# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Canard PC - Le magazine >  Canard PC a besoin de l’aide de ses lecteurs

## ced86

TL ; DR

Suite au racket de Presstalis sur l'ensemble de la presse et donc les petits journaux indépendants, il n'est financièrement pas possible que CPC reste bi-mensuel, il va donc devenir mensuel.une campagne sur Ulule.fr va être prochainement lancée (objectif au moins 100 000€) qui permet de souscrire à un abonnement numérique de soutien dont la durée est purement symbolique et dont le montant servira à les sortir de cette situation.
https://twitter.com/IvanLeFou/status/969169039581904896
Source : https://www.canardpc.com/376/canard-...e-ses-lecteurs


*Status du ULULE*   https://fr.ulule.com/sauvez-canardpc

*Goal 3 : 300 000€*


*Goal 2 : 150 000€* dépassé en moins d'une semaine ! 


*Goal 1 : 100 000€* dépassé en moins de 48h ! 

Merci à vous  ! 



*Réponses d'Ivan aux multiples interrogations*



> Merci pour ce message (_pourquoi le passage au mensuel en décalage avec l'actualité, pourquoi un financement par Ulule ?_ ) qui résume les inquiétudes de beaucoup j'ai l'impression.
> 
> Oui la motivation première, l'urgence, c'est d'encaisser les coups que nous mets Presstalis dans la figure depuis trois mois. Est-ce que c'est "conforter Presstalis" ? Je ne crois pas, c'est juste du réalisme: impossible de se dépatouiller de ça et de se défendre éventuellement si nous ne survivons pas à ce tir de barrage inattendu. 
> 
> Même si c'est de bonne guerre de rappeler les motivations de la naissance de Canard PC, les conditions ont beaucoup changé en... 15 ans ! Principalement, le web a grosso modo gagné la partie sur le jeu vidéo, reléguant la presse papier à un rôle de niche (rappelez-vous qu'en 2003, au moment du lancement de Canard PC, ni twitter ni Facebook n'existaient...).
> Aujourd'hui , grâce à vous tous, Canard PC est muni d'un site internet payant qui va pouvoir agir en complément du magazine mensuel papier. C'est une adaptation à effectuer par rapport à notre projet initial pour le site, et nous devons imaginer la version mensuelle comme un magazine adapté à notre époque et pas comme une survivance de 2003.
> 
> La campagne de financement que nous préparons sur Ulule ira au-delà de la simple survie et du passage nécessaire en mensuel, nous travaillons à vous en donner les détails bientôt. Quant à la justice... Canard PC est déjà passé chez les MLP (le concurrent de Presstalis) et nous y passerons aussi Canard PC Hardware dès que possible (bien qu'ils cherchent à nous en empêcher, ou au moins à nous retarder, par tous les moyens). A notre niveau, c'est tout ce que nous pouvons faire facilement. Sans excluer des recours plus judiciaires si nous survivons et que cela semble possible.



*Questions / réponse en vrac :* 




> *Désolé c'est très intéressant mais je n'ai pas pris le temps de lire. Du coup pourquoi ne pas quitter Presstalis ?


Réponse de Frypolar : 
CPC est déjà chez MLP (concurrent de presstalis) sauf que Presstalis va quand même leur piquer de l’argent. [2.25% de leur CA jusqu'en 2022.]
CPC HW est toujours chez Presstalis, ils veulent partir mais le préavis de 6 mois obligatoire a été allongé.





> *du coup ça va commencer quand à peu près la campagne sur Ulule ?


*La campagne de soutien sur Ulule sera lancée lundi 12 mars en fin de matinée*.  (cf. Twitter d'Ivan)
https://fr.ulule.com/sauvez-canardpc




> * Pourquoi passer par Ulule pour la demande de soutien et pas directement via votre site comme Wikipedia lors des campagnes de donation? Je veux bien vous donner des sous mais je ne veux pas en donner à un intermédiaire qui dans ce cas ne sert à rien. Vous vous adressez qu'à la communauté CPC vu que vous ne vendrez pas réellement quelque chose (si j'ai bien suivi).


Kickstarter est plus adapté pour le lancement et la création de produit ou service. Aujourd'hui c'est une initiative un peu différente et nous ne voulions pas de risques de confusion. 
Ulule nous permet de toucher plus largement le public, au-delà de ceux qui viennent déjà sur notre site ou notre boutique. 





> *Pour vous soutenir il vaut mieux s’abonner au magazine papier ou attendre le lancement du Ulule?


L'un n'empêche pas l'autre !
Plus sérieusement, attendez peut-être de voir ce que nous proposons sur Ulule pour vous décider. 





> *Vous avez récoltez une coquette somme avec le KS et vous vous trouvez rapidement dans une situation délicate.


Le financement du Kickstarter et l’utilisation des fonds a été détaillé autant que possible ici: *https://www.kickstarter.com/projects.../posts/2112955*
Nous expliquerons pourquoi nous avons besoin d'aide, et à quoi correspondent les sommes que nous demandons, lors de la campagne Ulule, cela nous semble évidemment un niveau de transparence nécessaire. 
Mais sinon, le détail des finances et de l'activité de Presse Non-stop n'est pas public et n'a pas vocation à l'être.
Pour les questions auxquelles je peux répondre:
- Presse Non-stop n'a pas de dettes, zéro, en dehors des numéros qu'elle doit à ses abonnés.
*- Aujourd'hui, la distribution au numéro représente plus de 50% du chiffre d'affaire de Presse Non-stop; s'en passer du jour au lendemain serait donc 1/ extrêmement difficile, 2/ absurde. 
*




> * Est-ce que ce changement va impacter la version numérique du mag?


Oui, nous allons repenser le rapport et les relations entre papier et numérique, fatalement: le web ne peut pas attendre le mensuel aussi facilement qu'il attendant le bimensuel.





> * Est-ce que les articles seront toujours publiés progressivement sur le site?


Oui, et même beaucoup plus progressivement. Nous allons chercher un nouveau fonctionnement par rapport au papier.





> *Lorsque vous dites que les abonnements sont prolongés, ca concerne aussi les numériques ?


Les abonnements papiers actuels seront prolongés lors du passage au mensuel pour tenir compte de la différence de prix. Les abonnements numériques ne sont pas concernés. 





> *Est-ce qu'on peut imaginer un modèle où on vous donne de l'argent qui ne sera pas ponctionné par Presstalis? Parce que d'un point de vue philosophique, autant j'ai envie de vous donner de l'argent pour sortir de cette crise, autant je n'ai pas envie de le faire si ça "valide" les décisions débiles de cette entreprise de distribution.


Presstalis ne touche rien sur nos abonnements.





> *Personne ne sait ce qu'est un abonnement de soutien, un membre de la rédac' peut éclairer ?


Comme écrit dans l'article "un abonnement numérique de soutien, dont la durée est purement symbolique et dont le montant servira à nous sortir de ce traquenard": un abonnement dont le prix est volontairement sans rapport avec la durée. Par exemple un mois pour le prix habituel d'un an.





> *Quel est le pourcentage entre les abo numériques, les abo papier et la vente au numéro ? 
> Presstalis distribue aussi les abo papier ou gère seulement la vente au numéro ?


Aujourd'hui, Canard PC vend deux fois plus d'exemplaires par abonnement (papier et numérique) qu'en kiosque. Il y a deux ans c'était le contraire, on a opéré un revirement très rapide en peu de temps pour tenir compte du contexte de la presse.
Presstalis ne gère que les ventes au numéro.





_EDIT de 16h : MAJ avec les réponses d'Ivan
EDIT de 22h : Typo et ajout de questions
edit : strech goal et mise en page_

----------


## Frypolar

L’article est disponible pour tout le monde, pas seulement les abonnés !

----------


## salakis

PRENNEZ MON RIB DIRECTEMENT GRANDS FOUS  ::wub::

----------


## Haraban

Bon ben, wait and see pour l'audience de presstalis. Le Kickstarter était un "longshot" et à créer la surprise, mais dans ces conditions là, récupérer 100 000€, c'est tendu.

----------


## Ornitier

Comptez sur moi ! :D
On sait ce qui fait préférer Ulule à Kickstarter ce coup-ci ? (juste par curiosité)

----------


## sysedit

Chers canards,

oui, chers parce que même si ça doit être un de mes premiers posts, on se connait un peu. Voire même beaucoup. Quand vous aviez un autre nom, on se connaissait déjà. Bonbecs ou Joystick, c'était le grand dilemme de la fin du mois, quand ça parlait encore en Francs. Depuis Avril 1994 et ce fameux (ou fumeux, je ne sais plus) test de Strike Commander sur CPC, la réponse était simple: tant mieux pour mes dents, je laisse tomber les sucreries. Depuis, je n'ai pas loupé un numéro, c'est dire si on en a passé du temps ensemble, et dans des endroits dont je ne suis pas forcément fier aujourd'hui.

Alors oui, je ne suis pas un pilier du forum, du serveur Mumble, et je n'ai jamais participé à un concours Make Something Horrible ; à mon vénérable âge, on a moins de temps pour faire des idioties ; même pour jouer, ça devient compliqué. Par contre, dans l'intimité des toilettes, il reste un peu de temps pour rire en lisant les news ou l'analyse poussée de Fishbone sur l'actualité hardware.

Je vous ai déjà un peu aidé - abo Humanoïd, j'ai 2-3 bouquins (dont le collector Couly's strip) ; j'ai participé au kickstarter pour la version numérique (alors que je dois me connecter une fois de temps en temps, que voulez vous, j'aime bien encore ce vieux papier pour les magazines...) ; je viens de regarder, j'ai 3 ans d'abonnement d'avance.

Et maintenant, vous revenez me demander encore de l'aide... J'avoue que cette fois ci, je tique un peu. Pas que je ne veuille pas vous aider, hein, avec tout ce qu'on a déjà vécu ensemble ça serait un peu malvenu de ma part de vous laisser tomber ; après tout, si je fais mon métier actuel, c'est sans doute un peu à cause de vous. Non, ce qui me dérange c'est que sur ce coup là, on ne va pas vous aider vous (enfin si, mais indirectement). Les sous qu'on va vous donner iront chez Presstalis - ou serviront à remplacer ceux que Presstalis ne vous a pas reversés. Bref, en faisant ça on conforte Presstalis dans ce qui n'est rien d'autre que de l'extorsion de fonds, de ce que j'en lis.

Passer en mensuel pourquoi pas - mais en relisant les premiers Canards PC, on peut y voir que l'hebdo c'est mieux que le mensuel, que les mensuels c'est le mal parce qu'il y a un super décalage avec une actualité qui va très vite ; donc là on revient à ce mode juste parce que Presstalis abuse de sa position de monopole. En gros, on a le choix entre un bimensuel qui va crever, étouffé par Presstalis, ou un mensuel qui va survivre financièrement mais sera moins pertinent.

Après, je me doute bien que vous n'avez pas forcément le choix - et nous non plus malheureusement ; et puis ça ne changera pas non plus tant que ça, de toutes façons je ne joue plus trop, donc ces derniers temps, c'est plus la forme que le fond qui me fait acheter Canard PC (ne le prenez pas mal, hein, ça veut pas dire que vous écrivez n'importe quoi - enfin si, on se comprend - juste que je joue à moins de 1% des jeux que vous testez). C'est juste que dans le principe, on a l'impression que la campagne servira à financer les changements nécessaires à la survie de Canard PC tout en continuant à donner trop de sous à Presstalis ; alors que dans un monde idéal (avec des bisounours, la bouche en coeur), Presstalis serait poursuivi en justice pour ne pas avoir respecté son contrat et condamné le cas échéant, et d'autres prestataires seraient disponibles pour faire son boulot.
Sauf que ça n'arrivera pas - ou en tout cas pas dans des délais raisonnables.

Bref, encore une fois je vous suivrai - mais autant quand vous êtes partis de Joystick c'était avec enthousiasme, là c'est avec un goût un peu amère dans la bouche.
Monde de merde.

----------


## Sylla

> Passer en mensuel pourquoi pas - mais en relisant les premiers Canards PC, on peut y voir que l'hebdo c'est mieux que le mensuel, que les mensuels c'est le mal parce qu'il y a un super décalage avec une actualité qui va très vite ; donc là on revient à ce mode juste parce que Presstalis abuse de sa position de monopole. En gros, on a le choix entre un bimensuel qui va crever, étouffé par Presstalis, ou un mensuel qui va survivre financièrement mais sera moins pertinent.
> .


Je me souviens avoir lu ça aussi dans un vieux CPC (de l'époque où vous passiez bimensuel peut-être), comme quoi mensuel ça ne convenait pas à cause d'un trop grand décalage entre la parution et l'actualité.  Personnellement, je m'en fous un peu de lire les tests avec 2/3 semaines de retard et même les news, telles qu'elles sont traitées par CPC, ne m'apportent pas moins si je ne les lis qu'une fois par mois: d'aillleurs, je lis aussi JV le mag de temps en temps et je ne suis pas gêné par son rythme de parution. Donc je me dis que s'ils y arrivent (après, je ne connais pas leur situation financière),CPC peut le faire aussi. 

Je suis curieux de connaître les détails du "plan de sauvetage" de CPC. Mais sans vouloir être annonciateur de mauvaise nouvelle pour l'équipe, j'espère que le passage au mensuel suffira pour échapper à des réductions d'effectifs.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

CPC Hardware traite aussi d'une actualité qui bouge beaucoup, et sa fréquence de parution ne semble pas être un problème, vu les chiffres de ventes qui sont très bons. Je suis trop attaché à ce magazine pour le laisser sombrer à caue d'un système de distribution à l'agonie, qui a fait de la merde pendant des années, en sachant pertinemment qu'il serait forcément sauvé par l'Etat (vu que de gros journaux dont les boss sont très copains avec tout ce joli monde ont des billes dedans)

On est avec vous dans tous les cas !

----------


## Guinness60

Pour vous soutenir il vaut mieux s’abonner au magazine papier ou attendre le lancement du Ulule?

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> Je suis trop attaché à ce magazine pour le laisser sombrer à caue d'un système de distribution à l'agonie, qui a fait de la merde pendant des années, en sachant pertinemment qu'il serait forcément sauvé par l'Etat (vu que de gros journaux dont les boss sont très copains avec tout ce joli monde ont des billes dedans)


Je suis dans le même cas, je ne pourrais pas me passer de CPC.
Qu'un mag' disparaisse parce qu'il ne trouve pas son public, même en étant de qualité, c'est triste mais ça s'accepte.

Mais cette injustice d'être abattu à cause d'un prestataire incompétent, dont les dirigeants ne seront jamais tenus pour responsables de leur mauvaise gestion, ça passe pas.

----------


## Cocax

Lorsque vous dites que les abonnements sont prolongés, ca concerne aussi les numériques ?

Merci et gros soutien à vous

----------


## JBVador

Take my money grands fous. C'est par où ?

----------


## Jayetbobfr

Le passage en mensuel ne me gêne pas. Aujourd'hui quand je lis un magazine, ce n'est pas tellement pour du contenu qui va au plus près de l'actualité mais pour des analyses et des dossiers de fond. C'est pour cela que j'aime également lire vos collègues de JV Le Mag.

Sinon, dès que vous ouvrez votre campagne Ulule, je serai là :

----------


## Zecht

anonyme prêt a vous soutenir ! amour et pognon !  :Manif:

----------


## titi3

Erf :/  Bon ok pour mensuel, à la condition:

- Qu'il y est des saucisses
- Que vous soyez toujours le magazine le plus idiot de la Galaxie
- Que vous tapiez encore là où ça fait mal (c'est douloureux mais rigolo)
- Que CPC Hardware survive 

Pour le reste, j'peux demander à mon employeur de vous verser mon salaire (mais attention il ne ressemble à rien)  ::ninja:: 

sur ce, lancez moi cette campagne ulule, hop les feignasses au lieu de jouer  ::P:

----------


## olivarius

Je suis de tout cœur avec vous  :;): 

Trois petites questions :
* Est-ce que ce changement va impacter la version numérique du mag?
* Est-ce que les articles seront toujours publiés progressivement sur le site?
* Pourquoi passer par Ulule pour la demande de soutien et pas directement via votre site comme Wikipedia lors des campagnes de donation? Je veux bien vous donner des sous mais je ne veux pas en donner à un intermédiaire qui dans ce cas ne sert à rien. Vous vous adressez qu'à la communauté CPC vu que vous ne vendrez pas réellement quelque chose (si j'ai bien suivi).

Bon courage à tout l'équipe dans ce moment difficile
Lecteur assidu depuis Joystick  :;):

----------


## Zerger

Ca peut vraiment etre viable une parution mensuelle? 
Perso, j'achete rarement day one, je lis CPC, je fous en wishlist les jeux qui ont l'air sympa et j'attend des promos dessus donc ca me dérange pas.
Mais je pense pas que ce soit le cas de tout le monde. Il y a qqchose de prévu pour que le magasine se démarque vraiment des autres?

----------


## Sylla

Moi j'ai qu'une seule question: et pourquoi pas des noeuds papillon?

----------


## znokiss

Volontiers pour le Ulule, mais allez-y mollo sur les contreparties, qu'elles ne vous coûtent pas un bras. 
Genre une feuille de PQ dédicacée par Couly, ou une feuille de PQ dans laquelle s'est mouchée ackboo, ou une feuille de PQ frotté sous l'aisselle de Kahn... à venir chercher à la rédac pour limiter les fdp.

----------


## the_wamburger

Ça fait quelques semaines que je pense offrir des abos, je pense que je vais le faire pour de bon une fois la campagne lancée.

Vous faites des 4-packs ?  ::ninja::

----------


## titi3

> Moi j'ai qu'une seule question: et pourquoi pas des noeuds papillon?


C'est vrai ça ! on veut du noeud pap' partout dans le mag' !

----------


## Anonyme32145

> à venir chercher à la rédac pour limiter les fdp.


Comment tu insultes les lecteurs  ::o:

----------


## Izual

Je mets le lien de ce topic dans le Coin du Jeu, pour ceux qui veulent discuter de la situation ou du Ulule.

----------


## Mastoy

Comptez sur moi  ::):

----------


## salakis

> Comment tu insultes les lecteurs


Micro agression ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Pandalex

> Je suis de tout cœur avec vous 
> 
> Trois petites questions :
> * Est-ce que ce changement va impacter la version numérique du mag?
> * Est-ce que les articles seront toujours publiés progressivement sur le site?
> * Pourquoi passer par Ulule pour la demande de soutien et pas directement via votre site comme Wikipedia lors des campagnes de donation? Je veux bien vous donner des sous mais je ne veux pas en donner à un intermédiaire qui dans ce cas ne sert à rien. Vous vous adressez qu'à la communauté CPC vu que vous ne vendrez pas réellement quelque chose (si j'ai bien suivi).
> 
> Bon courage à tout l'équipe dans ce moment difficile
> Lecteur assidu depuis Joystick


Tout pareil.

Vous avez prévu une FAQ sur ce topic ?

----------


## Borh

Je vais vous aider, parce que j'aime vraiment le fond de vos articles, et je ne veux pas que CPC disparaisse, mais à mon avis la solution choisie ne va faire que reculer l'inéluctable. Passer en mensuel, je ne vois pas comment ça pourrait augmenter le nombre de vos lecteurs, vous vendrez moins, vous serez moins raccord avec l'actualité. 
Personnellement, je ne lis déjà que la version web de CPC.
 Ce qu'on voit avec l'affaire Presstalis, c'est que le modèle est mort. Et je suis quasi certain que dans 1 an, vous vous en rendrez compte et demanderez un nouveau Ulule. 
A mon avis, vous devriez miser sur la version web, et pour ceux qui tienne tellement au magazine papier, passer uniquement par des abonnements ou de la vente par correspondance, de manière à contourner la distribution classique. C'est risqué, mais ce serait un risque calculé, sachant que le modèle actuel se précipite droit dans le mur, vous le savez, tout le monde le sait.

----------


## cooly08

Mouais dommage, je ne suis pas convaincu pour le passage au mensuel (ça me semble une solution à court terme uniquement) mais si vous ne pouvais pas faire autrement...  :Emo: 

Après je suis abonné numérique uniquement depuis quelques mois, c'est plus pratique pour moi.
Du coup comment vous allez gérer ça ? Publier sur le site au fur et à mesure ou bien attendre la publication proche de la version papier ?

----------


## Alab

Tant que la pastille est toujours là vous aurez mes sous.  ::wub::

----------


## StephanieF77

Est-ce qu'on aura deux mots croisés ? Et les photos de chats à la fin? Si tout ça reste, vous aurez mes sous aussi.

----------


## Esotsm

Je serai là pour la campagne de financement ! CanardPC doit vivre. J'imagine assez bien la formule mensuelle comme un Mook jeux vidéo PC. Et je pourrais je pense m'en satisfaire sans problème. Courage, on est avec vous !

----------


## Molina

> Je vais vous aider, parce que j'aime vraiment le fond de vos articles, et je ne veux pas que CPC disparaisse, mais à mon avis la solution choisie ne va faire que reculer l'inéluctable. Passer en mensuel, je ne vois pas comment ça pourrait augmenter le nombre de vos lecteurs, vous vendrez moins, vous serez moins raccord avec l'actualité. 
> Personnellement, je ne lis déjà que la version web de CPC.
>  Ce qu'on voit avec l'affaire Presstalis, c'est que le modèle est mort. Et je suis quasi certain que dans 1 an, vous vous en rendrez compte et demanderez un nouveau Ulule. 
> A mon avis, vous devriez miser sur la version web, et pour ceux qui tienne tellement au magazine papier, passer uniquement par des abonnements ou de la vente par correspondance, de manière à contourner la distribution classique. C'est risqué, mais ce serait un risque calculé, sachant que le modèle actuel se précipite droit dans le mur, vous le savez, tout le monde le sait.


+1 dans trois mois ils sont morts.

(sinon, j'ai toujours préféré les mensuels, j'ai l'impression d'en avoir pour mon argent).

----------


## Frypolar

> Tout pareil.
> 
> Vous avez prévu une FAQ sur ce topic ?


Je pense que le premier message sera édité.

----------


## chrisemail

La résistance s'organise. Le le1hebdo.fr vient de lancer un appel à ses lecteur pour plus d'abonnements.

Avec vous jusqu'au bout !!! 

J'imagine que les options sont limitées vu le CA qui est fortement dépendant de la vente papier. D'ailleurs pour mieux comprendre j'ai des questions :
- quel est le pourcentage de votre CA 2017 (et prévisions 2018) entre les abo numériques, les abo papier et la vente au numéro ? 
- Presstalis distribue aussi les abo papier ou gère seulement la vente au numéro ?

----------


## ced86

Je me sentais pas de réagir à chaud à minuit sur le fond quand j'ai crée le thread car franchement, je suis pas super optimiste. 

Votre transition numérique a été amorcée par un kickstarter au succès grandiose en juin 2016 (> 250 000€ récoltés auquel j'ai participé avec un pack Gutenberg Pression).
Le site qui en est sorti est remarquable et j'ai apprécié votre transparence en publiant le compte-rendu financier même si j'ai été assez étonné que ce montant ne procure pas une santé financière plus solide.
Là, vous annoncez un trou de 100 000€ à venir sur 4 ans (à cause de mesures injustes), et en gros, vous nous demandez de le combler.

De votre coté, vous vous adaptez en devenant mensuel mais j'ai du mal à m'imaginer un jeune, dépenser environ 7-9€ pour aller lire dans un pavé papier de plus 140 pages, les tests de jeux qu'il a déjà lu gratuitement sur le web la semaine dernière voire 3 semaines avant...
Voilà mon soucis, je vous aime putain, ça fait + de 15ans que je suis vos conneries (du permis de gifler en passant par le label PUR avec Hadopi...), j'ai eu 32 ans cette année et je vous suivrais encore mais c'est pas moi la vraie cible ; c'est la jeunesse. Quand je me balade dans la rue ou discute avec des plus jeunes au club de sport, j'ai un* mega gros doute sur l'attractivité d'un mensuel au regard du comportement de cette jeunesse* (car c'est le public que vous devriez viser, pour recruter davantage) *qui demande tout, toujours plus vite, toujours plus court, toujours moins cher.*

Sur Ulule,  ne proposez un prix d'abonnement de soutien bradé afin d'être le plus attractif possible; c'est un geste de soutien, pas une promotion !
il est inutile mettre un prix attractif pour revenir 1an ou 2ans plus tard en nous disant que nous avez pas gagné d'argent et qu'à nouveau, CPC doit se réinventer et pour cela, il a besoin de nou$.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Même si je comprends l'impératif économique, j'ai l'impression de perdre quelque chose avec ce passage au mensuel...
A l'époque l'hebdo était un moyen de coller au plus près de l'actualité par rapport au mensuel, souvent à la bourre pour traiter les sujets/tests. En bimensuel ça marchait encore pas trop mal (même si les éditeurs ont pris l'habitude de filer leurs jeux au dernier moment, décalant souvent les tests par rapport à la sortie). Passer au mensuel risque d'être vraiment pénalisant, par rapport aux autres médias qui traiteront toujours bien plus rapidement, même en omettant les sites qui écrivent à la va-vite pour ramener du clic. Est-ce que ce sera vraiment viable économiquement ? Je l'espère pour vous, mais je reste dubitatif sur le changement. De plus le site va vraiment prendre le pas sur le magazine, les articles étant présents plus tôt et plus fréquemment. Est-ce que ça ne risque pas aussi de créer une scission entre les lecteurs du site et ceux du mag', les premiers étant toujours informés avant ? Sans parler de jalousie, ça peut être gênant au travers des discussions de forum de découvrir de quoi parle le magazine  du moment parce que d'autres ont lus un article avant. Du coup soit on demande des détails pour suivre la conversation et on perd le "plaisir" de découvrir l'article, soit on attend mais on arrive après la bataille si on souhaite discuter du sujet deux semaines plus tard...

----------


## Baalim

> Je vais vous aider, parce que j'aime vraiment le fond de vos articles, et je ne veux pas que CPC disparaisse, mais à mon avis la solution choisie ne va faire que reculer l'inéluctable. Passer en mensuel, je ne vois pas comment ça pourrait augmenter le nombre de vos lecteurs, vous vendrez moins, vous serez moins raccord avec l'actualité. 
> Personnellement, je ne lis déjà que la version web de CPC.
>  Ce qu'on voit avec l'affaire Presstalis, c'est que le modèle est mort. Et je suis quasi certain que dans 1 an, vous vous en rendrez compte et demanderez un nouveau Ulule. 
> A mon avis, vous devriez miser sur la version web, et pour ceux qui tienne tellement au magazine papier, passer uniquement par des abonnements ou de la vente par correspondance, de manière à contourner la distribution classique. C'est risqué, mais ce serait un risque calculé, sachant que le modèle actuel se précipite droit dans le mur, vous le savez, tout le monde le sait.


Rien de plus à ajouter.
Ça rejoins ce que je disais sur le topic des news.

Après, si ça peut vous permettre de tenir un peu avant de faire la transition, pourquoi pas.

----------


## DevilDog

J'étais là pour le premier Kickstarter, je serais là pour le second ! Même si comme le dit "sysedit", c'est surtout pour éponger les conneries de Presstalis...
Surtout que depuis qu'à mon taff, le site n'est plus bloqué par le proxy, je peux (enfin !) vous lire sur le web tranquillement, ça me motive encore plus !

Quoiqu'il en soit, longue vie au Canard !

----------


## Grhyll

Oh c'est triste  ::cry:: 
Mais bon, présent pour la campagne !

----------


## tenshu

Personnellement j'aimerais un maximum de transparence.

- Quelle est la situation financière précise de la rédaction.
- Quelles sont les autres pistes de financement explorées et pourquoi elles ont échouées ?
- Quel prévisions financières avec un modèle mensuel ?
- Est-ce qu'un plan de cessation de paiement et de continuation de l'activité (ce qui permet de geler les dettes) a été envisagé ?
- Quelle capacité de poursuivre l'activité sans distribution kiosque ? Sans impression du tout ?

Dans le contexte où vous avez récoltez une coquette somme avec le KS et que vous vous trouvez rapidement dans une situation délicate. 
Je pense que c'est extrêmement important de mettre tout ça au clair aujourd'hui avant de demander de cramer 100k€ demain.

----------


## Ruadir

Au rythme où vont les choses, je partage un peu l'opinion des autres : le mensuel est une fausse bonne-idée. 
Les jeunes ou les gens peu habitués n'auront aucun intérêt à acheter un mensuel qui aura pratiquement 1 mois de retard sur l'actualité vidéo-ludique. 
Si le but de la presse papier c'est d'avoir une visibilité, je ne suis pas convaincu que cette visibilité apportera à terme beaucoup de clients.

Nous sommes attachés à la presse-papier mais une obstination envers et contre tous n'est pas forcément la meilleure solution. Le secteur se casse la gueule, inutile de sombrer avec lui et de dépenser des montagnes de fric pour retarder l’inéluctable. 
Une presse sous assistance respiratoire, ce n'est jamais une bonne chose sur le long terme. 

 :Emo:

----------


## Stratosfear

Un modèle à la Gamekult, à savoir 100% numérique mais avec abonnement (peut-être du 100% payant pour CPC), ne serait-il pas plus viable qu'une lente agonie du format papier ?

C'est dommage, j’aimais bien toucher, caresser mon Canard, mais le passage en mensuel me semble tenir plus de la perfusion désespérée que de la vraie solution. Ca continuera à coûter de l'argent au niveau distribution, etc...

Pourquoi pas orienter la campagne Ulule pour réunir les fonds nécessaires à une transition 100% numérique ?

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Au rythme où vont les choses, je partage un peu l'opinion des autres : le mensuel est une fausse bonne-idée. 
> Les jeunes ou les gens peu habitués n'auront aucun intérêt à acheter un mensuel qui aura pratiquement 1 mois de retard sur l'actualité vidéo-ludique. 
> Si le but de la presse papier c'est d'avoir une visibilité, je ne suis pas convaincu que cette visibilité apportera à terme beaucoup de clients.


Vraiment d'accord avec ça.

----------


## salakis

ABONNEZ VOUS A LA CPC



Seulement 5 Francs CFA!

Je vais faire une levée de fonds aupres des brous

----------


## titi3

> j'ai eu 32 ans cette année et je vous suivrais encore mais c'est pas moi la vraie cible ; c'est la jeunesse. Quand je me balade dans la rue ou discute avec des plus jeunes au club de sport, j'ai un* mega gros doute sur l'attractivité d'un mensuel au regard du comportement de cette jeunesse* (car c'est le public que vous devriez viser, pour recruter davantage) *qui demande tout, toujours plus vite, toujours plus court, toujours moins cher.*
> 
> Sur Ulule,  ne proposez un prix d'abonnement de soutien bradé afin d'être le plus attractif possible; c'est un geste de soutien, pas une promotion !
> il est inutile mettre un prix attractif pour revenir 1an ou 2ans plus tard en nous disant que nous avez pas gagné d'argent et qu'à nouveau, CPC doit se réinventer et pour cela, il a besoin de nou$.


Les jeunes sont plus axès consoles/smartphone que PC. Je m'occupe de jeunes le WE et certains n'ont même jamais mis les doigts sur un jeu vidéo PC. Pas la bonne cible de recrutement je pense...

----------


## Zerger

> ABONNEZ VOUS A LA CPC
> 
> https://labroutourne.files.wordpress...=700&h=&crop=1
> 
> Seulement 5 Francs CFA!
> 
> Je vais faire une levée de fonds aupres des brous


Ils ont vraiment caché une bite ?  ::O:  Trop fort !

----------


## cooly08

J’ai aussi peur qu’une campagne sur Ulule soit moins percutante que sur Kickstarter.

----------


## Ruadir

> J’ai aussi peur qu’une campagne sur Ulule soit moins percutante que sur Kickstarter.


Genre ? il y a des anglophones qui lisent CPC ? C'est connu dans le monde entier ?

----------


## Kl4w

Merde.
Bon je participerai, car j'aime le mag, et que comme d'autres je suis certains d'entre vous depuis Joystick, mais ça sent quand même pas bon  ::(: 
En admettant que les 100k soient récoltés, il faudra encore derrière que le plan de redressement de Presstalis fonctionne pour ne pas se retrouver dans une situation pire dans quelques mois. Après si c'est la seule société distribuant la presse papier, je suppose que l'état ne pourra pas non plus la laisser couler sans réagir.

J'ai quand même quelques revendications/propositions/idées de merde, de part ma façon de lire CPC aujourd'hui.
- Perso, un mag toutes les 2 semaines, c'est un poil trop, dans le sens où je n'ai pas le temps de tout lire.
- A l'inverse, un mag toutes les 2 semaines, en version papier, c'est aussi trop peu, car la plupart des infos sont "en retard"
Le passage à une sortie mensuelle permettrait probablement de régler le premier problème pour moi, mais ne fera qu'accentuer le second, ce qui est fort dommage car c'est très certainement le plus gênant pour bon nombre d'entre nous.

Du coup prévoyez-vous de revoir la façon dont vous traiteriez l'info ?
Je vais encore parler de mon cas, mais perso ce qui m'intéresse le plus dans le CPC actuel, c'est pas les tests de AAA qui arrivent au mieux 2 semaines après le reste du monde, mais plutôt les tests de petits jeux à moitié inconnus et délaissés, et évidemment tous les articles de fond.
Je me pose donc la question, est-ce qu'il ne serait pas plus intéressant (ça serait le cas pour moi, mais il faudrait surtout que ça le soit pour la majorité des lecteurs  ::ninja::  ) de partir sur une formule de ce style :
- mensuel, vu que de toute façon c'est ça ou plus de CPC
- arrêter de tester les AAA dès leur sortie, mais plutôt envisager de les tester une fois les inévitables gros patchs post-sortie mis à dispo. Cela permettrait d'éviter de redire, avec du retard, ce que l'on peut trouver facilement sur le net (certes, souvent avec moins de pertinence), et en même temps d'apporter une source d'information qui n'existe pas (ou presque) ailleurs. En gros ce serait une extension de la rubrique actuelle "Service après vente".
D'après ce que je lis à droite ou à gauche, ça permettrait par exemple d'avoir un test un peu plus proche de la réalité de Kingdom Come (que je n'ai pas encore moi même, mais certains semblent remontés contre ce test, qui aurait été écrit avant la mise à dispo des patchs day one... même en ayant été publié bien après la sortie dudit patch)  ::ninja:: 
Personnellement, même sur la formule bi-mensuelle, je dois bien avouer que ce ne sont pas les tests des gros jeux du moment qui m'intéressent le plus, mais plus ceux des jeux moins médiatisés ou des jeux de niche dont je n'aurais jamais entendu parler autrement. Cette solution me permettrait de retrouver un intérêt à lire les tests de jeux plus mainstream. Il y aurait toujours un risque d'être en retard par rapport au dernier patch lors de la publication, mais je pense qu'on serait dans le domaine de l'acceptable pour le coup.
- continuer à miser sur le reste, qui de toute façon reste selon moi l'intérêt principal du mag.

Bref, quitte à être en retard, autant miser sur ce qui fait la force du mag aujourd'hui, quitte à se mettre encore plus en décalage avec le reste des médias de JV actuels.
Après j'imagine assez bien que cette solution puisse être peu réaliste et n'intéresser qu'une faible part des lecteurs actuels de CPC... mais peut être qu'elle vaut le coup d'être étudiée (même si je suppose qu'elle l'a déjà été)...

Quoi qu'il arrive, bon courage, j'espère bien ne pas perdre la dernière source d'information en laquelle j'ai confiance dans le domaine du JV  ::(: 

Edit : J'ai pas précisé, mais il faut garder les news, uniquement pour l'humour qui est fourni avec :D

----------


## Makash

C'est quoi la part des ventes entre le kiosque et l'abonnement ? 
L'abonnement étant plus rentable, c'est pas jouable d'abandonner le kiosque et de ne faire que de l'abonnement ? 
Et pourquoi ne pas en profiter pour aller chez le concurrent de Prestalis qui est indiqué dans le précédent article ?

----------


## Nikkolei22

Et surtout petite question : quel impact sur le magazine dispo en ligne ? Qu'est ce que ça change si je bascule tout de suite sur un abonnement sur le site en me disant que c'est cramé pour le papier. Je partage l'avis ici : le papier ca ne devrait être réservé qu'aux mensuels qui ne font que des articles de fonds et/ou déconnecté de l'actualité et qu'on prend plaisir à feuilleter sans pression. Là le coup du Ulule je ne vois pas trop l'intérêt non plus et pourtant j'achète quasi tout ce qui sort chez CPC des bi mensuels aux HS (y compris les hors sujets jeux vidéos  :;): ).
Ca ne me parait pas viable à MT. Ou alors appelez juste votre ulule : plan de sauvetage CPC pour payer les salaires mais sans vous emmerder avec un plan de transformation du magazine sans réel avenir.

----------


## cooly08

> Genre ? il y a des anglophones qui lisent CPC ? C'est connu dans le monde entier ?


Kickstarter est plus connu.

----------


## Sylla

> C'est quoi la part des ventes entre le kiosque et l'abonnement ? 
> L'abonnement étant plus rentable, c'est pas jouable d'abandonner le kiosque et de ne faire que de l'abonnement ? 
> Et pourquoi ne pas en profiter pour aller chez le concurrent de Prestalis qui est indiqué dans le précédent article ?


Parce que ne faire que de l'abonnement, pour toucher des nouveaux lecteurs/occasionnels, c'est pas tip top.
C'est déjà fait, voir l'autre topic sur la situation de la presse au bord du naufrage.

----------


## Ruadir

> Kickstarter est plus connu.


A l’échelle Française, Ulule est plus pratique et reste populaire...le choix n'est pas si mauvais.
L'important ce n'est pas la plateforme mais la communication autour.

----------


## cooly08

> A l’échelle Française, Ulule est plus pratique et reste populaire...le choix n'est pas si mauvais.


Selon une étude. 

 ::ninja::

----------


## mrFish

Le passage en mensuel sonne comme un échec et une régression, ça me rend tellement triste, le rythme de parution était parfait.

Mais bon si c'est ce qu'il faut pour survivre, en espérant que le public occasionnelle suit aussi.


(J'imagine que vous savez qu'on est en faites tous vieux et avec un backlog steam de plus de 1000 titres et que donc avoir les tests de jeux 1 mois après tout le monde ne nous gêne pas vraiment en faites  ::ninja::  )

----------


## salakis

> A l’échelle Française, Ulule est plus pratique et reste populaire...le choix n'est pas si mauvais.
> L'important ce n'est pas la plateforme mais la communication autour.


Ya meme des librairies louches qui ouvrent grace a Ulule  ::ninja::

----------


## mrFish

> A l’échelle Française, Ulule est plus pratique et reste populaire...le choix n'est pas si mauvais.
> L'important ce n'est pas la plateforme mais la communication autour.


Ulule c'est surtout Français, le chauvinisme à du bon.

----------


## salakis

> Selon une étude.


Sociologique?  ::ninja::

----------


## Ruadir

> Selon une étude.


Selon leurs stats et le retour des personnes qui ont lancés des projets dessus.

Je pense que si CPC a choisi Ulule c'est pour une bonne raison.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Le passage en mensuel sonne comme un échec et une régression, ça me rend tellement triste, le rythme de parution était parfait.
> 
> Mais bon si c'est ce qu'il faut pour survivre, en espérant que le public occasionnelle suit aussi.
> 
> 
> (J'imagine que vous savez qu'on est en faites tous vieux et avec un backlog steam de plus de 1000 titres et que donc avoir les tests de jeux 1 mois après tout le monde ne nous gêne pas vraiment en faites  )


Il ne faut pas oublier qu'à la base CPC, c'était CHAQUE semaine au début. Et il y a eu des débat également quand ils ont divisé le rythme de parution, et on peut tous s'accorder à dire que le magazine n'a rien perdu en prenant ce virage.

----------


## Molina

> Merde.
> Bon je participerai, car j'aime le mag, et que comme d'autres je suis certains d'entre vous depuis Joystick, mais ça sent quand même pas bon 
> En admettant que les 100k soient récoltés, il faudra encore derrière que le plan de redressement de Presstalis fonctionne pour ne pas se retrouver dans une situation pire dans quelques mois. Après si c'est la seule société distribuant la presse papier, je suppose que l'état ne pourra pas non plus la laisser couler sans réagir.
> 
> J'ai quand même quelques revendications/propositions/idées de merde, de part ma façon de lire CPC aujourd'hui.
> - Perso, un mag toutes les 2 semaines, c'est un poil trop, dans le sens où je n'ai pas le temps de tout lire.
> - A l'inverse, un mag toutes les 2 semaines, en version papier, c'est aussi trop peu, car la plupart des infos sont "en retard"
> Le passage à une sortie mensuelle permettrait probablement de régler le premier problème pour moi, mais ne fera qu'accentuer le second, ce qui est fort dommage car c'est très certainement le plus gênant pour bon nombre d'entre nous.
> 
> ...


Ca j'aime bien comme proposition et ça collerait avec une sortie mensuelle. 
Ca me gênerait que cpc se reconvertisse en testeur d'indé. Mais partir du principe que les AAA sont de toute manière injouables le premier mois, ça permettra de répondre aux joueurs qui attendent le patch salvateur.

----------


## cooly08

> Il ne faut pas oublier qu'à la base CPC, c'était CHAQUE semaine au début. Et il y a eu des débat également quand ils ont divisé le rythme de parution, et on peut tous s'accorder à dire que le magazine n'a rien perdu en prenant ce virage.


J’aimerais bien qu’il devienne quotidient. Après tout, ils n’ont pas testé cette solution.  ::ninja:: 
Du beau journal papier à la canard enchainé, tu le déplies il prend toute la table, tu sais même plus où mettre le café que la serveuse t’apporte.  ::love:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ca j'aime bien comme proposition et ça collerait avec une sortie mensuelle. 
> Ca me gênerait que cpc se reconvertisse en testeur d'indé. Mais partir du principe que les AAA sont de toute manière injouables le premier mois, ça permettra de répondre aux joueurs qui attendent le patch salvateur.


En fait il faudrait qu’ils nous disent quelle cible ils préviligient. Quelle(s) cible(s) est/sont envisageables économiquement et ce qu’ils veulent faire.

----------


## lclol

Pardon de faire le bégueule, comme je vous adore je vais attendre les détails mais je suis extrêmement dubitatif  ::(: 

En gros, comme d'autres l'ont dit, il va s'agir ni plus ni moins de financer les incuries de gestion de Presstalis (voir ici... https://blogs.mediapart.fr/schwartze...candale-detat)), Presstalis dont le changement de nom en 2010 a su faire oublier qu'il s'agit en fait des trop fameuses "Nouvelles messageries de la presse parisienne", dont l'histoire est parsemée d'embûches du même type que celles vécues aujourd'hui. Mon pognon là-dedans, a priori non, sorry.

Qui plus est, je me souviens d'un temps révolu où j'avais remplacé la lecture du papier par l'achat quotidien de CPC sur pressreader, parce que le numérique c'est pratique et que le coup de la fin de la presse papier, pardon, mais on l'avait vu venir. Et là, un matin, vous décidez que les DRM ça suffit pas, donc tchao les gars, faut revenir au papier ou s'abonner au site. Ok, je plonge sur Kickstarter, d'autant qu'avec le site, vous promettez un mode de lecture hors connection, bref pour moi le retour à mon usage antérieur.

Oui mais... Finalement, toujours les problèmes de copies pirates, donc on ne verra pas la couleur du magazine en numérique, et pour moi double peine : j'ai un abonnement au site, qui ne me sert quasiment pas, et je rachète la version papier en plus  ::(:  Bref, je l'ai dit, je vous adore, donc j'ai pas trop râlé. Et puis je me suis dit "pour compenser y'aura les archives" (rappel de la promesse kickstarter : "nous ferons de notre mieux pour enrichir les archives en remontant progressivement dans le temps")... ah non, on n'a rien avant fin 2016, donc en fait juste les numéros que l'on a payés dans l'abonnement numérique  ::(:  

Autant vous dire que ce qui s'annonce, là, c'est le summum. Un abonnement numérique symbolique "de soutien" à durée "symbolique" ? Vu comment les promesses ont été tenues la dernière fois, je suis refroidi  :Facepalm: 

Donc pardon de dénoter dans la masse des soutiens inconditionnels, mais à mon sens, va falloir des choix plus tranchés, et ça commence par "adieu Presstalis, tu verras pas notre pognon une fois de plus". Je sais c'est facile à dire, mais à mon sens c'est là qu'il faut creuser : abonnement papier only, numérique only (même une appli dédiée type "Microsimulateur" pour éviter le méchant pirate, je prends), autodistribution, etc... Là vous me trouverez, mais sinon, comme déjà dit, j'attends, mais ça risque d'être à mon tour de vous dire "tchao"

 ::'(:

----------


## ced86

> Il ne faut pas oublier qu'à la base CPC, c'était CHAQUE semaine au début. Et il y a eu des débat également quand ils ont divisé le rythme de parution, et on peut tous s'accorder à dire que le magazine n'a rien perdu en prenant ce virage.


C'est vrai mais la parution magazine doit être en lien avec sa thématique. Cuisine / bricolage, une périodicité mensuelle est raccord avec la saisonnalité de l'activité.
Aujourd'hui, avec la concurrence des news sur le web, il me parait compliquer de faire des news / des test dans le Jeux Video avec un tel décalage à moins de pouvoir apporter une vraie plus-value ce qui n'est pas toujours possible.


Segmenter la maquette entre le site web (news, test....) et le papier (dossiers sur le fond, des test en service après vente) me parait judicieux mais sûr que le public (jeune et moins jeunes) suivent.

Aussi, j'ai franchement du mal à filer 8-10% de mon don à un intermédiaire (ulule) à cause des conneries du livreur à mon journal favoris.
Pas moyen d'utiliser votre site avec une page claire ?

----------


## Exureris

Pour le moment en l'état du plan présenté la ponction financière elle s'applique autant à Prestaliss qu'à son unique concurrent  et le préavis pour partir de prestaliss vers la concurrence sera lui aussi allongéà 6 mois, si ma mémoire est bonne.
Je pense que ce serait bien que la rédac explique bien tout les tenants et aboutissants de ce qui se passe dans le plan de redressement de Prestaliss. Que le quasi monopole qu'ils ont plus les accointances politiques font que les solutions pour continuer à sortir un magazine papier en kiosque sont compliquées. 

Après comme tous les autres j'aimerais un maximum de détails sur la direction prise via un mensuel. Les parts entre abonnement postaux/numériques/ventes en kiosques etc.

----------


## cooly08

Tiens, lclol soulève un point intéressant.
Vous allez dégager de chez Presstalis j’espère et aller chez le concurrent.
Parce que bon déjà que cette campagne donne presque l’impression de filer de l’argent à Presstalis puisqu’ils volent tranquillement de l’argent à toute la presse (c’est fou ça quand même) ça serait bien qu’ils dégagent du paysage de CPC.

Après j’y connais rien, donc des infos lors de la campagne ulule ça serait bien.

Édit : ah bha purée, je me suis fait griller.  :tired:

----------


## Valland

Je vois pas pourquoi vous attendez l'audience, sauf si vous attendez une issue encore plus défavorable que le plan actuel. 
Si vous êtes surs de vous mettre à l'abri définitivement, pourquoi ne pas lancer tout de suite la souscription?

----------


## cooly08

> Aussi, j'ai franchement du mal à filer 8-10% de mon don à un intermédiaire (ulule) à cause des conneries du livreur à mon journal favoris.
> Pas moyen d'utiliser votre site avec une page claire ?


J’aimerais aussi cette solution.

----------


## Franky Mikey

Sur le fond, le passage au mensuel ne me dérange pas. Il sera plus adapté à mon rythme de lecture.
Par contre, si je mets des sous dans du soutien (en plus de mon abonnement déjà prolongé), j'aimerais bien que ça aille dans le sens d'un renforcement de votre indépendance... plutôt que de vous maintenir sous la coupe d'un distributeur dont vous avez abondamment dénoncé l'incurie. Quelles sont les ambitions, quels sont les projets de ce côté-là ?

----------


## Sylla

> Je vois pas pourquoi vous attendez l'audience, sauf si vous attendez une issue encore plus défavorable que le plan actuel. 
> Si vous êtes surs de vous mettre à l'abri définitivement, pourquoi ne pas lancer tout de suite la souscription?


Parce que si le plan de redressement n'est pas validé, c'est faillite et dépôt de bilan pour presstalis non? Du coup, ça mettra un tel bordel qu'il vaut mieux être sûr de ce qui se passe avant de se lancer dans quoi que ce soit.

----------


## Ornitier

> Aussi, j'ai franchement du mal à filer 8-10% de mon don à un intermédiaire (ulule) à cause des conneries du livreur à mon journal favoris.
> Pas moyen d'utiliser votre site avec une page claire ?





> J’aimerais aussi cette solution.


La même, 8-10% à Ulule contre 0,5-1,5% à une banque, y'a pas vraiment photo...

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Comptez sur moi ! :D
> On sait ce qui fait préférer Ulule à Kickstarter ce coup-ci ? (juste par curiosité)


Kickstarter est plus adapté pour le lancement et la création de produit ou service. Aujourd'hui c'est une initiative un peu différente et nous ne voulions pas de risques de confusion.

----------


## salakis

> Kickstarter est plus adapté pour le lancement et la création de produit ou service. Aujourd'hui c'est une initiative un peu différente et nous ne voulions pas de risques de confusion.


"Pour un bon blanchiment d'argent, il faut diversifier les intermédiaires"
- Traduisons les

 ::ninja:: 



Spoiler Alert! 


En vrai je vous aime les gars hein, merci d'avoir signé mon drapeau, vous etes des amours, mon corps vous appartient <3

----------


## Ornitier

Merci pour le retour  :;): 

Je lance une idée aussi, peut être dans le vide, mais j'ai récemment renouvelé mon abonnement au site, 39€ donc. Je n'aurais pas été contre augmenter le curseur. En gros, 39€ c'est le minimum, mais pouvoir dire, non je veux payer 42, 69, 1337 euros mon abonnement d'un an.

----------


## julek

Pas convaincu du tout pour le passage au mensuel, j'ai encore 2 ans d'abonnement dans le pipe. Par contre il est vrai que je préfère lire sur papier plutôt que sur le web, je trouve ça plus agréable. Peut-être est-ce aussi que je vieillis, et que je m'accoutume moins à lire sur écran. A la limite la lecture sur mon smartphone est plus agréable.

Pourquoi pas commercialiser un format liseuse sinon ? Ca reste plus agréable que du web pur. Un epub ça peut être sympa. Et pour le site web dommage qu'on n'ait pas accès aux archives du magazine... A quand une version web de CPC Hardware ?

Bon courage en tout cas pour cette phase difficile, et je tâcherai de contribuer pour Ulule.

----------


## Nikkolei22

Moi je pense qu'il faut franchir le cap du numérique epicétou. Mediapart se porte bien financièrement et augmente ses adhérents chaque année. Il y a quelques temps il était de bon ton de se gausser aussi des sites de jeux video en ligne qui subissait le contrecoup du retrait de la pub etc. Force est de reconnaitre qu'il se sont adaptés. Les quotidiens papier aussi (L'Equipe). Il y a l'exemple de Mediapart donc, mais aussi les Echos, L'obs, et les pure player comme Slate..what are you waiting for ?

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Non, ce qui me dérange c'est que sur ce coup là, on ne va pas vous aider vous (enfin si, mais indirectement). Les sous qu'on va vous donner iront chez Presstalis - ou serviront à remplacer ceux que Presstalis ne vous a pas reversés. Bref, en faisant ça on conforte Presstalis dans ce qui n'est rien d'autre que de l'extorsion de fonds, de ce que j'en lis.


Merci pour ce message qui résume les inquiétudes de beaucoup j'ai l'impression.

Oui la motivation première, l'urgence, c'est d'encaisser les coups que nous mets Presstalis dans la figure depuis trois mois. Est-ce que c'est "conforter Presstalis" ? Je ne crois pas, c'est juste du réalisme: impossible de se dépatouiller de ça et de se défendre éventuellement si nous ne survivons pas à ce tir de barrage inattendu. 




> Passer en mensuel pourquoi pas - mais en relisant les premiers Canards PC, on peut y voir que l'hebdo c'est mieux que le mensuel, que les mensuels c'est le mal parce qu'il y a un super décalage avec une actualité qui va très vite ; donc là on revient à ce mode juste parce que Presstalis abuse de sa position de monopole. En gros, on a le choix entre un bimensuel qui va crever, étouffé par Presstalis, ou un mensuel qui va survivre financièrement mais sera moins pertinent.


Même si c'est de bonne guerre de rappeler les motivations de la naissance de Canard PC, les conditions ont beaucoup changé en... 15 ans ! Principalement, le web a grosso modo gagné la partie sur le jeu vidéo, reléguant la presse papier à un rôle de niche (rappelez-vous qu'en 2003, au moment du lancement de Canard PC, ni twitter ni Facebook n'existaient...).
Aujourd'hui , grâce à vous tous, Canard PC est muni d'un site internet payant qui va pouvoir agir en complément du magazine mensuel papier. C'est une adaptation à effectuer par rapport à notre projet initial pour le site, et nous devons imaginer la version mensuelle comme un magazine adapté à notre époque et pas comme une survivance de 2003.




> C'est juste que dans le principe, on a l'impression que la campagne servira à financer les changements nécessaires à la survie de Canard PC tout en continuant à donner trop de sous à Presstalis ; alors que dans un monde idéal (avec des bisounours, la bouche en coeur), Presstalis serait poursuivi en justice pour ne pas avoir respecté son contrat et condamné le cas échéant, et d'autres prestataires seraient disponibles pour faire son boulot.


La campagne de financement que nous préparons sur Ulule ira au-delà de la simple survie et du passage nécessaire en mensuel, nous travaillons à vous en donner les détails bientôt. Quant à la justice... Canard PC est déjà passé chez les MLP (le concurrent de Presstalis) et nous y passerons aussi Canard PC Hardware dès que possible (bien qu'ils cherchent à nous en empêcher, ou au moins à nous retarder, par tous les moyens). A notre niveau, c'est tout ce que nous pouvons faire facilement. Sans excluer des recours plus judiciaires si nous survivons et que cela semble possible.

----------


## barbour

je suis decide a soutenir cpc, pas de soucis la dessus, je comprends que passer en mensuel est devenu une obligation meme si je le regretté profondément. apres j espere que le plan propose sera viable au moins a moyen terme, qu il y aura un vrai travail effectue sur les archives disponibles et que les contreparties seront sympas. 
bref de tout coeur avec vous,  j ai une pensee pour la redaction quo doit vivre une periode pas facile en ce moment avec un avenir pour le moins incertain

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Pour vous soutenir il vaut mieux s’abonner au magazine papier ou attendre le lancement du Ulule?


L'un n'empêche pas l'autre !   ::): 
Plus sérieusement, attendez peut-être de voir ce que nous proposons sur Ulule pour vous décider.

----------


## chrisemail

> A la limite la lecture sur mon smartphone est plus agréable.



Bien que j'utilise une liseuse pour mes bouquins, je confirme que la lecture (de courte durée) est confortable avec une tablette/smartphone équipée d'un écran amoled et la luminosité au minimum. Rien à voir avec le LCD. Je suis d'ailleurs passé a CPC numérique suite à l'achat d'une tablette amoled !

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Lorsque vous dites que les abonnements sont prolongés, ca concerne aussi les numériques ?


Les abonnements papiers actuels seront prolongés lors du passage au mensuel pour tenir compte de la différence de prix. Les abonnements numériques ne sont pas concernés.

----------


## cooly08

> La campagne de financement que nous préparons sur Ulule ira au-delà de la simple survie et du passage nécessaire en mensuel, nous travaillons à vous en donner les détails bientôt.* Quant à la justice... Canard PC est déjà passé chez les MLP (le concurrent de Presstalis) et nous y passerons aussi Canard PC Hardware dès que possible* (bien qu'ils cherchent à nous en empêcher, ou au moins à nous retarder, par tous les moyens). A notre niveau, c'est tout ce que nous pouvons faire facilement. Sans excluer des recours plus judiciaires si nous survivons et que cela semble possible.


Bonne nouvelle.

----------


## lclol

> Pourquoi pas commercialiser un format liseuse sinon ? Ca reste plus agréable que du web pur. Un epub ça peut être sympa. .


Voir ma précédente intervention (où j'ai oublié de dire, évidemment que la lecture numérique c'est bien en format "mis en page façon magazine, avec le zoom pour les vieux qui comme moi commencent leur presbytie", pas en lecture web...) : ça existait, c'était très bien, ça rapportait sans doute plus à CanardPC, et puis un jour, zuitttt... fini.




> Moi je pense qu'il faut franchir le cap du numérique epicétou. Mediapart se porte bien financièrement et augmente ses adhérents chaque année. Il y a quelques temps il était de bon ton de se gausser aussi des sites de jeux video en ligne qui subissait le contrecoup du retrait de la pub etc. Force est de reconnaitre qu'il se sont adaptés. Les quotidiens papier aussi (L'Equipe). Il y a l'exemple de Mediapart donc, mais aussi les Echos, L'obs, et les pure player comme Slate..what are you waiting for ?


+1, avec éventuellement version papier sur abonnement seulement (voir ce que fait blackbook editions avec le "nouveau" Casus Belli). Y'a quelque chose de paradoxal à vouloir garder le papier en kiosque au bénéfice du lecteur occasionnel, tout en ne se reposant que (et une fois encore) sur les fidèles des fidèles pour assurer la viabilité du mag  ::(:

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Erf :/  Bon ok pour mensuel, à la condition:
> - Qu'il y est des saucisses
> - Que vous soyez toujours le magazine le plus idiot de la Galaxie
> - Que vous tapiez encore là où ça fait mal (c'est douloureux mais rigolo)
> - Que CPC Hardware survive


Oui à tout.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Je suis de tout cœur avec vous


Merci !




> Trois petites questions :
> * Est-ce que ce changement va impacter la version numérique du mag?


Oui nous allons repenser le rapport et les relations entre papier et numérique, fatalement: le web ne peut pas attendre le mensuel aussi facilement qu'il attendant le bimensuel.




> * Est-ce que les articles seront toujours publiés progressivement sur le site?


Oui, et même beaucoup plus progressivement. Nous allons chercher un nouveau fonctionnement par rapport au papier.




> * Pourquoi passer par Ulule pour la demande de soutien et pas directement via votre site comme Wikipedia lors des campagnes de donation? Je veux bien vous donner des sous mais je ne veux pas en donner à un intermédiaire qui dans ce cas ne sert à rien. Vous vous adressez qu'à la communauté CPC vu que vous ne vendrez pas réellement quelque chose (si j'ai bien suivi).


Ulule nous permet de toucher plus largement le public, au-delà de ceux qui viennent déjà sur notre site ou notre boutique.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Sur le fond, le passage au mensuel ne me dérange pas. Il sera plus adapté à mon rythme de lecture.
> ?


Vu que t'es pas le premier à faire la remarque d'un problème "tempsd e lecture" / parution, je me demande...Pourquoi ? Qu'il y ait un CPC tous les 15 jours ou un par mois proposant l'équvalent, sans doute, de deux numéros bimensuel, la quantité à lire reste là même.

----------


## cooly08

> Oui nous allons repenser le rapport et les relations entre papier et numérique, fatalement: le web ne peut pas attendre le mensuel aussi facilement qu'il attendant le bimensuel.
> 
> Oui, et même beaucoup plus progressivement. Nous allons chercher un nouveau fonctionnement par rapport au papier.
> 
> Ulule nous permet de toucher plus largement le public, au-delà de ceux qui viennent déjà sur notre site ou notre boutique.


Chouette.  ::): 

Mais vous ne pouvez pas en plus de Ulule proposer quelque chose directement sur votre site ? Justement pour les gens qui vous connaissent.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Chouette. 
> 
> Mais vous ne pouvez pas en plus de Ulule proposer quelque chose directement sur votre site ? Justement pour les gens qui vous connaissent.


Qu'ils fassent un partenariat avec CIg pour vendre un vaisseau CPC dans Star Citizen, ça devrait assurer la survie du mag' pour 5 ans   ::trollface::

----------


## Frypolar

> Tiens, lclol soulève un point intéressant.
> Vous allez dégager de chez Presstalis j’espère et aller chez le concurrent.
> Parce que bon déjà que cette campagne donne presque l’impression de filer de l’argent à Presstalis puisqu’ils volent tranquillement de l’argent à toute la presse (c’est fou ça quand même) ça serait bien qu’ils dégagent du paysage de CPC.
> 
> Après j’y connais rien, donc des infos lors de la campagne ulule ça serait bien.
> 
> Édit : ah bha purée, je me suis fait griller.


Ils sont déjà chez MLP pour CPC sauf que Presstalis va quand même leur piquer de l’argent. Oui c’est scandaleux.

----------


## aen0

Bonjour,

Je suis pas un lecteur aguerrie mais je vous suis depuis très longtemps. Je suis surtout fan de CPC Hardware à vrai dire ... Actuellement je suis abonné web uniquement et j'achète régulièrement (mais pas tout le temps, genre 3/4) les CPC Hardware.

Comme certaines personnes ici l'ont indiqué, je suis aussi dubitatif du modèle mensuel et ça me fait c* que mes sous iront chez votre distributeur surtout qu'il est fort probable que l'État s'y mêle au final.

Je voudrai votre avis (CPC et les lecteurs) sur le modèle de site internet comme NextInpact ou Gamekult avec un mélange de news "gratuit" et régulier mais aussi des gros dossiers de fond et tests payants...

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> Ils sont déjà chez MLP pour CPC sauf que Presstalis va quand même leur piquer de l’argent. Oui c’est scandaleux.


Si je ne dis pas de bêtises, c'est CPC Hw qui est chez Presstalis.

----------


## MemoryCard

Mon avis qui n'engage que moi :

déja: _putain fait chier, quoi, merde !_

Ceci dit, 2-3 trucs:
-si vous passez en full démat, ce sera sans moi.
Le prix de l'abo GK c'est le plafond que je pose. Pour moi, CPC c'est un plaisir de lecture. Pour du zapping web, j'ai l'embarras du choix, et cpc c'est pas comme ça que j'ai envie de le consommer (je me ballade pas chez moi avec une tablette ou mon téléphone, je suis pas de cette génération).

-Le passage mensuel. Gros a priori négatif. Pour moi, c'est vraiment l'adn, l'identité de cpc ce rythme de parution. C'est ce qui donne la dynamique, c'est de la que tout découle. C'est ce qui fait que vous ètes toujours quelque part à la maison, qu'on vous pardonne tout !
On a tous des jeux ou des sujets qui nous intéressent plus ou moins. Toutes les 2 semaines, pas de problèmes, un numéro un peu "mouif" est balayé par un autre, en mensuel... Est ce que vous allez tartiner 50 pages de test de "jeux concept gamejam 8bits" tous les mois ? Pour moi ça induit forcément que vous pourrez prendre moins de risques, moins essayer des trucs à la con (on sacrifie vraiment une double page avec une pizza dégueue quand on parait une fois par mois ?). Un passage mensuel ça induit énormément de choses au dela du prix du mag (c'est le cadet de mes soucis, personnellement. Si c'est bon, j'achète.). Quelles infos vous allez prioriser, quelle sera la nouvelle image du mag, comment se distinguer des autres avec qui vous allez rentrer directement en concurence ?

Bref
Va falloir être bon...

Très bon...

----------


## loopkiller2

L'idée du mensuel, franchement j'adhère (je suis même prêt à me réabonner en papier).

Je trouve que les parutions sont trop fréquentes difficile de tout lire, après c'est mon avis perso.

Ça me dérange un peu d'aider Presstalis, et pas vous...  Je suis là depuis le début de CPC, je ne conçois que ce magazine dans sa forme physique soit mis en péril.

----------


## cooly08

> Bonjour,
> 
> Je suis pas un lecteur aguerrie mais je vous suis depuis très longtemps. Je suis surtout fan de CPC Hardware à vrai dire ... Actuellement je suis abonné web uniquement et j'achète régulièrement (mais pas tout le temps, genre 3/4) les CPC Hardware.
> 
> Comme certaines personnes ici l'ont indiqué, je suis aussi dubitatif du modèle mensuel et ça me fait c* que mes sous iront chez votre distributeur surtout qu'il est fort probable que l'État s'y mêle au final.
> 
> Je voudrai votre avis (CPC et les lecteurs) sur le modèle de site internet comme NextInpact ou Gamekult avec un mélange de news "gratuit" et régulier mais aussi des gros dossiers de fond et tests payants...


Même si j'aimerai bien un portail mis à jour en continue à la gamekult avec les news et screenshots quotidiens par CPC (ça serait tellement bon, toutes ces blagues quotidiennes et des dessins de couly partout  ::love:: , 'fin bref, laissez-moi rêver), c'est un tout autre travail que ce qu'ils font là (mon avis d'expert n'engage que moi) et ça demanderait sans doute une charge énorme de travail supplémentaire.

L'idée est séduisante d'avoir un site d'actu sur le jv par l'équipe de CPC mais ça serait quelque chose de très différent/nouveau, ça induirait de mettre de la pub sur le site j'imagine. Et est-ce pertinent ? Alors qu'il y a déjà wouatmille sites qui font ça.

----------


## Sigma Primaris

Bon courage ! Perso le passage au mensuel/nouveau format me dérangent pas. Je lis pas CPC pour me tenir au courant de l'actu ou pour m'aider à prendre des décisions avec les tests, je lis juste pour les jeux de mots que je peux ressortir en soirée après.

----------


## titi3

> Merci pour ce message qui résume les inquiétudes de beaucoup j'ai l'impression.
> 
> Oui la motivation première, l'urgence, c'est d'encaisser les coups que nous mets Presstalis dans la figure depuis trois mois. Est-ce que c'est "conforter Presstalis" ? Je ne crois pas, c'est juste du réalisme: impossible de se dépatouiller de ça et de se défendre éventuellement si nous ne survivons pas à ce tir de barrage inattendu. 
> 
> 
> 
> Même si c'est de bonne guerre de rappeler les motivations de la naissance de Canard PC, les conditions ont beaucoup changé en... 15 ans ! Principalement, le web a grosso modo gagné la partie sur le jeu vidéo, reléguant la presse papier à un rôle de niche (rappelez-vous qu'en 2003, au moment du lancement de Canard PC, ni twitter ni Facebook n'existaient...).
> Aujourd'hui , grâce à vous tous, Canard PC est muni d'un site internet payant qui va pouvoir agir en complément du magazine mensuel papier. C'est une adaptation à effectuer par rapport à notre projet initial pour le site, et nous devons imaginer la version mensuelle comme un magazine adapté à notre époque et pas comme comme une survivance de 2003.
> 
> ...


Pardon ? Vous n'avez même pas la liberté de "changer de crèmerie" sans avoir du bâton dans les roues ? histoire de contrat ou... ?

PS: p-ê que la question est "noobesque" mais je n'y connais rien  :;):

----------


## Frypolar

> Si je ne dis pas de bêtises, c'est CPC Hw qui est chez Presstalis.


Oui, CPC y était mais est passé chez MLP en début d’année. Sauf que :
- ils se sont quand même fait piquer 25% des recettes de décembre
- même en étant désormais chez MLP, ils doivent filer 2.5% des recettes à Presstalis en plus du prélèvement de base qui était de l’ordre de 40% il me semble (j’ai un gros doute là).

MLP a refusé de ponctionner ces 2.5% supplémentaires à leurs clients étant donné qu’eux sont rentables. Mais, dans le même temps, comme Presstalis gère la majorité du réseau de distribution et que c’est celui-ci qui fait remonter l’argent des kiosques, Presstalis s’est mis à bloquer les recettes qui reviennent aux éditeurs MLP. Voir ici : https://twitter.com/IvanLeFou/status/966738443962372096

----------


## Baalim

Pour ceux que ça intéresse, la lettre ouverte de MLP suite aux mesures proposées par le CSMP pour sauver le soldat presstalis.
http://www.mlp.fr/fileadmin/user_upl...2018_02_12.pdf

Et le communiqué de janvier 2018.
http://www.mlp.fr/fileadmin/user_upl...unique_MLP.pdf

Un point qui m'intrigue au regard du déficit énorme et récurrent de presstalis :




> L’attrition du marché est partout présentée comme LA fatalité. Pourtant, *entre 2014 et 2017,
> 115 millions de CA ont quitté MLP pour Presstalis*. Malgré cette diminution de 25 % de son CA, 5 à 6
> fois plus forte que l’attrition moyenne du marché, MLP a su trouver, en s’appuyant sur ses éditeurs et
> sans recevoir aucune aide de l’État, les moyens de financer un plan social juste et responsable.

----------


## Hipparchia

> Je vais vous aider, parce que j'aime vraiment le fond de vos articles, et je ne veux pas que CPC disparaisse, mais à mon avis la solution choisie ne va faire que reculer l'inéluctable. Passer en mensuel, je ne vois pas comment ça pourrait augmenter le nombre de vos lecteurs, vous vendrez moins, vous serez moins raccord avec l'actualité. 
> Personnellement, je ne lis déjà que la version web de CPC.
>  Ce qu'on voit avec l'affaire Presstalis, c'est que le modèle est mort. Et je suis quasi certain que dans 1 an, vous vous en rendrez compte et demanderez un nouveau Ulule. 
> A mon avis, vous devriez miser sur la version web, et pour ceux qui tienne tellement au magazine papier, passer uniquement par des abonnements ou de la vente par correspondance, de manière à contourner la distribution classique. C'est risqué, mais ce serait un risque calculé, sachant que le modèle actuel se précipite droit dans le mur, vous le savez, tout le monde le sait.


J'aime encore le papier (métro, prêtage à des collègues etc), mais c'est vrai qu'une fois lu, la durée du vie du papier est faible (max trois mois je dirais). Après j'aime le web pour tout ce qui va être archive, consultation "en avance", accès pratique.

L'intérêt d'un mensuel c'est que ça fait juste une fois des FDP bien sûr, mais aussi qu'il reste un mois en vitrine, et il sera moins facile de "louper" un numéro pour des habitués mais pas acharnés qui n'achètent pas des numéros à chaque fois (oubli, pas le temps, pas disponible en kiosque & Co) et augmente un peu la visiblité. Par contre oui les unes du coup doivent faire vendre et là faut pas se louper, on divise les chances par deux.
Par contre autant j'aime mon Monde Diplo mensuel (je le lis en un mois par petits bouts, je relis des phrases même, et l'actualité n'est jamais vraiment chaude sur ces articles de fond), autant étant en ligne tout le temps  ::O:  je trouvais déjà les 15 jours un peu longs sur les news générales, alors un mois... 

Là vous visez 100K, c'est un gros pari (le KS c'était pour un nouveau "produit" et une contrepartie directe : abonnement en ligne de X mois). A la fois soutien, mais aussi achat de quelque chose. Rajoutez quand même une grosse option Papier + web sur 1 an ou deux. Pour info, je n'ai plus d'abonnement à CPC, car je préfère soutenir ma kiosquière mais là je peux inverser (surtout que si elle n'a plus rien à vendre...). Et n'oubliez pas CPC Hardware !
Ça ne vous fera pas plus de sous, mais au moins une visibilité (et je ne manquerais pas certains numéros).

Bohr, je ne sais pas si le modèle est mort, loin de là. CPC n'a pas trop trop insisté sur tout le passif de Presstalis / imprimeries mais il y a vraiment eu gabegie (de salaires biens supérieurs aux standards, courbes d'augmentation des salaires dignes de rois du pétrole, les premières vagues de licenciement avec des primes énormes ce qui en plus a dû bien dégouter les troisièmes vagues parties forcément avec bcp moins), avec vraiment le plus mauvais côté syndicaliste par dessus (en mode mafia-du-livre, dire non par principe, que des emplois par cooptation et forcément syndiqué comme il faut). Ma grand-tante connaissait déjà ça à son époque...
Avec des coups de forces (je suis pas contre dans l'absolu quand ça sert l'intérêt général mais là..) du genre blocage d'imprimerie si tu tentes de changer de prestataire de distribution, obligation de te faire livrer un paquet de 100 ou de 30 quand toi tu n'en veut que 10... Alors qu'au départ le concept a servi justement à assurer une distribution de tout, et partout. Beau gâchis.
C'est dur de ne pas dégouter même les plus gauchistes quand on voit ça, et donc le résultat maintenant.
Après je ne sais pas ce qu'ont fait (ou pas justement) les conseils d'administration, l’État etc mais clairement la puissance de blocage de la CGT devait calmer tout le monde. 

Forcément le concurrent n'a pas l'infrastructure mais il me semble qu'on peut garder le même concept, en augmentant la productivité comme toutes les entreprises ont eu à le faire ces dernières décennies. Même dans un contexte de crise de la presse.

/jemerelispas

----------


## Frypolar

> Pardon ? Vous n'avez même pas la liberté de "changer de crèmerie" sans avoir du bâton dans les roues ? histoire de contrat ou... ?
> 
> PS: p-ê que la question est "noobesque" mais je n'y connais rien


Il y avait auparavant un délai (6 mois ?) pour partir de chez Presstalis. Ils viennent d’augmenter ce délai de 6 mois supplémentaires.

----------


## titi3

> Il y avait auparavant un délai (6 mois ?) pour partir de chez Presstalis. Ils viennent d’augmenter ce délai de 6 mois supplémentaires.


Arbitrairement ? CPC n'a rien à dire ?

----------


## Frypolar

> Arbitrairement ? CPC n'a rien à dire ?


Oui, enfin c’est le CSMP (*C*onseil *S*upérieur des *M*essageries de *P*resse) qui l’a décidé mais ce sont les mêmes têtes que chez Presstalis. Et non, CPC n’a rien à dire a priori.

----------


## Vaaahn

> Chouette. 
> 
> Mais vous ne pouvez pas en plus de Ulule proposer quelque chose directement sur votre site ? Justement pour les gens qui vous connaissent.


Risque de diluer le financement Ulule. Pour avoir de la visibilité pour un crowdfunding, sa progression est l'un des plus fort facteur. Si tout les coins financent via le site et pas le Ulule, celui-ci n'avancera pas et ne génèrera pas l'appel d'air d'un bon départ (le backeur lambda/touriste va le faire que sur un projet qui marche déjà). On aurait alors une solution contreproductive qui aurait une recette totale finale plus faible. Sans compter que sans bonne progression de départ (les back de la base canards), pas de première page sur le site d'Ulule, pas d'actu dans d'autres médias (NextImpact et consors), donc moins de pub, moins de visibilité et moins de flouze au final.
Après, tel un Star Citizen se torchant avec des billets vert, c'est faisable, mais après la fin du Ulule. Mais bon, je vois mal CPC faire ça, c'est pas la mentalité du mag, et si tu veux les aider financièrement hors crowdfunding, abonne-toi.

----------


## Getz

> Oui, enfin c’est le CSMP (*C*onseil *S*upérieur des *M*essageries de *P*resse) qui l’a décidé mais ce sont les mêmes têtes que chez Presstalis. Et non, CPC n’a rien à dire a priori.


C'est dingue pourtant, car ce délai devait être contractuel non? Si justement le contrat est modifié dans ce sens côté Presstalis, cela ne pourrait pas permettre à CPC de le dénoncer et donc de pouvoir partir chez MLP plus rapidement? 

On dirait que Presstalis se garde le droit de modifier leurs conditions quand ils le souhaitent, sans que les journaux puissent faire quoique ce soit, c'est quand même aberrant non? Il y a pas un cadre légal autour de tout ça ?  ::huh:: 
C'est ça que je n'arrive pas à comprendre au final dans cette histoire...

----------


## ToFzeGaMeR

Je suis pas enchanté du tout à l'idée d'un passage mensuel mais je suivrai quand même.
Sur le contenu, j'espère que vous allez pouvoir vous centrer sur du contenu de fond et réduire, voire faire disparaître l'aspect News.
Déjà en 15 jours, j'avais l'impression de relire des infos déjà connues mais sur un mois, ça va être encore pire.

----------


## s3rgei

Avec grand plaisir les gars. Je dis pas non pour une publication rapide des détails par contre.

----------


## cooly08

> Risque de diluer le financement Ulule. Pour avoir de la visibilité pour un crowdfunding, sa progression est l'un des plus fort facteur. Si tout les coins financent via le site et pas le Ulule, celui-ci n'avancera pas et ne génèrera pas l'appel d'air d'un bon départ (le backeur lambda/touriste va le faire que sur un projet qui marche déjà). On aurait alors une solution contreproductive qui aurait une recette totale finale plus faible. Sans compter que sans bonne progression de départ (les back de la base canards), pas de première page sur le site d'Ulule, pas d'actu dans d'autres médias (NextImpact et consors), donc moins de pub, moins de visibilité et moins de flouze au final.
> Après, tel un Star Citizen se torchant avec des billets vert, c'est faisable, mais après la fin du Ulule. Mais bon, je vois mal CPC faire ça, c'est pas la mentalité du mag, et si tu veux les aider financièrement hors crowdfunding, abonne-toi.


Ah bha oui c'est vrai il faut franchir un certain palier sinon la campagne échoue. Je suis bête.  :Facepalm: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Déjà en 15 jours, j'avais l'impression de relire des infos déjà connues mais sur un mois, ça va être encore pire.


Ou mieux, ça sera de la nostalgie.  ::ninja:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Avec grand plaisir les gars. Je dis pas non pour une publication rapide des détails par contre.


Sur twitter, Ivan a parlé de lancer la campagne d'ici une semaine.

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> La résistance s'organise. Le le1hebdo.fr vient de lancer un appel à ses lecteur pour plus d'abonnements.
> Avec vous jusqu'au bout !!!


Merci !




> - quel est le pourcentage de votre CA 2017 (et prévisions 2018) entre les abo numériques, les abo papier et la vente au numéro ? 
> - Presstalis distribue aussi les abo papier ou gère seulement la vente au numéro ?


Aujourd'hui, Canard PC vend deux fois plus d'exemplaires par abonnement (papier et numérique) qu'en kiosque. Il y a deux ans c'était le contraire, on a opéré un revirement très rapide en peu de temps pour tenir compte du contexte de la presse.
Presstalis ne gère que les ventes au numéro.

----------


## PikPik

> Je vais vous aider, parce que j'aime vraiment le fond de vos articles, et je ne veux pas que CPC disparaisse, mais à mon avis la solution choisie ne va faire que reculer l'inéluctable. Passer en mensuel, je ne vois pas comment ça pourrait augmenter le nombre de vos lecteurs, vous vendrez moins, vous serez moins raccord avec l'actualité. 
> Personnellement, je ne lis déjà que la version web de CPC.
>  Ce qu'on voit avec l'affaire Presstalis, c'est que le modèle est mort. Et je suis quasi certain que dans 1 an, vous vous en rendrez compte et demanderez un nouveau Ulule. 
> A mon avis, vous devriez miser sur la version web, et pour ceux qui tienne tellement au magazine papier, passer uniquement par des abonnements ou de la vente par correspondance, de manière à contourner la distribution classique. C'est risqué, mais ce serait un risque calculé, sachant que le modèle actuel se précipite droit dans le mur, vous le savez, tout le monde le sait.


C'est exactement ça.
Je sais pas si c'est LE bon moment mais ce changement est attendu depuis longtemps.
On a eu:
- Pas d'offre en ligne
- L'app maison abandonnée ensuite
- Epresse mais rapidement avec un méga retard because piratage
- Newsreader puis en fait plus
- Le Kickstarter a abouti sur un site "clone" du mag, ni vrai site en ligne, ni support offline et en plus sans archives

À un moment il faudra proposer un truc en ligne qui réponde au besoin:
- Avoir des tests de qualité sur les plateformes qui nous intéressent, y compris sur les jeux anciens (soldes steam !)
- Avoir des articles de fond, idéalement lisible hors ligne

Et éventuellement de l'abo papier pour ceux qui y tiennent mais franchement...

----------


## CHbox

Pour un sous-titre sur le forum je peux vous filer tout ce que vous voulez  ::ninja:: 

Perso je suis pour le full web mais je soutiens de toute manière, longue vie à CPC  ::wub::

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> De votre coté, vous vous adaptez en devenant mensuel mais j'ai du mal à m'imaginer un jeune, dépenser environ 7-9€ pour aller lire dans un pavé papier de plus 140 pages, les tests de jeux qu'il a déjà lu gratuitement sur le web la semaine dernière voire 3 semaines avant...


Ceux qui ne lisent pas sur papier, ne vont pas acheter un mensuel plus qu'un bimensuel; et c'est le cas de beaucoup de lecteurs jeunes. mais pour eux il y a un site web qui va s'adapter proportionnellement au passage en mensuel du magazine.




> Sur Ulule,  ne proposez un prix d'abonnement de soutien bradé afin d'être le plus attractif possible; c'est un geste de soutien, pas une promotion !
> il est inutile mettre un prix attractif pour revenir 1an ou 2ans plus tard en nous disant que nous avez pas gagné d'argent et qu'à nouveau, CPC doit se réinventer et pour cela, il a besoin de nou$.


Comme écrit dans l'article, ce seront des abonnements numériques "de soutien", dont la durée sera symbolique par rapport au prix. Le contraire exact d'une promotion.

----------


## znokiss

Dites, si j'étais un peu bête : qu'est-ce qui m'empêche de prendre là maintenant un abo de 2 ans à 159€ ?
Hop, passage au mensuel, en imaginant qu'il reste à 5,4€, ça me fait direct 2.45 ans d'abo. Vous n'y perdez pas au change ?

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Comme écrit dans l'article, seront des abonnements numériques "de soutien", dont la durée sera symbolique par rapport au prix. Le contraire exact d'une promotion.


Si jamais, n'hésitez pas à mettre un "pledge élevé" sur Ulule (je ne sais pas si on peut mettre un montant libre). 
Ça me permettrait e vous faire une petite contribution correcte du genre le PIB du Venezuela, plutôt que de vous soutenir avec un pseudo abo "soutien" au montant plébéien.

----------


## AgentDerf

Umhh du coup faut mieux attendre pour prendre un abo que cela soit actif pour le mensuel. Vu que vous annoncez que pour pas léser les déjà abonner, vous allez faire courir l'abo plus longtemps et perdre de l'argent.
Du coup s'abonner maintenant c'est vous faire perdre de l'argent, alors qu'attendre le vrai abo mensuel c'est le plus réglo non? Ou j'ai mal compris.

----------


## browarr

Je ne sais pas de quoi sera fait l'avenir, mais vous aurez mon soutien. Après dix ans passés à vous lire, l'attachement n'est que plus fort.

PS: Pourquoi pas un palier à 150 000€ pour faire revenir Boulon ?  ::ninja:: 

(Putain Boulon  :Emo: )

----------


## Norghaal

Perso, je vous suis depuis 1996 …. (avec Joystick) Je suis un peu tristesse que des branquignols qui ont à priori fait nawak avec leur boite et se sont bien goinfrés au passage, mettent en péril CPC.

Bien qu’abonné aux 2, je suis plus « client » de CPC Hardware que de CPC que je lis + pour le ton que pour les tests. (Je donne déjà assez de temps à Blizzard :-p ) Voui, je fais partie de ceux qui lisent des tests de JV alors qu’ils ne joueront jamais ou alors assez peu à ces même JV. Faut bien s’occuper aux WC, ou dans l’avion, m’voyez ! 
Donc CPC mensuel ne me dérange pas outre-mesure. 

Bref, merci à Yvan pour ses réponses dans ce fil ! Vu du plat pays, l’affaire « Presstalis »  est totalement incompréhensible, pourtant c’est nous qui avons un pays compliqué.
Je soutiendrai la campagne de CPC si le projet est solide. (C’est-à-dire que l’argent ne sert pas à payer la rançon, on ne négocie pas avec des terroristes comme dirait l’autre) 
Et je suis de tout cœur avec la rédac’.

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Personnellement j'aimerais un maximum de transparence.
> - Quelle est la situation financière précise de la rédaction.
> - Quelles sont les autres pistes de financement explorées et pourquoi elles ont échouées ?
> - Quel prévisions financières avec un modèle mensuel ?
> - Est-ce qu'un plan de cessation de paiement et de continuation de l'activité (ce qui permet de geler les dettes) a été envisagé ?
> - Quelle capacité de poursuivre l'activité sans distribution kiosque ? Sans impression du tout ?
> Dans le contexte où vous avez récoltez une coquette somme avec le KS et que vous vous trouvez rapidement dans une situation délicate. 
> Je pense que c'est extrêmement important de mettre tout ça au clair aujourd'hui avant de demander de cramer 100k€ demain.


Le financement du Kickstarter et l’utilisation des fonds a été détaillé autant que possible ici: https://www.kickstarter.com/projects.../posts/2112955
Nous expliquerons pourquoi nous avons besoin d'aide, et à quoi correspondent les sommes que nous demandons, lors de la campagne Ulule, cela nous semble évidemment un niveau de transparence nécessaire. Mais sinon, le détail des finances et de l'activité de Presse Non-stop n'est pas public et n'a pas vocation à l'être.
Pour les questions auxquelles je peux répondre:
- Presse Non-stop n'a pas de dettes, zéro, en dehors des numéros qu'elle doit à ses abonnés. 
- Aujourd'hui, la distribution au numéro représente plus de 50% du chiffre d'affaire de Presse Non-stop; s'en passer du jour au lendemain serait donc 1/ extrêmement difficile, 2/ absurde.

----------


## lclol

> Ceux qui ne lisent pas sur papier, ne vont pas acheter un mensuel plus qu'un bimensuel; et c'est le cas de beaucoup de lecteurs jeunes. mais pour eux il y a un site web qui va s'adapter proportionnellement au passage en mensuel du magazine.


Ce n'est pas aussi binaire. Vous avez une part de votre lectorat qui veut lire le magazine, au format magazine, mais sur support numérique. Ce lectorat n'est satisfait ni par votre site web ni par le papier (qui plus est au surcoût de l'affaire actuelle). Et il est tout à fait prêt à acheter du mensuel ou du bimensuel.

----------


## Hélios

En premier lieu gros soutient à toute l'équipe CPC, je serais là pour la campagne Ulule si besoin.




> - Aujourd'hui, la distribution au numéro représente plus de 50% du chiffre d'affaire de Presse Non-stop; s'en passer du jour au lendemain serait donc 1/ extrêmement difficile, 2/ absurde.


La part en chiffre d'affaire est effectivement importante mais il s'agit plutôt de voir si la distribution au numéro rapporte de l'argent. Si on lui retire les coûts fixes combien reste-il ?

Je me rend compte que c'est aller loin dans le business plan de CPC mais si il s'agit de vous aider économiquement vous devrez nous donner des informations financière sur la société, plus que nous dire "ça va mal à cause de Presstalis".

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Je vois pas pourquoi vous attendez l'audience, sauf si vous attendez une issue encore plus défavorable que le plan actuel. 
> Si vous êtes surs de vous mettre à l'abri définitivement, pourquoi ne pas lancer tout de suite la souscription?


Parce que nous voulons être sûrs que la somme que nous viserons sera la bonne et correspondra à un coût explicable et précis (autant que possible). Et oui, les décisions prises avant et pendant l'audience peuvent aller dans les deux sens: moins ou plus défavorable.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Vu que t'es pas le premier à faire la remarque d'un problème "tempsd e lecture" / parution, je me demande...Pourquoi ? Qu'il y ait un CPC tous les 15 jours ou un par mois proposant l'équvalent, sans doute, de deux numéros bimensuel, la quantité à lire reste là même.


Non, la version mensuelle ne fera pas 2x 84 = 168 pages, et ne coûtera pas non plus 5,40€ x2 = 10,80€, ça n'aurait pas de sens.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Qu'ils fassent un partenariat avec CIg pour vendre un vaisseau CPC dans Star Citizen, ça devrait assurer la survie du mag' pour 5 ans


Puisque vous en parlez...

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Vous allez dégager de chez Presstalis j’espère et aller chez le concurrent.


Ils sont déjà chez le "concurrent" (il pèse environ 25% des journaux) sauf que :
- les circuits de distributions sont partagés
- le plan de redressement de Presstalis implique de taxer aussi les journaux casés chez le "concurrent", tout le monde à la même enseigne

Tout est dans le précédent article CPC relatif à Presstalis.
Si vous voulez soutenir le mag, commencez par le lire.
Et cessez ce putain de réflexe facebookien qui consiste à lire un en-titre et à poster à chaud dans la foulée.

----------


## Sariyah

Et du coup ça va commencer quand à peu près la campagne sur Ulule ?

----------


## Foxyrad

C'est très triste à lire toute cette discussion.  ::(: 
J'aimais bien avoir toutes les deux semaines un joli magazine. Mais c'est vrai qu'il fallait vite le lire !
Passer en mensuel ne me gène cependant pas ! Quelqu'un avait peur que le magazine perde son coté un peu foufou en passant en mensuel, et j'avoue avoir du mal a comprendre en quoi CPC perdrait son identité a paraitre tout les mois ?
100K me paraissait ambitieux, mais quand j'ai vu combien vous avez récolter pour le Online, je me fais moins de soucis !
Je préfère toujours la version papier, mais si demain elle disparaissait je continuerais de vos suivre !
Se serait bien de lancer un #CPCNeverDie ou un truc qui puisse être propulsé en toptweet non ? Histoire de sensibiliser les gens.  ::cry:: 

Je suis de tout cœur avec vous, je n'ai pas de salaire, mais mon argent de poche du mois ira pour vous ! X)

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Bref
> Va falloir être bon...
> 
> Très bon...


ça nous va.

----------


## salakis

> Puisque vous en parlez...


J'attend encore mon acces a la webcam de la redac  :ouaiouai:

----------


## Sylla

Tu l'as déjà dit !

----------


## salakis

> Tu l'as déjà dit !



Ca s'appelle le comique de repetition.

Ca s'appelle le comique de repetition.

Ca s'appelle le comique de repetition.

Ca s'appelle le comique de repetition.

Ca s'appelle le comique de repetition.

----------


## Oldnoobie

> L'idée du mensuel, franchement j'adhère (je suis même prêt à me réabonner en papier).
> Je trouve que les parutions sont trop fréquentes difficile de tout lire, après c'est mon avis perso.


Lire un magazine plus épais en un mois au lieu de deux plus minces tous les quinze jours...
Corollaire : rien n'empêche de lire un mag avec un peu de retard. Quand ça m'arrivait je lisais d'abord les tests et ensuite les rubriques moins liées à l'actu avec un ou deux numéros de retard.

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Chouette. 
> 
> Mais vous ne pouvez pas en plus de Ulule proposer quelque chose directement sur votre site ? Justement pour les gens qui vous connaissent.


Non, l'idée c'est bien de rassembler toutes les bonnes volontés au même endroit, sur un site web qui a une audience et une réputation qui va au-delà de la nôtre, pour créer une force d'attraction autour de la campagne. C'est la force du crowd-funding.

----------


## Foxyrad

> Et du coup ça va commencer quand à peu près la campagne sur Ulule ?


https://www.canardpc.com/376/canard-...e-ses-lecteurs
Début mars, il faut bien lire l'article.  :nawak:

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Dites, si j'étais un peu bête : qu'est-ce qui m'empêche de prendre là maintenant un abo de 2 ans à 159€ ?
> Hop, passage au mensuel, en imaginant qu'il reste à 5,4€, ça me fait direct 2.45 ans d'abo. Vous n'y perdez pas au change ?


Le prix ne sera pas le même, forcément, et ce qui compte dans un abonnement papier c'est le nombre de numéros que vous payez d'avance, pas la durée. Il y aura une "règle de trois" sur ces bases.

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Volontiers pour le Ulule, mais allez-y mollo sur les contreparties, qu'elles ne vous coûtent pas un bras. 
> Genre une feuille de PQ dédicacée par Couly, ou une feuille de PQ dans laquelle s'est mouchée ackboo, ou une feuille de PQ frotté sous l'aisselle de Kahn... à venir chercher à la rédac pour limiter les fdp.


Je plusseois.

----------


## madgic

La nouvelle formule, elle va commencer quand ? Et les abonnements pour cette nouvelle formule ?

----------


## Foxyrad

> Lire un magazine plus épais en un mois au lieu de deux plus minces tous les quinze jours...
> Corollaire : rien n'empêche de lire un mag avec un peu de retard. Quand ça m'arrivait je lisais d'abord les tests et ensuite les rubriques moins liées à l'actu avec un ou deux numéros de retard.


On a chacun sa manière de lire, je préfère me balader avec un beau magazine avec beaucoup de trucs et de machins à lire, que de devoir en transporter deux pour pouvoir lire 5min d'un bout et 10min d'un autre. 
Pour moi un CPC, se lit en 3/4 coups, pour dire qu'on a chacun sa manière de consommer avec ses petites habitudes, qui vont s'en retrouver hélas chamboulées.
Si le site comme le magazine continu de garder le même humour et coté foufou, que le mag sorte toutes les semaines ou tout les jours je m'en fiche !
A bon entendeur !

Personne d'attiré par un skin CSGO _AWP 2018 Canard PC : Last Bimensuel édition_  ?

----------


## Vole

Un monde sans Canard-pc ?

Juste pas possible 

Go 3615 Ulule !

----------


## moanatari

Comptez sur moi les canards  :;):  !

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Ce n'est pas aussi binaire. Vous avez une part de votre lectorat qui veut lire le magazine, au format magazine, mais sur support numérique. Ce lectorat n'est satisfait ni par votre site web ni par le papier (qui plus est au surcoût de l'affaire actuelle). Et il est tout à fait prêt à acheter du mensuel ou du bimensuel.


Oui, nous avons essayé: cela représentait au moment où nous avons jeté l'éponge (sur epresse et Newsreader combinés) moins de 300 ventes par numéro, pour environ 6 000 téléchargements illégaux de la version PDF piratée (rapport de 1 à 20). Cela avec un prix réduit, et une commission d'au moins 50% sur ce prix réduit.
Voilà, voilà.

Donc avec l'arrêt de ces versions le piratage n'a pas disparu, évidemment, mais:
1/ il n'intervient plus dès le jour de la sortie;
2/ il ne se fait plus majoritairement sur la base d'un joli PDF créé par nous, mais de scans plus ou moins crasseux;

----------


## titi3

> Oui, enfin c’est le CSMP (*C*onseil *S*upérieur des *M*essageries de *P*resse) qui l’a décidé mais ce sont les mêmes têtes que chez Presstalis. Et non, CPC n’a rien à dire a priori.


ok merci  ::O:

----------


## Haraban

Concernant le passage au format mensuel, moi je trouve ça très bien  ::):  . CPC est le seul magazine avec un rythme de parution aussi rapide que je lis, et le voir ralentir me convient, même s'il ne grossit pas particulièrement.

Après pour le financement participatif, ou quel que soit le moyen final utilisé par la rédaction, j'aimerais vous aider mais ça risque d'être dur avec le ré abonnement qui vient tout juste d'avoir lieu  ::sad::  .

----------


## nakuni

Est-ce que CPC hardware est concerné aussi par d'éventuels changements?

Je ne suis abonné qu'à ce dernier, mais si c'est pour soutenir je ferai un effort sur le Ulule ^^ (mais c'est bien parce-que vous êtes de loin les meilleurs)

----------


## Keyroh234

Tant que le magazine ne disparaît pas, cela me va parfaitement.
Vos enquêtes, articles, tests sont excellents et j'adhère à 200% à l'esprit Canard (bien que je fasse partie de ces lecteurs qui ne se sont jamais abonnés et ont toujours préférés un achat en kiosque)

----------


## Cedski

Bon j'attendais pour me ré-abonner... Pas besoin du coup.  ::):  La soutien sera un truc à part.

Ca serait à partir de quand le passage en mensuel ?? 
Comme pas mal le rythme de parution n'est pas un gros problème. par contre l’absence de papier, bien sur que si. 
On passe déjà assez de temps devant un écran... 

Mais par contre du coup il va y avoir une certaine perte de contenu malgré tout...

----------


## Oldnoobie

Je suis à la croisée des chemins avec cette catastrophe.

- Le mag papier me posait des problèmes d'archivage : aujourd'hui les bundles sont courants, les soldes également, et je me retrouvais à chercher un test d'un jeu sorti il y a 3,6,12 mois avant. Sauf que les m² sont comptés et je ne pouvais conserver 2 ans de magazines. Je me retrouvais à acheter un mag de divertissement sans accès à son contenu en temps utile.
- Le mag papier me posait des problèmes de timing : parution parfois tardive par rapport à ma curiosité sur un ou des jeux, test d'un jeu avec des soucis entre-temps patchés, etc.
- Le mag web auquel je suis donc passé répond en partie à ces soucis (surtout l'accès aux anciens numéros), toutefois si la navigation sur Android est top (rarement, je consulte sur mon tel), l'architecture de la navigation sur un écran PC me blase, je m'y perds, ce me semble un foutoir, une galère à parcourir. Malgré un confort de lecture en baisse j'ai cependant un accès plus durable à l'info.
Au bilan, j'ai fait évoluer ma pratique du mag, mais j'avoue aller à peine picorer dans mon abo numérique alors qu'avant je lisais l'ensemble du papier. Y a une distance avec le contenu, en raison du support. Typiquement : pourquoi cliquer sur ce lien alors que le nom du jeu testé ne me dit rien ? 

Ce matin, Steam m'affiche un Early Access : Deep Rock Galactic sorti hier. Un FPS coop avec des nains... miam ! Son dernier traitement CPC c'est un "A venir" du 26 Août 2017. 
Depuis quelques jours, je m'amuse sur CarX Drift Racing Online : pas traité par le mag d'après la Recherche sur la page du mag numérique (jeu paru le 17 nov 2017).
Je découvre la sortie avant-hier de Gravel : la dernière occurrence dans le mag est un "Telex" d'octobre dernier. De la course arcade off-road (miam) mais par des cochons (Milestone : Sebastien Loeb Rallye Evo, WRC 4, et des trucs de moto). Bien sûr avec son prix day one de 50 boules c'est de l'enculade évidente et en farfouillant sur le net, le manque de finition est évident. Mais ça se trouve pour moins de 25 boules sur des sites aux méthodes commerciales "innovantes", ce qui permettrait d'être un peu conciliant sur la technique, si le fun est là. 
Prochain Humble Monthly : Dark Souls III en jeu-titre. Sorti en Avril 2016. Donc trop vieux pour être accessible par la Recherche sur le mag en ligne.
Les jeux auxquels je joue : ayant cliqué "Suivre" sur Steam sur leur page, j'ai accès aux patch notes à la source via la consultation de l'Actualité sur Steam.

Là où je veux en venir, c'est que sur ces exemples, le mag CPC n'existe plus dans mon rapport au JV. 
Toutefois, je renouvellerai mon abo numérique, parce que je trouve intéressant de vous lire, mais plutôt comme une base de données à un moment où j'en ai besoin (ou en salle d'attente chez le médecin/dentiste/hosto, on vieillit tous), qu'au rythme de votre parution.

(Je parle de moi en mode nombril mais je ne voyais pas trop l'intérêt d'émettre un avis maintes fois exprimé par d'autres à base de scepticisme sur le rythme mensuel et de remise en cause du principe du papier).

----------


## Bilbut

> Aujourd'hui , grâce à vous tous, Canard PC est muni d'un site internet payant qui va pouvoir agir en complément du magazine mensuel papier. C'est une adaptation à effectuer par rapport à notre projet initial pour le site, et nous devons imaginer la version mensuelle comme un magazine adapté à notre époque et pas comme une survivance de 2003.


Est-ce qu'on peut imaginer un mensuel qui reprendrait la structure d'Humanoïde ? Un mensuel qui aborderait plusieurs sujets de fond - comme par exemple votre dossier sur le Crunch - et qui laisserait une grande partie des tests à la version Web, mise à jour beaucoup plus fréquemment ?

C'était tellement bien Humanoïde  ::cry::

----------


## lclol

> Oui, nous avons essayé: cela représentait au moment où nous avons jeté l'éponge (sur epresse et Newsreader combinés) moins de 300 ventes par numéro, pour environ 6 000 téléchargements illégaux de la version PDF piratée (rapport de 1 à 20). Cela avec un prix réduit, et une commission d'au moins 50% sur ce prix réduit.
> Voilà, voilà.
> 
> Donc avec l'arrêt de ces versions le piratage n'a pas disparu, évidemment, mais:
> 1/ il n'intervient plus dès le jour de la sortie;
> 2/ il ne se fait plus majoritairement sur la base d'un joli PDF créé par nous, mais de scans plus ou moins crasseux;


J'entends bien  ::):  

Mais je ne peux m'empêcher de revenir brièvement sur la forme (si 6000 gus téléchargent toujours le PDF, même crado, alors vous n'y avez rien gagné et nous, même si on n'était que 300, on y a perdu), et surtout sur le fond : cherchez, s'il vous plaît, à tendre vers le meilleur compromis entre le lisible en mobilité (ce que n'est pas le site web) et le non piratable. Pour revenir au sujet, c'est sans doute une des conditions qui me feront renouveler et/ou participer au CF.

----------


## tompalmer

Et bien bon courage, j'ai aucun doute sur la réussite (peut être que KKBB aurait été plus judicieux vu le panier moyen là bas? ).

Vu la taille de la communauté et le contexte favorable -en ce moment y'a des médias qui se crowdfinancent tous le temps - *ça va aller*  :;): 

PS : qu'est ce qu'on appelle un abo de soutien ? Je vois que des gens qui attendaient n'attendent plus ? ça veut dire que c'est symbolique et qu'on est pas abonné ?

----------


## cooly08

> Ils sont déjà chez le "concurrent" (il pèse environ 25% des journaux) sauf que :
> - les circuits de distributions sont partagés
> - le plan de redressement de Presstalis implique de taxer aussi les journaux casés chez le "concurrent", tout le monde à la même enseigne
> 
> Tout est dans le précédent article CPC relatif à Presstalis.
> Si vous voulez soutenir le mag, commencez par le lire.
> Et cessez ce putain de réflexe facebookien qui consiste à lire un en-titre et à poster à chaud dans la foulée.


Pète un coup ça ira mieux. #facebook
Et si tu lisais le topic tu saurais que tu es déjà au moins la 3ème personne à répondre à cette question.  :tired: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Non, l'idée c'est bien de rassembler toutes les bonnes volontés au même endroit, sur un site web qui a une audience et une réputation qui va au-delà de la nôtre, pour créer une force d'attraction autour de la campagne. C'est la force du crowd-funding.


Ah oui c'est pas faux.  ::):

----------


## Oldnoobie

> PS : qu'est ce qu'on appelle un abo de soutien ? Je vois que des gens qui attendaient n'attendent plus ? ça veut dire que c'est symbolique et qu'on est pas abonné ?


J'imagine que c'est un abo par lequel, si le mag coule et qu'il n'y a plus de numéros avant terme, tu ne vas pas t'inscrire au rang des créanciers pour autant.

----------


## cooly08

> Oui, nous avons essayé: cela représentait au moment où nous avons jeté l'éponge (sur epresse et Newsreader combinés) moins de 300 ventes par numéro, pour environ 6 000 téléchargements illégaux de la version PDF piratée (rapport de 1 à 20). Cela avec un prix réduit, et une commission d'au moins 50% sur ce prix réduit.
> Voilà, voilà.
> 
> Donc avec l'arrêt de ces versions le piratage n'a pas disparu, évidemment, mais:
> 1/ il n'intervient plus dès le jour de la sortie;
> 2/ il ne se fait plus majoritairement sur la base d'un joli PDF créé par nous, mais de scans plus ou moins crasseux;


6000 ? C'est encourageant quelque part. Y a du monde à conquérir. #optimiste

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Est-ce qu'on peut imaginer un mensuel qui reprendrait la structure d'Humanoïde ? Un mensuel qui aborderait plusieurs sujets de fond - comme par exemple votre dossier sur le Crunch - et qui laisserait une grande partie des tests à la version Web, mise à jour beaucoup plus fréquemment ?
> 
> C'était tellement bien Humanoïde


Purée, ouais Humanoïde.  ::love::

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Pète un coup ça ira mieux. #facebook


J'peux pas m'sieur, la pédance outragée c'est ma ligne rédactionnelle. #SummonJPCoffe

----------


## Vaykadji

Est-ce qu'on peut imaginer un modèle où on vous donne de l'argent qui ne sera pas ponctionné par Presstalis? Parce que d'un point de vue philosophique, autant j'ai envie de vous donner de l'argent pour sortir de cette crise, autant je n'ai pas envie de le faire si ça "valide" les décisions débiles de cette entreprise de distribution.

Aussi, idée au pif: dans la modification du web, est-ce que vous seriez partants pour un espace collaboratif? Vous n'avez pas le temps de tester tous les jeux, mais si on prend les lecteurs, oui. Je pourrais très bien m'imaginer écrire une critique de temps en temps pour un jeu qui n'a pas été traité par vos soins, même gratuitement, si ça contribue à augmenter la "base de donnée CPC" pour les reviews de jeux.

----------


## Cedski

> Et bien bon courage, j'ai aucun doute sur la réussite (peut être que KKBB aurait été plus judicieux vu le panier moyen là bas? ).
> 
> Vu la taille de la communauté et le contexte favorable -en ce moment y'a des médias qui se crowdfinancent tous le temps - *ça va aller* 
> 
> PS : qu'est ce qu'on appelle un abo de soutien ? Je vois que des gens qui attendaient n'attendent plus ? ça veut dire que c'est symbolique et qu'on est pas abonné ?


Ca veut dire que tu va payer 90 balles pour 1 mois.

Ou 40 balles pour 15 jours

Ou...

Ou...

Mois/jours qui se rajoutera(ont) à la fin de ton abonnement si tu es déjà abonné....

PS: chiffres donnés à titre totalement indicatif....

----------


## lclol

> J'imagine que c'est un abo par lequel, si le mag coule et qu'il n'y a plus de numéros avant terme, tu ne vas pas t'inscrire au rang des créanciers pour autant.


Je penche plutôt pour un truc qui va te donner quelques numéros d'abonnement pour un montant de quelques dizaines d'euros. 

De toute façon, "de soutien ou pas", si canard coule les abonnés seront toujours les derniers créanciers servis donc à la fin il restera peanuts pour eux. Personne ici n'a été abonné à TILT, ou plus récemment à PC Jeux ?

----------


## Landy0451

Personnellement je me suis réabonné pour deux ans le mois dernier donc j'espère que cela vous aide aussi à continuer. Je ne suis pas contre le mensuel car avec l'accès à la version en ligne on pourra quand même avoir des tests au moins aussi frais que dans une formule tous les 15 jours. Suffit de vous suivre sur Twitter voir quand les articles sont dispos.
J'attends de voir le Ulule bientôt mais des compensations en numéros je m'en fout je préfère des goodies :D
Il vous faut 100 000 euros ? Ça fait combien par abonné en moyenne ? Je paierai ce qu'il faut.

----------


## Borh

> La campagne de financement que nous préparons sur Ulule ira au-delà de la simple survie et du passage nécessaire en mensuel, nous travaillons à vous en donner les détails bientôt. Quant à la justice... Canard PC est déjà passé chez les MLP (le concurrent de Presstalis) et nous y passerons aussi Canard PC Hardware dès que possible (bien qu'ils cherchent à nous en empêcher, ou au moins à nous retarder, par tous les moyens). A notre niveau, c'est tout ce que nous pouvons faire facilement. Sans excluer des recours plus judiciaires si nous survivons et que cela semble possible.


Mais les syndicalistes (qui ont pas mal de pouvoirs dans ce secteur) préconisent une fusion Presstalis-MLP...
http://www.liberation.fr/france/2018...plumes_1632730

Tant que vous souhaiterez garder ce modèle du périodique distribué en kiosque, vous n'y échapperez pas. Et tous les journaux qui vont disparaitre dans les prochains mois du fait du racket de Presstalis, ça ne fera qu'augmenter le coût pour ceux qui restent.

----------


## Oldnoobie

> De toute façon, "de soutien ou pas", si canard coule les abonnés seront toujours les derniers créanciers servis donc à la fin il restera peanuts pour eux. Personne ici n'a été abonné à TILT, ou plus récemment à PC Jeux ?


Je raisonnais sur le principe, pas sur la comptabilité. Et en poussant sur le principe, proposer un "abonnement de soutien" permet d'être clean avec les backers. Pousser à l'abonnement classique pourrait être mal perçu ou mal compris.

----------


## Hipparchia

> Je suis à la croisée des chemins


J'aurais presque pu écrire la même chose, en te lisant je me rends compte qu'effectivement je lis tout le papier, mais pas tout le numéro sur le web.




> C'était tellement bien Humanoïde


C'était bien, oui.




> 6000 ? C'est encourageant quelque part. Y a du monde à conquérir. #optimiste


Le piratage est indéniable, mais il faut aussi compter le 'piratage' de gens qui avaient acheté le magazine papier, et qui s'en servaient pour retrouver une info. Le site web n'existait pas encore. Proportion ? Aucune idée  ::blink::

----------


## tompalmer

Donc en fait si je comprends bien personne ne sait ce qu'est un abonnement de soutien  ::huh:: 
Un membre de la rédac' peut éclairer ?

----------


## Valenco

Je n'ai pas lu tous les posts parce que je suis une feignasse fatiguée, mais...

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Ca m'enchante pas le mensuel mais bon, j'aime vraiment lire CPC.
Mais mon abo se terminera avec le 378, donc je dois me réabonner dès maintenant pour ne pas manquer de numéro, sinon je risque d'être trop juste pour l'envoi.

Comme d'autres canards l'ont demandé, quelle est le meilleur moyen de vous aider en ce moment ?
J'attends encore un peu pour prendre le mensuel si ça arrive vite, ce dont je doute (je peux me tromper mais j'imagine qu'un changement de formule et de parution doit demander un ou plusieurs mois) ou je prends juste un "6 mois" en attendant que ça se concrétise (même si je donnerai sur Ulule) ?

J'ai deux questions pour Ivan.
Qu'est ce qui vous laisse penser qu'en mensuel vous arriverez à mieux vous en sortir ? La marge pourra enfin dépasser les 2,25% ponctionnés ? Mais si dans 6 mois Presstalis fait un nouveau braquage (ah non, un braquage c'est quand on prend le risque d'être jugé), est ce que la nouvelle version vous donnera tant d'assurance ? En fait si je comprends l'effet et le souffle que vous donnera le mensuel, comme d'autres questions au dessus, j'ai du mal à me dire que ça va vous renforcer tant que ça au point de vous mettre hors de danger, de vous tranquilliser.

Seconde question, je ne retrouve pas où mais il me semble avoir lu que tu parlais d'étudier une action en justice, si c'est faisable etc...
Si c'est le cas, est ce que ce sera CPC seul, ou bien ne serait il pas possible de faire une action class (désolé Maria, il doit y avoir l'équivalent français) avec les dizaines d'autres éditeurs impactés ?




> Même si j'aimerai bien un portail mis à jour en continue à la gamekult avec les news et screenshots quotidiens par CPC (ça serait tellement bon, toutes ces blagues quotidiennes et des dessins de couly partout , 'fin bref, laissez-moi rêver), c'est un tout autre travail que ce qu'ils font là (mon avis d'expert n'engage que moi) et ça demanderait sans doute une charge énorme de travail supplémentaire.


Ils avaient tenté de faire des news régulières dans la partie actualité, mais ça nécessitait trop de travail par rapport à l'effectif. 




> Oui, enfin c’est le CSMP (*C*onseil *S*upérieur des *M*essageries de *P*resse) qui l’a décidé mais ce sont les mêmes têtes que chez Presstalis. Et non, CPC n’a rien à dire a priori.


Et c'est légal, pas de conflit d'intérêts rien...  ::|:

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Est-ce qu'on peut imaginer un modèle où on vous donne de l'argent qui ne sera pas ponctionné par Presstalis? Parce que d'un point de vue philosophique, autant j'ai envie de vous donner de l'argent pour sortir de cette crise, autant je n'ai pas envie de le faire si ça "valide" les décisions débiles de cette entreprise de distribution.


Presstalis ne touche rien sur nos abonnements.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Donc en fait si je comprends bien personne ne sait ce qu'est un abonnement de soutien 
> Un membre de la rédac' peut éclairer ?


Comme écrit dans l'article "un abonnement numérique de soutien, dont la durée est purement symbolique et dont le montant servira à nous sortir de ce traquenard": un abonnement dont le prix est volontairement sans rapport avec la durée. Par exemple un mois pour le prix habituel d'un an.

----------


## Graouu

Comme beaucoup j'ai un peu peur que vous ne colliez plus à l'actu en passant mensuel. Comme d'autres, au final je lis peu le site malgré mon abo kickstarter. Mais on est pas là pour faire le procès du site. 

Je vous suis depuis le début, donc je serai là.

Bon faut pas se la raconter, la presse, pas toute, mais le plus grand nombres, va crever malgré les rustines que peuvent trouver les sites. 

Va falloir penser sérieusement à un autre business et une autre méthode de distribution. CPC sur steam avec un drm ? Après tout je suis sur que Gabe serait d'accord et ce serait une première mondiale.

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Ca m'enchante pas le mensuel mais bon, j'aime vraiment lire CPC.
> Mais mon abo se terminera avec le 378, donc je dois me réabonner dès maintenant pour ne pas manquer de numéro, sinon je risque d'être trop juste pour l'envoi.
> Comme d'autres canards l'ont demandé, quelle est le meilleur moyen de vous aider en ce moment ?


Vous réabonner c'est chouette. Si vous pouvez participer au Ulule ensuite tant mieux, sinon c'est pas grave.




> Qu'est ce qui vous laisse penser qu'en mensuel vous arriverez à mieux vous en sortir ? La marge pourra enfin dépasser les 2,25% ponctionnés ? Mais si dans 6 mois Presstalis fait un nouveau braquage (ah non, un braquage c'est quand on prend le risque d'être jugé), est ce que la nouvelle version vous donnera tant d'assurance ?


Je l'explique dans l'article: la formule actuelle nous rend très vulnérable aux coûts de distribution et un mensuel le sera moins. mais la campagne Ulule va vous proposer un projet qui va un peu au-delà et plus d'explications, vous allez voir.




> Seconde question, je ne retrouve pas où mais il me semble avoir lu que tu parlais d'étudier une action en justice, si c'est faisable etc...
> Si c'est le cas, est ce que ce sera CPC seul, ou bien ne serait il pas possible de faire une action class (désolé Maria, il doit y avoir l'équivalent français) avec les dizaines d'autres éditeurs impactés ?


Nous sommes en contact avec d'autres éditeurs, mais les points de vue et méthodologies ne sont pas toujours convergentes. On verra, c'est impossible à dire pour le moment.

----------


## titi3

En tout cas, courage à vous, on oublie souvent que derrière un mag/écran il y a des humains et je suppose que ce genre de nouvelle doit/a du taper sévère sur le moral de la Rédac et du petit monde qui tourne autour de CPC  ::|:

----------


## LaVaBo

> Aussi, idée au pif: dans la modification du web, est-ce que vous seriez partants pour un espace collaboratif? Vous n'avez pas le temps de tester tous les jeux, mais si on prend les lecteurs, oui. Je pourrais très bien m'imaginer écrire une critique de temps en temps pour un jeu qui n'a pas été traité par vos soins, même gratuitement, si ça contribue à augmenter la "base de donnée CPC" pour les reviews de jeux.


Sauf que le but est de survivre financièrement pour CPC. Et sans présager de ce que toi ou d'autres peuvent écrire, je n'ai pas envie de payer pour lire des "tests" réalisés par les lecteurs. Ils n'auront jamais la légitimité que j'accorde aux journalistes de CPC, ou du moins pas plus que des commentaires metacritic, ou "l'avis de la communauté" sur des sites web de jeux vidéo. C'est à dire pas de quoi payer un abonnement.
Je parle même pas de le faire bénévolement pour toi, quelque part ça rend plus difficile de justifier le salaire de la rédac, si au final les articles sont présentés sur un pied d'égalité.

----------


## Nilsou

Petite question pour l'équipe CPC que j'ai après avoir lu les deux derniers articles d'Ivan : N’êtes vous pas trop prudent/gentil dans l'exposé de la situation ? Presque politiquement correct en fait.  ::P: 
Bien entendu vous n’hésitez pas à employer des mots forts (raquette etc...) mais à contrario vous ne nommez jamais les responsables de la situation et vous en restez souvent, j'ai trouvé, à un exposé relativement descriptif de surface qui s'attarde pas mal sur les raisons purement économique du problème (baisse des ventes, migration vers le web etc...) c'est aspect existent, bien entendu, mais ne sont pas seul en cause, je trouve qu'en rester à ce niveau occulte un peu les aspects politiques du problème, pourtant nombreux. 
Exemple en vrac de point que j'ai trouvé trop "plat" : 

- Vous vous contentez du terme "Presstalis", ce qui jette un voile flou pour les personnes non renseignés (qui est-ce, qui l'administre ? Quel est son histoire ? pourquoi la faillite ? etc... ) alors que vous pourriez nommer plus précisément les administrateurs qui sont responsables de cette situation (Marc Feuillée-Le Figaro Louis Dreyfus, Le Monde, Nicolas Brimo, Le Canard Enchainé..) et les différents officiels/gouvernements impliqués dans les décisions historiques qui ont aboutit à cette situation.

- Pas la moindre allusion au fait que cette situation est très positive pour les grands patrons de presses, leurs pertes seront relativement faibles (au regard du fait que ces journaux ne leur rapportent de toutes façon pas grand chose et ne sont pas là pour ça et que la somme prélevé déja faible vis à vis de leur fortune sera de toute manière plus faible en proportion que pour vous (voir paragraphe suivant)),  tandis que l'aboutissement de cette situation de faillite permet d'avoir un prétexte pour lancer la privatisation du secteur (qui tombera inévitablement dans leur main) et donc de contrôler l'ensemble de la presse et des conditions de distribution. Comme ces personnes, intéressées donc, sont les administrateurs du groupe ... le conflit d’intérêt est manifeste ... et la situation présente, fort cohérente. Je trouve. 

- Ajoutons à cela que paradoxalement le mode de calcul des mesures exceptionnel pour payer Presstalis va toucher bien plus sévèrement les titres "réels" basés sur un public que les titres qui ne sont là qu'a but de diffusion d'idée et qui étaient déjà déficitaire (voir ce très bon article, appel de plusieurs indés sur "le1" : https://le1hebdo.fr/journal/actualit...stalis-53.html paragraphe 3.2)



> 3.2 Sur le mode de calcul de la contribution
> 
> Le choix d’une commission assise uniquement sur le CA, et non sur des unités d’oeuvre, revient à pénaliser en priorité les éditeurs de titres les plus vendeurs et/ou à prix de vente élevé. Ceux-ci sont les plus dynamiques et rentables pour l’ensemble de la filière, et notamment pour le niveau 3, l’autre maillon faible de la filière, pour lequel rien n’est prévu dans le plan actuel. D’autant que, avec ces 2,25 % qui s’ajoutent aux 1,9 % de la péréquation, ce sont 4,15 % des ventes montant fort calculées purement ad valorem qui viendraient s'ajouter progressivement au barème. A contrario, un titre à faible prix de vente et fort taux d’invendus, parce que mal réglé ou parce que sa présence en kiosque répond à des objectifs indirects (valorisation de la publicité, ego d’un actionnaire…), sera à peine affecté par ces mesures exceptionnelles. Du point de vue du niveau 3, un tel titre génère des coûts (stockage, manutention, espace de linéaire) disproportionnés par rapport à sa valeur ajoutée.
> 
> Le bon indicateur n’est donc pas le CA, mais la charge globale sur le réseau (diffusion + invendus).
> 
> À défaut de pouvoir contribuer financièrement au soutien du niveau 3, nous demandons que la contribution exceptionnelle participe au moins à une rationalisation du fourni en kiosque, ce qui serait le cas si elle était assise sur un mixte entre les volumes diffusés en unités d'oeuvre et les invendus plutôt qu’ad valorem.


En résumé : les titres qui appartiennent à ces grands patrons de presse, et diffusé contre toute logique financière à fin de communication, propagation d'opinions, publicité etc... seront les moins touchés. La encore, comme il y a forte corrélation entre ces titres et les administrateurs de Presstalis, le conflit d’intérêt est manifeste... 

- Enfin l'aspect politique général est totalement ignoré je trouve. Malgré les risques énorme qu'il implique pour vous ... car finalement, nous somme devant un exercice assez classique de mise en faillite d'un service public (oui les messagerie ne sont pas stricto sensu publique, mais la loi bichet les oblige a être géré, dans l'esprit, par leurs utilisateurs). L'emmener à l'inefficacité pour mieux le zigouiller porté par un apparent bon sens... La fin de la loi Bichet de 1947, qui oblige une distribution des titres est la fin d'un parapluie pour les journaux indépendant et les petits journaux, ainsi que pour les journaux très en désaccord avec l'opinion des patrons de presses.  La fin de cette loi - qui aurait, par contre, certes mérité un coups de balais et une rénovation - pourra donc être une catastrophe pour les petits journaux et la pluralité de la presse. Les directeurs de la distribution privé (probablement les mêmes patrons de presse), libéré du contrôle des "distribués" et des obligation de la loi bichet auront tout loisir d'autoriser ou non certains titres à être distribué. Il leur sera aisé d'inventer des critères en ce sens. Il ne faut pas forcer bien loin la réflexion pour se rendre compte que le danger pour CPC c'est juste de ne plus être distribué ... du tout. Il faut se souvenir des raisons ayant entraîné la création de la loi Bichet au sortir de la guerre ... (mettre fin au dérive d'un monopole privé de distribution :
petite citation de rappelle de la situation de l'avant-guerre lié au monopole d'un distributeur privé qui emmena à la création de la loi Bichet ->


Spoiler Alert! 






> Il est bien vrai que les messageries disposaient d'un monopole de fait pour la distribution des journaux, monopole qui avait pu triompher de toutes les oppositions. La maison Hachette en tirait d'importants bénéfices, une sorte de pouvoir régalien de censure ou de veto. Certes, on ne saurait dire que ce pouvoir ait été d'application courante, mais n'était-ce déjà pas beaucoup trop qu'il existât et que nul journal ne pût être mis en vente dans les kiosques, nul ouvrage ou brochure dans les gares, contre le gré des messageries distributrices.
> 
> Hubert Beuve-Meury, Esprit, 1947


Voir un bon résumé historique sur la loi Bichet ici : http://loi-bichet.blogspot.fr/


)

Pour un magasine qui a été conçu pour échapper au griffe de la normalisation et du rachat massif de titre du JV par Future et donc qui est censé être très sensible à ce type de phénomènes, je suis assez surpris de ne pas avoir lu dans vos articles d'allusion au fait que toute la distribution pourrait éventuellement tomber au main d'un "Future et consort", avec le même genre de conséquence sur votre indépendance et votre existence... car si la situation actuelle a encore une porte de sortie (financière par nos contribution) la situation future pourrait bien n'en avoir aucune ... 
edit : Votre nouvelle messagerie, les MLP, ne s'y trompe d'ailleurs pas, voici sa lettre ouverte : 
http://www.mlp.fr/fileadmin/user_upl...2018_02_12.pdf

- J'ai assez peu vu dans ces articles, également, la raison qui empêche les journaux de fuir vers les MLP  ::unsure::  , elle semble sous-entendue dans bien des publications sur le sujet, mais je ne l'ai encore jamais lu clairement. 


Voila voila. J'ai par contre évidemment pu rater certains des articles CPC ou les points ci-dessus aurait pu y être évoqué.

Enfin bon, peu importe après, je pinaille, bon courage à vous et vous aurez évidemment tout mon soutient !

----------


## Arseur

Tant qu'à passer mensuel, essayez de récupérer la marque Joystick et on va faire comme si les 15 dernières années n'étaient jamais arrivées  :Emo:

----------


## Titimario

Après réflexion, le passage au mensuel ne me paraît pas si génant, malgré un à priori négatif ("WTF? Ils passent au mensuel???"). Surtout si ça peut me permettre d'archiver 12 élégants numéros dans ma bibliothèque, chaque année pendant encore de nombreuses années. Juste à côté de mes 5 numéros d'Humanoïde...(deuil toujours pas fait, c'était tellement bien!)

Ya vraiment un côté "*Touche pas à MON canard!*" car nombre d'entre nous vous suivent depuis fort longtemps (1996 personnellement).

J'espère aussi que CPC Hardware persistera car ça me ferait tout aussi mal.

Quoiqu'il en soit, je vous souhaite bien du courage, et vous pouvez compter sur mon soutien aussi bien moral que financier. Parce que merde, on y tient à not' Canard!

----------


## Wulfstan

> En résumé : les titres qui appartiennent à ces grands patrons de presse, et diffusé contre toute logique financière à fin de communication, propagation d'opinions, publicité etc... seront les moins touchés. La encore, comme il y a forte corrélation entre ces titres et les administrateurs de Presstalis, le conflit d’intérêt est manifeste...


Oui, et puis je pense que diminuer le nombre de journaux présents en kiosque est bénéfique pour les détenteurs de gros tirages. Certains des lecteurs qui aiment lire sur papier se tourneront vers d'autres titres si leurs magazines disparaissent, et dans l'absolu, qui dit moins de concurrents dit plus d'exposition.

Même si ce n'est certainement pas le but premier, je suis sûr que cet aspect doit plaire aux administrateurs dont tu fais mention.

----------


## tompalmer

Merci pour la réponse d'Ivan, du coup j'ai peur qu'au delà de certains lecteurs actuels, les abos de soutiens n’intéressent pas les backers potentiels qui en voudront plus pour leur argent. 

1) Du coup autre question, si ça foire, ce qu'on ne souhaite pas (donc faites nous peur !), y'a plus de magazine papier ou plus de CPC tout court ?  :Emo: 

2) Et puis vous n'avez pas peur d'un effet Charlie Hebdo ? à savoir qu'un an après vous retombez à un nombre d’abonné "normal" et que ça ne vous suffise plus.

----------


## Raoulospoko

Désolé c'est très intéressant mais je n'ai pas pris le temps de lire.

Du coup pourquoi ne pas quitter prestalis ?

----------


## Sylla

> Désolé c'est très intéressant mais je n'ai pas pris le temps de lire.


Tu devrais....ça fait déjà quelques pages qu'Ivan répond en boucle aux mêmes questions dont les réponses se trouvent dans les différents topics et articles.

Ils ont déjà quitté Presstalis pour CPC et vont le faire pour CPC HW.

----------


## Nilsou

> Désolé c'est très intéressant mais je n'ai pas pris le temps de lire.
> 
> Du coup pourquoi ne pas quitter prestalis ?


D'après ce qu'Ivan a répondu là : 



> Merci pour ce message qui résume les inquiétudes de beaucoup j'ai l'impression.
> 
> Oui la motivation première, l'urgence, c'est d'encaisser les coups que nous mets Presstalis dans la figure depuis trois mois. Est-ce que c'est "conforter Presstalis" ? Je ne crois pas, c'est juste du réalisme: impossible de se dépatouiller de ça et de se défendre éventuellement si nous ne survivons pas à ce tir de barrage inattendu. 
> 
> 
> 
> Même si c'est de bonne guerre de rappeler les motivations de la naissance de Canard PC, les conditions ont beaucoup changé en... 15 ans ! Principalement, le web a grosso modo gagné la partie sur le jeu vidéo, reléguant la presse papier à un rôle de niche (rappelez-vous qu'en 2003, au moment du lancement de Canard PC, ni twitter ni Facebook n'existaient...).
> Aujourd'hui , grâce à vous tous, Canard PC est muni d'un site internet payant qui va pouvoir agir en complément du magazine mensuel papier. C'est une adaptation à effectuer par rapport à notre projet initial pour le site, et nous devons imaginer la version mensuelle comme un magazine adapté à notre époque et pas comme une survivance de 2003.
> 
> ...


Ils sont déjà passé au MLP sauf pour CPC Hardware. Mais comme il semble, si j'ai bien compris, que le prélèvement aura lieu sur tout le monde, Presstalis ou non, ça ne change pas la mauvaise situation.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Tu devrais....ça fait déjà quelques pages qu'Ivan répond en boucle aux mêmes questions dont les réponses se trouvent dans les différents topics et articles.
> 
> Ils ont déjà quitté Presstalis pour CPC et vont le faire pour CPC HW.


Zut, grilled. 

Par contre j'imagine que les MLP vont juste pas avoir l'infrastructure au bout d'un certains nombre de journaux qui auront fait le changement ...

*edit : les messageries MLP ont émis une lettre ouverte que j'ai trouvé splendide et dont je recommande chaudement la lecture : 
http://www.mlp.fr/fileadmin/user_upl...2018_02_12.pdf*

----------


## Beignet

Mouais ! 

Je dois avouer que cette nouvelle situation malheureuse, comme nous tous ici, m’emmerde un peu. Bien que je ne souhaite absolument pas voir disparaître Canard PC je suis déjà moyennement enchanté à l'idée de voir le magazine passer en mensuel. Et surtout ça me fait grave chier de savoir que l'argent qui sera donné par les lecteurs servira juste à renflouer la trésorerie du magazine, qui semble sur le coup bien se porter mais pas suffisamment pour encaisser le prélèvement de 100 000€ de Presstalis dans le cadre de son redressement ; sans compter que cela va très certainement s'accompagner de frais ré-évalués pour "l’occasion" des prestations de cette même boîte (car même si Canard PC est passé chez MLP pour sa distribution, ce n’est pas le cas de Canard PC Hardware. Et MLP et encore très dépendant du réseau de Presstalis, ce qui va donc impacté ses prochains devis) et dont on a aucune garantie qu'elle fera pas à nouveau de la merde et qu'on se retrouvera pas devant une situation similaire dans les prochaines années (alors qu'il va falloir 4 ans à Canard PC pour déjà venir à bout de ce premier prélèvement) ; ET, dans le même temps, le remaniement du magazine en mensuel qui semble nécessaire pour sa survie immédiate.

Du coup ça veut dire soutenir Canard PC pour les aider à encaisser les prélèvements dû à l’ingérence de Presstalis et donc quelque part cautionner ce plan de redressement qui fait payer sur le dos d'acteurs innocents l'incapacité de Presstalis à gérer correctement sa propre boîte et qui risque en plus d'être accompagné d'une augmentation des frais de leur prestation, alourdissant encore de ce fait le devis déjà conséquent de la presse papier, et en même temps permettre la transition du magazine à un rythme mensuel qui... Ben... Me séduit pas des masses.

Alors je sais bien que vous cherchez à être optimiste et à présenter la situation autrement, sur fond de "plus épais", "plus ambitieux", "mieux qu’avant" mais je dois vous avouer que j’ai du mal à la voir du manière autre que celle décrite plus haut. Loin de moi l’idée de décourager les troupes ou de couper l’élan de générosité des lecteurs, il est pour moi hors de question de voir disparaître Canard PC et son magazine. J’espère juste qu’une bonne décision sera prise vis-à-vis de Presstalis sans d’aussi lourds impacts pour la presse indépendant comme vous en ce début Mars et dans le cas contraire je mettrai bien évidemment la main à la patte pour vous aider braver ce nouveau raz-de-marée-; c’est juste que je me faisait pas mal de réflexions sur cette nouvelle situation et sur votre manière d’y répondre. Cet avis n’est que le mien, et j’en suis désolé, mais je n’arrive pas à être réceptif dans votre manière de présenter les choses et peut-être ne suis-je pas le seul dans ce cas-là et il sera peut-être bon de les débarrasser de ces inquiétudes (et moi avec) et de les convaincre de vous filer un petit coup de pouce.

En attendant prospérité au magazine, longue vie à nos trônes et vive Canard PC !

----------


## Morbo

Bon courage à vous et à toute la rédaction durant cette période qui je n'en doute pas doit être éprouvante et stréssante pour vous.

Vous aurez mon soutiens lorsque votre campage aura débutée.

En ce qui me concerne le passage en mensuel ne me trouble pas plus que ça, l'important c'est que le magazine survive, et le décalage ne me gène pas, ce n'est pas la fraîcheur de l'info que  je viens chercher mais votre ton et votre analyse. Et puis pour ce qui est de la fraîcheur de l'info à notre époque ou on a tout immédiatemment ce n'est de toute façon plus possible pour un magazine papier de suivre.

----------


## Raoulospoko

> Tu devrais....ça fait déjà quelques pages qu'Ivan répond en boucle aux mêmes questions dont les réponses se trouvent dans les différents topics et articles.
> 
> Ils ont déjà quitté Presstalis pour CPC et vont le faire pour CPC HW.


Bon je vais prendre le temps alors !!!

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Tu devrais....ça fait déjà quelques pages qu'Ivan répond en boucle aux mêmes questions dont les réponses se trouvent dans les différents topics et articles.
> 
> Ils ont déjà quitté Presstalis pour CPC et vont le faire pour CPC HW.


Bon je vais prendre le temps alors !!!

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Petite question pour l'équipe CPC que j'ai après avoir lu les deux derniers articles d'Ivan : N’êtes vous pas trop prudent/gentil dans l'exposé de la situation ? Presque politiquement correct en fait.


Je suppose qu'en cas de recours futur en justice, chaque mot qui aura été prononcé par un membre e la rédac, a fortiori dans un article, sera soupesé. Un peu comme à l'époque du procès Heden.

----------


## tompalmer

Je trouve bizarre l'argument du "sauver CPC revient à conforter Prestalys". 

Faut d'abord sauver ce qu'on peut, si Prestalys coule, qu'on les aime ou pas, tout le système se casse la gueule. Des familles brisées, des opinions qui s'éteignent.
C'est aux journaux de s'occuper du cas Prestalys, et je pense qu'ils sont en train de réflechir fortement à diversifier les sources de revenus, passer chez la concurrence, ou attendre un nouveau distributeur.

----------


## Dark Fread

Mon abo vient justement de se terminer. Je crois qu'une promo m'avait été proposée pour le renouvellement (à l'ancien prix ou un truc du genre) et j'ai passé mon tour. 
Le passage en mensuel ne m'attriste aucunement (au contraire, en fait). Je ne comptais pas me réabonner à plus ou moins court terme pour diverses raisons mais je vais zieuter ce que vous proposez sur Ulule et reconsidérer mon choix. 
Comme beaucoup ici, je ne vous lis pas pour le rythme de parution mais pour le ton. J'avais backé sur Kickstarter alors que je ai très peu utilisé les à-côtés online, c'était plus pour le soutien. 
Si vous êtes dans le caca, moi ça va, alors comptez encore sur mon soutien  ::):  Bisous et nougatine, j'vous aime putain.

PS : puisque l'idée, si j'ai bien tout compris, et de vendre plus de numéros au prix d'un rythme de parution moins élevé, est-ce que la résurrection d'Humanoïde a été envisagée ? Ou une intégration des sujets qui y était développés au sein de la nouvelle formule, peut-être ?

----------


## Nicolus

Wow 176 pages en 17h! 

Je ne pense pas avoir vu un topic grossir si vite!

Pour le reste, je suis avec vous, continuez à me faire rire grands fous!

----------


## Jeckhyl

C'est juste que tu as apparemment réglé l'option "afficher un post par page".

----------


## Zodex

:^_^: 

Avec le changement de rythme de parution, aurons-nous le plaisir de voir sortir plus de Hors-Séries ? Genre des H-S sur un studio en particulier (l'évolution de Bethesda depuis les '90), ou sur une série de jeu qui vous a marqué, ou sur la musique dans le jeu vidéo, ou autre ? Ça me plairait pas mal, pour l’instant les thèmes des H-S de CPC ne m'ont jamais vraiment passionné.
Sinon j'attends avec impatience votre machin ululu là, ou hurluberlu.

----------


## olivarius

> Aussi, j'ai franchement du mal à filer 8-10% de mon don à un intermédiaire (ulule) à cause des conneries du livreur à mon journal favoris.
> Pas moyen d'utiliser votre site avec une page claire ?


+1

----------


## Vilmir

J'ai le coeur inquiet depuis ce matin.
Que Canard PC demande le soutient de ses lecteurs pour encaisser cette crise me convient. Je vais participer car je tiens trop à la culture de ce magazine.
Maintenant, c'est la pertinence du modèle économique actuel qui me stresse. Toutes ces histoires montrent que la situation actuelle est précaire, même sans crise Presstalis.

Si Canard PC ne de réinvente pas, en trouvant de nouveaux vecteurs de croissance, en attaquant de nouvelles cibles, en diversifiant son activité, l'avenir parait morose.

Allez je partage 1 idée de diversification: Maria qui fait des let's play des jeux du Cabinet des Curiosités. Ca pourrait attirer un public plus jeune sans dénaturer trop le travail de Maria.

----------


## Baalim

Lu sur mediapart aujourd'hui.
 Il y a bien entendu beaucoup de suppositions mais le texte est assez intéressant.

https://blogs.mediapart.fr/schwartze...age-presstalis

----------


## Brouznouf

> Maintenant, c'est la pertinence du modèle économique actuel qui me stresse. Toutes ces histoires montrent que la situation actuelle est précaire, même sans crise Presstalis.
> 
> Si Canard PC ne de réinvente pas, en trouvant de nouveaux vecteurs de croissance, en attaquant de nouvelles cibles, en diversifiant son activité, l'avenir parait morose.


Le problème c'est que ca reste très compliqué, sauf en rognant sur son indépendance. Personnellement je suis plus partisan pour une hausse du tarif d'abonnement qu'autre chose (c'est ce qui va plus ou moins être le cas sur Ulule, mais ca reste optionelle), le contenu à toujours été de qualité et pourrait largement mérité d'être payer plus cher. A titre d'exemple Mediapart c'est 11€ par mois quand CanardPC est à 3.25€ (39€ par ans), on pourrait a mon avis largement passé a 5€ par mois (60€ par ans), on peut pas non plus mettre au même tarif un journal spécialisé un journal généraliste. (PS: Je compare que le numérique, le papier est beaucoup plus complexe à calculer)

----------


## Vilmir

> Le problème c'est que ca reste très compliqué, sauf en rognant sur son indépendance. Personnellement je suis plus partisan pour une hausse du tarif d'abonnement qu'autre chose (c'est ce qui va plus ou moins être le cas sur Ulule, mais ca reste optionelle), le contenu à toujours été de qualité et pourrait largement mérité d'être payer plus cher. A titre d'exemple Mediapart c'est 11€ par mois quand CanardPC est à 3.25€ (39€ par ans), on pourrait a mon avis largement passé a 5€ par mois (60€ par ans), on peut pas non plus mettre au même tarif un journal spécialisé un journal généraliste. (PS: Je compare que le numérique, le papier est beaucoup plus complexe à calculer)


Je te rejoint, je suis aussi prêt à payer plus pour le contenu actuel. Mais je peux comprendre que cette décision donne des sueurs froides à Ivan et Ackboo.
Je reste par contre convaincu qu'il y a quelque chose à faire pour attirer une audience plus jeune et rentrer plus de brouzoufs. Parce-que nous, les vieux, c'est bon on est fidélisés.

----------


## LaVaBo

Prends aussi en compte que si les vieux sont fidélisés, c'est peut-être parce que le magazine ne tente pas de s'adresser spécifiquement aux jeunes. Ce qui donne souvent des situations ridicules.

----------


## Brouznouf

Le problème des jeunes c'est qu'ils ont pas (ou moins) de brouzoufs justement xD

----------


## pfufur

Très très chers membres de la rédaction de CPC. Cela fait 14 ans que je vous suis, plus si l'on compte Joystick (et ce depuis le premier numéro aussi, oui, je ne me fais plus tout jeune non plus.)

Il m'est intolérable d'avoir l'idée saugrenue de la disparition de la presse écrite en générale, et de votre bébé qui m'aide à passer de bons moments dans les transports parisiens (et même rire, avouons le sans ambages).

J'espère qu'il n'y aura nul besoin d'une campagne Ulule, mais si tel est le cas, vous pourrez compter sur mes maigres deniers pour aider à grossir le pactole nécessaire à la survie de Canard PC, et de votre rédaction dans son ensemble.

----------


## Vilmir

> Prends aussi en compte que si les vieux sont fidélisés, c'est peut-être parce que le magazine ne tente pas de s'adresser spécifiquement aux jeunes. Ce qui donne souvent des situations ridicules.


Tout peut être fait intelligemment. Je fais confiance aux rédacs chefs pour trouver des idées sans que le magazine ne perde son âme. Gamekult le fait plutôt bien.

----------


## pigeon_vole

En tant que lecteur de Canard PC depuis son tout premier numéro, abonné depuis quelques années malgré m'etre expatrié cela m'artiste de voir que la solution qui a été choisie pour survire est de passer à du mensuel. L'une des grandes particularités de Canard PC est sa parution fréquente qui permet de suivre l'actualité d'une façon bien plus réactive que les mensuels. Il y a de grande chance pour que la plupart du contenu de numéro est déjà été lu quelque part sur l'internet entre temps.

Canard PC en mensuel c'est la mort de la version papier Canard PC, je pense que l'équipe devrait soit laisser tomber la parution et se concentrer uniquement sur le site web, car cela semble un combat perdu d'avance surtout l'un des grand atout du journal est passé a la trappe, soit resté sur du bimensuel et trouver de quoi subvenir à ce type de parution. 

Je vous souhaite dans tous les cas bien du courage.

----------


## ced86

j'ai édité mon premier post en ajoutant une FAQ pour que ça soit plus claire.
j'ai pas mis toutes les questions posées, juste celles qui me semblait les plus pertinentes.

----------


## Frypolar

> j'ai édité mon premier post en ajoutant une FAQ pour que ça soit plus claire.
> j'ai pas mis toutes les questions posées, juste celles qui me semblait les plus pertinentes.


 :Prey:

----------


## Foxyrad

> Aussi, j'ai franchement du mal à filer 8-10% de mon don à un intermédiaire (ulule) à cause des conneries du livreur à mon journal favoris.
> Pas moyen d'utiliser votre site avec une page claire ?






> +1


Il a déjà été expliqué que l'intérêt du Ulule c'est de toucher plus large que les lecteurs de CPC. Utiliser ce genre de site est bien plus pratique car c'est leur travail la communication. Ulule quand un projet est lancé, va tout faire pour qu'il gagne en popularité c'est dans leur intérêt. 

Après de longues recherches (Portal 3 est sorti depuis?) Je t'ai retrouvé le message de Ivan : 


> Ulule nous permet de toucher plus largement le public, au-delà de ceux qui viennent déjà sur notre site ou notre boutique.

----------


## ced86

> 


Merci, t'a même l'honneur de répondre la première question de la FAQ  ::):

----------


## Thomasorus

Je suis dans un dilemme avec cette histoire et m'excuse d'avance de taper sur l'ambulance. J'aime vous savoir dans le paysage, je pense que votre rédaction est importante et que le milieu a besoin de votre présence. Je lurke toujours ici et là même en étant plus abonné et je profite des articles offerts par les abonnés sur le site, qui sont souvent les seuls qui me donnent envie de vous lire d'ailleurs car pour le reste (tests, actus, voire même dossiers) cela ne m'intéresse plus trop ou je suis abonné ailleurs. 

Mais je n'aime plus vous lire à cause de la forme et de vos supports.

Je n'ai pas aimé la nouvelle formule de canard pc, quand c'est passé de un _canard_ à un magazine. Je le trouve quelconque, sans identité graphique propre et la maquette bien que soignée ne me plaît plus depuis un bail (faudrait que je teste la dernière nouvelle version mais la couv dégueulasse m'a refroidi et j'ai pas cherché à en savoir plus). Autant dire que le passage en mensuel et donc à un mag encore plus épais et probablement encore plus édulcoré question visuel, quand je préfère la feuille de choux ou un truc clairement plus identitaire, ne me donne pas envie. Quand vous avez lancé le site je me suis dit enfin. Et vu le budget débloqué j'ai pensé que vous alliez pouvoir investir dans de la technologie pour l'avenir et pas que pour rattraper le retard que vous aviez. Peine perdue le site ressemble à un wordpress custom d'il y a dix ans et si c'est bien que vous ayez enfin mutualisé abonnements avec boutique + site + publication et consorts, on est loin d'une expérience digne de 2017/2018 pour l'important : la lecture. Et je ne parle même pas du forum qui est une horreur alors que des solutions qui combinent expérience utilisateur bien supérieure et coût correct existent. Le design du forum n'a pas bougé depuis bien 6 ou 7 ans non ?

A coté de ça je me suis retrouvé à racheter des magazines ou m'abonner à des sites/patreon juste parce que le papier, l'identité graphique, le ressenti en lecture en ligne ou les outils communautaires *me donnent l'impression que ceux qui les font ont quelque chose à faire du support de lecture*. Quelques exemples au pif : ATOM pour la BD a un papier de ouf, Carbone.ink sur le web une charte graphique et un rendu de malade (c'est un wordpress fait par une boite composée de DEUX PERSONNES), Carbone version papier (superbe en tout point), Gamekult avec sa nouvelle version (perfectible mais des idées comme youtube à la place de daily si tu es abonné = "ils pensent à mon confort") ou le forum de geekzone pourtant pas si éloigné niveau ambiance/sujets mais qui LUI A UNE VRAIE TECHNO FORUM et par un vBulletin de merde. 

Bref j'ai envie de vous aimer et comme je l'ai dit je ne veux pas vous voir disparaître. Je lâcherai probablement un petit billet sur le ullule quel que soit le projet et sans demander quoi que ce soit en retour, pour aider des journalistes de talent à garder leur taf.  Mais il serait vraiment temps tant que vous vous bougiez un peu concernant vos supports de diffusion parce que la concurrence est en train de vous foutre la honte et vous ne pourrez pas éternellement vous reposer sur votre histoire ou votre identité qui si elle reste toujours aussi pro, n'est plus si différente d'autres. 

Tant que vous serez aussi peu séduisants je continuerai à aller voir ailleurs en priant pour que d'autres moins regardant que moi continuent de vous soutenir. J'espère que vous continuerez de survivre malgré tout.

----------


## tompalmer

> En tant que lecteur de Canard PC depuis son tout premier numéro, abonné depuis quelques années malgré m'etre expatrié cela m'artiste de voir que la solution qui a été choisie pour survire est de passer à du mensuel. L'une des grandes particularités de Canard PC est sa parution fréquente qui permet de suivre l'actualité d'une façon bien plus réactive que les mensuels. Il y a de grande chance pour que la plupart du contenu de numéro est déjà été lu quelque part sur l'internet entre temps.
> 
> *Canard PC en mensuel c'est la mort de la version papier Canard PC, je pense que l'équipe devrait soit laisser tomber la parution et se concentrer uniquement sur le site web, car cela semble un combat perdu d'avance surtout l'un des grand atout du journal est passé a la trappe, soit resté sur du bimensuel et trouver de quoi subvenir à ce type de parution.* 
> 
> Je vous souhaite dans tous les cas bien du courage.


Un média web demande aussi beaucoup d'investissement, quand a côté tu as les gros sites avec des twitch et YT  qui tournent H24, des podcasts, des émissions filmées, des chroniques ... CPC n'est pas prêt. 
Par contre c'est probablement l'avenir, je pense qu'en presque 2020 on ne peut plus se contenter d'écrire des articles dans son coin malheureusement. C'est le content marketing qui règne.

----------


## Le Tyran

Perso du moment que vous continuez de sortir des papiers du calibre de crunch investigation, que le canard soit bimensuel ou mensuel ça m'en touche une sans bouger l'autre : si je vous lis c'est certainement pas pour m'informer sur de l'actu brute de décoffrage que j'ai déjà vue sur internet ou des tests qui ne m'intéressent pas.

Comme d'autres l'ont souligné par contre, le plan d'attaque me parait un poil léger pour le moment... et ce d'autant plus que rien ne dit que la situation avec Presstalis ne va pas empirer : curieux de voir cette campagne Ulule et les solutions envisagées pour le long terme donc.

----------


## Nicolus

> C'est juste que tu as apparemment réglé l'option "afficher un post par page".


Oulah oui!  ::P:

----------


## browarr

> Je te rejoint, je suis aussi prêt à payer plus pour le contenu actuel. Mais je peux comprendre que cette décision donne des sueurs froides à Ivan et Ackboo.
> Je reste par contre convaincu qu'il y a quelque chose à faire pour attirer une audience plus jeune et rentrer plus de brouzoufs. Parce-que nous, les vieux, c'est bon on est fidélisés.


Sachant que j'ai 22 ans et que je lis CPC depuis 10 ans, puis-je me considérer comme étant un vieux lecteur ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Foxmonsieur

J'ai déjà enterré assez de mags, de sites et je confrères à cause de ces conneries alors faites pas les cons et prenez mon pognon quand je le mettrai dans le chapeau de la reum à Pipo.

Je reconnais que je lis peu CPC alors que j'ai l'abo web (d'un autre côté en tant que "confrère" j'ai déjà mon content d'infos), mais s'il y a un truc que je ne rate jamais ce sont les éditos, les dossiers et ma réception de CPCH que je déguste religieusement en occupant mes toilettes dans un rituel immuable. 

Alors je sais que ça va être une bataille rangée pour récupérer les 25% piqués par les autres empaffés, mais au pire annulez le projet d'E.V.A que DocTB construit en secret dans le labo, accrochez des têtes dans la rédac avec les grappins de Pipo, vendez la bière CPC 50000€ du tonneau je m'en fous, mais prenez le blé et survivez à ce merdier.

----------


## Pandalex

Est-ce que ce n'est pas l'occasion idéale pour relancer Humanoïde en Full Numérique ?

----------


## Foxyrad

> Vendez la bière CPC 50000€ du tonneau je m'en fous, mais prenez le blé et survivez à ce merdier.


Il reste encore des bières depuis le temps ?  ::wub::

----------


## olivarius

> Est-ce que ce n'est pas l'occasion idéale pour relancer Humanoïde en Full Numérique ?


+1 pour Humanoide. Le mag était génial  :;):

----------


## Croaker

> Lu sur mediapart aujourd'hui.
>  Il y a bien entendu beaucoup de suppositions mais le texte est assez intéressant.
> 
> https://blogs.mediapart.fr/schwartze...age-presstalis


Cet auteur est plutôt bien renseigné d'habitude, du coup j'ai l'impression que la contribution qui se transforme en "avance" c'est plutôt un point positif ? (même s'il faut toujours sorti cet argent, et que les petits éditeurs ne sont pas des banques).

De tout <3 avec la rédac, même si je ne sais pas comment je vais faire quand CPC deviendra mensuel pour tout lire le jour de sortie comme je le fais actuellement. (Ca va entamer mon temps de sommeil de vieux).

----------


## Haraban

Humanoide c'était trop bien. C'était un magazine qui était lu par toute la famille et dont tout le monde parlait dans mon entourage. on débattait sur quasiment tout les dossiers et articles  ::P:  . Si vous en refaites, même à 15 bollocks le numéro, j'achète  ::):  .

----------


## Mithiriath

Donc en gros Presstalis est un canard boiteux qui met la Presstaterre à cause de leur direction en peau de lapin.  ::o: 




> +1 pour Humanoide. Le mag était génial


+ 2

----------


## Sylla

J'ai jamais lu humanoïde, mais tenter de relancer un truc qui n'a pas marché ne me paraît pas être ce qu'il y a de mieux pour aider CPC à survivre.

----------


## Mithiriath

Laisse nous rêver !  ::'(:

----------


## Don Moahskarton

> Non, la version mensuelle ne fera pas 2x 84 = 168 pages, et ne coûtera pas non plus 5,40€ x2 = 10,80€, ça n'aurait pas de sens.


Tu peux détailler ? J'ai aucune idée de si tu veux dire que le mensuel sera plus ou moins cher, que 10.80 avec plus ou moins de pages que 168.
D'ailleurs, question au collatéral: ca veut dire quoi "avoir du sens" dans ce contexte ?


Petite suggestion en passant: la version mensuelle serait cool si la rubrique "au coin du jeu" avait plus que 2 pages.
Pour reprendre tes mots, ca "aurait du sens" puisque les articles de fonds ne sont pas soumis a l'urgence de publication comparé aux news.





> Qu'ils fassent un partenariat avec CIg pour vendre un vaisseau CPC dans Star Citizen, ça devrait assurer la survie du mag' pour 5 ans





> Puisque vous en parlez...


Rooooh aller quoi ! Ils arrivent a vendre des vaisseaux-jpg et des bout de planète procéduraux, vient pas nous dire qu'ils peuvent pas vendre ton magasine.  ::ninja::

----------


## Mithiriath

"Le prix augmentera (mais restera inférieur à deux numéros additionnés) [...]" (cf. https://www.canardpc.com/376/canard-...e-ses-lecteurs)

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Lu sur mediapart aujourd'hui.
>  Il y a bien entendu beaucoup de suppositions mais le texte est assez intéressant.
> 
> https://blogs.mediapart.fr/schwartze...age-presstalis


J'émets beaucoup de réserves sur ce qu'écrit Emmanuel Schwartzenberg, que ce soit sur ce blog (hébergé chez Médiapart) ou dans Electron Libre. Énormément de suppositions aucunement étayées, et pas mal d'erreur factuelles au fil des posts. Prudence avec ça.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Si Canard PC ne de réinvente pas, en trouvant de nouveaux vecteurs de croissance, en attaquant de nouvelles cibles, en diversifiant son activité, l'avenir parait morose.


Le projet détaillé sur Ulule devrait vous apporter quelques réponses.

----------


## Narm

> J'ai jamais lu humanoïde, mais tenter de relancer un truc qui n'a pas marché ne me paraît pas être ce qu'il y a de mieux pour aider CPC à survivre.


Le magasine marchait mieux que prévu... mais les frais pour le produire étaient aussi plus élevés et la rentabilité n'était pas assurée. Il a été décidé de mettre fin à l'expérience avant que ça ne se répercute sur les autres magasines, malgré les demandes de certains canards d'envisager d'autres solutions comme des abonnements de soutien, des augmentations tarifaires. Bref, ce qui est demandé aujourd'hui n'a pas été proposé à l'époque pour le petit dernier  ::sad::  Mais peut être que sa situation était trop désespérée, nous le serons jamais. 

Je lis Joystick, CPC, CPC Hardware et Humanoïde (oui, je relis mes mag  ::ninja:: ) depuis 20 ans, et je ne ferai pas mon boulot actuel sans votre irruption dans ma vie. Et encore une fois je vous soutiendrai. Mais pas pour l'aspect tests de jeux-vidéo : je n'ai plus trop le temps de jouer, et je dois avoir une cinquantaine de jeux en attente. Mais pour les à-côtés, les enquêtes, les trucs débiles, les hors-séries... des trucs qui selon moi mériteraient un magazine dédié et qui correspond aux aspirations d'une génération de lecteurs qui a grandi. Un truc qu'on pourrait appeler Humanoïde  ::ninja:: 

Ou alors, il suffit de prendre un abo numérique et ne lire que ce genre d'article sur le site  ::siffle::

----------


## nephyl

A mon dernier déménagement, j'ai amené au recyclage presque tous le magazines, bd, livres papier qu'il me restait. Si vous n'aviez pas sorti de format numérique, je ne lirais surement plus le magazine. J'avais tenté un moment Epresse mais les achats ne marchaient pas tout le temps et j'ai dû contacter plusieurs fois leur support, ce qui avait fini par me lasser. 

Une contrepartie d'un Usule qui ne vous couterait pas grand chose et qui me plairait bien, même à 100 balles, ce serait les anciens numéro au format PDF, surtout les CPC hardware.

----------


## Baalim

> J'émets beaucoup de réserves sur ce qu'écrit Emmanuel Schwartzenberg, que ce soit sur ce blog (hébergé chez Médiapart) ou dans Electron Libre. Énormément de suppositions aucunement étayées, et pas mal d'erreur factuelles au fil des posts. Prudence avec ça.
> 
> Le projet détaillé sur Ulule devrait vous apporter quelques réponses.


J'avais les mêmes doutes, d'où l'avertissement dans le post.  :;): 
Cela dit, on y retrouve des éléments qui sont corroborés aussi bien par vos articles que par les communications de MLP et les publications du CSMP.

----------


## KosGwo

Vous pouvez compter sur moi (tout en grinçant un peu des dents concernant le fait de lancer indirectement des deniers à ******* Presstalis, sysedit ayant déjà fait un beau résumé de la situation je ne vais pas m'étendre dessus).

Longue vie à CPC !  :;):

----------


## ced86

> Humanoide c'était trop bien. C'était un magazine qui était lu par toute la famille et dont tout le monde parlait dans mon entourage. on débattait sur quasiment tout les dossiers et articles  . Si vous en refaites, même à 15 bollocks le numéro, j'achète  .


C'est claire, j'en discutais avec mes parents, mes amis, même mon ex-boss pas du tout technophile (66ans) qui galérait comme pas possible en infos. 
A la fin, il était plus calé en cybersécurité et sur le darkweb que ses propre enfants ; j'étais fier ! 

Mais on est pas là pour refaire le passé !

----------


## Nikkolei22

C'est dommage qu'il ait fallu attendre un évènement comme celui là pour repenser la distribution/diffusion de contenu. C'était pas forcément ultra difficile de prévoir que la baisse des ventes papier entrainerait une désintégration du réseau de distribution de quotidiens. Certes, la gabegie chez Presstalis n'a pas aidé mais elle n'a sûrement fait qu'accélérer la chute pas la provoquer.
Cela fait des années qu'il fallait prendre les devants et c'est dommage de le faire en urgence en mode survival. Certes on est très fort en France quand il s'agit de trouver une solution en étant au pied du mur, mais parfois c'est bien de pouvoir faire les choses en avance avec sérénité parce qu'on a bien vu que le modèle ne pourrait perdurer éternellement ? Sans un max de subventions balancées depuis des années, toute la presse papier serait déjà morte et un paquet de quotidiens continuent de penser que tout peut continuer comme avant ?

Car au delà de la distribution, cela vous oblige à repenser le format en catastrophe alors qu'il faut souvent plusieurs mois voire années pour trouver la bonne formule quand on lance un support.

Je veux dire qu'aujourd'hui le commerce c'est de l'omnicanal comme on dit dans les milieux autorisés. C'est à dire que l'utilisateur/consommateur final, attaque le produit par tous les bouts : physique, web, mobile, vidéo, podcast, twitter, facebook, instagram etc...et là on a l'impression que le papier et la version numérique de canard c'était au mieux deux canaux bien étanche. Ca serait pas mieux de considérer que les clients achète Canard PC et pas "Canard PC papier" ou "Canard PC sur le site par petit bout".

On s'en fout de savoir que ça baisse sur le papier ou que ça disparait du moment qu'on peut accéder au contenu labellisé CPC d'une façon ou d'une autre ?

Encore une fois j'achète presque tout Presse Non Stop, mais je pense qu'un peu d'autocritique s'impose parfois non et pas simplement tout mettre sur le dos d'un autre ?

Alors j'irai filer des ronds sur Ulule, hein. Mais je n'apprécie pas qu'on joue seulement sur la corde sensible pour justifier ça.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Bof. La mauvaise gestion de Presstalis, les millions perdus dans l'échec de leur appli, je doute qu'ils communiquent beaucoup dessus.

La création du site CPC montre bien qu'ils ont préparé des évolutions (sans savoir à l'époque que ça changerait de cette façon).
Si les autres éditeurs sont également surpris, si même MLP fait une lettre ouverte alors qu'ils sont dans le milieu, c'est qu'il y a quand même des éléments plus difficiles à prévoir que ce qu'on peut penser.

----------


## Nikkolei22

Ce qui est sûr, c'est que le changement coute beaucoup d'argent, ça oui, et c'est dur à mener en indépendant.
Mais j'ai moins de problème à lâcher de l'argent quand on me dit que c'est pour un changement de modèle parce que les conditions l'imposent (ou vont l'imposer) plutôt que pour un rafistolage d'un navire qui prend l'eau de toutes part.

Encore une fois, L'Equipe par exemple a su mener cela de façon habile avec un site web où quasi tout est payant désormais, alors que s'il y a bien un quotidien qui dépendait de la distribution papier c'est bien lui...et ils ont mis des années à mettre ça en place en tâtonnant pas mal. Donc là me dire qu'un passage au mensuel plus quelques features va permettre de sauver l'affaire j'y crois moyen. Gouverner c'est prévoir.

----------


## titi3

> J'ai déjà enterré assez de mags, de sites et je confrères à cause de ces conneries alors faites pas les cons et prenez mon pognon quand je le mettrai dans le chapeau de la reum à Pipo.
> 
> Je reconnais que je lis peu CPC alors que j'ai l'abo web (d'un autre côté en tant que "confrère" j'ai déjà mon content d'infos), mais s'il y a un truc que je ne rate jamais ce sont les éditos, les dossiers et ma réception de CPCH que je déguste religieusement en occupant mes toilettes dans un rituel immuable. 
> 
> Alors je sais que ça va être une bataille rangée pour récupérer les 25% piqués par les autres empaffés, mais au pire annulez le projet d'E.V.A que DocTB construit en secret dans le labo, accrochez des têtes dans la rédac avec les grappins de Pipo, vendez la bière CPC 50000€ du tonneau je m'en fous, mais prenez le blé et survivez à ce merdier.


Moi je dis: une chaine Pornhub CPC. Ca fait vendre le q, les ébats entre alim noname et Seasonic S12II pendant que la rédac danse autour habillée uniquement de câbles variés zet divers ça va attiré les geeks pervers du monde entier  :Bave:

----------


## LaVaBo

Hmm, tu veux trouver une alim noname bien chaude de ta région ?*


*le site décline toute responsabilité en cas d'incendie ou de dégradation

----------


## Baalim

> Hmm, tu veux trouver une alim noname bien chaude de ta région ?*
> 
> 
> *le site décline toute responsabilité en cas d'incendie ou de dégradation


Avec campagne de financement Usul.
Seems legit

----------


## salakis

> Hmm, tu veux trouver une alim noname bien chaude de ta région ?*
> 
> 
> *le site décline toute responsabilité en cas d'incendie ou de dégradation


Une chaine avec des films de teraboule donc

----------


## lclol

> Une contrepartie d'un Usule qui ne vous couterait pas grand chose et qui me plairait bien, même à 100 balles, ce serait les anciens numéro au format PDF, surtout les CPC hardware.


+1

----------


## M.Rick75

> (...) mais je pense qu'un peu d'autocritique s'impose (...)


Ça me saoule un peu tous les posts (il y en quelques uns) qui disent (en gros) "je savais", "fallait pas faire comme ça", fallait faire comme "insérer votre idée géniale". Bref, les posts moralistes et donneurs de leçon.

Vous êtes gentils les mecs (certains, hein, désolé d'être vague) d'être persuadé d'avoir la bonne parole, de détenir le saint savoir. Que vous pensiez qu'il faut être multi-plateformes, seulement online, qu'il faut des frigos connectés labélisés CPC, instagramer Guy Moquette, qu'il faut plus de reportages, moins de reportages, etc...

Je lis Canard PC comme vous (ou la plupart). J'ai moi aussi un avis sur ce que j'aime, ce que j'aime moins. Ce que je trouve qui fonctionne et ce qui *à mes yeux* fonctionne moins, j'ai un avis sur la version web, sur le forum, sur les deux doigts de pieds (désolé pour l'image, LFS et GM) mis dans Twitch pour tester l'eau du bain, et de twitch en général, des podcasts... etc...
Je suis même quasi-sur d'avoir un badge expert CPC si je cherche bien.

Je ne voudrais pas donner l'impression de chercher à clore tout débat, toutes propositions, mais pitié (et là je pense très fortement à toi Nikkolei22) pas avec le ton sentencieux de celui qui a tout compris au monde. Un peu d'humilité.

Je pense pas qu'Ivan, qui répond ici, soit le dernier des débiles, ni que les dirigeants de Presse Non Stop soient dans leur bulle, pas au fait des enjeux et crises de leur métier.

----------


## TibZ

> Une contrepartie d'un Usule qui ne vous couterait pas grand chose et qui me plairait bien, même à 100 balles, ce serait les anciens numéro au format PDF, surtout les CPC hardware.


J'appuie moi aussi cette excellente idée.

----------


## Humain

> Une contrepartie d'un Usule qui ne vous couterait pas grand chose et qui me plairait bien, même à 100 balles, ce serait les anciens numéro au format PDF, surtout les CPC hardware.


Je plussoie complètement. Plutôt qu'un abonnement pipeau, cette solution me paraît excellente pour à la fois récompenser les lecteurs aguerris, mais également attirer le chaland qui ne connait pas forcément le magasine.

Sinon pourquoi ne pas tenter de lancer un buzz sur Twitter, du style #faiscommepresstalis ? Cela permettrait de donner une plus grande visibilité au projet, de mettre en lumière les problèmes actuels de la presse papier et d'interpeller directement les comptes Twitter du ministère de la culture ou autre.

Sinon je n'ai plus qu'une seule chose à dire:



Mais seulement si des pingouins super-héros viennent vous sauver la mise avec leurs brouzoufs.

----------


## Bilbut

> Ce qui est sûr, c'est que le changement coute beaucoup d'argent, ça oui, et c'est dur à mener en indépendant.
> Mais j'ai moins de problème à lâcher de l'argent quand on me dit que c'est pour un changement de modèle parce que les conditions l'imposent (ou vont l'imposer) plutôt que pour un rafistolage d'un navire qui prend l'eau de toutes part.
> 
> Encore une fois, L'Equipe par exemple a su mener cela de façon habile avec un site web où quasi tout est payant désormais, alors que s'il y a bien un quotidien qui dépendait de la distribution papier c'est bien lui...et ils ont mis des années à mettre ça en place en tâtonnant pas mal. Donc là me dire qu'un passage au mensuel plus quelques features va permettre de sauver l'affaire j'y crois moyen. Gouverner c'est prévoir.


Donc là tu compares CPC avec l'Equipe, journal qui se vend à 250 000 exemplaires chaque jour, 320 journalistes, un site internet, une chaine de TV, le groupe Amaury derrière en back-up avec sa puissance financière ? Alors que CPC a dû faire une levée de fonds sur KS rien que pour créer un site web ?

A mon avis, tu as écrit de grosses bêtises.

----------


## MathieuC

Bonjour, je suis abonné depuis plusieurs années, bien décidé à le rester, le passage en mensuel me rend tout tristounet mais bon je m'y ferais. 

Si vous pouviez envoyer un mail lorsque la campagne de crowfunding sera ouverte sur Ulule ça serait sympa. Je voudrais pas me tromper de projet  ::):

----------


## Borh

> Une contrepartie d'un Usule qui ne vous couterait pas grand chose et qui me plairait bien, même à 100 balles, ce serait les anciens numéro au format PDF, surtout les CPC hardware.


Ils se retrouveront la minute d'après en torrent. 
Je ne sais pas ce que représente la vente d'anciens numéros pour CPC, mais ça signifierait de s'asseoir dessus.

Perso, j'adorerais cette solution car je n'achète plus rien en papier ou sinon, c'est pour lire et jeter dans la foulée, j'ai tout jeté, mes anciens CPC, Joystick, Joypad, Tilt, Player One etc. Donc je serais prêt à payer pour avoir les anciens numéros en pdf. Mais je suis suffisamment lucide pour piger que c'est un magnifique cadeau au piratage.

----------


## PikPik

> Ça me saoule un peu tous les posts (il y en quelques uns) qui disent (en gros) "je savais", "fallait pas faire comme ça", fallait faire comme "insérer votre idée géniale". Bref, les posts moralistes et donneurs de leçon.
> 
> Vous êtes gentils les mecs (certains, hein, désolé d'être vague) d'être persuadé d'avoir la bonne parole, de détenir le saint savoir. Que vous pensiez qu'il faut être multi-plateformes, seulement online, qu'il faut des frigos connectés labélisés CPC, instagramer Guy Moquette, qu'il faut plus de reportages, moins de reportages, etc...
> 
> Je lis Canard PC comme vous (ou la plupart). J'ai moi aussi un avis sur ce que j'aime, ce que j'aime moins. Ce que je trouve qui fonctionne et ce qui *à mes yeux* fonctionne moins, j'ai un avis sur la version web, sur le forum, sur les deux doigts de pieds (désolé pour l'image, LFS et GM) mis dans Twitch pour tester l'eau du bain, et de twitch en général, des podcasts... etc...
> Je suis même quasi-sur d'avoir un badge expert CPC si je cherche bien.
> 
> Je ne voudrais pas donner l'impression de chercher à clore tout débat, toutes propositions, mais pitié (et là je pense très fortement à toi Nikkolei22) pas avec le ton sentencieux de celui qui a tout compris au monde. Un peu d'humilité.
> 
> Je pense pas qu'Ivan, qui répond ici, soit le dernier des débiles, ni que les dirigeants de Presse Non Stop soient dans leur bulle, pas au fait des enjeux et crises de leur métier.


En même temps, c'est un forum de dialogue avec les lecteurs, qui plus est dans un contexte où on leur demande de filer du blé sans contrepartie réelle.
Le moins qu'on puisse faire c'est donner notre avis et dire ce qu'on attend.
Sur le nouveau site et les offres en lignes, ça fait des années que, comme lecteur, on souffre de solutions bof.
- ePresse arrivait à la bourre
- Newreader empêchait d'archiver et de garder l'accès aux archives
- Le site est mal structuré, pas agréable (en tous cas selon mes besoins) et sans support offline

Soit on le dit (et note qu'on paye quand même : je râle sur le site mais je suis abonné), soit on se tait et on finit par partir.

On est pas dans une démocratie, on est chez Ivan & co, quand on leur reproche des choses sur le site et qu'on est pas d'accord, c'est eux les boss et ils décident, et nous on fait nos retours...

----------


## M.Rick75

> En même temps, c'est un forum de dialogue avec les lecteurs, qui plus est dans un contexte où on leur demande de filer du blé sans contrepartie réelle.
> Le moins qu'on puisse faire c'est donner notre avis et dire ce qu'on attend.
> (...)- Le site est mal structuré, pas agréable (en tous cas selon mes besoins) et sans support offline (...)


Je parlais du ton sentencieux, du "moi je sais".

Je crois que l'on a des attentes diverses par rapport à Canard PC. Je le vois par rapport à la diversité de avis qui s'expriment ici, parfois de manière contradictoire ("oui au papier"/"mort au papier" par exemple). Donc je trouve un peu con de dire en substance "Hey les mecs de Presse Non Stop, je sais que vous avez eu de la merde dans les yeux pendant toutes ces années mais je vais vous aider".

Si je te cite, quand tu affirmes "le site est mal structuré, pas agréable,....", tu donnes ça comme une vérité. Il se trouve que je partage ton ressenti sur cette question précise mais pleins d'autres canards ont dit l'inverse, qu'ils trouvaient la version online claire, bien mise en page, etc...

Encore, une fois, je n'ai pas fait mon post pour que rien ne s'exprime mais je pense qu'il faut avoir dans l'idée qu'Ivan, Casque, etc... ont pas besoin qu'on leur fasse la leçon.

Que l'on parle en son nom, de ce que l'on aime ou pas, de ce que l'on craint ou pas pour le futur du magazine, ça me parait constructif et BIENVEILLANT.
De faire la morale en disant, "putain, les mecs vous aller me demander de la thune alors permettez moi de vous dire que....", je pense que ça l'est moins.

----------


## lclol

> Ils se retrouveront la minute d'après en torrent. 
> Je ne sais pas ce que représente la vente d'anciens numéros pour CPC, mais ça signifierait de s'asseoir dessus.


1 -A mon avis, les ventes potentielles d'anciens numéros au format numérique, ça représente peanuts à côté de ce que rapporterait un tel "lot", surtout s'il est vendu sous le motif "sauvez CPC", voire qu'il est accompagné d'un message type "le virus info" ("vous avez piraté ? merci de nous lire, et si vous trouvez ça bien venez verser votre obole"). 

2- D'ailleurs CPC a filé des numéros gratuits par le passé, sans même avoir ce genre de scrupules.

3- La collec complète watermarkée (hé les gars, mettez même un gros filigrane avec marqué "Merci à [mettez mon nom ici]" je vous le prends), faudra vraiment avoir envie de la nettoyer puis de la repartager.

4- Ivan l'a dit, les numéros piratés ils sont déjà dispo.

En fait, et IMHO si on s'arrête à chaque fois qu'il y a un risque de piratage, sans même regarder ce que l'action rapporte, c'est un des éléments qui participera à précipiter la chute. Après y'a le choix : linux mag ou casus (c'est à dire pour ceux que je connais... doit y'en avoir des dizaines sur le même principe) ils sont passés au dessus de ces pudeurs, ils filent des PDF largement partageables, et ils n'ont pas l'air de s'en porter plus mal.

Voilà, my ten cents, et j'y reviens plus (sauf si vous me tentez encore... :D)

PS : j'ai bien vu que ça te tentait aussi cette solution, je tiens juste à citer les nombreux arguments qui justifient qu'on ne la balaye pas d'un revers de la main  ::):

----------


## Max_well

Dites, vous savez que certains des anciens numéros sont dispo sur abandonware ?
La : http://www.abandonware-magazines.org...ag.php?mag=161
Genre, jusqu'au 358, ce qui n'est pas négligeable sachant qu'on est au 374 ?

----------


## lclol

> Dites, vous savez que certains des anciens numéros sont dispo sur abandonware ?
> La : (URL autocensurée  )
> Genre, jusqu'au 358, ce qui n'est pas négligable ?


Extrait de la FAQ du site : 




> Est-ce que le téléchargement de ces magazines est légal ?
> Clairement non, ce n'est pas légal mais on va dire que c'est toléré.
> Les magazines proposés ici ne sont plus disponibles à la vente depuis longtemps et donc leur téléchargement n'entraîne par de perte financière pour l'éditeur.
> L'objectif du site est de proposer au téléchargement des revues devenues introuvables et cela sans porter préjudice aux propriétaires des magazines.


Faut peut être que tu retires ton lien avant d'être modéré  ::):

----------


## Alab

> Dites, vous savez que certains des anciens numéros sont dispo sur abandonware ?
> La : http://www.abandonware-magazines.org...ag.php?mag=161
> Genre, jusqu'au 358, ce qui n'est pas négligable ?


Oui mais tu comprends tu dois passer par un moteur de recherche externe pour trouver ton test et ensuite aller télécharger ton numéro sur un autre site, c'est du boulot !  ::ninja::

----------


## ravenloft75

> Je suis à la croisée des chemins avec cette catastrophe.
> 
> - Le mag papier me posait des problèmes d'archivage : aujourd'hui les bundles sont courants, les soldes également, et je me retrouvais à chercher un test d'un jeu sorti il y a 3,6,12 mois avant. Sauf que les m² sont comptés et je ne pouvais conserver 2 ans de magazines. Je me retrouvais à acheter un mag de divertissement sans accès à son contenu en temps utile.
> - Le mag papier me posait des problèmes de timing : parution parfois tardive par rapport à ma curiosité sur un ou des jeux, test d'un jeu avec des soucis entre-temps patchés, etc.
> - Le mag web auquel je suis donc passé répond en partie à ces soucis (surtout l'accès aux anciens numéros), toutefois si la navigation sur Android est top (rarement, je consulte sur mon tel), l'architecture de la navigation sur un écran PC me blase, je m'y perds, ce me semble un foutoir, une galère à parcourir. Malgré un confort de lecture en baisse j'ai cependant un accès plus durable à l'info.
> Au bilan, j'ai fait évoluer ma pratique du mag, mais j'avoue aller à peine picorer dans mon abo numérique alors qu'avant je lisais l'ensemble du papier. Y a une distance avec le contenu, en raison du support. Typiquement : pourquoi cliquer sur ce lien alors que le nom du jeu testé ne me dit rien ? 
> 
> Ce matin, Steam m'affiche un Early Access : Deep Rock Galactic sorti hier. Un FPS coop avec des nains... miam ! Son dernier traitement CPC c'est un "A venir" du 26 Août 2017. 
> Depuis quelques jours, je m'amuse sur CarX Drift Racing Online : pas traité par le mag d'après la Recherche sur la page du mag numérique (jeu paru le 17 nov 2017).
> ...


Tu fais un peu un faux procès. C'est pas valable que pour CPC ce que tu dis mais pour n'importe quel site. Avec 6000 jeux sortit l'année dernière sur steam, aucun site ou mag ne peut tester tous les jeux et encore moins les EA en plus. Il faudrait embaucher des centaines de testeurs et ça couterait bien que trop chère.  Il faut faire des choix mais même sans le mag, il y aura les mêmes choix.
Jv.com qui est le site qui teste le plus en france doit même pas tester 2-3% des jeux qui sortent sur steam chaque année donc ton cartx drift racing online, je doute que tu trouves le test facilement. CPC teste parfois largement plus qu'un site web comme GK ce qui est déjà un exploit.

----------


## nephyl

> Dites, vous savez que certains des anciens numéros sont dispo sur abandonware ?
> Genre, jusqu'au 358, ce qui n'est pas négligeable sachant qu'on est au 374 ?


Pour les moins ancien, c'est marqué qu'ils sont numérisés mais pas dispo au téléchargement

----------


## chrisemail

> Une contrepartie d'un Usule qui ne vous couterait pas grand chose et qui me plairait bien, même à 100 balles, ce serait les anciens numéro au format PDF, surtout les CPC hardware.


+1

----------


## Tremex

Je viens de lire ici l'appel à l'aide de CPC (le numéro papier n'était pas en kiosque hier en tout cas), et paf, je vois ici que je ne suis pas le seul à regretter Humanoïde. Pas la peine d'insister donc mais on peut toujours rêver.

Par contre je souhaite garder un magazine papier. J'ai envie de dire que je viens d'un monde analogique (papier, pellicule, VHS...), j'ai vu les bibliothèques et les média se transformer via Internet et l'inflation d'informations mais je pense que des bases "tangibles" restent agréables. Je passe pas mal de temps sur écran mais j'apprécie toujours plus la lecture papier.

EDIT : je lis au-dessus qu'il y a plein de jeux non testés. Ben oui, et c'est le même problème pour la littérature scientifique. Plus personne n'arrive à couvrir tout ce qui sort. Des sociétés spécialisées font bien des "Abstracts" sur l'essentiel, mais font payer ce genre de synthèse en milliers d'euros par an (voir plus !). Donc si on ajoute un-deux zéros au prix du magazine c'est faisable, mais ça risque de manquer de lecteurs.

----------


## Nikkolei22

> Ça me saoule un peu tous les posts (il y en quelques uns) qui disent (en gros) "je savais", "fallait pas faire comme ça", fallait faire comme "insérer votre idée géniale". Bref, les posts moralistes et donneurs de leçon.
> 
> Vous êtes gentils les mecs (certains, hein, désolé d'être vague) d'être persuadé d'avoir la bonne parole, de détenir le saint savoir. Que vous pensiez qu'il faut être multi-plateformes, seulement online, qu'il faut des frigos connectés labélisés CPC, instagramer Guy Moquette, qu'il faut plus de reportages, moins de reportages, etc...
> 
> Je lis Canard PC comme vous (ou la plupart). J'ai moi aussi un avis sur ce que j'aime, ce que j'aime moins. Ce que je trouve qui fonctionne et ce qui *à mes yeux* fonctionne moins, j'ai un avis sur la version web, sur le forum, sur les deux doigts de pieds (désolé pour l'image, LFS et GM) mis dans Twitch pour tester l'eau du bain, et de twitch en général, des podcasts... etc...
> Je suis même quasi-sur d'avoir un badge expert CPC si je cherche bien.
> 
> Je ne voudrais pas donner l'impression de chercher à clore tout débat, toutes propositions, mais pitié (et là je pense très fortement à toi Nikkolei22) pas avec le ton sentencieux de celui qui a tout compris au monde. Un peu d'humilité.
> 
> Je pense pas qu'Ivan, qui répond ici, soit le dernier des débiles, ni que les dirigeants de Presse Non Stop soient dans leur bulle, pas au fait des enjeux et crises de leur métier.


Elle est bien bonne celle-là. J'achète CPC comme beaucoup ici. Je paie mes magazines sans les pirater. Là on me demande de mettre du blé - ce que je ferai. Et en plus il faudrait que je le file en la fermant et en suppliant pour qu'on prenne mon blé les yeux pleins de larmes ? On a juste le droit de rester dans l'émotionnel registre compassionnel ? On renomme le topic en "we are the world" et on allume des bougies tout autour en psalmodiant contre l'injustice du monde cruel des administrateurs de Presstalis qui roulent en Ferrari avec l'argent de CPC ?

Je pense que tu ne connais pas la définition de ce qu'est un donneur de leçon. Déjà, mon boulot c'est de travailler dans la finance et précisément dans la trésorerie donc ce genre de problématique ne m'est pas totalement étrangère. Tu crois qu'on dis qu'on découvre un problème de trésorerie le jour où on te taxe arbitrairement une rentrée (ou au choix : qu'un client fasse défaut) ?

Si tu avais lu en filigrane tu aurais vu que le problème n'est pas que de la trésorerie (temporaire) : ça, ça se résout. C'est que les marges dégagées avec ce modèle depuis des années sont tellement faibles qu'au moindre coup de calgon tu vas sauter. Si j'ai bien lu, la marge est sous les 2.5% qui seront ponctionnées mensuellement. Dans d'autres secteurs, pour plus que ça les boites sont restructurées/vendues/démantelées.

Accessoirement ma boite opèredans le secteur du Retail où, pardon, on prend aussi de plein fouet la transformation des modes de consommation omnimachin dont j'ai parlé. Celle là même qui fait qu'Amazon écrabouille des boites aussi grosses que Toys'R US les unes après les autres.
Ce n'est pas que CPC qui prend des leçons de transformation du monde ou de tuile : tout les jours, pleins de gens en prennent. Et parfois déposent le bilan sans pouvoir demander de l'aide. Est ce que tous sont moins méritants pour autant ?

Egalement, tu devrais relire : on ne demande pas à Canard d'être visionnaire. Ca non, ça fait des années que la transformation est engagée par de grands acteurs. Mais au moins de "considérer" ceux qui ont réussi cette transformation sinon s'en inspirer. Et de ne pas mettre toutes les difficultés rencontrées sur le dos de Presstalis.

Denier point quant au côté moralisateur : j'applaudissais à 2 mains quand Ivan faisait dans sa chronique (au coin du jeu) la leçon sur Ubi qui venait pleurer contre le méchant Vivendi menaçant de faire main basse sur la société alors que depuis des années Guillemot pilotait la boite avec très peu d'actions. En gros il expliquait qu'il ne fallait pas venir pleurer et qu'ils ne récoltaient que ce qu'ils avait semés et d'avoir manqué d'anticipation. 
Et là, au prétexte que c'est CPC, on ne pourrait pas dire à Ivan quoi que ce soit, en tant qu'acheteur fidèle depuis des années ET futur backer ?

Si ta vision des choses c'est "prend mon fric" et faites en ce que vous voulez, c'est ton problème. Moi pour ma part je dis juste que je préfèrerai filer du pognon en me disant que ce n'est pas pour faire de la cosméto mais accompagner un vrai plan de transformation de CPC. Sinon ça s'appelle faire la manche de façon déguisée mais à ce moment là il faut le dire hein.

----------


## LaVaBo

> ...


Tu dis qu'il se plante en te faisant passer pour un donneur de leçon, puis tu enchaînes en faisant le donneur de leçon.

Tes propos ont un fond intéressant, mais un problème de forme évident.

----------


## Azerty

C'est ici pour le CPC Experts BTS force de vente show ?

----------


## cotueur

Rouvrez le topic de l'actualité et je m'abonne à CPC.  :Tap:

----------


## Tremex

Je viens de feuilleter un peu mieux les dernières pages, et interrogation un peu politique :

- Il y a quelques mois, Claire Doutriaux, de "Karambolage", expliquait qu'en Allemagne une libraire peut commander un livre du jour pour le lendemain et le recevoir, ce qui est impossible en France. Alors qu'une pharmacie doit légalement être approvisionnée dans les heures qui suivent en cas de rupture de stock d'un médicament essentiel.

Bref, qu'est-ce qu'ils foutent chez nos messageries françaises ? En quoi est-ce impossible chez nous et pas chez les Allemands (ou pour l'aspirine donc) ?

Question annexe : si les messageries fusionnent, n'arrive-t-on pas à la création d'un horrible monopole contraire à l'Europe toussa, voir pire, à un service public  ::trollface::  ?

----------


## znokiss

A défaut de contrepartie, ce que je prendrais bien sur Ulule, moi, c'est une bonne contrepèterie, et on est quitte.

----------


## kilfou

En parlant de librairie, ça me paraîtrait pas con d'y proposer le mensuel, surtout si vous bossez sur un format mook. C'est un autre moyen de vendre...

----------


## Nikkolei22

> Tu dis qu'il se plante en te faisant passer pour un donneur de leçon, puis tu enchaînes en faisant le donneur de leçon.
> 
> Tes propos ont un fond intéressant, mais un problème de forme évident.


La forme ne te plait pas mais avant d'être une critique ou une leçon c'est : quand tu ne prends pas ton destin en main, il décide à ta place.

Enfin vous oubliez une chose : bien des magazines qu'on aimait, avec des rédacteurs qu'on aimait ont coulé depuis une trentaine d'années. Et d'une façon ou d'une autre ils sont revenus d'entre les morts. J'étais un lecteur assidu de Joystick avec Moulinex, Casque Noir et déjà Ivan à l'époque. Et de Greg ou J'M Destroy dans Joypad.
Ben aujourd'hui je contiue de les suivre eux ou leurs fils spirituels.
Donc le combat continue, la seule chose qui compte c'est que l'esprit CPC survive. Et pas forcément qu'il le fasse au travers d'un combat d'arrière garde perdu d'avance.

----------


## Bilbut

> Elle est bien bonne celle-là. J'achète CPC comme beaucoup ici. Je paie mes magazines sans les pirater. Là on me demande de mettre du blé - ce que je ferai. Et en plus il faudrait que je le file en la fermant et en suppliant pour qu'on prenne mon blé les yeux pleins de larmes comme certains ici ?
> 
> Je pense que tu ne connais pas la définition de ce qu'est un donneur de leçon. Déjà, mon boulot c'est de travailler dans la finance et précisément dans la trésorerie donc ce genre de problématique ne m'est pas totalement étrangère. Tu crois qu'on dis qu'on découvre un problème de trésorerie le jour où on te taxe arbitrairement une rentrée (ou au choix : qu'un client fasse défaut) ?
> 
> Si tu avais lu en filigrane tu aurais vu que le problème n'est pas que de la trésorerie (temporaire) : ça, ça se résout. C'est que les marges dégagées avec ce modèle depuis des années sont tellement faibles qu'au moindre coup de calgon tu vas sauter. Si j'ai bien lu, la marge est sous les 2.5% qui seront ponctionnées mensuellement. Dans d'autres secteurs, pour plus que ça les boites sont restructurées/vendues/démantelées.
> 
> Accessoirement ma boite opèredans le secteur du Retail où, pardon, on prend aussi de plein fouet la transformation des modes de consommation omnimachin dont j'ai parlé. Celle là même qui fait qu'Amazon écrabouille des boites aussi grosses que Toys'R US les unes après les autres.
> Ce n'est pas que CPC qui prend des leçons de transformation du monde ou de tuile : tout les jours, pleins de gens en prennent. Et parfois déposent le bilan sans pouvoir demander de l'aide. Est ce que tous sont moins méritants pour autant ?
> 
> ...


Le problème avec ce genre de posts, c'est que tu balances des grands parpaings de jugement sans connaitre le moindre du monde l'univers de la presse papier et ses caractéristiques. 

Il ne s'agit pas de signer un chèque en blanc à Ivan, tout le monde ici veut savoir ce qu'il compte faire, comment il veut faire évoluer son bébé, à quoi serviraient les sous. Mais je serai incapable de lui dire comment faire son boulot mieux qu'il ne le fait déjà. Pour rappel, CPC s'est très intelligemment protégé de la dépendance à la pub et du business model crasseux qui a entraîné la disparition d'un grand nombre de papiers jeux vidéos.

----------


## znokiss

> En parlant de librairie, ça me paraîtrait pas con d'y proposer le mensuel, surtout si vous bossez sur un format mook. C'est un autre moyen de vendre...


Pas idiot. 
Mais je ne connais pas la logistique : comment le mag arrive en librairie ?



> quand tu ne prends pas ton destin en main, il décide à ta place.


On dirait une chanson de rap.

----------


## M.Rick75

> (...) *Je pense que tu ne connais pas* la définition de ce qu'est un donneur de leçon. Déjà, mon boulot c'est de travailler dans la finance et précisément dans la trésorerie donc ce genre de problématique ne m'est pas totalement étrangère. (...)


Tu es un gros donneur de leçon, infatué de ce qu'il pense être son expertise. Je n'aurai pas pu trouver meilleure démonstration que ta phrase que je cite.



> (...) quand tu ne prends pas ton destin en main, il décide à ta place. (...)


C'est beau comme du Vandamme.

(...)

Bon. De toute façons on va pas faire le ping-pong des heures et des heures. Je pense que tu dis des beaucoup d'anneries au milieu de questions de fond, qui, oui, peuvent être soulevées, mais qu'en plus tu le fais sur un ton tout à fait désagréable. Tu penses que je suis un zadiste qui ne connait rien à rien.
Fort bien.

----------


## LaVaBo

> Tu es un gros donneur de leçon, infatué de ce qu'il pense être son expertise.


Là aussi, la forme est à revoir...

----------


## Le Tyran

> Tu es un gros donneur de leçon, infatué de ce qu'il pense être son expertise.


Pas de doute, on est bien sur CPC.  ::ninja::

----------


## Nikkolei22

> Le problème avec ce genre de posts, c'est que tu balances des grands parpaings de jugement sans connaitre le moindre du monde l'univers de la presse papier et ses caractéristiques. 
> 
> Il ne s'agit pas de signer un chèque en blanc à Ivan, tout le monde ici veut savoir ce qu'il compte faire, comment il veut faire évoluer son bébé, à quoi serviraient les sous. Mais je serai incapable de lui dire comment faire son boulot mieux qu'il ne le fait déjà. Pour rappel, CPC s'est très intelligemment protégé de la dépendance à la pub et du business model crasseux qui a entraîné la disparition d'un grand nombre de papiers jeux vidéos.


On ne lui donne pas une leçon sur "comment fabriquer un mag de JV". Ce qui est avant tout son métier. Et du reste, même si c'était ça son métier - Grand Strataguerre omniscient de la presse JV gourou à ses heures, - en quoi le fait d'être le redac chef d'un canard de JV te donne le totem d'immunité quant à la façon de mener une entreprise ? En quoi il saurait mieux que les autres patrons de mags - qui ont tâtonné parfois pendant 10 ans - ce qu'il y a à faire avec certitude ? S'il vient ici pour la deuxième fois demander des ronds, c'est que d'autres - au hasard les banques - ne le feraient pas forcément (du moins sans poser des questions) et que ça ne coule pas de source.

Il y a des règles qui s'appliquent à toutes les entreprises, presse papier ou pas et c'est de ça qu'on parle ici. La distribution de la presse c'est spécifique au secteur de la presse (certes) ; sauf qu'en fait il y a classiquement un problème de marge et de résultat, presse ou pas.

Enfin le succès du business model ne se mesure pas juste au degré d'indépendance vis à vis de la publicité sur le web -qui est avant tout un problème de ligne éditorial voire d'éthique. Il se mesure aussi à sa pérennité. Une stratégie gagnante ne se résume pas à des questions d'indépendance, la bannière claquant au vent. Mais aussi à pouvoir payer les salaires de tes employés et mettre un peu d'oseille au chaud en cas de coup dur.

Si tu veux avoir une idée de ce qu'est une stratégie omnichannel appliquée à la presse va voir cette page : https://abonnement.lesechos.fr/check...tc=INT-46-Y||Z
qui décline celle des Echos, qui travaille dessus depuis 2007 et est le quotidien français dont le pourcentage de vente numérique est le plus élevé. Et accessoirement son actionnaire dispose de son propre réseau de distribution pour le papier. 2007. On est 11 ans plus tard.

----------


## Couillou

> Tu es un gros donneur de leçon, infatué de ce qu'il pense être son expertise. Je n'aurai pas pu trouver meilleure démonstration que ta phrase que je cite.
> 
> C'est beau comme du Vandamme.
> 
> (...)
> 
> Bon. De toute façons on va pas faire le ping-pong des heures et des heures. Je pense que tu dis des beaucoup d'anneries au milieu de questions de fond, qui, oui, peuvent être soulevées, mais qu'en plus tu le fais sur un ton tout à fait désagréable. Tu penses que je suis un zadiste qui ne connait rien à rien.
> Fort bien.


En attendant, c'est le seul qui ose sortir de _"prenez mon sang, prenez mes enfants, prenez tout je vous le donne"_ unanime sur ce topic. Donc au lieu de chercher à le discréditer en le trollant sur la forme, tu pourrais peut être t'intéresser au fond et y réfléchir. Malheureusement quand le sage montre la lune...

En tous les cas, il est légitime pour le lecteur, quand CPC demande pour la 2e fois en 1 ans à la communauté de mettre la main à la poche, de s'assurer que l'argent ne parte pas dans un trou noir sans fond. 
Et quand un modèle économique est tellement fragile qu'il vacille au moindre problème, peut être qu'il faut le changer, ou carrément l'abandonner quitte à repartir sur des bases saines. Oui, encore. 

Et puis qui sait, peut être qu'avec 100 000€ (au moins) le calculateur de conso sera enfin mis à jour, après des années d'abandon.

----------


## Sylla

:Popcorn:

----------


## Nikkolei22

> Tu es un gros donneur de leçon, infatué de ce qu'il pense être son expertise.


C'est beau comme du Cali ::trollface:: .

----------


## Valenco

Suffit que je m'absente deux heures pour une réunion et, zou, la discussion tourne en pugilat, bourre-pif, et mots blessants. C'est marrant cette manie que les gens ont de faire des phrases.

Infatué... c'est la deuxième fois que j'entends ce mot (la première, c'était dans Le Dernier des Mohicans réalisé par M. Mann).

----------


## M.Rick75

> Là aussi, la forme est à revoir...


Oui... C'est sur que je ne réponds pas de manière posée.




> C'est beau comme du Cali.


 ::P: 

Et bien ça m'a fait rire.

----------


## titi3

> Hmm, tu veux trouver une alim noname bien chaude de ta région ?*
> 
> 
> *le site décline toute responsabilité en cas d'incendie ou de dégradation


J'ai un parc de 80 machines équipées uniquement de merdes noname... j'suis un maquereau malgré moi  ::(:

----------


## Borh

> Dites, vous savez que certains des anciens numéros sont dispo sur abandonware ?
> La : http://www.abandonware-magazines.org...ag.php?mag=161
> Genre, jusqu'au 358, ce qui n'est pas négligeable sachant qu'on est au 374 ?


Non, je ne savais pas j'avoue et je suis sur le cul, ça va jusqu'à mi 2017...
Canard PC tolère vraiment ça ?

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Tu fais un peu un faux procès. C'est pas valable que pour CPC ce que tu dis mais pour n'importe quel site. Avec 6000 jeux sortit l'année dernière sur steam, aucun site ou mag ne peut tester tous les jeux et encore moins les EA en plus. Il faudrait embaucher des centaines de testeurs et ça couterait bien que trop chère.  Il faut faire des choix mais même sans le mag, il y aura les mêmes choix.
> Jv.com qui est le site qui teste le plus en france doit même pas tester 2-3% des jeux qui sortent sur steam chaque année donc ton cartx drift racing online, je doute que tu trouves le test facilement. CPC teste parfois largement plus qu'un site web comme GK ce qui est déjà un exploit.


1/Non. Je ferais un faux procès si je disais, en tournure générale, que CPC ne fait pas le taf et que le boulot de l'équipe n'est pas bon.
Je dis que sur quelques exemples personnels récents, qui constituent mon rapport au JV, le mag n'est pas présent.  
Je ne jugeais pas, je témoignais. 

2/Tu découpes dans mon déroulé pour ne retenir que ce qui t'arrange. C'est intellectuellement malhonnête. Je cite notamment Deep Rock Galactic qui est actuellement classé 9ème sur Steam en ventes mondiales, Gravel sort d'un studio AAA, Dark Souls III n'est pas non plus un obscur titre indé de fond de garage. Je me doute que machin drift online passe sous les radars à titre général, il n'existe dans mon propos que pour relater ma curiosité personnelle.

3/ L'image que j'ai d'un "faux procès" collerait davantage avec les jugements livrés de manière péremptoire par Nikkolei22, sans vouloir lui jeter la pierre.

----------


## scriba

> Non, je ne savais pas j'avoue et je suis sur le cul, ça va jusqu'à mi 2017...
> Canard PC tolère vraiment ça ?


Surement parce que les numéros ne sont pas dispos.  :;):  Ce qu'il y a de dispos c'est les couvertures, le premier numéro à dl c'est le 203 de décembre 2009
.

----------


## Nikkolei22

> 3/ L'image que j'ai d'un "faux procès" collerait davantage avec les jugements livrés de manière péremptoire par Nikkolei22, sans vouloir lui jeter la pierre.


Comme une contradiction dans ton exemple  ::siffle:: 

Et puis je ne jugeais pas, je témoignais  :haha:  !

(pour le reste, les titres testés, c'est arbitraire : en dehors des incontournables auxquels tout le monde joue (PUBG, Fifa, COD) et que le magazine teste, le reste c'est un choix éditorial ou liés aux affinités des rédacteurs. A moins de sous traiter à des freelances, dur de tout couvrir. Bon mais par contre Dark Souls III c'est un mystère)

----------


## Ventilo

C'est bien de taper sur Nikkolei22, en attendant une société qui a besoin d'un Ulule pour se financer, c'est un échec commercial. Ca veut dire que les banques ne suivent pas, ca veut dire qu'il n'y a pas de trésorerie, ca veut dire que le mag ne rapporte pas assez.

Le prix du mag est a peu prêt celui des concurrents, alors je ne sais pas si la grille de maitresse paul cul coute sa peau, si les pubs ne sont pas vendues assez cher ou si les autres appartiennent à un groupe qui permet d'encaisser les pertes, mais j'ai du mal à concevoir ces appels réguliers aux lecteurs.

Y'avait pas eu un KS pour le site web ou autres trucs qui avait soit disant cartonné ? Le site est un désert avec une mise en page digne...d'une publication papier.

----------


## Bilbut

> ...


J'ai pas écrit beaucoup de mots, mais tu as quand même réussi à ne pas les lire, bel exploit. Je te montre où et j'arrête là, j'ai autre chose à faire :




> On ne lui donne pas une leçon sur "comment fabriquer un mag de JV". Ce qui est avant tout son métier. Et du reste, même si c'était ça son métier - Grand Strataguerre omniscient de la presse JV gourou à ses heures, - en quoi le fait d'être le redac chef d'un canard de JV te donne le totem d'immunité quant à la façon de mener une entreprise ? En quoi il saurait mieux que les autres patrons de mags - qui ont tâtonné parfois pendant 10 ans - ce qu'il y a à faire avec certitude ? S'il vient ici pour la deuxième fois demander des ronds, c'est que d'autres - au hasard les banques - ne le feraient pas forcément (du moins sans poser des questions) et que ça ne coule pas de source.


J'ai justement écrit qu'à peu près personne ici ne comptait signer un chèque en blanc à Ivan. On a arrêté de croire aux Bisounours, notre argent on l'a durement gagné, et on a envie de savoir où il va, on veut savoir ce qu'Ivan compte faire de son magasine avant de lui donner nos sous. Quand tu parles des autres patrons de mags, tu parles de tous ceux qui ont disparu ces dix dernières années ? Je ne sais pas si tu as vu, mais la presse vidéoludique a quasi perdu tous ses membres.




> Enfin le succès du business model ne se mesure pas juste au degré d'indépendance vis à vis de la publicité sur le web -qui est avant tout un problème de ligne éditorial voire d'éthique. Il se mesure aussi à sa pérennité. Une stratégie gagnante ne se résume pas à des questions d'indépendance, la bannière claquant au vent. Mais aussi à pouvoir payer les salaires de tes employés et mettre un peu d'oseille au chaud en cas de coup dur.


Le business model, c'était justement d'être indépendant de la publicité. Un grand nombre de publications misaient sur les revenus publicitaires, et se sont cassés la gueule quand ces revenus ont commencé à baisser. Elles ont disparu aujourd'hui. CPC a lui survécu parce qu'il avait pris ce parti d'être indépendant dès le début. Et pas seulement pour des raisons éthiques, mais également parce que ce business model ne leur paraissait pas viable.

Et encore une fois, tu choisis un exemple qui n'a pas grand chose à voir en termes d'ancienneté, de volume (120 000 tirages par jour, plus de 200 journalistes), de puissance financière.

----------


## Couillou

> J'ai justement écrit qu'à peu près personne ici ne comptait signer un chèque en blanc à Ivan. On a arrêté de croire aux Bisounours, notre argent on l'a durement gagné, et on a envie de savoir où il va, on veut savoir ce qu'Ivan compte faire de son magasine avant de lui donner nos sous.


C'est exactement le contraire. Tu devrais peut être appliquer à toi-même ton propre conseil sur la lecture. 

En 1 image comme en 100 mots, voilà le retour du topic :




Trésorerie de CPC, allégorie :

----------


## Borh

> C'est bien de taper sur Nikkolei22, en attendant une société qui a besoin d'un Ulule pour se financer, c'est un échec commercial. Ca veut dire que les banques ne suivent pas, ca veut dire qu'il n'y a pas de trésorerie, ca veut dire que le mag ne rapporte pas assez.
> 
> Le prix du mag est a peu prêt celui des concurrents, alors je ne sais pas si la grille de maitresse paul cul coute sa peau, si les pubs ne sont pas vendues assez cher ou si les autres appartiennent à un groupe qui permet d'encaisser les pertes, mais j'ai du mal à concevoir ces appels réguliers aux lecteurs.
> 
> Y'avait pas eu un KS pour le site web ou autres trucs qui avait soit disant cartonné ? Le site est un désert avec une mise en page digne...d'une publication papier.


Je suis plus que perplexe sur la solution envisagée par CPC, c'est à dire de tenter coûte que coûte que continuer à distribuer sa version papier en kiosque. Mais si on a suivi l'affaire, on ne peut pas vraiment parler d'échec stratégique. Les ponctions imposées par Presstalis sont faites sans prévenir et de façon arbitraire. 
Ce qui se passe, c'est comme si d'un coup un propriétaire impose une augmentation de loyer sans préavis tout en le forçant à payer même s'il déménage ailleurs. Forcément, ça risque de faire passer le budget dans le rouge. 

Pour le site, personnellement, je le trouve pas mal. Je dis pas que c'est parfait, mais ça suffit sans problème à ce que je renouvelle mon abonnement quand il aura atteint l'échéance. Et ça m'irait parfaitement si CPC Hardware lançait son site sur le même modèle.
Ce qui manque le plus de mon point de vue, c'est de pouvoir commenter les articles, comme tout bon site internet 2.0.

----------


## Valenco

Bon... ben, c'est vendredi. Je vais boire une mousse au Gambrinus.

----------


## Sylla

:Popcorn:  :Popcorn:

----------


## Nikkolei22

Ok j'arrête aussi mais juste deux points :

- un business model quelqu'il soit, même basé sur une idée très belle et très pure, mais qui échoue financièrement est un mauvais business model. Voilà c'est dit.

- La taille ne prémunit pas de tout ; avant Les Echos, la Tribune s'était cassé la gueule. Gros quotidien, gros tirage. Je pourrais aussi citer France Soir qui tirait en millions à une époque.

Au passage il faut arrêter de tirer une ligne entre ceux qui prennent l'oseille de la pub et les autres. D'une part parce que même modeste,  CPC en touchait un peu de l'oseille de la pub. Oh, pas beaucoup mais un peu quand même. Le Canard enchainé par exemple, c'est zéro-zéro.

Et d'autres part parce que Gamekult que vous tenez certainement en estime ici en prend aussi de cet oseille qui brûle les doigts. Mais leur modèle - qui me parait malgré tout fragile - me semble plus hybride entre pub et contenu premium. Il fait partie d'un partenariat la Presse Libre. Ils ont un actionnaire qui est TF1 au travers Neweb. Ils ont du contenu sponsorisé.
Voilà. Ca n'en fait pas un site de vendus, si ?
En tous cas ils communiquent dessus clairement : https://www.gamekult.com/a-propos.html

----------


## Bilbut

> C'est exactement le contraire. Tu devrais peut être appliquer à toi-même ton propre conseil sur la lecture. 
> 
> En 1 image comme en 100 mots, voilà le retour du topic :
> 
> http://i0.kym-cdn.com/entries/icons/...akemymoney.jpg
> 
> 
> Trésorerie de CPC, allégorie :
> 
> http://www.atchuup.com/wp-content/up...wing-money.gif


Ah bah tiens, tu as raison, avec une image j'arriverai peut-être à mieux me faire comprendre :



Si j'écris certains mots plutôt que d'autres, ce n'est pas innocent.

----------


## LaVaBo

> Je suis plus que perplexe sur la solution envisagée par CPC, c'est à dire de tenter coûte que coûte que continuer à distribuer sa version papier en kiosque.


D'après les pages précédentes, abandonner les ventes en kiosque ça serait abandonner le papier, parce que les abonnements seuls ne permettent pas au magazine de survivre en l'état.

Et - avis perso - abandonner le papier, ça serait transformer Canard PC en autre chose.

----------


## Couillou

En une entreprise qui n'a pas besoin de donations pour vivre ?




> Si j'écris certains mots plutôt que d'autres, ce n'est pas innocent.


Si tu t'en sers mal, également ?

Je ne suis pas sûr qu'ergoter sur la forme - encore une fois - apporte au débat.
Donc "à peu près" désigne une extrême minorité. On en est très loin, il suffit de lire.

----------


## JAILS4FUN

Il y a bien une solution '' c'est de transformer Blanche Neige en chèvre'' ou 

de faire un Euromillion en croisant les doigts tres tres forts ! ( promis si je gagne je vous rachète )

----------


## Nikkolei22

> D'après les pages précédentes, abandonner les ventes en kiosque ça serait abandonner le papier, parce que les abonnements seuls ne permettent pas au magazine de survivre en l'état.
> 
> Et - avis perso - abandonner le papier, ça serait transformer Canard PC en autre chose.


Pas grave. Joystick s'est bien transformé en CPC. CPC peut bien se transformer en...un autre nom d'abord, parce que dedans y'a des tests mobiles et console en plus !  ::P: 

C'est pas grave de mourir, ce qui compte c'est de toujours renaître (copyright JeanklôdvanDam)

----------


## LaVaBo

> Pas grave. Joystick s'est bien transformé en CPC. CPC peut bien se transformer en...un autre nom d'abord, parce que dedans y'a des tests mobiles et console en plus ! 
> 
> C'est pas grave de mourir, ce qui compte c'est de toujours renaître (copyright JeanklôdvanDam)


Dans le cadre d'une discussion nommée "Canard PC a besoin d'aide", il me paraît plus pertinent de voir d'abord s'ils peuvent s'en sortir sans créer complètement autre chose.

----------


## ravenloft75

> Je dis que sur quelques exemples personnels récents, qui constituent mon rapport au JV, le mag n'est pas présent.  
> Je ne jugeais pas, je témoignais. 
> .


Tu as quand même pris sur 4 exemples de jeux, 2 jeux quasi inconnu dont je suis presque certain que quasi aucun site ou mag de jeux vidéos sur la Terre n'a testé et un jeu qui vient de sortir il y a 2-3 jour. C'est pour ça que je parlais de faux procès vu les exemples pris un peu trop orientés.
 Il y a tellement de jeux qui sortent chaque année et ça va qu'en augmentant que le mag, quelque soit le boulot qu'il fournit sauf à coûter plus de 100 € afin d payer la centaine de testeurs nécessaires, ne pourra jamais être présent dans ton rapport au JV ou seulement partiellement au mieux. Ce n'était pas le cas il y a quelques années mais c'est le cas maintenant et ça touche tout mag et site de jeu vidéo. Ce n'est pas propore à CPC ni à sa situation.
Si tu veux de l'actu ou un test day one, des infos sur des jeux indés très peu connu, c'est clair que CPC risque de peu croiser statistiquement ton rapport au JV même si CPC s'intéresse bien plus que d'autre à l'actu indé.

----------


## Nikkolei22

> Dans le cadre d'une discussion nommée "Canard PC a besoin d'aide", il me paraît plus pertinent de voir d'abord s'ils peuvent s'en sortir sans créer complètement autre chose.


Ben sous cette forme j'y crois pas trop. J'achète aussi (un peu sous le manteau) Roleplaying Game Magazine qui est un peu spécialisé JRPG. Rythme de parution initial : mensuel. Puis trimestriel suite difficultés de la presse. Et maintenant il sort largement à la bourre. Le numéro 55 était intitulé oct-decembre...le 56 jan-mars 2018 sort le 26 février.
Et il vaut ...8.95 EUR.
Commentaires des gens sur le facebook : woaou ! presque 10 balles je passe mon tour.

A ton avis, que va t il lui arriver bientôt ?

----------


## Borh

> D'après les pages précédentes, abandonner les ventes en kiosque ça serait abandonner le papier, parce que les abonnements seuls ne permettent pas au magazine de survivre en l'état.


Mais justement, cette affirmation n'est pas démontrée. 
Les abonnements ne sont pas le seul moyen de vendre un magazine hors kiosque. Certains magazines ne se vendent que par correspondance, même au numéro. Je viens justement de me prendre Player Spirit ce mois ci (avec encore plein d'anciens de Joystick). J'aurais préféré une version web, mais comme ils ne font que le papier, je me le suis fait livré dans ma boîte au lettre.  

Le lectorat CPC est pas énorme mais il est particulièrement fidèle. CPC devrait jouer là dessus. Je veux bien comprendre que pour beaucoup c'est important d'avoir la magazine papier, mais l'acheter en kiosque ou le recevoir dans sa boîte au lettre, est-ce si différent ? 

Je ne sais pas si la majorité sait comment le crowdfunding a démarré sur internet : un groupe de rock, Marillion, s'est fait virer de sa maison de disque, Emi, après 15 ans de service, parce qu'il ne vendait plus assez d'albums. Ce groupe avait (et a encore) un public restreint mais particulièrement fidèle, dont je fais partie. Il a donc eu l'idée de lancer les précommandes et la diffusion de son futur album via son fan club, et ça a marché, et 20 ans après, le groupe est encore là. 
Le public de CPC y ressemble, pas énorme mais particulièrement fidèle. Et je pense qu'une bonne partie accepterait de passer de l'achat en kiosque à l'achat par correspondance. Tout comme d'ailleurs la VPC a progressivement bouffé la vente physique d'un très grand nombre d'articles, je ne vois pas pourquoi ce serait différent pour les magazines papier.

----------


## kilfou

> Pas idiot. 
> Mais je ne connais pas la logistique : comment le mag arrive en librairie ?


Pas par Prestallis, c'est un autre canal de diffusion/distribution, pas forcément mieux que Presstalis. Y a Hachette par exemple, histoire de rappeler des souvenirs aux vieux.  ::trollface:: 
Le 1 est disponible en librairie par exemple.

----------


## tompalmer

> Ok j'arrête aussi mais juste deux points :
> 
> - un business model quelqu'il soit, même basé sur une idée très belle et très pure, mais qui échoue financièrement est un mauvais business model. Voilà c'est dit.


En fait le magazine se porte pas trop mal, mais si on se met à leur ponctionner leurs sous, faut comprendre que ça fasse mal.

----------


## LaVaBo

> Mais justement, cette affirmation n'est pas démontrée.


Non mais c'est Ivan qui le dit, pas moi ou un autre lecteur sans info sur le sujet. On peut supposer qu'il y a un peu réfléchi.

----------


## Couillou

> Je ne sais pas si la majorité sait comment le crowdfunding a démarré sur internet : un groupe de rock, Marillion, s'est fait virer de sa maison de disque, Emi, après 15 ans de service, parce qu'il ne vendait plus assez d'albums. Ce groupe avait (et a encore) un public restreint mais particulièrement fidèle, dont je fais partie. Il a donc eu l'idée de lancer les précommandes et la diffusion de son futur album via son fan club, et ça a marché, et 20 ans après, le groupe est encore là.


Ah ouais ? J'ignorais complètement  ::o: 
(bon moi je suis resté sur Misplaced Childhood et Fugazi  ::ninja:: ).

----------


## ced86

> Mais justement, cette affirmation n'est pas démontrée..... _blablablablabblabla_


Go lire FAQ en page 1 ? 
Franchement, tu n'es pas le premier à poser la question et Ivan y a déja répondu.

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Comme une contradiction dans ton exemple


Manuel de mauvaise foi page 22 : quand tu es à bout d'arguments, détourne l'attention sur une autre cible.  ::ninja:: 




> Et puis je ne jugeais pas, je témoignais  !


Attends, si "Responsable, mais pas coupable", ça fonctionne, je ne vois pas pourquoi je ne testerais pas "Je ne juge pas, je témoigne".  :X1: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> En fait le magazine se porte pas trop mal, mais si on se met à leur ponctionner leurs sous, faut comprendre que ça fasse mal.


C'est pas tellement "on leur prend leur sous" (problème ponctuel), c'est la dépendance à un prestataire unique et incontournable dont la gestion déconne dans la durée et dans l'abus de pouvoir (problème structurel) avec trop peu de marges pour constituer un bas de laine en cas de coup dur (c'est en très gros ce que dit Nikkolei22) et une façon de régler les moments où ça grippe non pas avec un refinancement par l'état mais en tapant sur les clients. Je sens que la lecture du jugement va être passionnante... en l'état ne je pige pas trop quels sont les curseurs qui font que ça se passe différemment d'avec les banques.

----------


## sdecool

Effectivement la situation est difficile, plus qu'à attendre la sortie du support via ulule pour participer. Abonné depuis le début ça serait dommage de perdre un tel monument ^^ J'ai même collé un des autocollants de la campagne kickstarter sur la porte de mon bureau au boulot :-)

----------


## moimadmax

Je ne pense pas que cette question à été posée, pas dans la FAQ et rien dans la recherche.

*Avez vous votre mot à dire sur le jugement au tribunal de commerce ?* Soit directement, soit via un collectif ou autre.

----------


## Wulfstan

> En parlant de librairie, ça me paraîtrait pas con d'y proposer le mensuel, surtout si vous bossez sur un format mook. C'est un autre moyen de vendre...


Est-ce qu'augmenter les points de vente ce ne serait pas également augmenter la facture auprès de MLP ? Les librairies font-elles d'ailleurs partie de leur réseau (ils ne distribuent que de la presse ou aussi les bouquins ?) ?

----------


## Howii

Mouip ben j'ai hâte de voir ce que ça va donner (et j'angoisse aussi un peu, faut l'avouer). J'dois avouer que si changement massif de formule il y a, un truc genre tous les tests et news se retrouvent uniquement sur le site afin de laisser de la place dans le magazine pour du gros dossiers et les autres rubriques, ça me botterait pas mal.

Le format mensuel ne me dérange pas vraiment. Ça va me rappeler l'époque où je lisais Joystick et PCJ  ::ninja::

----------


## kilfou

C'est pas du tout le même canal de distrib, rien à voir avec MLP ou Presstalis. Mais oui ça a un coût que cpc est pas forcément capable d'absorber là tout de suite, mais une formule mook un peu déconnecté de l'actualité avec les dossiers pérennes aurait plus sa place en librairie, ce serait du longseller. M'enfin je pense qu'ils ont pas la tête à ça en ce moment.

----------


## Borh

> Envoyé par Borh
> 
> 
> Mais justement, cette affirmation n'est pas démontrée..... blablablablabblabla
> 
> 
> Go lire FAQ en page 1 ? 
> Franchement, tu n'es pas le premier à poser la question et Ivan y a déja répondu.


Poste à la fois irrespectueux et mensonger. Il n'y a absolument pas de démonstration dans la FAQ.
On peut avoir un avis différent du mien, ça ne justifie pas ce type de réponse.

Il me semble que jusqu'à maintenant, la discussion était calme et respectueuse ici, dommage.

----------


## Nikkolei22

> En fait le magazine se porte pas trop mal, mais si on se met à leur ponctionner leurs sous, faut comprendre que ça fasse mal.


Juste sur ce point, parce qu'on dirait Canardpc s'est fait braquer : il est bien précisé dès le début du message que Presstalis (Ivan dit ses dirigeants mais j'ai du mal à me figurer ça) a ponctionné 25% de la Trésorerie de CPC. Pas 25% de son résultat.
La Trésorerie d'une boite ce sont - en gros - les fonds disponibles sur son compte. Et ce fric ne lui appartient pas forcément ou ne correspond pas à ce qui va rentrer définitivement dans sa poche. C'est peut être une avance des clients (abonnements) ou l'argent des fournisseurs pas encore payés mais ayant déjà effectué une prestation.

Là ce qui s'est passé c'est que CPC - et bien d'autres magazines ou quotidiens - s'est vu fragilisé lorsque Presstalis a subitement retenu 25% de cette trésorerie. C'est à dire des règlements qu'il devait reverser sur les ventes en kiosque.

Vous voyez la nuance entre 1) ils ont retardé des versements (ce qui est évidemment mal je le répète) et 2) ils ont volé notre fric, ce qui est du racket.
Par contre c'est sûr que si entre temps ils mettent la clé sous la porte le fric sera définitivement perdu, comme quand tu as vendu à un client non solvable.
Sauf que là la bizarrerie du modèle c'est que ton fournisseur est aussi chargé de collecter tes fonds.

Dans l'histoire moi je vois une mauvaise gestion et une tréso catastrophique (Presstalis) et une autre qui...ben ne permet pas de survivre à terme quoiqu'il advienne.

Dans tous les cas le modèle de distribution de la presse tel qu'il existe est plombé et va mourir. Et rester un magazine papier indépendant parait impossible sous la forme traditionnelle.

----------


## Mydriaze

Bonsoir,

Je suis le PDG des alimentations 蹩腳的食物, alias Heden alimentations, réputées pour leurs qualités et pouvoir calorifère élevé. Si je suis présent aujourd'hui sur ce forum, c'est pour vous tendre la main, car la situation est urgente. Je vous propose ainsi un partenariat CPC-Heden afin de mettre notre savoir-faire en commun et devenir les numéros 1 mondiaux bien loin devant Seasonic. Bien entendu, vous toucherez un pourcentage sur les ventes et vous pourrez ainsi renflouer votre trésorerie.

Nous vous proposons également de vous héberger gratuitement dans nos locaux (adresse: chez Momo kebab, cave B escalier C, garage 8, Clichy).

Merci de me donner une réponse rapidement.

----------


## AdenaK

Moi j'ai juste une question: Quelle est la méthode la plus efficace pour vous sauver, les canards? Abo numérique? Un don? Abo papier?

Faites vos jeux, moi ça me ferait super chier de vous voir disparaître, donc posez cartes sur table et je pense qu'on serait nombreux à "backer" le projet.
(Ya bien une quantité astronomique de couillons qui a backé Star citizen)
(désolé, c'était ptet pas des couillons) (pas tous)

 :;):

----------


## Sinequanone

Présent pour subventionner si besoin.
Quelle décision a été rendue pour Pressetalis au final ?

----------


## Baalim

@ Borh 

Ah, un copain Marillion  :Beer: 

La solution est d'ailleurs toujours viable.
Je viens justement de recevour une annonce pour le financement du nouveau Queensryche sur pledge music.


J'ai quand même l'impression que nous sommes nombreux à penser que cette campagne.ne va être qu'une rustine, juste bonne à survivre à une époque de transition ( pour ne pas la nommer, la fin de la distribution en kiosque)

Le truc, c'est qu'il va vite falloir penser à l'après. Autrement, on est bon pour une nouvelle campagne ulule l'année prochaine

----------


## Nikkolei22

> J'ai quand même l'impression que nous sommes nombreux à penser que cette campagne.ne va être qu'une rustine, juste bonne à survivre à une époque de transition ( pour ne pas la nommer, la fin de la distribution en kiosque)
> 
> Le truc, c'est qu'il va vite falloir penser à l'après. Autrement, on est bon pour une nouvelle campagne ulule l'année prochaine


C'est un peu l'idée qui résume tout :tired: .

----------


## Wulfstan

> J'ai quand même l'impression que nous sommes nombreux à penser que cette campagne.ne va être qu'une rustine, juste bonne à survivre à une époque de transition ( pour ne pas la nommer, la fin de la distribution en kiosque)


Reparlons-en lorsqu'on aura les détails de la dite campagne. Parce que ce qu'on voit ici pour l'instant, c'est beaucoup de spéculation.

----------


## Borh

> Ah ouais ? J'ignorais complètement 
> (bon moi je suis resté sur Misplaced Childhood et Fugazi ).





> @ Borh 
> 
> Ah, un copain Marillion


Je pensais que personne ne connaîtrait. Doit y avoir une sur-représentation chez les lecteurs de CPC.

Quand je disais que le public de Marillion et celui de CPC se ressemblait, je pensais pas que c'était à ce point.

----------


## Couillou

Comme quoi on peut aimer CPC et avoir bon goût.

 ::ninja::

----------


## znokiss

Yep, c'est ce que me dit ma femme.

----------


## Vaykadji

> Ca non, ça fait des années que la transformation est engagée par de grands acteurs. Mais au moins de "considérer" ceux qui ont réussi cette transformation sinon s'en inspirer.


Personne n'a "réussi" cette transformation, tout le monde patine depuis une dizaine d'années. S'il y avait une formule magique, tout le monde l'appliquerait.

----------


## vectra

Ca craint du boudin.
Finies, donc, ces virées chez le buraliste?  ::unsure:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Bonsoir,
> 
> Je suis le PDG des alimentations 蹩腳的食物, alias Heden alimentations, réputées pour leurs qualités et pouvoir calorifère élevé. Si je suis présent aujourd'hui sur ce forum, c'est pour vous tendre la main, car la situation est urgente. Je vous propose ainsi un partenariat CPC-Heden afin de mettre notre savoir-faire en commun et devenir les numéros 1 mondiaux bien loin devant Seasonic. Bien entendu, vous toucherez un pourcentage sur les ventes et vous pourrez ainsi renflouer votre trésorerie.
> 
> Nous vous proposons également de vous héberger gratuitement dans nos locaux (adresse: chez Momo kebab, cave B escalier C, garage 8, Clichy).
> 
> Merci de me donner une réponse rapidement.


 ::lol::

----------


## D4rk-St4lker

> Juste sur ce point, parce qu'on dirait Canardpc s'est fait braquer : il est bien précisé dès le début du message que Presstalis (Ivan dit ses dirigeants mais j'ai du mal à me figurer ça) a ponctionné 25% de la Trésorerie de CPC. Pas 25% de son résultat.
> La Trésorerie d'une boite ce sont - en gros - les fonds disponibles sur son compte. Et ce fric ne lui appartient pas forcément ou ne correspond pas à ce qui va rentrer définitivement dans sa poche. C'est peut être une avance des clients (abonnements) ou l'argent des fournisseurs pas encore payés mais ayant déjà effectué une prestation.
> 
> Là ce qui s'est passé c'est que CPC - et bien d'autres magazines ou quotidiens - s'est vu fragilisé lorsque Presstalis a subitement retenu 25% de cette trésorerie. C'est à dire des règlements qu'il devait reverser sur les ventes en kiosque.
> 
> Vous voyez la nuance entre 1) ils ont retardé des versements (ce qui est évidemment mal je le répète) et 2) ils ont volé notre fric, ce qui est du racket.
> Par contre c'est sûr que si entre temps ils mettent la clé sous la porte le fric sera définitivement perdu, comme quand tu as vendu à un client non solvable.
> Sauf que là la bizarrerie du modèle c'est que ton fournisseur est aussi chargé de collecter tes fonds.
> Dans l'histoire moi je vois une mauvaise gestion et une tréso catastrophique (Presstalis) et une autre qui...ben ne permet pas de survivre à terme quoiqu'il advienne.
> Dans tous les cas le modèle de distribution de la presse tel qu'il existe est plombé et va mourir. Et rester un magazine papier indépendant parait impossible sous la forme traditionnelle.


Ben oui, il se font braquer, car il y a déja plus de 40% de la valeur du magazine qui est pris ..... pour la distribution, donc presstalis. Que penserais tu d'acheter un article sur internet 100€ et de payer 40€ de livraison !!
En fait le seul rôle de Presstalis est de couler la Presse !!! Presstalis c'est la CGT livre avec des caches d'armes (!!) des tonnes de papier détournée (https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Presst..._mat%C3%A9riel), Presstalis c'est les NMPP qui ont fait faillite en 2012 avec pres de 200 M€ de dettes effacer et renflouer de près de 200M€ remis encore par l'état et autres prêts divers, et cinq ans apres .... 320M€ de dettes, une application que même le concours des jeux pourris de CPC ne voudrais pas (ZEN), et toujours une livraisons et ajustement des titres catastrophiques avec un site internet datant de Mathusalem (https://i.imgur.com/TA2OPCO.png) Je veux un canard pc en réassort/mise en rayon; a moi de deviner lequel https://i.imgur.com/EukpH9B.png et ne pensez même pas a avoir une photo de couve !!!!
Personnellement je suis diffuseur de presse ... et abonné a Canard PC, c'est pas beau pour mon boulot, mais c'est le seul moyen d’être sur de le recevoir !! En tant que Presse, on me le livrai (maintenant j'essaye même plus de l'avoir) 1 fois sur 3 alors que je vendais au minimum le mien !!???
Presstalis est une grosse entité qui sert a enrichir  quelques gros éditeurs : Le Monde, Le Figaro, même le très propre Canard enchaîner (très enchaîner a Presstalis puisque faisant parti des décideur ^^) !! La distribution est foireuse, les quantité livrées sont inadéquate et le diffuseur ne peut rien faire, ses demandes de changement de service ne sont que très rarement prise en compte, les retours ne sont même plus vérifier, etc. Même les (TRÈS rares) employés qui voudraient bien travailler ne peuvent rien faire. Même un éditeur lui même a des difficultés pour choisir les services de ces propres titres (j'ai eu le soucis avec un hebdo, 5 client qui me le demande,  2 de reçus .... l’éditeur a mis 3 numéro avant de réussir a me faire augmenter le service !!)
Pour ceux dont la réalité de la Presse Française intéresse je met le lien de mediapart sur Presstalis : https://blogs.mediapart.fr/schwartze...scandale-detat  (Le Canard m'en voudra pas, puisqu'il sont cul et chemise avec Mediapart maintenant XD)

Pour ce qui est de CPC lui même, il est au même niveau que tous les "éditeurs de niches", les petits éditeurs. Ceux qui sortent des titres a peu d'exemplaire avec un lectorat plus restreint (mais rentable !) du style Cibles pour les armes, cpc pour les jeux, même certains mag de foot, etc. Ceux-la même qui devraient être protéger par la Loi Bichet (pluralité et égalité de la Presse écrite), vont être les premiers (les seuls ?) a crever ! Pour résumer, ceux qui ne font pas de la soupe "VoiciOopsesque" ou ne parle pas du testament de Johnny Olida vont disparaître des rayons si Presstalis n'est pas tout simplement liquider et remplacer par un autre système de distribution enfin efficace (pour info, le concurrent de Presstalis, les NMPP est lui, bénéficiaire). Les solutions proposés a ce jour ne servent qu'a maintenir Presstalis encore en vie quelques temps .... le temps que le Figaro et surtout le Monde puissent rattraper leurs retard sur le numérique et bien sur, au frais de l’état, avec l'aide de Presstalis, et a coup de subvention. 

Le plan de redressement ? Les petits éditeurs vont verser x% a perte pendant 4 ans, les gros éditeurs vont payer immédiatement une grosse somme .... qu'ils récupérerons (Presstalis devrait les rembourser, je serais même pas étonner que ce soit avec intérêt) !!! et surtout, rien ne change !! On renfloue les caisses sur le Cul des éditeurs (pas tous ^^), des diffuseurs (tous) et bien sur, des acheteurs (tous aussi). On repars comme en 2012 ..... et dans 4-5 ans, Presstalis est encore en faillite, mais les 3/4 des éditeurs (les "petits", ceux qui sont indépendant et libre de leurs opinions) auront disparus !!. Ne resterons que les Gros, les propriétés de Drahi (express and co), Niel (le nouveau magazine littéraire (mdr Niel et la littérature .... du minitel rose peut être)), etc. Et là, la pluralité de la Presse passeras de pas grand chose, a néant !!!!!! 
Tips Pro : Quel est le salaire moyen de Presstalis (masse salariale/nombre d’employer) ???  64.000€  vuiiii, soixante quatre mille euro !! Sachant que le salaire d'embauche et a 1800-2000€ (déjà pas dégueu pour un manutentionnaire, beaucoup de diffuseur de Presse ne le touche pas pour 50h mini de travail semaine) je vous laisse imaginer les salaires des directeurs et autre haut fonctionnaire incapable qui gère ce dinausore et se gave. 

En bref, OUI, aidons CPC a résister a Urssaf, Cancras, Carbalas et Presstalias, les vampires. Et même si le papier vas disparaître d'ici 3-4 ans, aidons CPC a tenir ces 4 ans, et surtout, aidons les vieux con comme moi a se sevré du papier. Parce que, y'a pas photo, laisser CPC a cotés de mon PQ, c'est largement moins chiant (si j'ose dire) que de laisser mon Samsung !!!!

Donc, OUNE PTITE PIECE, SIOUPLAIS, POUR NOURRRIR BÉBÉ HEUUUU NON  CPC

PS1 : Envoyer vos dons a : AssociationPourAiderFredAAiderCPCAvecl'AideDeTous, l'APAFAACPCAADT, association a but non lucratif s'engage a reverser 10 BitCoinCoin a CPC pour chaque Bitcoin reçus et utiliser le reste pour monter une fondation (comme TOUT nos président et autres milliardaire) afin de ne pas payer d’impôts, manger dans des 5 étoiles resort, rouler en Tesla écolo pas en simple Porsche comme  D Douillet pour les Pièces Jaune,  faire un max de conférence . petits fours caviar a 400K€, etc, etc. Bref, a faire comme tous nos artiste, politique; grand chef d'entreprise donneur de leçons : a m'occuper de mon cul dans ma tours d'ivoire, a abrutir le peuple, et a reprocher au Français d’être Radin et inhospitalier, Raciste, Sans dents, Illettré, Pouilleux etc etc  XD

Ps2 : C'est plein de fautes :/ T'est mauvais ! T'est mauvais !, faut s'y faire, je suis mauvais en orthographe, c'est pour ça que je vend les écrits des autres

Ps3 : C'est long ... mais c'est un sujet plus que grave. hormis CPC, c'est la mort de la Presse honnête, de la presse de cœur avec des journalistes qui y croient , des magasines "intelligent" et pluraliste, ceux qui apportes une connaissance a son lecteur (même futile). C'est aussi, bien sur, la mort de milliers de diffuseurs de Presse et de Kiosquier. Et c'est la venu du règne des mags Télé-réalité, des journaux d'opinion sans opinion avec des journalistes AFPiste en ligne directe avec la direction pour contrôle et autorisation de publier. En bref, le règne de la presse Youtube (tout s’achète et se monnaye ^^) :/

----------


## Saereg

> un site internet datant de Mathusalem (https://i.imgur.com/TA2OPCO.png) Je veux un canard pc en réassort/mise en rayon; a moi de deviner lequel https://i.imgur.com/EukpH9B.png et ne pensez même pas a avoir une photo de couve !!!!


 :Pouah: 

Merci pour le pavé qui vient d'un mec qui connait le milieu de la distrib, quand on est pas dedans on s'imagine pas trop le délire, promis j'vais arrêter de pourrir mon dealer quand il me dira qu'il n'a pas mon cpc  :;): 

Sinon j'veux un mug cpc, faites péter le merchandising là, doit bien y avoir des sous à se faire de ce côté là aussi !

----------


## Edmond Edantes

Au risque de rendre triste toute la rédac, je pense  que l'avenir de la presse est numérique.
Par l'effet de tarte à la crème total: mettre en contact direct le consommateur et le producteur. Comme on va chercher les œufs à la ferme, on ira chercher nos infos sous le croupion des rédactions.

Fini les intermédiaires, fini le cumul de marges; fini les effets collatéraux de réseaux mal fichus qui masquent la vrai valeur d'une parution (valeur + et -).

Les tendances sont là; Libération et Le Monde ont vu leur ventes numériques fortement progresser; pareil pour les US qui connaissent cette tendance depuis plus longtemps.

Donc mon modeste avis: poussez encore plus vers cet axe; comme un canal d'avenir garantissant votre autonomie et un rapport direct avec vos lecteurs.
Traitez le papier comme un offre complémentaire pour des lecteurs attachés à ce support (et qui sont tout aussi respectables).
Mais encouragez la conversion comme un moyen de vous libérer de tous ces intermédiaires d'un autre temps.

Oui je vous aiderai comme je vous ai aidé lors de la construction de l'offre numérique. Comme vous passez 90% à écrire des idioties pour notre plus grand plaisir, cela vous laisse une grande réserve de bon sang pour construire des projets qui tiennent la route.

----------


## Lennyroquai

> Le pâvé de D4rk-St4lker


 :Cafe1:  :Facepalm:  :Angry:  :Cell:  :Boom: 

Merci pour ce témoignage... c'est fou ces situations complètement ubuesque

Joystick a été une partie de mon enfance (ce qui explique que je suis idiot), CPC a été là après pour me filer ma dose ! Même si les arguments de certaines personnes ici sont parfaitement recevables sur le futur. Je te suivrai, peut importe ! Ma famille bouffera des pâtes pendant des mois à cause du Ulule, mais ca sera pour le "Greater Good" et un certain idéal de la presse idiote et engagée !

----------


## Humain

> Joystick a été une partie de mon enfance (ce qui explique que je suis idiot)


Ah, je ne suis donc pas le seul.

----------


## Borh

> En bref, OUI, aidons CPC a résister a Urssaf, Cancras, Carbalas et Presstalias, les vampires. Et même si le papier vas disparaître d'ici 3-4 ans, aidons CPC a tenir ces 4 ans, et surtout, aidons les vieux con comme moi a se sevré du papier. Parce que, y'a pas photo, laisser CPC a cotés de mon PQ, c'est largement moins chiant (si j'ose dire) que de laisser mon Samsung !!!!


Je l'ai déjà dit, mais se passer de la vente en kiosque ne signifie pas abandonner définitivement le papier. Et la vente par correspondance ne signifie pas obligatoirement de passer par un abonnement, on peut très bien vendre par numéro. J'ai acheté Player Spirit ce mois ci par correspondance. Pix'n Love fonctionne de cette façon depuis un bon moment. 
Et toute la presse scientifique fonctionne sur ce modèle : une version web, et des versions papiers en vente par correspondance par abonnement ou au numéro. Par contre pas la peine d'essayer de trouver le dernier n° de Nature ou du Lancet chez votre marchand de journaux, ils n'y seront pas.

Avec Amazon, ventes privées, etc. qui taillent depuis un moment des croupières à Carrefour et la Fnac, la fin de Score Games et Stock Games, il n'est plus à démontrer que la VPC est très largement rentré dans notre culture de consommation.

Bien sûr en étant plus en kiosque, on perd de la visibilité et la possibilité qu'un quidam qui n'a jamais entendu parler de CPC le feuillette et l'achète. Mais imo, ça doit représenter peanuts comparé aux gens qui connaissent déjà CPC et vont en kiosque exprès pour se le procurer. Et maintenant de toute façon, la meilleure visibilité, c'est sur les réseaux sociaux. Comment j'ai entendu parlé de Player Spirit, simplement par des personnes que je suivais sur Youtube et Twitter et qui en ont parlé et l'ont conseillé. Si le magazine avait compté sur le kiosque pour que les gens le découvre, je l'aurais jamais vu parce que ça fait longtemps que j'ai plus mis les pieds dans un kiosque (les 2/3 de mon quartier ont du fermer ces 10 dernières années de toute façon).

----------


## AdenaK

> Juste sur ce point, parce qu'on dirait Canardpc s'est fait braquer : il est bien précisé dès le début du message que Presstalis (Ivan dit ses dirigeants mais j'ai du mal à me figurer ça) a ponctionné 25% de la Trésorerie de CPC. Pas 25% de son résultat.
> La Trésorerie d'une boite ce sont - en gros - les fonds disponibles sur son compte. Et ce fric ne lui appartient pas forcément ou ne correspond pas à ce qui va rentrer définitivement dans sa poche. C'est peut être une avance des clients (abonnements) ou l'argent des fournisseurs pas encore payés mais ayant déjà effectué une prestation.
> 
> Là ce qui s'est passé c'est que CPC - et bien d'autres magazines ou quotidiens - s'est vu fragilisé lorsque Presstalis a subitement retenu 25% de cette trésorerie. C'est à dire des règlements qu'il devait reverser sur les ventes en kiosque.
> 
> Vous voyez la nuance entre 1) ils ont retardé des versements (ce qui est évidemment mal je le répète) et 2) ils ont volé notre fric, ce qui est du racket.
> Par contre c'est sûr que si entre temps ils mettent la clé sous la porte le fric sera définitivement perdu, comme quand tu as vendu à un client non solvable.
> Sauf que là la bizarrerie du modèle c'est que ton fournisseur est aussi chargé de collecter tes fonds.
> 
> ...


Alors question naïve: une "dématérialisation totale" est-elle envisageable pour ne pas dépendre de distributeurs peu scrupuleux et/ou peu compétents et/ou en train de mourir eux-mêmes?

Concrètement, ça réglerait la question "presse", même si je suppose que c'est susceptible de soulever d'autres problèmes:
- Canard PC est-il encore canard PC si il ne sort plus au format papier?
- La communauté est-elle assez nombreuse, solide et fidèle pour continuer à faire vivre l'entreprise Canard PC via des abonnements numériques, des goodies, etc ?
- Les revenus seront-ils alors suffisants pour conserver tout le monde?

A ces trois questions je répondrais bien "oui", "je ne sais pas" et "peut-être si la rédaction diversifie ses activités" (calendriers des Dieux du PC, goodies, assistanat social, soins psychiatriques pour canards psychopathes. Ah non vous faites déjà la dernière...).

Blague à part, je fais les questions et les réponses sur un sujet que je suis loin de connaître, mais vue la tournure des évènements, j'ai peur que seule une mutation conséquente puisse sauver le meilleur journal en kiosque, avec so foot (oui, je me jette à l'eau, c'est ça le courage en politique). Là, j'ai la désagréable impression d'une fuite en avant vers un destin programmé  ::(:

----------


## Titimario

> Ben oui, il se font braquer, car il y a déja plus de 40% de la valeur du magazine qui est pris ..... pour la distribution, donc presstalis. Que penserais tu d'acheter un article sur internet 100€ et de payer 40€ de livraison !!
> En fait le seul rôle de Presstalis est de couler la Presse !!! Presstalis c'est la CGT livre avec des caches d'armes (!!) des tonnes de papier détournée (https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Presst..._mat%C3%A9riel), Presstalis c'est les NMPP qui ont fait faillite en 2012 avec pres de 200 M€ de dettes effacer et renflouer de près de 200M€ remis encore par l'état et autres prêts divers, et cinq ans apres .... 320M€ de dettes, une application que même le concours des jeux pourris de CPC ne voudrais pas (ZEN), et toujours une livraisons et ajustement des titres catastrophiques avec un site internet datant de Mathusalem (https://i.imgur.com/TA2OPCO.png) Je veux un canard pc en réassort/mise en rayon; a moi de deviner lequel https://i.imgur.com/EukpH9B.png et ne pensez même pas a avoir une photo de couve !!!!
> Personnellement je suis diffuseur de presse ... et abonné a Canard PC, c'est pas beau pour mon boulot, mais c'est le seul moyen d’être sur de le recevoir !! En tant que Presse, on me le livrai (maintenant j'essaye même plus de l'avoir) 1 fois sur 3 alors que je vendais au minimum le mien !!???
> Presstalis est une grosse entité qui sert a enrichir  quelques gros éditeurs : Le Monde, Le Figaro, même le très propre Canard enchaîner (très enchaîner a Presstalis puisque faisant parti des décideur ^^) !! La distribution est foireuse, les quantité livrées sont inadéquate et le diffuseur ne peut rien faire, ses demandes de changement de service ne sont que très rarement prise en compte, les retours ne sont même plus vérifier, etc. Même les (TRÈS rares) employés qui voudraient bien travailler ne peuvent rien faire. Même un éditeur lui même a des difficultés pour choisir les services de ces propres titres (j'ai eu le soucis avec un hebdo, 5 client qui me le demande,  2 de reçus .... l’éditeur a mis 3 numéro avant de réussir a me faire augmenter le service !!)
> Pour ceux dont la réalité de la Presse Française intéresse je met le lien de mediapart sur Presstalis : https://blogs.mediapart.fr/schwartze...scandale-detat  (Le Canard m'en voudra pas, puisqu'il sont cul et chemise avec Mediapart maintenant XD)
> 
> Pour ce qui est de CPC lui même, il est au même niveau que tous les "éditeurs de niches", les petits éditeurs. Ceux qui sortent des titres a peu d'exemplaire avec un lectorat plus restreint (mais rentable !) du style Cibles pour les armes, cpc pour les jeux, même certains mag de foot, etc. Ceux-la même qui devraient être protéger par la Loi Bichet (pluralité et égalité de la Presse écrite), vont être les premiers (les seuls ?) a crever ! Pour résumer, ceux qui ne font pas de la soupe "VoiciOopsesque" ou ne parle pas du testament de Johnny Olida vont disparaître des rayons si Presstalis n'est pas tout simplement liquider et remplacer par un autre système de distribution enfin efficace (pour info, le concurrent de Presstalis, les NMPP est lui, bénéficiaire). Les solutions proposés a ce jour ne servent qu'a maintenir Presstalis encore en vie quelques temps .... le temps que le Figaro et surtout le Monde puissent rattraper leurs retard sur le numérique et bien sur, au frais de l’état, avec l'aide de Presstalis, et a coup de subvention. 
> 
> Le plan de redressement ? Les petits éditeurs vont verser x% a perte pendant 4 ans, les gros éditeurs vont payer immédiatement une grosse somme .... qu'ils récupérerons (Presstalis devrait les rembourser, je serais même pas étonner que ce soit avec intérêt) !!! et surtout, rien ne change !! On renfloue les caisses sur le Cul des éditeurs (pas tous ^^), des diffuseurs (tous) et bien sur, des acheteurs (tous aussi). On repars comme en 2012 ..... et dans 4-5 ans, Presstalis est encore en faillite, mais les 3/4 des éditeurs (les "petits", ceux qui sont indépendant et libre de leurs opinions) auront disparus !!. Ne resterons que les Gros, les propriétés de Drahi (express and co), Niel (le nouveau magazine littéraire (mdr Niel et la littérature .... du minitel rose peut être)), etc. Et là, la pluralité de la Presse passeras de pas grand chose, a néant !!!!!! 
> Tips Pro : Quel est le salaire moyen de Presstalis (masse salariale/nombre d’employer) ???  64.000€  vuiiii, soixante quatre mille euro !! Sachant que le salaire d'embauche et a 1800-2000€ (déjà pas dégueu pour un manutentionnaire, beaucoup de diffuseur de Presse ne le touche pas pour 50h mini de travail semaine) je vous laisse imaginer les salaires des directeurs et autre haut fonctionnaire incapable qui gère ce dinausore et se gave.


Intéressante mise au point de quelqu'un du milieu. Merci!

----------


## SFK94

C'est mon côté vieux c... mais personnellement je ne veux pas que CPC se transforme en full site web qui push des articles en continu, avec des "clickbaits"...
Bref, je donnerai pour ma part quel que soit le retour (un mois d'abo ou même rien).
C'est la survie, non pas du modèle "le magazine en kiosque" qui est en jeu mais d'une idée (une utopie un peu aussi de nos jours) d'avoir des gens qui continuent à créer du vrai contenu indépendant, et informant un public, nécessitant à ce dernier un effort de lecture et de concentration (en gros : qui ne prend pas les gens pour des c...).
Si les grands acteurs protégés par des maisons colossales ne craignent pas (trop) les éternuements du marché, c'est pour ma part un devoir citoyen d'aider les petits honnêtes (vous entendez l'hymne Américain derrière moi  ::'(:  ?), à s'extirper de ce genre de situation.
Si Ivan n'est pas Prix Goncourt ( ::P: ), il est en revanche un très bon chef d'entreprise car on ne dure pas 15 ans dans ce secteur avec des comptes sains, j'imagine (personnellement, la presse je n'y connais rien, mais je n'ai pas l'impression que c'est un monde de Bisounours) ?
Après avoir dit cela, pitié j'espère que je ne vais retrouver une photo de lui sur un Yacht d'un magna des JV avec gros cigare dans la bouche  :Cigare:  ::P: .

----------


## Humain

Et quid de la vente par correspondance des numéros plutôt qu'en kiosque ? Ou pourrais meme imaginer ce genre de vente par des biais inhabituels. Amazon par exemple? Cela pourrait conférer une plus grande visibilité (avec le risque de l'effet inverse sur Amazon), tout en permettant de profiter de la plateforme logistique surpuissante de certains acteurs du secteur. Après il faut voir si le modèle est viable, notamment en raison de ce que ce types d'enseignes ponctionnent. Ou même si cela est possible vis à vis de leurs conditions de vente.

----------


## SFK94

> Et quid de la vente par correspondance des numéros plutôt qu'en kiosque ? Ou pourrais meme imaginer ce genre de vente par des biais inhabituels. Amazon par exemple? Cela pourrait conférer une plus grande visibilité (avec le risque de l'effet inverse sur Amazon), tout en permettant de profiter de la plateforme logistique surpuissante de certains acteurs du secteur. Après il faut voir si le modèle est viable, notamment en raison de ce que ce types d'enseignes ponctionnent. Ou même si cela est possible vis à vis de leurs conditions de vente.


pas bête ! mais la question des frais de port se pose...

----------


## Boyblue

Perso cette histoire m'a fait franchir le cap de l'abonnement. Je n'ai plus été abonné à un magazine depuis 20 ans suite à de nombreux problèmes de livraison mais là au moins j'aurais la version web si un numéro n'arrive pas. Le passage en mensuel ne me réjouit pas mais je ne lisais pas canard pc pour me tenir au courant de l'actu mais pour la manière dont elle était traitée par la redac. Même si le mag redevenait hebdo il serait battu par les sites d'actu en terme de vitesse. 

En attendant, s'il vous manque du contenus pour remplir le nouveau cpc "plus gros, plus mensuel, plus mieux", je vous encourage à faire revenir le panier garni. Je la trouvais vraiment sympa cette rubrique.

----------


## Foxyrad

> C'est mon côté vieux c... mais personnellement je ne veux pas que CPC se transforme en full site web qui push des articles en continu, avec des "clickbaits"...


Le principe d'un abonnement payant pour accéder à leurs articles c'est justement pour empêcher les clickbaits et autre pubs !

----------


## Mydriaze

Il y a 3 jours je parlais a ma compagne du plaisir de lire CPC, et que j’espérais que le mag devienne hebdomadaire.  ::(: 
J'ai été la pour le kickstarter, je serai là pour vous aider maintenant aussi.

J'en profite également pour "réfléchir" tout haut aux solutions qui pourrait exister. 

-On a déjà un joli site web. Manque un contenu vidéo. Un site web payant avec du contenu premium, genre un test vidéo bien foutu, c'est envisageable? 
-Ce qui me fait peur, c'est la sortie mensuel. Vous allez écrire un papier et 15 jours après le contenu sera obsolète. C'est ma crainte. Et je crains aussi que ce nouveau format soit un patch provisoire avant une longue agonie, qui interviendra a un moment ou à un autre.
-Pourquoi ne pas fusionner CPC hardware et CPC classique? CPC hardware marche bien, mais ne sort QUE tous les 2 mois, une sortie mensuel serait intéressante, non?

Bref dites moi ce que vous en pensez les canards, car mon cœur et froid en ce moment même...

----------


## Borh

> -Ce qui me fait peur, c'est la sortie mensuel. Vous allez écrire un papier et 15 jours après le contenu sera obsolète. C'est ma crainte. Et je crains aussi que ce nouveau format soit un patch provisoire avant une longue agonie, qui interviendra a un moment ou à un autre.


Pour l'actualité la plus fraiche possible, CPC ne pourra jamais concurrencer jeuxvideo.com, Gamekult ou Gameblog. 
Et je pense que ce n'est plus aussi grave qu'avant. De plus en plus de gens n'achètent plus leurs jeux day one et attendent que les jeux soient bien patchés et en promo (perso c'est mon cas). La technologie n'évolue plus aussi rapidement qu'avant, un jeu sorti il y a 2 ans n'est pas spécialement obsolète (je crois que les jeux graphiquement les plus impressionnants restent GTA 5 et Witcher 3 qui sont plus tout jeunes)
Mieux vaut un test bien fouillé, sur une version stable bien patchée comme il faut, qui parait 3 mois après la sortie du jeu, qu'un test à la va vite qui fait doublon avec ce qu'on peut lire par ailleurs gratos. 
Certains l'ont dit plus haut, mais je regrette par exemple qu'un testeur de CPC (Kahn Lusth) ait perdu son temps sur Kingdom Come Deliverance sur une version qui n'est visiblement pas optimale, le test n'apporte rien comparé à celui de Gamekult (par exemple).

A part CPC, je suis aussi abonné à arrêt sur image. C'est pas pour y lire des actualités de dernière minute qu'ils ne seront pas capable de mieux traiter que lemonde.fr ou lefigaro.fr

----------


## KaiN34

Si la solution est de laisser tomber la livraison en kiosque en mettant le paquet sur la version Web (en gardant la version papier seulement pour les abos), pour compenser cette perte de visibilité ne serait ce pas une bonne idée de faire  plus de live Twitch ? (en plus des réseaux sociaux comme l'a évoqué Borh).

----------


## pfufur

C'est "marrant" tout de même, cela fait écho avec le cas TF1 (à la différence prêt, que la chaîne de télévision, elle, est loin d'être dans le rouge...) Quand on nous dit que "la France va mal", malheureusement, à tous les niveaux, cela devient de plus en plus flagrant qu'il y a une mutation, pas toujours joyeuse...

----------


## Azerty

:Facepalm:

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> Pour l'actualité la plus fraiche possible, CPC ne pourra jamais concurrencer jeuxvideo.com, Gamekult ou Gameblog. 
> Et je pense que ce n'est plus aussi grave qu'avant. De plus en plus de gens n'achètent plus leurs jeux day one et attendent que les jeux soient bien patchés et en promo (perso c'est mon cas).


Exactement, à moins de faire un quotidien le retard sera toujours là. C'était déjà très compliqué pour eux en hebdo.
Même tous les 15 jours, CPC a assez souvent un décalage entre sorties des jeux et tests, parce que l'époque a changé et que certains éditeurs ne jouent pas (plus ?) le jeu, parce que certains jeux sortent dans un état déplorable et qu'ils préfèrent attendre le numéro suivant...
Dans tous les cas, la fraîcheur de l'info n'est pas l'argument de vente principal.

On est globalement adultes, responsables de nos achats, quand on achète un jeu en EA sans attendre le test (voire même certains participent à des KS), on sait pourquoi on l'achète, on a nos motivations, on prend consciemment un risque.
Et les rubriques "previews" et "en chantier" sont de fait bien utiles pour ces achats.

Quand le jeu est sorti, comme dit Borh, nous sommes nombreux à ne pas nous jeter dessus, et à moins des jeux multi, il y a plus d'avantages que d'inconvénients à acheter plus tard. 

Donc après, que veut on lire ? Pourquoi lit on CPC ? On est tous plutôt d'accord ici sur les raisons.
Plus pour le fond que la nouveauté.

Je partage les interrogations sur certaines rubriques en mensuel, comme les news, mais tant qu'on aura pas les détails du projet et les modifications, je m'attends vraiment à tout.
Ivan a parlé ici de devoir réfléchir aussi bien au site qu'au canard, parce que même quand nous avons accès aux 2, les lecteurs papier n'ont pas les mêmes attentes que les lecteurs uniquement web.
Dans tous les cas, je ne vois pas le fond changer, ce qui nous fait lire jusqu'à présent n'a pas de raison de disparaître.

----------


## Mephist0o0

Ouah, je savais que la presse allait mal, notamment à cause de Pressatlis, mais là, la mensualisation du Canard  je me la prends en pleine poire ! 
J'ose pas imaginer comment vous vous sentez à la rédaction.

Bien sûr je continuerai à lire le magazine, mais c'est bien embêtant...
Deux numéros par mois (et dire qu'avant, vous étiez un hebdo), cela fait partie du charme. Ce n'est bien sûr pas immédiat comme les tests écrit à l’arrache sur les sites internet (en plus de souvent servir la soupe à l'éditeur ainsi qu'aux fanboys). Voilà, t'as ton job, tes crédits, ton boss qui fait chier, mais t'as régulièrement ton mag' qui va te parler d'une tes pensions, sans être pédant, avec un bon esprit de déconnade et surtout de indépendance ! Disons que ça rappelle un peu les mags de jeux vidéo de l'enfance, la soumissions aux éditeurs et l'écriture d'adolescent en moins.

Une madeleine de Proust améliorée et régulière, en somme !

Mais je suis franchement dubitatif quand à la soution de la mensualisation... Ok, autrefois c'était comme ça, mais c’est ce qui a tué la presse JV face au Net ultra-réactif.
Je sais que le lectorat de CPC se situe moins dans l'urgence, mais il n’empêche que le décalage s'accroît et que les lecteurs 100 % papier vont pas le prendre bien.

De plus, la situation avec Presstalis, qui continuera pendant des mois et des mois à vous voler malgré votre changement de distributeur, n’est pas près de s'arranger. Dans 6 mois, je m'attends au passage bimestriel, puis trimestriel... Puis la mort du mag. 
Je suis attaché au support papier, on ne lit pas les choses de la même manière avec le texte entre les mains. Et la disparition des magazines n’est en rien inéluctable : CPC est en effet né de la disparition des mags papier de JV et était en bonne santé jusque là, après tout.

En outre, le gros problème de cette mensualisation du mag, c'est qu'il continue à nourrir le racket de Presstalis : la presse d'actualité française, en grosse sangsue purulente, pompe le sang de l’ensemble des journaux et magazines maintenant que les subventions (payées par nous, ne l'oublions pas) ne suffisent plus. Tout ça pour dérouler une propagande continuelle envers les sociétés du CAC 40 (détenues par des patrons de presse) et les partis du Système, leur mission d'information ayant disparue depuis des décennies. 

Bref, je me demande s'il ne vaut pas mieux abandonner le kiosque purement et simplement. Ivan a dit que la vente au numéro représentait des revenus importants, mais il y a d'autres moyens...
L'impression pour les abonnées,bien sûr. Et vendre le mag' en boutiques culturelles (Fnac, Cultura, Espace Leclerc, Album, réseau Canal BD...) plutôt qu'en kiosque. Certes, ça ferait vachement moins d'exemplaires distribués, mais le ratio vendus/distribués serait vraisemblablement meilleur. Je dis peut-être une grosse connerie parce que je ne connais pas le milieu de la diffusion, si ça trouve ce n'est pas du tout rentable et pose des problèmes d’indépendance vis-à-vis des grandes marques qui paient aux magasins les têtes de gondole, alors ne me tombez pas dessus SVP.

Dans tous les cas, on a intérêt à convaincre nos connaissances qui lisent de CPC de s’abonner si ce n'est pas déjà fait.

----------


## Boyblue

> Ok, autrefois c'était comme ça, mais c’est ce qui a tué la presse JV face au Net ultra-réactif.


Ce qui a tué la presse JV à l'époque c'est surtout qu'il n'y avait plus de différence entre les articles gratuits sur le net et ce payant sur papier. Les rares mag qui ont survécu ou émergé sont ceux qui avaient le petit plus qui a fait rester/venir les lecteurs.




> En outre, le gros problème de cette mensualisation du mag, c'est qu'il continue à nourrir le racket de Presstalis : la presse d'actualité française, en grosse sangsue purulente, pompe le sang de l’ensemble des journaux et magazines maintenant que les subventions (payées par nous, ne l'oublions pas) ne suffisent plus. Tout ça pour dérouler une propagande continuelle envers les sociétés du CAC 40 (détenues par des patrons de presse) et les partis du Système, leur mission d'information ayant disparue depuis des décennies. 
> 
> Bref, je me demande s'il ne vaut pas mieux abandonner le kiosque purement et simplement. Ivan a dit que la vente au numéro représentait des revenus importants, mais il y a d'autres moyens...
> L'impression pour les abonnées,bien sûr. Et vendre le mag' en boutiques culturelles (Fnac, Cultura, Espace Leclerc, Album, réseau Canal BD...) plutôt qu'en kiosque. Certes, ça ferait vachement moins d'exemplaires distribués, mais le ratio vendus/distribués serait vraisemblablement meilleur. Je dis peut-être une grosse connerie parce que je ne connais pas le milieu de la diffusion, si ça trouve ce n'est pas du tout rentable et pose des problèmes d’indépendance vis-à-vis des grandes marques qui paient aux magasins les têtes de gondole, alors ne me tombez pas dessus SVP.


J'ai eu la même réflexion au début mais je crois qu'il va falloir se mettre dans la tête qu'abandonner le kiosque n'est pas possible sinon la redac aurait pris cette option plutôt que celle de la mensualisation. Ça ne veut pas dire que ça n'arrivera pas mais ça ne sera pas dans l'immédiat.

La vente en librairie entrainerait un changement de format pour aller vers le mook. Les seules fois où j'ai vu des libraires vendre des magazines c'était un spécialiste de la BD qui recevait des comics panini commandés par des clients. Il ne recevait que ce que les clients avaient demandé et payé d'avance et il ne propose plus ce service aujourd'hui. Pour les espaces culturels je ne suis pas sûr qu'ils acceptent. La plupart vendent des JV et je ne crois qu'ils soient d'accord pour proposer aux clients un mag avec des tests qu'ils pourront consulter sur place avant d'acheter. Il faut en plus penser au côté "périssable" d'un magazine et prévoir un système de retours des invendus et je ne suis pas sûr qu'au final ça ne coûte pas plus cher que les prélèvements Presstalis.

----------


## IrishCarBomb

Et bien moi finalement, je suis presque content que le mag passe en mensuel. Je vais peut-être enfin résorber le stock que j'ai pas encore eu le temps de lire. Et puis si ça peut permettre à Presse Non Stop de gagner en stabilité financière et appréhender plus sereinement l'avenir, qui suis-je pour protester ? Il faudra un petit temps d'adaptation, comme lors du passage en bimensuel.

Je serai également présent pour la campagne Ulule. Quand on a pris l'habitude d'acheter son magazine depuis bientôt 13 piges, on voit pas pourquoi ça en continuerait pas, hein ?  :;):

----------


## sissi

Truc étrange chez mon refourgueur habituel chez qui je prends le mag depuis dix-douze ans:

Lundi, je voulais prendre le 375 (j'ai toujours un décalage sur la date de sortie en partie à cause du boulot en horaire décalé qui me fait perdre la notion du temps qui passe): rien hormis deux-trois exemplaires du 374 en linéaire. Sur le coup je tilte pas et me dit que le 375 n'est pas sorti et que je me suis planté sur sa date de sortie. Bon, le 376 sort, ya maldonne...
Aujourd'hui je repasse et rien. Wallo peau de zob: aucun 374, aucun 375 donc et un seul cpc hardware dispo alors que j'en ai toujours vu de dispo en linéaire depuis tout le temps que j'y vais. La vendeuse ne sait pas même en la menaçant avec un Voici roulé (-3 en charisme).

Étrange coïncidence en cette période trouble...  :tired:

----------


## tompalmer

> La vendeuse ne sait pas même en la menaçant avec un Voici roulé (-3 en charisme).


Kingdom come deliverance ?  :Cigare:

----------


## sissi

> Kingdom come deliverance ?


J'étais lavé.  ::ninja::

----------


## Mastaba

Quel est l'avis de Grand Maître B là dessus? Est-ce bien légal?  ::blink:: 

Est-ce que presstalis gèle de de l'argent qu'il rendra plus tard comme lu au-dessus ou est-ce que c'est du vol pur et simple?

Je n'entends pas (du tout) parler de ca dans les média, pas de débats ni de sujets nulle part. Est-ce qu'il n'y aurait pas moyen de faire un peu de bruit là-dessus? Parce que c'est quand même pas rien au niveau des enjeux.

Le problème semble être qu'il reste 50% de ventes en kiosque, mais il n'y a pas moyen de les faire basculer en VPC? En convertissant une partie des coûts engendrés par la distribution en kiosque et les pertes du racket presstalis en publicité? (qui jouerait le rôle de vitrine tenu par le kiosque)
Les gens sont habitués à commander en ligne maintenant, et la pub ciblée si décriée permettrait tout de même de toucher plein de monde susceptibles d'être intéressés.

Quels autres magasines sont touchés par cette mesure? Est-ce qu'un regroupement ne permettrait pas des solutions globales plus intéressantes que des sauvetages individuels?
Par exemple créer un outil de distribution indépendant?


Pour ma part, je cracherait pas sur un mensuel bien dodu avec tout plein de pages comme à l'époque bénie des Joystick, Gen4, PCSoluces (période où c'était un mag complet...) ou encore PCTeam.
Avec pourquoi pas des tests plus longs et plus de contenu, screenshots et idioties...

Les tests risquent d'être très en retard (mais c'est déjà le cas), mais pourquoi du coups ne pas en profiter pour proposer des tests sur des jeux déjà un peu nettoyés avec les patchs day one? En effet ca serait bien plus utile et esquiverait le problème de la concurrence avec des tests internet bien plus réactifs, eux même étant désormais concurrencés par les streams en direct de type twitch.
Et puis il y a peu d'intérêt à avoir un test fait sur une version déjà obsolète au moment de la lecture qui ne correspond plus au jeu, d'ailleurs pas mal de jeux qui évoluent dans la durée sont dans ce cas. (et encore plus avec leur saleté de "game as a service")

----------


## Boyblue

> Quel est l'avis de Grand Maître B là dessus? Est-ce bien légal?


Ivan en avait parlé dans son premier au coin du jeu de l'année.

"Nous avons bien sûr examiné les recours légaux contre cette décision : ils sont faibles ou inapplicables, Presstalis s’étant placé sous la protection d’une conciliation via le tribunal de commerce."




> Est-ce que presstalis gèle de de l'argent qu'il rendra plus tard comme lu au-dessus ou est-ce que c'est du vol pur et simple?


Théoriquement l'argent des 25% doit être rendu mais ils ne disent pas quand et c'est loin d'être leur priorité (il y a une video de Benbunan dans une émission radio dans laquelle elle répond à cette question).

----------


## M.Rick75



----------


## JAILS4FUN

> 


Partout ya de l'argent mais jamais utilisé correctement, que ce soit la presse les médias au sens large la politique les institutions régaliennes etc.....l'opportunisme corporatiste est partout et il ne se prive pas de se goinffrer.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> Théoriquement l'argent des 25% doit être rendu mais ils ne disent pas quand et c'est loin d'être leur priorité (il y a une video de Benbunan dans une émission radio dans laquelle elle répond à cette question).


Et s'ils déposent le bilan, les éditeurs ne seront pas les prioritaires parmi les créanciers.

La vidéo est édifiante. C'est bien, elle "remercie" les éditeurs, j'espère qu'à CPC ça vous touche de les aider.
Dans la vidéo reprocher que les employés gagnent "trop" comme si c'était la vraie cause. Si les chiffres de D4rk-St4lker sont bons, c'est vrai que c'est un bon salaire, mais c'est pas ça qui cause des trous de plusieurs dizaines de millions d'euros faut arrêter de nous prendre pour des cons.

----------


## Schlaaf

Bonjour a tous!

Pour commencer , prend mes brouzoufs , mon appartement et ma voiture (gaffe la transition déconne)

Plus sérieusement je veut participer au coup de main et j'ai donc une question

Je suis abonné depuis 2 ans via une promo de mon centre commercial qui me donnais des reduc si je mabonnais a plusieurs magazines , cet abo est sans limite de temps.

Vaut il mieux pour aider un maximum que je reste abonné via cette plateforme, ou que je passe directement par vous ?

Je passerai aussi par ulule car si vous disparaissez le combo canardpc/baignoire/Chimay/saucisson n aurai plus aucun sens!

Et sa aussi c'est triste.

----------


## Mydriaze

Question sans doute deja posé, mais là je comptais m'abonner, du coup j'attends ou je prends l'abo direct des demain? 

Ca me fait suer cette histoire, moi qui pensait que tout allé bien... J'ai le chic pour m'abonner à des trucs qui vont mal: Technikart, CPC, camping car magazine, Saucisson et tradition mag etc...

----------


## PikPik

C'est prendre les gens pour des cons que de dire que payer les genre moitié plus que le marché c'est pas bon pour l'équilibre d'une boîte ?
Bien sur que ça fait des trous énormes sur l'échelle dont on parle...

----------


## AdenaK

> si vous disparaissez le combo canardpc/baignoire/Chimay/saucisson n aurai plus aucun sens!
> 
> Et sa aussi c'est triste.


Putain, j'essaie tout le temps mais je finis toujours par faire tomber le sauciflard... (bon la bière aussi, mais à la limite elle mousse déjà, elle, donc c'est pas grave, ça donne un drôle de goût, c'est tout...)

----------


## Praetor

> C'est prendre les gens pour des cons que de dire que payer les genre moitié plus que le marché c'est pas bon pour l'équilibre d'une boîte ?
> Bien sur que ça fait des trous énormes sur l'échelle dont on parle...


Les salaires sont une charge prévisible. Ce n'est pas ça qui explique qu'ils étaient dans le vert en début d'année et qu'ils découvrent qu'ils sont grave dans le rouge en décembre.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> C'est prendre les gens pour des cons que de dire que payer les genre moitié plus que le marché c'est pas bon pour l'équilibre d'une boîte ?
> Bien sur que ça fait des trous énormes sur l'échelle dont on parle...


En plus de ce qu'a répondu Praetor, D4rk-St4lker donne un salaire de 1800-2000 €, oui c'est très bien j'en suis conscient. Mais on parle de dizaines de millions d'euros.

C'est pas parce qu'il existe le SMIC qu'il faut essayer de faire en sorte que ce soit le salaire de tous les employés, ce serait inverser sa raison d'être.
En France il y a de l'argent. On a aussi une particularité, au lieu de se battre pour avoir les avantages que d'autres ont, on préfère leur enlever, c'est assez malsain.

Pour Presstalis on nous parle d'aides de l'Etat et tout, mais à quel moment l'incompétence des dirigeants est jugée ? Quand seront ils enfin responsables (et ça vaut pour plein d'autres sociétés) ?

----------


## Borh

> C'est prendre les gens pour des cons que de dire que payer les genre moitié plus que le marché c'est pas bon pour l'équilibre d'une boîte ?
> Bien sur que ça fait des trous énormes sur l'échelle dont on parle...


Compliqué de dire que c'est plus ou moins que le marché car on est pas sur un marché concurrentiel. Le marché, c'est Presstalis. 

Le problème de la distribution, il est endémique, et lié tout simplement au fait que la presse se vend beaucoup beaucoup moins, mais les frais de distribution restent les mêmes. Donc le coût par exemplaire distribué augmente. Et je ne vois pas comment ça peut s'arranger. Il y a pas que le problème des éditeurs, aussi celui des kiosques à journaux qui ferment à grande vitesse, ce qui entraîne un cercle vicieux (moins de gens vont acheter si leur kiosque de quartier ferme).

Après, si les transporteurs étaient payés comme les pauvres intérimaires de FeDex, c'est sûr que ça coûterait moins cher. C'est ce qui va probablement finir par arriver, fermeture de Presstalis, et distribution par les sociétés de transport type Fedex ou UPS. Avec des prix négociés, et donc fortement en défaveur des petits.

----------


## Clad

La façon dont je le vois, c'est qu'en tant que lecteur, je préfère plus court plus souvent (hebdo, c'était vraiment chouette ! La promesse du premier numero en papier journal type canard enchainé m'avait emballé), mais matériellement, pour la redac, un magazine plus gros à la sortie moins fréquente est plus intéressant.

Du coup la formule bi-mensuelle était une sorte de compromis.

Là, visiblement, un bout de la chaîne de distribution fait n'importe quoi, et ce n'est plus possible de continuer même en bi-mensuel. C'est dommage. Mais si il n'y a pas d'autre choix...

Ce qui serait super, c'est que si un jour la situation s'assainit et s'améliore (si par exemple le groupe La Poste pouvait reprendre cette activité !), CanardPC puisse repasser en bi-mensuel.

----------


## jertal

Bonjour,

J'ai été abonné à TILT puis à JOYSTICK puis à CPC - c'est dire mon ancienneté qui m'autorise , peut-être,  à émettre quelques remarques dans le désordre :

1) La publication papier couplée à la publication numérique me parait absolument indispensable pour un périodique type CPC qu'il faut pouvoir feuilleter et laisser reposer: il vend du rêve. Les quotidiens et les journaux professionnels n'ont pas la même contrainte.
2) Une publication bi-mensuelle, comme celle de CPC est addictive et crée avec le lecteur un lien très fort, mais c'est un luxe que l'on ne peut se permettre qu'avec précautions. Vous vous êtes engagés sur cette voie ambitieuse sans prendre garde ( ou sans vouloir prendre garde) au fait que la moitié de vos recettes étaient entre les mains d'un prédateur incompétent et risquaient de fondre subitement. Ce qui se produit.

3) Devant un tel risque, il était absolument nécessaire d'instaurer une politique de gestion rigoureuse de vos abonnés et de recherche d'abonnés nouveaux afin de compenser les déficits des messageries. Je doute fort que vous ayiez procédé de la sorte. Pour citer mon cas personnel,tous mes abonnements à vos deux périodiques, au cours de ces dernières années ont été suivis d'arrêt de livraison de plusieurs semaines car arrivés à  leur terme sans alerte préalable, ni relance de vos services et entraînant  donc un  désabonnement involontaire de quelques mois avant que je ne parvienne moi même à les rétablir. 
Je vous suggère, à ce sujet, de vous renseigner sur la façon dont vos confrères éditeurs de périodiques gèrent le renouvellement automatique de leur stock d'abonnés .

4) Cela dit, j'attends votre proposition de solution de soutien et y souscrirai car vous avez su créér un périodique au style et à la rédaction exceptionnels.

----------


## tonton-thon

Etrange, lorsque l'abo arrivait à son terme à chaque fois, je recevais un mail à ce sujet...  ::huh::

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> Ce qui serait super, c'est que si un jour la situation s'assainit et s'améliore (si par exemple le groupe La Poste pouvait reprendre cette activité !), CanardPC puisse repasser en bi-mensuel.


Ce serait top, mais je n'y crois pas trop. Une fois la nouvelle formule lancée (et si elle marche), ce serait risqué de se remettre en danger avec les difficultés de la presse.
Faudrait vraiment de grosses garanties et des règles différentes avec Presstalis (ou ce qu'il deviendra).

----------


## Carambar 3D

Bonjour,

Le passage en mensuel ne me dérange pas, par contre j'aimerais que Canard PC reste disponible en librairies. Si ce n'est pas possible je m'abonnerai.
Quelques idées: - exploiter le back catalogue, par ex. lors du test de Evil genius 2, republier celui du 1. Mais pas pour les Call off Duty  :^_^: 
                      - un suivi de la note des jeux, ex: Battlefield 4 a été amélioré depuis le test de CPC.
                      - non pas des tests de jeux écrits par les forumeurs mais pourquoi pas des tests de mods.

----------


## azruqh

> Quelques idées: - exploiter le back catalogue, par ex. lors du test de Evil genius 2, republier celui du 1. Mais pas pour les Call off Duty 
>                       - un suivi de la note des jeux, ex: Battlefield 4 a été amélioré depuis le test de CPC.
>                       - non pas des tests de jeux écrits par les forumeurs mais pourquoi pas des tests de mods.


Hormis la première idée (même s'il est souvent fait mention des notes attribuées aux épisodes qui ont précédé un jeu en test), Canard PC propose déjà à peu près tout ça.

----------


## HerveHR

En plus de participer à la campagne Ulule, chacun participant avec ces moyens, n'hésitez pas non plus à demander à vos bibliothèques, médiathèques de s'abonner à Canard PC si ce n'est déjà fait.

Elles sont déjà abonnés à des revues. 
Certaines revues disparaissent, d'autres apparaissent et d'autres luttes ! 

Les abonnements ne sont figés et les bibliothèques aiment aussi avoir l'avis de leurs lecteurs.

----------


## Foxyrad

> En plus de participer à la campagne Ulule, chacun participant avec ces moyens, n'hésitez pas non plus à demander à vos bibliothèques, médiathèques de s'abonner à Canard PC si ce n'est déjà fait.
> 
> Elles sont déjà abonnés à des revues. 
> Certaines revues disparaissent, d'autres apparaissent et d'autres luttes ! 
> 
> Les abonnements ne sont figés et les bibliothèques aiment aussi avoir l'avis de leurs lecteurs.


Super idée, je sais que le CDI de mon lycée accepterait.

----------


## barbarian_bros

> Dites, vous savez que certains des anciens numéros sont dispo sur abandonware ?
> La : http://www.abandonware-magazines.org...ag.php?mag=161
> Genre, jusqu'au 358, ce qui n'est pas négligeable sachant qu'on est au 374 ?





> Non, je ne savais pas j'avoue et je suis sur le cul, ça va jusqu'à mi 2017...
> Canard PC tolère vraiment ça ?






> Surement parce que les numéros ne sont pas dispos.  Ce qu'il y a de dispos c'est les couvertures, le premier numéro à dl c'est le 203 de décembre 2009
> .


Plus précisément : presque tous les numéros sont dispos du premier au 108 d'avril 2006 (il manque le n°34), ainsi qu'environ un numéro sur deux entre le 154 et le 203.
Qu'il y ait un visuel de la couverture ne veut pas dire que le numéro est téléchargeable ou consultable en ligne.
Si je ne me trompe pas, CPC a donné son accord.


Edit :
CPC a même soutenu l'initiative (sur twitter):




Voilà ce qui est marqué dans les infos de chaque numéros téléchargeable :



> Le 2 septembre 2009, une autorisation a été accordée au site http://www.abandonware-magazines.org de proposer en libre téléchargement les numéros de 2003 à 2005 du magazine Canard PC. En juillet 2012, cette autorisation a été étendue jusqu'aux numéros de juillet 2010.
> 
> Il est important de noter que tous les textes et photos contenus dans les numéros de Canard PC restent l’entière propriété de leurs auteurs respectifs.
> L’autorisation donnée par Canard PC se limite exclusivement au libre téléchargement des numéros de 2003 à juillet 2010 sur http://www.abandonware-magazines.org. Aucune reproduction ou copie des textes et photos dans les numéros de Canard PC n’est possible sans l’accord des responsables de Canard PC.
> 
> Le site http://www.abandonware-magazines.org remercie vivement Canard PC.
> 
> Le site officiel de Canard PC (http://www.canardpc.com) vous attend pour découvrir l’actualité récente du magazine et sa communauté.

----------


## Alab

Désolé si c'est déjà passé mais : est-ce que vous prévoyez de faire comme d'autres sites de journaux en instaurant un système pour acheter un article/rubrique ou bien prendre un abonnement d'une journée ou pas ? En soit ça vous fait pas beaucoup de logistique en plus et ça peut permettre quelques brouzoufs en plus, non ? (Et c'est pratique je dirai... ?)

Ça résout pas le problème de la distribution en kiosque mais ça peut faire quelques revenus en plus pour un investissement moindre (et éventuellement pousser plus de gens à passer par le site dans lequel vous avez mis autant d'efforts).

----------


## JeRe

Bonjour , je fais partie de la majorité silencieuse , et comme certain ici mon grand âge fait que j'ai connu TILT , JOYSTICK et CPC. Vous pouvez donc compter sur mon soutien. J'achète CPC en supermarché mais si c'est plus sympa pour vous de m'abonner je veux bien le faire ( parfois je suis en déplacement et il m'est arrivé de ne pas trouver CPC dans des petits bleds).

----------


## Mark Havel

> Etrange, lorsque l'abo arrivait à son terme à chaque fois, je recevais un mail à ce sujet...


Pour peu que le mail tombe dans les spams... C'est vrai que cela ne ferait peut-être pas de mal de coller un encart d'avertissement ou deux avec le journal vers la fin de la période d'abonnement. Ceci dit, moi, même avec ça j'ai tendance à me réabonner au dernier moment...

----------


## Ghostrider_C6

> Ok j'arrête aussi mais juste deux points :
> 
> - un business model quelqu'il soit, même basé sur une idée très belle et très pure, mais qui échoue financièrement est un mauvais business model. Voilà c'est dit.
> 
> - La taille ne prémunit pas de tout ; avant Les Echos, la Tribune s'était cassé la gueule. Gros quotidien, gros tirage. Je pourrais aussi citer France Soir qui tirait en millions à une époque.
> 
> Au passage il faut arrêter de tirer une ligne entre ceux qui prennent l'oseille de la pub et les autres. D'une part parce que même modeste,  CPC en touchait un peu de l'oseille de la pub. Oh, pas beaucoup mais un peu quand même. Le Canard enchainé par exemple, c'est zéro-zéro.
> 
> Et d'autres part parce que Gamekult que vous tenez certainement en estime ici en prend aussi de cet oseille qui brûle les doigts. Mais leur modèle - qui me parait malgré tout fragile - me semble plus hybride entre pub et contenu premium. Il fait partie d'un partenariat la Presse Libre. Ils ont un actionnaire qui est TF1 au travers Neweb. Ils ont du contenu sponsorisé.
> ...



Réaction un peu tardive et peut être à contre courant  désolé pour le HS potentiel (j ai posté en lisant la page 10)  ::rolleyes:: 


Trouve moi une boite (de meme taille ) sans dettes qui peut supporter sans se fragiliser une ponction arbitraire (et sans aucunes contre partie) de  25 % de sa tréso + une ponction de 2.25%/ mois sur 4 ans....
C'est pas le modèle eco qui est aux fraises (sinon le mag aurait plongé depuis très très longtemps) .
Le modèle eco n’était juste  pas ambitieux en termes de retours commerciaux, de bénéfices, mais c était le prix de la liberté et de l indépendance. 
Ceci a un moment ou les affaires de collusions entre éditeurs et presse étaient une plaie (notation sur évaluée, exclusivités avec les sites/canard compréhensifs ... , scandale sur certains site US..etc .....

Le modèle eco n'avait que pour ambition et but  de pouvoir faire vivre le canard et sa philosophie.
Sinon autant ouvrir un mag et lécher les bottes de tous les éditeurs et fabricants de hardware.
N'est-il pas "étrange" que  tous les médias indépendants (qu importe le sujet ou les thématiques)  aient presque tous  des situations financiers fragiles ou instables ... ??
Le prix à payer surement .
Combien de canard de jeux vidéos actuellement en vente seront morts l'année prochaine et dont vous ne vous souviendrait même pas de leur titres ....? 
Un nouveau concept de mag éphémères??? 


Pour travailler dans le monde de l'accompagnement eco des entreprises (la vraie vie des boites qui ferment et/ou se battent pour payer les salaires et les fournisseurs tous les mois) je peux te dire que on ne compterait pas les dépôts de bilan si on appliquait cette purge à l'ensemble du monde privé .......

Les grosses boites sont toujours bien plus soutenues que les petites par les banques car en cas de dépôt de bilan ce sont les banques qui ont le plus à perdre  la fameuse réplique" : "je vous dois 20 000 euros j ai un problème, je vous dois 20 000 000 d'euros la c est vous qui avez un problème. 
Donc les banques ouvrent facilement des lignes budgétaire en "échanges de restructurations ou de plan de réorganisation". Il y a du foncier, il y a du potentiel à leurs faire payer des intérêts et des opportunités a la revente etc .....

Pour CPC  ce n'est pas le cas 
Pas de lignes de crédit supp  (trop casse gueule pour les  banques) 
Pas d'augmentation de capital externe (milieu trop risqué pour les investisseurs) 
Pas de partenariat car marché de niche peu rentable....


J ai aussi connu et aimé Gamekult avant leur changement de modèle eco , je n ai pas suivi ni adhéré à leur nouveau concept mais je suis "content" pour eux qu ils soient toujours la ... 
Mais eux partaient déjà d une base web et non presse écrite. 

Perso Le coté mensuel ne me gène pas car j ai déjà les infos "chaudes" sur les sites à news/communiqués de presse  et les RS .
Par contre ce que j attends toujours , c est les avis francs, le conseil, un éclairage (dossier/articles) pertinent sur une situation ou une actu. 
Cette partie aura surement plus de place dans la nouvelle formule 
Les brèves me font parfois hurler de rire, mais j adhère mal aux recette de cuisines et jeux ... chacun ses attentes...
La vraie valeur ajouté de CPC ce n'est pas la rapidité de la mise à dispo de l info mais l analyse et le traitement de cette dernière.
Loin des youtubers sponsorisés hystériques mais creux et des tests publi-rédactionnels à la chaîne.

Ca fait du bien au milieu de toute cette soupe .....

My two cents (qui seront la pour CPC si leur passion et idéologie restent les mêmes).

On veux de l indépendance, de la qualité  et un certain anti-conformisme c'est le moment de le prouver en sauvant un de ses derniers représentants.

Même si c est pour 1 ou 2 an cela en vaut le coup.


+100 pour la mise a dispo des anciens numéros (pdf)  que cela soit online ou offline .

----------


## Ornitier

Est-ce qu'on sait quand a lieu cette fameuse audience de Presstalis ?

----------


## M.Rick75

> (...)


 ::lol:: 
Merci d'avoir pris la peine de cette "réaction tardive".

----------


## Nono

Un article très intéressant sur le sujet (mort programmée de Presstalis et du principe d'équité de la distribution, et future censure que cela va apporter) : https://blogs.mediapart.fr/schwartze...age-presstalis

----------


## M.Rick75

> Un article très intéressant sur le sujet (mort programmée de Presstalis et du principe d'équité de la distribution, et future censure que cela va apporter) : https://blogs.mediapart.fr/schwartze...age-presstalis


J'avais trouvé ça intéressant aussi. Baalim avait posté le lien et Ivan c'était fendu d'une remarque que je reposte:




> J'émets beaucoup de réserves sur ce qu'écrit Emmanuel Schwartzenberg, que ce soit sur ce blog (hébergé chez Médiapart) ou dans Electron Libre. Énormément de suppositions aucunement étayées, et pas mal d'erreur factuelles au fil des posts. Prudence avec ça.
> (...)

----------


## Boyblue

Proposer sur ulule les anciens numéros en pdf me plait bien comme idée. Il y a effectivement un risque que cela fasse baisser la VPC des anciens numéros mais je me demande s'il n'y a pas plus d'argent à se faire avec les pdf comme contrepartie.

J'en profite pour reposter une suggestion que j'avais posté il y a quelque temps et qui est peut-être passée à la trappe.




> Un peu en lien avec les problèmes liés à Presstalis, je me demandais si vous aviez étudié la possibilité de proposer des liens d'affiliation vers des boutiques comme amazon pour toucher une petit commission sur les ventes qui passeraient par votre intermédiaire. Je pense que ça ne rapporterait pas énormément mais en situation tendue c'est toujours bon à prendre.
> 
> Proposer des liens pour acheter des jeux serait peut-être contraire à votre déontologie mais pourquoi ne pas le faire pour les livres ou films ? J'ai découvert des livres (récemment deux Thomas Ligotti, les contes de la souris chauve, all my friends are dead ...) que j'ai acheté sur amazon et je me dis que ça serait bien que vous touchiez une petite part de ces ventes réalisées grâce à vous.


Ce n'est clairement pas ça qui sauvera CPC mais ça ferait rentrer un peu de sous pour acheter des bières et des saucisses.

----------


## Eurok

Mais de quel droit Presstalis se permet de ponctionner tout le monde ?

----------


## JeRe

> Mais de quel droit Presstalis se permet de ponctionner tout le monde ?


Je me posais la question aussi et je pense que c'est parce qu'ils ont le monopole, qu'ils se permettent. Quand tu écoutent l'interview de la patronne posté un peu plus haut , y'a de quoi se poser des questions , sérieux !!

 Par contre moi je suis un inconditionnel du papier , je me vois mal lire tout un mag que sur un écran , je vieillis mes yeux fatiguent et j'aime bien lire au lit , aux chiottes , dans le bus ,en pause café etc..

----------


## znokiss

> Mais de quel droit Presstalis se permet de ponctionner tout le monde ?



Pour la même raison qu'un chien passe son temps à se lécher les couilles : parce qu'ils le peuvent (et qu'ils sont dans la mouise).

----------


## Praetor

> Pas d'augmentation de capital externe (milieu trop risqué pour les investisseurs)


Pas sûr. Je veux bien investir une poignée de k€ juste pour pouvoir raconter dans les soirées mondaines que j'ai des parts dans un groupe de presse  :Indeed:

----------


## Zaiyurhf

Shut up and take my money, grand fous !

...

Courage, les gars.

----------


## NazguL

Hmm, j'étais abonné depuis le numéro 2, mais désabonné il y a 2 ans (par manque de temps pour sa lecture). 

J'apprends que le journal est en difficulté ? Je vais reprendre un abonnement de soutient dès que la campagne de financement sera disponible !

----------


## jako

Bon les canards, je ne poste jamais ou presque mais je voulais vous dire que j'ai tous vos numéros depuis le 1er, abonné depuis plusieurs année (CPC et CPC HW et Humanoide...).
Bref je vais casquer pour vous aider, mais est-il prévu une plainte en justice à l'encontre de Prestalis ? Ne pouvez-vous pas vous joindre aux autres journaux pour cela ?

----------


## CryZy

Ancien acheteur de numéros en kiosque, j'ai fait ma transition digitale il y a tout juste quelques mois. Vu que je tiens à ce magazine et à cette communauté d'experts ès scato, je lâcherai ma petite obole s'il le faut !  :;):

----------


## whisperlin

Salut les Canards ,

prêt également à mettre la main à la poche si ca peut aider !
J'ai pensé également à un truc sans savoir si c'est réalisable ou non mais à l'époque des "goodies" in game ( chapeau, monture , t-shirt , tartiflette et canard en caoutchouc empaillé ....) que les "joueurs" par le monde s'achètent dans leur jeu(x) favori(s),
Canard pourrait donc peut etre intégré leur mascotte bouffeur de carotte dans pas mal des productions actuels sans perdre leur ame et leur indépendance , je ne dis pas que cela ramènera des millions mais un petit plus ne peut pas faire de mal  ( le t-shirt lapin à nonante cents  sur pubg me conviendrait bien  ::P:  )

----------


## Foxyrad

> Salut les Canards ,
> 
> prêt également à mettre la main à la poche si ca peut aider !
> J'ai pensé également à un truc sans savoir si c'est réalisable ou non mais à l'époque des "goodies" in game ( chapeau, monture , t-shirt , tartiflette et canard en caoutchouc empaillé ....) que les "joueurs" par le monde s'achètent dans leur jeu(x) favori(s),
> Canard pourrait donc peut etre intégré leur mascotte bouffeur de carotte dans pas mal des productions actuels sans perdre leur ame et leur indépendance , je ne dis pas que cela ramènera des millions mais un petit plus ne peut pas faire de mal  ( le t-shirt lapin à nonante cents  sur pubg me conviendrait bien  )


Une rumeur dit que la redacs désign un cruiser CPC pour Star Citizen ! 
En vrai je tuerais pour un joli teeshirt avec un lapin qui hurle "Que la papier vive !"

----------


## Khadgarde

Coucou

Je lis canard pc depuis toujours et avant cela encore un autre magazine légendaire. Bref plus de 20ans de lecture   vidéo ludique et pourtant sans jamais m'abonner.

Je ferais le nécessaire car c'est mérité.
(<3 les HS jeux de plateau)

Merci et courage a notre rédaction !

----------


## Cheshire

Si je comprends bien le problème pour CanardPC aujourd'hui, c'est que les ventes en kiosques, même si elle ne représentent pas la majorité des revenus, sont indispensables pour assurer la visibilité du titre et, idéalement, conduire le lecteur satisfait à un abonnement (plus de coût d'acquisition, revenus récurrents, marge plus élevée, c'est le top) - le bouche à oreille seul ne suffit pas j'imagine.

 Un client avec qui je travaille édite des périodiques et a fait le choix de se passer complètement des ventes en kiosques. Abonnement en ligne uniquement, mais pas un site web avec contenu premium payant, des vrais mensuels, disponibles soit en version électronique (un pdf envoyé par mail), soit en version papier (avec un supplément pour couvrir les frais d'impression/routage/affranchissement - à prix coûtant, c'est juste un service rendu par commodité à ceux qui veulent du papier).

 Quelques trucs que j'ai appris :
 Ça marche, ils sont rentables - assez pour payer plusieurs rédacteurs à plein temps, sans aucune publicité dans les magazines.
 Le "recrutement" de nouveaux lecteurs (outre le bouche à oreille qui n'est pas suffisant) passe par des annonces en lignes (ex. Google Adwords ou Facebook) avec une personne entièrement dédiée à cela, qui va trouver les mots-clés ou les profils les plus pertinents. Cela coûte cher - en gros quand une personne s'abonne pour un an, cela couvre uniquement l'obole aux GAFA (donc pas les salaires), mais cela fonctionne car au bout d'un an une part non négligeable de gens se réabonnent, et c'est uniquement là-dessus qu'ils gagnent de quoi payer les salaires. Il faut bien sûr assurer la qualité du contenu du coup, mais je ne me fais pas de soucis pour cela pour CanardPC.
 Les pdf circulent sûrement d'une boîte mail à l'autre, sont piratés, des gens abusent des conditions de remboursement (il y a plein de failles dans la facturation qui permettent de recevoir des numéros gratuits), mais ça n'empêche pas l'activité de tourner - "étonnamment", la plupart des gens sont honnêtes et sont contents de payer et de rester abonnés quand ils apprécient ce qu'ils lisent ; lutter contre la fraude coûterait au final plus cher (en personnes, en systèmes de sécurité, en ventes perdues) que laisser faire.

 Tout n'est peut-être (sans doute !) pas transposable à CanardPC, mais si ça peut donner des idées, genre tester le remplacement de frais de distribution en kiosque par de l'annonce en ligne... ou même si on hésite à nourrir le business de Google&co, juste commencer par donner de la visibilité au magazine sur le forum de CanardPC, c'est chez vous, ça paraît complètement légitime et je ne doute pas qu'il y a un grand nombre de gens qui ne connaissent pas tous ou à peine le magazine (si si !) et qui seraient prêts à s'abonner. Genre envoyer un message privé à tous les membres du site pour leur parler du magazine CanardPC, de ce qu'il y a dedans, de vos besoins au vu de la situation actuelle, de combien coûte un an d'abonnement avec un lien direct vers la boutique CPC, éventuellement une petite promo (similaire à ce que vous avez fait pour le kickstarter l'an derni histoire d'inciter à sauter le pas ; avec une belle lettre bien écrite (ça tombe bien, vous avez de belles plumes à la rédac') je suis sûr que le résultat serait (d)étonnant.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> https://www.canardpc.com/376/canard-...e-ses-lecteurs
> Début mars, il faut bien lire l'article.


On est début mars nom didiou.




> Est-ce qu'on peut imaginer un mensuel qui reprendrait la structure d'Humanoïde ? Un mensuel qui aborderait plusieurs sujets de fond - comme par exemple votre dossier sur le Crunch - et qui laisserait une grande partie des tests à la version Web, mise à jour beaucoup plus fréquemment ?
> 
> C'était tellement bien Humanoïde


Ah Humanoïde...  :Emo: 




> Je suis à la croisée des chemins avec cette catastrophe.
> 
> - Le mag papier me posait des problèmes d'archivage : aujourd'hui les bundles sont courants, les soldes également, et je me retrouvais à chercher un test d'un jeu sorti il y a 3,6,12 mois avant. Sauf que les m² sont comptés et je ne pouvais conserver 2 ans de magazines. Je me retrouvais à acheter un mag de divertissement sans accès à son contenu en temps utile.
> - Le mag papier me posait des problèmes de timing : parution parfois tardive par rapport à ma curiosité sur un ou des jeux, test d'un jeu avec des soucis entre-temps patchés, etc.
> - Le mag web auquel je suis donc passé répond en partie à ces soucis (surtout l'accès aux anciens numéros), toutefois si la navigation sur Android est top (rarement, je consulte sur mon tel), l'architecture de la navigation sur un écran PC me blase, je m'y perds, ce me semble un foutoir, une galère à parcourir. Malgré un confort de lecture en baisse j'ai cependant un accès plus durable à l'info.
> Au bilan, j'ai fait évoluer ma pratique du mag, mais j'avoue aller à peine picorer dans mon abo numérique alors qu'avant je lisais l'ensemble du papier. Y a une distance avec le contenu, en raison du support. Typiquement : pourquoi cliquer sur ce lien alors que le nom du jeu testé ne me dit rien ? 
> 
> Ce matin, Steam m'affiche un Early Access : Deep Rock Galactic sorti hier. Un FPS coop avec des nains... miam ! Son dernier traitement CPC c'est un "A venir" du 26 Août 2017. 
> Depuis quelques jours, je m'amuse sur CarX Drift Racing Online : pas traité par le mag d'après la Recherche sur la page du mag numérique (jeu paru le 17 nov 2017).
> ...


Ouais le rapport au magazine papier est évidemment le cœur du problème. J'adorais l'hebdo. Je me suis habitué au bi-mensuel malgré le décalage avec l'info internet qui va à 2000 à l'heure. Je ne me suis jamais abonné et pourtant j'ai loupé peut-être 2-3 numéros depuis le lancement, principalement car aller chercher le mag' dans le rayonnage est un des plaisirs liés à la presse et qui me rapproche de mon moi de 7 ans qui allait acheter son Pif et son Journal de Mickey... J'aime ce contact avec le papier, son odeur, sa douceur, sa sensualité... Oups je m'égare. Bref, si le CPC papier venait à disparaître rien ne le remplacerait. Je suis abo au numérique, mais je le consulte rarement et comme je n'ai plus de tablette, finalement je m'en fous un peu mais bon ça permet a minima de partagé les articles avec d'autres canards... 




> mais la campagne Ulule va vous proposer un projet qui va un peu au-delà et plus d'explications, vous allez voir.


Je jurerais avoir lu ça pour le KS.  :^_^:  Plus sérieusement, pour un certain nombre de vos lecteurs notre soutien est inconditionnel. Pour moi c'est aussi un acte militant et j'espère sincèrement que votre Ulule permettra d'aller au-delà de la survie...

----------


## dixelou

Ce serait sympa, dans le cadre de la campagne (ou sur le site de manière générale), de faciliter l'achat d'abonnement (numérique ou papier) sous forme de code cadeau, pour pouvoir l'offrir plus facilement. 
Ou aussi un truc du genre "un mois numérique pour un ami offert pour tout réabonnement d'un an", histoire de faire découvrir le site à plus de gens.

----------


## TheJeliel

I'm IN  :;):

----------


## Tchey

Pour ma part, je ne racheterais un mag papier que s'il propose un contenu complémentaire à ce que je trouve sur internet.

Tous ce qui est tests et previews par exemple, c'est quasi sans intérêt pour moi, depuis bien longtemps.

Des dossiers poussés, des articles de fonds, des retrospectives thématiques, oui. L'équivalent du CRPG Book (https://crpgbook.wordpress.com/) sur un autre sujet par exemple, oui. Une simple traduction de ce monument même, oui.

Pour le reste, la foule en délire, forum, youtube et autres réseaux sociaux me fournissent bien assez de matière pour me faire une idée sur un jeu bien plus précise que ce que peut faire un "test", test qui ne m'est plu d'aucune valeur depuis des années.

----------


## naxos



----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Pour le reste, la foule en délire, forum, youtube et autres réseaux sociaux me fournissent bien assez de matière pour me faire une idée sur un jeu bien plus précise que ce que peut faire un "test", test qui ne m'est plu d'aucune valeur depuis des années.


Bof, le forum à la limite, mais alors les réseaux sociaux, quand on voit comment ça peut partir en vrille pour tout et n'importe quoi, grosses grosses pincettes pour ma part. Au mieux ça peut servir à confirmer ou non ce qui a été développé dans un test ou un retour forum poussé.

----------


## TypX

<vieux con>Le Joystick de la grande époque était un mensuel aussi et c'était bien. Mais du coup on va voir le CD de démo réapparaître ? :D </vieux con>

----------


## MathieuC

> <vieux con>Le Joystick de la grande époque était un mensuel aussi et c'était bien. Mais du coup on va voir le CD de démo réapparaître ? :D </vieux con>


Il y a encore des gens qui ont un lecteur de cd/dvd dans leur PC ?  ::):

----------


## moutaine

> Il y a encore des gens qui ont un lecteur de cd/dvd dans leur PC ?


On parle de moi?

----------


## Kaelis

Ce machin là  ::blink::

----------


## Baalim

> <vieux con>Le Joystick de la grande époque était un mensuel aussi et c'était bien. Mais du coup on va voir le CD de démo réapparaître ? :D </vieux con>


 les CD, passe encore mais ce sont plutôt les démos qui deviennent dures à dénicher

Au fait, elle en est où cette campagne de financement ?
 Il me semblait avoir lu qu'elle était prévue pour le début du mois de mars, auquel cas vous êtes un peu en train de louper le coche.

----------


## moutaine

> les CD, passe encore mais ce sont plutôt les démos qui deviennent dures à dénicher


Ou alors le retour du gentil poulet.  ::lol::

----------


## mikelion

Si j'ai bien compris, ce qui se profile est la possibilité aux marchands de "journaux" de choisir quels journaux ou mags recevoir et en quelle quantité. 
Cela va nuire à la découverte de nouveaux journaux/mags ou aux journaux/mags avec des ventes qui ne sont pas en grosse quantité.

----------


## Nono

> Si j'ai bien compris, ce qui se profile est la possibilité aux marchands de "journaux" de choisir quels journaux ou mags recevoir et en quelle quantité.


Qui décide ça actuellement ? Canard PC ? Presstalis ?

----------


## Baalim

> Qui décide ça actuellement ? Canard PC ? Presstalis ?


Eléments de réponse  ::): 

http://www.affiches-parisiennes.com/...esse-7083.html

----------


## Delemah

> les CD, passe encore mais ce sont plutôt les démos qui deviennent dures à dénicher


Perso, du moment qu'il y a des éducatels Gilbert Software dessus, ça me va.

D'ailleurs ça aussi ça pourrait faire partie de la campagne U(ku)lule.

----------


## Mydriaze

Des news officielles?

----------


## Narm

> <vieux con>Le Joystick de la grande époque était un mensuel aussi et c'était bien. Mais du coup on va voir le CD de démo réapparaître ? :D </vieux con>


_O tempora, o mores !_
Avant il n'y avait pas l'Internet multimédia qui permet d'être saturé d'actualités (qui ne sont pas forcément des informations).

----------


## Akodo

A l'époque du KS pour le site web, je n'ai rien donné. D'une part une version web du mag' ne m'intéresse pas du tout, et d'autre part le temps que je me réveille vous aviez déjà obtenu l'argent que vous réclamiez, et même plus.
Là c'est différent. Je lis CPC tous les 15 jours, au grand dam de madame vu la pile de magajines qui commence à devenir ingérable.  ::ninja:: 
J'aime ça, et je serais très triste ( :Emo: ) de plus pouvoir feuilleter vos pages en prenant mon petit dej' le matin. Alors c'est sûr que le mensuel c'est chiant car à la fin du mois les nouvelles sont vieilles. Mais je vais quand même vous soutenir, parce que vous le méritez, et que j'ai confiance.
En espérant que ça suffira, et qu'il faudra pas plusieurs campagnes de financement pour vous relever, parce que là ce sera sans moi.  :^_^: 
Bon courage !

----------


## Minostel

Est-ce qu'on ne peut pas imaginer une augmentation de capital "collaborative", avec les lecteurs qui soutiennent ? Par exemple des parts de 100€, on est nombreux à vous soutenir et il suffit qu'on soit 1000 à souscrire pour débloquer la somme. A titre personnel je serais content d'être "propriétaire" d'un tout petit bout de mon mag JV préféré. [Mode Larzac ON] :Fouras: 

Si j'ai bien compris la demande (pour ne pas dire le chantage) de Presstalis, soit vous payez tout de suite et vous êtes remboursés avec intérêts, soit vous étalez sur 4 ans et vous ne reverrez plus la couleur de l'argent, c'est bien ça ? D'où le but de réunir la somme dès maintenant.

----------


## Elemorej

> Est-ce qu'on ne peut pas imaginer une augmentation de capital "collaborative", avec les lecteurs qui soutiennent ? Par exemple des parts de 100€, on est nombreux à vous soutenir et il suffit qu'on soit 1000 à souscrire pour débloquer la somme. A titre personnel je serais content d'être "propriétaire" d'un tout petit bout de mon mag JV préféré. [Mode Larzac ON]
> 
> Si j'ai bien compris la demande (pour ne pas dire le chantage) de Presstalis, soit vous payez tout de suite et vous êtes remboursés avec intérêts, soit vous étalez sur 4 ans et vous ne reverrez plus la couleur de l'argent, c'est bien ça ? D'où le but de réunir la somme dès maintenant.


Oho! dans les deux cas je pense soutenir, mais ta proposition me plairais encore plus!

Quitte à faire en sorte qu'on n'ai pas de droit de vote et autre pouvoirs, ça on s'en fiche un peu, mais faire partie du truc de manière plus "tangible" ça ça serait cool  ::wub::

----------


## Boyblue

> Est-ce qu'on ne peut pas imaginer une augmentation de capital "collaborative", avec les lecteurs qui soutiennent ? Par exemple des parts de 100€, on est nombreux à vous soutenir et il suffit qu'on soit 1000 à souscrire pour débloquer la somme. A titre personnel je serais content d'être "propriétaire" d'un tout petit bout de mon mag JV préféré. [Mode Larzac ON]:fouras


Je crois que c'est un peu compliqué de créer un tel système. Devenir propriétaire d'une partie de quelque chose implique des obligations légales qui ne doivent pas être simples à mettre en œuvre. Peut-être qu'il est possible de créer un statut particulier qui ne donne droit à rien mais je ne suis pas sûr.




> Si j'ai bien compris la demande (pour ne pas dire le chantage) de Presstalis, soit vous payez tout de suite et vous êtes remboursés avec intérêts, soit vous étalez sur 4 ans et vous ne reverrez plus la couleur de l'argent, c'est bien ça ? D'où le but de réunir la somme dès maintenant. [Mode Larzac ON]:fouras


Je ne crois pas que ça soit exactement ça. Les sommes prélevées en décembre et janvier (25% de ce qui devait être reversé aux éditeurs) doivent être remboursées mais il n'y a pas de délais annoncés. Le prélèvement mensuel sur 4 ans lui ne sera pas remboursé, il y a juste la possibilité pour ceux qui ont les fonds de payer en une seule fois une somme forfaitaire calculée sur la moyenne des ventes.

----------


## Minostel

> [...] il y a juste la possibilité pour ceux qui ont les fonds de payer en une seule fois une somme forfaitaire calculée sur la moyenne des ventes.


C'est à cette option que je pensais : une augmentation de capital pour tout payer en une seule fois.

----------


## Boyblue

> C'est à cette option que je pensais : une augmentation de capital pour tout payer en une seule fois.


Je ne suis pas certain que cette option sera mise en œuvre au final. C'était évoqué mais pour l'instant c'est juste une rumeur. 

Après je ne suis pas certain que ça soit un bon plan pour CPC de payer d'un coup. S'ils partent sur un forfait de la moyenne des ventes mais qu'une campagne d'abonnement marche bien et réduit fortement les ventes au numéro ça fera perdre de l'argent. Et si la loi Bichet tombe ça sera encore plus incertain.

C'est intéressant pour les journaux appartenant à des grands groupes qui assurent la trésorerie et ne vont pas connaitre de changements drastiques niveau ventes mais pas pour une revue qui ne fait pas des gros volumes.

----------


## lemanruss

Bon, je fais parti des vioques de ce monde de barrés et je me paie mon CPC en kiosque régulièrement depuis longtemps avant JC (Tilt pour être précis). Et bien sûr que je soutiens le canard, mais, une chose me dérange sur ce racket organisé, c'est qu'à aucun moment vous avez l’assurance que 1, les sommes versées vont réellement améliorer la situation de pressmachinchose là et 2, que si ça suffit pas ils vont vous mettent encore le couteau sous la gorge et vous/nous saigner de nouveau.
Je comprends votre idée, je comprends votre besoin, mais le désengagement de ce groupe de nazes doit être une priorité. Comme certains de mes keupins l'ont dit, le format papier va inexorablement terminer sa course au fond de la benne. Parier, encore dessus, n'est pas à mon sens une bonne idée. D'où l'idée de privilégier le numérique et de tenter de réinventer la roue sur ce pan. Pour la v.Papier, à moins que vous ne maîtrisiez de bout en bout la chaîne de production (rédaction/édition/distribution) je ne vois pas vraiment d'issue favorable à cela.
Bref, je prendrais un abo numérique ou participerai à votre campagne Lulu la Nantaise parce que vous le méritez vraiment. J'ai rarement eu l'occasion d'apprécier un papier aussi génial que le votre.
Vous l'valay bien !  ::love::

----------


## titi3

> <vieux con>Le Joystick de la grande époque était un mensuel aussi et c'était bien. Mais du coup on va voir le CD de démo réapparaître ? :D </vieux con>


Owi le CD démo de Joystick  :Bave:   :Bave:  J'dois en avoir une caisse qui traîne quelque part  ::P: 




> Il y a encore des gens qui ont un lecteur de cd/dvd dans leur PC ?


Bien plus que tu ne le pense  :;):

----------


## Styxounet

> Comme certains de mes keupins l'ont dit, le format papier va inexorablement terminer sa course au fond de la benne. Parier, encore dessus, n'est pas à mon sens une bonne idée.


Pas si sûr. De nouveaux magazines naissent encore en 2018, et il y a de récentes réussites (SoFoot, Society par ex). Le papier c'est jamais a court de batterie et a lire le soir c'est plus agréable.

----------


## BF_Tailgunner

Hello,

Fidèle abonné depuis plusieurs années, vous pouvez compter sur mon soutien. 

Par contre, je ne veux pas abuser mais j'ai une requête en contrepartie : une photo dédicacée de Katell, un slip de Casque Noir ou un rencard avec Ackboo ( ::trollface:: ).





> 



Je pense que votre argent lui sert à payer son botox à la dame non ? ::siffle:: 





Bisous.

----------


## kikoro

> Oho! dans les deux cas je pense soutenir, mais ta proposition me plairais encore plus!
> 
> Quitte à faire en sorte qu'on n'ai pas de droit de vote et autre pouvoirs, ça on s'en fiche un peu, mais faire partie du truc de manière plus "tangible" ça ça serait cool


La même être actionnaires de canard pc ça vend du rêve.
Et pis au moins cette argent servira à une bonne cause.

----------


## Praetor

> Devenir propriétaire d'une partie de quelque chose implique des obligations légales qui ne doivent pas être simples à mettre en œuvre.


Quasiment aucune. Presse Non Stop est une SAS, ses propriétaires sont de simples actionnaires. Les obligations légales sont fiscales, sinon que dalle. C'est comme acheter une action à la bourse (en un peu plus compliqué car PNS n'est pas cotée mais rien d'insurmontable, ce genre d'opérations se font tous les jours).

----------


## Jaycie

> Quasiment aucune. Presse Non Stop est une SAS, ses propriétaires sont de simples actionnaires. Les obligations légales sont fiscales, sinon que dalle. C'est comme acheter une action à la bourse (en un peu plus compliqué car PNS n'est pas cotée mais rien d'insurmontable, ce genre d'opérations se font tous les jours).


Je pense surtout que PNS ne veut pas ouvrir son capital  ::P:

----------


## Praetor

> Peut-être qu'il est possible de créer un statut particulier qui ne donne droit à rien mais je ne suis pas sûr.


Dans une SAS les statuts sont totalement libre. On peut créer des associés n'ayant pas de droit de vote. Le New York Times a recours à des actions sans droit de vote pour se financer sans risquer que les nouveaux actionnaires tentent d'influer sur la ligne éditoriale.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Je pense surtout que PNS ne veut pas ouvrir son capital


Moi aussi  ::P: 
J'explique juste qu'il n'y aurait pas de soucis s'ils le voulaient.

----------


## Minostel

> Je pense surtout que PNS ne veut pas ouvrir son capital.


Quel est le risque, si les "actionnaires de soutien" n'ont pas droit au vote et qu'on leur interdit de posséder plusieurs parts ?

J'avoue que je ne sais pas s'il est possible d'interdire la possession de plusieurs parts, mais c'était l'idée de départ, pas une façon d'introduire le ver dans le fruit.

----------


## Elemorej

Clair! Si on se maintien a une action par personne = 100€ et pas de droit de vote.
Je ne vois pas ce qui serais risqué. 
On deviendrait juste partie prenante de votre affaire sur le plan intellectuel mais sans pouvoir autre qu'acheter ou non le cpc du mois.
=> On vous aide et on a l'impression d’être plus qu'un parachute communautaire (on a bien compris que vous n'y êtes pour rien mais c'est quand même le ressenti  ::P:  )

----------


## ignome

> Clair! Si on se maintien a une action par personne = 100€ et pas de droit de vote.
> Je ne vois pas ce qui serais risqué. 
> On deviendrait juste partie prenante de votre affaire sur le plan intellectuel mais sans pouvoir autre qu'acheter ou non le cpc du mois.
> => On vous aide et on a l'impression d’être plus qu'un parachute communautaire (on a bien compris que vous n'y êtes pour rien mais c'est quand même le ressenti  )


J'aime beaucoup cette idée aussi ! Du moment que cpc est sûr que ce n'est que symbolique, c'est un symbolique que je trouve chouette, ça nous donnerait l'impression de nous engager et pas de vous dépanner :-)

----------


## MathieuC

D'après cet article du Monde : Les journaux devront apporter une contribution financière pour sauver Presstalis, l'audience dont parlait Canard PC avant de  lancer un projet sur Ulule était le 5 mars. Je ne trouve pas de trace de ce que cela a donné.

----------


## BPros

Bon, décidément depuis que je suis l'équipe (Joystick déjà.. ça remonte hein!  ::wub::  ) je vous ai toujours suivi et je vous suivrai encore.
J'ai déjà baké sur Kickstarter je le ferais sur Ulule et diffuserai la campagne!! 
Comptez sur moi!
Il faut défendre la presse indépendante!

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> D'après cet article du Monde : Les journaux devront apporter une contribution financière pour sauver Presstalis, l'audience dont parlait Canard PC avant de  lancer un projet sur Ulule était le 5 mars. Je ne trouve pas de trace de ce que cela a donné.


MMmh.
Dans l'article ils écrivent "Les journaux se sont engagés à :". Ca fait drôle puisqu'ils ont pas vraiment eu le choix.

----------


## Athelas

Mouais, allez, je vais mélanger un peu les pinceaux :

Qui veut bien regarder dans les boules de madame Irma et nous dire s'il sera pertinent, dans 1, 2, 5 ans d'avoir une édition papier quand tout le monde crie que le nombre de kiosquiers se casse la gueule ?

Entre les solutions qui impliquent de bouffer des castors pour sauver des arbres, ou de filer du pognon qui va aller au final à une boutique qui me semble bien véreuse, j'ai pas l'impression qu'on ait bien LA solution qui marchera. Autant à l'époque je trouvais l'idée du site web payé par les lecteurs, sans pub, comme étant le meilleur truc à faire, ben là, on sait que c'est juste "on va combler un trou avec ce qu'on a sous la main, et on verra plus tard, de toute façon le magazine papier peut pas rester ainsi en l'état" 

Bon, on va donner, pour le principe, tant qu'on pourra donner, mais on ne fait que compenser un semblant de déclin. D'où la grogne de certains...

----------


## tompalmer

> D'après cet article du Monde : Les journaux devront apporter une contribution financière pour sauver Presstalis, l'audience dont parlait Canard PC avant de  lancer un projet sur Ulule était le 5 mars. Je ne trouve pas de trace de ce que cela a donné.


Y'a un processus de validation de la campagne qui prend quelques jours aussi, y'a que sur KS que c'est automatique

----------


## Sig le Troll

(oui, je n'ai pas lu l'entièreté des 14 pages avant de poster)

Bon bon bon, comme d'autres ici, je vais sortir mon petit (on n'est pas à une contradiction près) laïus de vieux de la vieille : 
Bla bla bla ... je lis certains journalistes depuis très longtemps, bien avant CPC (joystick et compagnie) ... bla bla bla ... j'ai tous les numéros sauf les deux premiers (pas distribués en Belgique?) ... bla bla bla ... je suis aussi abonné que CPC hardware (que je n'ai même plus le temps de lire, mais soit, passons) et je prends les hors série ... bla bla bla ... j'ai tjs essayé d'aider le journal à hauteur de mes moyens (l'acheter même quand j'avais plus de sous, faire la pub, KS, ...) ... bla bla bla ... enfin bref, c'est une longue histoire d'amour (dsl chérie).

15 ans, je n'ai pas vu le temps passer. Enfin, si, un peu quand même (on me dit que je suis une personne responsable maintenant). Je joue moins, mais j'achète tjs CPC. Je n'arrive même plus à le lire quand il sort (je ne parle même pas des CPC Hardware que j'aimerais rattraper), je dois avoir 4-5 mois de retard (je suis à novembre 2017 là), et pourtant, ça m'amuse tjs autant. Je n'ai pas envie de lâcher mon magajine (qui est un scandale), c'est devenu ma petite pause détente sur le temps de midi (pour ne pas évoquer les épisodes gastro où il faut bien s'occuper en attendant).

Je suis très loin des considérations de l'actualité, paraître tous les mois, toutes les semaines ... je ne suis plus dérangé à l'idée d'avoir du retard ... puisque de toute façon j'en accumule tout seul comme un grand de mon côté. De toute façon, je n'achète presque plus de jeux à leur sortie, et les dossiers de fond m'intéressent autant que les news et les tests (et aussi pour découvrir des jeux auxquels je n'aurais jamais pensé).
ET PUTAIN, arrêtez de tout changer, je suis un vieux réfractaire au changement maintenant. Une maquette différente, je suis perdu pendant des mois !!! DES MOIS !!!  :Fouras:  ::XD:: 

Donc oui, sur Ulule ou quoi que ce soit d'autres, je ferai mon possible pour apporter mon soutien. J'ai bien fait le KS pour le site que je ne lis pas (enfin, pas bcp, et pas le plus actif des canards sur ce forum non plus). Néanmoins, cela m'attriste quand même de voir les difficultés rencontrées par CPC ... et de voir que ça tient à si peu de choses.
D'un autre côté, je ne peux que me questionner sur la nécessité de s'accrocher à tout prix. Oui, j'aime le papier ... mais si ce n'est plus tenable, je préfère continuer à lire CPC (autrement), que de ne plus le lire du tout. Et au-dedans de mon moi-même intérieur, j'espère sincèrement que ce sauvetage ne va pas devenir récurrent ... car à un moment, ça va lâcher.

Enfin bref. (bis)

----------


## Catel

Aujourd'hui il y a trois médias majeurs qui s'adressent à la cible "adulte, un peu intéressé, un peu intello" du jeu vidéo : CPC, JV et Gamekult.

En voyant les pions bouger du fait de la double crise de la presse (structurelle à cause d'Internet et conjoncturelle à cause de Presstalis), je pense qu'un des trois va mourir, et il se peut fort, selon moi, qu'il s'agisse de JV. Et ce sera précisément à cause du repositionnement de CPC comme mensuel.

Parce que du coup les deux mags vont être contraints de se positionner à peu près sur le même créneau éditorial : fini le suivi à peu près direct de l'actu à CPC (en 2003 on ne pouvait déjà plus), place aux sujets de fond prioritaires. Et CPC aura là-dessus une longueur d'avance sur JV en terme de prestige, d'expérience et surtout de lectorat, parce que ça va pas fort non plus chez ce dernier. Ils ne sont pas encore morts, ils réfléchissent à un abonnement au numéro, mais ils semblent un peu sur le déclin.

Gamekult va sortir renforcé sur son créneau à lui qui lui permet de faire les deux positionnements en même temps et pourrait être le grand gagnant.

----------


## Ruvon

> Y'a un processus de validation de la campagne qui prend quelques jours aussi, y'a que sur KS que c'est automatique


Il parle de l'audience, pas de la campagne Ulule.

----------


## tompalmer

> "adulte, un peu intéressé, un peu intello" du jeu vidéo : [...] Gamekult.

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Moi pour ma part je dis juste que je préfèrerai filer du pognon en me disant que ce n'est pas pour faire de la cosméto mais accompagner un vrai plan de transformation de CPC.


Moi pour ma part je dis qu'il ne faut pas s'énerver avant d'avoir lu/vu ce que nous proposons pour la campagne Ulule.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Il y a quelques mois, Claire Doutriaux, de "Karambolage", expliquait qu'en Allemagne une libraire peut commander un livre du jour pour le lendemain et le recevoir, ce qui est impossible en France. Alors qu'une pharmacie doit légalement être approvisionnée dans les heures qui suivent en cas de rupture de stock d'un médicament essentiel.
> Bref, qu'est-ce qu'ils foutent chez nos messageries françaises ? En quoi est-ce impossible chez nous et pas chez les Allemands (ou pour l'aspirine donc) ?


Les circuits de la librairie et de la presse n'ont rien à voir, mais une partie du but (caché) des manœuvres d'aujourd'hui contre le fonctionnement actuel et la loi Bichet, c'est de calquer celui de la presse sur celui de la librairie (la nouvelle DG de Presstalis vient de Hachette Livre, et la ministre de la culture est une éditrice - Actes Sud). Dans le livre (et dans la presse à l'étranger, Allemagne et Angleterre notamment), ce sont les grands éditeurs qui possèdent les réseaux de distribution qu'ils opèrent selon leur bon vouloir.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> En parlant de librairie, ça me paraîtrait pas con d'y proposer le mensuel, surtout si vous bossez sur un format mook. C'est un autre moyen de vendre...


Deux systèmes différents, deux logistiques différentes, deux TVA différentes, bref deux modèles économiques totalement différents. Accessoirement, un contrat de distribution de la presse avec une messagerie est exclusif, il interdit (normalement) d'être distribué par un autre canal parallèle.

----------


## tompalmer

Et du coup si vous vous transformez en éditeur vous perdez les avantages fiscaux de la presse et des journalistes, au profit d'une plus grande souplesse de distribution qui ne garantit pas non plus de meilleures vente.

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> en quoi le fait d'être le redac chef d'un canard de JV te donne le totem d'immunité quant à la façon de mener une entreprise ?


Je ne suis plus rédacteur en chef de Canard PC depuis 2006. En revanche je suis cofondateur, actionnaire principal (j'y ai mis toutes mes économies en 2003) et directeur/président. Et je prends avidement tous les conseils de ceux qui ont déjà monté et géré une boite et qui pensent pouvoir m'aider.




> Enfin le succès du business model ne se mesure pas juste au degré d'indépendance vis à vis de la publicité sur le web -qui est avant tout un problème de ligne éditorial voire d'éthique.


Non, dans la presse, la ligne éditoriale et l'indépendance sont directement liées au modèle économique. Le reste, c'est de la flûte. Si on veut faire du fric dans la presse, on ne fait pas dans la presse indépendante qui tient les arrangements à distance et la pub sous controle. Sinon, d'ailleurs, il y a fort à parier que vous ne nous liriez pas, et que vous ne seriez pas là en train de discuter de ce futur Ulule, parce que vous n'en auriez strictement rien à faire.




> Il se mesure aussi à sa pérennité. Une stratégie gagnante ne se résume pas à des questions d'indépendance, la bannière claquant au vent. Mais aussi à pouvoir payer les salaires de tes employés et mettre un peu d'oseille au chaud en cas de coup dur.


Pour la pérennité, que diriez-vous de 15 ans cette année, sans interruption ni changement d'actionnariat? C'est simple, y a que nous en France dans la presse JV qui en soyons là. Et oui, nous avons rencontré des crises, et en sommes sortis jusqu'ici, parfois d'extrême justesse. C'est le cas aujourd'hui.




> Si tu veux avoir une idée de ce qu'est une stratégie omnichannel appliquée à la presse va voir cette page : https://abonnement.lesechos.fr/check...tc=INT-46-Y||Z
> qui décline celle des Echos, qui travaille dessus depuis 2007 et est le quotidien français dont le pourcentage de vente numérique est le plus élevé. Et accessoirement son actionnaire dispose de son propre réseau de distribution pour le papier. 2007. On est 11 ans plus tard.


Le quotidien Les Echos est la propriété du groupe LVMH, une gentille petite PME dont les moyens d'investissement sont comparables aux nôtres. Il ne dispose pas à ma connaissance de son propre réseau de distribution nationale comme vous l'indiquez: avec le rachat du Parisien (oui, une autre petite PME de la presse), ils ont récupérés Proximy qui était le réseau de distribution sur l'Ile de France du journal régional parisien. Mais en revanche d'autres quotidiens ont mis en place un réseau, les quotidiens régionaux par exemple (Ouest France notamment). Ce sont évidemment des investissements colossaux, qui n'ont aucun sens en dessous d'une certaine taille critique et d'une fréquence de parution appropriée.
Dernier point: Les Echos, c'est pas le meilleur exemple pour la presse indépendante des pressions économiques.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Je ne pense pas que cette question à été posée, pas dans la FAQ et rien dans la recherche.
> 
> *Avez vous votre mot à dire sur le jugement au tribunal de commerce ?* Soit directement, soit via un collectif ou autre.


Non, absolument aucun. Nous pourrions tenter de le contester juridiquement derrière, mais ce serait compliqué et long, et ne réglerait pas notre problème immédiat.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Juste sur ce point, parce qu'on dirait Canardpc s'est fait braquer : il est bien précisé dès le début du message que Presstalis (Ivan dit ses dirigeants mais j'ai du mal à me figurer ça) a ponctionné 25% de la Trésorerie de CPC. Pas 25% de son résultat.


Non, l'intro de l'article est maladroite (je viens de la corriger du coup) pour éviter de répéter exactement ce que j'avais écrit ici https://www.canardpc.com/373/la-dist...rd-du-naufrage, mais c'est bien une retenue de 25% du chiffre d'affaires des mois de décembre et janvier.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Présent pour subventionner si besoin.
> Quelle décision a été rendue pour Pressetalis au final ?


Le plan de redressement de Presstalis a été légèrement amendé: les éditeurs chez les MLP devront également payer, mais à hauteur de 1% (pendant 4 ans et demi) au lieu de 2,25% (pendant 5 ans par contre). Cela-allège la note pour Canard PC (passé aux MLP pour 2018), pas pour Canard PC Hardware (bloqué chez Presstalis). Ne change rien au fait que 25% ont été prélevés (et probablement jamais rendus) sur décembre et janvier, alors que Canard PC était encore chez Presstalis.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Reparlons-en lorsqu'on aura les détails de la dite campagne. Parce que ce qu'on voit ici pour l'instant, c'est beaucoup de spéculation.


Merci.

----------


## Catel

> https://media1.tenor.com/images/6e62...700f/tenor.gif


Qui écoute In Dev With ?  ::siffle::

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Bien sûr en étant plus en kiosque, on perd de la visibilité et la possibilité qu'un quidam qui n'a jamais entendu parler de CPC le feuillette et l'achète. Mais imo, ça doit représenter peanuts comparé aux gens qui connaissent déjà CPC et vont en kiosque exprès pour se le procurer.


Vous sous-estimez très largement ce moyen de découverte, et le nombre de lecteurs occasionnels qui connaissant le journal mais ne l'achètent que de temps en temps, simplement parce qu'ils tombent dessus en cherchant Gros Poney Magazine HD, mais ne le chercheraient pas d'eux-mêmes.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> -Pourquoi ne pas fusionner CPC hardware et CPC classique? CPC hardware marche bien, mais ne sort QUE tous les 2 mois, une sortie mensuel serait intéressante, non?


Ce sont deux magazines qui, bien qu'étant cousins, ont leurs lecteurs et leur identité propres (et Canard PC Hardware est trimestriel, attention).

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Pour Presstalis on nous parle d'aides de l'Etat et tout, mais à quel moment l'incompétence des dirigeants est jugée ? Quand seront ils enfin responsables (et ça vaut pour plein d'autres sociétés) ?


C'est ça qui est beau dans la combine actuelle du "plan de sauvetage": si le tribunal de commerce valide et que Presstalis est "sauvé" (ça va être le cas, bien sûr), les responsables présents et passés sont immunisés contre les poursuites (normalement, sans solution, ils peuvent être inquiéter pendant les 3 ans qui suivent la cessation de paiement).
C'est aussi pour cela peut-être qu'il y a une si belle cohésion entre Presstalis et les grands groupe de presse, dont les dirigeants ont été administrateurs de Presstalis à tour de rôle depuis des années.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> En plus de participer à la campagne Ulule, chacun participant avec ces moyens, n'hésitez pas non plus à demander à vos bibliothèques, médiathèques de s'abonner à Canard PC si ce n'est déjà fait.


Absolument, d'ailleurs on fait un tarif spécial médiathèque, il suffit qu'elles nous appellent.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Désolé si c'est déjà passé mais : est-ce que vous prévoyez de faire comme d'autres sites de journaux en instaurant un système pour acheter un article/rubrique ou bien prendre un abonnement d'une journée ou pas ? En soit ça vous fait pas beaucoup de logistique en plus et ça peut permettre quelques brouzoufs en plus, non ? (Et c'est pratique je dirai... ?)


Non ce n'est pas du tout notre philosophie (et c'est plus compliqué techniquement que vous le croyez).

----------


## von_yaourt

Je vois qu'après Miss Katonic, c'est Pipomantis qui part de la rédaction. Si ce n'est pas trop indiscret, c'est suite à un plan de départ volontaire dû à la situation financière actuelle, ou bien c'est une coïncidence ? 

Passer par Ulule pour proposer un abonnement soutien, ça a vraiment plus d'intérêt que de simplement faire un système d'abonnement similaire via la boutique (pour la promotion j'imagine) ? Je n'ai aucun problème à vous filer des sous sans contrepartie par soutien, mais du coup financer la commission d'Ulule au passage me chagrine un peu alors que j'imagine qu'il est techniquement faisable de créer un abonnement spécial à tarif très augmenté.

----------


## Zodex

Pipomantis part de CPC ? Merde c'est chiant ça. J'espère que tout va/ira bien pour lui. EDIT - Ah bah oui, je viens de lire l'édito du numéro 377...
Quand la campagne Ulule sera prête, j'espère que vous l'indiquerez clairement ici sur le site, j'ai un certain esprit de sacrifice mais pas au point de traîner sur Facebook ou Twitter, faut pas déconner.  ::ninja::

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> une chose me dérange sur ce racket organisé, c'est qu'à aucun moment vous avez l’assurance que 1, les sommes versées vont réellement améliorer la situation de pressmachinchose là et 2, que si ça suffit pas ils vont vous mettent encore le couteau sous la gorge et vous/nous saigner de nouveau.


Vous avez totalement raison: nous n'avons aucune assurance. Personnellement, je pense même que:
1/ le plan de sauvetage de Presstalis est tellement absurde qu'il ne marchera pas
2/ ils reviendront donc à la charge avant 4 ans c'est sûr

Mais ce que je pense ne change rien au fait qu'il faut d'abord qu'on échappe à ce couteau là.
Ensuite, on se tire de chez Presstalis (Canard PC par chance est sorti pour 2018, reste Canard PC hardware qui doit patienter) et on vous propose de nous aider à préparer l'avenir, justement, parce que ça ne sent pas bon du tout pour la presse indé, ce qui se prépare dans les années qui viennent. C'est ce qui sera expliqué plus en détails sur Ulule.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Je vois qu'après Miss Katonic, c'est Pipomantis qui part de la rédaction. Si ce n'est pas trop indiscret, c'est suite à un plan de départ volontaire dû à la situation financière actuelle, ou bien c'est une coïncidence ?


Chacun a ses raisons, et dans les deux cas cités elles sont différentes. Canard PC traverse une crise inquiétante et c'est normal que chacun réfléchisse à son avenir. Alors quand en plus on vous fait une proposition qui vous intéresse beaucoup dans un média dont la philosophie est proche...  ::):

----------


## titi3

Vous avez penser à une délocalisation en .be ? on est gentil, on a des bières (des vraies), des frites,  de l'auto-dérision, de l'humour idiot, on parle plein de langues et rien n'a de sens, comme dans CPC  ::P:  Tout bénéf  ::ninja::

----------


## jeuxvaisbien

> Chacun a ses raisons, et dans les deux cas cités elles sont différentes. Canard PC traverse une crise inquiétante et c'est normal que chacun réfléchisse à son avenir. Alors quand en plus on vous fait une proposition qui vous intéresse beaucoup dans un média dont la philosophie est proche...


Bordel de m****.
A voir la romance Gautoz / pipo je caressais le doux espoir que ce soit un plan machiavélique pour attirer Gautoz chez canard pc. Et c'est l'inverse qui se produit  :tired:

----------


## kilfou

> Deux systèmes différents, deux logistiques différentes, deux TVA différentes, bref deux modèles économiques totalement différents. Accessoirement, un contrat de distribution de la presse avec une messagerie est exclusif, il interdit (normalement) d'être distribué par un autre canal parallèle.


Je doute pas une seconde que c'est très compliqué. Mais y a quand même pas mal de presse qui arrivent dans les librairies : les fascicules comics type Panini/Urban, les magazines de prépublications type Immanquable/Lanfeust Mag et la presse spécialisée (Casemate, DBD, Atom) mais j'ai aussi AnimeLand, RPG Magazine, Rockyrama ou la Revue Dessinée / Topo. 

Tout ça avec plusieurs distributeurs (Hachette, MDS, Makassar) donc je pense pas que l'exclusivité soit si immuable.

----------


## Borh

Hey vous pourriez pas remplacer Pipomantis par JM Destroy ou Moulinex, ils sont ressortis du grenier avec Player Spirit ? Ce serait cool de recréer une Dream Team de l'âge d'or de Joystick. 

J'aime bien Gamekult (je suis même premium) mais bon, pas sympa de profiter du malheur des autres.

----------


## Yshuya

> vous avez penser à une délocalisation en .be ? On est gentil, on a des bières (des vraies), des frites,  de l'auto-dérision, de l'humour idiot, on parle plein de langues et rien n'a de sens, comme dans cpc  tout bénéf


idee du siecle !

----------


## Matclane

> Hey vous pourriez pas remplacer Pipomantis par JM Destroy ou Moulinex, ils sont ressortis du grenier avec Player Spirit ? Ce serait cool de recréer une Dream Team de l'âge d'or de Joystick. 
> 
> J'aime bien Gamekult (je suis même premium) mais bon, pas sympa de profiter du malheur des autres.


Bonne idée, ou Monsieur Pomme de Terre, Bob Arctor, Iansolo... et tant d'autres ?

----------


## titi3

> idee du siecle !


Hein ça fieu  :B):

----------


## Baalim

Étrange idée que d'opter pour Gamekult pour assurer une certaine pérennité.

Vu de ma fenêtre, GK agonise depuis des années. Vu le temps que j'y ai passé, ce n'est pas un constat qui.m'enchante.

----------


## arsheron

Bourdel de mairde... Ça faisait combien de temps que je n'étais pas venu ? Je vous lis depuis au moins tout ça (pitain d'Alzheimer...) uniquement en version papier que je vais chercher 2 fois par mois (un peu moins en été et à Noyel) chez mon petit libraire du coin.
Et voilà que Presstanus tente de vous la mettre profond... Bon, j'hésitais depuis longtemps avec l'abonnement, mais là plus le choix, j'attends des news sur Ulule, je préviens mon cher (oui, il prend beaucoup) libraire et je sors la CB.
Sick Sad World comme dirait Daria  ::sad::

----------


## Catel

> Étrange idée que d'opter pour Gamekult pour assurer une certaine pérennité.
> 
> Vu de ma fenêtre, GK agonise depuis des années. Vu le temps que j'y ai passé, ce n'est pas un constat qui.m'enchante.


Non, GK se porte pas trop mal. S'ils peuvent donner un CDI à Pipo, c'est qu'ils sont pas franchement à l'article de la mort.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Bonne idée, ou Monsieur Pomme de Terre, Bob Arctor, Iansolo... et tant d'autres ?


La presse JV c'est précaire quand même. Beaucoup de boulot pour une paie maigre. Quand tu commences à vieillir t'as d'autres intérêts et envie de faire un peu fructifier ton expérience.

----------


## Mydriaze

"Pipomantis le traitre"  :;): 

Bonne route à lui.

Question con: un support 100% online, avec des vidéos etc... c'est viable? (c'est une vraie question)

----------


## Stratosfear

> Étrange idée que d'opter pour Gamekult pour assurer une certaine pérennité.
> 
> Vu de ma fenêtre, GK agonise depuis des années. Vu le temps que j'y ai passé, ce n'est pas un constat qui.m'enchante.


Au contraire, leur virage "Premium" est vraiment bénéfique pour eux. Sans rouler sur l'or, ils s'en sortent très bien.

----------


## Mydriaze

> Au contraire, leur virage "Premium" est vraiment bénéfique pour eux. Sans rouler sur l'or, ils s'en sortent très bien.


T'es sérieux là?

----------


## RockaBibi

Petit message de soutiens et je répondrai présent sur ulule  :;):

----------


## Jeckhyl

Bonjour,

A-t'on une nouvelle échéance pour l'arrivée du Ulule ?

Il me samblait quil était prévu pour le 5 ?

----------


## Frypolar

Apparemment c’est pour la semaine prochaine.

----------


## Baalim

> Au contraire, leur virage "Premium" est vraiment bénéfique pour eux. Sans rouler sur l'or, ils s'en sortent très bien.


 en tout cas, je trouve que ça va de paire avec un appauvrissement graduel de leurs contenus.

L'année que je viens de passer en tant que membre Premium ne m'a pas vraiment incité à renouveler l'expérience.

S'ils ont les fonds nécessaires, il serait peut-être temps de les employer à enrichir la section payante.

----------


## Alkamiga

Je soutiendrai sur Ulule comme beaucoup ici.
Par contre, je dois avouer que ça fait bizarre, si peu de temps après le succès retentissant du KS pour le site qui a fait parlé de lui partout. Passer de "mon journal-hobby défonce les objectifs en plus de résultats en progrès sur la continuité" à "sos on coule" en un an et demi, ça pique, même si ce n'est pas de votre fait!

Je dois dire aussi que passer à une parution mensuelle me déçoit.
Outre le rapport à l'actualité forcément amoindri, cela veut dire que j'aurai moins de Canard à lire en nombre de pages. 
Comme Ivan l'a écrit, le mensuel ne fera pas le "double de pages" du bimensuel actuel.
Perso, je m'en fous d'économiser 2€ par mois pour avoir moins de lecture de mon canard (alors que l'annonce d'une nouvelle formule me laissait espérer le contraire...!).
Ce n'est pas mon intérêt personnel.
Surtout quand on me demande un abonnement symbolique qui fausse le rapport quantité/coût.

Je comprends la logique économique qui vous pousse vers ça, pas de soucis.

Mais en tant que client-consommateur, j'ai déjà mis la main à la poche pour soutenir le KS pour un site que je ne comptais pas utiliser (j'aime mon mag papier avant tout). Comme j'achète tous les Hors-série même qui ne m'intéressent pas forcément par soutien de la marque CPC.
Là, on me demande de prévoir de faire un abonnement symbolique pour le futur.
Je vous kiffe, je le ferai.

Et en échange de mon soutien et mon argent, j'aurai donc moins de contenu dans mon mag.
Tant qu'à me demander un "don" déguisé, autant que ce soit pour assurer la pérennité de ce que j'aime.
Cette victoire qui s'annonce a un goût amer.
Et même, difficile de considérer "payer plus pour avoir moins" une victoire.
C'est juste une défaite moins grande que l'arrêt total du mag.

Courage en tout cas, je serai à vos côtés malgré tout.
(Et si vous pouvez finalement envisager un format mook mensuel 160 pages à 10,90€/récap d'un contenu numérique plus régulier, je serai plus joie).

(j'attends évidemment les projets du Ulule pour ravaler éventuellement ma déception)
Bisous love

----------


## madgic

Il faudrait faire des stretch goals genre à 500 000 vous gardez le bimensuel et à 1 000 000, vous (re)passez en hebdomadaire  ::lol::

----------


## FMP-thE_mAd

J'ai un peu le même ressenti que Alkamiga pour ma part.
J'ai du mal à comprendre comment en 2 ans on passe de "magazine le plus hype du monde avec 200 000€ sur Kickstarter" à "magazine qui va couler".

Ca m'a fait un choc quand j'ai lu les articles d'Yvan annonçant qu'à cause de Prestalis ils étaient au bourd du gouffre ; je pensais naïvement que votre santé financière était meilleure que ça.
Bon, je m'étais trompé visiblement.

Je vais essayer de participer à la campagne Ulule, principalement par idéal, car comme quelques personnes ici :
- je ne lis jamais le site web
- j'aime beaucoup la parution en bi-hebdomadaire. A mon rythme de lecture, 1 canard PC me fait environ 2 semaines et c'est parfait.

Du coup les changements apportés ne me conviennent guère. 1 CPC par mois, c'est moins de lecture pour plus d'attente.
Bof.

On verra donc ce qui est marqué sur la campagne Ulule.

Pour le reste, j'ai lu les articles autour de Prestalis, et clairement, on va vers une distribution de la presse par le privé et par les éditeurs. Ca va donc être évidemment tout à l'avantage des grands groupes de presse et ça ne me parait pas bon du tout pour la diversité des publications.
D'un point de vue politique cette fois-ci, ça ne me convient pas du tout. Et j'imagine que ça ne convient pas du tout à CPC du coup.
Rien que pour ça, il faut tenyter de sauver CPC.

----------


## Valenco

> ...Ca va donc être évidemment tout à l'avantage des grands groupes de presse et ça ne me parait pas bon du tout pour la diversité des publications.
> D'un point de vue politique cette fois-ci, ça ne me convient pas du tout. Et j'imagine que ça ne convient pas du tout à CPC du coup.
> Rien que pour ça, il faut tenyter de sauver CPC.


Mille fois YES !

----------


## Don Moahskarton

> S'ils ont les fonds nécessaires, il serait peut-être temps de les employer à enrichir la section payante.



Bah, pipo est parti. Tu vois, la moitié de la rédaction de l'encars "canard console" qui a fusionné y'a 5 ans avec le reste du mag a disparu.
En proportion donc, moins de consoleux misérables, plus de pécéistes dans Canard PC. Tu vois on y arrive  ::trollface:: 

Plus qu'a repêcher Gringo, Casque noir et Boulon  ::ninja::

----------


## Mesmefer

Bonjour, ça faisait quelques années que je ne m'étais pas abonné. Vu l'ampleur des dégâts je viens de prendre un abonnement numérique pour vous apporter mon soutien. Pas sûr que j'aurais le temps de plus le lire pour autant. Bisous Canard pc, je vous aimes.

----------


## Borh

Le prochain arrêt sur image est consacré à Presstalis. Ils parleront probablement de Canard PC puisqu'il s'agit de partenaires. Peut-être même que CPC y participe.

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Le prochain arrêt sur image est consacré à Presstalis. Ils parleront probablement de Canard PC puisqu'il s'agit de partenaires. Peut-être même que CPC y participe.


Oui, j'ai été invité à participer à l'émission.

----------


## Valenco

C'est quand ?

----------


## La Marmotta

> Et en échange de mon soutien et mon argent, j'aurai donc moins de contenu dans mon mag.
> Tant qu'à me demander un "don" déguisé, autant que ce soit pour assurer la pérennité de ce que j'aime.
> Cette victoire qui s'annonce a un goût amer.
> Et même, difficile de considérer "payer plus pour avoir moins" une victoire.
> C'est juste une défaite moins grande que l'arrêt total du mag.


Comme le disait Ivan, c'est une transformation pour s'adapter à la situation. On ne parle en aucun cas d'une défaite, puisque la défaite ce serait l'arrêt du magazine.
Et encore un fois, nous jugerons le contenu pour ce qu'il est, quand il sera là. La qualité d'un magazine ne se juge pas en fonction de son nombre de page, encore heureux !

----------


## tompalmer

Tous les vendredi

----------


## Mydriaze

> Le prochain arrêt sur image est consacré à Presstalis. Ils parleront probablement de Canard PC puisqu'il s'agit de partenaires. Peut-être même que CPC y participe.


Faut pas s'abonner pour regarder l’émission?

----------


## Scotch

> Question annexe : si les messageries fusionnent, n'arrive-t-on pas à la création d'un horrible monopole contraire à l'Europe toussa, voir pire, à un service public  ?


Mes réflexions sont totalement naïves dans ce domaine mais je m'étonne de ne pas avoir vu passer d'autres références à l'UE et en particulier à sa commission (qui, quand elle le veut, peut être très réactive). On parle pourtant d'aides publiques et de concurrence faussée, non?

N'est-ce pas une piste potentiellement utile pour les victimes de ce qui ressemble fortement à de petits arrangements d'état?

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Faut pas s'abonner pour regarder l’émission?


Oui c'est un site sur abonnement, mais il y a une offre découverte 24h à un euro je crois.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Mes réflexions sont totalement naïves dans ce domaine mais je m'étonne de ne pas avoir vu passer d'autres références à l'UE et en particulier à sa commission (qui, quand elle le veut, peut être très réactive). On parle pourtant d'aides publiques et de concurrence faussée, non?
> N'est-ce pas une piste potentiellement utile pour les victimes de ce qui ressemble fortement à de petits arrangements d'état?


Un recours européen prends plusieurs années.

----------


## moimadmax

Dans le contrat que vous avez passé avec prestalis c'est indiqué qu'il se reserve le droit de vous faire les poches, ou la manœuvre est un peu borderline au niveau du contrat ?
Et je ne comprend pas pourquoi il continue à vous faire les poches alors que vous avez changé de distributeur, donc que le magazine ne passe plus par chez eux, c'est bizarre. Enfin je pense que c'est juste complexe. Après tout on verse bien une dizaine d'euros à Microsoft quand on achète un téléphone android.

----------


## TopiSansSel

Eh, ça fait pas plaisir  ::(:  

L'équipe de CPC et son "esprit", si je puis dire, ont littéralement forgé ma culture vidéoludique *ET* professionnelle. Si je n'avais pas lu Gen 4, puis Joystick par la suite, et CPC après, je suis à peu près certain que je ne me serais jamais dirigé vers ma carrière actuelle (dans le jeu vidéo). Plein de choses, comme les jeux de mots pourris, l'aspect critique (et p'tet un peu bâtard des fois  ::P: ), la tendance à chercher plus loin, ... ont vraiment eu un énorme impact sur moi, en tout cas. C'est rageant de voir que cette institution est dans la merde, surtout pour un truc aussi abruti (mais bon c'est la vie... la moto, la mort, les vaches...).

Je sais à quel point c'est vicelard cela dit, vu que mon propre paternel a déjà eu un problème assez similaire - une entreprise "partenaire" qui fait de la merde avec ses finances et se retrouve à utiliser une clause obscure pour ponctionner tous ses "partenaires" à la yolo. Cela dit, CPC réagit mieux que le patron de la boîte où bossait mon père à l'époque, celui-ci ayant tout vendu (même les chaises) pendant les vacances avant de fuir avec tout le fric au Royaume-uni  ::XD::  

Enfin, le fait est qu'en étant pragmatique, la question se pose : l'existence de CPC est-elle une chose positive pour le jeu vidéo (et pour moi personnellement) ? Une réflexion depuis l'annonce de ces difficultés m'a fait conclure que oui, le JV en général a besoin de médias comme CPC pour fonctionner de façon normale, et à titre perso j'ai besoin de mes caricatures d'ackboo en train de s'extasier devant des jeux que beaucoup considéreraient comme de la torture mentale. 

Je me suis réabonné récemment vu que je viens de revenir en France après plusieurs années à l'étranger, et une semaine après que je me réabonne, paf. On peut dire que ça tombe bien  ::P:  
Coup de chance, j'ai un peu de revenu excédentaire. J'pourrais le mettre de côté et perdre du pouvoir d'achat avec l'inflation, ou alors m'en servir pour un truc cool comme contribuer au fait que CPC continue d'être là. Du coup, je serai très probablement de la partie  ::):

----------


## LHommeAuChapeau

La question cruciale est bien sûr : le plan de survie va-t-il fonctionner.
Malgré toutes les qualités de CPC et la pugnacité de ses journalistes, je crois qu'ils n'ont pas de boule de cristal (et quand bien même, on sait ce que valent les diseuses de bonne aventure).
J'aurai donc plutôt tendance à tourner (un court instant) mon regard vers le passé. Jusqu'à présent CPC a su gérer les obstacles au mieux (puisqu'il est toujours présent). Chaque transformation lui a permis de poursuivre sa route en dépit des prophètes de malheur (rappelez-vous : "CPC ? Oh ! Dans deux mois il aura disparu...").
Ce retour d'expérience me pousse à faire confiance à ceux qui "ont le nez dedans" et qui ont les éléments pour évaluer la situation. Je ne sais pas si le plan va fonctionner, mais je suis sûr que ceux qui y ont réfléchi ne l'ont pas fait à la légère.
Donc s'il y a une campagne Ulule, je suivrai.

----------


## Sylla

> Je ne suis plus rédacteur en chef de Canard PC depuis 2006. En revanche je suis cofondateur, actionnaire principal (j'y ai mis toutes mes économies en 2003) et directeur/président. Et je prends avidement tous les conseils de ceux qui ont déjà monté et géré une boite et qui pensent pouvoir m'aider.
> 
> Merci.


Comme dirait un autre Canard: "Pan! Sur le bec!" Mention spéciale à tous les Jean-Michel JelislapresseJVdepuis30ans qui sont persuadés que d'être des lecteurs fidèles leur a conféré une expertise dans le domaine.

----------


## Elemorej

En particulier avec le fait de faire vivre ta famille avec ce job, ça dois te motiver à bien étudier les différentes solutions et le pourquoi du comment.

----------


## Mydriaze

Je vais etre chiant mais elle est quand l'émission de ce soir? Y'a rien d'annoncé sur le site d'Arrêt sur images? https://beta.arretsurimages.net/

----------


## Baalim

Je serais curieux de voir l'émission, moi aussi.

Par contre, je viens de tomber sur la page avec leurs propositions d'abonnement et le recours à l'écriture inclusive me provoque de sérieux accès de rage.

----------


## tompalmer

Les émissions sont tournées le vendredi aprèm et mises en ligne vers 17h

----------


## Mydriaze

Merci. J’espère qu'Yvan a conservé sa crinière argenté à la Geralt de Riv!

----------


## Borh

> Je serais curieux de voir l'émission, moi aussi.
> 
> Par contre, je viens de tomber sur la page avec leurs propositions d'abonnement et le recours à l'écriture inclusive me provoque de sérieux accès de rage.


Je suis abonné et j'aime pas trop l'écriture inclusive, mais ils l'emploient de façon très light, juste pour le principe, montrer qu'ils sont féministes et parce que c'est à la mode, mais dans leurs articles, ils l'oublient facilement.

----------


## Ramenos

Triste que le magazine passe en mensuel mais je comprends les raisons économiques derrière. J'imagine que ce n'est clairement pas la volonté des rédacteurs passionnés et décalés qui manque mais les grandes réalités économiques des groupes gourmands existes.

Passer au mensuel ? Il y aura toujours du monde pour râler, mais on s'adaptera. Il faut savoir que si en 2018, il existe encore des gens qui s'abonnent à votre magazine papier, ce n'est certainement pas pour avoir la dernière info gaming avant tout le monde mais + pour lire une histoire, des analyses de fond, des interrogations et tout cela bien enveloppé sous un humour unique.

Par contre, impossible de trouver votre page sur Ulule.fr, ce n'est pas encore lancé ?

----------


## Frypolar

> Par contre, impossible de trouver votre page sur Ulule.fr, ce n'est pas encore lancé ?


La semaine prochaine a priori.

----------


## Don Moahskarton

> Merci. J’espère qu'Yvan a conservé sa crinière argenté à la Geralt de Riv!



https://twitter.com/MLP_twit/status/972077584170344448


EDIT: Ayé l'émission est dispo !

https://beta.arretsurimages.net/emis...s-de-la-presse

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

La campagne de soutien sur Ulule sera lancée lundi 12 mars en fin de matinée. Bon weekend à tous, merci de votre soutien.

----------


## Hipparchia

> La campagne de soutien sur Ulule sera lancée lundi 12 mars en fin de matinée. Bon weekend à tous, merci de votre soutien.


Bonne émission (un poil dommage que DS coupe un peu court, 1h30 ça n'aurait pas été moins intéressant !).
Passé le temps de la stupeur, je ne suis plus hostile au format mensuel. Je vais expliquer à ma kiosquière que je vais repasser à l'abonnement (j'ai fait pareil pour le monde diplo à l'époque) donc qu'elle ne commande plus si j'étais le seul acheteur (pas l'impression). Si plus de CPC, au final plus de kiosque non plus.
J'avais de toute façon toujours du mal à l'avoir le WE de sa sortie, et parfois plus, comme évoqué dans l'émission...

Par contre en étant passé chez MLP, le passage en mensuel devient une sorte de choix pour le futur, et plus une nécessité, non ?

Enfin bref, derrière vous (comme beaucoup de monde, CPC a cette chance mais qui ne vient pas de nulle part), courage, toussa. RDV lundi sur Ulule.

----------


## Groufac

> Je ne sais pas si le plan va fonctionner, mais je suis sûr que ceux qui y ont réfléchi ne l'ont pas fait à la légère.
> Donc s'il y a une campagne Ulule, je suivrai.


Voilà, même avis.

----------


## Mydriaze



----------


## Karl Barx

Bon, je viens de regarder l'*émission* : ça valait le coup, on apprend des choses sur le métier.

Vous avez mon soutien bien sûr, mais comme la plupart ici.
Et donc puisque vous n'avez pas les moyens de vous payer des enquêtes nationales ^^, voyons ce que je peux faire :

- Pourquoi achète-je mon Canard en kiosque, sans abonnement ni version numérique ?
 Pour l'action volontaire, consentante, d'aller le chercher : qui fait partie du lien charnel que j'ai avec lui.
 Recevoir un courrier ou pire, un mail, casserait ça.

- Où lis-je mon Canard ?
Dans le train, en famille le week-end quand je me fais c****, le soir au pieu. Partout où j'ai de l'attention exclusive pour lui. Jamais quand je suis sur le net, ni sur le pouce au taf.

- Pourquoi lis-le Canard, d'abord ?
L'union du contenu et du ton. L'un ne va pas sans l'autre. Certains nums sont un peu short en gras, je leur pardonne grâce au ton, jusqu'au prochain ^^.

Il en résulte que :
- je reste attaché au support papier sans abonnement. Mais le kiosquier en particulier, je m'en fiche. Bon sang, je pourrais même le commander via un clic sur un site, qu'il arrive chez moi ou que j'aille le récupérer ailleurs (l'action perso reste). Il suffit que je sois au courant de la couv' et des gros titres. Si vous passez mensuel, vous auriez le délai pour mettre ça en ligne genre 2 sem.avant, non ?
- avoir une version numérique (PDF) du mag ne m'intéresse pas. Par contre avoir un index qui me permette de retrouver le numéro/page par mot-clé, hell yeah. Je suis même prêt à give my money pour ça.
- et puisqu'on en cause, si à give my money je suis paré, autant me permettre la consultation des anciens numéros à tirage épuisé. Je parle pas de PDF, une interface en visu m'irait perfecto. Ce serait au numéro bien sûr ^^.

----------


## XWolverine

Bon, count me in.

Un passage en mensuel est assez casse gueule pour la fraicheur des articles, c'était un peu votre force mais je suppose que ça ne marchait déjà pas si bien avec la prédominance de l'info web. Cela donnera plus de place aux dossiers de fond, je suppose.
D'un autre côté, perso, il m'arrive de recevoir un n° alors que je n'ai pas encore ouvert le précédent  ::rolleyes:: , alors cela ne changera pas ma vie  ::P: 

T'façon, il faut que ça marche, CPC ne doit pas disparaitre !

----------


## madgic

> - avoir une version numérique (PDF) du mag ne m'intéresse pas. Par contre avoir un index qui me permette de retrouver le numéro/page par mot-clé, hell yeah. Je suis même prêt à give my money pour ça.


Ca existe déjà et c'est le site qui a été réalisé grâce au kickstarter  :;): 

Avec tous les articles sur le site et même publié petit à petit avant la sortie papier et avec une fonction recherche.

----------


## Karl Barx

> Ca existe déjà et c'est le site qui a été réalisé grâce au kickstarter


Bon eh ben, ne me reste qu'à m'inscrire alors  ::P:  .

(je me doutais qu'il devait y avoir un truc, mais voulais pas étaler le longopost)

----------


## Sylla

> Bon, je viens de regarder l'*émission* : ça valait le coup, on apprend des choses sur le métier.
> .


Pareil , elle est très intéressante. Même si DS a oublié de se coiffer le matin et qu'elle aurait peut-être pu durer un tout petit peu plus vu qu'il me semblait qu'on aurait pu développer encore. C'est dommage qu'on ait eu personne de chez Presstalis pour donner leurs arguments mais je suppose qu'ils ont du refuser de venir. 

On voit que la situation est un peu plus complexe que de simplement dire "la presse ne se vend plus" puisque d'abord la presse n'est pas un ensemble homogène et qu'en plus les MLP de leur côté arrivent à s'en sortir. Je suis complètement d'accord avec Ivan sur la prévisibilité de la chose: la tension sur les ventes et la distribution de la presse est connue depuis assez longtemps pour que des plans aient pu être mis en place et dans une entreprise de cette taille, la trésorerie c'est un truc qu'on regarde tous les jours et je ne comprends pas non plus qu'on puisse dire aujourd'hui sans mentir qu'on ne l'avait pas vu arriver. Les commissaires aux comptes ont forcément alerté la direction sur les risques encourus, ce qui tendrait à confirmer l'hypothèse de la faute de gestion/incompétence de ladite direction de presstalis.

Au delà de l'état du marché, il me semble que c'est surtout une question de gouvernance et de gestion d'entreprise qui est le coeur du problème.

----------


## hosco

Je suis prêt pour Lundi.  ::):

----------


## Noxx

Je vais aider Canard car j'y suis attaché mais j'ai l'impression d'aider également Presstalis et ça me fait chier car on valide l'idée, vous avez connaissance si plusieurs magasines tentent le sauvetage via des dons des lecteurs?

----------


## RickDeckard

Encore au lycée j'achetais Joystick, j'attendais un mois durant, c'était multi-plateformes à l'époque (atari, amiga, PC etc) un peu comme CPC maintenant.
Les fameuses vidéos cons sur le CDROM du magazine :-)
Pourtant je n'avais pas de machine pour jouer, pas un rond, à peine le fric pour acheter le magazine, mais lorsque je l'ouvrais c'était mon moment d'évasion tant attendu, de rêve, d'envie, d'imagination etc.

Bien plus tard, salarié, je me suis abonné dès le n°2 de Cpc, même ton, en mieux, indépendance, vraies critiques, articles // au JV etc etc.
Dire que j'aime et lis 100% du magazine, bien sûr que non, mais j'ai suivi ses conseils, évité d'acheter des daubes, acheté les confs et le matos conseillé, prêté ma revue, et surtout, apprécié le boulot et l'esprit de votre équipe.
A plusieurs reprises ils ont failli plonger et ça m'aurait vraiment emmerdé que cela se produise.

J'ai participé à la campagne KS pour le site oueb, plus par loyauté et affection que par réel besoin (j'adorais l'ancien site web de Joystick).

Aujourd'hui, j'ai 46 balais, des piles de CpC partout, il y a toujours des articles qui m'intéressent, je déterre tjrs le magazine ou fouille le forum avant d'acheter un des rares jeux auxquels que joue encore et plus marrant, mon fils de 10 ans me taxe des n° alors qu'il ne joue que sur PS4 ce traître :-)

Alors bien sûr je vais vous aider, j'espère vivement que la campagne va réussir et que le magazine va s'en sortir.
Si je pouvais claquer mon peu d'argent de poche dans un magazine il y a 25 ans, je peux bien faire un geste maintenant.

Et surtout, je déteste l'injustice, j'exècre la tronche, l'attitude, de Mme Botox/Presstalis, le cynisme et le sourire avec lesquels elle balais la galère dans laquelle elle met les éditeurs indépendants.
Je suis quasi certain que bien qu'étant 1ière responsable de cette situation de part ses fonctions, son salaire à elle lui sera toujours régulièrement versé.
C'est réellement insupportable cette interview sur Europe1, trop révélateur des maux de notre époque, mais ceci est un autre débat.

Courage à vous, essayez de ne rien lâcher et bravo !

PS: J'en profite au passage, pourquoi Humanoïde a cessé de paraître, pas assez de ventes ?

PS bis: Je n'ai tjrs pas compris sur quelles bases légales, Presstalis peut décider unilatéralement de confisquer 25% des revenus destinés aux éditeurs...

----------


## Vectrex

> PS bis: Je n'ai tjrs pas compris sur quelles bases légales, Presstalis peut décider unilatéralement de confisquer 25% des revenus destinés aux éditeurs...


Pareil, c'est quoi ces façons de faire??!

----------


## Narm

> Pareil, c'est quoi ces façons de faire??!




_Nous avons fait une offre qu'ils ne pouvaient refuser_

----------


## Grestok

J'en suis bien sûr !

Bisous !

----------


## Baalim

Tiens, c'est aujourd'hui que ça se passe,non?

----------


## Anonyme32145

> La campagne de soutien sur Ulule sera lancée lundi 12 mars en fin de matinée. Bon weekend à tous, merci de votre soutien.

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

La campagne de soutien est lancée: 

Sauvez Canard PC et soutenez notre indépendance
https://fr.ulule.com/sauvez-canardpc/

----------


## ziafab

Done  :;):

----------


## von_yaourt

Une news qui risque de passer inaperçue au milieu du reste : 




> Nous couvrons déjà le jeu vidéo et le hardware, il ne nous reste plus qu’à ressusciter feu Humanoïde (sous forme d’un site web cette fois), et de pouvoir proposer à ceux qui le souhaitent un abonnement numérique englobant le tout pour un prix annuel inférieur à celui d’un abonnement papier actuel à Canard PC.


Le retour de Humanoïde au format numérique si tout se passe bien.  ::):

----------


## Frypolar

> Une news qui risque de passer inaperçue au milieu du reste : 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Nous couvrons déjà le jeu vidéo et le hardware, il ne nous reste plus qu’à ressusciter feu Humanoïde (sous forme d’un site web cette fois), et de pouvoir proposer à ceux qui le souhaitent un abonnement numérique englobant le tout pour un prix annuel inférieur à celui d’un abonnement papier actuel à Canard PC.
> 			
> ...


 :Vibre:

----------


## moutaine

> La campagne de soutien est lancée: 
> 
> Sauvez Canard PC et soutenez notre indépendance
> https://fr.ulule.com/sauvez-canardpc/


Vous venez d'obtenir mon soutient une nouvelle fois.
C'est une modeste contribution (premier palier à 20€) et j'aurais aimé faire plus pour vous.
en vous souhaitant de tout coeur que ce ulule réussisse aussi bien que votre précédant kickstarter.  :;):

----------


## Yul

done
 :;):

----------


## Narm

> Une news qui risque de passer inaperçue au milieu du reste : 
> 
> 
> 
> Le retour de Humanoïde au format numérique si tout se passe bien.


 ::wub:: 

Est-ce qu'on reçoit un reçu fiscal ou une facture ?
Parce que tant qu'à vous soutenir, j'envisage de le faire plutôt deux fois qu'une : une fois à titre particulier, une fois à titre professionnel mais pour cette dernière, on va me demander des justificatifs.

----------


## ced86

> Le retour de Humanoïde au format numérique si tout se passe bien.


je ne serai pas aussi affirmatif ;  c'est pas écrit comme un engagement ou une promesse, mais plus comme une possibilité.

mais si c'est le cas, bonjour la hype  !

----------


## hosco

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Pareil, c'est quoi ces façons de faire??!


C'est le capitalisme sans foi ni loi !  ::'(:

----------


## La Guigne

J'ai apporté mon modeste écot aussi, longue vie au canard  ::):

----------


## Flad

> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> 
> C'est le capitalisme sans foi ni loi !


Pose cet avatar au sol et vite. Il ne te sera fait aucun mal.  :tired: 
 :^_^:

----------


## Nicolus

> La campagne de soutien est lancée: 
> 
> Sauvez Canard PC et soutenez notre indépendance
> https://fr.ulule.com/sauvez-canardpc/


Si on prend plusieurs contributions par exemple je me fais une STAR CITIZEN, y'a moyen de renoncer aux abos mais de conserver le dessin? Je sais je suis chiant.  Mais en Même temps une Star- Citizen cpc quoi!  ::wub::   8 ans avant la sortie du jeu!

----------


## madgic

Voilà c'est fait  :;):

----------


## Lego25000

C'est fait pour moi également  ::happy2::

----------


## AwArE

Done !

----------


## Thigr

Soutenu !

----------


## Phenixy

Relance d'Humanoïde, comptez sur moi  :Bave: 

J'ai encore les numéros sur Elon Musk ou sur Manu Valls en trône de fer dans mes toilettes.  :Emo: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Ah sinon, en temps qu'"ami de Canard PC", on aura accès à la webcam de la rédac?

----------


## Franky Mikey

Ça décolle plutôt bien.  ::): 

J'ai apporté mon obole. Une goutte d'eau dans un océan qui ne tardera pas à déborder (il va peut-être falloir rajouter des _stretch goals_...)

----------


## Minostel

Soutenu aussi, en croisant les doigts pour que les responsables de Presstalis aient un jour à rendre des comptes... C'est pas gagné.

----------


## Le_Bothan

J'ai commencé à acheter Canard PC à partir du numéro 34, en août 2004.
J'ai à peu près regretté tous les choix de forme réalisés depuis lors (les (deux ?) changements de type de papier m'ont franchement déplu, le passage au bihebdo m'a rendu malade, bla bla bla) ; rien à foutre, j'ai religieusement continué à le prendre chez mon buraliste et à le conseiller autour de moi.
Là, je suis franchement plus perplexe mais quand il faut y aller il faut y aller on dirait. Par contre, il y a un truc qui manque et qu'il faut préciser - cela a déjà été relevé - quid d'une possibilité d'abonnement papier ? Est-ce qu'il est plus pertinent d'en prendre un ET de soutenir via le Ulule ? De soutenir via le Ulule et de continuer à l'acheter chez mon buraliste bruxellois ? Est-ce qu'il serait intéressant pour vous de rajouter des options de soutien "abo papier plus soutien" ? Que va devenir mon buraliste alors que Papa et Maman m'ont toujours dit qu'il fallait acheter chez les commerçants pour les faire vivre ? Bref, que faire ?

----------


## cooly08

> Une news qui risque de passer inaperçue au milieu du reste : 
> 
> 
> 
> Le retour de Humanoïde au format numérique si tout se passe bien.


Je je... suis....  ::lol:: 

 :Bave:

----------


## Yshuya

Done

----------


## Ornithorix

Cher canard pc, c'est partit!

----------


## madgic

C'est même pas drôle il y a pas de suspens  ::ninja::

----------


## Stratosfear

Question qui a déjà du être posée, mais y'a beaucoup de pages :

Vaut-il mieux vous faire un don via Ulule pour votre compagne ou se ré-abonner sur un an par exemple, afin de vous soutenir au mieux ?

Je me doute que là, dans l'instant, vous préférez l'Ulule, mais si on observe que la campagne dépasse la somme demandée avant la date limite, ne vaut-il pas mieux prendre un abo' que rajouter du gras à cette campagne ?

Dans tous les cas, je vais donner. Je souhaite juste vous soutenir au mieux, et l'abonnement me semble une bonne option si la campagne dépasse son objectif.

Ou mieux, le pledge à 70€ donne-t-il un abonnement d'un an ? Un abonnement de soutien est-il le même qu'un abonnement normal ?

Désolé si vous avez déjà répondu où si c'est écrit dans la campagne, j'ai pas le temps de tout lire au boulot.

----------


## ziafab

> La campagne de soutien est lancée: 
> 
> Sauvez Canard PC et soutenez notre indépendance
> https://fr.ulule.com/sauvez-canardpc/


Tout est indiqué dans la page sur Ulule

----------


## Phenixy

> C'est même pas drôle il y a pas de suspens


17 000€ en deux heures.  :Cigare: 

Après là c'est la vague des fidèles et des vieux routards de CPC, faut voir si le rythme se maintiendra au-delà...

----------


## Furi0so

Done (évidemment) !  :;):

----------


## Mastaba

> Il y a juste un problème : comme pour beaucoup d’indépendants, la marge de Presse Non-Stop (la société qui édite Canard PC) est inférieure à 2,25%, et le fait qu’on nous ait taxé 75% de nos revenus pendant deux mois n’arrange rien. Nous ne pouvons tout simplement pas payer.


C'est passé de 25% à 75%??

----------


## keulz

> C'est passé de 25% à 75%??


Non, c'est en ajoutant ce qu'il taxaient déjà. Mais je ne suis pas sûr que la personne qui a fait ce calcul mérite son bac.  ::ninja::

----------


## barbarian_bros

> C'est passé de 25% à 75%??


Commission habituelle de 40 à 50% du revenu des ventes + 'prélèvement de force' de 25% de la somme restante (somme qui aurait du revenir à Presse Non-Stop) ... on est d'accord ça fait pas 75% du revenu des ventes, mais ça reste énorme (de 55 à 62,5%)

----------


## Franky Mikey

Est-ce que c'est bien 25% de la somme restante, ou bien 25% du total ? J'avais déduit la seconde option du chiffre de 75%, mais dans le cas contraire, effectivement, petite (grosse) erreur de calcul.  ::ninja::

----------


## Setzer

Voila, j'ai accompli mon devoir civique!

----------


## cooly08

On est presque à 1/4 du premier palier ! Et je n'ai même pas encore lâché mon obole.

----------


## mrFish

Pas d'abo papier cette fois ?

----------


## Setzer

> Pas d'abo papier cette fois ?


Non car l'abo papier revient plus cher avec les frais d'impression et d’expédition, la c'est un plan de sauvetage donc il faut qu'un maximum des sous revienne à presse non stop et non aux intermédiaires.

----------


## acdctabs

Il manque le palier pour être actionnaire.

----------


## Argha

Sinon on pourrait imaginer une équipe de stagiaires souhaitant travailler dans le monde du jeu vidéo ou dans la presse, qui distribueraient nationalement CPC avec leur vélo pour pas un rond.

D'une ça baisserait les chiffres du chômage et ça sensibiliserait les jeunes au monde du travail. Puis en montant bien le truc on pourrait en faire un diplôme validé par l’État ou un énième contrat aidé avec soutien de l’Élysée en prime.

----------


## LHommeAuChapeau

Fait !
En tout cas la campagne démarre fort.

----------


## ced64k

> qui distribueraient nationalement CPC avec leur vélo pour pas un rond.

----------


## seb34ben

Ulule : fait.
Prendre enfin CPC Hardware en abonnement : fait aussi.

----------


## AgentDerf

Ulule abo 1 ans numérique : Fait!
Bon chance!

Sinon vous avez une date approximative pour l'apparition du mensuel sur le marché? Mai? Juin?

----------


## gng02

Ca fait un petit moment que je pense lire/m'abonner à Canard PC, pour soutenir le média, mais j'ai quand même l'impression (même si CPC n'y peut rien), que c'est indirectement un ulule pour sauver Prestalis, je trouve ça frustrant de se dire que l'argent n'ira pas dans la poche de CPC.

----------


## solexine

Pour le don, c'est fait.
Pour les encouragements, ben j'aime tellement mon magasine papier, que si' il faut un autre financement, j'y cours.
Paix, amour et prospérité bordel !

----------


## mrFish

> Non car l'abo papier revient plus cher avec les frais d'impression et d’expédition, la c'est un plan de sauvetage donc il faut qu'un maximum des sous revienne à presse non stop et non aux intermédiaires.


C'est ce que je me disais. merci.

----------


## Olorin

> Question qui a déjà du être posée, mais y'a beaucoup de pages :
> 
> Vaut-il mieux vous faire un don via Ulule pour votre compagne ou se ré-abonner sur un an par exemple, afin de vous soutenir au mieux ?
> 
> Je me doute que là, dans l'instant, vous préférez l'Ulule, mais si on observe que la campagne dépasse la somme demandée avant la date limite, ne vaut-il pas mieux prendre un abo' que rajouter du gras à cette campagne ?
> 
> Dans tous les cas, je vais donner. Je souhaite juste vous soutenir au mieux, et l'abonnement me semble une bonne option si la campagne dépasse son objectif.
> 
> Ou mieux, le pledge à 70€ donne-t-il un abonnement d'un an ? Un abonnement de soutien est-il le même qu'un abonnement normal ?
> ...


Pour l'instant les abonnements sont toujours pour la formule bimensuelle. Or ils ont dit qu'ils allaient perdre du fric sur les abonnements en cours lors du passage au mensuel. Donc le réabonnement vaut mieux attendre.

Du coup, question subsidiaire, à quand les abonnements pour la formule mensuelle ? Parce qu'il ne me reste que 4 ou 5 numéros sur mon abonnement actuel...

----------


## Akodo

Par contre si vous récoltez encore 3 fois la somme demandée, ça va commencer à se voir hein.  ::ninja::

----------


## nightoy

> Pour l'instant les abonnements sont toujours pour la formule bimensuelle. Or ils ont dit qu'ils allaient perdre du fric sur les abonnements en cours lors du passage au mensuel. Donc le réabonnement vaut mieux attendre.
> 
> Du coup, question subsidiaire, à quand les abonnements pour la formule mensuelle ? Parce qu'il ne me reste que 4 ou 5 numéros sur mon abonnement actuel...


+1

----------


## ziafab

> La campagne de soutien est lancée: 
> 
> Sauvez Canard PC et soutenez notre indépendance
> https://fr.ulule.com/sauvez-canardpc/


On vient de passer les 30%...  ::rolleyes:: 
Il faudra voir ce que ça donne aussi après l'annonce dans le prochain canard PC pour les lecteurs qui ne fréquentent pas le forum. ça risque de faire l'effet d'une seconde vague de contribution...

----------


## Kazemaho

Bon, c'est fait!

Allez les gars, on se bouge  ::):

----------


## barbarian_bros

> Est-ce que c'est bien 25% de la somme restante, ou bien 25% du total ? J'avais déduit la seconde option du chiffre de 75%, mais dans le cas contraire, effectivement, petite (grosse) erreur de calcul.


Je cite Ivan :



> Elle (Prestalis) encaisse les ventes et *nous redistribue les revenus*, gardant au passage une importante commission pour se rémunérer (*de l’ordre de 40 %* en ce qui nous concerne).





> Le 6 décembre 2017, visiblement à court de liquidités, Presstalis nous a annoncé qu’en plus de cette commission, elle retiendrait d’autorité *25 % des sommes qu’elle doit* à tous les éditeurs sur les mois de décembre 2017 et janvier 2018.


C'est donc bien 40% + 25% de la somme restante (25% de 60/100 ça fait donc 15% du total), soit 55% en tout pour Prestalis et 45% pour Presse Non-Stop. En revenus bruts, vu la faible marge de la presse papier, un revenu brut qui qui baisse de 15 points par rapport au prix de vente, ça met direct dans le rouge.

----------


## ziafab

> Il y a aussi l'effet facebook et twitter, pas que le forum.


Ah ouais, mais c'est pas de mon âge tout ça... Le mag papier, le forum, c'est mon niveau max de tech....  :Fouras:

----------


## Stratosfear

Bon, oubliez mes questions, je donne pour la campagne.

----------


## AgentDerf

31% tu veux dire! Punaise ça va vite! 

J'imagine une ambiance fébrile à la rédac en voyant le compteur monter!

----------


## Izual

> 31% tu veux dire! Punaise ça va vite! 
> 
> J'imagine une ambiance fébrile à la rédac en voyant le compteur monter! 
> 
> https://i.giphy.com/media/vyVxeMNGUBT7q/giphy.webp


On a une boîte à meuh qu'on agite à chaque fois qu'un nouveau palier de 1000€ est atteint. Si avec ça vous ne participez pas...

----------


## jesuisunPNJ

Il va falloir acheter aussi des actions chez les fabricants de touche F5....

Une 1ere grosse demie journée et déjà un 32% atteint.....

----------


## Zerger

Je suis un peu nul avec les mots, ca veut dire quoi "un abonnement à durée symbolique"?

----------


## Kaelis

Perso j'attends la fin du Ulule, je veux acheter mon journal chez le marchand de journaux (lui aussi je tiens à ce qu'il survive) du coup je ferai un don sans contrepartie si c'est nécessaire.

----------


## Blackogg

> Je suis un peu nul avec les mots, ca veut dire quoi "un abonnement à durée symbolyque"?


Que c'est pas en trichant aussi éhontément que t'arriveras à scorer plus au Scrabble.

Sinon c'est pour dire que le prix que tu payes est décorrélé de ce que tu obtiens. Dans ce cas-ci,  la durée est faible comparée au prix de l'abonnement que tu payes.

----------


## AgentDerf

> Je suis un peu nul avec les mots, ca veut dire quoi "un abonnement à durée symbolyque"?


Ben c'est simple, l'abo numérique sur la boutique coûte 39€/an.
La via le Ulule tu payes 70€ pour 1 an. Donc tu payes pas le prix pour la vrai durée, d'ou le symbolique.

----------


## Minostel

> Il manque le palier pour être actionnaire.


J'aime bien l'idée, après je ne pense pas qu'on puisse vendre des actions par crowdfunding...
D'autre part, le capital de PNS est de 86.400€. Donc je ne suis pas sûr qu'une augmentation de capital de 150.000€, même en actions sans droit de vote, aurait été possible.

----------


## Eurok

Je pense que ça a déjà été demandé mais si vous faites carton plein sur Ulule, vous serez toujours dépendant de cette bande de buses de chez Presstalis ? Il n'y a aucun moyen de se débarrasser de ce système ?

----------


## Zerger

Ok merci pour vos réponses  ::):

----------


## Franky Mikey

> On a une boîte à meuh qu'on agite à chaque fois qu'un nouveau palier de 1000€ est atteint. Si avec ça vous ne participez pas...


_Twitch or it didn't happen._

----------


## ziafab

> La campagne de soutien est lancée: 
> 
> Sauvez Canard PC et soutenez notre indépendance
> https://fr.ulule.com/sauvez-canardpc/


33%  ::rolleyes:: 

Allez, on continue...

----------


## titi3

Je viens de tomber sur le Bidulule 




> [...]
> En revanche, la rédaction de Canard PC va se renouveler : plusieurs anciens ont annoncé leur envie de poursuivre d’autres aventures après des années de bons et loyaux services, donc de nouvelles signatures vont certainement faire leur apparition après l’été.



Mine de rien ça fiche un coup, même sans connaître les rédacteurs, on s'habitue au style d'écriture de chacun  :Emo:  En tout cas bon courage & succès aux rédacteurs qui partiront vers de nouveaux horizons  :B): 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> 33% 
> 
> Allez, on continue...


Mensonge, 34 ! Fake news  ::P:

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Mine de rien ça fiche un coup, même sans connaître les rédacteurs, on s'habitue au style d'écriture de chacun  En tout cas bon courage & succès aux rédacteurs qui partiront vers de nouveaux horizons


En tout cas, depuis que je lis CPC je trouve que les petits nouveaux se sont toujours excellemment bien fondus dans l'ambiance sans la dénaturer.

----------


## Silver

> Pour 237,04 $ ou plus ●●  STAR ●●  
> Pour 158,02 $ ou plus ●●  CITIZEN ●●




En attendant, je vais réfléchir entre reprendre un abonnement numérique d'1 an sur la boutique, ou si je double la mise sur Ulule pour devenir _famous_ dans le numéro des 15 ans. Ce n'est pas que je n'en ai pas envie, c'est une question de moyens en ce moment.  ::siffle::

----------


## Snowki

Bon j'ai mis mon obole mais ma CB ne voulait pas passer, obligée de m'inscrire à paypal grblblb. :tired:

----------


## tenshu

Je viens de voir la campagne Ulule, j'ai bien lu le détail de ce que vous exposez.

Mon avis, c'est que je ne vais pas remettre de sous dans la tirelire. Désolé mais là c'est non.

Il n'y a absolument aucune transparence sur le projet de continuité de l'activité.

J'aime beaucoup cette publication que j'achète depuis le numéro 2. Mais rien ne m'indique que vous ne demandez pas de cramer 100k pour une cause perdue.

Le résultat de votre précédente campagne m'a laissé un souvenir plutôt amer et un site web plus que pas terrible. N'arrange pas l'affaire.

Bonne continuation mais après mon abonnement en cours nos routes se sépareront.

----------


## ziafab

> La campagne de soutien est lancée: 
> 
> Sauvez Canard PC et soutenez notre indépendance
> https://fr.ulule.com/sauvez-canardpc/


36%, ça monte bien régulièrement...  ::):  On ne lâche rien.

----------


## Azerty

> Je viens de voir la campagne Ulule, j'ai bien lu le détail de ce que vous exposez.
> 
> Mon avis, c'est que je ne vais pas remettre de sous dans la tirelire. Désolé mais là c'est non.
> 
> Il n'y a absolument aucune transparence sur le projet de continuité de l'activité.
> 
> *J'aime beaucoup cette publication* que j'achète depuis le numéro 2. Mais rien ne m'indique que vous ne demandez pas de cramer 100k pour une cause perdue.
> 
> Le résultat de votre précédente campagne m'a laissé un souvenir plutôt amer et un site web plus que pas terrible. N'arrange pas l'affaire.
> ...

----------


## titi3

> En tout cas, depuis que je lis CPC je trouve que les petits nouveaux se sont toujours excellemment bien fondus dans l'ambiance sans la dénaturer.


Exact...la sélection doit être impitoyable  ::P:

----------


## PrinceGITS

Je n'ai pas tout lu mais j'ai une question.
Comment se passe l'abonnement numérique d'un an si on reste abonné papier encore quelques temps ?
En même temps, ce n'est pas comme si j'avais besoin de cette contrepartie.
Par contre, le dessin de Couly !  :Bave:

----------


## dglacet

> Je n'ai pas tout lu mais j'ai une question.
> Comment se passe l'abonnement numérique d'un an si on reste abonné papier encore quelques temps ?
> En même temps, ce n'est pas comme si j'avais besoin de cette contrepartie.
> Par contre, le dessin de Couly !


Tu le sens venir le canard millenium en Lego?  :Bave:   :Cigare:

----------


## Jeckhyl

COmment ça se passera pour les abonnements ? Genre pour le mettre à la suite d'un abo actuel ?

----------


## PrinceGITS

> Tu le sens venir le canard millenium en Lego?


 :Bave: 
On va faire un concours entre toi et Ashlook !  ::):

----------


## Visslar

> En attendant, je vais réfléchir entre reprendre un abonnement numérique d'1 an sur la boutique, ou si je double la mise sur Ulule pour devenir _famous_ dans le numéro des 15 ans. Ce n'est pas que je n'en ai pas envie, c'est une question de moyens en ce moment.


Moui pareil. Sauf que ce n'est pas parce que je n'ai pas les moyens, mais parce que je suis radin  ::ninja::

----------


## Mastaba

> Je pense que ça a déjà été demandé mais si vous faites carton plein sur Ulule, vous serez toujours dépendant de cette bande de buses de chez Presstalis ? *Il n'y a aucun moyen de se débarrasser de ce système ?*


Faut voir ca avec Seymos.

----------


## Qiou87

> COmment ça se passera pour les abonnements ? Genre pour le mettre à la suite d'un abo actuel ?


Je suppose qu'il te faudra indiquer via Ulule ton compte canardpc.com, ou l'email de celui/celle à qui tu veux offrir l'abo. Et les mois supplémentaires d'abo seront crédités sur ton compte ou celui à qui tu l'as offert, comme c'est fait quand quelqu'un gagne 3 mois d'abo à un concours alors qu'il est déjà abonné.

----------


## Argha

> Faut voir ca avec Seymos.


A l'antillaise ça marche bien aussi.

----------


## Sylla

Moi, j'ai surtout une question: pourquoi Montargis? ::huh::  ::huh::

----------


## dglacet

> On va faire un concours entre toi et Ashlook !


Mieux!
Un progeay coop  :Bave:

----------


## salakis

> On va faire un concours entre toi et Ashlook !


Entre deux lomos, direct sur la table  :Vibre:

----------


## Croaker

> Moi, j'ai surtout une question: pourquoi Montargis?


Un indice sur le profil d'ackboo.
https://www.canardpc.com/redacteur/ackboo

----------


## PrinceGITS

> Un indice sur le profil d'ackboo.
> https://www.canardpc.com/redacteur/ackboo


Je crois même que ça date de l'époque Joystick.

----------


## cdarylb

> Je crois même que ça date même de l'époque Joystick.


Oui c'est un très vieux running gag en effet.

----------


## DarkSquirrel

On ne devrait jamais quitter Montargis
Euh...  ::ninja:: 

Don moyen pour le moment : 66 euros

ça sera fait ce soir

----------


## dglacet

Presque 42% en quelques heures, ça sent plutôt bon oui  :;):

----------


## Nicolus

Accrochez vous à vos slips amis de la redac. On va pas vous lacher!

----------


## Flad

Petite question : 
Concrètement, quelle est la différence entre 



> + Devenez membre des “Amis de Canard PC” et soyez consulté régulièrement sur nos projets et évolutions.


et les questionnaires qu'il y a(avait) dans le magazine avant chaque évolution ?

----------


## Clydopathe

J'ai contribué aussi!  ::):

----------


## acdctabs

Et le lecteur suisse qui lache 10K il le fait à quelle heure ?

----------


## tenshu

> https://vignette.wikia.nocookie.net/...20150622201610


Je n'ai plus le loisirs de feuilleter sur papier depuis que je n’habite plus en IdF et que j'ai moins de transport.
La version numérique est très loin d'être suffisante pour remplacer la papier avec le même confort.
Et la version hors ligne promise ne verra jamais le jour.

Donc voila, après la fin de mon abbo numérique bye bye.

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Je n'ai plus le loisirs de feuilleter sur papier depuis que je n’habite plus en IdF et que j'ai moins de transport.
> La version numérique est très loin d'être suffisante pour remplacer la papier avec le même confort.
> Et la version hors ligne promise ne verra jamais le jour.
> 
> Donc voila, après la fin de mon abbo numérique bye bye.


Dans l'ensemble je suis assez d'accord avec toi. En fait depuis que je suis passé sur la version web, quelque chose fait que je ne lis quasiment pas le canard. Je ne saurais pas dire si c'est l'ergonomie qui me rebute.

Celà dit, j'ai néanmoins lâché 70 boules pour le principe de sauver le journal, et le forum qui va avec parce que mine de rien, je ne pourrais plus faire sans  ::): .

----------


## Nonork

Je trouve que le site devrait être plus détaché du mag physique : quand on va lire un article sur le net, on s'en fout un peu de savoir sur quel numéro il va être publié, on veut juste lire l'article. Ce n'est que mon point de vue bien sur et je n'ai pas de solution miracle à proposer mais je verrais plus une sorte de fil d'actualité avec en haut les derniers articles. En l'état, je trouve ça assez indigeste et je ne l'utilise pas autant que je me l'imaginais en participant au kickstarter.

Bon, ceci dit, j'aime toujours autant le mag papier et j'ai participé au Ulule pour aider à son sauvetage  :;):

----------


## moutaine

Au fait la rédac, avouez que cette plante verte fait partie de votre futur plan de conquête de l'univers de la presse jeux vidéo.

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Je trouve que le site devrait être plus détaché du mag physique : quand on va lire un article sur le net, on s'en fout un peu de savoir sur quel numéro il va être publié, on veut juste lire l'article. Ce n'est que mon point de vue bien sur et je n'ai pas de solution miracle à proposer mais je verrais plus une sorte de fil d'actualité avec en haut les derniers articles. En l'état, je trouve ça assez indigeste et je ne l'utilise pas autant que je me l'imaginais en participant au kickstarter.
> 
> Bon, ceci dit, j'aime toujours autant le mag papier et j'ai participé au Ulule pour aider à son sauvetage


Je suis d'accord, je trouve que le site n'est pas pratique à utiliser du fait de sa navigation par numéro. Il faudrait présenter ça différemment, par exemple par rubrique en lien avec les rubriques du magazine: tous les tests, toutes les previews, etc... Finalement plus comme sur les autres sites de jeux vidéos. On devrait aussi pouvoir rapidement chercher un élément, je trouve le moteur de recherche actuel très limité.
Enfin c'est pas l'équivalent strict du papier  il n'y a pas toutes les images/dessins (notamment sur les news, où il n'y en a aucun). Et c'est dommage, c'est une grande part de l'intérêt du magazine.

Bref, on est pas là pour critiquer le site, mais y'aurait beaucoup à redire...

----------


## ziafab

> La campagne de soutien est lancée: 
> 
> Sauvez Canard PC et soutenez notre indépendance
> https://fr.ulule.com/sauvez-canardpc/


Je dois rentrer chez moi mais je m'en fous : je quitte pas le bureau tant que les 50 % ne sont pas atteints !  :Popcorn: 

PS : ouais, 45%... !!

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Le don moyen évolue pas mal, en début de journée ça a vite grimpé et il tournait facilement au dessus de 66 mais c'était un peu retombé.
> Sans les détails c'est compliqué d'en dire plus mais je pense que ça alterne pas mal les gros dons de 90-100€ et les plus petits de 20-30€.
> 
> http://tof.cx/images/2018/03/12/ef25...c3c338c501.png
> 
> Le manque de détails de la courbe entre 150 et 300 c'est parce que c'était la pause déjeuner donc j'ai pas noté trop de valeurs.


Je suppose qu'il y aura un bond ce soir quand les gens qui bossaient aujourd'hui seront rentrés du taff.

----------


## jeuxvaisbien

> Je suppose qu'il y aura un bond ce soir quand les gens qui bossaient aujourd'hui seront rentrés du taff.


Ouai, 45% et y a que les chômeurs qui ont donné pour l'instant.
C'est riche un chômeur.

 ::ninja::

----------


## Elian

Moi j'suis pas chômeur, pour ça que j'vais avoir du mal à donner autant que la moyenne sans doute  ::(:

----------


## keulz

> Moi j'suis pas chômeur, pour ça que j'vais avoir du mal à donner autant que la moyenne sans doute


9/10

----------


## Akodo

> Moi j'suis pas chômeur, pour ça que j'vais avoir du mal à donner autant que la moyenne sans doute


C'est quand même chaud de donner autant d'argent aussi aveuglément.  :^_^:

----------


## Franky Mikey

> C'est quand même chaud de donner autant d'argent aussi aveuglément.


L'amour est aveugle.
Et un mag qui a su installer une relation de confiance au long terme avec son lectorat, ben visiblement, en cas de besoin ça répond présent.  ::):

----------


## PrinceGITS

> C'est quand même chaud de donner autant d'argent aussi aveuglément.


C'est vrai que quand on voit ce qu'il s'est passé avec le KS de la rédac !  ::trollface::

----------


## Akodo

> L'amour est aveugle.
> Et un mag qui a su installer une relation de confiance au long terme avec son lectorat, ben visiblement, en cas de besoin ça répond présent.


Non mais j'ai donné moi aussi, pour la raison que tu invoques, c'est le montant du don moyen qui me fait dire ça.

----------


## Urma

Vous m'accompagnez depuis mon adolescence (pas si lointaine que ça...) et il était bien sûr pour moi évident de vous soutenir. On a passé tellement de temps ensemble dans les toilettes que j'aurais peur de ne plus pouvoir joindre l'utile à l'agréable, à vous de voir dans quel sens...

Le fait de pouvoir offrir l'abo est une excellente idée car entre le KS, la campagne de relance de fin d'année plus l'allongement due au changement de périodicité il aurait fallu que j'aille chez le notaire pour l'inscrire dans mon testament...

Ceci étant dit "Plus loin encore, notre ambition à terme est de transformer Canard PC en une référence sur internet qui aille au-delà du jeu vidéo, dans les domaines du matériel, des loisirs numériques et de la technologie." est une phrase qui catalyse des promesses que j'espère depuis le KS (le virage numérique est pour moi anecdotique, j'aime le papier).

J'espère juste que, malgré la trombe, vous saurez garder cette liberté éditoriale qui fait votre force. Vous montrez depuis longtemps que vous n'avez besoin de vous associer à personne pour cela si ce n'est vous unir à vos lecteurs comme vous le faites maintenant.

----------


## DarkSquirrel

> Je viens de tomber sur le Bidulule 
> 
> En revanche, la rédaction de Canard PC va se renouveler : plusieurs anciens ont annoncé leur envie de poursuivre d’autres aventures après des années de bons et loyaux services, donc de nouvelles signatures vont certainement faire leur apparition après l’été.
> 
> 
> Mine de rien ça fiche un coup, même sans connaître les rédacteurs, on s'habitue au style d'écriture de chacun  En tout cas bon courage & succès aux rédacteurs qui partiront vers de nouveaux horizons


ça sort d'où en fait cette citation ?

----------


## Akodo

> C'est vrai que quand on voit ce qu'il s'est passé avec le KS de la rédac !


J'ai pas du tout suivi si l'argent a été bien dépensé ou non (je me sens pas concerné, je n'ai pas donné, et je ne consulte pas le site web), mais si les gens sont déçus/pas contents, je pense qu'il fallait y réfléchir avant de donner autant de fric, sachant que la rédac' ne visait que 60 000 euros à la base... 
Je ne vise bien évidemment pas les personnes qui ont donné avant que l'objectif soit atteint.

----------


## Croaker

> ça sort d'où en fait cette citation ?


FAQ Ulule, derniere question.
Edit: en fait question "Est-ce que vous allez licencier des gens ? "
Si tu as un mobile, la FAQ peut ne pas s'afficher.

----------


## PrinceGITS

Tout a été expliqué et dépensé en toute transparence (il y a même une part Porsche sur le camembert  ::ninja::  ).

Perso, je donne aveuglément quand CPC en a besoin.
J'ai donné pour le premier "sauvetage" en m'abonnant 4 ans.
J'ai donné pour le KS (bon, la formule avec papier pour un lancement de site web...  ::wacko::  ).
J'ai donné pour les sortir du guépier Pressaltis.

Je les aime d'amour depuis Joystick. Et pourtant la rédac a vu pas mal de changement depuis 15 ans.

----------


## DarkSquirrel

> FAQ Ulule, derniere question.
> Edit: en fait question "Est-ce que vous allez licencier des gens ? "
> Si tu as un mobile, la FAQ peut ne pas s'afficher.


Merci !  :;):

----------


## PrinceGITS

On est presque à 50% !

----------


## Zodex

Bon bah voila c'est fait ! J'aurais presque préféré payer en plus mon prochain abonnement plutôt que d'avoir un an en cadeau...

----------


## Catel

Il y aura donc d'autres départs que Pipo  ::cry:: 

Par contre Humanoïde ça m'intéresse pas vraiment  ::(:  Ze veux des oeufs vidéo moi  :Vibre:

----------


## Oor-tael

> Par contre Humanoïde ça m'intéresse pas vraiment  Ze veux des oeufs vidéo moi


Humanoïde intéresse davantage le lectorat plus mature (dont je fais partie). Mais tu devrais te réjouir que l'offre soit plus large : ce qui est bon pour CPC est bon pour Humanoïde, et inversement !

----------


## Nicolus

Bon 50% fait, avec un joli planté de baton.  ::P:

----------


## alegria unknown

Done ! Pour la dépendance à Canard PC !

----------


## Nicolus

Et je suis pas encore rentré dans la partie avec mes rocket boosters!

----------


## tompalmer

Quand tu viens de faire une campagne et que tu vois CPC récolter en 2 minutes ce que t'as mis un mois à péniblement faire monter  ::trollface:: 

J'aimerais bien que CPC récolte vraiment beaucoup, parce que le status quo actuel me convenait pas tellement, j'ai envie d'un média web puissant avec une chaine YT et un serveur PUBG  ::P:

----------


## Groufac

C'est fait pour moi \o/

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Humanoïde  :Emo:

----------


## Rctll

Ce mois ci je ne peux pas aider , mais comme vous avez eu la bonne idée de faire durer jusqu'à la paye , comptez sur moi pour le finish  ::):

----------


## ticktick

J'ai du mal à comprendre l'intérêt de la contrepartie à 40e, pour le même prix, sur le site on a 1 an d'abonnement, certes on donne 'plus d'argent" à CPC, mais peut être que du coup les gens auront plus tendance à donner 20e que 40e

----------


## Yshuya

C'est 70€ 1 an. Globalement les contreparties, il y en a pas, l'objectif c'est de faire survivre canardpc à la crise.

----------


## Elian

Je suppose que comme moi, certains y verront de l'intérêt : je préfère mettre 40€ maintenant et prendre un peu plus d'abo' pour la version papier, l'abo numérique ne m'intéressant pas du tout.

----------


## ignome

Je vais devoir attendre quelques jours cause quelques soucis de finances, mais je vais le faire, bien sûr  ::):  ! 
Par contre, je suis bien déçu quand même de la taille annoncée (au moins 100 pages, ça voudra surement dire 105, et on est du coup vraiment très loin de deux mags réunis, on est même à à peine plus d'un seul mag - alors que j'en aurais plutôt voulu plus que deux mags :-p, quitte à payer plus bien sûr). Et si y a d'autres départs, c'est encore plus décevant, je dois dire :-(. Et enfin, dommage aussi que l'idée d'un accès aux anciens mags n'ait pas été retenue, j'aimais bien l'idée d'avoir la possibilité de chercher d'anciens tests etc. 
Bref, je soutiens et n'ai jamais envisagé de ne pas, mais je suis dubitatif et franchement déçu de ces décisions (et je pense ne pas être le seul dans ce cas, quand même).

----------


## Eurok

Même avec trouze milles brouzoufs vous serez toujours dépendants de ce système de distribution ? Et donc encore vulnérable à la prochaine tempête ?

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> J'ai commencé à acheter Canard PC à partir du numéro 34, en août 2004.
> J'ai à peu près regretté tous les choix de forme réalisés depuis lors (les (deux ?) changements de type de papier m'ont franchement déplu, le passage au bihebdo m'a rendu malade, bla bla bla) ; rien à foutre, j'ai religieusement continué à le prendre chez mon buraliste et à le conseiller autour de moi.
> Là, je suis franchement plus perplexe mais quand il faut y aller il faut y aller on dirait. Par contre, il y a un truc qui manque et qu'il faut préciser - cela a déjà été relevé - quid d'une possibilité d'abonnement papier ? Est-ce qu'il est plus pertinent d'en prendre un ET de soutenir via le Ulule ? De soutenir via le Ulule et de continuer à l'acheter chez mon buraliste bruxellois ? Est-ce qu'il serait intéressant pour vous de rajouter des options de soutien "abo papier plus soutien" ? Que va devenir mon buraliste alors que Papa et Maman m'ont toujours dit qu'il fallait acheter chez les commerçants pour les faire vivre ? Bref, que faire ?


Vous pouvez participez au Ulule, offrir à quelque ami méritant la contrepartie, et continuer tranquillement à acheter Canard PC en Kiosque, mensuellement. Ou vous abonner via notre boutique.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Par contre si vous récoltez encore 3 fois la somme demandée, ça va commencer à se voir hein.


On y compte bien, parce qu'on a des choses à annoncer si c'était le cas...

- - - Mise à jour - - -

[/QUOTE]Pour l'instant les abonnements sont toujours pour la formule bimensuelle. Or ils ont dit qu'ils allaient perdre du fric sur les abonnements en cours lors du passage au mensuel. Donc le réabonnement vaut mieux attendre.
Du coup, question subsidiaire, à quand les abonnements pour la formule mensuelle ? Parce qu'il ne me reste que 4 ou 5 numéros sur mon abonnement actuel...[/QUOTE]

Non, non, on ne perd pas d'argent sur les abonnements en cours, c'est juste un décalage des revenus qui est dur pour la trésorerie. Vous pouvez vous abonner tranquille quand vous voulez, on fera les calculs du passage au mensuel (date pas décidée encore, mais pour l'été).

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Je n'ai pas tout lu mais j'ai une question.
> Comment se passe l'abonnement numérique d'un an si on reste abonné papier encore quelques temps ?
> En même temps, ce n'est pas comme si j'avais besoin de cette contrepartie.
> Par contre, le dessin de Couly !


Pas de soucis, il prendra la suite de votre abonnement actuel.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Moi, j'ai surtout une question: pourquoi Montargis?


Un running gag historique ici.

----------


## hamish

Voilà, contribution "bienfaiteur" envoyée ! A moi la gloire et la célébrité pour l’éternité !  ::P: 
Plus sérieusement, en tant que lecteur depuis joystick et abonné à toutes vos publications dès que ça a été possible, je croise les doigts très forts pour vous !
Et au passage, je kiffererai ma reum comme jamais si le retour d'humanoïde se confirmait !  ::wub::

----------


## tompalmer



----------


## RickDeckard

56% en 9h...

Mince, ça fait tout bizarre, c'est chouette une communauté quand même.
Même un mec comme moi, qui suis cette bande de oufguedins depuis 25 ans, qui ne poste jamais rien sur le forum, il sort de son bois le moment venu.
C'est bô de voir qu'on est nombreux pour répondre à l'appel.

Ouais, c'est chouette...

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Humanoïde, humanoïde, humanoïde, humanoïde, humanoïde, !!! ::wub::

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Ouai, 45% et y a que les chômeurs qui ont donné pour l'instant.
> C'est riche un chômeur.


Les chômeurs et les salauds de fonctionnaires en RTT  :Cigare: .

----------


## Boyblue

Participation "bienfaiteur" envoyée. Le plus haut pallier me tentait bien pour voir mon nom dans une news à mes risques et périls mais je ne peux pas me permettre de participer autant. J'espère que la campagne se poursuivra sur cette lancée et qu'elle atteindra les 200 000 euros, la perspective d'un numéro spéciale 15 ans est très réjouissante.

----------


## RickDeckard

Heu... aussi un peu les gars qui bossent derrière un écran avec accès internet et qui rentrent pas chez eux à 19h46 parce-qu’ils hallucinent de voir l'évolution du ulule en live !

Tiens un troll, si miss botox faisait un ulule via le figaro pour sauver Presstalis, ça donnerait quoi à votre avis ?  ::siffle:: 

Pour ceux qui veulent voir un des visages du cynisme:

http://www.europe1.fr/emissions/linv...-a-gaz-3581450

----------


## KaiN34

> Quand tu viens de faire une campagne et que tu vois CPC récolter en 2 minutes ce que t'as mis un mois à péniblement faire monter 
> 
> J'aimerais bien que CPC récolte vraiment beaucoup, parce que le status quo actuel me convenait pas tellement, j'ai envie d'un média web puissant avec une chaine YT et un serveur PUBG


Une chaine Twitch 24h/24.  :Vibre:

----------


## Norghaal

Je me suis réabonné aux deux mag’ début du mois (On arrivait dangereusement à la fin) et je participe bien entendu à la campagne de soutient.

Faisons exploser le compteur mais ne claquez pas tout en bonnes bières belges hein ? Ça ferait vendre la presse à scandale ! 
Plus sérieusement, courage à toute l'équipe, on vous aime!
Bonne route aux rédacteurs qui ont décidés de voguer vers de nouveaux horizons et MERCI à ceux qui restent de nous divertir tout en nous informant. Car c'est bien là le problème de nos jours, s'informer .... Pleins de médias et très peu d'information au final.

----------


## tompalmer

> Une chaine Twitch 24h/24.


Mouais bof

----------


## Valenco

Déjà 60%. Hé ho ! Vous allez atteindre les 100% avant que j’atteigne mon PC et ma CB.

----------


## gros_bidule

Yeah, c'est un truc pour les p'tits jeunes ça Twich. Une bonne partie du lectorat de CPC doit être trop vieux pour ces bêtises.

----------


## barbour

comme beaucoup j ai apporte a mon soutien et je  constaste que la campagne demarre bien, je suis rassure que les lecteurs repondent presents des le premier jour, ca donne un bon coup de boost a une redaction qui en a bien besoin apres ces mois difficiles.

----------


## Chre

> Déjà 60%. Hé ho ! Vous allez atteindre les 100% avant que j’atteigne mon PC et ma CB.


:D
Avec un peu de chance, 100k€ en 24 heures ! <3

----------


## titi3

> Yeah, c'est un truc pour les p'tits jeunes ça Twich. Une bonne partie du lectorat de CPC doit être trop vieux pour ces bêtises.


<vieuxcon> Ouais, aucun intérêt </vieuxcon> Blague à part, certes, mais il faut attirer également des Djeunz car ce sont les vieux de demain  ::P:

----------


## LHommeAuChapeau

C'est impressionnant de voir le compteur Ulule tourner aussi vite que l'augmentation de la dette... heu... enfin presque  :Eclope:

----------


## Zodex

> On y compte bien, parce qu'on a des choses à annoncer si c'était le cas...


'Tain l'aguichage !

----------


## alegria unknown

> Une chaine Twitch 24h/24.





> Yeah, c'est un truc pour les p'tits jeunes ça Twich. Une bonne partie du lectorat de CPC doit être trop vieux pour ces bêtises.





> <vieuxcon> Ouais, aucun intérêt </vieuxcon> Blague à part, certes, mais il faut attirer également des Djeunz car ce sont les vieux de demain


Un petit "Canard PC l'émission" une fois de temps en temps, ça serait le cœur...

----------


## KaiN34

> Yeah, c'est un truc pour les p'tits jeunes ça Twich. Une bonne partie du lectorat de CPC doit être trop vieux pour ces bêtises.


J'ai bientôt 36 ans mais toujours mon âme d'enfant (faut bien ça sinon qu'est ce qu'on fout sur un forum de jeux vidéos ?  ::P: ) et franchement y a des streamers pour tout type d'audience, faut pas croire qu'il n'y a que des Cyprien sur Twitch.  :;): 

Ha et sinon je préfère mon CPC version papier plutôt que web (je suis pas à une contradiction prêt  ::ninja:: ).

----------


## alegria unknown

> J'ai bientôt 36 ans mais toujours mon âme d'enfant (faut bien ça sinon qu'est ce qu'on fout sur un forum de jeux vidéos ? ) et franchement y a des streamers pour tout type d'audience, faut pas croire qu'il n'y a que des Cyprien sur Twitch. 
> 
> Ha et sinon je préfère mon CPC version papier plutôt que web (je suis pas à une contradiction prêt ).


CPC papier only par ici aussi et 40 balais bien tassés, je regrette encore qu'il y ai pas de replay pour le premier Twitch. Et Boulon qui bouffait de l’essuie-tout pour le test de je sais plus quel jeu ça valait son pesant de cahouettes.

----------


## dYnkYn

Voulez pas rajouter un niveau de contribution "je m'abonne au format papier pour 15 ans de plus" ?

----------


## vectra

Objectif atteint en moins de deux jours, comme c'est parti  ::o: 

En tous cas, ça va faire pas mal d'_"amis de CPC"_  ::trollface:: 
On est perma-banni moins vite si on est un ami?  ::trollface::

----------


## Elemorej

A voté ^^

Eh eh fier d'etre Bienfaiteur de CPC  ::P: 
Par contre utilisé bien mes sous hein!  :^_^: 

Dites niveau de l'abonnement c'est possible de le mettre au bout d'un autre qui utilise surement une autre adresse mail?
C'est que ma femme ma offert l'abonnement pour mon anniversaire donc tant qua faire il faudrait créditer ce compte

----------


## tompalmer

> Yeah, c'est un truc pour les p'tits jeunes ça Twich. Une bonne partie du lectorat de CPC doit être trop vieux pour ces bêtises.


Pour moi c'est plutôt un truc de vieux, de la télé quoi.

----------


## lclol

Hello, c'est le mauvais coucheur  ::(: 

Comme déjà dit, pas un sou pour Presstalis en ce qui me concerne, donc désolé, ce sera sans moi. Le jour où vous lancez le Ulule, qu'est-ce qui se passe ailleurs ? Ben : ça : https://blogs.mediapart.fr/schwartze...tre-presstalis

Je vais le dire un peu crûment, mais j'étais fort étonné, après vos très nombreux articles sur l'affaire, que vous ne soyez pas dans la liste des plaignants.

Bref, mettez un palier "on attaque Presstalis pour mettre fin à ce racket organisé" et je réfléchirai. D'ici là, sorry, mais vous le dites vous mêmes, vaut mieux s'abonner, on en aura plus pour notre argent et ça ira dans vos poches.

 ::(:

----------


## Tyranya

On peut pas contribuer pour avoir accès à la webcam ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Dark Fread

Je comprends rien au système de la distribution presse et ma question va peut-être sembler complètement débile (voire n'avoir aucun sens - et en tout cas un peu HS), mais... En lisant la page Ulule, on peut trouver la question "Mais je croyais que Canard PC était passé chez MLP, le concurrent de Presstalis ?" et la réponse est oui. Donc déjà, le fait que vous vous fassiez assaisonner par Presstalis m'indique qu'effectivement, je ne capte vraiment rien au système... (???)
Ce que je me demande surtout, en étant le plus terre-à-terre du monde, c'est que puisque Presstalis a un concurrent qui pourrait, disons, reprendre le flambeau, et puisque Presstalis a manifestement un pied et les 4 orteils de l'autre dans le vide, pourquoi tant d'efforts pour la sauver ? Qu'est-ce qui fait que Presstalis ne peut simplement pas faire faillite ? Qui commande ? Comment ça fonctionne s'bordel ?

----------


## Chre

La barre des 1000 contributeurs est passée !

----------


## Robix66

> <vieuxcon> Ouais, aucun intérêt </vieuxcon> Blague à part, certes, mais il faut attirer également des Djeunz car ce sont les vieux de demain


Ouais, mais c'est les vieux qui ont la caillasse !

Perso, tant que les informations sont aussi dans les articles, ils peuvent bien faire de la vidéo s'ils veulent, m'en fout...

----------


## tompalmer

Un business modèle tourné vers la vidéo, avec une communauté comme CPC, sans pub, ça serait sûrement plus rentable que le papier. 

Dark Fread > CPC hardware est encore chez Presstalis pour un an si j'ai bien compris l'émission, mais le point n'a pas été très approfondi.

Et y'au aussi les MLP qui ponctionnent les éditeurs, mais 1% au lieu de 25%, la différence est que les MLP sont une plus petite structure qui paye moins leurs salariés et ajuste la main d'oeuvre en continu pour s'adapter aux recettes qui baissent. 

En fait vu que le gateau se rétrécit, ce serait peut être moins con de fusionner les deux messageries et créer un monopole.

----------


## Setzer

> Hello, c'est le mauvais coucheur 
> 
> Comme déjà dit, pas un sou pour Presstalis en ce qui me concerne, donc désolé, ce sera sans moi. Le jour où vous lancez le Ulule, qu'est-ce qui se passe ailleurs ? Ben : ça : https://blogs.mediapart.fr/schwartze...tre-presstalis
> 
> Je vais le dire un peu crûment, mais j'étais fort étonné, après vos très nombreux articles sur l'affaire, que vous ne soyez pas dans la liste des plaignants.
> 
> Bref, mettez un palier "on attaque Presstalis pour mettre fin à ce racket organisé" et je réfléchirai. D'ici là, sorry, mais vous le dites vous mêmes, vaut mieux s'abonner, on en aura plus pour notre argent et ça ira dans vos poches.


Ouais enfin Yvan a déjà signalé que les articles de l'auteur sont truffés d'inexactitudes et de contre vérités qui faosaient que ses articles étaient sujets à caution : cf son précédent billet sur l'influence de LREM dans le feuilleton prestalis. Perso ce n'est pas l'engagement ou non de presse non stop dans une plainte dont je ne connais pas la solidité et dont les conséquences sur la filière ne sont pas vraiment quantifiables qui conditionera mon engagement pour la survie de cpc.

----------


## Boyblue

> Je comprends rien au système de la distribution presse et ma question va peut-être sembler complètement débile (voire n'avoir aucun sens - et en tout cas un peu HS), mais... En lisant la page Ulule, on peut trouver la question "Mais je croyais que Canard PC était passé chez MLP, le concurrent de Presstalis ?" et la réponse est oui. Donc déjà, le fait que vous vous fassiez assaisonner par Presstalis m'indique qu'effectivement, je ne capte vraiment rien au système... (???)
> Ce que je me demande surtout, en étant le plus terre-à-terre du monde, c'est que puisque Presstalis a un concurrent qui pourrait, disons, reprendre le flambeau, et puisque Presstalis a manifestement un pied et les 4 orteils de l'autre dans le vide, pourquoi tant d'efforts pour la sauver ? Qu'est-ce qui fait que Presstalis ne peut simplement pas faire faillite ? Qui commande ? Comment ça fonctionne s'bordel ?


Presstalis représente 75% de la distribution en générale et 100% des quotidiens en dehors des régionaux. c'est juste pour ça qu'ils ne doivent pas tomber, comme pour les banques ... "too big to fail". 

Les éditeurs chez MLP sont ponctionnés au titre de "si on tombe vous tombez aussi"  car les réseaux de distribution sont connectés. Il me semble qu'au début de la crise MLP avait indiqué qu'il faudrait plusieurs mois pour qu'ils puissent remplacer presstalis en cas de problème.

----------


## tompalmer

je pense que la conclusion de tout ça est que CPC  devrait récompenser le dévouement de son lectorat avec un peu plus de transparence, j'ai l'impression qu'un "comité consultatif de lecteur a posteriori" est un peu timide. 

Deuxièmement, j'aimerais bien savoir les plans qu'à le magazine à long terme dès le départ, la posture "insérez une pièce pour savoir ce que nous vous préparons" est un peu opaque pour moi. Si vous voulez créer un twitch vous pouvez le dire dès le début.

De toute façon a ce rythme dans 3 jours on va atteindre 150 K et il faudra bien donner les stretch goals, mais l'usage c'est normalement 2 stretchgoals à l'avance  :;):

----------


## Ewen

J'ai participé aussi, le format mensuel me rappelle déjà l'époque de Joystick  ::): 
Comme ça j'aurai aussi plus de temps pour lire les articles.

Et de toute façon vous auriez proposé un format annuel je pense que j'aurais pris aussi  :;):

----------


## CryZy

Voilà mes brouzoufs, maintenant filez moi la webcam !  ::ninja::

----------


## Wulfstan

> je pense que la conclusion de tout ça est que CPC  devrait récompenser le dévouement de son lectorat avec un peu plus de transparence


À commencer par une webcam dans le frigo de la rédaction ! Le peuple a le droit de savoir !

----------


## Netsabes

S'il y a bien un truc que personne ne veut savoir (nous les premiers), c'est ce qu'il y a dans le frigo.

----------


## Boyblue

> D'ici là, sorry, mais vous le dites vous mêmes, vaut mieux s'abonner, on en aura plus pour notre argent et ça ira dans vos poches.


L'un n’empêche pas l'autre. Je me suis abonné après des années d'achat en kiosque exclusivement et j'ai participé sur ulule. Au final je ne dépense pas beaucoup plus que ce que j'aurais payé en achetant tous les numéros.




> Comme déjà dit, pas un sou pour Presstalis en ce qui me concerne, donc désolé, ce sera sans moi. Le jour où vous lancez le Ulule, qu'est-ce qui se passe ailleurs ? Ben : ça : https://blogs.mediapart.fr/schwartze...tre-presstalis


Donc je suppose que tu ne va plus acheter CPC ni aucun autre titre de presse en kiosque ou par abonnement ? Parce que dans le cas contraire tu participes au plan de presstalis que tu le veuilles ou non.

----------


## Flad

> S'il y a bien un truc que personne ne veut savoir (nous les premiers), c'est ce qu'il y a dans le frigo.


Genre ça ?

----------


## KaiN34

> Pour moi c'est plutôt un truc de vieux, de la télé quoi.


C'est marrant que tu dises ça alors que sur ton 1er post tu parlais d'une chaine YT qui pour moi est bien plus comparable à la télé que Twitch. Personnellement je n'utilise YT juste pour me faire une playlist de musique et l'écouter en fond. Il m'est très difficile de regarder une vidéo YT de quoi que ce soit, c'est trop passif pour moi.. Contrairement à Twitch où c'est du live sans filet ou retouches et où il y a une interaction avec le streamer et les autres viewers.

----------


## Zodex

> S'il y a bien un truc que personne ne veut savoir (nous les premiers), c'est ce qu'il y a dans le frigo.


Dans le frrrigo y'a kiki, le kiki de tous les kikis. :vibroboy:

----------


## Anonyme32145

> Un business modèle tourné vers la vidéo, avec une communauté comme CPC, sans pub, ça serait sûrement plus rentable que le papier.


 C'est un autre métier, ça s'improvise pas comme ça (même si certains y arrivent).

----------


## tompalmer

> C'est marrant que tu dises ça alors que sur ton 1er post tu parlais d'une chaine YT qui pour moi est bien plus comparable à la télé que Twitch. Personnellement je n'utilise YT juste pour me faire une playlist de musique et l'écouter en fond. Il m'est très difficile de regarder une vidéo YT de quoi que ce soit, c'est trop passif pour moi.. Contrairement à Twitch où c'est du live sans filet ou retouches et où il y a une interaction avec le streamer et les autres viewers.


Twitch c'est le live permanent, tu fais le même geste que te mettre sur un canap' pour mater ton Benzaie que tu faisais pour mâter castle sur France TV. 

Alors oui YT c'est mieux produit mais j'ai pas dit que c'était la panacée pour le jeu

----------


## Serpi

Dès que je prends le TGV, que ce soit pour le travail ou la famille, j'achète par réflexe Canard PC et Canard Hardware dans un Relay. Il m'arrive d'avoir sacrément les boules de ne pas trouver l'un ou l'autre, mais je sais que c'est un contretemps, que c'est temporaire. Une fois chez moi, Canard PC rejoins la pile des Fluide Glacial dans mes chiottes.
Pourvu que le jour où je ne vous trouverai plus en kiosque n'arrive pas trop vite, en attendant, prenez ma thune.

----------


## tompalmer

> C'est un autre métier, ça s'improvise pas comme ça (même si certains y arrivent).


Justement ils veulent engager des nouvelles têtes, faudrait trouver des gens qui soient à l'aise avec la production de ce genre de contenus en plus des qualités de journaliste.

Si on pouvait simplement commencer par des débats plateaux sur le jeu, puis partir sur des émissions c'est très bien, on est pas obligé de faire des let's play avec l'écran qui tremble  ::P:

----------


## Sbrej

Bon bah j'ai contribué, j'ai pas les moyens de mettre plus de 5€ mais sachez que le coeur y est <3

----------


## seb34ben

Pour ceux qui ne souhaitent pas participer à l'Ulule et c'est leur droit : un sou est un sou et ils achètent déjà un magazine/service-site/abonnement.

Je remarque juste que j'ai pris l'abonnement à Canard PC il y a 3 ans alors que c'était mon plaisir tous les 15 jours de l'attraper au Relay avant de prendre le tram du boulot comme d'autres magazines... parce que la différence entre le prix au numéro et le prix de l'abonnement annuel est phé-no-mé-nal pour les magazines que je lis à chaque numéro ou régulièrement = Presse Non-Stop nous a longtemps fait profiter de l'économie de passer par elle et l'envoi postal plutôt que par Presstalis (oui, je sais, j'ai tué un kiosque à journaux).

J'accepte donc là sans contre-partie de donner via Ulule une somme comprise entre cette économie réalisée en 3 ans et le prix au numéro pour une publication qui me satisfait grandement et dont je ne vois pas un concurrent papier pour le remplacer (j'ai essayé plein de titres avant de tomber sur CPC).

----------


## Phibrizo

C'est quel membre de la rédac la plante verte ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Nicolus

Dites à 160 millions vous nous pondez  un jeu de combat spatial? Avec  un Fps ? des fois?  :Mellow2:

----------


## Don Moahskarton

La transition top si/quand on dépassera les 150k ce serai un site oueb CPCHW aussi abouti que celui de CPC.
(Et d'intégrer les textures et mises en page super mimi de la version papier dans les site ouebs)​

Et sinon, pour le million, on aurait aussi le droit a Gingo et Boulon ?

----------


## alegria unknown

> Dites à 160 millions vous nous pondez  un jeu de combat spatial? Avec  un Fps ? des fois?

----------


## Sariyah

Déjà plus de 78000€ !  ::wub::

----------


## alegria unknown

> Tom Clancy's : End War.


Ouuui ! Merci purée !  :Emo:

----------


## Kaelis

Sécurisez alphaaarg !

----------


## gros_bidule

> https://d2homsd77vx6d2.cloudfront.ne...817428fe63.jpg
> 
> C'est quel membre de la rédac la plante verte ?


Je dirais surtout que ça manque de graisse tout ça : z'ont embauché des acteurs, forcément !!

----------


## Stratosfear

> https://d2homsd77vx6d2.cloudfront.ne...817428fe63.jpg
> 
> C'est quel membre de la rédac la plante verte ?





> Extrait de la FAQ Campagne Ulule: En revanche, la rédaction de Canard PC va se renouveler : plusieurs anciens ont annoncé leur envie de poursuivre d’autres aventures après des années de bons et loyaux services


Faut suivre un peu.

----------


## Don Moahskarton

C'et moi ou ils ont un chariot pour la bière, a gauche ?  ::o:

----------


## gnak

J'y suis allé de ma maigre participation. Faites pas les cons hein, je vous suis depuis Joystick, c'est pas le moment de nous péter entre les doigts à cause de gros malandrins.

----------


## tompalmer

Ce floutage bien dégueu made in photoshop au flou gaussien  :Perfect:

----------


## nightoy

Participé à ma manière : je fais profiter les autres canards sur le topic des généreux. Des bisous

----------


## Keywords

Je suis plus jeune que le public de ce topic, et que le lecteur moyen de CPC ; cependant je vous ai lu pendant longtemps, pris un abonnement d'un an, non renouvelé...
J'ai lâché le mag depuis l'été dernier alors que jusque-là j'étais assidu jusqu'à poiroter certaines heures de taf à lire vos articles sur le site web.
Et surtout, je ne vous avais jamais donné de pognon hors achat en kiosque/abonnement. Je n'ai pas participé au KS d'il y a deux ans.
Aujourd'hui mes 10 pauvres balles sont pour vous, parce que s'il n'y a plus de Canard PC pour éclairer l'actu JV en France, ça sent le moisi.
Rien que le bouquin sur Fallout ça valait 10 fois plus bordel!!!
Bref bon courage pour remonter la pente!
quelques bisous en plus  ::love::

----------


## Borh

J'ai participé, à 70€, ce qui ne me coûte que 30€ en réalité puisque je comptais me rébonner de toute façon à la version web. Car je veux que CPC survive pour le fond de vos articles. Mais assez pessimiste pour la suite. Comme je l'ai dit, je ne vois pas pourquoi vos ventes augmenteraient significativement en passant mensuel. On vous paie ce que Presstalis vous rançonne, mais après quoi ? Presstalis ne sera pas sauvé, tout le monde le sait, faudra repasser à la caisse pour autre chose. Bref, ce que j'espère, c'est qu'en vous aidant à gagner du temps, vous aurez une autre solution.

----------


## olivarius

Le soutien massif à la campagne fait chaud au coeur.
Je me joins à tout le monde pour vous souhaiter bon courage pour la suite. On est tous avec vous  :;):

----------


## titi3

> Ouais, mais c'est les vieux qui ont la caillasse !
> 
> Perso, tant que les informations sont aussi dans les articles, ils peuvent bien faire de la vidéo s'ils veulent, m'en fout...


Oh ben pareil hein, suis plus très frais non plus  ::lol::

----------


## Foxyrad

82% en cette matinée ! Amis Canards je sens le 100% aujourd'hui pas vous ? 
J'aime l'odeur des billets frais au petit matin.  :Cigare:

----------


## Anonyme32145

> Ce floutage bien dégueu made in photoshop au flou gaussien


Ça y est t'as commencé à regarder un tuto sur Youtube ?  ::P:

----------


## AwArE

> 82% en cette matinée ! Amis Canards je sens le 100% aujourd'hui pas vous ? 
> J'aime l'odeur des billets frais au petit matin.

----------


## Mans

Allez, une petite donation effectuee. On y croit !!

----------


## NASH54

Bonjour à tous 😀
Jai 'grandi avec Joystick console + je n'ai plus 20 ans c'est sur mais cela fait 40 ans que je joués aux jeux vidéos pc et console ! Je suis un pur passionné du jeu vidéo !
J'étais au Début de CPC papier et j'ai été content quand  vous avez fait plié un fabricant d'alimentation qui faisait de la merde !
Je suis un fan inconditionnel de votre papier magazine CPC hardware un régal! 
Alors hier j'ai pris un abonnement  numérique  chez vous et fait un don de 20 euros !
Je vous adore et j'ai grandi dans le jeu video avec vous vos tests et vos blagues !
Même si je l'avoue ca me gonfle de faire un don pour ces distributeurs de presse trop  ou souvent en grève depuis que je lis la presse papier depuis environ 30 ans !
J'espère vous aider à mon humble niveau vous ne devez pas disparaître on vous aime et longue vie à  CPC 😉 ET RESTER TOUT PAREIL DANS VOTRE PASSION QUI EST LA NOTRE 😃
Quand on voit certains sites de jeux vidéos et leurs tests leurs notes  c'est à  pleurer pas chez vous  😊
Longue vie à vous 😀

----------


## Baalim

> J'ai participé, à 70€, ce qui ne me coûte que 30€ en réalité puisque je comptais me rébonner de toute façon à la version web. Car je veux que CPC survive pour le fond de vos articles. Mais assez pessimiste pour la suite. Comme je l'ai dit, je ne vois pas pourquoi vos ventes augmenteraient significativement en passant mensuel. On vous paie ce que Presstalis vous rançonne, mais après quoi ? Presstalis ne sera pas sauvé, tout le monde le sait, faudra repasser à la caisse pour autre chose. Bref, ce que j'espère, c'est qu'en vous aidant à gagner du temps, vous aurez une autre solution.


Tout à fait mon sentiment.
Je viens également de passer à la caisse mais, à tout hasard, je mets des sous de côté pour la prochaine fois.

----------


## Flad

> https://d2homsd77vx6d2.cloudfront.ne...j9dSwLwyFw.jpg
> 
> C'et moi ou ils ont un chariot pour la bière, a gauche ?


Ou des panières à courrier.

----------


## Baalim

> Ou des panières à courrier.


Briseur de rêve  :tired:

----------


## Yshuya

> J'ai participé, à 70€, ce qui ne me coûte que 30€ en réalité puisque je comptais me rébonner de toute façon à la version web. Car je veux que CPC survive pour le fond de vos articles. Mais assez pessimiste pour la suite. Comme je l'ai dit, je ne vois pas pourquoi vos ventes augmenteraient significativement en passant mensuel. On vous paie ce que Presstalis vous rançonne, mais après quoi ? Presstalis ne sera pas sauvé, tout le monde le sait, faudra repasser à la caisse pour autre chose. Bref, ce que j'espère, c'est qu'en vous aidant à gagner du temps, vous aurez une autre solution.


Je suis clairement du même avis. J'espère qu'Ivan a la bonne vision du problème, j'ai l'impression qu'il voit juste mais est ce que cela suffira à éviter le naufrage du paquebot...

----------


## olivarius

Il existe un équivalent de kicktraq pour ulule?

----------


## NASH54

Mdr pour le briseur de rêves   ::o:

----------


## Flad

> Briseur de rêve


Oh tu sais, j'étais pas comme ça avant.
Et puis un jour, j'ai activé la clé steam de trop, celle avec le plein de confiance et qui d'un coup te poignarde dans le dos, mais pas avec un couteau non....avec.....une.......corne.........de........  ............LICORNE  :Boom:

----------


## NASH54

Ca y est ca part en vrille lol mdr  :haha:

----------


## Visslar

> https://d2homsd77vx6d2.cloudfront.ne...j9dSwLwyFw.jpg


C'est moi ou la personne au fond a 4 bras ? Votre mutant est-il déclaré ?

----------


## Baalim

> Oh tu sais, j'étais pas comme ça avant.
> Et puis un jour, j'ai activé la clé steam de trop, celle avec le plein de confiance et qui d'un coup te poignarde dans le dos, mais pas avec un couteau non....avec.....une.......corne.........de........  ............LICORNE


Marrant. ça me rappelle un truc lu quelque part.  ::sad:: 
Je te plains.

----------


## Magnarrok

Ça monte vite ! 

Du coup le mag' il sera épais comment ? (nan pas comme votre bite messieurs  ::ninja::  ).

Genre 2 bi en un ou plus épais encore ?

----------


## ziafab

> La campagne de soutien est lancée: 
> 
> Sauvez Canard PC et soutenez notre indépendance
> https://fr.ulule.com/sauvez-canardpc/


88 % !! Pas mal !!! Et toujours autour de 65€ de moyenne de dons... Quelle constance !  :Mellow2:

----------


## Setzer

> Ça monte vite ! 
> 
> Du coup le mag' il sera épais comment ? (nan pas comme votre bite messieurs  ).
> 
> Genre 2 bi en un ou plus épais encore ?


Déjà été dit : plus épais que la formule actuelle mais pas aussi épais que deux numéros cumulés.

----------


## tompalmer

> Il existe un équivalent de kicktraq pour ulule?


Nan  :Emo:

----------


## Baalim

Ce qui m'intéresserait, c'est de savoir à quel point la rédaction va être recomposée après les départs prévus dans les mois qui viennent.

----------


## Jeliel

> Ce qui m'intéresserait, c'est de savoir à quel point la rédaction va être recomposée après les départs prévus dans les mois qui viennent.


Ca c'est intéressant car le financement marche aussi sur la conservation d'une certaine essence, d'un certain esprit.

----------


## darkalt3

Salut,

Donation effectuée. Je connais depuis l’Éclectique Super Valable. Même si le mag a un peu changé, j'avoue espérer un retour à la normal à l'occasion de ce changement de stratégie. En attendant, j'achète depuis toujours. 

A+ et bonne chance.

----------


## DarkSquirrel

> Salut,
> 
> Donation effectuée. Je connais depuis l’Éclectique Super Valable. Même si le mag a un peu changé, j'avoue espérer un retour à la normal à l'occasion de ce changement de stratégie. En attendant, j'achète depuis toujours. 
> 
> A+ et bonne chance.


C'est quoi la "normale" pour toi ? 
En plus ce n'est sans doute pas la même que pour d'autres non ?

----------


## Vedder

> Il existe un équivalent de kicktraq pour ulule?


Pas que je sache. Mais je fais tourner une routine crade en fond sur mon pc de boulot.  ::ninja::

----------


## Croaker

> Si on atteint le million, pouvez vous faire revenir Pipo ?




Spoiler Alert! 


Oui.


Ils sont au courant chez GK ?

----------


## tompalmer

Le rapport temps brouzouf est plutôt élevé  :Cigare:  

On voit l'impact de la pause dej' et de la nuit

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Oui.
> 
> 
> Ils sont au courant chez GK ?


ils rachètent GK mec

----------


## Phibrizo

Oui et non. A un million, CanardPC rachète GK.  :Cigare:   ::ninja:: 

Edit: grilled  ::P:

----------


## Don Moahskarton

110K, ca avance vite. On a sauvé CPC les gars. bientôt le "Oublions Presstalis".

@Ivan: va falloir commencer a montrer ce que vous avez en tête pour utiliser ce qui va dépasser les 150K.
Ma liste de vœux personnelle va a deux choses ex-æquo: Un site CPCHW dans la lignée de celui de CPC, et une migration du forum vers un truc digne de 2018. (Voir même juste digne de 2015, on sera déjà bien content)

----------


## Zerger

Ca serait déjà bien qu'on atteigne le pallier des 150K, ca va stagner maintenant qu'on a passé l'euphorie du premier jour

----------


## Nicolus

> 110K, ca avance vite. On a sauvé CPC les gars. bientôt le "Oublions Presstalis".
> 
> @Ivan: va falloir commencer a montrer ce que vous avez en tête pour utiliser ce qui va dépasser les 150K.
> Ma liste de vœux personnelle va a deux choses ex-æquo: Un site CPCHW dans la lignée de celui de CPC, et une migration du forum vers un truc digne de 2018. (Voir même juste digne de 2015, on sera déjà bien content)


De ce que je vois c'est 89k ::huh::

----------


## Mans

110k ? Je ne vois meme pas les 90k atteints de mon cote ?!

----------


## azruqh

> 110k ? Je ne vois meme pas les 90k atteints de mon cote ?!


90139 €.

----------


## Nicolus

Ok mur des 90K atteint. 

La machine vibre mais tient le coup  :Vibre: 

Pendant ce temps sur l'USS CPC :

----------


## Catel

> Déjà été dit : plus épais que la formule actuelle mais pas aussi épais que deux numéros cumulés.


Aujourd'hui c'est 80 pages, on annonce plus de 100. Le grand Joy c'était 200 pages (mais avec plus de pubs).

----------


## Mastaba

Ca va être chauds pour débloquer l'achievement 100K en 24h, il est déjà 11h22...

Sinon il n'y a pas de pub pour le ulule sur le site ni sur le forum? Pas de bandeau clignotant/sticky thread/mass PM/mass mail?  ::blink::

----------


## madgic

> une migration du forum vers un truc digne de 2018

----------


## Phibrizo

> 110K, ca avance vite. On a sauvé CPC les gars. bientôt le "Oublions Presstalis".
> 
> @Ivan: va falloir commencer a montrer ce que vous avez en tête pour utiliser ce qui va dépasser les 150K.
> Ma liste de vœux personnelle va a deux choses ex-æquo: Un site CPCHW dans la lignée de celui de CPC, et une migration du forum vers un truc digne de 2018. (Voir même juste digne de 2015, on sera déjà bien content)


On est encore à 90k. Soit ton généreux paiement de 20000€ a été refusé par ta banque, soit tu as consommé un peu trop d'épice (celle de Dune)  ::ninja::

----------


## dYnkYn

> On est encore à 90k. Soit ton généreux paiement de 20000€ a été refusé par ta banque, soit tu as consommé un peu trop d'épice (celle de Dune)


Ou un utilisateur en USD  :;):

----------


## ziafab

> 110K, ca avance vite. On a sauvé CPC les gars. bientôt le "Oublions Presstalis".


C'est un troll ? Il va nous porter la poisse, ce  :Drum: ...

----------


## Valenco

> et une migration du forum vers un truc digne de 2018. (Voir même juste digne de 2015, on sera déjà bien content)


ha ben non ... Ça risque d'attirer des jeunes. ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

> Aujourd'hui c'est 80 pages, on annonce plus de 100. Le grand Joy c'était 200 pages (mais avec plus de pubs).


Ah les belles publicités ultima, coconut, shoot again et Micromania de mon enfance  ::wub:: 

Avec une légère surtaxe à l'import  :tired: 


Sinon, je veux pas dire mais j'ai comme une idée de stretchgoal  ::siffle::

----------


## PrinceGITS

Le Ulule a été mis en ligne à quelle heure ?
On peut encore arriver à financer le projet en 24h ?

----------


## Nicolus

Non c'est mort. De mémoire à 11h hier c'était en place.

----------


## Alab

C'était vers 10h45 hier (je m'en souviens parce que j’étais le premier.  :Cigare:  )

Edit : ouais message d'Ivan avec le lien à 10h48.

----------


## Dyce

> Le Ulule a été mis en ligne à quelle heure ?
> On peut encore arriver à financer le projet en 24h ?


Ca apporterait quoi d'etre financé en 24h....le principal c'est de le réussir et de récolter le maximum non ??

----------


## Nicolus

Grosso modo à la vitesse actuelle les 100% devraient être atteints dans le courant d’après midi.


Et effectivement l'important c'est de récolter au delà des 100K.

----------


## titi3

> 110K, ca avance vite. On a sauvé CPC les gars. bientôt le "Oublions Presstalis".
> 
> @Ivan: va falloir commencer a montrer ce que vous avez en tête pour utiliser ce qui va dépasser les 150K.
> Ma liste de vœux personnelle va a deux choses ex-æquo: Un site CPCHW dans la lignée de celui de CPC, et une migration du forum vers un truc digne de 2018. (Voir même juste digne de 2015, on sera déjà bien content)


Le forum est très bien... les bidules moches tendance hype web 55.236 en mode centré pour des écrans 3"1/5 non merci  ::ninja::

----------


## cooly08

> Ca apporterait quoi d'etre financé en 24h....le principal c'est de le réussir et de récolter le maximum non ??


Pour le fnu.
Aussi pour parce que ça fait un bon titre de news pour les sites.
« Incroyab', ils lancent un Ulule et en 24h ils récoltent 100 000 lapins ! »

----------


## Baalim

> Le forum est très bien... les bidules moches tendance hype web 55.236 en mode centré pour des écrans 3"1/5 non merci


Très bien tant que tu n'utilises pas de smartphone.
L'interface mobile est juste atroce.

----------


## titi3

> Très bien tant que tu n'utilises pas de smartphone.
> L'interface mobile est juste atroce.


De fait je n'utilise jamais de smartphone pour me connecté  ::P:  Ok alors j'ai rien dis  :;):

----------


## Bibik

> Très bien tant que tu n'utilises pas de smartphone.
> L'interface mobile est juste atroce.


Clair, il m'arrivait de devoir consulter cpc sur tablette bah j'ai vite déchanté...

----------


## Kaelis

> Le forum est très bien... les bidules moches tendance hype web 55.236 en mode centré pour des écrans 3"1/5 non merci


Par pitié, si jamais ça se faisait ne mettez jamais une horreur à base de "likes" et de petits cœurs avec une mise en page "élégante et aérée" qui empêche de mettre en forme quoi que ce soit.

'Pas envie que ce forum suive le chemin de ceux de jv.fr et GK  :Sweat:

----------


## Alab

Je crois qu'il n'est pas prévu que le forum soit remis en forme, ce serait trop de boulot, galères et temps investi pour pas grand chose.

----------


## titi3

> Par pitié, si jamais ça se faisait ne mettez jamais une horreur à base de "likes" et de petits cœurs avec une mise en page "élégante et aérée" qui empêche de mettre en forme quoi que ce soit.
> 
> 'Pas envie que ce forum suive le chemin de ceux de jv.fr et GK


J'voulais liker ton post mais pas possible...foutu forum  ::wacko::

----------


## Alab

(Et puis ça voudrait dire devoir relire des trucs écrit pas half.  ::ninja::  )

----------


## Nicolus

> J'voulais liker ton post mais pas possible...foutu forum


Pour liker c'est le petit triangle sous l'avatar  ::ninja::

----------


## MathieuC

Le projet Ullule Sauvez Canard PC ! est à 92% un jour et demi après son lancement et il reste 32 jours pour convaincre votre grand mère et votre chat d'y participer.

Dommage qu'il n'y ait pas un champ libre pour les "contreparties", j'aurais bien demandé un dessin sur Prestalis en mode "Dans ton cul"  ::):

----------


## Alab

Un dessin du lapin cpc dans une imprimerie en train de fouiller des cartons prêts à partir et dire "Je te trouverai PRESSTALIS, et je te péterai ta sale petite gueule !".  ::wub::

----------


## Lennyroquai

La boite à meuh retentira 10 fois...

----------


## CptProut

> Par pitié, si jamais ça se faisait ne mettez jamais une horreur à base de "likes" et de petits cœurs avec une mise en page "élégante et aérée" qui empêche de mettre en forme quoi que ce soit.
> 
> 'Pas envie que ce forum suive le chemin de ceux de jv.fr et GK


Un systeme de karma a la reddit  :Bave:

----------


## Kaelis

:Gerbe:

----------


## Zerger

> Dommage qu'il n'y ait pas un champ libre pour les "contreparties", j'aurais bien demandé un dessin sur Prestalis en mode "Dans ton cul"


"Dans ton compte en banque" plutot  :tired:  
C'est Presstalis le gagnant, quoiqu'il arrive

----------


## dYnkYn

> "Dans ton compte en banque" plutot  
> C'est Presstalis le gagnant, quoiqu'il arrive


Je comprends pas cet argument: l'argent va directement dans les mains de CPC. Si par la suite tout le monde s'abonne, Prestalis ne recevra rien. Les 40-60k annoncés ne sont que estimation, mais peut-être qu'avec leur abonnement web, certains se passeront du papier.

----------


## tompalmer

> "Dans ton compte en banque" plutot  
> C'est Presstalis le gagnant, quoiqu'il arrive


Non c'est une coopérative qui doit licencier et se traînera une sale réputation.  
L'argent ponctionné ne leur sert qu'à se maintenir à flot, ça m'étonnerait qu'ils s'achètent des gratte dos en ivoire

----------


## mikelion

Comment ça se passe sur le Ulule quand l'objectif des 100 000 euros est atteint pour le message d'objectif ?
A priori les 100 000 euros vont être obtenus, il faudrait donc faire apparaître en dessous de la somme "objectif 2 : 150 000 oublions Presstalis".

----------


## tompalmer

> Comment ça se passe sur le Ulule quand l'objectif des 100 000 euros est atteint pour le message d'objectif ?
> A priori les 100 000 euros vont être obtenus, il faudrait donc faire apparaître en dessous de la somme "objectif 2 : 150 000 oublions Presstalis".


Faut updater les visuels comme partout ailleurs.

----------


## PrinceGITS

Une petite vidéo de Ivan pour les 100 000€ ?  :Bave:

----------


## salakis

> Une petite vidéo de Ivan pour les 100 000€ ?


"Merci pour vos sous bandes de tocards. Je peux enfin partir aux maldives cette année"

----------


## darkalt3

> C'est quoi la "normale" pour toi ? 
> En plus ce n'est sans doute pas la même que pour d'autres non ?


L'Ecléctique Super Valable était la normalité pour moi.

----------


## CptProut

> "Merci pour vos sous bandes de tocards. Je peux enfin partir aux maldives cette année"


Un message a caractère informatif fait a partir des vidéo de star citizen  :Vibre:

----------


## Mastaba

> Je comprends pas cet argument: l'argent va directement dans les mains de CPC. Si par la suite tout le monde s'abonne, Prestalis ne recevra rien. Les 40-60k annoncés ne sont que estimation, mais peut-être qu'avec leur abonnement web, certains se passeront du papier.


L'argent qui va directement dans les mains de CPC ne fait que compenser celui que presstalis à déjà pris.
Que CPC survive ou pas presstalis s'en fout, il a déjà pris son pognon.
L'argent donné n'aurait pas eu besoin de l'être si CPC n'avait pas été racketté à l'origine.
Le ulule n'est qu'une manière de remplir à nouveau autant que possible un réservoir perçé dont le niveau est bas parce que d'autres se sont déjà servi grassement.

Même si tout le monde s'abonne, le kiosque offre une visibilité pour ramener de nouveaux lecteurs.

----------


## Magnarrok

♫ ♩ ♫ Sortez-les, sortez-les, sorteeeeez les poubellllllles ♫ ♩ ♫

 :Beer:

----------


## MathieuC

> Je comprends pas cet argument: l'argent va directement dans les mains de CPC. Si par la suite tout le monde s'abonne, Prestalis ne recevra rien. Les 40-60k annoncés ne sont que estimation, mais peut-être qu'avec leur abonnement web, certains se passeront du papier.


Il y a actuellement 2 publications : Canard PC (bimensuel qui va devenir mensuel) et Canard PC Hardware (trimestriel), Canard PC n'est plus chez Prestalis depuis le début de l'année (je crois) mais ils ont toujours l'argent des ventes de fin 2017 de ponctionner par Prestalis donc c'est pas ouf pour la trésorerie. Canard PC Hardware est lui toujours chez Prestalis, ne pourra pas en sortir avant 2019 (6 mois de préavis + 6 mois de plus vu les difficultés de Prestalis), et qui lui va se faire racketer à fond.

Je me demande si la solution d'arrêter la publication de "Canard PC Hardware" chez Prestalis et de remonter une nouvelle publication sur le Hardware chez MLP ne serait pas une solution, mais j'imagine que ce n'est pas aussi simple sinon ce serait déjà fait.

Donc: même si tout le monde prend un abonnement, il y a un long moment difficile à passer avec Prestalis, sachant qu'en plus il y a la conversion bi-hebdo vers mensuel à réaliser et ce n'est pas rien de convertir la maquette d'un journal d'un format sur 15 jours, à un format sur 30, il ne suffit pas de doubler le nombre de page (ben oui, il faut réfléchir à quoi mettre dedans). Même si je pense que le lectorat de Canard PC est du genre fidèle donc peut encaisser de ne pas avoir un journal complètement remaquetter pour le 1er mars.

PS: Tout ça c'est de tête entre les articles de Canard PC et l'émission "Arrêt sur Images" sur le sujet donc je peux me tromper sur certains trucs.

----------


## CptProut

> ♫ ♩ ♫ Sortez-les, sortez-les, sorteeeeez les poubellllllles ♫ ♩ ♫


Je modobell  :tired: 

Du Tryo sur ce forum mais ou va le monde ma bonne dames.

----------


## loopkiller2

Salut à tous, je vois que la campagne atteint bientôt ses objectifs.
Je lit CPC depuis la grande époque Joystick (même si je n'ai pas toujours été abonné, je variais ma façon de consommer (abonnement, achat en kiosque, abo numérique (et aussi l'époque de l'application mobile !) et même 2 - 3 mags que j'ai piraté car j'étais passé à côté).

Tout ça pour dire que je comprends tout à fait la situation délicate du Canard à cause de Prestallis. 

C'est pour ça que je donnerai symboliquement 5€ sur Ululle (apparemment on ne m'a pas attendu pour que ça cartonne), mais que je préfère me réabonner physiquement pour la nouvelle formule, c'est à priori plus intéressant comme ça.

En tout cas ravis que CPC puisse se sortir de ce bourbier, et de cette solidarité.

----------


## eystein

Mais oui on va vous sauver de prestalis...

----------


## Getz

> Mais oui on va vous sauver de prestalis...
> 
> https://media.giphy.com/media/OStqhD...4USB/giphy.gif


C'est pas un canard  :tired:

----------


## Don Moahskarton

> Ou un utilisateur en USD


Ceci

----------


## cooly08

> Mais oui on va vous sauver de prestalis...
> 
> https://media.giphy.com/media/OStqhD...4USB/giphy.gif


 ::love::

----------


## eystein

> C'est pas un canard


C'est pas un lapin non plus. Mais les vieux s'en souviennent.

----------


## ziafab

> La campagne de soutien est lancée: 
> 
> Sauvez Canard PC et soutenez notre indépendance
> https://fr.ulule.com/sauvez-canardpc/


96 % ! On y est presque !!
Pour le premier palier... ::ninja::

----------


## Zapp le Grand

C'est mal si j'attends le dernier moment pour être celui qui va passer la barre des 100K?

----------


## ziafab

> C'est mal si j'attends le dernier moment pour être celui qui va passer la barre des 100K?


Pas si tu es celui qui la passe de 99.9% à 150 % ... ::siffle::

----------


## jesuisunPNJ

Salut.

La campagne Ulule a aussi le merite de revigorer le forum de canard PC 

Un jour et demi et déjà 96%....

----------


## Flad

> Salut.
> 
> La campagne Ulule a aussi le merite de revigorer le forum de canard PC 
> 
> Un jour et demi et déjà 96%....


Le forum en avait-il vraiment besoin?  ::ninja::

----------


## Lego25000

100 coups de boîte à meuh pour les 100% ??

----------


## barbour

vu le demarrage je serai decu si on fait pas les 200k, la redaction doit etre agreablement suprise par une telle mobilisation

----------


## znokiss

> 100 coups de boîte à meuh pour les 100% ??

----------


## Meuh*

> http://tof.cx/images/2018/03/13/30e0...fd7bf738fe.jpg


Ne me secouez pas, merci.  :tired:

----------


## Kaelis

'marche pô ça fait pas meuh.

----------


## Zerger

> Le forum en avait-il vraiment besoin?


C'est clair qu'il y a une explosion de discussions sur les FF depuis hier  ::o:

----------


## Izual

> 100 coups de boîte à meuh pour les 100% ??


Merci de laisser le maniement de la boîte à meuh aux professionnels. Nous avons déjà commis une erreur tragique hier soir, en la secouant deux fois pour le passage aux 70%. Je n'en ai pas dormi de la nuit.

----------


## Foxyrad

16h on a le 100%, je le jure.

----------


## Valenco

> C'est mal si j'attends le dernier moment pour être celui qui va passer la barre des 100K?


m'en fout. C'est moi qui a passé la barre symbolique des 88 163 € hier.  :Cigare:

----------


## titi3

Bidulule prend combien au passage sur une somme pareille ?

----------


## eystein

> Bidulule prend combien au passage sur une somme pareille ?


https://support.ulule.com/hc/fr-fr/a...ssion-d-Ulule-

----------


## acdctabs

Bon du coup faut passer les 250K pour qu'ils soient moins taxés ^^

----------


## nightoy

moi je dis, si la barre des 150k est dépassé, la rédac organise un apéro géant pour tous les contributeurs au bord de la seine  :Beer:

----------


## KaiN34

> 110K, ca avance vite. On a sauvé CPC les gars. bientôt le "Oublions Presstalis".
> 
> @Ivan: va falloir commencer a montrer ce que vous avez en tête pour utiliser ce qui va dépasser les 150K.
> Ma liste de vœux personnelle va a deux choses ex-æquo: Un site CPCHW dans la lignée de celui de CPC, et une migration du forum vers un truc digne de 2018. (Voir même juste digne de 2015, on sera déjà bien content)


Il est très bien le forum.  ::huh::  T'as un exemple de forum que tu trouves top moumoute ?

----------


## M.Rick75

C'est pas forcément le lieu pour en discuter mais avoir un outil fonctionnel de recherche serait pas du luxe (et pouvoir lier un topic de forum avec le jeu/la version online de CPC (les previews et test en ligne) serait pas mal aussi... Mais bien sur garder ce truc d'un topic par jeu et pas ce truc d’autiste où chacun pose sa question et se barre à la "jeux.vidéo.com")... mais sans rien y connaître, je pense que c'est un grrrrrros chantier.

----------


## acdctabs

Moi j'aime bien le forum aussi. Le seul truc chiant c'est qu'il manque un écran de confirmation pour se désabonner d'un topic (ce qui arrive parfois sur mobile sans que l'on fasse exprès).

----------


## Alab

Pour chercher sur le forum tu fais ta recherche sur google en précisant site:forum.canardpc.com.
Alors oui c'est pas optimal parce qu'il faut ouvrir un nouvel onglet, utiliser google et pas un autre moteur de recherche mais 90% du temps tu tombes sur ce que tu cherches. 

_Pour plus de conseils d'archiviste n'hésitez pas à souscrire à ma newsletter ou à acheter mon livre en format kindle, profitez de 15% de réduction avec le code KILFOUISDEAD._

----------


## salakis

> moi je dis, si la barre des 150k est dépassé, la rédac organise un apéro géant pour tous les contributeurs au bord de la seine


Les IRL CPC ne finissent jamais bien  ::trollface::

----------


## M.Rick75

> Pour chercher sur le forum tu fais ta recherche sur google en précisant site:forum.canardpc.com.
> Alors oui c'est pas optimal parce qu'il faut ouvrir un nouvel onglet, utiliser google et pas un autre moteur de recherche mais 90% du temps tu tombes sur ce que tu cherches. 
> 
> _Pour plus de conseils d'archiviste n'hésitez pas à souscrire à ma newsletter ou à acheter mon livre en format kindle, profitez de 15% de réduction avec le code KILFOUISDEAD._


Ben évidemment, c'est ce que je fais !
Mais pouvoir chercher un mot dans un sujet (et avoir des résultats cohérents) par exemple. Si tu cherche un truc précis dans un topic, la recherche google va pas (forcément) marcher.

----------


## Lego25000

> moi je dis, si la barre des 150k est dépassé, la rédac organise un apéro géant pour tous les contributeurs au bord de la seine


Trop de débordements à prévoir.

----------


## Molina

> moi je dis, si la barre des 150k est dépassé, la rédac organise un apéro géant pour tous les contributeurs au bord de la seine


Pour que le traiteur ponctionne de 50% le CA de cpc, c'est ça  ?

----------


## Alab

> Ben évidemment, c'est ce que je fais !
> Mais pouvoir chercher un mot dans un sujet (et avoir des résultats cohérents) par exemple. Si tu cherche un truc précis dans un topic, la recherche google va pas (forcément) marcher.


Suffit de changer le "forum.canardpc.com" par l'url du topic après "site:".  ::ninja:: 

Les prochains conseils je les facture 20€ pièce attention.  ::ninja:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Trop de débordements à prévoir.


Si c'est au bord de la seine c'est un coup à voir des canards faire de beaux plongeons.  ::ninja:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Si les 100% sont atteints aujourd'hui, vous avez encore le temps de changer l'édito du numéro du 15 avant l'impression pour préciser qu'un peu plus ça fera pas de mal quand même ?

----------


## Flad

> Ne me secouez pas, merci.


Ne le prends pas mal hein, mais c'est pas toi qu'ils veulent secouer, c'est plutôt ta grosse boîte.

----------


## Magnarrok

> moi je dis, si la barre des 150k est dépassé, la rédac organise un apéro géant pour tous les contributeurs au bord de la seine


Montargis on a dit !!

----------


## KaiN34

Visiblement le bouche à oreille se met en place:

https://clips.twitch.tv/BlazingScaryLobsterKevinTurtle

----------


## jesuisunPNJ

98%....

Les boyards arrivent...

Vous avez déjà débauché Olivier Minne...?


Canard PC, toujours plus fort toujours plus haut....!

----------


## akitjai

Chier sur le système de financement de SC et devoir faire un KS pour sauver son mag derrière. Karma is a b... xD

----------


## dglacet

99%
C'est bô  ::cry::

----------


## Molina

> Chier sur le système de financement de SC et devoir faire un KS pour sauver son mag derrière. Karma is a b... xD


A partir de 120 000 euros, Boulon revient comme modérateur et fera le ménage ?  :Bave:

----------


## nightoy

je vois que ma proposition d'IRL pour fêter tout ceci ne vous laisse pas indifférent, j'invoque Ivan pour confirmer les danseuses du ventre  :Mellow2:

----------


## Pochii

Tellement content de ce qui arrive (à l'heure où j'écris on en est à 99%). J'avais un doute que les gens suivent, mais comme pour le kickstarter, on a répondu présent. 

Même si je ne fais pas pleinement parti de la "communauté cpc" (je lis uniquement le forum, sans trop participer), j'en profite quand même pour rendre hommage à l'équipe (des anciens de feu-Joystick aux nouveaux), pour nous proposer un canard tous les 15 jours vraiment excellent, qui va bien au delà du "jeu video". Vraiment merci les gars, c'est un plaisir de vous lire. 

Voila, c'était mon instant suce boule, ne m'en veuillez pas trop. 

Allez hop, go les 100k€ (et plus encore) !

----------


## Alab

1500 contributeurs, c'est quand même super encourageant de voir à quel point les gens vous suivent aussi en dehors de la simple lecture du magazine !  ::o:

----------


## PrinceGITS

> Si les 100% sont atteints aujourd'hui, vous avez encore le temps de changer l'édito du numéro du 15 avant l'impression pour préciser qu'un peu plus ça fera pas de mal quand même ?


Ça part au moins une semaine avant la sortie à l’impression.

----------


## Alab

> Ça part au moins une semaine avant la sortie à l’impression.


Ah ouais si tôt que ça !  ::o: 
Bon bah les lecteurs du prochain numéro auront une bonne surprise en arrivant sur la page ulule (j'espère qu'ils continueront de donner malgré tout).

----------


## acdctabs

Là il y a 15 mecs qui attends que 4 mecs donnent pour être celui qui a fait franchir les 100K.
Bon ça a mis plus de 24h mais c'est propre en tout cas.

----------


## Lennyroquai

Can you hear the holy "meuhh" ?

----------


## Elemorej

99 759€ en un peu plus d'une journée, on est bon quand même  :;):

----------


## M.Rick75

Ohlalalalala.  ::):

----------


## PrinceGITS

99 949 !

----------


## Lennyroquai

C'EST FAIT !!!!!!

On attend la réaction d'Ivan en direct du QG de campagne d'ici quelques minutes

----------


## M.Rick75

100 099 !

----------


## Vaaahn

100% ... ::lol::

----------


## Lego25000

> 1500 contributeurs, c'est quand même super encourageant de voir à quel point les gens vous suivent aussi en dehors de la simple lecture du magazine !


J'ai vu dans les messages qu'il y a pas mal de contributeurs lointains, géographiquement parlant.

----------


## PrinceGITS

Gg cpc !

----------


## dglacet

100.000!!!!  :Vibre:

----------


## moutaine

And it's done!!!!  ::lol::

----------


## Alab

(Avec les sous en plus c'est pas possible de faire une balise youtube où on choisit le début de la vidéo ?  ::ninja::  )

----------


## azruqh

En route vers les 200000 !

----------


## Thigr

::lol::

----------


## Valenco

::lol:: 
Un prétexte pour boire une bonne IPA !

----------


## Franky Mikey

Comment on dit déjà... "EZ CLAP".  ::lol::

----------


## Max_well

GG  ::lol::  !

----------


## Vaaahn



----------


## LtBlight

Excellent ! Vraiment ravi qu'ils aient atteint les 100000, je ne regrette pas d'avoir mis la main au porte-monnaie. J'espère qu'ils arriveront à 150000. Et à 200K€, on a le droit à des reliures?  ::lol::

----------


## Croaker

Encore une victoire de Canard. :D



Mais deuuuu rieeeenn.

Plus sérieusement, j'espère que vous pouvez bosser l'esprit plus libre à la rédac maintenant.

----------


## Alab

> https://s3-eu-west-1.amazonaws.com/w..._champagne.gif


Pourquoi personne n'est surpris à la fin ?  :tired:

----------


## nightoy

c'est Bôô

----------


## Sylla

Sais-tu qui est l'heureux gagnant qui a fait franchir le palier?

----------


## Alab

> c'est Bôô


Pour les anciens :

Attention contenu assez violent au début.  :Emo:

----------


## Agano

A 300 000€, on peut réouvrir le topic de l'Actu?  ::ninja::

----------


## Flad



----------


## Molina

> https://s3-eu-west-1.amazonaws.com/w..._champagne.gif


Mais pourquoi il a l'air étonné ?

Grillayd par Alab....

----------


## Phenixy



----------


## Ruadir

Champagne !  :Rock: 

Il faut atteindre le million maintenant !

----------


## jesuisunPNJ

Re à toutes/tous et toutous,
Je ne suis pas un assidu du forum mais je suis lecteur de canard PC papier acheté chez le marchand de journaux. Je n avais pas conscience de toutes ces problematiques de distribution presse avant.

Mes boyards ont ete versés sur Ulule.
Et là, c est impressionnant de solidarité : deja  100 000 euros en une journée et demie. Chapeau les ami(e)s de la communauté.  On a tous envie de soutenir le journal pour une presse pc independante de qualité.
C est le retour de Joystick 1ere generation pour les nostalgiques.....
Au dela de la nostalgie facile, c est l enjeu de la lecture papier qui se joue ici... un magazine papier c est quand meme une visibilité pour Canard pc dans la sphere media.

Continuons à faire passer le mot en dehors du forum pour consolider ce projet.

----------


## browarr

L'aventure continue  :Cigare:

----------


## Dis Camion

Félicitations et longue vie à CPC  ::lol:: 

Au-delà de votre réussite impressionnante, liée à un contenu de qualité et à une base solide de lecteurs passionnés, je m'interroge sur le devenir des autres titres de presse indépendante qui, eux, risquent de ne pas passer l'année...

----------


## eystein

Je pose ca ici, au cas ou les scooter se transforment en Porche dans les semaines qui viennent.

----------


## Sylla

Sage précaution.

----------


## Maria Kalash

On a déménagé.

----------


## salakis

> On a déménagé.


Je balancerai la nouvelle adresse par MP  ::trollface::

----------


## ced86

pourquoi par MP, elle est ecrite dans l'ours de  chaque mag  ::ninja::

----------


## Minostel

Je crois que c'est boulevard McDonald, ce qui montre qu'ils sont déjà vendus au Grand Capitalisme sauvage...

----------


## phipp26

Allez hop, parce qu'il ne faut pas faiblir ! Et moi je veux garder mon magasine papier préféré ! m'en fout du reste !

----------


## Sariyah

Victoire !  ::lol::

----------


## Jeckhyl

Sinon, sans vouloir forcément péter l'ambiance, quand je vois "à telle somme on a droit à ceci ou celà ?", le but c'est pas de faire un crowdfunding pour avoir de nouvelles fonctionnalités, hein. Juste de sauver le journal sur courte échéance (100.000) ou longue échéance (150.000).

----------


## ziafab

Et bah voilà !!  :Rock:  :Drum:  :Mellow2:  ::lol::  :Beer:  :Langue3:

----------


## jesuisunPNJ

> https://tof.cx/images/2018/03/13/fba...000c67b.md.png
> 
> 
> Je pose ca ici, au cas ou les scooter se transforment en Porche dans les semaines qui viennent.


News du CAC40 : 
Canard PC rachete les locaux de Paradox Interactiv....

----------


## MathieuC

DTC Prestalis

Dans le mail reçu pour le premier palier il y a _(et pour la suite, si ce formidable mouvement de soutien persiste, on a un plan de conquête du monde diabolique à vous proposer...)_.

Ça vaudrait presque le coup de backer une seconde fois  :^_^:   ::):   ::siffle::

----------


## jesuisunPNJ

> Sinon, sans vouloir forcément péter l'ambiance, quand je vois "à telle somme on a droit à ceci ou celà ?", le but c'est pas de faire un crowdfunding pour avoir de nouvelles fonctionnalités, hein. Juste de sauver le journal sur courte échéance (100.000) ou longue échéance (150.000).


Et oui. Maintenons notre presse PC de qualité

----------


## Alab

> Sinon, sans vouloir forcément péter l'ambiance, quand je vois "à telle somme on a droit à ceci ou celà ?", le but c'est pas de faire un crowdfunding pour avoir de nouvelles fonctionnalités, hein. Juste de sauver le journal sur courte échéance (100.000) ou longue échéance (150.000).


Ya quand même le strech goal à 1 million à ne pas oublier !  ::o:

----------


## ziafab

Nous aussi, on vous aime... :D

----------


## CryZy

Bravo les gens  ::love::  N'oubliez pas de nous montrer vos futurs Rolex sur le topic des montres !

----------


## olivarius

::lol::

----------


## titi3

C'est beau l'amour quand même  ::'(:  Longue vie à CPC  ::lol::  




> http://i.kinja-img.com/gawker-media/...xokxplssn9.gif


Je kiffe ce gif, qqn connaît son histoire  ::P:  ?

----------


## Alab

> Je kiffe ce gif, qqn connaît son histoire  ?

----------


## hiubik

Je ne sais pas si c'est la bon topic pour poser la question, mais bon. 
Vu que vous passez en mensuel, si ce n'est pas déjà le cas, ça vaudrait pas le coup de délocaliser l'impression du magazine un peu plus vers l'est ? 

Pas de souci le format A4- avec 96p ( ou un autre multiple de 16, je pense ne pas avoir besoin d'expliquer pourquoi  :;):  ) + couv en carre colle PUR et soyons fous une couv avec du vernis UV 100 % ( Soyons meme un peu plus fous du sélectif si vous voulez sur une couv mat ) y'a moyen de vous arranger ça si vous voulez  :;):  
Je vous donne meme une adresse ou vous allez pouvoir communiquer en français  ::):

----------


## titi3

> 


merci  ::happy2::

----------


## XWolverine

Han, même pas eu le temps de contribuer qu'on est déjà au 1er palier  ::O: 

OK, cap sur le suivant alors  :;):

----------


## Cannes

Roh ben le gg du coup o/

----------


## jesuisunPNJ

La vraie grande victime aujourd hui de la campagne ulule à la rédaction de canardpc est certainement ce pauvre morceau de plastique fondu qui faisait encore office, la semaine dernière, de touche F5..... :Lime:

----------


## Franky Mikey

Ulule se rafraîchit tout seul.  :;):

----------


## nightoy

Question certainement déjà posée par un autre canard mais je me permets de faire mon fainéant. Mon abonnement vient juste d'expirer, du coup est-ce qu'il vaut mieux attendre la nouvelle formule ou on peut d'ores et déjà se réabonner? quelles différences s'il y en a.

EDIT : abonnement renouvelé pour un an  :Cigare:

----------


## Eurok

> Une contrepartie d'un Usule qui ne vous couterait pas grand chose et qui me plairait bien, même à 100 balles, ce serait les anciens numéro au format PDF, surtout les CPC hardware.


Je ne suis pas sûr que la rédac de CPC se lance dans une carrière comme Usul :D

----------


## kikoro

> A 300 000€, on peut réouvrir le topic de l'Actu?


Topic du coeur plutôt.  ::trollface::

----------


## Praetor

> https://tof.cx/images/2018/03/13/fba...000c67b.md.png
> 
> 
> Je pose ca ici, au cas ou les scooter se transforment en Porche dans les semaines qui viennent.


Avec 100k€ tu ne vas pas loin chez Porsche  ::ninja::

----------


## Max_well

Juste une question, le palier à 100k et pas 150k, c'est parce que vous pensiez vraiment qu'on viendrait pas exploser les compteurs en 36h ?

----------


## Roupille

Aller hop une petite contribution. Je peux plus faire caca sans mon canard PC maintenant  :Emo:

----------


## Zerger

Les choses vraiment sérieuses, ce sera à partir de 200K ?

----------


## Don Moahskarton

Le sérieux commence quand on a dépassé le stretch goal "webcam de  la rédac".  ::ninja::

----------


## Nicolus

A 300 000  on peut  avoir une mise aux enchères du KahHammer?  :Mellow2:

----------


## Jeckhyl

Quelques fois j'y pense à ce running gag de la webcam, et je me dis : "mais en vrai, ça serait bien chiant en fait", tous ces gens en train de cogiter devant leur ordi, dont la moitié des conneries sensées avoir eu lieu à la rédac sont sûrement inventées  ::P: .

----------


## Zerger

Non mais un twitch hebdomadaire ca serait jouable  ::):

----------


## Setzer

Ouais un let's play de Khan sur les poubelles de steam ou d'ackboo sur un visual novel.

----------


## Sariyah

> Le sérieux commence quand on a dépassé le stretch goal "webcam de  la rédac".


Tu rêves jamais ils referont cette expérience vu comment c'était partis en couille avec l'ancienne rédac.  :Gerbe:  :WTF:

----------


## Jeckhyl

Au fait, je viens de regarder ma liste de jeux steam en retard.

Cette liste dont tout le monde joue à la plus grosse en l'arborant.

Au final, pour ma part vous pouvez passer en mensuel sans soucis. Avant que je n'achète les nouveautés, j'ai tellement de jeux à finir commencer que ce seront devenu des antiquités au moment de sortir la carte bleue. Donc si le test sort 15 jours plus tard, ça change pas grand chose  ::P: .

----------


## Zerger

> Ouais un let's play de Khan sur les poubelles de steam


This !  ::wub::

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

C'est quel palier pour avoir des babes ?

Je ne suis pas étonné par la réussite, et sérieusement, je suis fier qu'une telle communauté existe pour un mag' indépendant. Surtout quand tant de médias tentent de nous faire croire que les gens ne veulent plus payer pour rien. Ils oublient la qualité.

----------


## Jeliel

Ça fait déjà 192 noms à cette heure à glisser dans des news. 

Même à 10 par mois y en a pour un moment !  ::trollface::

----------


## Megiddo

> Même à 10 par mois y en a pour un moment !


Tant mieux!

Ca fait plaisir de voir le niveau de soutien que reçoit CPC.  ::): 

J'espère qu'ils pourront se sortir de cette mauvaise passe et profiter de l'opportunité pour penser à l'avenir, préparer une transition, tout en conservant leur indépendance. 

Presstalis/MLP n'est sans doute pas une solution durable pour une petite parution, qui n'a pas la main mise au niveau décisionnel et ce, qu'elle soit seule ou regroupée avec quelques confrères de taille équivalente. On pourrait aussi se poser la question de l'avenir du mag papier. La tradition c'est bien, ça a son charme, mais est-ce une solution durable aujourd'hui?

----------


## Don Moahskarton

> Ouais un let's play de Khan sur les poubelles de steam.


 ::wub::   ::wub::   ::wub::   ::wub::   ::wub::   ::wub::   ::wub::

----------


## Agano

Ca existe déjà, ça s'appelle "_Bazar du Grenier_"

----------


## Foxyrad

> Ca existe déjà, ça s'appelle "_Bazar du Grenier_"


Deep

----------


## Zerger

> Ca existe déjà, ça s'appelle "_Bazar du Grenier_"


C'est pour le grand public ça, ca reste des trucs gentils qui ne choqueront pas les enfants.

Nous on est des durs, on veut de la vraie poubelle !

----------


## Kaelis

RIP Frites bière et PC.

----------


## Sylla

> Ça fait déjà 192 noms à cette heure à glisser dans des news. 
> 
> Même à 10 par mois y en a pour un moment !


Je suggère un numéro spécial  ::w00t::

----------


## Baalim

> C'est quel palier pour avoir des babes ?
> 
> Je ne suis pas étonné par la réussite, et sérieusement, je suis fier qu'une telle communauté existe pour un mag' indépendant. Surtout quand tant de médias tentent de nous faire croire que les gens ne veulent plus payer pour rien. Ils oublient la qualité.


Communauté et qualité.
Voila les deux mots-clés.

Personnellement, j'ai filé du fric aussi bien pour maintenir le mag' à flot que pour sauver le forum.

----------


## Flad

> Communauté et qualité.
> Voila les deux mots-clés.


Dommages que tu ne fasses partie que de la 1ere catégorie  ::trollface::

----------


## Mastaba

HS mais depuis quelques temps le magasine Spirou, en plus d'une augmentation de prix, n'offre plus le supplément habituellement réservé aux abonnés (un poster/minirécit/truc à découper...), seule différence avec la version kiosque.
Une question publiée d'un lecteur en avait demandée la raison et la réponse à été en gros "_ca coûte cher_".

Je viens de vérifier et en fait tout s'explique: ils sont chez presstalis eux aussi.

----------


## Baalim

> Dommages que tu ne fasses partie que de la 1ere catégorie


Bon, en fin de compte, il y a également des sales types qui traînent sur ce topic.  :tired:

----------


## DangerMo

> HS mais depuis quelques temps le magasine Spirou, en plus d'une augmentation de prix, n'offre plus le supplément habituellement réservé aux abonnés (un poster/minirécit/truc à découper...), seule différence avec la version kiosque.
> Une question publiée d'un lecteur en avait demandée la raison et la réponse à été en gros "_ca coûte cher_".
> 
> Je viens de vérifier et en fait tout s'explique: ils sont chez presstalis eux aussi.


Ils ont fait du bon boulot sur cet hebdo depuis 2008 et l'arrivée de Niffle...
Je continue à l'acheter en kiosque, je lis moins, mais mon fils a commencé à prendre le relais. J'espère qu'ils traverseront l'orage sans trop de difficultés, ils appartiennent à un plus gros groupe, mais l'hebdo n'est pas une priorité pour ledit groupe...
Ce serait ballot l'année de leurs 80 ans.

----------


## Minostel

Abonnement pris à CPC Hardware pour un an (le temps de quitter Presstalis). Ça faisait une paye que je l'achetais quasi-systématiquement en kiosque.

----------


## ETH

C'est quand même pas très digne de la part de cpc de mendier comme ça.

----------


## nightoy

on avant doucement mais surement vers les 150k, c'est bon tout ça! :B):

----------


## Argha

> C'est quand même pas très digne de la part de cpc de mendier comme ça.


Joli troll. Bel effort de présentation. :ouaiouai:  2/20

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Je ne sais pas si c'est la bon topic pour poser la question, mais bon. 
> Vu que vous passez en mensuel, si ce n'est pas déjà le cas, ça vaudrait pas le coup de délocaliser l'impression du magazine un peu plus vers l'est ? 
> Pas de souci le format A4- avec 96p ( ou un autre multiple de 16, je pense ne pas avoir besoin d'expliquer pourquoi  ) + couv en carre colle PUR et soyons fous une couv avec du vernis UV 100 % ( Soyons meme un peu plus fous du sélectif si vous voulez sur une couv mat ) y'a moyen de vous arranger ça si vous voulez  
> Je vous donne meme une adresse ou vous allez pouvoir communiquer en français


Bonjour ! Depuis le début de l'histoire Canard PC, on s'efforce d'imprimer en France, alors qu'on a des offres à prix battus en Italie ou (surtout) en Espagne. C'est à la fois une question de principe (on demande beaucoup d'efforts quand même à notre imprimeur pour se rapprocher des meilleurs prix), mais aussi une façon d'envisager la filière de la presse dans son ensemble, du marchand de journaux à l'imprimeur.
Je ne vais pas dire jamais, parce que le jour où la différence de prix (service et qualité compris) sera trop importante, ce sera une décision économique, mais j'espère qu'on va pouvoir continuer comme ça encore un peu, y compris pour faire un très beau Canard Pc Mensuel.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Quelques fois j'y pense à ce running gag de la webcam, et je me dis : "mais en vrai, ça serait bien chiant en fait", tous ces gens en train de cogiter devant leur ordi, dont la moitié des conneries sensées avoir eu lieu à la rédac sont sûrement inventées .


Chut, c'est notre secret.

----------


## moutaine

> C'est quand même pas très digne de la part de cpc de mendier comme ça.


bah si un jour tu es dans la merde jusqu'au cou, je pense que ta dignité passera aux oubliettes pour survivre.

----------


## cooly08

Vu les engagements (ex à l'instant avec le fait de garder un imprimeur français), de la transparence, de l'indépendance et de la qualité du magazine, je ne crois pas qu'il y a un seul souci de dignité.
Et aussi de la qualité (à quelques exceptions  ::trollface:: ) de la communauté qui s'est formé autour de canard pc. Un gage de qualité de plus. Ils peuvent rester digne. Largement.

----------


## Kazemaho

Justement, le fait d’être transparent est bien plus digne que de fermer du jour au lendemain sans rien dire.
Demander de l'aide n'a rien d'indigne c'est quoi cette idée?

----------


## Lennyroquai

> C'est quand même pas très digne de la part de cpc de mendier comme ça.


Mourir, ça c'est digne  :B):

----------


## Norghaal

> C'est quand même pas très digne de la part de cpc de mendier comme ça.


C’est ton avis. Personnellement, je trouve au contraire, des plus respectables de nous tenir informés de la situation. D’autres n’ont pas cette transparence !
J’ai totalement confiance dans Ivan et au reste de l’équipe pour ressortir grandit de cette épreuve. 

Ils ont monté PNS au forceps avec leurs économies et leurs idées … certains ne les voyaient pas finir le 1er mois … 15 ans plus tard, ils sont encore là. 
Certes, avec le soutien de la communauté, mais CPC, c’est un peu la famille … on ne laisse pas tomber la famille.

La solution de facilité aurait été d’augmenter le tarif des mag’ de x eurobrouzoufs pour compenser les ponctions arbitraires plutôt que de faire appel à la communauté et de se remettre en question pour s’adapter (une nouvelle fois) avec une nouvelle formule. 

Le HS avec Spirou .... Tu ne reçois pas ton CPC en tant qu'abonné, tu envoies un petit mail, et hop, magie tu as une réponse rapidement et un nouveau magasine arrive dans ta boite aux lettres quelques jours plus tard. Chez Spirou, il faut téléphoner whatmile fois au service client …et tu finis par laisser tomber.
(la 1ère fois « oui on est au courant qu’il y a du retard », la 2ème fois ! « on va vérifier » … la « 3ème fois, « Oh vous ne l’avez toujours pas reçu ? » Rappelez-nous dans 1 semaine … Sauf que tu reçois le numéro suivant entre-temps et tu as un peu autre chose à faire que d’appeler des call-center. Tu sens bien que la boite derrière en a un peu rien à foutre de ses abonnés. 
Ce n’était pas comme ça avant ….   Et je songe très sérieusement à me désabonner pour cette raison.

----------


## salakis

> C'est quand même pas très digne de la part de cpc de mendier comme ça.


La demande d'assistance est donc une perte de dignité? (je ne m’étendrai pas).

----------


## Edmond Edantes

> C'est quand même pas très digne de la part de cpc de mendier comme ça.


Je crois que tu confonds mécénat et mendicité.
Le choix est simple:
- Tu encourages et ainsi tu t'assures du maintien du produit / offre / service etc.
- Tu n'encourages pas  et tu te trouves le premier perdant car tu ne trouves plus le produit / offre / service que tu appréciais.

Chez les anglo-saxons, c'est un état d'esprit; mais des initiatives réussies de ce genre prouvent que les mentalités changent en bien.

----------


## ziafab

C'est du troll... ::siffle::

----------


## Kaelis

La pêche est bonne.

----------


## Valenco

> C'est du troll...


Sûr à 100%. Faut pas le nourrir.

----------


## Max_well

Non, mais qu'est-ce qu'il vous a fait le prénom d'Ivan.
C'est I-V-A-N.
Arrêtez maintenant avec ce Y  ::cry::

----------


## Norghaal

> Non, mais qu'est-ce qu'il vous a fait le prénom d'Ivan.
> C'est I-V-A-N.
> Arrêtez maintenant avec ce Y


Mince, le pire c'est que je le sais  :Red:  ... Y'a tellement de Yvan avec Y dans ma boite que je l'ai écris avec un Y par automatisme. Mea culpa, je lui paierai une bonne bière belge pour me faire pardonner.  ::): 

Edit: Presque 120k!  :Cigare:

----------


## cooly08

*Ivan se souviendra*

----------


## Blackogg

> Non, mais qu'est-ce qu'il vous a fait le prénom d'Ivan.
> C'est I-V-A-N.
> Arrêtez maintenant avec ce Y


Ivan spotted  ::ninja::

----------


## tompalmer

> Mince, le pire c'est que je le sais  ... Y'a tellement de Yvan avec Y dans ma boite que je l'ai écris avec un Y par automatisme. Mea culpa, je lui paierai une bonne bière belge pour me faire pardonner.


Tu bosses à l'ambassade Ruskov de Bruxelle ?

----------


## XWolverine

> Ça fait déjà 192 noms à cette heure à glisser dans des news.


Ouf, j'y ai échappé de justesse, je n'avais pas lu dans le détail le descriptif de chaque don au moment de choisir ma contribution  ::P:

----------


## Mydriaze

Bien content de voir que la communauté réagit aussi bien. 

Si je puis me permettre une remarque, CPC manque de boobs. Pourtant on peut parler de hardware et de boobs de facon subtile. Exemple:




(et maintenant, regardons ces especes d'otaries sur le canapé que l'on appelle nos femmes/compagnes et pleurons ensemble mes amis)

----------


## Alab

> (et maintenant, regardons ces especes d'otaries sur le canapé que l'on appelle nos femmes/compagnes et pleurons ensemble mes amis)


Heuu...  :WTF: 


 :Boom:

----------


## Anonyme1202

> Ce n'est clairement pas ça qui sauvera CPC mais ça ferait rentrer un peu de sous pour acheter des bières et des saucisses.


Ouai disons que si je dois soutenir le site c'est pas pour des bières et des saucisses. Faudrait voir, à améliorer les choses que ce soit forum et site internet.

1-2 fois ça va passer, le crowdfunding mais c'est pas comme ça qu'on assuré son avenir. Bientôt les magasins vont devenir des mandiant au nom de la sacro-sainte indépendance. Elle a bon dos  ::lol:: 




> (et maintenant, regardons ces especes d'otaries sur le canapé que l'on appelle nos femmes/compagnes et pleurons ensemble mes amis)


Simpa pour ta femme, du coup avec une telle description ton avatar c'est ton fils ?  ::ninja::

----------


## hiubik

> Bonjour ! Depuis le début de l'histoire Canard PC, on s'efforce d'imprimer en France, alors qu'on a des offres à prix battus en Italie ou (surtout) en Espagne. C'est à la fois une question de principe (on demande beaucoup d'efforts quand même à notre imprimeur pour se rapprocher des meilleurs prix), mais aussi une façon d'envisager la filière de la presse dans son ensemble, du marchand de journaux à l'imprimeur.
> Je ne vais pas dire jamais, parce que le jour où la différence de prix (service et qualité compris) sera trop importante, ce sera une décision économique, mais j'espère qu'on va pouvoir continuer comme ça encore un peu, y compris pour faire un très beau Canard Pc Mensuel.



Je m'attendais a cette réponse et je comprends complètement.  :;):

----------


## Anonyme32145

> [...]

----------


## Boyblue

> Ouai disons que si je dois soutenir le site c'est pas pour des bières et des saucisses. Faudrait voir, à améliorer les choses que ce soit forum et site internet.
> 
> 1-2 fois ça va passer, le crowdfunding mais c'est pas comme ça qu'on assuré son avenir. Bientôt les magasins vont devenir des mandiant au nom de la sacro-sainte indépendance. Elle a bon dos


La phrase que tu cites n'est pas liées à la campagne ulule mais à l'idée que je proposais de mettre des liens d'affiliation vers amazon ou autres pour acheter les livres, films ... que la redac conseillent. Et cette idée ne permettra pas de faire survivre le mag mais ferait peut-être rentrer un peu d'argent.

Pour le reste, si tu n'aimes pas la manière de faire de CPC, rien ne t'oblige à donner, ni-même à acheter. Vu que la sacro-sainte indépendance ne semble pas une priorité pour toi n'importe quel mag de JV fera l'affaire si tu veux de quoi lire au WC.

Perso je préfère qu'il nous demande de les aider à traverser la crise plutôt que de les voir se vendre aux éditeurs de jeux ou aux fabricants de matos.

----------


## Anonyme1202

Non mais il existe des milieux aussi. Tu peux certainement trouver un financement sans ouvrir ton anus à touts les dérives des éditeurs.

Mes culpa pour la mauvaise citation par contre  ::): 

Je vais sans doute donner aussi car je ne peu vivre sans ce forum, mais j'aimerai bien qu'il arrivent à trouver une solution sans passer par les lecteurs à chaque fois.

Comme je dis 1-2-3 fois ok, mais après ça me paraît pas top pour la qualité de gestions de la boîte.

Tout comme moi, je me prépare pour les impôts qui fluctue beaucoup selon les années, il faut être capable de prendre les mesures nécessaires pour ne pas chavirer à chaque tempête.

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Non mais il existe des milieux aussi. Tu peux certainement trouver un financement sans ouvrir ton anus à touts les dérives des éditeurs.
> 
> Mes culpa pour la mauvaise citation par contre 
> 
> Je vais sans doute donner aussi car je ne peu vivre sans ce forum, mais j'aimerai bien qu'il arrivent à trouver une solution sans passer par les lecteurs à chaque fois.
> 
> Comme je dis 1-2-3 fois ok, mais après ça me paraît pas top pour la qualité de gestions de la boîte.


Je ne serais pas étonné qu'Ivan se soit fait exactement la même réflexion d'où la hausse de prix du mag' cette année.

----------


## Mydriaze

Recentrons le débat. Une campagne Ulule réussie, oui. Mais plus de boobs dans le mag. me parait indispensable.

----------


## Boyblue

> Non mais il existe des milieux aussi. Tu peux certainement trouver un financement sans ouvrir ton anus à touts les dérives des éditeurs.
> 
> Mes culpa pour la mauvaise citation par contre 
> 
> Je vais sans doute donner aussi car je ne peu vivre sans ce forum, mais j'aimerai bien qu'il arrivent à trouver une solution sans passer par les lecteurs à chaque fois.
> 
> Comme je dis 1-2-3 fois ok, mais après ça me paraît pas top pour la qualité de gestions de la boîte.
> 
> Tout comme moi, je me prépare pour les impôts qui fluctue beaucoup selon les années, il faut être capable de prendre les mesures nécessaires pour ne pas chavirer à chaque tempête.


Je suis d'accord sur ce point, le crowfunding a ses limites et trouver une solution plus solide serait bénéfique mais je ne vois pas comment faire.
La solution de passer au tout numérique précipitera la chute à mon avis car on est encore trop nombreux à ne pas être prêt à faire le saut pour le format proposé par CPC. j'essaye de me forcer à lire des articles sur le site mais pour l'instant je bloque.

Après il ne faut pas oublier qu'il y a déjà des transformations annoncées pour être moins touché par les crises de la distribution (passage au format mensuel et nouvelle liaison entre la version web et la version papier) et que la campagne ulule permettra peut-être d'autres changements selon la somme collectée.

----------


## PG 13

> Heuu...


Cà mériterait un topic des quotes et un départ de shistorm en bonne et due forme  ::P:

----------


## titi3

> Non mais il existe des milieux aussi. Tu peux certainement trouver un financement sans ouvrir ton anus à touts les dérives des éditeurs.
> 
> Mes culpa pour la mauvaise citation par contre 
> 
> Je vais sans doute donner aussi car je ne peu vivre sans ce forum, mais j'aimerai bien qu'il arrivent à trouver une solution sans passer par les lecteurs à chaque fois.
> 
> Comme je dis 1-2-3 fois ok, mais après ça me paraît pas top pour la qualité de gestions de la boîte.
> 
> Tout comme moi, je me prépare pour les impôts qui fluctue beaucoup selon les années, il faut être capable de prendre les mesures nécessaires pour ne pas chavirer à chaque tempête.


A mon avis, dans ce cas-ci, c'est nettement plus complexe qu'on ne le croit & impossible pour CPC de prévoir un coup tordu pareil...

----------


## Matigresse

J'ai participé, mais j'exige le retour du CD avec les images coquines !!

----------


## Gnafro

J'avais, possiblement, loupé l'info, Materiel.Net et Gandi ne semble plus être au capital, d'après ma dernière page du dernier numéro. Ils ont vraiment retiré leurs billes ? Y'a pas moyen qu'ils les remettent pour conquérir le monde ? (Je demande si ça serait envisageable qu'une ou des sociétés reprennent des parts quoi)

----------


## Anonyme1202

> A mon avis, dans ce cas-ci, c'est nettement plus complexe qu'on ne le croit & impossible pour CPC de prévoir un coup tordu pareil...


Ouaip ce coup là, est bien pute c'est vrai  ::(: 
Après je sais bien que c'est plus compliqué à résoudre qu'un paragraphe sur un forum malheureusement. Mais j'ai un peu peur parce que le soutien populaire est quand même très changeant même si apparement notre communauté est généreuse et tiens énormément au forum/magasin et ça c'est beau.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> Mourir, ça c'est digne


 :^_^: 




> A mon avis, dans ce cas-ci, c'est nettement plus complexe qu'on ne le croit & impossible pour CPC de prévoir un coup tordu pareil...


Bah oui, déjà ils n'auraient pas perdu de temps à changer de maquette (moche, certes  ::ninja::  ).
Je veux bien qu'Ivan me contredise si j'ai tort, mais je doute que le crowdfunding soit la 1ère solution envisagée.
Ils ont dû imaginer ce qui était possible, viable sur la durée, pour quel montant, quels sacrifices...

En partant d'un hebdo avec cette volonté de coller à l'actu' dans leur propre style, finir en mensuel doit déjà bien les saouler, mais pareil, la réalité économique fait qu'il y a un moment, il ne s'agit plus d'une question de confort mais de survie.

Et c'est pas une attaque, mais franchement le coût de prévoir ses impôts... Je connais beaucoup de gens qui finissent l'année avec une balance équilibrée, sans avoir économisé et en s'étant démerdé pour ne rien perdre.
Appliquons les pourcentages que s'est autorisé Presstalis, et regardons combien s'en sortent.

----------


## Anonyme1202

Non, mais les impôts c'etais un exemple  ::):

----------


## gros_bidule

La dernière émission d'Arrêt sur Image explique pas mal de choses.
Notamment que les banques ne prêtent pas aux magazines papier car trop risqué, donc le crowdfunding semble être une solution logique. Après-tout, quelles seraient les autres solutions ? Braquer une banque ? Lancer une cryptomonnaie ? Devenir la pute d'un milliardaire ?
Alors biensûr ça fait bizarre de voir CPC recourir par deux fois au crowdfunding, mais peut être est-ce troublant seulement parce que cette pratique est encore nouvelle, on n'est pas habitués, et de toutes façons le système actuel tend à faire en sorte que cette solution devient de plus en plus normale. Même des communes en sont réduites à y faire appel, vu qu'elles n'ont plus de sous.
Peut être dans 30 ans dira t-on "what, tu empruntes à une banque ? ces rapaces assoiffés d'or et de rolex ?"  ::P:

----------


## kilfou

Moi ce qui me choque, c'est que l'argent du précédent crowdfunding, je ne sais pas vraiment où il est passé ?

Parce que quand je vois ça



> Notez également que le « Reste pour Canard PC » de 73 500€ est assez trompeur : les coûts salariaux nécessaires pour écrire tous les articles que proposent ces abonnements ne sont pas pris en compte ici.


Je comprends qu'ils se sont servis des 73k pour payer des salaires qui auraient dû être versés même sans le surcroit d'abo.
Non ?

Enfin je veux bien une explication plus claire.  ::):

----------


## dYnkYn

Ca leur permet probablement de verser des salaires plus élevés que sans. Ca semble assez clair non ? Quand tu vas acheter ton mag tu te dis pas "hey mais si je l'avais pas acheté, ils auraient quand même dû verser les salaires donc je veux une réduc"  ::huh:: 

Comment tu peux être choqué que les gars gardent pour eux le surplus du KS ? Tu aurais voulu qu'ils offrent des magazines ou baissent le prix ? J'ai pas le sentiment que journaliste de magazine de jeux vidéo soit le métier le plus rémunérateur du monde, avoir 73k € pour améliorer les conditions salariales de l'entreprise c'est bienvenu même si ça reste pas foufou non plus.

Franchement, je suis assez choqué par ta question.

----------


## Anonyme1202

Ça reste une supposition, je pense qu'en participant à ce genre de soutien tu peux t'attendre à se qu'on soit clair sur le trajet de l'argent. Même si c'est pas la règle aujourd'hui.

Pour caricaturer, si le soutiens est là pour assurer les salaires mais que ceux-ci sont payé 50% au dessus du marché c'est bien de la savoir.

On va éviter de reproduire les subventions de l'état pour financer les parachutes dorés  ::ninja:: 

Je pense bien-sûr que c'est pas le cas pour CPC, c'est un exemple  ::P:  Je précise au cas où.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> Non, mais les impôts c'etais un exemple


C'est pour ça que j'ai dit que c'était pas une attaque.  :;):  Le temps que j'écrive (je suis vieux et lent) tu avais répondu à titi3.
C'est juste que les taux sont énormes, déjà je pensais que CPC arrivait à faire plus de marge entre le mag' installé, des clients plutôt réguliers, pouvoir même tenter l'expérience Humanoïde...

Découvrir qu'ils font moins de 2,25%, c'est vraiment pas lourd.

----------


## dYnkYn

> Découvrir qu'ils font moins de 2,25%, c'est vraiment pas lourd.


C'est un marché que je ne connais pas du tout et j'étais vraiment à des années lumières de penser que ce serait le cas.

----------


## Anonyme1202

C'est clair que ça met certaines choses en perspective...

----------


## dYnkYn

> C'est clair que ça met certaines choses en perspective...


Du coup, je comprends mieux le "dans 1 mois ils sont morts"  ::mellow::

----------


## kilfou

> Ca leur permet probablement de verser des salaires plus élevés que sans. Ca semble assez clair non ? Quand tu vas acheter ton mag tu te dis pas "hey mais si je l'avais pas acheté, ils auraient quand même dû verser les salaires donc je veux une réduc" 
> 
> Comment tu peux être choqué que les gars gardent pour eux le surplus du KS ? Tu aurais voulu qu'ils offrent des magazines ou baissent le prix ? J'ai pas le sentiment que journaliste de magazine de jeux vidéo soit le métier le plus rémunérateur du monde, avoir 73k € pour améliorer les conditions salariales de l'entreprise c'est bienvenu même si ça reste pas foufou non plus.
> 
> Franchement, je suis assez choqué par ta question.


Je veux pas une réduc, je comprends tout à fait qu'ils le gardent pour eux ou le redistribuent mais du coup redemander 100k un an après que t'aies eu 73k en plus, je sais pas, y a un truc que je comprends pas.
Et bn, choqué, le mot est fort, interloqué ça te va mieux ?

----------


## titi3

> Je veux pas une réduc, je comprends tout à fait qu'ils le gardent pour eux ou le redistribuent mais du coup redemander 100k un an après que t'aies eu 73k en plus, je sais pas, y a un truc que je comprends pas.
> Et bn, choqué, le mot est fort, interloqué ça te va mieux ?


Les 100.000 seront intégralement engloutis dans ce bordel avec Presstalis... je doute que CPC fasse "du bénéf" ici

----------


## Nosferaziel

Bonsoir,

Est-ce que je suis le seul qui a un bug sur Ulule ? Je sélectionne la contrepartie, puis le mode de paiement et quand je clique sur "Payer" ça me renvoie sur la page des Contreparties...

----------


## XWolverine

> Bonsoir,
> 
> Est-ce que je suis le seul qui a un bug sur Ulule ? Je sélectionne la contrepartie, puis le mode de paiement et quand je clique sur "Payer" ça me renvoie sur la page des Contreparties...


J'ai eu un truc dans le genre, je suis passé sous Chrome (sous FF, j'ai des machins anti tracking / scripts / pubs / etc ) et c'est passé nickel.

----------


## kilfou

> Les 100.000 seront intégralement engloutis dans ce bordel avec Presstalis... je doute que CPC fasse "du bénéf" ici


Ce que je demande en fait, c'est où est passé le bénef du kickstarter de l'an dernier.  ::):

----------


## nova

> Ce que je demande en fait, c'est où est passé le bénef du kickstarter de l'an dernier.


Je t'ai déja répondu sur l'autre topic . Ya pas eu de bénéf sur le kickstarter , juste une avance de trésorerie des abonnements .

----------


## ced86

> Les 100.000 seront intégralement engloutis dans ce bordel avec Presstalis... je doute que CPC fasse "du bénéf" ici


Tout a fait. 100K servent à éponger les conséquences du plan de sauvetage.
Aussi, faut pas oublier que Ulule se prend déjà son petit pourcentage, du genre 5-9%.

Même en supposant qu'il ait gardé en trésorerie une partie de ces fameux 73K, le cout du plan de sauvetage de "Presstallis" va les manger et en gros fin 2018, ils sont à poil.
La redac annoncera : _depuis 1 an, on galère mais là on ne peut vraiment plus donc on fait un ulule a cause du sauvetage de Presstacouille qui a commencé il ya 1an._.

Aujourd'hui, le fer est chaud car la presse s'est ému de la crise Presstalis ; donc, faire le Ulule maintenant, ça parle aux gens.
Le faire dans 1 an, on leur répondra "vous avez rien vu venir? ".

----------


## Nosferaziel

> J'ai eu un truc dans le genre, je suis passé sous Chrome (sous FF, j'ai des machins anti tracking / scripts / pubs / etc ) et c'est passé nickel.


Bon, j'ai essayé sur mon fixe avec Chrome, Firefox, Edge (ahah) et sur mobile avec Chrome et Opéra et à chaque fois c'est le même problème.
Je réessaierai dans les jours qui viennent mais c'est quand même frustrant de la part d'un des leaders français du financement participatif...

----------


## kilfou

> Je t'ai déja répondu sur l'autre topic . Ya pas eu de bénéf sur le kickstarter , juste une avance de trésorerie des abonnements .


Oui, je me suis mal exprimé. 

Mais du coup c'est encore ce qu'ils demandent, une avance de trésorerie pour compenser celle que leur pique Presstalis.

----------


## A_l_u_c_a_r_d

> Bonsoir,
> 
> Est-ce que je suis le seul qui a un bug sur Ulule ? Je sélectionne la contrepartie, puis le mode de paiement et quand je clique sur "Payer" ça me renvoie sur la page des Contreparties...


Effectivement, je vois même plus projet sur la page d’accueil.... et ça me fait la même chose quand j'y accède avec le lien direct dans l'OP. Je réessaierai demain.

----------


## cooly08

D'ailleurs ça doit être général car ça n'évolue plus depuis quelques heures on dirait.

----------


## Megiddo

En arriver à chercher le diable dans les détails n'est sans doute pas souhaitable, ni même justifié à ce stade. 

Disons que nombre de gens, ici ou ailleurs, sont sans doute ravis de supporter Canard PC au moment où ils en ont le plus besoin. Pour les aider à rester à flot, à maintenir le cap, à assurer cette indépendance et cette tonalité que beaucoup apprécient depuis de très nombreuses années. Les causes amenant à cette situation ont été plutôt bien expliquées à mon sens, de même que les changements envisagés et qui sont je crois, pour la plupart, en chantier. Supputer sur quelques milliers d'euros hypothétiquement issus d'une portion de camembert un peu plus large, utilisés ou non pour mettre un peu de bière sur la table, ne change sûrement rien au problème. On n'est pas chez feu Jacques Crozemarie.  ::ninja:: 

Il va néanmoins sans dire que ces mêmes personnes qui apprécient CPC pour ce qu'ils sont, pour certaines valeurs qu'ils véhiculent, attendent également que la stratégie envisagée, les changements nécessaires, soient adaptés, mis en oeuvre et finalisés, afin d'assurer l'avenir sans que l'opération d'aujourd'hui ne devienne, par habitude ou par nécessité, la joyeuse kermesse annuelle du mois de mars.

C'est d'ailleurs très certainement ce que tout le monde souhaite. Par contre, c'est vrai que ça peut soulever des questions importantes, qui j'espère ne fâcheront pas, à propos de la pérennité de notre Canard. Et des changements peut-être plus profonds, plus ambitieux, que l'équipe pourrait envisager sur la forme, car j'ai cru comprendre que la volonté de passer au tout numérique, de laisser tomber le papier (au moins au détail), n'est toujours pas d'actualité. Pourtant, c'est en même temps que 50% de vos revenus votre plus grosse source de contraintes (structurelles, financières, éditoriales), la cause probable du KS de l'an dernier et surtout celle qui vous fait souffler aujourd'hui dans le Cor de Ralliement des Canards. Tout juste un an après. Qu'en penser? 

Presstalis, MLP, distribution en kiosque? Indépendance par rapport à de plus gros groupes menant des lignes éditoriales dont vous ne voulez pas? Honnêtement, combien de temps ça va durer pour les petits éditeurs? Crise du papier, baisse des tirages et des points de vente...Plans de sauvetage et de restructuration à répétition... Après ceux de 2007, 2009, 2012 (qui aura mis sur le carreau la moitié des effectifs) et 2013, le Tribunal de Commerce vient, je crois, de valider un énième plan de 190 millions d'euros pour renflouer Presstalis. Cessions d'actifs, 200 nouvelles suppressions d'emploi, prêt de l'Etat (il a été validé ce mercredi?), surtaxation du CA et des éditions sur la durée, gestion de la coopérative tournée presque exclusivement dans l'intérêt des gros éditeurs de presse qui sont pris en référence décisionnelle, arrangements "à huit-clos" entre l'Etat et Presstalis...Il faut bien sûr se battre et se regrouper pour avoir une voix qui porte, mais quelles sont les chances de succès de l'action intentée contre le CDM, éventuellement contre un plan homologué (en sus de pouvoir résilier avec un préavis moindre), et quels arguments sont avancés à l'appui des demandes? Attendez-vous beaucoup du CSMP et de l'ARDP dans les années à venir? Quid des évolutions attendues sur la loi Bichet?

Pour les parutions indépendantes, la vente au numéro représente encore l'essentiel du chiffre, la bouée de sauvetage à moitié percée qu'il est sans doute très difficile de lâcher. Même si le phare côtier n'est pas très éloigné. C'est totalement compréhensible. 

Mais en fin de compte, Au-delà des instances et chiffres immédiats, le modèle est-il viable pour longtemps? Les petites structures ont elles réellement l'assise financière pour produire, promouvoir le papier durablement et pérenniser la fréquentation des points de vente? Tout en préservant ou renouvelant leurs effectifs de façon satisfaisante? Combien de temps avant qu'une nouvelle crise dans la distribution n'oblige à passer en format bimestriel, trimestriel, puis fatalement au tout numérique? Un an, trois ans, cinq ans? Quid de l'évolution du marché de la vente au numéro, qui enregistre entre 2016 et 2017 une baisse supplémentaire d'environ 5%, pour un volume global de "seulement" 1.6MM€, avec un taux de retour des invendus qui approche, à la louche, des 50% et enfin, une baisse globale du nombre de parutions ainsi que du nombre de clients franchissant le pas de porte d'un vendeur de presse?

Comme évoqué, tout le monde ici souhaite sincèrement une longue vie à Canard PC et, bien loin de déployer ce genre d'arguments pour faire preuve de défaitisme ou de cynisme face aux réalités, je souhaite simplement apporter un peu de "food for thoughts", quelques simples points de réflexion.  ::): 

En étant quasiment persuadé, oui, persuadé, que tout le monde ou presque suivrait en s'abonnant à un site complet (news/mag/tests/streams comme le souligne Mastaba/articles de fond/hardware/forum), voire vous aiderait, en prolongeant l'opération actuelle ou par une opération ultérieure, à passer définitivement à ce format du tout numérique (ou au moins au numérique avec abonnement, avec le papier comme une option supplémentaire pour les seuls envois aux abonnés). Une plate-forme moins contraignante et sans doute plus rentable à terme assez court. Un site complet, bien léché, bien design, avec la plume qu'on connaît. Il faudra bien finir par penser à ce que vous laisserez, commencer à former la prochaine génération de Canards en chef.  :;):  


La next gen de CPC.

----------


## Mastaba

> La dernière émission d'Arrêt sur Image explique pas mal de choses.
> Notamment que les banques ne prêtent pas aux magazines papier car trop risqué, donc le crowdfunding semble être une solution logique. Après-tout, quelles seraient les autres solutions ? Braquer une banque ? Lancer une cryptomonnaie ? Devenir la pute d'un milliardaire ?
> *Alors biensûr ça fait bizarre de voir CPC recourir par deux fois au crowdfunding, mais peut être est-ce troublant seulement parce que cette pratique est encore nouvelle, on n'est pas habitués*, et de toutes façons le système actuel tend à faire en sorte que cette solution devient de plus en plus normale. Même des communes en sont réduites à y faire appel, vu qu'elles n'ont plus de sous.
> Peut être dans 30 ans dira t-on "what, tu empruntes à une banque ? ces rapaces assoiffés d'or et de rolex ?"


Y a aussi le fait que le crowdfunding soit régulièrement dénoncé (à raison...) comme une espèce de pigeonnade dans CPC, entre les kickstarter foireux (que ce soit les jeux early access "à fuir" ou le matos qui frôle régulièrement l'arnaque dans CPCHW) et les trucs style Star Citizen.

Du coups c'est difficile de faire soi même un KS après ca sans que ca soit bizarre, l'impression de pas trop avoir la légitimité de pouvoir dire "_mais le notre est honnête, spapareil"_.
Même si le produit a prouvé sa qualité depuis 15ans, et que les participants ne se sont pas vu promettre des merveilles molynesques. Que le site est là à l'heure, fonctionnel.





> La next gen de CPC


Le tout numérique ca veut aussi dire se passer de la visibilité kiosque, qui est la seule raison de rester chez presstabite alors que les abonnements même avec les contraintes du papier physique ne posent aucun souci de rentabilité ou de pérennité (ben oui CPC est toujours là après 15ans et les abonnements ne sont pas affectés par le racket).
Ca veut dire perdre l'argument du magazine papier face aux sites web.

Le papier c'est comme une tablette dotée d'un écran souple très haute résolution lisible en plein soleil, résistante aux chocs et à l'autonomie infinie.

Si c'est pour lire une version numérique dématérialisée sur un écran, et même si le contenu est de qualité, payer pour est tout de suite (beaucoup) moins attirant.
Parce qu'il y a beaucoup de concurrence.
Et la concurrence internet ne se contente pas de textes et de screenshots mais c'est aussi les let's play en streaming qui permettent de voir tourner le jeu animé en 1080p, avec une interaction en direct avec le streameur.
Est-ce qu'on aurait des streaming des jeux par les testeurs de CPC? Et quel avantage déterminant par rapport à un streameur quelconque qui proposerait ses vidéos gratuitement avec un modèle économique basé sur la pub?

Alors même que le public cible du CPC papier est relativement "âgé" et apte à se mobiliser fortement pour défendre son CPC papier à l'inverse des jeunes habitués au gratuit et qui ne voient de toute manière même plus les problèmes de conflits d'intérêts des "ménages" entre éditeurs, concours de RT et streameurs?

Ah oui, et le support papier est aussi naturellement résistant au piratage, parce qu'un scan retire automatiquement toute l'essence du papier en le transformant en version numérique dématérialisée dépourvue de tous les avantages de son support physique.
Sauf à réimprimer ses scans soi même, mais là entre la qualité pourrie et le prix de l'encre, lol.

----------


## Megiddo

J'entends tout à fait cet argument Mastaba, le fait de garder le papier comme une option supplémentaire pour les seuls envois aux abonnés, en parallèle du numérique, est également envisageable.

Ce qui ferait la différence par rapport aux autres sites, c'est toujours cette marque éditoriale qui est de plus en plus rare ailleurs. L'indépendance, la liberté de ton, l'intransigeance, la qualité des articles hardware en particulier et des autres en général (j'aimerais néanmoins des tests plus travaillés, développés, plus fouillés sur l'aspect gameplay  ::siffle:: ), en bref cette plume caractéristique qui perdure depuis Joystick. 

D'une manière générale, quasiment toute la communauté existante suivrait et je ne pense pas qu'ils auraient beaucoup de mal à fidéliser une nouvelle clientèle "majeure et vaccinée" on va dire. Après, le piratage, je pense que ça resterait un effet de frange assez restreint, qui n'a aucune mesure avec le poids et les risques financiers grandissants de la distribution en kiosque pour une petite structure indépendante. Mais peut-être que je me trompe.

Les streams sont également quelque chose qui apporterait un plus tu as raison, je l'ai d'ailleurs rajouté.

----------


## Mydriaze

La vraie question que soulève le tout numérique c’est comment aller faire caca sans son CPC. Cela engendrerait un bouleversement incroyable de nos modes de vie.

----------


## dYnkYn

Et sinon ils n'ont pas pensé à augmenter le numéro en kiosque, en jouant la transparence sur la "taxe prestalis" sans toucher au prix des abonnements?

----------


## nova

> Oui, je me suis mal exprimé. 
> 
> Mais du coup c'est encore ce qu'ils demandent, une avance de trésorerie pour compenser celle que leur pique Presstalis.


Non pour le coup une plus grosse parties des dons est affecté à un résultat exceptionnel puisque le taro pour l'abonnement est plus élevé (sauf erreur).

----------


## Ghost Line

Done. J'y tiens, à ce canard, et je peux me le permettre, donc je participe. Pas de noeuds au cerveau, de grande théorie du complot, toussa ...

----------


## Anonyme1202

Qui a parlé de théorie du complot ?  ::rolleyes:: 

Je pense qu'avoir un esprit critique c'est jamais un mal. Et les vrais journalistes chez CanardPC doivent bien le comprendre.
Après tout quand on se pose des questions, c'est qu'on tient un minimum à la chose. Autrement on fermerait notre bouche et on ne donnerait rien.

----------


## Achille

> Moi ce qui me choque, c'est que l'argent du précédent crowdfunding, je ne sais pas vraiment où il est passé ?
> 
> Parce que quand je vois ça
> 
> 
> Je comprends qu'ils se sont servis des 73k pour payer des salaires qui auraient dû être versés même sans le surcroit d'abo.
> Non ?
> 
> Enfin je veux bien une explication plus claire.


Pareil pour moi. J'avais été un peu surpris et perplexe suite à la lecture du mail de compte-rendu du premier KS, par rapport à l'objectif initial..

----------


## Alab

> Je veux pas une réduc, je comprends tout à fait qu'ils le gardent pour eux ou le redistribuent mais du coup redemander 100k un an après que t'aies eu 73k en plus, je sais pas, y a un truc que je comprends pas.
> Et bn, choqué, le mot est fort, interloqué ça te va mieux ?


Bah c'est pas 'de plus' puisque les gens qui ont pris des abonnements avec le kickstarter les ont pas pris plus tard, je me trompe peut être mais c'est comme ça que je l'avais compris.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Je t'ai déja répondu sur l'autre topic . Ya pas eu de bénéf sur le kickstarter , juste une avance de trésorerie des abonnements .


Ouais voilà.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Oui, je me suis mal exprimé. 
> 
> Mais du coup c'est encore ce qu'ils demandent, une avance de trésorerie pour compenser celle que leur pique Presstalis.


Que leur pique Presstalis et qui ne leur permet pas de survivre pour le coup.

----------


## Anonyme1202

Comme quoi ils auraient sans doute du vendre des abonnement tout numérique pour les récompense du premier Ulule.
Ça aurai évité les dépense liée au papier sur le Ulule généré une plus grosse provision.  ::): 

Bon après le site était pas encore up... donc.

----------


## cooly08

> La vraie question que soulève le tout numérique c’est comment aller faire caca sans son CPC. Cela engendrerait un bouleversement incroyable de nos modes de vie.


On a inventé la tablette exactement pour ça.  ::ninja::

----------


## Anonyme1202

En plus c'est réutilisable pour se torcher les fesses et tu peux mieux aller dans les coins sans en avoir sous les ongles.  ::trollface::

----------


## Izual

Ça me démange alors je vais le souligner même si Ivan l'a déjà écrit trouze mille fois dans le topic : la première campagne était une avance de tréso pour financer un projet, celle-ci est une campagne de souscription pour nous aider à survivre. Ça n'a rien à voir. Et même si on est super heureux du soutien de la communauté (merci merci merci  ::wub:: ), vous imaginez bien que c'est super stressant de jouer notre survie sur un Ulule. Ne croyez pas qu'on se prélasse dans une piscine depuis des mois en se disant qu'on va faire une campagne de financement par an pour avoir la belle vie.




> Mais du coup c'est encore ce qu'ils demandent, une avance de trésorerie pour compenser celle que leur pique Presstalis.


Pas vraiment : c'était le cas pour le Kickstarter parce qu'on faisait peu de marge sur les dons (les contreparties, des abonnements papier la plupart du temps, étant très coûteuses). Dans le cadre du Ulule, les contreparties sont moindres, ce n'est donc pas une avance de tréso puisque les dons n'empêchent pas les lecteurs de continuer à souscrire des abonnements normalement.

----------


## cooly08

> En plus c'est réutilisable pour se torcher les fesses et tu peux mieux aller dans les coins sans en avoir sous les ongles.


Merci pour ce moment.  ::O:

----------


## jeuxvaisbien

> Ne croyez pas qu'on se prélasse dans une piscine depuis des mois en se disant qu'on va faire une campagne de financement par an pour avoir la belle vie.


Il manque la webcam pour vérifier ça  :ouaiouai: 

 ::ninja::

----------


## Mydriaze

> On a inventé la tablette exactement pour ça.





> En plus c'est réutilisable pour se torcher les fesses et tu peux mieux aller dans les coins sans en avoir sous les ongles.


Vous me faites rêver.

----------


## AgentDerf

2 petite questions :

1) L'abonnement numérique de 1 ans (si on a donné 70€) on l'aura une fois la campagne Ulule fini? Commence ça se passe?

2) Si jamais la campagne Ulule s'arrête vers les 130 000 €, ça va faire presque le 2ieme palier, qui est théorique? En gros CPC est tranquille avec Presstalis pour 3 ans au lieu de 5 dans le cas de "seulement" 130 000€?


Car bon je me fais pas d'illusion, une fois l'enflammade des 100 000 passé, la monté des dons va se tasser.

----------


## Zerger

Je pense que les 150K seront atteints, mais pas plus

----------


## Alab

Faut voir comment les lecteurs réagissent à la lecture du nouveau numéro qui parait aujourd'hui et en parle.

----------


## Mydriaze

> Ne croyez pas qu'on se prélasse dans une piscine depuis des mois en se disant qu'on va faire une campagne de financement par an pour avoir la belle vie.


Webcam ou selfie en live steuplé sinon on vous croit pas.

----------


## AgentDerf

> Faut voir comment les lecteurs réagissent à la lecture du nouveau numéro qui parait aujourd'hui et en parle.


Ben les lecteurs vont aller sur le Ulule, voir 128 000 €, et voir que à 100 000 € le canard est déjà sauvé, et du coup j'ai peur que cela donne bcp moins.

----------


## Anonyme1202

> Vous me faites rêver.


De rien  ::P:

----------


## nova

> Ça me démange alors je vais le souligner même si Ivan l'a déjà écrit trouze mille fois dans le topic : la première campagne était une avance de tréso pour financer un projet, celle-ci est une campagne de souscription pour nous aider à survivre. Ça n'a rien à voir. Et même si on est super heureux du soutien de la communauté (merci merci merci ), vous imaginez bien que c'est super stressant de jouer notre survie sur un Ulule. Ne croyez pas qu'on se prélasse dans une piscine depuis des mois en se disant qu'on va faire une campagne de financement par an pour avoir la belle vie.
> 
> 
> 
> Pas vraiment : c'était le cas pour le Kickstarter parce qu'on faisait peu de marge sur les dons (les contreparties, des abonnements papier la plupart du temps, étant très coûteuses). Dans le cadre du Ulule, les contreparties sont moindres, ce n'est donc pas une avance de tréso puisque les dons n'empêchent pas les lecteurs de continuer à souscrire des abonnements normalement.


Voila merci.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Je pense que les 150K seront atteints, mais pas plus


Oui les 150K seront atteint mais pour du plus faudrait une mise à jour d'Ulule pour dire ce que permettrait de faire X  € en plus.

----------


## keulz

> Oui les 150K seront atteint mais pour du plus faudrait une mise à jour d'Ulule pour dire ce que permettrait de faire X  € en plus.


Des numéros en génération procédurales ?  ::o: 
Du seamless ?
Plus de pages pour la version solo ?
La possibilité de revendiquer des lopin de pages par les canardizens ?
La possibilité de personnaliser les numéros ?

----------


## Blackogg

> Des numéros en génération procédurales ?


C'est pas une annonce surprise ça, Sebum est sur le coup depuis un moment  :ouaiouai: .

----------


## salakis

> Des numéros en génération procédurales ? 
> Du seamless ?
> Plus de pages pour la version solo ?
> La possibilité de revendiquer des lopin de pages par les canardizens ?
> La possibilité de personnaliser les numéros ?


Le sigle de la CPC
Des tests redigés avec le generateur de quotes CPC

----------


## Valenco

> Ça me démange alors je vais le souligner même si Ivan l'a déjà écrit trouze mille fois dans le topic : la première campagne était une avance de tréso pour financer un projet, celle-ci est une campagne de souscription pour nous aider à survivre. Ça n'a rien à voir. Et même si on est super heureux du soutien de la communauté (merci merci merci ), vous imaginez bien que c'est super stressant de jouer notre survie sur un Ulule. Ne croyez pas qu'on se prélasse dans une piscine depuis des mois en se disant qu'on va faire une campagne de financement par an pour avoir la belle vie.
> 
> 
> 
> Pas vraiment : c'était le cas pour le Kickstarter parce qu'on faisait peu de marge sur les dons (les contreparties, des abonnements papier la plupart du temps, étant très coûteuses). Dans le cadre du Ulule, les contreparties sont moindres, ce n'est donc pas une avance de tréso puisque les dons n'empêchent pas les lecteurs de continuer à souscrire des abonnements normalement.


C'est marrant comment il faut parfois répéter mille fois les choses déjà expliquées. J'ai le même soucis avec ma fille adolescente. Je ne sais plus qui a dit que l'éducation c'est l'art de la répétition.

----------


## Kazemaho

> J'ai le même soucis avec ma fille adolescente. Je ne sais plus qui a dit que l'éducation c'est l'art de la répétition.


Un parent...  ::ninja::

----------


## acdctabs

Faut mettre combien dans le Ulule pour rester à 2 numéros par mois ?

----------


## Minostel

> Faut mettre combien dans le Ulule pour rester à 2 numéros par mois ?


Ivan a déjà répondu dans la FAQ Ulule : ce n'est plus une option, même en dépassant largement l'objectif initial des dons.

----------


## ETH

> Vu que la sacro-sainte indépendance ne semble pas une priorité pour toi







> Je vais sans doute donner aussi car je ne peu vivre sans ce forum,



Non mais ils exploitent votre naïveté.

Et votre besoin de combler votre vide affectif en postant sur un forum ou vous croyez être "reconnu".
Le forum justement n'est aucunement un contenu issu de leur création ou production hein, c'est les gens eux mêmes qui en sont les acteurs pas cpc.
(en plus leur gestion où un modo nazillon peut virer un membre vieux de 10 ans du jour au lendemain voila quoi...)

Quand a l’indépendance quand on voit leur liens avec des medias douteux comme mediapart ça fait un peu rigoler ...

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Non mais ils exploitent votre naïveté.
> 
> Et votre besoin de combler votre vide affectif en postant sur un forum ou vous croyez être "reconnu".
> Le forum justement n'est aucunement un contenu issu de leur création ou production hein, c'est les gens eux mêmes qui en sont les acteurs pas cpc.
> (en plus leur gestion où un modo nazillon peut virer un membre vieux de 10 ans du jour au lendemain voila quoi...)
> 
> Quand a l’indépendance quand on voit leur liens avec des medias douteux comme mediapart ça fait un peu rigoler ...

----------


## Anonyme1202

> C'est marrant comment il faut parfois répéter mille fois les choses déjà expliquées. J'ai le même soucis avec ma fille adolescente. Je ne sais plus qui a dit que l'éducation c'est l'art de la répétition.


C'est surtout que vue la structure du forum et le rythme c'est pas toujours facile de voir les interventions officielle.
Il faudrait un petit bouton a réponse des officiel comme sur les forum Blizzard.




> https://memeexplorer.com/cache/550.jpg


Là ou il a pas tord, c'est que quand je viens sur le forum c'est pas pour Izual ou Ivan mais c'est pour les canards.  :;): 
Après la reconnaissance des membres du forum j'ai bien compris que je ne l'aurai jamais... c'est ça de trop troller... Mon sous-titre.  ::cry::

----------


## Croaker

Je crois que les modos peuvent aussi virer les membres vieux de 15 jours, surtout les multis passifs-agressifs.

----------


## Izual

> Là ou il a pas tord, c'est que quand je viens sur le forum c'est pas pour Izual ou Ivan mais c'est pour les canards.


12 000 messages, oubliés aussi vite que je les ai postés. La vie est cruelle.  :Emo:

----------


## Anonyme1202

C'est qu'on as pas les mêmes topic favori c'est tout  ::cry:: 

Mais je t'aime quand même  ::wub::  et je finance un peu la piscine  ::):  ::ninja::

----------


## The Number 9

> Non mais ils exploitent votre naïveté.
> 
> Et votre besoin de combler votre vide affectif en postant sur un forum ou vous croyez être "reconnu".
> Le forum justement n'est aucunement un contenu issu de leur création ou production hein, c'est les gens eux mêmes qui en sont les acteurs pas cpc.
> (en plus leur gestion où un modo nazillon peut virer un membre vieux de 10 ans du jour au lendemain voila quoi...)
> 
> Quand a l’indépendance quand on voit leur liens avec des medias douteux comme mediapart ça fait un peu rigoler ...


 :^_^:

----------


## Vaaahn

> Non mais ils exploitent votre naïveté.
> 
> Et votre besoin de combler votre vide affectif en postant sur un forum ou vous croyez être "reconnu".
> Le forum justement n'est aucunement un contenu issu de leur création ou production hein, c'est les gens eux mêmes qui en sont les acteurs pas cpc.
> *(en plus leur gestion où un modo nazillon peut virer un membre vieux de 10 ans du jour au lendemain voila quoi...)*
> 
> Quand a l’indépendance quand on voit leur liens avec des medias douteux comme mediapart ça fait un peu rigoler ...


Du coup, sachant que ton compte est vieux de moins de 15 jours et que tu as à l'air d'en savoir plus que certains Roxxor ou Tyrannosor : t'es le multi de qui ? Une banni confit de sel et de vinaigre qui aimerait bien avoir un topic de la politique FR pour cracher sur Plenel et pour lequel le forum n'a jamais eu aucune autre utilité, surtout pas se sociabiliser avec des vraies personnes sur ses passions ou autres, voir même, soyons fou, IRL ?  ::trollface:: 



> Là ou il a pas tord, c'est que quand je viens sur le forum c'est pas pour Izual ou Ivan mais c'est pour les canards.


Certes, mais sans CPC, pas de forum solide et maintenu aux petits ognons, pas de Mumble non plus (qui est tellement solide qu'il a déjà résisté à des DDOS de russes :truestory: ) et je parle pas de serveur TF2. Donc même si tu vis sur ton petit Disque Monde sans croiser les membres de la rédac, sans CPC, tu enlèves A'Tuin et du coup tout se casse la gueule.

----------


## Foxyrad

Je viens sur le forum pour parler de jeux vidéos, être reconnu sur un forum je m'en calice bien. Que les personnes avec qui je parle aient un pseudo rouge ou noir je m'en fou. Je viens pour la communauté CPC dont Izual et Ivan font parti au même niveaux que n'importe qui.

----------


## Anonyme1202

> Certes, mais sans CPC, pas de forum solide et maintenu aux petits ognons, pas de Mumble non plus (qui est tellement solide qu'il a déjà résisté à des DDOS de russes :truestory: ) et je parle pas de serveur TF2. Donc même si tu vis sur ton petit Disque Monde sans croiser les membres de la rédac, sans CPC, tu enlèves A'Tuin et du coup tout se casse la gueule.


C'est pour ça que je donne des sousous  ::cry:: 
J'aurai du ajouter je viens pas QUE pour  :Sweat: 

Allez Izual ! Encore 500 messages et tu depasses les 12000 !

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Je viens sur le forum pour parler de jeux vidéos, être reconnu sur un forum je m'en calice bien. Que les personnes avec qui je parle aient un pseudo rouge ou noir je m'en fou. Je viens pour la communauté CPC dont Izual et Ivan font parti au même niveaux que n'importe qui.


Étrange  :tired:  pourtant au fond tout le monde veux être Calice a la place du Calice...  ::P:

----------


## jeuxvaisbien

> et je finance un peu la piscine





> C'est pour ça que je donne des sousous


On dirait que t'as besoin d'être "reconnu".
 ::ninja::

----------


## Anonyme1202

Ouiiiiiii  ::lol:: 



Je rajoute un smile ninja pour que les canards avec le moins de second degrée comprennent, voila :  ::ninja::

----------


## nova

> Non mais ils exploitent votre naïveté.
> 
> Et votre besoin de combler votre vide affectif en postant sur un forum ou vous croyez être "reconnu".
> Le forum justement n'est aucunement un contenu issu de leur création ou production hein, c'est les gens eux mêmes qui en sont les acteurs pas cpc.
> (en plus leur gestion où un modo nazillon peut virer un membre vieux de 10 ans du jour au lendemain voila quoi...)
> 
> Quand a l’indépendance quand on voit leur liens avec des medias douteux comme mediapart ça fait un peu rigoler ...


Salut LT anderson.

----------


## Foxyrad

> Ouiiiiiii


Envie de gloire et sûrement de manipulation totale (tout en exploitant notre naïveté)... Un vrai journaliste de Mediapart!!!!!  :Death:

----------


## Baalim

> Du coup, sachant que ton compte est vieux de moins de 15 jours et que tu as à l'air d'en savoir plus que certains Roxxor ou Tyrannosor : t'es le multi de qui ?


Faut reconnaître que tout ça manque de discrétion.

----------


## Anonyme1202



----------


## Baalim

N'empêche, voila une idée de récompense pour se faire plein de pognon !

*- Pour 100 €uros : un abonnement d'un an et la résurrection du canard banni
- Pour 150 €uros : un abonnement d'un an et la résurrection du canard banni et de son BFF également persona non grata.
*

Alors, Sylvine, qu'est ce que t'en penses ?

----------


## Anonyme1202

Ce forum est une perle  ::wub::

----------


## salakis

> N'empêche, voila une idée de récompense pour se faire plein de pognon !
> 
> *- Pour 100 €uros : un abonnement d'un an et la résurrection du canard banni
> - Pour 150 €uros : un abonnement d'un an et la résurrection du canard banni et de son BFF également persona non grata.
> *
> 
> Alors, Sylvine, qu'est ce que t'en penses ?
> 
> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_I182g1bK2Y.../s1600/ror.GIF


J'ai des potes en cote d'ivoire qui le font pour moins cher

----------


## Anonyme1202

Méfiez-vous du Vaudou !

----------


## Valenco

> où un modo nazillon peut virer un membre vieux de 10 ans du jour au lendemain voila quoi...)


 ::o:  Ils ont attendu 10 ans avant de te virer ?!! J'ai connu des nazillons plus tatillons et un poil plus expéditifs.
.

----------


## A_l_u_c_a_r_d

Le 14 juillet 2008 j'ai reçu un blâme de Boulon pour une sombre histoire de caca et j'ai gardé une rancœur infinie à son égard (à tel point qu'à l'époque je n'avais pas renouvelé mon abonnement au magazine... ). Finalement, aujourd'hui j'ai décidé de dépasser cette attitude indigne et j'ai fait un don pour préserver l'avenir du forum, de cpc en général et de cette communauté exceptionnelle (à part 2 ou 3). Longue vie à CPC !

----------


## Anonyme1202

:Emo:  C'est beau !

----------


## eystein

> Non mais ils exploitent votre naïveté.
> 
> Et votre besoin de combler votre vide affectif en postant sur un forum ou vous croyez être "reconnu".
> Le forum justement n'est aucunement un contenu issu de leur création ou production hein, c'est les gens eux mêmes qui en sont les acteurs pas cpc.
> (en plus leur gestion où un modo nazillon peut virer un membre vieux de 10 ans du jour au lendemain voila quoi...)
> 
> Quand a l’indépendance quand on voit leur liens avec des medias douteux comme mediapart ça fait un peu rigoler ...


Qui a oublié de fermer l'enclos des rageux du topic  de RUST ?

----------


## Croaker

> Le 14 juillet 2008 *j'ai reçu un blâme de Boulon pour une sombre histoire de caca* et j'ai gardé une rancœur infinie à son égard (à tel point qu'à l'époque je n'avais pas renouvelé mon abonnement au magazine... ). Finalement, aujourd'hui j'ai décidé de dépasser cette attitude indigne et j'ai fait un don pour préserver l'avenir du forum, de cpc en général et de cette communauté exceptionnelle (à part 2 ou 3). Longue vie à CPC !


C't'émouvant.  ::cry:: 

En plus, tu viens de faire plein d'envieux.  ::ninja::

----------


## tompalmer

> Je pense que les 150K seront atteints, mais pas plus


Le principe du stretchgoal c'est toujours d'en annoncer deux à l'avance, je comprends pas pourquoi ils restent à 150 K, y'en a qui veulent savoir le coup d'après et les ambitions du mag pour réviser leur don ou donner tout court.

----------


## salakis

> Non mais ils exploitent votre naïveté.
> 
> Et votre besoin de combler votre vide affectif en postant sur un forum ou vous croyez être "reconnu".
> Le forum justement n'est aucunement un contenu issu de leur création ou production hein, c'est les gens eux mêmes qui en sont les acteurs pas cpc.
> (en plus leur gestion où un modo nazillon peut virer un membre vieux de 10 ans du jour au lendemain voila quoi...)
> 
> Quand a l’indépendance quand on voit leur liens avec des medias douteux comme mediapart ça fait un peu rigoler ...

----------


## keulz

> Non mais ils exploitent votre naïveté.


Comme tu essaies d'exploiter la notre en ce moment ?



> Et votre besoin de combler votre vide affectif en postant sur un forum ou vous croyez être "reconnu".


Dit le mec qui n'arrive pas à passer à autre chose...



> Le forum justement n'est aucunement un contenu issu de leur création ou production hein, c'est les gens eux mêmes qui en sont les acteurs pas cpc.
> (en plus leur gestion où un modo nazillon peut virer un membre vieux de 10 ans du jour au lendemain voila quoi...)


J'ai du mal à voir le rapport, déjà. C'est une campagne de don pour le mag, pas pour le forum et il n'y a aucune ambiguité.
Ensuite "du jour au lendemain", lol. 
Genre tu étais vierge de tous reproches depuis 10 ans et à la première sortie de piste, perma ? C'te blague.
Tu me rappelles qui exploite la naïveté des canards ?



> Quand a l’indépendance quand on voit leur liens avec des medias douteux comme mediapart ça fait un peu rigoler ...


Je vais faire l'effort de répondre à ce caca aussi. L'indépendance n'est pas une indépendance absolue, celle qui nous intéresse, c'est "l'indépendance vis-à-vis des produits qu'ils critiquent".
Ils critiquent des journaux ? Non, donc l'indépendance par rapport à une édition comme mediapart n'a aucune incidence. Bref, tu essaies de cracher sur des gens mais tu ne fais que te baver dessus. C'est plutôt pathétique.



> Là ou il a pas tord, c'est que quand je viens sur le forum c'est pas pour Izual ou Ivan mais c'est pour les canards.


Et ? C'est quoi le rapport ?
Et puis qui vient pour se faire connaitre de la rédac' ?  ::huh:: 

Faudrait être con sachant que pour les rencontrer il suffit d'aller les voir sur place alors qu'ils ne sont que rarement sur le forum.

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Faudrait être con sachant que pour les rencontrer il suffit d'aller les voir sur place alors qu'ils ne sont que rarement sur le forum.


Le fofo est quand même vachement plus près que leurs bureaux  ::ninja::

----------


## Sylla

> Faudrait être con sachant que pour les rencontrer il suffit d'aller les voir sur place alors qu'ils ne sont que rarement sur le forum.


On peut?

----------


## Anonyme1202

> on peut?


rdj !

----------


## nightoy

Arrêtez tous de nous embrouiller avec ces faux débats qui n'ont qu'un seul objectif : nous empêcher de parler de l'IRL CPC post 150k  :Perfect: 

Une réaction d'Izual ou Ivan et je m'engage à ouvrir la page Steam de Baalim avec IE5 et laisser charger la page toute une nuit :jaimelesdefis:

----------


## salakis

> On peut?


Ils sont toujours sous l'eau. Et il faut des offrandes.

----------


## Baalim

> Arrêtez tous de nous embrouiller avec ces faux débats qui n'ont qu'un seul objectif : nous empêcher de parler de l'IRL CPC post 150k 
> 
> Une réaction d'Izual ou Ivan et je m'engage à ouvrir la page Steam de Baalim avec IE5 et laisser charger la page toute une nuit :jaimelesdefis:


Il y en a qui vont te maudire s'ils tentent l'expérience  ::ninja::

----------


## Frypolar

> Là ou il a pas tort, c'est que quand je viens sur le forum c'est pas pour Izual ou Ivan mais c'est pour les canards.


Oui et non. Certes la rédaction ne participe plus beaucoup au forum, encore que je trouve que ça s’est amélioré, mais l’ambiance et l’attitude de la communauté que tu y trouves viennent bien du magazine. Tout ça s’est construit avec les premiers lecteurs et la rédaction quand elle participait beaucoup au forum. Je trouve qu’on ne retrouve pas du tout la même chose sur les forums de GK, jv.com ou hardware.fr par exemple. Si ça continue jusqu’à aujourd’hui c’est que la rédaction paie toujours le forum, le mumble et les serveurs de jeu.

----------


## nightoy

> Il y en a qui vont te maudire s'ils tentent l'expérience


 ::siffle::

----------


## KaiN34

Hében je connaissais pas Keulz mais en 2 topics (celui ci et celui avec Mediapart) il m'a ébloui.  :Clap:

----------


## Anonyme1202

> Oui et non. Certes la rédaction ne participe plus beaucoup au forum, encore que je trouve que ça s’est amélioré, mais l’ambiance et l’attitude de la communauté que tu y trouves viennent bien du magazine. Tout ça s’est construit avec les premiers lecteurs et la rédaction quand elle participait beaucoup au forum. Je trouve qu’on ne retrouve pas du tout la même chose sur les forums de GK, jv.com ou hardware.fr par exemple. Si ça continue jusqu’à aujourd’hui c’est que la rédaction paie toujours le forum, le mumble et les serveurs de jeu.


À clairement, c'est l’esprit Joystick -> CPC que je n'ai retrouvé nul part.
Et si CPC venait a disparaitre ça impacterai ma vie bien plus que toutes les guerres et les migrations actuelles. C'est triste mais vrai.  :Sweat: 
Après comme j'ai dis avec Izual c'est juste que je fréquente pas les topics ou ils trainent mais même sans trop communiqué c'est des gens que je respecte.

Ce qui es rare sur les internet... Putin j'ai grandi avec Joystick et CPC.
Forum.canardpc.com c'est 1/3 de chacune de mes journées... c'est dingue la place que ça peux prendre.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Et ? C'est quoi le rapport ?
> Et puis qui vient pour se faire connaitre de la rédac' ? 
> 
> Faudrait être con sachant que pour les rencontrer il suffit d'aller les voir sur place alors qu'ils ne sont que rarement sur le forum.


Non mais on es d'accord, c’était une tentative de ranimation du troll pour qu'on s'amuse en rond tous ensemble.
Mais je crois que tu l'a mis KO  ::):

----------


## titi3

> Hében je connaissais pas Keulz mais en 2 topics (celui ci et celui avec Mediapart) il m'a ébloui.


Parle de IS, de Bat-Chat 55, T-57 Heavy ou autre Hellcat si tu veux l'attirer dans un topic  ::P:

----------


## Zerger

> Il y en a qui vont te maudire s'ils tentent l'expérience


Je pense qu'on s'est tous fait avoir une premiere fois qu'on entend parler du backlog de Baalim

----------


## Anonyme1202

Je vais aller voir de ce pas, c'est Balim son pseudo steam ?  ::ninja::

----------


## titi3

L'émission Arret sur Images à propos de la crise Presstalis & dans laquelle on retrouve Ivan en invité est dispo gratuitement  :;): 

https://beta.arretsurimages.net/emis...s-de-la-presse

----------


## PrinceGITS

Le problème de Baalim n'est pas son backlog mais tous les jeux qu'il a en double et n'apparaissent pas dans ce backlog.

----------


## Anonyme1202

C'est pas pire que mes 5 PS4 pro dans le carton dans mon salon...

----------


## acdctabs

La cave à Aquamomo ?

----------


## Baalim

> Je vais aller voir de ce pas, c'est Balim son pseudo steam ?


BaalimV2 pour être exact. J'ai réussi à paumer mes premiers identifiants lors d'un démenagement  :Facepalm: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> C'est pas pire que mes 5 PS4 pro dans le carton dans mon salon...


Tu sais que même 5 ps4 pro ne permettent pas de se fabriquer un skynet perso, hein ?

----------


## Azerty

> Non mais ils exploitent votre naïveté.
> 
> Et votre besoin de combler votre vide affectif en postant sur un forum ou vous croyez être "reconnu".
> Le forum justement n'est aucunement un contenu issu de leur création ou production hein, c'est les gens eux mêmes qui en sont les acteurs pas cpc.
> (en plus leur gestion où un modo nazillon peut virer un membre vieux de 10 ans du jour au lendemain voila quoi...)
> 
> Quand a l’indépendance quand on voit leur liens avec des medias douteux comme mediapart ça fait un peu rigoler ...




Tain', dorak qui parle de nazis, cette inception de champion !

 ::lol::

----------


## Anonyme1202

Dorak ? Il est pas en train d'installer un Quad SLI sur serveur de la NASA lui ?




> Tu sais que même 5 ps4 pro ne permettent pas de se fabriquer un skynet perso, hein ?


À c'est pour ça que ça marche pas quand je lance le script Skynet.exe ?

----------


## Azerty

> Dorak ? Il est pas en train d'installer un Quad SLI sur serveur de la NASA lui ?


S'il n'est pas en maison d'arrêt, probablement.

----------


## Baalim

> Dorak ? Il est pas en train d'installer un Quad SLI sur serveur de la NASA lui ?
> 
> 
> 
> À c'est pour ça que ça marche pas quand je lance le script Skynet.exe ?


Non, ça c'est juste parce que tu utilises une version crackée.

----------


## nova

Vous pensez qu'on peut utiliser le backlog de baalim pour faire une attaque terroriste sur le site du FBI ?

----------


## Zerger

> BaalimV2 pour être exact. J'ai réussi à paumer mes premiers identifiants lors d'un démenagement


Ca représente combien de jeux perdus dans l'internet?

----------


## Baalim

> Ca représente combien de jeux perdus dans l'internet?


Aucun, j'ai retrouvé mes identifiants quelques années plus tard lors du déménagement suivant. 
Cela dit, je n'avait que Half life 2 silver sur ce compte. C'est que j'ai longtemps combattu ces saletés de drm  :Cigare:

----------


## nova

> Aucun, j'ai retrouvé mes identifiants quelques années plus tard lors du déménagement suivant. 
> Cela dit, je n'avait que Half life 2 silver sur ce compte. C'est que j'ai longtemps combattu ces saletés de drm


Et depuis il a surement plus de jeux sur le compte secondaire que la majorité d'entre vous  ::ninja::

----------


## Ruvon

L'analyse du comportement économique de Baalim serait sans doute passionnante (et enverrait j'espère l'intéressé en cure de désintox pour shopaholic pour de longues années, on aurait enfin la paix et les sites de bundles moisis couleraient en deux semaines), mais aurait-elle sa place dans Canard PC ?

----------


## nova

> L'analyse du comportement économique de Baalim serait sans doute passionnante (et enverrait j'espère l'intéressé en cure de désintox pour shopaholic pour de longues années, on aurait enfin la paix et les sites de bundles moisis couleraient en deux semaines), mais aurait-elle sa place dans Canard PC ?


Si l'ulule atteint les 500 000€ (peu ou prou la valeur du compte steam de l'intéressé) alors on pourra dire que oui.

----------


## cooly08

Pour certains Google est le portail d'entrée sur internet. Pour moi c'est le forum CPC. Si ce forum meurt c'est tout l'internet qui disparaît.

----------


## champion2000

j'ai donné! Et tant qu'il y a encore d'obscures chroniques sur le vieux matos dans CPCHW je serai là!

----------


## DarkSquirrel

L'article du monde complétement consensuel sur le sauvetage de Presstalis beurk

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> Et puis qui vient pour se faire connaitre de la rédac' ? 
> 
> Faudrait être con sachant que pour les rencontrer il suffit d'aller les voir sur place alors qu'ils ne sont que rarement sur le forum.


Il faut y aller durant le bouclage surtout, ils aiment se changer les idées.   ::trollface::

----------


## barbarian_bros

> J'avais, possiblement, loupé l'info, Materiel.Net et Gandi ne semble plus être au capital, d'après ma dernière page du dernier numéro. Ils ont vraiment retiré leurs billes ? Y'a pas moyen qu'ils les remettent pour conquérir le monde ? (Je demande si ça serait envisageable qu'une ou des sociétés reprennent des parts quoi)


Dans l'ours du n°377 (sorti aujourd'hui) il y a toujours Gandi et Domisys (Materiel.net) dans les associés.

----------


## Mydriaze

> Le 14 juillet 2008 j'ai reçu un blâme de Boulon pour une sombre histoire de caca et j'ai gardé une rancœur infinie à son égard (à tel point qu'à l'époque je n'avais pas renouvelé mon abonnement au magazine... )


La même. Un gif un peu orienté boobs et il m'a collé un ban, en me disant quand même que j'avais bon goût. Enfin, pas moi, le gif.  ::trollface::

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> C'est pas pire que mes 5 PS4 pro dans le carton dans mon salon...


Non mais après s'il faut pousser la solidarité pour aider un canard qui n'a plus de place, on peut s'organiser aussi  ::ninja:: 

En attendant j'aurai certainement un abo numérique d'un an à filer, mais je cherche des idées pour sélectionner l'heureux(se) élu(e)  ::happy2::

----------


## Mydriaze

> Forum.canardpc.com c'est 1/3 de chacune de mes journées... c'est dingue la place que ça peux prendre.


t'es prof?

----------


## Anonyme1202

Ingénieur informaticien ! J'aime les ordinateurs et Windows 98 !

Pis c'est pas avec un salaire de prof que tu fais un stock de 5 PS4 PRO dans ton salon  :Sweat: 

Elles sont en vente d'ailleurs si des canard sont interesse... 2 Blanche 7116B 1 noir 7116B et deux Noir 7016B. Toutes des pro sous garantie... En Suisse.

Pro tips les 7016B sont moins chère  ::lol:: 

@Rouxbarbe si tu en veux une je veux bien estimer le prix de l'abonnement dans le prix.  ::ninja::

----------


## Sharp'

Petite interview d'Ivan chez Ogaming pour ceux que ça intéressent :

----------


## Kid A

bon, pas de soutien pour moi par Ulule, mon abonnement papier/numérique vient de se terminer et je pensais le renouveler via ulule mais étant donné l'option papier absente, j'ai préféré me réabonner sur la boutique. Mais bon, ca me chagrinait un peu de pas vous soutenir sur ulule donc j'ai pas fait les choses à moitié : réabonnement de deux ans papier/numérique.  :Cigare: 
et je manquerai pas de  montrer tous les mois mon beau magazine à qui voudra le toucher...  ::trollface::

----------


## Foxyrad

Vidéo intéressante, merci Sharp. Elle résume bien les questions posées sur ce topic!

Quelques questions suite au visionnage :
- J'ai un peu peur quand vous dites que vous voulez vous divertir. J'achète Canard PC pour les jeux vidéos avant tout, le Tech me plaît bien mais les pages HardWares c'est l'hécatombe, je comprends rien. Le magazine va bien garder comme priorité le jeux vidéos ou va vraiment y avoir un changement de thème total avec un bout de jvd?
- Comment ça va s'organiser pour la communication avec les "ami de CPC" et la rédaction ? Sur quoi on va pouvoir être appelés à donner son avis?

Merci !

----------


## von_yaourt

> Quelques questions suite au visionnage :
> - J'ai un peu peur quand vous dites que vous voulez vous divertir. J'achète Canard PC pour les jeux vidéos avant tout, le Tech me plaît bien mais les pages HardWares c'est l'hécatombe, je comprends rien. Le magazine va bien garder comme priorité le jeux vidéos ou va vraiment y avoir un changement de thème total avec un bout de jvd?


Ils parlent de potentiellement relancer Humanoïde en version numérique, déjà, donc oui, il y aura une diversification vers des thèmes sociétaux en rapport avec la technologie, mais sans toucher au contenu de Canard PC, comme c'est arrivé l'année où Humanoïde paraissait. Il faut garder à l'esprit que Presse Non Stop n'édite pas que Canard PC, mais aussi CPC Hardware et donc auparavant Humanoïde, qui sont deux titres qui ne trait(ai)ent pas de JV mais de sujets connexes. Les changements qui se profilent avec le passage au mensuel de Canard PC ce sont plutôt des changements de format du fait de la moins grande périodicité : moins de news, plus de dossiers de fond.

----------


## Frypolar

> Tain', dorak qui parle de nazis, cette inception de champion !


Hein ? Dorak n’a pas passé 10 ans sur le forum et je pense même pas qu’il connaisse Mediapart  ::mellow::

----------


## Jaycie

> Non mais ils exploitent votre naïveté.
> 
> Et votre besoin de combler votre vide affectif en postant sur un forum ou vous croyez être "reconnu".
> Le forum justement n'est aucunement un contenu issu de leur création ou production hein, c'est les gens eux mêmes qui en sont les acteurs pas cpc.
> (en plus leur gestion où un modo nazillon peut virer un membre vieux de 10 ans du jour au lendemain voila quoi...)
> 
> Quand a l’indépendance quand on voit leur liens avec des medias douteux comme mediapart ça fait un peu rigoler ...


Salut Anton

----------


## M.Rick75

Je sais pas si on va savoir de qui ETH est le multi mais, dans un registre plus léger, je me demande quel est le pseudo de Marc Levy sur le forum  ::P:  (j'ai vu passer son commentaire sur Ulule, et il y a de grandes chances que ce soit bien le Marc Levy auteur à (gros) succès).

----------


## Zapp le Grand

ETH me fait penser  à un multi récent de PhilippeH (le gars qui avait lancé un débat super argumenté sur l'alliance entre CPC et médiapart)

Un délice à lire.

----------


## Nicolus

> ETH me fait penser  à un multi récent de PhilippeH (le gars qui avait lancé un débat super argumenté sur l'alliance entre CPC et médiapart)
> 
> Un délice à lire.


Bwarf. Un gris en puissance ( ou un Multi deja grisé).  Rageux. Et rien à péter en fait. Il peut cracher son venin autant qu'il veut. Cela m'en touche une sans bouger l'autre. Son discours c'est du niveau de la révélation des pyramides. Much ado about nothing. Comme on dit au taf : Débit bureau crédit poubelle. Si ça l'excite...

 Sinon perso j'ai décider d’arrêter la clope et jusqu' à la fin du Ulule en guise de prime je vous file le prix de mes clopes. Pu*ain votre ulule sauve mes poumons et ma tension! Bande d'idiots!

----------


## Flad

> Petite interview d'Ivan chez Ogaming pour ceux que ça intéressent :


Ce regard plein de love  ::wub::

----------


## Anonyme1202

Il est trop chou notre Ivan !
Et le mot de la fin  ::wub::

----------


## Adol

> Je sais pas si on va savoir de qui ETH est le multi mais, dans un registre plus léger, je me demande quel est le pseudo de Marc Levy sur le forum  (j'ai vu passer son commentaire sur Ulule, et il y a de grandes chances que ce soit bien le Marc Levy auteur à (gros) succès).


C'est sûrement lui, il avait signé un édito dans Joystick il y a quelques années, il avait découvert le magazine par son fils.

----------


## Ruvon

> Je sais pas si on va savoir de qui ETH est le multi mais, dans un registre plus léger, je me demande quel est le pseudo de Marc Levy sur le forum  (j'ai vu passer son commentaire sur Ulule, et il y a de grandes chances que ce soit bien le Marc Levy auteur à (gros) succès).


Je parie sur CptProut.

 ::ninja::

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Pour certains Google est le portail d'entrée sur internet. Pour moi c'est le forum CPC. Si ce forum meurt c'est tout l'internet qui disparaît.


Idem pour moi, le premier truc que j'ouvre quand je lance Chrome c'est CPC...

----------


## Flad

> Je parie sur CptProut.


 :^_^:

----------


## CptProut

> Je parie sur CptProut.


Ce que je gagne avec mes romans par a 80% dans les frais psychiatrique de ma correctrice.

----------


## Baalim

> Idem pour moi, le premier truc que j'ouvre quand je lance Chrome c'est CPC...


Le deuxième, c'est de me faire engueuler par ma femme parce que je suis encore connecté sur cpc  ::ninja::

----------


## FMP-thE_mAd

Je suis circonspect sur l'avenir de CPC, pas en tant que journal / rédaction, mais par rapport à ce que moi j'y trouve (et recherche).
Et ce que dit Ivan dans l'interviexw ne me rassure pas vraiment.

1 : plus de numérique : euh, bon, j'imagine qu'il "n'y a pas le choix", mais moi ça m'indiffère totalement.
Des vidéos ? Pff des milliers de Youtubeur font ça. Qu'est-ce qu'on va gagner à avoir des vidéos de CPC ? (je ne regarde aucune vidéo des sites installés, pour ma part).
Moi je veux de l'écrit, sur papier.

2 : Canard PC mensuel : c'est la conséquence du 1, mais du coup, j'y perds en tant que lecteur. J'aimais beaucoup le rythme bi-mensuel, c'était pile ce qu'il me fallait.

3 : changement de focus du magazine pour aller vers un magazine plus généraliste. Mince. Je dois être l'un des rares fidèles de CPC à ne pzs avoir apprécié Humaoïde plus que ça (j'ai pris les 2 premiers numéros). Pas par manque de qualité. Mais simplement parce que c'est pas mon truc la tech ; je m'en cogne de la start-up nation (que je trouve à vomir sur plein d'aspcet) ; je m'en cogne d'avoir des nouvelles du dernier machin à la mode (la page dans CPC me suffit, ça me fait rire de voir ces machins inutiles. Mais plus de pages sur ça ? Nop.)
J'ai bien aimé quelques articles d'humanoïdes (le truc sur Mars par exemple) mais au final ce n'est pas vraiment le genre d'infos qui m'intéressent ; je ne lis que de la presse politique en dehors de CPC (Fakir, le Monde Diplomatique et Courrier International). Du coup j'aime mon CPC quand il me parle jeu vidéo et que de jeu vidéo.

4 : changement de rédacteurs. Bon, j'ai cru que c'était fini quand O. Boulon est parti (là ça a été rude quand même et j'aimerais tellement le relire...) mais non CPC s'en est bien sorti et finalement les nouvelles plumes sont tout à fait sympas à lire. Donc c'est le point qui m'inquiète le moins... mais qui m'inquiète quand même  ::): 

Bref voilà, j'ai l'impression désormais d'être en décalage total avec ce que veut devenir CPC.
Et du coup, bah je ne sais pas trop quoi faire.

On verra.

Dès que mes impôts tombent, je donnerai 20€ sur le Ulule quand même, mais ça sera plus un geste de soutien par principe, Parce que je n'ai pas l'impression que les changements vont me convaincre.

----------


## nightoy

Ivan, quel bel homme  :Mellow2:

----------


## madgic

Moi le forum est tout le temps ouvert sur chrome (en même temps qu'une dizaine d'autres onglets  ::ninja::  ) et j'y vais une dizaine de fois par jour. Au minimum. 

Donc je donne pour le magazine mais aussi pour le forum car sans magazine plus de forum...

----------


## Sylla

> Je suis circonspect sur l'avenir de CPC, pas en tant que journal / rédaction, mais par rapport à ce que moi j'y trouve (et recherche).
> Et ce que dit Ivan dans l'interviexw ne me rassure pas vraiment.
> 
> .


Pour rebondir là-dessus, je ne m'étais pas beaucoup posé la question jusque-là mais je dirais que: 

1 : a priori ça ne m'intéresse pas des masses non plus. Il y a des sites/youtubers qui me conviennent et j'ai pas l'impression qu'il y ait un manque à combler.  Après, ils ont peut-être des idées géniales, mais si c'est pour faire ce que font déjà les autres, ça sera pas suffisant.

2 : Ca me gêne moins, bien que le rythme bi-mensuel était idéal par rapport au rythme de lecture ça fait juste qu'il y aura plus de temps à attendre entre deux numéros. Pas si grave que ça.

3 : Là, par contre, je suis dubitatif. Humanoïde j'y ai jamais touché, c'était peut-être très bien, mais sachant qu'on a déjà CPC pour le jeu et CPC-HW pour le matériel, les deux faisant régulièrement des papiers de fond sur l'envers du décor et tout ça, je ne sais pas si il y a pas un risque d'aller vers un truc trop généraliste ne risque pas de diluer les choses; je ne suis pas certain que "l'esprit CPC" soit un truc déclinable à l'infini. Alors oui, la tech, c'est pas comme si vous lanciez un mag de moto avec Kahn en rédac'chef mais c'est un domaine où il y a pas mal d'acteurs, presse ou web, donc assez concurrentiel (ceci n'étant que mon ressenti, si ça se trouve, c'est pas le cas). 

4 : On verra. J'aimais bien Boulon aussi mais j'ai pas fait une crise le jour de son départ et faut reconnaître que les différents rédacteurs sont plutôt doués. Tout seul, c'est pas trop un souci, mais ça plus le reste ça peut faire beaucoup.

Bref, décalage, je ne sais pas mais je voudrais que CPC évite, à force d'essayer de parler de trop de choses qui sortent de leurs spécialités, de n'en parler que superficiellement et au final de manière trop peu intéressante. La marque de CPC, c'est de porter une certaine exigence dans le traitement des choses. Je suis pas spécialement pessimiste, CPC a vécu pas mal de transformations et est toujours là, donc ça veut dire aussi qu'ils ne font pas n'imp, malgré l'échec d'humanoide dont ils ont probablement tiré les leçons et je leur fais globalement confiance pour garder la tête froide et ne pas partir dans tous les sens. Je pense que le risque est peut-être là: trop se diversifier et se diluer.

Par contre, les couv' ça fait depuis quelques-unes que je suis pas fan du tout. il y a beaucoup trop de texte dessus, je sais pas si c'est une volonté de dire "regardez tout ce qu'il y a de bien dedans" ou de caser le max de blagues possibles dans les titres, mais c'est trop chargés. Perso, j'aime bien quand c'est sobre. C'est pas ce qui me fera arrêter de lire, mais depuis un moment je préfère les couv' de JV (sauf quand c'est couly qui fait les dessins). 

Vàlà, vàlà, c'était mon avis sans intérêt à moi.

----------


## cooly08

> Idem pour moi, le premier truc que j'ouvre quand je lance Chrome c'est CPC...





> Le deuxième, c'est de me faire engueuler par ma femme parce que je suis encore connecté sur cpc


 :^_^:

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Le deuxième, c'est de me faire engueuler par ma femme parce que je suis encore connecté sur cpc


Ah tellement vrai chez moi également  ::P:

----------


## Anonyme1202

Je me suis séparé a cause de CPC  ::ninja:: 
Je prefere troller que partir en balade en montagne  ::lol::

----------


## Groufac

> 3 : changement de focus du magazine pour aller vers un magazine plus généraliste.


Je suis pas sûr que c'était le sens de son message, j'ai plutôt l'impression que ce sera un projet à côté.

----------


## jeuxvaisbien

> 1 : plus de numérique : euh, bon, j'imagine qu'il "n'y a pas le choix", mais moi ça m'indiffère totalement.
> Des vidéos ? Pff des milliers de Youtubeur font ça. Qu'est-ce qu'on va gagner à avoir des vidéos de CPC ? (je ne regarde aucune vidéo des sites installés, pour ma part).
> Moi je veux de l'écrit, sur papier.
> 
> 2 : Canard PC mensuel : c'est la conséquence du 1, mais du coup, j'y perds en tant que lecteur. J'aimais beaucoup le rythme bi-mensuel, c'était pile ce qu'il me fallait.
> 
> 3 : changement de focus du magazine pour aller vers un magazine plus généraliste. Mince. Je dois être l'un des rares fidèles de CPC à ne pzs avoir apprécié Humaoïde plus que ça (j'ai pris les 2 premiers numéros). Pas par manque de qualité. Mais simplement parce que c'est pas mon truc la tech ; je m'en cogne de la start-up nation (que je trouve à vomir sur plein d'aspcet) ; je m'en cogne d'avoir des nouvelles du dernier machin à la mode (la page dans CPC me suffit, ça me fait rire de voir ces machins inutiles. Mais plus de pages sur ça ? Nop.)
> J'ai bien aimé quelques articles d'humanoïdes (le truc sur Mars par exemple) mais au final ce n'est pas vraiment le genre d'infos qui m'intéressent ; je ne lis que de la presse politique en dehors de CPC (Fakir, le Monde Diplomatique et Courrier International). Du coup j'aime mon CPC quand il me parle jeu vidéo et que de jeu vidéo.
> 
> ...


1 : tout pareil. Le numérique n'est là que pour chercher une infos rapidement, rien ne vaut le papier pour se poser tranquillou. Jusqu'à preuve du contraire un contenu numérique ne sera jamais aussi classe qu'une belle mise en page papier (avec de zolis dessins). Mais je suis peut être un vieux con. 
Pour les vidéos, ils peuvent faire le meilleur contenu du monde, ça ne restera qu'ultra occasionnel en ce qui me concerne. Je suis pas trop client de ce genre de contenu.

2 : Ouai le bi-mensuel était niquel. Pas trop en retard, par rapport à mon rythme de suivi de l'actu; pas trop gros, par rapport à ma faculté de concentration digne d'un poisson rouge hyperactif. Mais bon je reste optimiste sur ce point, je ne suis pas sûr que ça me perturbe tant que ça.

3 : J'attends de voir ce que ça donne, ça peut être intéressant.

4 : Tout pareil.




> Par contre, les couv' ça fait depuis quelques-unes que je suis pas fan du tout. il y a beaucoup trop de texte dessus, je sais pas si c'est une volonté de dire "regardez tout ce qu'il y a de bien dedans" ou de caser le max de blagues possibles dans les titres, mais c'est trop chargés. Perso, j'aime bien quand c'est sobre. C'est pas ce qui me fera arrêter de lire, mais depuis un moment je préfère les couv' de JV (sauf quand c'est couly qui fait les dessins).


MAIWAI. Ok les nouvelles couv' donne plus de détails sur le contenu. D'un point de vue marketing ça multiplie les accroches différentes et peut sûrement pousser à l'achat. Mais où est passée l'originalité?  ::(:  J'ai acheté mon 1er CPC, car la couv' sortaient clairement du lot dans les rayons. Mais bon, c'était peut être une autre époque tout simplement...


Bon, malgré tout ça, CPC reste pour moi loiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnn devant toute concurrence en terme de qualité, et mon soutien sera toujours présent jusqu'à ce que je crève (ouai désolé, madame a refusé la mention de CPC dans mon testament  :tired: ).

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> Petite interview d'Ivan chez Ogaming pour ceux que ça intéressent :


Merci pour l'info.




> Le deuxième, c'est de me faire engueuler par ma femme parce que je suis encore connecté sur cpc


Je ne comprends pas comment tu peux encore l'entendre tout en étant sur CPC...




> Je suis pas sûr que c'était le sens de son message, j'ai plutôt l'impression que ce sera un projet à côté.


J'ai compris comme toi, c'est pas rendre CPC plus généraliste, c'est relancer Humanoide en site, et préparer CPC Hardware également en version web.

----------


## Vaaahn

> Je suis circonspect sur l'avenir de CPC, pas en tant que journal / rédaction, mais par rapport à ce que moi j'y trouve (et recherche).
> Et ce que dit Ivan dans l'interviexw ne me rassure pas vraiment.
> 
> 1 : plus de numérique : euh, bon, j'imagine qu'il "n'y a pas le choix", mais moi ça m'indiffère totalement.
> Des vidéos ? Pff des milliers de Youtubeur font ça. Qu'est-ce qu'on va gagner à avoir des vidéos de CPC ? (je ne regarde aucune vidéo des sites installés, pour ma part).
> Moi je veux de l'écrit, sur papier.
> 
> 2 : Canard PC mensuel : c'est la conséquence du 1, mais du coup, j'y perds en tant que lecteur. J'aimais beaucoup le rythme bi-mensuel, c'était pile ce qu'il me fallait.
> 
> ...


1/ Plus de numérique pour se mettre plus à l'abri des déboires du papier. Que cela ne vous (et t'es pas le seul) arrange pas est un fait, mais vouloir conserver vos habitudes bimensuelle alors que ça pourrait couler le mag. A vous de voir si vous voulez que le mag continue ou pas  ::P: 
Pour les vidéos, il a lancé l'idée, mais rien de concret, ça ne sera que du plus par rapport au reste. Laissons-les faire voir ce qu'il pourrait apporter au média.

2/ Idem que pour le numérique, tu préfères garder le rythme bi-mensuel et qu'ils arrête définitivement l'année prochaine, ou qu'ils passent en mensuel et se laissent une chance de survivre ?

3/ Comme dit Groufac, il n'a pas dit que CPC allait changer, il a dit que Presse Non Stop voudrait se diversifier (ex : Humanoïde). Même si il dit et redit qu'il défendra bec et ongle CPC et CPCHW dans la formule actuelle, ça peut être compréhensible qu'ils veuillent faire plus et différent (perso j'aime bien varier mes activités au taff tout en gardant le gros de mes tâches sur mon activité principale).

4/ De ce côté là, pour prendre l'exemple Pipo, c'est lui qui veut changer de projet pro. Tu peux pas retenir les gens ad vitam eternam. Ca peut fait partie de la vie de vouloir changer (et ici de taff ...). Ivan précise bien qu'ils n'ont licencié personne, ce sont donc des départs volontaires. Et puis on peut leur faire confiance pour trouver de nouvelles jolies plumes aussi débile qu'eux.

J'ai pas du tout envie que ce soit perçu méchamment ou condescendant, parce que ça ne l'est pas du tout, c'est juste une observation sans jugement personnel (je n'ai rien contre vous) mais quand je lis certains canards ici, je les vois regarder leur petit nombril et faire les gamins gâtés en disant que ça ne LEUR va pas, que ça va changer LEUR habitudes, que ça ne LEUR va pas. Par contre, mettre en considération ce qu'il y a en face, ça non. CPC est au pied du mur, au bord du dépôt de bilan annoncé (bon plus maintenant avec le Ulule, mais avant), ils sont obligés de changer leur formule, de ne pas être à l'abri que certains de l'équipe ne veuillent pas de cette instabilité (d'où certains départs justement) et de quémander des sous.
Bon, manque de bol, leurs fans sont des doux dingues et vont leur filer ~150K (estimation à la patte de canard mouillée), du coup ils en profitent pour se dire que c'est une chance, pour pouvoir se relancer, se remotiver à fond les ballons et du coup (essayer  ::ninja::  d') améliorer le site web et si possible, se diversifier pour augmenter leur visibilité, capter de nouveau public, se changer les idées (cf. plus haut), avoir de nouvelles sources de revenus ... que sais-je.
Ou alors ils restent comme ils étaient avant, quitte à en crever mais au moins, ça ne changera pas nos petites habitudes  ::ninja::

----------


## Anonyme1202

Bof je crache pas sur les gens sans les connaitre.  ::lol::

----------


## azruqh

> Je parie sur CptProut.


 :^_^:

----------


## Elemorej

> 1/ Plus de numérique pour se mettre plus à l'abri des déboires du papier. Que cela ne vous (et t'es pas le seul) arrange pas est un fait, mais vouloir conserver vos habitudes bimensuelle alors que ça pourrait couler le mag. A vous de voir si vous voulez que le mag continue ou pas 
> [... l'avis me plait mais est un peu long]
> Ou alors ils restent comme ils étaient avant, quitte à en crever mais au moins, ça ne changera pas nos petites habitudes


Totalement d'accord, l'idée c'est d'anticiper l'avenir en testant de nouveau truc. Ce qui devrait permettre aux anciens trucs d'être toujours viables. 

Ils ont jamais dit qu'ils comptaient changer le fond, mais plutôt qu'ils veulent en rajouter (pas forcément dans CPC mais potentiellement a coté) et aussi s'adapter aux changements qui les affectent (donc oui changer en partie la forme) et petit à petit se rendre moins vulnérables aux risques du secteurs.

Donc en soit un gros +1 à ce que tu dis!

----------


## salakis



----------


## Phenixy

> https://media.giphy.com/media/3og0IB...w0A8/giphy.gif


Justement, tout le monde ne peut pas s'exprimer librement, et c'est tant mieux.  ::trollface::

----------


## ETH

> Justement, tout le monde ne peut pas s'exprimer librement, et c'est tant mieux.


Je confirme je me donne pas 24h avant d’être censuré de ma liberté d'expression.
Comme c'est la marque de fabrique de cpc quand on est pas d 'accord avec eux...

----------


## salakis

> Je confirme je me donne pas 24h avant d’être censuré de ma liberté d'expression.
> Comme c'est la marque de fabrique de cpc...




Tu vas pas te faire censurer pour ton message, mais la façon que tu as de le délivrer. 

Mais bon, j'imagine que se placer en victime est plus simple que de devoir se moderer...

----------


## Phenixy

> Je confirme je me donne pas 24h avant d’être censuré de ma liberté d'expression.
> Comme c'est la marque de fabrique de cpc quand on est pas d 'accord avec eux...


Pauvre choupinou. 

La marque de fabrique de CPC c'est de bien se moquer des pleureuses.  :haha:

----------


## Bloub et Riz

Ce troll évident !

----------


## Baalim

> https://heroscontemporainsetpsychana...1/calimero.jpg
> 
> Tu vas pas te faire censurer pour ton message, mais la façon que tu as de le délivrer. 
> 
> Mais bon, j'imagine que se placer en victime est plus simple que de devoir se moderer...


A mon sens, ça ne sera pas forcément à cause du message, de son contenu ou de sa tournure. 

Je me rappelle d'un message de Khan lust dans lequel il expliquait que les multi leur sautaient littéralement au visage lorsqu'ils se connectaient sur le site.

----------


## salakis

> Ce troll évident !





> Date d'inscription: 01/03/2018


Le propriètaire du multi ETH est prié de le recuperer a la caisse centrale merci.

----------


## FMP-thE_mAd

> J'ai pas du tout envie que ce soit perçu méchamment ou condescendant, parce que ça ne l'est pas du tout, c'est juste une observation sans jugement personnel (je n'ai rien contre vous) mais quand je lis certains canards ici, je les vois regarder leur petit nombril et faire les gamins gâtés en disant que ça ne LEUR va pas, que ça va changer LEUR habitudes, que ça ne LEUR va pas. Par contre, mettre en considération ce qu'il y a en face, ça non. CPC est au pied du mur, au bord du dépôt de bilan annoncé (bon plus maintenant avec le Ulule, mais avant), ils sont obligés de changer leur formule, de ne pas être à l'abri que certains de l'équipe ne veuillent pas de cette instabilité (d'où certains départs justement) et de quémander des sous.


Mais oui j'ai bien conscience que je regarde mon nombril. Bah oui, c'est quand même normal que je regarde si ce que CPC m'offre me plait. Je peux acheter des journaux par principe, pour soutenir, bien entendu. Mais il faut quand même un minimum que ces journaux aillent dans le même sens que moi  ::): 

Mes réticences ne sont que des réticences pour le moment (je suis abonné depuis un bail, et je me suis réabonné en janvier je crois... donc avec le passage en mensuel, je vais recevoir CPC pendant 2 ans !). N'empêche qu'au bout d'un moment, si ce que m'offre CPC ne me convient plus, bah ils poursuivront leur route sans moi (j'espère avec succès).

Ces changements brutaux récents me font m'interroger sur la suite et je le partage ici. Voilà c'est tout.

Un autre point que j'ai oublié d'ailleurs qui me fait aussi m'interroger et qui a été évoqué par CPC :

5 : le coup des lecteurs "privilégiés" qui seront consultés.
Alors ça, en général, je fuis comme la peste.
J'achète un journal pour avoir une vision de ceux qui le font, parce qu'ils ont des convictions, des idées à faire passer, parce que c'est une "rédaction" et que cette rédaction est donc un "tout".
Quand on commence à vouloir suivre l'avis des lecteurs ou se laisser porter au gré du vent par des "sondages", ça ne donne jamais rien de bon.

Bref, oui j'ai des inquiétudes.
Oui elles ne concernent que mon nombril.
Oui je vais donc voir ce que ça donne.

Mais je me réabonnerai aussi longtemps que ça continuera de me plaire  ::):

----------


## DarkSquirrel

Un avis consultatif ça n'a rien de décisionnaire, et c'est quand même essentiel d'avoir l'avis des lecteurs au moment de prendre des décisions importantes
Après ils ont montré maintes fois que c'est eux qui prenaient leur propre décision et qu'ils assumaient malgré les critiques ; je n'en ferais pas de ce point de vue là

----------


## dYnkYn

Wait, si on a un abonnement d'un an ça va se transformer en abonnement de 2 ans ? C'est un peu con comme remarque mais pourquoi ne pas simplement adapter la durée pour que le prix soit équivalent ?

----------


## Anonyme1202

> Je confirme je me donne pas 24h avant d’être censuré de ma liberté d'expression.
> Comme c'est la marque de fabrique de cpc quand on est pas d 'accord avec eux...


Si tu étais agréable ça serait pas le cas  ::trollface:: 
Je vote pour que tout ces messages soit transformé en gif calimero

----------


## FMP-thE_mAd

*@dYnkYn :
*Bah non, mais tu vas recevoir autant de n° que ton abonnement. En bimensuel, je devais en recevoir 20 environ (ce qui me tenait jusqu'en janvier 2019 donc à peu près). Là en mensuel, les 20 numéros me tiennent jusqu'en janvier 2020 (à peu près  ::):  ).
C'est tout.

----------


## Croaker

> Ce regard plein de love


Ca donne plein d'infos nouvelles en plus.
Mais c'est quoi ce cradefoune 'ding' dont ils parlent sans arrêt ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Kazemaho

> Wait, si on a un abonnement d'un an ça va se transformer en abonnement de 2 ans ? C'est un peu con comme remarque mais pourquoi ne pas simplement adapter la durée pour que le prix soit équivalent ?


Parce qu'ils sont honnête avec leur lecteur et ne veulent léser personne?

----------


## dYnkYn

> Parce qu'ils sont honnête avec leur lecteur et ne veulent léser personne?


Bah si l'abonnement de 1 an coûtait 75€ pour 20 numéros, que le nouveau en vaut 50€ pour 10, je vois pas en quoi je suis lésé si on me file 15 numéros (et pas 20) puisque c'est le même prix ?!?

----------


## Edmond Edantes

> Un autre point que j'ai oublié d'ailleurs qui me fait aussi m'interroger et qui a été évoqué par CPC :
> 
> 5 : le coup des lecteurs "privilégiés" qui seront consultés.
> Alors ça, en général, je fuis comme la peste.
> J'achète un journal pour avoir une vision de ceux qui le font, parce qu'ils ont des convictions, des idées à faire passer, parce que c'est une "rédaction" et que cette rédaction est donc un "tout".
> Quand on commence à vouloir suivre l'avis des lecteurs ou se laisser porter au gré du vent par des "sondages", ça ne donne jamais rien de bon.


Même avis que toi, et c'est valable pour les jeux, les Dev qui veulent coller "à nos désirs" se ramassent. Tout simplement car nous sommes infoutus de  les formuler, déjà à nous mêmes)... imaginons à une entité externe. Nous sommes dans la contradiction permanente que l'on nous serve un nouveau plat dans les mêmes assiettes.

Après "consultés" ne veut pas dire "entendus" et "écoutés", le français est la langue des diplomates  ::siffle:: 

Ceci je supporte Canard PC, car ils se bougent. Je respecte les survivor / créatifs.

----------


## jeuxvaisbien

> Même avis que toi, et c'est valable pour les jeux, les Dev qui veulent coller "à nos désirs" se ramassent.


Les dev qui suivent leur vision, et qui ensuite écoutent, et *savent trier*, les retours des joueurs pour ajuster leurs offres sont au contraire souvent parmis les meilleurs.

----------


## Edmond Edantes

> Les dev qui suivent leur vision, et qui ensuite écoutent, et *savent trier*, les retours des joueurs pour ajuster leurs offres sont au contraire souvent parmis les meilleurs.


Tu as raison mais c'est un autre exercice.

----------


## Anonyme1202

C'est le juste milieu a trouver que certain rate systématiquement.
Faire exactement ce que veulent les joueurs c'est débile vu que les joueurs ne savent pas ce qu'ils veulent.

----------


## Vaaahn

> Mais oui j'ai bien conscience que je regarde mon nombril. Bah oui, c'est quand même normal que je regarde si ce que CPC m'offre me plait. Je peux acheter des journaux par principe, pour soutenir, bien entendu. Mais il faut quand même un minimum que ces journaux aillent dans le même sens que moi 
> 
> Mes réticences ne sont que des réticences pour le moment (je suis abonné depuis un bail, et je me suis réabonné en janvier je crois... donc avec le passage en mensuel, je vais recevoir CPC pendant 2 ans !). N'empêche qu'au bout d'un moment, si ce que m'offre CPC ne me convient plus, bah ils poursuivront leur route sans moi (j'espère avec succès).
> 
> Ces changements brutaux récents me font m'interroger sur la suite et je le partage ici. Voilà c'est tout.
> 
> Un autre point que j'ai oublié d'ailleurs qui me fait aussi m'interroger et qui a été évoqué par CPC :
> 
> 5 : le coup des lecteurs "privilégiés" qui seront consultés.
> ...


Je me doute bien que malgré toute leur bonne volonté, si ça ne te convient pas, je vais pas venir chez toi à chaque sortie pour t'enfoncer le mag au fond de ta gorge de force  ::P: 

Si ça ne te convient plus, il faut lâcher le truc, point. Je ne critique pas ça, mais plutôt sur quoi on se base pour dire que ça ne vous convient plus (des inquiétudes qui ne demande qu'à être debunké car tout le monde ne lit pas tout ce qu'Ivan à dit ou écrit dans la FAQ, ou alors interprète entre les lignes des trucs qu'ils n'ont pas dit).
CPC restera CPC : des news, des tests de JV, des dossiers, des previews et surtout de la golerie (c'est ça depuis bientôt 15 ans, c'est pas la situation actuelle qui le changera). On aura toujours un mag papier mensuel, de la même qualité qu'avant, avec le même contenu et certainement plus de gros dossier (miam) qui équivaudra peu ou prou à 2 mag bi-mensuel actuel.
A part le nouvel équilibre net + mag mensuel qui pourrait être casse gueule, à voir comment ils vont le gérer, ça ne changera pas grand chose pour nous lecteur (d'ailleurs ton point 5 pourrait justement être bénéfique car avoir un feedback loop en direct et évitera des trucs comme une version web moyennement bien branlé côté utilisateur  ::ninja::  ).

----------


## madgic

Pour les avis de la communauté, ça marche plutôt bien chez Amplitude mais beaucoup moins chez Ubi (Heroes 7  ::|:  ). Il faut donc voir comment c'est en pratique.

----------


## Sylla

> Mais c'est quoi ce cradefoune 'ding' dont ils parlent sans arrêt ?


C'est vilain de se moquer!  ::(:

----------


## Elemorej

Attendez, pour les avis, ils n'ont jamais dit qu'ils changeront de ligne éditoriale hein!
Ils proposent de prendre nos avis (et rien de contraignant en soit sur l'application de ces avis) sur les questions de forme.

En gros l'impression qui en ressort c'est que dans le même temps une partie se plaignent de la disparition du papier (en fait ils n'ont jamais dit que le papier disparaîtrait, mais plutôt qu'il va changer de format et ce, pour survivre) et derrière, d'autres plaintes remontent sur le fait qu'ils proposent de nous demander notre avis sur les différents formats que l'on souhaite / que l'on pense meilleur.

En quoi ça vous perturbe?  ::blink::  
Que vous émettiez vos inquiétudes c'est normal, mais la c'est peu cohérent non?

Quelqu'un plus haut a soumis l'idée qu'on réagissait beaucoup sans avoir tout lue des annonces de la rédaction et qu'on surinterprétait le reste. Je pense qu'il a totalement raison et qu'on ferait bien d'attendre de voir le plan proposé avant de juste tirer dessus par principe.

Après c'est peut être juste des propos suite à l'inquiétude, auquel cas ce serait plus constructif de ce créer un thread ou l'on propose nos idées (bien que ça me semble trop tot), plutôt qu'embrouiller celui la non?
Genre un "Mon CPC rêvé ce serait..."

----------


## Vaaahn

> C'est vilain de se moquer!


Il peut pas s'en empêcher en tant que vilain petit *C*anard  ::trollface::

----------


## Nono

> Pour les vidéos, ils peuvent faire le meilleur contenu du monde, ça ne restera qu'ultra occasionnel en ce qui me concerne. Je suis pas trop client de ce genre de contenu.


J'aime bien les interviews en vidéo. Ça permet de réduire la distance entre le joueur et le créateur.
Même si j'ai l'impression que ces contenus se raréfient en ce moment sur CPC au format papier... Bon après, il faut avoir l'opportunité.

Ça peut être sympa pour couvrir certains événements ou faire des mini reportages sur les Game Jam, les salons, et les événements rigolos. Ca se fait déjà ailleurs, mais j'aime bien l'expertise CPC dans ce domaine (sur le papier en tout cas).

----------


## Nicolus

> Je confirme je me donne pas 24h avant d’être censuré de ma liberté d'expression.
> Comme c'est la marque de fabrique de cpc quand on est pas d 'accord avec eux...


 :haha: 

C'est pas CPC qui te censure. C'est sa communauté qui te dit on en rien à péter de ce que tu racontes. Sur la forme et sur le fond.

Tu confonds liberté d'expression et raconter de la merde.

La porte c'est par là.

Bon vent.

Ah et et tiens n'oublie pas ton pyramidion. Il prend trop de place.

----------


## Anonyme1202

> C'est pas CPC qui te censure. C'est sa communauté qui te dit on en rien à péter de ce que tu racontes. Sur la forme et sur le fond.
> 
> Tu confonds liberté d'expression et raconter de la merde.
> 
> La porte c'est par là.
> 
> Bon vent.
> 
> Ah et et tiens n'oublie pas ton pyramidion. Il prend trop de place.


 ::wub::

----------


## Kahn Lusth

> A mon sens, ça ne sera pas forcément à cause du message, de son contenu ou de sa tournure. 
> 
> Je me rappelle d'un message de Khan lust dans lequel il expliquait que les multi leur sautaient littéralement au visage lorsqu'ils se connectaient sur le site.


Celui-ci a sonné de partout et vu le passif, rien d'étonnant.  ::XD::

----------


## Anonyme1202

On peut savoir qui c'est du coup ?!  ::P:

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Ca commence par A et ça se termine par vik.

----------


## Kazemaho

> On peut savoir qui c'est du coup ?!


Petit curieux  ::):

----------


## salakis

> Celui-ci a sonné de partout et vu le passif, rien d'étonnant.

----------


## Kazemaho

Bon et les autres paliers ils sont ou?
Pour savoir si ca vaut le coup d'augmenter le don  ::):

----------


## Kahn Lusth

On a d'autres choses en stock pour les paliers mais pour le moment, on met ça au propre.

----------


## Anonyme1202

> Ca commence par A et ça se termine par vik.


J'y ai pas pensé mais ça semble tellement évident maintenant  ::o: 

Sinon j'ai une proposition pour les canards intéressés, Je veux me débarrasser de mon stock de PS4 Pro et je propose de reverser 25% (pour faire "mirroir" à presstalis  ::ninja:: ) du prix de vente final a CPC.
Histoire de : me débarrasser de ce stock qui m’emmerde et participer un peu plus au Ulule.

Je me dis qu'on pourrai même les faire passer par la rédaction CPC pour des dédicaces, ça serait sympa et ça coûte rien a par le transport...

Donc s'il y a des canards intéresses, vous pouvez me MP.

----------


## salakis

> On a d'autres choses en stock pour les paliers mais pour le moment, on met ça au propre.


J'ai proposé un palier sur Twitter...  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Sylla

> J'y ai pas pensé mais ça semble tellement évident maintenant 
> 
> Sinon j'ai une proposition pour les canards intéressés, Je veux me débarrasser de mon stock de PS4 Pro et je propose de reverser 25% (pour faire "mirroir" à presstalis ) du prix de vente final a CPC.
> Histoire de : me débarrasser de ce stock qui m’emmerde et participer un peu plus au Ulule.
> 
> Je me dis qu'on pourrai même les faire passer par la rédaction CPC pour des dédicaces, ça serait sympa et ça coûte rien a par le transport...
> 
> .


Bonne idée!

----------


## Kazemaho

> J'y ai pas pensé mais ça semble tellement évident maintenant 
> 
> Sinon j'ai une proposition pour les canards intéressés, Je veux me débarrasser de mon stock de PS4 Pro et je propose de reverser 25% (pour faire "mirroir" à presstalis ) du prix de vente final a CPC.
> Histoire de : me débarrasser de ce stock qui m’emmerde et participer un peu plus au Ulule.
> 
> Je me dis qu'on pourrai même les faire passer par la rédaction CPC pour des dédicaces, ça serait sympa et ça coûte rien a par le transport...
> 
> Donc s'il y a des canards intéresses, vous pouvez me MP.


Déjà...qu'est ce que tu fous avec un "stock" de PS4 Pro??? Tu essayes de copier Baalim avec son steam?  ::happy2::

----------


## Anonyme1202

C'est une très longue histoire  ::ninja:: 
Mais pour partir sur de bonne base et rassurer le public, elle ont été acheté en magasin et je crois que j'ai encore tous les tickets de caisse.  ::):

----------


## jeuxvaisbien

> Mais pour partir sur de bonne base et rassurer le public, elle ont été acheté en magasin

----------


## Anonyme1202

> http://resize-elle.ladmedia.fr/img/v...lin-d-oeil.gif




Je suis un gros maniaque qui cherchais un carton en parfait état pour mon mur de geek.
Puis j'ai voulu une PS4 blanche, puis une noir, puis une nouvelle révision est sortie en blanc... puis la nouvelle révision est sortie en noir... etc.  :Sweat: 
Pour finir je me suis dit que je devenais taré... donc j'ai arrêté et tout réinvesti dans un Faucon Millenium Lego et une nouvelle voiture.  ::ninja:: 

C'est dur de devenir célibataire avec une budget familiale déjà défini et pas de pension alimentaire a payer.  ::unsure::

----------


## madgic

C'est l'histoire de quelqu'un qui a très envie d'une ps4 et qui a alzheimer...  ::siffle::

----------


## Anonyme32145

Je comprends rien à votre histoire de PS4, vous êtes sûrs d'être sur le bon topic pour en parler ?  ::unsure::

----------


## Anonyme1202

C'est juste une idée pour être gagnant gagnant, je veux me débarrasser des preuves de ma folie et reverser une partie a CPC.
Après je préfére continuer en MP  ::):

----------


## madgic

On a qu'à faire un topic de Canard PC a besoin de l’aide de ses lecteurs sans flood  ::ninja::

----------


## Kazemaho

> On a qu'à faire un topic de Canard PC a besoin de l’aide de ses lecteurs sans flood


C'est pas fun ca....  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

> On a qu'à faire un topic de Canard PC a besoin de l’aide de ses lecteurs sans flood


ça me rappelle vaguement quelque chose mais quoi ?


Un truc qui me surprend, c'est le peu de soutien et/ou de relai de la part des autres sites JV (non, non, je ne parle pas de Gameblog).
GK aurait quand même pu faire une brève dessus après avoir récupéré Pipo.

----------


## Sylla

Y'a Yukish' qui a donné qui a donné des sous, mais sinon c'est vrai que même sur leur forum il ne se passe pas grand-chose, rapport à ça. Bon, les autres on en attendait rien non plus.

Sur touitteur, j'ai vu passer des trucs mais je sais plus qui c'est (JV mag peut-être?)

----------


## Magnarrok

Le jdgeek à fait une grande news sur le sujet.

----------


## jesuisunPNJ

138 243 euros.....ca monte.....

Continuons le bouche à oreille plutôt que le bouche à bouche pour canard pc....

----------


## Max_well

> ça me rappelle vaguement quelque chose mais quoi ?
> 
> 
> Un truc qui me surprend, c'est le peu de soutien et/ou de relai de la part des autres sites JV (non, non, je ne parle pas de Gameblog).
> GK aurait quand même pu faire une brève dessus après avoir récupéré Pipo.


J'ai vu une bonne partie de la rédac de GK relayer sur twitter, ce qui est déjà très bien.

----------


## moutaine

> J'ai vu une bonne partie de la rédac de GK relayer sur twitter, ce qui est déjà très bien.


de même, j'ai pu voir JV.com en parler sur Twitter.

----------


## Pinkipou

ACRIMED  vient de répercuter l'appel aux dons.

----------


## Baalim

> J'ai vu une bonne partie de la rédac de GK relayer sur twitter, ce qui est déjà très bien.


Ah, j'ignorais. J'essaye d'ignorer cette invention de satan.

----------


## madgic

Quelques idées

Pour ulule pourquoi pas faire une pub à la télé, genre pendant Koh Lanta  ::ninja:: 

Et autrement faîtes un F2P sur Steam avec pleins de cartes Steam à échanger  ::ninja:: 

Sur le site pour les non abonnées, faire des loot boxes à 50 centimes qui permette d'avoir 2 ou 3 articles premuim aléatoires pendant quelques jours  ::ninja::

----------


## Anonyme1202

Les lootbox aléatoires d'articles... Ce potentiel  :Bave:

----------


## Max_well

L’émission d'Arret sur Images sur Prestalis (avec Ivan entre autres) est disponible gratuitement : https://beta.arretsurimages.net/emis...s-de-la-presse
(Et c'est très interessant)

----------


## Edmond Edantes

> ACRIMED  vient de répercuter l'appel aux dons.


Deuxième effet kisscool, à force d'être relayé, cela taille un super costard à Presstalis; habillé pour le prochain hiver.

----------


## titi3

> Je comprends rien à votre histoire de PS4, vous êtes sûrs d'être sur le bon topic pour en parler ?


Déjà parler CONSOLE sur le forum d'un magazine qui s'appelle Canard >> PC <<  ::o:  Dehors les noobs qui jouent à un FPS ou STR au pad  :Cigare: 


Sinon je suis déjà dehors  :Fourbe:

----------


## Mydriaze

> C'est sûrement lui, il avait signé un édito dans Joystick il y a quelques années, il avait découvert le magazine par son fils.


Vous me trollez là, non? Vous êtes pas sérieux, non?

----------


## jesuisunPNJ

En fait pour l histoire, l ancêtre Joystick magazine s était déjà intéressé aux consoles il y a bien longtemps et avait lancé l encart Console news dans les annees 90 avec des tests de jeux Lynx /  gameboy et Neogeo et aussi la Nec Pcengine. Que du rêve sur papier glacé!!! Toute une autre époque....

----------


## Baalim

> En fait pour l histoire, Joystick magazine s etait deja interesse aux consoles il ya bien longtemps et avait lancé l encart Console news dans les annees 90 avec des tests de jeux Lynx /  gameboy et Neogeo et aussi la Nec Pcengine. Que du rêve !!!


Encart qui pourrait bien avoir donné naissance à un mag qui a duré un certain temps  ::siffle::

----------


## Don Moahskarton

Abwabon ? 
Pur moi Lynx c'est un navigateur web, pas un magazine.  ::ninja::

----------


## Praetor

> Abwabon ? 
> Pur moi Lynx c'est un navigateur web, pas un magazine.


Béotien!

----------


## cotueur

Si Khan se barre, je file 1000 balles.  ::ninja::

----------


## Don Moahskarton

> Béotien!


Meeeuh non, c'est juste que t'as pas vu le smiley ninja dans mon message, c'est tout. En plus, pour tout t'avouer, j'ai toujours été tièdasse a mettre autre chose que du jeu PC dans Canard PC.




> Si Khan se barre, je file 1000 balles.


Si Boulon ou Casque Noir reviennent faire des tests régulièrement, je donne 500 de plus.

----------


## johnclaude

Si Gringo revient je dis "banco, on vend la caravane".



> ça me rappelle vaguement quelque chose mais quoi ?
> 
> 
> Un truc qui me surprend, c'est le peu de soutien et/ou de relai de la part des autres sites JV (non, non, je ne parle pas de Gameblog).
> GK aurait quand même pu faire une brève dessus après avoir récupéré Pipo.


Ils le font seulement un crowdfunding sur deux: s'ils l'ont fait l'année dernières ils passent leur tour cette année mais seront dans le coup l'année prochaine.
 ::ninja:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Oui et non. Certes la rédaction ne participe plus beaucoup au forum, encore que je trouve que ça s’est amélioré, mais l’ambiance et l’attitude de la communauté que tu y trouves viennent bien du magazine. Tout ça s’est construit avec les premiers lecteurs et la rédaction quand elle participait beaucoup au forum. Je trouve qu’on ne retrouve pas du tout la même chose sur les forums de GK, jv.com ou hardware.fr par exemple. *Si ça continue jusqu’à aujourd’hui c’est que la rédaction paie toujours le forum, le mumble et les serveurs de jeu.*


Excuse-moi mais je suis inscrit depuis longtemps, et ils faut rétablir la vérité pour ceux qui sont arrivés dernièrement: ils payent beaucoup moins depuis que tous les membres de la rédaction ont des porsche plaqué or de fonction (sauf khan qui aurait une moto "mbk booster" je crois, mais je n'y connais pas grand chose en motos).

----------


## ced86

> Casque Noir reviennent faire des tests régulièrement, je donne 500 de plus.


Casque noir, c'est un peu le Thylacine de la redac : à part dessiné par Couly, on le voit plus.
Un message sur le fofo depuis 2016,  j'ai souvenir d'un test sur une simulation....

Bref, sa parole est d'or  ::):

----------


## Ruvon

> Ils le font seulement un crowdfunding sur deux: s'ils l'ont fait l'année dernières ils passent leur tour cette année mais seront dans le coup l'année prochaine.


Je passe juste pour faire remarquer à tous ceux qui parlent d'un "crowdfunding / Kickstarter l'année dernière / une fois par an" que le KS pour le site web, c'était en 2016.

C'était au cas où certains auraient du mal avec l'arithmétique niveau maternelle.

 ::ninja::

----------


## Argha

> sauf khan qui aurait une moto "mbk booster" je crois, mais je n'y connais pas grand chose en motos.


C'est un peu le 4x4 Porsche des Motocyclistes en mieux.

----------


## Jisss

J'ai donné aussi, déjà que je ne trouve plus ni Tilt ni Hebdologiciel en faisant mes courses chez mammouth !

----------


## Mydriaze

> Petite interview d'Ivan chez Ogaming pour ceux que ça intéressent :


Qu'est ce qu'il est bô...

----------


## Sariyah

Je viens de regarder l'interview d'Ivan. Allez les Canards, 142889€ on y est presque !  ::happy2::

----------


## Grosnours

A voté donné payé participé.
L'abonnement numérique issu du dernier Kickstarter allait sur sa fin, cela me donne une bonne opportunité pour le prolonger.
Pratique, ces difficultés financières récurrentes !  ::ninja:: 

Ce n'est pas que je lise goulûment le magasine mais j'estime que CPC est une part indispensable du paysage global, ou tout au moins du mien. C'est un tout (magasine + forum + mumble) dont je pourrais _in fine_ me passer mais bon faut avouer que cela me ferait bien chier quand même.
Quel que soit leur mode de diffusion (papier, numérique, télépathie) voire même quel que soit leur contenu, il faut que CPC existe.

----------


## Don Moahskarton

> Casque noir, c'est un peu le Thylacine de la redac : à part dessiné par Couly, on le voit plus.
> Un message sur le fofo depuis 2016,  j'ai souvenir d'un test sur une simulation....
> 
> Bref, sa parole est d'or


C'est vrai que son implication dans le mag est un mystère. Autant je pouvais me dire qu'il faisait la finance et la direction jusqu’à récemment, autant depuis que Ivan est passé de "Co-rédac-chef" a "Directeur de publication", voir même ptet "Directeur" tout court si on en croit la vidéo Ogaming, le role Casque noir est vachement mystérieux.

Après ptet qu'il coordonne presse-non-stop, incluant CPC et CPCHW, le premier géré par Ivan et l'autre par TB. Maintenant j'en sais rien.

----------


## Setzer

C'est le Président de presse non stop, ze big boss.

----------


## Praetor

Les aspects administratifs d'une entreprise, même petite, sont un monstre job. Ça peut occuper à plein temps si on ne passe pas par des cabinets externes (qui coûtent des sous donc il est possible que PNS ne le fasse pas ou de façon très limitée). Rien que les déclarations URSSAF mensuelles prennent un temps fou.

----------


## madgic

On va surement atteindre le 150k avant la fin du week-end  :Vibre:

----------


## Jeckhyl

Tiens un certain El Gringo a donné des sous  ::): .

----------


## Sariyah

> On va surement atteindre le 150k avant la fin du week-end


Oui il y a moyen. 146654€.. C'est quand même la classe ça aura pas trainé.  :Cigare:

----------


## Praetor

Là il va falloir donner les stretch goals suivants parce que actuellement il n'y a absolument aucune raison d'aller au-delà des 150k. Ou arrêter la campagne s'il n'y a rien au-delà, mais ce serait dommage de ne pas profiter de l'engouement pour financer des projets (Humanoïde, version en ligne de CPCHW, etc.).

----------


## Zodex

> Là il va falloir donner les stretch goals suivants parce que actuellement il n'y a absolument aucune raison d'aller au-delà des 150k. Ou arrêter la campagne s'il n'y a rien au-delà, mais ce serait dommage de ne pas profiter de l'engouement pour financer des projets (Humanoïde, version en ligne de CPCHW, etc.).


_"(...)et pour la suite, si ce formidable mouvement de soutien persiste, on a un plan de conquête du monde diabolique à vous proposer..."_

Cela me parait être une raison tout à fait valable pour continuer et tenter d'aller au delà des 150k.  ::ninja::

----------


## dYnkYn

Surtout c'est une campagne de soutien. J'ai envie de dire que oser les stretch goals, non ?

----------


## Boyblue

> Surtout c'est une campagne de soutien. J'ai envie de dire que oser les stretch goals, non ?


Je ne trouve pas, c'est une campagne de soutien qui sera suivie d'importants changements pour CPC. Du coup donner des indications sur ce qui sera réalisable grâce au financement pourrait motiver des gens à participer.

On sait déjà qu'à 200 000 il y aura un numéro spéciale pour les 15 ans du mag.

----------


## Foxyrad

Pas moyen de négocier le Hors Série spécial 15ans pour les 160K ?  ::'(:

----------


## Sylla

Ca ca doit déjà être prévu je pense.

----------


## Don Moahskarton

Je les voit mal dire "Ah c'est ballot, pour 20k de plus on vous faisait un numéro spécial... Bon pour vous consoler on a marqué 15ans sur la pastille en couv'."
D'un autre coté, je vois mal l'ordre de grandeur du surcout d'un numéro exceptionnel. Genre le numéro 300 et le numéro 200 ils sont chouettes, mais quel est le surcout pour presse non stop ? 2K ? 10K ? 47.13K et 2 barres Twix ? Aucune idée.

D'ailleurs depuis cette belle époque, Slipman est un peu en hibernation. C'était copyright Boulon ou.. ?

----------


## AttilaLeHein

Et bien voilà, moi aussi j'ai donné mon or à CPC, qui donne bien son sang et son encre pour nous depuis des années.
Fidèle lecteur et forumeur depuis 7 ans maintenant, je n'allais pas laisser une si belle aventure finir aussi brusquement juste à cause d'une boite tierce qui sait pas gérer ses sous et pense que le racket est une bonne solution, nanmého !

Et puis en voyant la direction que prend le mag, avec ses dossiers traitant de l'univers autour du jeu vidéo même, ses codes, ses faiseurs... (mention spéciale au dossier multi-numéro sur les conditions de travail dans les métiers du jv, c'était du journalisme de grande qualité) j'ai toute confiance en la rédac pour continuer à nous faire un papelard de qualité pour les années à venir !  :;): 

Et puis bon, si CPC disparait où je vais bien pouvoir aller pour glander au bureau pendant des heures hein ?  ::ninja::

----------


## tompalmer

Pour info on peut pas arrêter les campagnes avant leur terme  ::):

----------


## Sariyah

On est à 666€ du but. 666...  ::blink::  edit : Dépassé.  ::P:

----------


## acdctabs

406€ maintenant ^^ Bon normalement c'est dépassé dans la journée.
C'est bon on a sauvé l'emploi de Polynette ?

----------


## Wubri

vivement la paie que je puisse participer mais punaise que c'est long d'attendre pour vous soutenir

EDIT: bon les 150.000 € sont dépassés (déjà)

----------


## Sariyah

Un bon dimanche matin.  ::lol::

----------


## Flad

Bon les 150k c'est fait.



> ♫Et maintenant ?♫

----------


## loopkiller2

A ce rythme ils vont racheter Presstalis :D

----------


## Foxyrad

Une bonne chose de fait!
On veut de nouveaux palliers maintenant!

----------


## Catel



----------


## Nicolus

Les doigts dans le nez et une bière dans l'autre main!  ::P:

----------


## Don Moahskarton

Dépasséééééééééééééé !!!!
 :Vibre:   :Vibre:   :Vibre:   :Vibre:   :Vibre:   :Vibre:   :Vibre:   :Vibre:   :Vibre:

----------


## Max_well

J'imagine qu'il feront l'update demain, pour refaire un tour de couverture presse.

----------


## nightoy

Que du bonheur à partir de maintenant. Bravo à tous, c'était rapide et efficace ! J'attends de voir la réaction de la rédaction et les projets cités mais gardés secrets

----------


## Nicolus



----------


## olivarius

On va pouvoir avoir un forum digne de 2018 avec la possibilité de faire des copier/coller d'images  ::lol::

----------


## Groufac

:Clap:

----------


## azruqh

> J'imagine qu'il feront l'update demain, pour refaire un tour de couverture presse.


Ce serait mieux que quelqu'un s'en charge dès aujourd'hui. Je ne suis pas spécialiste du fonctionnement des sites de financement participatif mais j'imagine que le weekend est propice à agréger un public un peu moins concerné mais tout aussi bienveillant. Ce serait dommage que tous ces gens repartent en se disant que l'objectif a été atteint alors qu'on est à moins de 50000 € de la conquête du monde...

----------


## Setzer

Je me pose quand même une petite question sur laquelle j'ai interrogé Ivan sur tweeter : dans quelle mesure le financement Ulule na va pas venir grossir le chiffre d'affaire de CPC de cette année et donc engendrer une ponction plus importante de la taxe prestalis ? Vu qu'il s'agit d'un pourcentage du CA et que le chiffrage de la taxe a été calculé sur une projection des CA des années précédente (enfin j'imagine) je ne sais pas si cela à un impact sur le montant réel qu'ils vont récupérer sur ce financement...

----------


## Jeckhyl

Vu la dynamique de dons actuelle, qui en fait a vachement baissé, je me demande si ce ne serait pas mieux de la part de la rédac de ne pas viser plus haut avec des objectifs inatteignables. 

L'objectif était de sauver le journal, il est atteint, ne pas demander plus ; et surtout ne pas mélanger sauvetage et améliorations car pour le coup, le mélange des genres fait passer dans ma tête de "on a besoin d'un coup de main" à "on est des morts de faim à la Chris Roberts" ; c'est sûrement faux mais c'est ce que ça m'évoque. Si des gens veulent filer plus pour solidifier la situation du journal tant mieux (j'ai filé moi-même 70 balles en ce sens, je précise). De nouveaux stretch goals pour conquérir le monde sont à mon avis des erreurs de com.

----------


## Nicolus

> Je me pose quand même une petite question sur laquelle j'ai interrogé Ivan sur tweeter : dans quelle mesure le financement Ulule na va pas venir grossir le chiffre d'affaire de CPC de cette année et donc engendrer une ponction plus importante de la taxe prestalis ? Vu qu'il s'agit d'un pourcentage du CA et que le chiffrage de la taxe a été calculé sur une projection des CA des années précédente (enfin j'imagine) je ne sais pas si cela à un impact sur le montant réel qu'ils vont récupérer sur ce financement...


Les contreparties d'ulule sont numériques, donc à priori ne sont en rien concernées par Presstaliss qui se sucre sur le CA des ventes de kiosque.

----------


## AttilaLeHein

> Je me pose quand même une petite question sur laquelle j'ai interrogé Ivan sur tweeter : dans quelle mesure le financement Ulule na va pas venir grossir le chiffre d'affaire de CPC de cette année et donc engendrer une ponction plus importante de la taxe prestalis ? Vu qu'il s'agit d'un pourcentage du CA et que le chiffrage de la taxe a été calculé sur une projection des CA des années précédente (enfin j'imagine) je ne sais pas si cela à un impact sur le montant réel qu'ils vont récupérer sur ce financement...


Ivan avait répondu à cette question justement : Presstalis ne ponctionne que sur le CA venant des ventes en kiosque, les sous des ventes par abonnement et des dons vont directement à Presse Non Stop.

EDIT : grillayd par un lapin rose, quelle ironie.  ::P:

----------


## azruqh

> Vu la dynamique de dons actuelle, qui en fait a vachement baissé, je me demande si ce ne serait pas mieux de la part de la rédac de ne pas viser plus haut avec des objectifs inatteignables. 
> 
> L'objectif était de sauver le journal, il est atteint, ne pas demander plus ; et surtout ne pas mélanger sauvetage et améliorations car pour le coup, le mélange des genres fait passer dans ma tête de "on a besoin d'un coup de main" à "on est des morts de faim à la Chris Roberts" ; c'est sûrement faux mais c'est ce que ça m'évoque. Si des gens veulent filer plus pour solidifier la situation du journal tant mieux (j'ai filé moi-même 70 balles en ce sens, je précise). De nouveaux stretch goals pour conquérir le monde sont à mon avis des erreurs de com.


Je suis en partie d'accord avec toi, à ceci près que le journal entre dans une phase de transformation. Sauver le journal, c'est une chose, l'aider à se renouveler pour faire face à une crise qui s'annonce durable, c'est une chose encore plus grande, qui englobe la première et nécessite en plus d'autres ressources.

----------


## Nicolus

> Vu la dynamique de dons actuelle, qui en fait a vachement baissé, je me demande si ce ne serait pas mieux de la part de la rédac de ne pas viser plus haut avec des objectifs inatteignables. 
> 
> L'objectif était de sauver le journal, il est atteint, ne pas demander plus ; et surtout ne pas mélanger sauvetage et améliorations car pour le coup, le mélange des genres fait passer dans ma tête de "on a besoin d'un coup de main" à "on est des morts de faim à la Chris Roberts" ; c'est sûrement faux mais c'est ce que ça m'évoque. Si des gens veulent filer plus pour solidifier la situation du journal tant mieux (j'ai filé moi-même 70 balles en ce sens, je précise). De nouveaux stretch goals pour conquérir le monde sont à mon avis des erreurs de com.


Pas idiot. J'imagine que ce serait pas mal qu'ils se gardent  une "réserve de sécurité" parce que comment je le vois  il est pas impossible que dans 1 an ou 2, Presstaliss revienne à la charge en mode "bon en fait c'était pas assez...je te pique en plus ta bière et ton slip merci "

----------


## Cannes

> Vu la dynamique de dons actuelle, qui en fait a vachement baissé, je me demande si ce ne serait pas mieux de la part de la rédac de ne pas viser plus haut avec des objectifs inatteignables.


Ils ont deja fait ca pour un jeu, ça pourrait aussi s'adapter a CPC sans doute.

----------


## Zerger

On oublie Prestallis !  ::lol::

----------


## madgic

Mais qu'est ce que vous avez à vouloir modifier le forum  :Boom: 

Bon ok la version mobile est peut-être à revoir mais la version desktop est pour moi très bien.

----------


## Foxyrad

> Pas idiot. J'imagine que ce serait pas mal qu'ils se gardent  une "réserve de sécurité" parce que comment je le vois  il est pas impossible que dans 1 an ou 2, Presstaliss revienne à la charge en mode "bon en fait c'était pas assez...je te pique en plus ta bière et ton slip merci "


La réserve de sécurité c'est un peu le 150%.

----------


## Setzer

> Les contreparties d'ulule sont numériques, donc à priori ne sont en rien concernées par Presstaliss qui se sucre sur le CA des ventes de kiosque.


Merci pour la précision  :;):

----------


## Catel

Oui, ne faites pas comme Gamekult qui a rendu son forum insupportable et inutilisable sous prétexte de favoriser les téléphones.

----------


## NASH54

Bonjour à tous et bien sincèrement heureux de faire partie d'une communauté reconnaissante et un un peu folle comme l'est la rédaction de CPC qui n'hésite pas a mettre la main au portefeuille pour sauver notre magazine préféré et notre passion du jeu vidéo ! que je suis lis et suis depuis le début !
Ouep pourquoi vouloir changer ce forum il est très bien!
Longue vie à CPC papier soyez toujours aussi bon bon sérieux dans vos tests et infos sans vous prendre la tète car j'adore vos titres et votre humour longue vie à CPC !  :;):  
Ne changez rien  :;):

----------


## Jeckhyl

> La réserve de sécurité c'est un peu le 150%.


Non les 150% c'est pour payer le racket de Presstalis jusqu'à la dernière échéance (alors que les 100.000 c'était pour l'année à venir).

----------


## Mastaba

> La réserve de sécurité c'est un peu le 150%.


Le 150% c'est juste pour le racket de 25% plus le racket de 2.25%/1%.

----------


## Trollux

Hello,

Nouvel inscrit sur le forum mais lecteur occasionnel  ::ninja::  de longue date, je passe juste pour dire que je suis heureux que ce crowdfunding se fasse et vais de ce pas prendre un abonnement !
@La rédac : Faites ce que vous voulez de mes sous grands fous (et grandes folles  ::trollface:: ) ! Cet îlot de qualité dans la presse, qu'elle soit papier ou numérique, doit vivre !

----------


## Nicolus

> Ivan avait répondu à cette question justement : Presstalis ne ponctionne que sur le CA venant des ventes en kiosque, les sous des ventes par abonnement et des dons vont directement à Presse Non Stop.
> 
> EDIT : grillayd par un lapin rose, quelle ironie.


Wé mais ce lapin rose il est  badass  ::P:  donc no hard feeling au contraire!

----------


## Don Moahskarton

Je pense que les calculs sont super complexes du coté de presse non stop.
Faut prévoir a long terme le bouleversement du passage en mensuel, qui entre autre change:
- la quantité de rédaction
- le temps de rédaction
- le nombre d'impression de chaque exemplaire
- la fréquence de distribution
- le rapport d'invendus

Sans compter les frais colatéraux pour:
- réorganiser la rédaction au nouveau rythme
- concevoir le format mensuel papier
- re-penser le rapport entre le web et le papier
- implémenter les modifications dans leurs outil de backoffice pour le site oueb.

Et encore, j'ai pondu cette liste en 3minutes. C'est dire à quel point la contribution de M'Bolo, le grand voyant medium de la rédac, doit être grande.
Les 150k c'est a mon humble avis un résultat plus abouti que simplement "(2.25% du CA kiosque 2017 de CPCHW + 1% du CA kiosque 2017 de CPC) *5".
Donc si la rédac a bien bossé, les 150K c'est pour prendre en compte toute l'affaire: taxe presstalis, transformation mensuelle, marge de sécurité, etc.
D'un autre côté, leurs estimations ne doivent pas être loin du doigt mouillé sur certain points... Je pense qu'ils vont avoir des surprises durant leur transformation, bonnes ou mauvaises.

----------


## DangerMo

Pas encore donné de mon côté (fin de mois difficile dès le 12 du mois en ce moment), mais prévu à la prochaine paie.
J'en vois pas mal qui demandent des améliorations, de ceci, de cela, de faire revenir des collaborateurs, de mettre à jour le forum...

De mon côté, si vous ne changez rien, à part la périodicité, je m'en contrefous. Le but serait, idéalement, que Canard PC perdure en tant que publication régulière, que le staff tourne de temps en temps pour permettre au noyau dur du magazine de mettre en avant des rédacteurs qu'ils auraient déniché ici ou là afin de leur faire gagner en maturité tout en conservant au pot commun l'esprit qui caractérise ce magazine et ceux qui l'ont précédé, avant que ces rédacteurs volent de leur propres ailes, publient des livres, etc....

Bref, qu'il reste, de façon pérenne, une publication dans laquelle j'ai confiance et qui me tient informé sans me prendre pour un con.

----------


## Boyblue

Stretch goal à 300 000 ? :;):

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Pas encore donné de mon côté (fin de mois difficile dès le 12 du mois en ce moment), mais prévu à la prochaine paie.
> J'en vois pas mal qui demandent des améliorations, de ceci, de cela, de faire revenir des collaborateurs, de mettre à jour le forum...
> 
> De mon côté, si vous ne changez rien, à part la périodicité, je m'en contrefous. Le but serait, idéalement, que Canard PC perdure en tant que publication régulière, que le staff tourne de temps en temps pour permettre au noyau dur du magazine de mettre en avant des rédacteurs qu'ils auraient déniché ici ou là afin de leur faire gagner en maturité tout en conservant au pot commun l'esprit qui caractérise ce magazine et ceux qui l'ont précédé, avant que ces rédacteurs volent de leur propres ailes, publient des livres, etc....
> 
> Bref, qu'il reste, de façon pérenne, une publication dans laquelle j'ai confiance et qui me tient informé sans me prendre pour un con.


Voilà.

----------


## tompalmer

> https://tof.cx/images/2018/03/18/aad...e6d13938ef.jpg
> 
> Stretch goal à 300 000 ?


Trop cher

----------


## salakis

> https://tof.cx/images/2018/03/18/aad...e6d13938ef.jpg
> 
> Stretch goal à 300 000 ?


Je preferais mon idée

----------


## Eprefall

160k : réouverture du topic de l'actu.
180k : réouverture du topic du cœur.
200k : grâce de tous les permas du forum.
 ::ninja::

----------


## LtBlight

> Pas encore donné de mon côté (fin de mois difficile dès le 12 du mois en ce moment), mais prévu à la prochaine paie.


Pour info (à part si je me trompe) tu peux donner dès maintenant car tu seras prélevé uniquement à la fin de la campagne Ulule, donc le 13 Avril 2018.

Sinon ravi d'avoir contribué à se débarrasser de Presstalis sur les 5 ans qui viennent, longue vie au canard !

----------


## Boyblue

> Pour info (à part si je me trompe) tu peux donner dès maintenant car tu seras prélevé uniquement à la fin de la campagne Ulule, donc le 13 Avril 2018.


Oui ça marche généralement comme ça, il faut attendre la fin de la campagne pour être débité au cas où elle soit annulée ou n'atteigne pas l'objectif.

----------


## Alrinach

Méfiance DangerMo si tu es à sec pour donner de suite. J'ai déjà été débité donc attends pour pas te mettre dans la merde ;p.

----------


## GrosDudule

> Pour info (à part si je me trompe) tu peux donner dès maintenant car tu seras prélevé uniquement à la fin de la campagne Ulule, donc le 13 Avril 2018.
> 
> Sinon ravi d'avoir contribué à se débarrasser de Presstalis sur les 5 ans qui viennent, longue vie au canard !


C'est remboursé en cas d'échec.

Mon compte est bien débité à l'heure qu'il est.

----------


## dYnkYn

Ulule prélève direct, Kickstarter prélève à la fin.

----------


## Baalim

> Ulule prélève direct, Kickstarter prélève à la fin.


Etrange, je ne vois aucun prélèvement chez moi.

----------


## LtBlight

Moi aussi pas de débit pour le moment.

----------


## Kayno

150k  ::o:

----------


## lustucuit

> Mais qu'est ce que vous avez à vouloir modifier le forum 
> 
> Bon ok la version mobile est peut-être à revoir mais la version desktop est pour moi très bien.


Ah pas mieux du coup, il y quelques demandes de changement pour le forum mais vous lui reprocher quoi ? Il marche très bien comme ça non...

Sinon bravo la communauté  :;):

----------


## Calys

Pour moi ils ont prélevé le jour où le financement était atteint.

A mon avis ce doit être :
- financement < objectif : prélèvement quand l'objectif est atteint
- financement > objectif : prélèvement direct

----------


## Boyblue

> Etrange, je ne vois aucun prélèvement chez moi.


Pareil, mais j'ai payé par paypal c'est peut-être pour ça.

----------


## azruqh

> Etrange, je ne vois aucun prélèvement chez moi.





> Pareil, mais j'ai payé par paypal c'est peut-être pour ça.


Le prélèvement, c'est pas à la fin de la campagne ?

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Pour moi ils ont prélevé le jour où le financement était atteint.
> 
> A mon avis ce doit être :
> - financement < objectif : prélèvement quand l'objectif est atteint
> - financement > objectif : prélèvement direct


Je viens de voir ta réponse. Merci bastien.

----------


## Boyblue

Bon c'est bien ça d'après le site ulule. Paiement par CB prélevé directement, paiement paypal à la fin de la campagne.

----------


## NASH54

Bonsoir, perso je viens de vérifier ça a été prélevé chez moi  ::rolleyes::

----------


## tompalmer

> Pour moi ils ont prélevé le jour où le financement était atteint.
> 
> A mon avis ce doit être :
> - financement < objectif : prélèvement quand l'objectif est atteint
> - financement > objectif : prélèvement direct


Non, les sites Français prélèvent en direct pour éviter les défauts de paiement après financement (ça arrive sur Kickstarter)

Si ça n'atteint pas y'a un remboursement tout simplement.

----------


## cooly08

> Mais qu'est ce que vous avez à vouloir modifier le forum 
> 
> Bon ok la version mobile est peut-être à revoir mais la version desktop est pour moi très bien.


J'utilise la version desktop sur mobile (qui fonctionne étonnement bien finalement) parce que la version mobile...  ::O: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Oui, ne faites pas comme Gamekult qui a rendu son forum insupportable et inutilisable sous prétexte de favoriser les téléphones.


Quelle horreur leur truc.  :Facepalm: 
C'est immonde, incompréhensible et bordélique.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Bonjour à tous et bien sincèrement heureux de faire partie d'une communauté reconnaissante et un un peu folle comme l'est la rédaction de CPC qui n'hésite pas a mettre la main au portefeuille pour sauver notre magazine préféré et notre passion du jeu vidéo ! que je suis lis et suis depuis le début !
> Ouep pourquoi vouloir changer ce forum il est très bien!
> Longue vie à CPC papier soyez toujours aussi bon bon sérieux dans vos tests et infos sans vous prendre la tète car j'adore vos titres et votre humour longue vie à CPC !  
> Ne changez rien


Ouais je suis d'accord le forum est bien.
Faudrait juste un bouton pour ajouter les balises twitter comme pour quotes ou youtube.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Etrange, je ne vois aucun prélèvement chez moi.


Ça doit être à la tête du client.
Ils ont vu ton backlog, ils ont compris qu'ils pouvaient te prendre du pognon à n'importe quel moment.  ::ninja::

----------


## Foxyrad

Oui le forum est fonctionnel je trouve, juste un peu moche on pourrait dire ?  ::siffle:: 
Mais après, tant que je peux toujours récolter la frustration des joueurs du Topic Star Citizen, pas besoin de changement pour ma part.  ::ninja::

----------


## Anonyme1202

Le tendre nectar qui s'écoule du topic Star Citizen est un met de choix  ::wub::

----------


## Don Moahskarton

> Mais après, tant que je peux toujours récolter la frustration des joueurs du Topic Star Citizen, pas besoin de changement pour ma part.


D'ailleurs je suis frustré: dans Star Citizen y'a des vaisseaux de toutes les tailles, des voitures, des motos et même un tank. Par contre, moi qui voulait mon véhicule marcheur, eh beh jl'ai po ::(: 
Je veux faire du RP Pacific Rim, moi ! Se faire larguer avec bottes magnétiques sur la coque d'un space-porte-avion, marcher entre les tourelles jusqu'au bridge, et mettre un gnon au pilote avec une épée de 10m de long !

Pour sortir du HS, je propose un stretch goal: 160K, ouverture du sous-forum Star Citizen.  ::trollface::

----------


## Zepolak

> 200k : grâce de tous les permas du forum.


Un mois plus tard, y a plus de modération vivante.  :Splash:

----------


## moutaine

> Un mois plus tard, y a plus de modération vivante.


ou alors un recrutement massif se fait alors.  :Bave:

----------


## Argha

> ou alors un recrutement massif se fait alors.


En prenant en priorité des personnes avec des troubles du répétage en priorité.  :Bave:

----------


## fenrhir

> 150k


Ouep, les membres de la rédac doivent se demander ce qu'il se passe, même yvan n'a pas encore tweeté l'info  ::P:

----------


## Sylla

> Ouep, les membres de la rédac doivent se demander ce qu'il se passe, même yvan n'a pas encore tweeté l'info


*I* - van, bon sang !

----------


## Flad

Visiblement I van du rêve vu les dons :-P

----------


## Bloub et Riz

Je pense que la rédac' est sous le choc en ce lundi matin...

----------


## PrinceGITS

Ils sont surtout chez le concessionnaire Porsche pour faire reprendre les vieilles obtenues avec le Kickstarter et repartir avec un modèle tout neuf.

----------


## NASH54

Avec ce qu'il y a de collecté sur ulule t’achète pas beaucoup de Porsche neuves mdr  ::rolleyes:: 
Bonne journée. ::P:

----------


## Mastaba

> Avec ce qu'il y a de collecté sur ulule t’achète pas beaucoup de Porsche neuves mdr 
> Bonne journée.

----------


## Calys

> Ouep, les membres de la rédac doivent se demander ce qu'il se passe, même yvan n'a pas encore tweeté l'info






 ::siffle::

----------


## moutaine

> 


Laisse les dormir, il verront peut-être mieux avec quelques heures de sommeils en plus.  ::ninja::

----------


## Haraban

Encore faut-il utiliser Twitter  ::P:  .
Même si j’admets que les canards sont prompts à nous faire profiter des tweet directement sur topics du forum, nous permettant de ne pas nous salir en allant chez l'oiseau bleu.

----------


## Croaker

Mise à jour à l'instant :

----------


## Akodo

Je sais pas trop quoi penser du nouveau palier à 300k. J ai donné de l argent pour permettre à cpc de bosser sereinement, et de pouvoir continuer à lire mon magazine... 300k pour relancer humanoïde c est quand même gourmand. Et puis en version web ça m attire pas du tout.

----------


## loopkiller2

> Je sais pas trop quoi penser du nouveau palier à 300k. J ai donné de l argent pour permettre à cpc de bosser sereinement, et de pouvoir continuer à lire mon magazine... 300k pour relancer humanoïde c est quand même gourmand. Et puis en version web ça m attire pas du tout.


IDEM, Humanoïde je m'en fiche un peu, après j'imagine que c'était un très bon mag. Il y a beaucoup de demandes là dessus, mais j'en fait pas partie.  En revanche j'attends la refonte de la boutique en ligne. Très heureux en tout cas pour CPC que leur campagne soit un succès.

----------


## Franky Mikey

C'est chouette. Je vais sûrement remettre un petit brouzouf pour le principe, mais comme beaucoup de gens ici je reste très attaché au papier, et donc un peu moins séduit par une relance d'Humanoïde en version site payant. Mais ça me ferait plaisir que ça marche et que ça trouve son public.  ::):

----------


## cooly08

Humanoïde.  :Bave:

----------


## ziafab

J'aurais préféré un palier 300 % = le mag reste bimensuel...  :Mellow2:

----------


## Narm

> Humanoïde.


 ::wub:: 
Et on peut donner refiler l'accès au site à qui on veut ?
Vu que je vais en avoir deux, je pense faire un mini concours  ::P: 

Par contre : 



> Un nouveau nom, car la marque « Humanoïde » ne nous appartient plus;


 ::sad::

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Mais si on n’atteint pas les 300 000 euros, où va l’argent ?
> 
> Si l’objectif de 300% n’est pas atteint, vos contributions au-delà de 150 000 euros renforceront notre indépendance en nous aidant à autofinancer la modernisation de nos moyens techniques.


Des Titan XP dans tous les PC de la rédac, classe!  ::ninja::

----------


## Zerger

Je m'attendais pas à un nouveau pallier aussi élevé, 300K quand meme. Au final, est-ce qu'un projet sur 30 jours ce n'est pas trop, sachant que les principaux interessés réagissent pendant la premiere semaine?
On dirait qu'ils n'avaient prévu que les 150K soit atteints et aussi rapidement

----------


## tenshu

> Mise à jour à l'instant :
> 
> https://d2homsd77vx6d2.cloudfront.ne...071d700917.jpg


On relance humanoïdes mais:
- pas avec le même nom
- sur un support différent
- avec un contenu différent
- une rédac différente

Avec la création d'un site maison *tousse* alors que celui du mag reste au mieux pas terrible ?

On a toujours aucune idée de la viabilité du futur mensuel projection à l'appui.
On a toujours pas de signe que cette levée va permettre de consolider la solvabilité pour payer les coûts salariaux vu à la vitesse à laquelle le surplus du KS a été dépensé.

Je suis le seul à penser que ça devient un peu n'importe quoi ?

À 500k on ouvre un bar ?

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Vous méprenez pas si ça se trouve ça va être formidable et c'est tout ce que je souhaite.
Mais on en sait juste rien là.

----------


## Sylla

Peut-être que ça va motiver les nostalgiques d'Humanoide, mais je ne sais pas si ça va suffire et mobiliser autant que "sauvons Canard Pc".

----------


## ced86

j'ai actualisé l'OP pour qu'il soit plus claire, lisible....

Sur le fond, content que la quasi faillite de Presstalis n'entraine pas CPC.
Sacré marche, le pallier des 300k, il vise plus haut que le KS !

----------


## tompalmer

Faudrait voir ce qu'il y a après, parce qu'Humanoïde je m'en tamponne un peu, je pense que y'avait d'autre priorité.
C'est chiant d'annoncer un seul pallier à l'avance, surtout quand les marches sont super hautes.

----------


## ziafab

> Faudrait voir ce qu'il y a après, parce qu'Humanoïde je m'en tamponne un peu, je pense que y'avait d'autre priorité.


CPC Bimensuel, bimensuel !!  :Manif:

----------


## madgic

Faudrait mettre en avant la pallier à 200k avec le numéro spécial des 15 ans. Là il est caché dans les contreparties...

Et pour humanoïdes, jamais lu ou vu donc ça me fait ni chaud ni froid.

----------


## Anonyme32145

> On a toujours aucune idée de la viabilité du futur mensuel projection à l'appui.
> On a toujours pas de signe que cette levée va permettre de consolider la solvabilité pour payer les coûts salariaux vu à la vitesse à laquelle le surplus du KS a été dépensé.


Je pense qu'ils vont faire de leurs mieux. Ils ont pas l'habitude de détayer le détail des ventes en kiosques, abonnements etc. donc je pense pas qu'ils vont donner les détails de leurs finances et des perspectives économiques. On peut juste supposer qu'ils ont calculé correctement, parce que c'est dans leur intérêt ?

(Je ne pense pas avoir de biais de confirmation dans mon message, je n'ai pas donné sur Ulule)

----------


## azruqh

> J'aurais préféré un palier 300 % = le mag reste bimensuel...


 :Mellow2:

----------


## nightoy

Surpris de ce pallier un peu trop élevé à mon goût. J'aurai préféré qu'ils gardent un échantillonnage de 50k avec des projets qui parlent à la majorité, Humanoïde ne faisant clairement pas l'unanimité parmi les canards s'exprimant du moins ici. C'est que mon avis, mais je trouve que ce pallier a été très rapidement décidé, et du coup bâclé. 

Dans un monde idéal, la rédac aurait pu nous consulter à travers un sondage Flash sur nos attentes et notre volonté d'aider encore une fois (pour ceux ayant déjà participé).

Un peu déçu donc de ce move  :tired:

----------


## Flad

Un peu pareil.
Autant un pallier à genre 200k (aucune idée si c'est réaliste/réalisable) pour : 



> Si l’objectif de 300% n’est pas atteint, vos contributions au-delà de 150 000 euros renforceront notre indépendance en nous aidant à autofinancer la modernisation de nos moyens techniques, de toute façon indispensable à tout développement online futur. En priorité, un *remplacement complet de notre boutique et de notre système de gestion d‘abonnement* afin notamment de pouvoir enfin gérer les prélèvements mensuels et les abonnements multi-titres.


m’inciterais plus à verser mon obole, autant les 300K pour l'huma  ::trollface::  ça me touche pas.

----------


## tompalmer

Pourquoi humanoïde s'était arrêté d'ailleurs ? 

Faut savoir que Pcinpact est dans le processus de lancer son mag aussi.

----------


## hamish

De mon côté, je suis aussi un peu déçu de ce palier unique et gigantesque... Pas que je veux pas le retour d'humanoïde, au contraire, j'en rêve la nuit ! Mais le montant demandé me paraît vraiment inatteignable, maintenant que le rythme des dons a bien ralenti. Du coup, j'ai peur qu'on ait l'eau à la bouche, et puis finalement, plouf, rien au final... D'ailleurs, si le palier n'est pas atteint, ça veux dire que c'est définitivement mort pour le projet ? Ou bien vous tenterez quand même la diversification annoncée, mais plus tard, avec vos fonds propres ?
Autre chose, comme dis plus haut, pourquoi ne pas clarifier cette histoire de mag spécial 15 ans, avec un palier officiel à 200000 € ? Je comprends vraiment pas...
D'ailleurs, pourquoi avoir joué les mystérieux au départ, et ne pas avoir annoncé directement vos projets ? Je suis presque sûr que la résurrection d'humanoïde et l'abonnement d'un an au futur site aurait motivé les gens à donner un peu plus...
Enfin bref, je vous souhaite de tout coeur de réunir la somme et de pouvoir faire tout ce que vous avez en tête, mais j'ai peur de rêver pour rien...

----------


## Anonyme32145

> De mon côté, je suis aussi un peu déçu de ce palier unique et gigantesque... Pas que je veux pas le retour d'humanoïde, au contraire, j'en rêve la nuit ! Mais le montant demandé me paraît vraiment inatteignable, maintenant que le rythme des dons a bien ralenti. 
> 
> Enfin bref, je vous souhaite de tout coeur de réunir la somme et de pouvoir faire tout ce que vous avez en tête, mais j'ai peur de rêver pour rien...


En même temps si lancer le projet coûte 150 000€ ils allaient pas mettre un palier à 50K et se retrouver en difficulté.
Je me fais pas de soucis pour les 300K, ils ont fait 100K en UN jour, sur une campagne qui en compte 30, ça a continué à augmenter ce week end... Donc vous faites pas de bile tout de suite.

----------


## Olorin

J'aimais beaucoup Humanoide, mais j'ai l'impression qu'il y avait d'autre priorité avant de relancer un mag qui n'avait pas assez de lecteurs pour être viable.
Une version online de CPC Hardware, avec accès aux archives, par exemple.

----------


## Achille

Justement il ne doit pas y avoir beaucoup de fonds propres pour de la diversification, vu qu'il n'y en avait pas pour faire face au coup bas de Presstalis... Ca fait beaucoup 300 K€ !

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> J'aimais beaucoup Humanoide, mais j'ai l'impression qu'il y avait d'autre priorité avant de relancer un mag qui n'avait pas assez de lecteurs pour être viable.
> *Une version online de CPC Hardware, avec accès aux archives*, par exemple.


 :Bave:

----------


## Anonyme32145

> J'aimais beaucoup Humanoide, mais j'ai l'impression qu'il y avait d'autre priorité avant de relancer un mag qui n'avait pas assez de lecteurs pour être viable.


Il était pas viable mais c'était du papier, vendu en kiosques... Ce n'est pas le même coût qu'un site web avec abonnement.

----------


## Darth

Mon caillou dans la mare également pour CPC Hardware en numerique et archives consultables pour les abonnés. Le nombre de fois ou je dois bourriner une douzaine de mag pour retrouver l'info qui m’intéresse ça me rend fou.
Autant j'ai passé l'âge d'acheter Canardpc, autant le Hardware ça reste mon indispensable.

----------


## Jeliel

Suis pas fan du nouveau palier. L'amélioration de CPC Hardware me paraissait plus pertinente.

Gaffe à pas noyer le truc et perdre la flamme.

----------


## Mastaba

Humanoïde c'est aussi en version papier?

----------


## Elemorej

> On relance humanoïdes mais:
> - pas avec le même nom
> - sur un support différent
> - avec un contenu différent
> - une rédac différente
> 
> Avec la création d'un site maison *tousse* alors que celui du mag reste au mieux pas terrible ?
> 
> On a toujours aucune idée de la viabilité du futur mensuel projection à l'appui.
> ...


En fait ce que tu demandes a déjà été détaillé.

Le surplus du KS n'était juste qu'une avance sur trésorerie, donc tu ne vas pas spécialement te financer la dessus. 
Encore plus du fait que c'était des contreparties papiers et pas symboliques,
 (en gros ils gagnaient très peu la dessus du fait du papier et c'est pas un véritable dons).

Après il y a un camembert d'explication d'utilisation de ces sous, pas très précis on est d'accord, mais on comprend vite qu'il n'y a pas beaucoup de gras à ce faire avec le KS.


La, la différence c'est que, ce qu'on leur donne, leur coûte beaucoup moins cher vu que la contrepartie est numérique et aussi totalement décorrélée du vrai prix.
Donc c'est littéralement un surplus.
De plus le calcul comptable a déjà été expliqué et est aussi synthétisé dans l'Ulule.

Sinon je ne vois pas ce que viennent faire les coûts salariaux? Ils ne sont pas dans la merdouille de part leur mauvaise gestion hein, ou du fait de coûts trop élevés.
Et ce n'est pas la situation de la presse magazine le problème (l’émission arrêt sur image l'explique très bien d'ailleurs) donc la persistance de certaines questions n'a pas lieu d'etre.

Après pour 300k€ c'est effectivement une grosse marche!!

----------


## tompalmer

Je suis sûr qu'avec 30K seulement, ils peuvent faire un retour d'investissement conséquent sous un an avec une chaîne Twitch/Youtube, en payant des piges ou en faisant des collabs avec des type comme Benzaie.

Sans non plus tomber dans les affres du 24/24, mais c'est probablement un truc qui peut mettre du beurre dans les épinards et assurer la visibilité de CPC, donc alimenter un cercle vertueux.

----------


## Anonyme32145

> Je suis sûr qu'avec 30K seulement, ils peuvent faire un retour d'investissement conséquent sous un an avec une chaîne Twitch/Youtube, en payant des piges ou en faisant des collabs avec des type comme Benzaie.
> 
> Sans non plus tomber dans les affres du 24/24


Avec 30K tu payes pas un salaire à plein temps sur une année (je parle d'un salaire "parisien" et de quelqu'un de compétent, pas d'un employé polyvalent de restauration rapide), sachant que pour une chaine il faut aussi du matos etc... 
Et encore faut il vouloir / pouvoir faire de la vidéo. Je verrai bien Pipo faire ça mais...  ::P:

----------


## tompalmer

> Avec 30K tu payes pas un salaire à plein temps sur une année, sachant que pour une chaine il faut aussi du matos etc... 
> Et encore faut il vouloir / pouvoir faire de la vidéo. Je verrai bien Pipo faire ça mais...


J'ai pas dit qu'il fallait recruter des gens, 30K c'est pour le matos (faut aménager un coin, un bon PC, de quoi avoir de la qualité sonore et vidéo, un peu d'isolation phonique et acheter les jeux) et payer des piges à des youtubeurs. Je suis pas un expert dans le business model de twitch, mais je crois que ça fonctionne en collab' la plupart du temps (on file les clés du streaming a un youtubeur, et il touche une partie des  dons en direct + les sous du replay qu'il met sur sa chaîne Youtube une semaine après.

Je suis Benzaie et ça a l'air de marcher comme ça. Il a sa propre émission où il joue a des Point & click sur une grosse chaîne qui ne lui appartient pas, et les rediffuse sur son Youtube après.

----------


## Ezechiel

Je partage la circonspection affichée par certains...
J'ai participé, même si je reste un peu sceptique suite au KS. Déjà parce, comme plein de gens ici, je me cogne du site web et souhaite continuer à recevoir mon Canard Papier que je lis exclusivement posé sur le trône. Je ne joue plus aux JV depuis des années et continue à vous lire pour le plaisir de vous lire. Et pour ackboo évidemment. 
J'ai participé au Ulule ne serait ce que parce que je glande sur ce forum au taf tous les jours depuis des années et qu'il ne me parait pas déconnant de vous filer un peu de fric pour ça. 
Mais je trouve tous les délires de grandeur un peu bizarres. Presstalis est un scandale, mais ça fait longtemps qu'on en parle et qu'on le sait, je m'étonne du fait que vous n'ayez pas les reins plus solides, surtout au lendemain d'un KS plié haut la main. D'autant que le site web me parait au mieux pas terrible alors qu'on nous parlait d'une révolution. D'ailleurs quid des abonnements web et des visites sur le site ? Sont elles satisfaisantes ? Peut on avoir accès à vos chiffres d'abonnement papier, web, et ventes en kiosque? Je ne vous jette pas la pierre de ne pas être des génies de la gestion hein, z'êtes formidable sur plein d'autres choses, mais j'ai quand même un petit peu peur de la suite... Vous ne pourrez pas indéfiniment tenir en demandant à la communauté de lâcher du fric à intervalle régulier (on est à deux fois en deux ans là hein, même si j'entend bien que c'est pas pour la même chose). 
Je rejoins également les gens qui préféreraient que le Canard reste bimensuel plutôt que de vous voir vous relancer dans des aventures hasardeuses.

Bref, je vous aime et vous soutiens, mais je suis assez inquiet pour vous. Si je ne pouvais plus lire la prose d'ackboo posé sur le trône, je vous tiendrais personnellement responsable. Craignez mon courroux.

----------


## Croaker

Donner un "label CPC" à des influenceurs, je suis pas fan.  :Gerbe:

----------


## Frypolar

> Je suis sûr qu'avec 30K seulement, ils peuvent faire un retour d'investissement conséquent sous un an avec une chaîne Twitch/Youtube, en payant des piges ou en faisant des collabs avec des type comme Benzaie.


Pitié, non.

----------


## Lego25000

Bizarrement, je suis assez enthousiasmé par les objectifs envisagés si ce nouveau palier est atteint, même si je n'avais pas lu Humanoïde à l'époque. 

D'autant que figure dans ceux-ci une améliorations du site et des outils numériques actuels. Je lis la version papier même si j'avais soutenu le création du site en m'abonnant numériquement. J'aimerais juste bêtement un peu plus d'interactivité au niveau des articles du site, une relation entre chaque article et le forum afin que des discussions soient plus aisées.

Je sais que la volonté était au départ de ne pas pouvoir laisser poster des commentaires directement en-dessous de chaque article, vu le niveau des discussions de ce type dans les autres médias. Mais pourquoi pas un espace de débat réservés aux abonnés en liaison avec les articles et tests?

----------


## titi3

Pour le coup Humanoide ne m'intéresse pas une seconde... +1 pour la version online de CPC Hardware avec archives.

----------


## tompalmer

> Donner un "label CPC" à des influenceurs, je suis pas fan.


A toi de choisir si c'est ton label, ou faire monter des talents nouveaux. Tant que la ligne éditoriale est claire je vois pas le problème.

Puis ça peut ça et/ou une émission hebdomadaire sur le jeu (actu ou débats de fonds).

----------


## Elemorej

> [...]
> D'ailleurs, pourquoi avoir joué les mystérieux au départ, et ne pas avoir annoncé directement vos projets ? Je suis presque sûr que la résurrection d'humanoïde et l'abonnement d'un an au futur site aurait motivé les gens à donner un peu plus...
> [...]


Pour le reste on est plutôt d'accord, le palier est sacrément gros et ils auraient surement du découper un peu les paliers.
Quand je cours j'aime pas me dire tu vas te faire trois fois le tour du lac, je préfère me dire allez jusqu’à cet arbre! Et le suivant et le suivante... Et je suis pas le seul visiblement  ::P: 

Sinon ça fait plusieurs fois que je lis le coté "découverte" de ce qu'ils veulent faire pour Humanoïde. 
En fait ils l'ont annoncé dés la news d'ouverture, c'est juste que c'est pas écris en strech goal, mais c'est bien la.

----------


## moutaine

Si j'avais le pognon, je passerais ma contribution des 20 balles aux 70 pour avoir un retour d'humanoïde que j'ai très fortement apprécié à l'époque.

----------


## Anonyme32145

Je comprends pas pourquoi vous voulez saucissonner les palliers...

Leur projet c'est de faire Humanoïde Web et il faut des moyens. Il faut 150K d'après eux.
Si votre projet c'est d'avoir un appartement, vous allez pas réunir d'abord 30 % de la somme pour avoir le garage, la cave et l'entrée non ? Il faut tout, sinon vous n'aurez pas les moyens d'avoir l'appartement entier...

----------


## Alab

Et puis ça semble être un projet sur le long terme, leur canard 2020 dont ils parlent, pas un truc à faire dans les 6 mois.

----------


## tompalmer

Le problème c'est plutôt l'annonce, l'usage est toujours d'annoncer deux paliers à l'avance, comme ça si on aime pas le palier +1 on donne on espèrant obtenir le +2. 

Là vu qu'Humanoïde était pas hyper populaire, les canards qui s'en foutent se disent "si je donne maintenant, je sais pas ce qu'ils vont m'annoncer après donc j'attends que les autres donnent".

Le principe du stretch goal est d'être une carotte permanente, donc en annoncer plusieurs ça fonctionne toujours mieux. Faut une perspective positive pour tous les backers potentiels.

*ça vous est jamais arrivé sur un KS de donner en espérant atteindre le stretchgoal a 700 K mais d'en avoir rien à branler de celui à 600 K ?*

----------


## Ezechiel

Pour rebondir sur ce qui est dis plus haut, je plussois le développement du CPC HW (qui marche très bien il me semble) avec articles en ligne archivés et accessibles.
Je nombre de fois où j'aurais voulu envoyer celui sur Linky à quelqu'un  ::o:

----------


## Elemorej

Pour ma part la question c'est pas de remettre en doute leur volonté de faire des gros projets!
C'est plutôt de ne pas faire fuir ceux qui vont se dire que c'est inatteignable donc ça sert a rien.

Je pense que certains pour participer, ont besoins de se dire que ce n'est pas juste pour avoir des sous et que c'est possible.
Je n'y connais rien mais je ne pense pas que c'est pour rien que les campagnes de ce types sont "découpés" en de nombreux paliers, ça dois maintenir l'envie.

Après je m'en fiche un peu, j'ai donné directement ce que je pouvais donner donc, je suis juste bien content que CPC vive, s'ils arrivent à faire mieux ce sera tout bénef

----------


## Lukino

> Pour rebondir sur ce qui est dis plus haut, je plussois le développement du CPC HW (qui marche très bien il me semble) avec articles en ligne archivés et accessibles.
> Je nombre de fois où j'aurais voulu envoyer celui sur Linky à quelqu'un


Celui-ci ? http://old.canardpc.com/linky-enquet...t-gratuit.html

----------


## Wingi

Hello !

J'avais écrit une bafouille, mais en fait, vous écrivez tellement mieux que moi, que ça en aurait surtout été ridicule,_ a fortiori_ sur un forum  :;): 

L'essence du message est là : à avoir mélangé le financement d'Humanoide 2.0 avec la campagne "solidaridad con CPC", j'ai l'impression de voir un plan marketing foireux sorti du cerveau enfariné d'un publiciste.

Pire, ça ne m'invite pas à investir dans une campagne dont j'ai perdu de vue le but : CPC semble sauvé, Prestalis oublié, et vous voilà en train de financer un nouveau produit ... et quand ce sera fait ? En route pour un nouveau titre ? Vous allez devenir FAI ? Relancer la bière CPC ?

Je rejoins mes camarades : CPC, je t'aime, je comprends que tu traverses un moment difficile, mais ne te perds pas, s'il te plait  ::):

----------


## Croaker

Comme ils l'écrivent, de toute façon ils vont avoir besoin de financer des évolutions du site s'ils veulent passer (la majorité du mag) au numérique, donc on est plutôt dans le financement de quelque chose qu'ils devaient autofinancer avant.
Du coup, difficile pour eux de mettre "un goal" pour un truc qui va de toute façon se passer (plus ou moins vite).

----------


## Cedski

> Hello !
> 
> J'avais écrit une bafouille, mais en fait, vous écrivez tellement mieux que moi, que ça en aurait surtout été ridicule, a fortiori sur un forum 
> 
> L'essence du message est là : à avoir mélangé le financement d'Humanoide 2.0 avec la campagne "solidaridad con CPC", j'ai l'impression de voir un plan marketing foireux sorti du cerveau enfariné d'un publiciste.
> 
> Pire, ça ne m'invite pas à investir dans une campagne dont j'ai perdu de vue le but : CPC semble sauvé, Prestalis oublié, et vous voilà en train de financer un nouveau produit ... et quand ce sera fait ? En route pour un nouveau titre ? Vous allez devenir FAI ? Relancer la bière CPC ?
> 
> Je rejoins mes camarades : CPC, je t'aime, je comprends que tu traverses un moment difficile, mais ne te perds pas, s'il te plait


C'était quand même en filigrane dès le départ: Ivan a bien expliqué que l'objectif à plus ou moins long terme était de toute manière de se diversifier et de construire un "pool" de médias high tech (JV/matos/culture geek). Avant même de poser le jalon à 300k€.

----------


## Ezechiel

> Comme ils l'écrivent, de toute façon ils vont avoir besoin de financer des évolutions du site s'ils veulent passer (la majorité du mag) au numérique, donc on est plutôt dans le financement de quelque chose qu'ils devaient autofinancer avant.
> Du coup, difficile pour eux de mettre "un goal" pour un truc qui va de toute façon se passer (plus ou moins vite).


Justement, les gens qui ont participé au départ ne l'ont-ils pas fait parce qu'ils souhaitent continuer à recevoir ou à acheter en kiosque leur journal papier ? Perso le développement de nouvelles offre en ligne ne m'intéresse pas. J'ai d'ailleurs pas participé au KS pour cette raison. Du coup effectivement, je trouve que ça manque de transparence et  je rejoins Wingi par exemple.

----------


## madgic

Et pourquoi pas proposer une version papier que par abonnement ou au numéro depuis le site pour humanoïde, sans passer par les kiosques ?

----------


## Anonyme1202

Le problème de CanardPC c'est la redistribution physique. C'est en partie ce qui les a foutu dans la merde.
C'est normal pour la survie de CPC qu'ils cherchent d'autres solutions en essayant de préserver au mieux le physique.

Maintenant si vous êtes réfractaire au numérique ben ne financez pas, vous aurai de moins en moins de magasine a lire dans les toilettes et voilà.

----------


## Kazemaho

> Le problème c'est plutôt l'annonce, l'usage est toujours d'annoncer deux paliers à l'avance, comme ça si on aime pas le palier +1 on donne on espèrant obtenir le +2. 
> 
> Là vu qu'Humanoïde était pas hyper populaire, les canards qui s'en foutent se disent "si je donne maintenant, je sais pas ce qu'ils vont m'annoncer après donc j'attends que les autres donnent".
> 
> Le principe du stretch goal est d'être une carotte permanente, donc en annoncer plusieurs ça fonctionne toujours mieux. Faut une perspective positive pour tous les backers potentiels.
> 
> *ça vous est jamais arrivé sur un KS de donner en espérant atteindre le stretchgoal a 700 K mais d'en avoir rien à branler de celui à 600 K ?*


Sauf que ca c'est vrai dans le cadre de vouloir récolter un max de thunes.
Ici ce n'est pas le cas...
Ils voulaient juste 100k€ voir 150k€.

Connaisant les asticots, je te parie qu'ils ont même pas vraiment réfléchis à l'avance a ce qu'ils feraient s'ils avait plus.
Leur but n'est pas de faire de l'argent, leur but était de voir si les lecteurs voualit sauver le mag. C'est fait la, donc maintenant le reste c'est du bonus mais je les vois mal faire du marketing de masse pour attirer le chalant. La campagne n'est faire que pour les lecteurs, pas pour le lambda.

----------


## Elemorej

> Justement, les gens qui ont participé au départ ne l'ont-ils pas fait parce qu'ils souhaitent continuer à recevoir ou à acheter en kiosque leur journal papier ? Perso le développement de nouvelles offre en ligne ne m'intéresse pas. J'ai d'ailleurs pas participé au KS pour cette raison. Du coup effectivement, je trouve que ça manque de transparence et  je rejoins Wingi par exemple.


Enfin ils expliquent depuis le début que c'est en partie pour se rendre moins sensible à Prestaliss et donc faire évoluer leur offre.
Ça sous entend clairement arriver à maintenir le papier mais diversifier son offre numérique, car c'est cette offre et les abonnements qui les rendent résilient à Prestaliss.

----------


## AgentDerf

Du coup il y a pas moyen d’arrêter le Ulule avant la fin, si l'objectif est atteint? Simple et efficace?
Surtout que j'imagine que tant que vous avez pas clôturer le Ulule vous touchez 0 €.

L'impression que cela me donne, c'est "On balance un palier à 300 000€ qui sera jamais atteint, comme ça on est tranquille". Bref bizarre... 

Honnêtement arrêter le Ulule si c'est possible, serai le truc plus réglo.

----------


## Croaker

Effectivement, j'ai du mal à voir ce qu'un vieux con refractaire aux tablettes (comme moi  ::):  ) peut trouver dans le nouveau goal, vu qu'il ne s'agit plus de péréniser le mag papier mais d'autre chose.

Ils auraient peut être pu rajouter des stretchs goals liés au contenu du mag (valide pour les deux versions), comme des pages d'humanoïde dans le super CPC magazine à 100 pages ou plus de pages "Canard Dé" dans chaque numéro ? 
(Perso je rajouterais volontiers des sous pour payer un rédacteur jeud'plateaux à temps plein).

----------


## Molina

> Effectivement, j'ai du mal à voir ce qu'un vieux con refractaire aux tablettes (comme moi  ) peut trouver dans le nouveau goal, vu qu'il ne s'agit plus de péréniser le mag papier mais d'autre chose.
> 
> Ils auraient peut être pu rajouter des stretchs goals liés au contenu du mag (valide pour les deux versions), comme des pages d'humanoïde dans le super CPC magazine à 100 pages ou plus de pages "Canard Dé" dans chaque numéro ? 
> (Perso je rajouterais volontiers des sous pour payer un rédacteur jeud'plateaux à temps plein).


Un pallier "On teste un vaisseaux à mille balles dans SC"  :Bave:

----------


## Sylla

> Hello !
> 
> J'avais écrit une bafouille, mais en fait, vous écrivez tellement mieux que moi, que ça en aurait surtout été ridicule,_ a fortiori_ sur un forum 
> 
> L'essence du message est là : à avoir mélangé le financement d'Humanoide 2.0 avec la campagne "solidaridad con CPC", j'ai l'impression de voir un plan marketing foireux sorti du cerveau enfariné d'un publiciste.
> 
> Pire, ça ne m'invite pas à investir dans une campagne dont j'ai perdu de vue le but : CPC semble sauvé, Prestalis oublié, et vous voilà en train de financer un nouveau produit ... et quand ce sera fait ? En route pour un nouveau titre ? Vous allez devenir FAI ? Relancer la bière CPC ?
> 
> Je rejoins mes camarades : CPC, je t'aime, je comprends que tu traverses un moment difficile, mais ne te perds pas, s'il te plait


Au départ, je me disais pareil: on a sauvé CPC, humanoide j'y ai jamais touché donc je vais pas re-donner pour ça, on est en train de mélanger les choses... Mais en y réflechissant, ça me semble logique de ne pas s'arrêter là: parce que si les 150k permettent d'encaisser le coup de Presstalis sur les années à venir, si CPC se contente de ça et reste que qu'il est sans rien faire, au prochain coup dur il faudra remettre la main à la poche pour les re-sauver. Maintenant qu'ils sont safe, je trouve plutôt judicieux de penser au développement futur qui leur permettra peut-être de se retrouver en position plus favorable à l'avenir, d'où la diversification. APrès, c'est comme tout le monde, ça m'intéresse ou pas mais c'est bien vu de profiter de la dynamique plutôt que de revenir plus tard, surtout que ça va prendre du temps (fin 2019 c'est loin).

Le problème de CPC, c'est que pour envisager un développement d'envergure, ils sont obligés de passer par des ulule/KS et autres vu que les banques c'est mort et d'autres sources de financement paraissent irréalisables sans perte de contrôle et donc d'indépendance. Du coup, ça donne l'impression de quémander de l'argent à chaque fois, mais ils n'ont pas des masses de sources de financements possible.

----------


## AgentDerf

> Au départ, je me disais pareil: on a sauvé CPC, humanoide j'y ai jamais touché donc je vais pas re-donner pour ça, on est en train de mélanger les choses... Mais en y réflechissant, ça me semble logique de ne pas s'arrêter là: parce que si les 150k permettent d'encaisser le coup de Presstalis sur les années à venir, si CPC se contente de ça et reste que qu'il est sans rien faire, au prochain coup dur il faudra remettre la main à la poche pour les re-sauver. Maintenant qu'ils sont safe, je trouve plutôt judicieux de penser au développement futur qui leur permettra peut-être de se retrouver en position plus favorable à l'avenir, d'où la diversification. APrès, c'est comme tout le monde, ça m'intéresse ou pas mais c'est bien vu de profiter de la dynamique plutôt que de revenir plus tard, surtout que ça va prendre du temps (fin 2019 c'est loin).
> 
> Le problème de CPC, c'est que pour envisager un développement d'envergure, ils sont obligés de passer par des ulule/KS et autres vu que les banques c'est mort et d'autres sources de financement paraissent irréalisables sans perte de contrôle et donc d'indépendance. Du coup, ça donne l'impression de quémander de l'argent à chaque fois, mais ils n'ont pas des masses de sources de financements possible.


Oui enfin se diversifié sur un produit qui marche c'est mieux. Humanoide a pas marché la 1ier fois, pourquoi il marcherai la 2ieme.
Perso moi ce magasine ne m'a jamais interessé, car je suis pas technophile, il y a que les JV qui m’intéresse. 
Et j'ai peur que Humanoide 2.0 ne trouve pas non plus son publique, surtout avec la concurrence qu'il y a sur cette branche.

----------


## moimadmax

Par contre vous pouvez expliquer pourquoi le nom humanoide ne vous appartient plus ?

----------


## Anonyme32145

> Oui enfin se diversifié sur un produit qui marche c'est mieux. Humanoide a pas marché la 1ier fois, pourquoi il marcherai la 2ieme.


Il "marchait" mais les coûts étaient trop importants. 
Quand tu vois qu'un secteur fait une marge inférieure à 2%, c'est dûr d'évaluer le succes.

----------


## Croaker

Peut être aussi que "quelqu'un" en a eu marre de déchirer les pages à la main dans tous les exemplaires papiers.  ::P:

----------


## nightoy

This 




> l'impression que cela me donne, c'est "on balance un palier à 300 000€ qui sera jamais atteint, comme ça on est tranquille". Bref bizarre...

----------


## von_yaourt

> Il "marchait" mais les coûts étaient trop importants. 
> Quand tu vois qu'un secteur fait une marge inférieure à 2%, c'est dûr d'évaluer le succes.


Je crois qu'Ivan avait dit à l'époque que le magazine était juste au seuil de la rentabilité et que vu les coûts inhérents au magazine (vu la qualité de l'impression), et évidemment vu que la presse s'était déjà mise à sérieusement décliner en 2015, ils préféraient arrêter avant que Humanoïde ne devienne déficitaire. Le relancer en version numérique c'est évidemment le moyen pour eux de contourner les coûts d'impression en se disant que, vu la thématique du mag, les lecteurs potentiels ne sont pas réfractaires au format.

----------


## Boyblue

> Je crois qu'Ivan avait dit à l'époque que le magazine était juste au seuil de la rentabilité et que vu les coûts inhérents au magazine (vu la qualité de l'impression), et évidemment vu que la presse s'était déjà mise à sérieusement décliner en 2015, ils préféraient arrêter avant que Humanoïde ne devienne déficitaire. Le relancer en version numérique c'est évidemment le moyen pour eux de contourner les coûts d'impression en se disant que, vu la thématique du mag, les lecteurs potentiels ne sont pas réfractaires au format.


Oui de mémoire c'est ce qu'Ivan avait dit à l'arrêt du mag.

Moi aussi de premier abord j'ai trouvé ça bizarre de voir un site "humanoid" rejoindre le projet car j'imaginais plutôt  cet élargissement se faire dans la nouvelle version mensuelle. Mais au final ça reste dans le deal de départ il me semble, sauver le mag financièrement et lui permettre de se développer. Humanoid complétait bien CPC et CPC hardware, je ne suis pas fan du format en ligne mais c'est mieux que rien surtout si ça débouche sur un abonnement unique. 
J'en parlais avec un collègue tout à l'heure qui n'achète pas CPC (mais me le pique de temps en temps pour lire un test), qui achète CPC hardware de temps en temps (mais me le pique à chaque fois le reste du temps) et qui avait bien aimé mes Humanoid. Il n'est pas du tout intéressé par les versions papiers mais il me disait que s'il y a des versions numériques des 3 avec un abonnement il prendrait la totale plutôt que de prendre seulement les deux qui l'intéresse vraiment. 

Maintenant c'est dommage de ne pas avoir proposé un stretch goal intermédiaire à 200 000 pour rendre CPC hardware dispo en ligne.

----------


## MathieuC

Prochaine étape : 300 000 €.

Je suis toujours inquiet quand je vois un projet Ulule partir dans les étoiles, il n'est pas encore au niveau de Star Citizen mais je me demande s'il ne faudrait pas lever le pied pour ne pas se retrouver à faire/promettre des choses qui s'éloigne du projet initial.

PS: Canard PC forever hein, c'est juste mon sentiment, je retirerais pas ma contribution quoi qu'il arrive (ou presque).

----------


## tompalmer

> L'essence du message est là : à avoir mélangé le financement d'Humanoide 2.0 avec la campagne "solidaridad con CPC", j'ai l'impression de voir un plan marketing foireux sorti du cerveau enfariné d'un publiciste.
> 
> Pire, ça ne m'invite pas à investir dans une campagne dont j'ai perdu de vue le but : CPC semble sauvé, Prestalis oublié, et vous voilà en train de financer un nouveau produit ... et quand ce sera fait ? En route pour un nouveau titre ? Vous allez devenir FAI ? Relancer la bière CPC ?
> 
> Je rejoins mes camarades : CPC, je t'aime, je comprends que tu traverses un moment difficile, mais ne te perds pas, s'il te plait


Hmm pourtant tout est dit : les marges dans la presse sont faibles, et il ne faut pas être dépendant d'un prestataire pour se préserver des imprévus. Donc* étendre son champ d'activité et pérenniser le business model de CPC c'est éviter qu'ils reviennent faire un crowdfunding tous les deux ans.* 

CPC ne peut pas passer par des banques, donc c'est tout a fait compréhensible qu'ils profitent de ce moment là pour se donner des capacités d'investissement. (edit : over grilled)

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Sauf que ca c'est vrai dans le cadre de vouloir récolter un max de thunes.


Ils auraient bien raison de le vouloir, je pense pas qu'ils veulent s'acheter des grattes dos en ivoire, simplement ne pas licensier des gens, peut être embaucher, faire les choses mieux. 
Faut du fric pour ça. 

Et non on ne peut pas arrêter un Ulule en cours de marche et ce serait la dernière des idioties, au contraire, chaque sous à partir des 150 K devient de plus en plus rentable.

Même à l'église ils vont jamais arrêter la quête en mode "putain vous êtes trop généreux, on arrête". Non, ça marche pas comme ça, on a jamais assez de sous à investir, c'est pas parce que les gens sont véreux, *ils en ont ou auront forcément besoin.*

----------


## Catel

Ivan a parlé de se mettre à la formule mensuelle "dès cet été". Ca veut dire passage au mensuel à la rentrée ?  ::): 

(et non CPC ne continuera pas "comme avant", même si l'esprit restera... comme je l'ai déjà dit le passage au mensuel va impliquer une refonte complète de la ligne éditoriale, car si faire du Joystick n'avait pas d'avenir en 2003, il en a encore moins en 2018)

----------


## NASH54

Bonsoir, attention CPC à pas trop tirer sur l'élastique avec ulule !
Au départ si j'ai pris un abonnement numérique et fait un don ( pour les enflures de prestalis ! )c'est le cœur qui a parlé car j'aime et j'adore CPC depuis le début et juste après Joystick mais faut pas trop tirer sur la corde ou elle pourrait casser !
La circonspection pourrait commencer à poindre et faudrait pas !
Humanoïde je m'en tamponne tout simplement ! 
Moi C'est CPC et CPC Hardware ma passion et ma bible du matos et du jeu vidéo et rien d'autre depuis le début !
Faudrait pas que ce ulule ça parte en vrille !

----------


## gros_bidule

Yeah, autant le goal à 100 000 j'y adhère à 200%, autant j'ai aussi un peu de mal concernant Humanoïde.
J'avais cru comprendre que ce magazine n'était pas rentable. Je vois que vous proposez de faire un truc seulement online : est-ce vraiment plus rentable ? Je n'arrive absolument pas à voir comment vous allez vous en sortir avec ce projet. Comment seront utilisés ces 150 000 € supplémentaires ? Comment allez-vous vous différencier d'un NextINpact, qui - me semble t-il - offre déjà plus ou moins ce genre de contenu ?
J'ai aussi l'impression que vous ajoutez l'objectif 300 000 € simplement parce qu'il reste encore 26 jours. Que se passera t-il si l'on atteint ce montant et qu'il reste 20 jours ?

En espérant que vous pétiez la baraque, évidemment  ::):  Mais je pense que nous sommes plusieurs à nous inquiéter.

----------


## Edmond Edantes

Humanoïde, connais pas; et comme j'ai pas la hype par combustion instantanée;  Je passe mon tour sur ce coup; je m'en tiens à la première cible: sauver Canard PC.
Par contre; idée: mettre à dispo les premiers numéros sortis sous format PDF pour se donner une idée des thématiques abordées etc. et entrevoir la crise de priapisme. 
Si ce n'est pas moi, d'autres peuvent adhérer.
Mais tel quel...

----------


## tompalmer

Je veux juste vous rappeler qu'il faut lire :




> pour former un groupe de presse cohérent dans lequel les publications se consolideraient mutuellement


C'est pas la voie que j'aurais emprunté mais on peut pas reprocher à CPC de pas l'avoir annoncé et d'être incohérent, il faut réfléchir en tant que groupe de presse et pas "par magazine". Tout l'argent se recoupe.

----------


## Jimmer Fredette

> Humanoïde, connais pas; et comme j'ai pas la hype par combustion instantanée;  Je passe mon tour sur ce coup; je m'en tiens à la première cible: sauver Canard PC.
> Par contre; idée: mettre à dispo les premiers numéros sortis sous format PDF pour se donner une idée des thématiques abordées etc. et entrevoir la crise de priapisme. 
> Si ce n'est pas moi, d'autres peuvent adhérer.


Ils avaient mis quelques pages du premier numéro à disposition en PDF : 
http://dl.canardpc.com/Echantillon_Humanoide01_21p.pdf

----------


## Edmond Edantes

> Je veux juste vous rappeler qu'il faut lire :
> 
> 
> 
> C'est pas la voie que j'aurais emprunté mais on peut pas reprocher à CPC de pas l'avoir annoncé et d'être incohérent, il faut réfléchir en tant que groupe de presse et pas "par magazine". Tout l'argent se recoupe.


Oui, rien n'est choquant à la base et rien n'interdit d'aborder le  sujet.
C'est juste compliqué de causer d'un truc que l'on ne connait pas... Humanoide; je ne connais pas et je ne pense pas être le seul... Donc un petit coup de PDF pour mieux comprendre le fond.
Mais comme ça à sec...

----------


## Norochj

> Le problème c'est plutôt l'annonce, l'usage est toujours d'annoncer deux paliers à l'avance, comme ça si on aime pas le palier +1 on donne on espèrant obtenir le +2.


Ça c'est ta vision du crowdfounding mais pas toujours l'usage comme tu le dis. Il y a de nombreux projets qui se contentent de la contre-partie initiale sans partir à la course des stretch goal, même si ils récoltent d'avantages que l'objectif de départ. Je pense que CPC maîtrise d'avantage ses crowdfounding que les deux tiens un peu bancal.

----------


## Edmond Edantes

> Ils avaient mis quelques pages du premier numéro à disposition en PDF : 
> http://dl.canardpc.com/Echantillon_Humanoide01_21p.pdf


Excuse moi; nos post se sont croisés.
Bah maintenant, il y a prescription, nous pourrions avoir la totalité d'un numéro pour mieux nous rendre compte je pense.

----------


## tompalmer

Je parle en tant que contributeur et j'irais pas comparer tout et n'importe quoi Norochj. 
Evidemment les stretch goals doivent avant tout être raisonnables, finançables, pérennes, mais ça se sont des questions de budget. 

Ma vision du crowdfunding est je pense la même que CPC : Réaliser un projet (ici sauver un magazine), et essayer de récolter un surplus pour pérenniser le projet (ici renforcer la baraque pour pas que toit s'effondre encore dans 2 ans au premier coup de tonnerre).

Autrement y'a d'autres sites de cagnotte où on ne peut récolter qu'un montant donné, et ce n'est pas la solution qui a été choisie.

Tout ce que je voulais dire c'était que moi (et visiblement d'autres) aimeraient bien voir CPC se développer au delà du sauvetage. J'ai rien contre Humanoïde, mais je trouve ça dommage que ce soit l'unique plan, et c'est qu'un point de vue donc je respecte les autres positions. y'a des lecteurs qui ont donné bien plus de sous que moi a CPC depuis sa création qui sont probablement plus légitimes.

----------


## Wulfstan

Et un pallier qui permettrait d'intégrer tous les articles des numéros passés au site (ou d'en faire des pdf propres) ? Ces numéros (jusqu'au premier publié avec le kickstarter) seraient disponibles à tout abonné numérique. Je ne sais pas si tous les textes ont été conservés de manière informatique, mais si ce n'est pas le cas, investir dans une solution permettant de les extraire des scans des pages du magazine avec l'argent du pallier, ainsi que payer une ou deux personnes à plein temps pour les mettre en ligne ?

Cela permettrait de valoriser un peu plus le site et de conserver la mémoire de Canard PC, sans avoir un ou deux mètres cubes de magazines entassés chez soi.

----------


## Baalim

La news de la fourberie !
https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/l...050803503.html

----------


## Magnarrok

On pourrait appeler le nouvel humanoïd "CPG" ! Canard Pour Geek  ::lol::

----------


## George Sable

> Comment allez-vous vous différencier d'un NextINpact, qui - me semble t-il - offre déjà plus ou moins ce genre de contenu ?


NextINpact est beaucoup plus terrain, concret et franco-français. Ce sont les gars sur qui tu peux compter pour aller fouiner dans les magouilles de Pascal Nègre, ou mettre la pression sur les administrations publiques qui n'aiment pas trop qu'on fiche le nez dans leur redistribution de la taxe sur la copie privée.

Humanoïde était plus bien plus global et intellectuel —-à défaut d'un meilleur mot —, avec un brin de futurisme. C'était la version française de ce que Wired pourrait être si leurs journalistes avaient du talent et des connaissances techniques.

J'espère bien que le magazine reviendra. En attendant, si on pouvait avoir CPC Hardware en ligne ça serait déjà pas mal  ::ninja::

----------


## jako

Comment ferez vous le lien entre notre compte canardpc et ulule ?

----------


## Azerty

> Comment ferez vous le lien entre notre compte canardpc et ulule ?


Lien/formulaire à l'issu de la campagne qui liera ton compte client cpc.

----------


## Titimario

Autant Humanoïde je plussoie + que de raison, autant en version numérique only... ça me refroidit.
On va me répondre " le papier n'est plus viable économiquement".... mais bon c'est la version PAPIER de CPC qu'on vient de sauver... ya pas un problème quelque part?

_Ou alors on relance Humanoïde PAPIER avec 500000 brouzoufs?_

----------


## Phibrizo

Je souhaite le meilleur au canard, mais ces 300k me semblent tout de même très ambitieux. Une grosse partie de ceux qui pouvaient donner l'ont probablement déjà fait, quand aux autres rien n'indique qu'ils aient forcément envie de mettre la main au portefeuille "juste" pour ressusciter humanoïde maintenant que canard pc est sauvé. Même si j'espère me tromper.

Il faudrait peut-être rajouter quelques contreparties numériques pour motiver les donateurs ? Par exemple

- Un album numérique des Couly strips
- Un ebook de "L'Encyclopédie du Jeu Vidéo"
- Un ebook de "Fallout : les Mutations d'une saga"

Tout ça ne coûterait "pas grand chose", en tout cas serait plus simple à gérer que des contreparties physiques, et pourrait rapporter de l'argent.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> Autant Humanoïde je plussoie + que de raison, autant en version numérique only... ça me refroidit.
> On va me répondre " le papier n'est plus viable économiquement".... mais bon c'est la version PAPIER de CPC qu'on vient de sauver... ya pas un problème quelque part?
> 
> _Ou alors on relance Humanoïde PAPIER avec 500000 brouzoufs?_


C'est qu'une hypothèse mais j'imagine que CPC se vendait mieux. 

Dans le contexte actuel c'est sortir un nouveau mag' papier qui me semblerait aberrant. 
Il serait logiquement chez MLP et se taperait d'office la taxe de 1% par numéro, pas terrible comme lancement. 
HS : d''ailleurs personne n'en parle car ce doit être rare à notre époque mais il risque de n'y avoir aucun nouveau mag' indépendant (les grands groupes c'est possible) durant un moment. 
Imaginez un éditeur qui s'apprêtait à se lancer, ça va faire réfléchir. 

Un canard parlait d'extraits je crois, est ce que ça ne vaudrait pas le coup de mettre votre meilleur numéro d'humanoïde en accès libre en PDF ? 
Ceux qui n'ont jamais lu (comme moi, je n'avais pas l'impression d'être la cible) pourraient savoir si ça les intéresse ou non.

----------


## Argha

A 2 Millions on envoie un canard dans l'espace. Kanard Space Program !

----------


## Foxyrad

> A 2 Millions on envoie un canard dans l'espace. Kanard Space Program !
> https://tof.cx/images/2018/03/20/42d...6375c3f542.jpg


 C'est donc ça le fameux vaisseau CPC envoyé par Couli!

Et sinon, je ne vois aucun problème à ce que PNStop soit ambitieux. C'est normal de profiter de cet élan de générosité pour construire des choses encore plus folles !

----------


## madoxav

Pas trop convaincu du pallier 300k, ça fait plus "bon, faut un stretchgoal, mais on a rien, donc partons sur un truc foufou". 
Humanoïde était un excellent magazine, mais... : 




> On relance humanoïdes mais:
> - pas avec le même nom
> - sur un support différent
> - avec un contenu différent
> - une rédac différente


Je suis déjà inquiet du passage au mensuel + reset de la rédac, je reste donc à mon montant initial.

----------


## DangerMo

> C'est donc ça le fameux vaisseau CPC envoyé par Couli!
> 
> Et sinon, je ne vois aucun problème à ce que PNStop soit ambitieux. C'est normal de profiter de cet élan de générosité pour construire des choses encore plus folles !


Faut croire que c'est dans les moments difficiles qu'il faut se renforcer. Il me semble que So Press (Frank Annese, So Foot, So Film, Tampon, etc...) qui est impacté aussi par le merdier chez Prestalis vient justement de lancer pas mal d'investissements pour diversifier, dont le rachat d'un magazine papier (Tsugi) mais aussi d'une salle de concert (le Trabendo il me semble).

----------


## znokiss

> + reset de la rédac, je reste donc à mon montant initial.


Pipomantis qui change de boite = reset de la rédac ?

----------


## Sylla

Pour la version numérique d'humanoide, ça serait une nouvelle rédac dédiée si j'ai compris. Un peu comme CPC-HW. C'est pas un renouvellement complet de l'équipe.

----------


## Wavan

> Et un pallier qui permettrait d'intégrer tous les articles des numéros passés au site (ou d'en faire des pdf propres) ? Ces numéros (jusqu'au premier publié avec le kickstarter) seraient disponibles à tout abonné numérique. Je ne sais pas si tous les textes ont été conservés de manière informatique, mais si ce n'est pas le cas, investir dans une solution permettant de les extraire des scans des pages du magazine avec l'argent du pallier, ainsi que payer une ou deux personnes à plein temps pour les mettre en ligne ?
> 
> Cela permettrait de valoriser un peu plus le site et de conserver la mémoire de Canard PC, sans avoir un ou deux mètres cubes de magazines entassés chez soi.


C'est une très bonne idée. J'ai dû me séparer d'une partie de mes Canard PC et il y a des tests que j'aimerais relire ou d'autres qui me sont passés sous le nez à l'époque et que j'aimerais également lire.

----------


## kikoro

Perso c'était plus l'accès à humanoïdes et canard pc hardware qui m'intéresser.
Effectivement le palier de 300 000 est loin mais en donnant d'avantage de cadeau qui coûte pas grand chose par exemple les différents ebook comme l'encyclopédie et un dessin de couly c'est sympa.
Pour intéresser les utilisateurs lambda faudrait laisser un Pdf d'un humanoïdes en accès libre pour donner envie d'investir davantage  :;):

----------


## Bloub et Riz

> Pour intéresser les utilisateurs lambda faudrait laisser un Pdf d'un humanoïdes en accès libre pour donner envie d'investir davantage


Oui tiens bonne idée ça. Le mag date un peu maintenant. Pas sûr que ça parle à grand monde là comme ça.

----------


## NASH54

Bonjour à tous    ::rolleyes:: 

Argha  trop bon lol mdr ta photo   ::o:

----------


## Argha

> Bonjour à tous   
> 
> Argha  trop bon lol mdr ta photo


J'ai eu de la chance, une seconde plus tard il démarrait en trombe dans un nuage de gasoil.

----------


## Kaelis

Je suis content que le palier Presstalis ait été atteint, j'ai rien donné mais je suis reconnaissant envers les participants qui sauvent le journal, le forum et le Mumble  ::): 

Je suis aussi perplexe devant votre nouvel objectif, pour tout dire je m'imaginais que des articles dans le style Humanoïde seraient présent dans la future formule mensuelle.

----------


## Haraban

> Pipomantis qui change de boite = reset de la rédac ?


C'est lui qui signait tout les articles de chaque numéro sous des pseudos différents en fait.
DAMN !

----------


## Legnou

Perso avant de relancer leur mag’ pour bobos j’aurais foutu un stretchgoal pour enfin avoir cpc hardware en numérique, mais bon je suis peut être juste un peu con, con mais content d’avoir modestement participé au sauvetage de cpc.

----------


## Visslar

Merci à tous d'avoir sauvé le magazine. Ça me permet de ne pas avoir à mettre la main à la pâte  ::ninja::

----------


## Kazemaho

> Perso avant de relancer leur mag’ pour bobos j’aurais foutu un stretchgoal pour enfin avoir cpc hardware en numérique, mais bon je suis peut être juste un peu con, con mais content d’avoir modestement participé au sauvetage de cpc.


Je crois surtout que ca c'est deja dans les cartons en fait... Je pense aussi qu'Humanoide peux toucher plus large que CPC Hardware surtout en ligne.

----------


## azruqh

> Pipomantis qui change de boite = reset de la rédac ?


Pour aller dans le sens de madoxav, j'ai cru comprendre, moi aussi, notamment en regardant l'interview d'Ivan par je-ne-sais-plus-qui (regarder un peu plus haut), que le rédaction allait connaître une 'vague' de départs.

----------


## Ezechiel

> Pour aller dans le sens de madoxav, j'ai cru comprendre, moi aussi, notamment en regardant l'interview d'Ivan par je-ne-sais-plus-qui (regarder un peu plus haut), que le rédaction allait connaître une 'vague' de départs.


J'avais cru comprendre ça aussi... Du coup j'ai peur  :Emo:

----------


## Foxyrad

Je demande juste les 200k pour le numéro spécial 15ans.  ::cry:: 
Ayez pitié!

----------


## Anonyme1202

Mais puisqu'on te dit que le mag des 15 ans va sortir d'office  :Boom: 
Ça tourne tellement en rond ici  ::lol:: 

1. J'ai supporté ! Vive CPC !
2. Il faut des nouveaux paliers ! des nouveaux paliers !
3. Je suis pas content du nouveau paliers, je m'en fou d'humanoïde et en plus je comprends pas que le magasin ne puisse pas se reposer que sur le papier, je suis pas content !
4. Le streach goal des 300k est illusoire ça ne m’intéresse pas et je dois le dire a tout le forum !  :Indeed: 
5. etc....

----------


## madoxav

> Pour aller dans le sens de madoxav, j'ai cru comprendre, moi aussi, notamment en regardant l'interview d'Ivan par je-ne-sais-plus-qui (regarder un peu plus haut), que le rédaction allait connaître une 'vague' de départs.


Oui c'était ça. Dans la FAQ du Ulule ("Est-ce que vous allez licencier des gens ? ") on a un vague : 




> la rédaction de Canard PC va se renouveler : plusieurs anciens ont annoncé leur envie de poursuivre d’autres aventures après des années de bons et loyaux services

----------


## salakis

> Mais puisqu'on te dit que le mag des 15 ans va sortir d'office


Le pensait pas qu'ils utilisaient Word...

----------


## Anonyme1202

::O:  ::happy2::

----------


## Lego25000

> Mais puisqu'on te dit que le mag des 15 ans va sortir d'office 
> Ça tourne tellement en rond ici 
> 
> 1. J'ai supporté ! Vive CPC !
> 2. Il faut des nouveaux paliers ! des nouveaux paliers !
> 3. Je suis pas content du nouveau paliers, je m'en fou d'humanoïde et en plus je comprends pas que le magasin ne puisse pas se reposer que sur le papier, je suis pas content !
> 4. Le streach goal des 300k est illusoire ça ne m’intéresse pas et je dois le dire a tout le forum ! 
> 5. etc....


Haha oui tellement  ::):

----------


## Zerger

> Oui c'était ça. Dans la FAQ du Ulule ("Est-ce que vous allez licencier des gens ? ") on a un vague :


Bah Pipo et MissKatonic sont partis déjà

----------


## Foxyrad

> Mais puisqu'on te dit que le mag des 15 ans va sortir d'office 
> Ça tourne tellement en rond ici


Je me fiais que à ce que j'avais lu sur le ulule.  ::siffle:: 
Respire, bois de l'eau!
C'est juste que je sais pas d'où vient l'info.

----------


## Anonyme210226

> On relance humanoïdes mais:
> - pas avec le même nom
> - sur un support différent
> - avec un contenu différent
> - une rédac différente


Humanoïde sera relancé, mais il s'appellera "La Truite Danoise", et parlera avant tout des conditions de travail de la police municipale de Dunkerque entre 1960 et 1975 sous forme de charades et rébus.

----------


## salakis

> Humanoïde sera relancé, mais il s'appellera "La Truite Danoise", et parlera avant tout des conditions de travail de la police municipale de Dunkerque entre 1960 et 1975 sous forme de charades et rébus.


Avec un bot pour la redaction des articles

----------


## Anonyme32145

> Humanoïde sera relancé, mais il s'appellera "La Truite Danoise", et parlera avant tout des conditions de travail de la police municipale de Dunkerque entre 1960 et 1975 sous forme de charades et rébus.

----------


## Foxyrad

> Humanoïde sera relancé, mais il s'appellera "La Truite Danoise", et parlera avant tout des conditions de travail de la police municipale de Dunkerque entre 1960 et 1975 sous forme de charades et rébus.


Écrit en Danois par une autre redacs (Pipo!?), la magazine sera seulement accessible sur projection privé de PDF au cinéma. En partenariat avec Arte et L'équipe.

----------


## Vaaahn

> Bah Pipo et MissKatonic sont partis déjà


Pour Pipo, c'est pas comme si ils avaient pas dédié l'édito entier du dernier mag CPC pour l'annoncer. Sinon vous lisez le mag ou bien ?

----------


## Boyblue

> Pour Pipo, c'est pas comme si ils avaient pas dédié l'édito entier du dernier mag CPC pour l'annoncer. Sinon vous lisez le mag ou bien ?


Mais Pipo n'est pas vraiment parti, il est juste allez faire un état des lieux de GK avant le rachat qui aura lieu au prochain stretch goal de la campagne ulule.

----------


## znokiss

> Pour Pipo, c'est pas comme si ils avaient pas dédié l'édito entier du dernier mag CPC pour l'annoncer. Sinon vous lisez le mag ou bien ?


Ah y'a un mag ? Vu de loin je pensais que c'était un ulule pour le fofo..

----------


## Visslar

Ça vous dit pas un stretch goal pour mettre à jour le forum ?

----------


## Vaaahn

> Ça vous dit pas un stretch goal pour mettre à jour le forum ?


NON !

Cordialement.

----------


## Don Moahskarton

> Ça vous dit pas un stretch goal pour mettre à jour le forum ?


OUI !

Cordialement.

----------


## madgic

> Ça vous dit pas un stretch goal pour mettre à jour le forum ?


NON !

Cordialement.

----------


## Anonyme1202

:Fourbe: 

La division commence à prendre racine  ::lol:: 
Bientôt... Je vais pouvoir manger des pop-corns  ::):

----------


## nightoy

Bon question technique. J'ai participé pour faire profiter un canard de l'abonnement mensuel web. D'un point de vue pratique du coup comment faudra faire le moment venu ?

----------


## cotueur

Sinon ça vous dit pas d'économiser au lieu de refaire un kickstarter dans 6 mois en cas d'augmentation du prix du papier ou du timbre ?  :tired:

----------


## Grouiiik

Ouais, et arrêtez de partir en vacances aussi, pour prendre de l'avance si jamais le prix de l'électricité augmente  ::rolleyes:: 

Et c'est pas comme si c'était la 1ère fois que la rédaction changeait...
Quand Boulon et Half sont partis, il y a eu les même cris d'orfraie.

Et si vous voulez pas d'un humanoïde demat, ben ululez quand même. Faites pas vos égoïstes à penser qu'à vous  :Emo: 

Et si le fait que la rédac veuille s'orienter dans cette direction ne vous plait pas, ben sortez d'ici, mais ululez quand même (cf juste au dessus)  ::trollface::

----------


## Lego25000

Bah toute façon, il ne faut pas s'emballer. Au rythme actuel, il va même falloir gratter jusqu'au bout pour atteindre les 200.000.

----------


## Sylla

> Sinon ça vous dit pas d'économiser au lieu de refaire un kickstarter dans 6 mois en cas d'augmentation du prix du papier ou du timbre ?


Bon sang mais c'est bien sûr ! Personne n'y avait encore pensé!

----------


## cotueur

Ben ils y ont pas pensé assez fort, vu qu'ils sont dans la merde aujourd'hui  ::ninja::

----------


## Zerger

> Bon question technique. J'ai participé pour faire profiter un canard de l'abonnement mensuel web. D'un point de vue pratique du coup comment faudra faire le moment venu ?


Normalement, tu recevras un mail qui te demandera pour quel compte tu veux activer l'abo

----------


## dYnkYn

> Ben ils y ont pas pensé assez fort, vu qu'ils sont dans la merde aujourd'hui


Je ne connais pas beaucoup de secteurs d'activité qui prévoit la faillite de son prestataire en situation de monopole.

----------


## Wingi

> Je ne connais pas beaucoup de secteurs d'activité qui prévoit la faillite de son prestataire en situation de monopole.


En même temps, j'ai cru comprendre qu'il y avait des signes avant coureurs, mais on va pas refaire l'histoire ...

----------


## Alab

Et comment tu prévois le fait qu'ils décident unilatéralement de te ponctionner 25% en plus ?

----------


## Anonyme1202

> En même temps, j'ai cru comprendre qu'il y avait des signes avant coureurs, mais on va pas refaire l'histoire ...


On est souvent plus intelligent après les problèmes.

----------


## champion2000

> Ça vous dit pas un stretch goal pour mettre à jour le forum ?


Ok mais si seulement ça apporte des emojis pour adultes made in Couly  ::):

----------


## Anonyme1202

Des emotes libres à la JVC. Les portes de l'enfer à porté de mains  ::lol::

----------


## Flad

> Ok mais si seulement ça apporte des emojis pour adultes made in Couly


Tu entends quoi par "pour adultes" ?
Des trucs genre ça : 
 


....
? 
 ::ninja::

----------


## Magnarrok

> Tu entends quoi par "pour adultes" ?
> Des trucs genre ça :


Elle est grosse la brosse à dents !

 ::ninja::

----------


## Anonyme1202

Je veux ces smileys  ::lol::

----------


## Flad

> Elle est grosse la brosse à dents !


C'est un vieil humérus.  ::ninja::

----------


## cotueur

C'est marrant cet os poilu :con:

----------


## ziafab

> Je veux ces smileys


Tu les as déjà :  
 ::ninja::

----------


## Anonyme1202

> Tu les as déjà : http://megabilou.fr/smileysCPC/raw/ANsUT3W.gif


Owiiiiii 

 :Bave:

----------


## Flad

Les smiley custom (fait par des canards) sont regroupés sur la page de Megabilou : http://megabilou.fr/gif.php

Merci aux créateurs et à l'hébergeur.

----------


## Howii

Je ne participe qu'à la condition qu'il y ait un stretch goal à 1 million où vous promettez de faire un super RPG rétro dans l'univers d'Oly... de la rédac' !  ::trollface::

----------


## tenshu

> Je ne connais pas beaucoup de secteurs d'activité qui prévoit la faillite de son prestataire en situation de monopole.


Way alors là une pme qui risque la faillite pour 40K de délai de paiement + 1 à 2.25% du CA, en soit rien que ça c'est inquiétant.

----------


## dYnkYn

> Way alors là une pme qui risque la faillite pour 40K de délai de paiement + 1 à 2.25% du CA, en soit rien que ça c'est inquiétant.


40k c'est plus du double du capital propre minimum d'une sàrl en Suisse. C'est vraiment pas rien. J'en connais plusieurs que ça coule quasi illico a moins que le propriétaire augmente les fonds propres.

----------


## Sylla

Et on a explique cent douze mille fois que beaucoup de journaux indé ont des marges très basses, parfois moins de 2%. Donc, pas besoin d'être grand économiste pour piger que si on t'en prend 2,25% tu vas avoir un problème.

Ca fait 45 pages qu'on le dit, que y a des extraits d'émissions et tout le bazar, alors faites un minimum l'effort de lire  ou taisez-vous surtout si c'est pour donner des leçons idiotes en faisant croire que vous connaissez quoi que ce soit à la gestion d'une boîte de ce type, ce qui n'est manifestement pas le cas, vues les énormités que vous débitez.

----------


## ziafab

> Les smiley custom (fait par des canards) sont regroupés sur la page de Megabilou : http://megabilou.fr/gif.php
> 
> Merci aux créateurs et à l'hébergeur.
> 
> http://megabilou.fr/smileysCPC/raw/VglmRAu.gif


Mais c'est génial !!!! Merci !!

----------


## Kazemaho

> 40k c'est plus du double du capital propre minimum d'une sàrl en Suisse. C'est vraiment pas rien. J'en connais plusieurs que ça coule quasi illico a moins que le propriétaire augmente les fonds propres.


Tout à fait. C'est la moitie du capital de Presse Non Stop aussi... ca n'a rien d'inquiétant, c'est tout à fait normal.
Toutes les PMe ne sont pas des machines a fric, loin de la.

----------


## Anonyme1202

> Et on a explique cent douze mille fois que beaucoup de journaux indé ont des marges très basses, parfois moins de 2%. Donc, pas besoin d'être grand économiste pour piger que si on t'en prend 2,25% tu vas avoir un problème.
> 
> Ca fait 45 pages qu'on le dit, que y a des extraits d'émissions et tout le bazar, alors faites un minimum l'effort de lire  ou taisez-vous surtout si c'est pour donner des leçons idiotes en faisant croire que vous connaissez quoi que ce soit à la gestion d'une boîte de ce type, ce qui n'est manifestement pas le cas, vues les énormités que vous débitez.


Amen

----------


## ZeuYen

Mouai youpi 150 000€ c'est la fête aux magrets mais pourtant ça me laisse tristounet. Peut être parce que pour moi Canard PC est mort et qu'on va devoir espérer que CoinCoin PC soit au minimal aussi bien.

Pourtant :
moins de pages à lireun passage en mensuelune rédaction nouvelleun format dos carré pas pratique pour les canard-lecteurs des petits coinsdoute sur la partie console
Bref, on sauve vos emplois pour quelques mois (vu la fragilité financière de la PME on est à l'abris de rien) parce que "love, kiff, XOXO, merci pour toutes ces années" mais j'ai un doute qu'on ait sauvé notre Canard.

Tout ça me laisse le bec flasque (peut être qu'avec un flacon de petits maïs bleus ça irait mieux  ::siffle:: )

Allez, on dit que ça va être aussi bien, qu'on repart pour 15 ans, que vous allez trouver de vrais investisseurs pour financer votre empire de presse et faire renaître "Hémoroïde" le magasine des humains augmentés en phase émo.

----------


## Lennyroquai

Y'a des posts dont le sens est vraiment trop obscur...

----------


## znokiss

> Y'a des posts dont le sens est vraiment trop obscur...


Obscur. Le sens est noir. 
Noir comme le château..

----------


## Yshuya

> Mouai youpi 150 000€ c'est la fête aux magrets mais pourtant ça me laisse tristounet. Peut être parce que pour moi Canard PC est mort et qu'on va devoir espérer que CoinCoin PC soit au minimal aussi bien.
> 
> Pourtant :
> moins de pages à lireun passage en mensuelune rédaction nouvelleun format dos carré pas pratique pour les canard-lecteurs des petits coinsdoute sur la partie console
> Bref, on sauve vos emplois pour quelques mois (vu la fragilité financière de la PME on est à l'abris de rien) parce que "love, kiff, XOXO, merci pour toutes ces années" mais j'ai un doute qu'on ait sauvé notre Canard.
> 
> Tout ça me laisse le bec flasque (peut être qu'avec un flacon de petits maïs bleus ça irait mieux )
> 
> Allez, on dit que ça va être aussi bien, qu'on repart pour 15 ans, que vous allez trouver de vrais investisseurs pour financer votre empire de presse et faire renaître "Hémoroïde" le magasine des humains augmentés en phase émo.


Tu te fournis où ?

----------


## Anonyme1202

À la pharmacie s'il parle de viagra dans son texte  :tired:

----------


## Don Moahskarton

> Tu te fournis où ?


Laisse, le gars est juste triste.

----------


## XWolverine

> En même temps, j'ai cru comprendre qu'il y avait des signes avant coureurs, mais on va pas refaire l'histoire ...


Oui, plusieurs, ça fait quelques années que ça va mal, il y a eu un plan social, un changement de direction, une (plusieurs ?) rallonge(s) de l'état, une commission chargée de plancher sur le redressement, ...
Tout ce qui pourrait laisser croire que c'est sous contrôle et que la crise a été gérée et au bout non, les infos ne devaient pas filtrer tant que ça parce qu'en fait on semble découvrir que c'est catastrophique, rien n'a été réglé, bien au contraire, la faillite est proche, il faut ponctionner du pognon auprès des éditeurs.
Je pense que cette dernière décision, personne ne l'a vu venir.

----------


## Vaaahn

> Obscur. *La Force* est noir*e*. 
> Noir comme le château..


*FTFY* 

Ou flotte l'étendre, notre drapeau !

----------


## Anonyme32145

T'es pas bien réveillé Vaaahn ? Tu le corriges alors qu'il répondais à un poste qui parlait de "sens obscur" ?
On se doute bien qu'il connait les paroles s'il y fait référence...

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ou flotte *l'étendre*, notre drapeau !


Effectivement, tu n'es pas bien réveillé  ::ninja::

----------


## Vaaahn

> T'es pas bien réveillé Vaaahn ? Tu le corriges alors qu'il répondais à un poste qui parlait de "sens obscur" ?
> On se doute bien qu'il connait les paroles s'il y fait référence...
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Effectivement, tu n'es pas bien réveillé


 ::|: 
Merde.
Cordialement.

----------


## Sylvelame

Question surement deja repondu... mais je ne trouve pas la réponse...
Il y aura un canard debut avril ? où le mag passe déjà en mensuel avec 1 numéro tous les 15 du mois???

----------


## Alab

Je crois avoir lu que le passage en mensuel se ferait vers l'été.  :;):

----------


## Croaker

Yep.

----------


## znokiss

> *FTFY* 
> 
> Ou flotte l'étendre, notre drapeau !


Oh purée, on dirait une chanson d'IAM  ::o: 

Mais en version ménage : 
"où flotte l'étendoir, notre drap beau."

----------


## Sylvelame

OK il est donc urgent que je me ré-abonne alors  ::P: 
ca sera double donation ::siffle::

----------


## lclol

> OK il est donc urgent que je me ré-abonne alors 
> ca sera double donation


Ben non, au contraire ça réduirait ta participation, vu que tu compenserais, par ton financement Ulule, le fait que ton abonnement soit prolongé dans le temps  ::o:  :haha:

----------


## Zerger

Y'a un pallier prévu pour avoir la figurine de Moquetto Robin?  ::wub::

----------


## Baalim

Si l'objectif du palier à 300 000 € était de tester la température pour un nouvel humanoïde, je crois que la réponse est assez claire.

----------


## Frypolar

Ou alors les gens intéressés ont déjà donné. Après, comme aucun exemple du magazine n’est fourni, seuls les personnes déjà familières avec Humanoïde vont vraiment savoir de quoi il est question.

----------


## Zerger

Bon en même temps, dès le début, on se doutait que dépasser les 200K serait compliqué

----------


## Wingi

> Ou alors les gens intéressés ont déjà donné. Après, comme aucun exemple du magazine n’est fourni, seuls les personnes déjà familières avec Humanoïde vont vraiment savoir de quoi il est question.


Ou alors c'est ça de mélanger deux projets en un seul kickstarter ...

----------


## Bloub et Riz

L'objectif principal est atteint.

Il fallait bien proposer quelque chose ensuite, même si inatteignable.

----------


## lclol

> L'objectif principal est atteint.
> 
> Il fallait bien proposer quelque chose ensuite, même si inatteignable.


Ce qui prouve que ce CF n'a rien d'un CF. Les paliers doivent être incitatifs, celui-là ne l'est pas, et pas seulement en raison de son niveau (au final combien parmi les "lecteurs-sauveurs" de Canard PC sont vraiment intéressés par un tel "futur site" ?). Bref, j'étais sceptique au départ de ce CF, son évolution m'a plutôt convaincu que j'avais bien fait de ne pas y aller. Et à 300 000 le palier, c'est pas celui qui pourra éventuellement venir après qui pourra me convaincre.

Bref, la barque arrivera au port, grâce à l'élan des supporters restés sur la rive, sans franchement de coup de rame des occupants...  ::unsure::

----------


## JPierreLiegeois

> Si l'objectif du palier à 300 000 € était de tester la température pour un nouvel humanoïde, je crois que la réponse est assez claire.


Ca dépend, Humanoïde papier je signe direct. Le numérique ça ne m'intéresse pas, je n'aime pas lire un mag/bouquin sur écran.

----------


## Kazemaho

> Ce qui prouve que ce CF n'a rien d'un CF. Les paliers doivent être incitatifs, celui-là ne l'est pas, et pas seulement en raison de son niveau (au final combien parmi les "lecteurs-sauveurs" de Canard PC sont vraiment intéressés par un tel "futur site" ?). Bref, j'étais sceptique au départ de ce CF, son évolution m'a plutôt convaincu que j'avais bien fait de ne pas y aller. Et à 300 000 le palier, c'est pas celui qui pourra éventuellement venir après qui pourra me convaincre.
> 
> Bref, la barque arrivera au port, grâce à l'élan des supporters restés sur la rive, sans franchement de coup de rame des occupants...


Comme expliqué 1 million de fois avant... notamment sur la page Ulule...
Ce n'est pas un crowdfunding mais une demande de dons.
Ce n'est pas le financement d'un projet, c'est une demande de dons pour combler un imprevu et pourvoir survivre et évoluer.

Le "palier" c'est juste pour dire, si on as autant ben on pourra faire ca en plus.

C'est fou le nombre de personnes qui commentent sans avoir meme lu le ulule ou l'explication de Ivan...

----------


## Lego25000

> Comme expliqué 1 million de fois avant... notamment sur la page Ulule...
> Ce n'est pas un crowdfunding mais une demande de dons.
> Ce n'est pas le financement d'un projet, c'est une demande de dons pour combler un imprevu et pourvoir survivre et évoluer.
> 
> Le "palier" c'est juste pour dire, si on as autant ben on pourra faire ca en plus.
> 
> C'est fou le nombre de personnes qui commentent sans avoir meme lu le ulule ou l'explication de Ivan...


D'accord avec toi mais un ou deux petits goals intermédiaires auraient été sympas.

Comme dit le dernier commentateur sur Ulule :

"l'ennui c'est que je suis ok pour filer 70e pour le retour d'humanoide,  mais si les 300000 ne sont pas atteints, je me retrouve avec canard pc  au lieu d'un remboursement. Peut être aurait il fallu faire un  financement dédié à Humanoide?"

----------


## lclol

> Comme expliqué 1 million de fois avant... notamment sur la page Ulule...
> Ce n'est pas un crowdfunding mais une demande de dons.
> Ce n'est pas le financement d'un projet, c'est une demande de dons pour combler un imprevu et pourvoir survivre et évoluer.
> 
> Le "palier" c'est juste pour dire, si on as autant ben on pourra faire ca en plus.
> 
> C'est fou le nombre de personnes qui commentent sans avoir meme lu le ulule ou l'explication de Ivan...


Je sais, j'ai lu, t'inquiète pas. 

Mais je caressais l'espoir qu'une fois les 150 000 € atteints, on sortirait de la logique "demande de dons" pour passer à un CF, un vrai de vrai. Et que, par conséquent tout ça redeviendrait un peu plus "classique" dans la forme, avec des paliers motivants et une "prime" aux participants au fur et à mesure que l'argent arrivait (exemple tout bête on aurait pu simplement faire évoluer la durée des abo de soutien au fur et à mesure que la cagnotte se remplissait, ce qui aurait à la fois avantagé les donateurs et incité les hésitants). 

Or, l'appel de dons est réussi, et... on n'est toujours pas sur un CF mais sur une espèce de formule mal finie : si on atteint 300 000 on ressuscitera un mag qui n'a pas marché, sous forme payante, dont les "donateurs" ne profiteront qu'à condition de payer à nouveau... et sinon, l'argent en plus des 150, ben... merci pour les dons...

----------


## Kazemaho

Humanoide a marché, il était à l'équilibre. Mais ils ont décider de la stopper en anticipant le declin du papier.

Sinon, je comprends que tes espoirs ai été bafoué mais bon, ca restait des espoirs. La redac a jamais rien promis à ce niveau la  ::): 

Ils ont toujours été clair que le surplus serait pour couvrir les autres mesures a venir car ils sont persuadés que c'est pas fini et que d'autres mesures vont arrivés.

----------


## alx

J'étais à la bourre mais ça y est, j'ai voté.

----------


## Akodo

Malgré toutes les explications et vidéos, je pense qu il y a tout de même eu un erreur de communication. À mon sens, ils auraient dû prévoir quelque chose à 200k, sachant très bien qu en 30 jours le palier serait atteint, et éventuellement, ensuite, proposer un truc à 300k, pour une sorte de bonus. La ça a calmé tout le monde ce palier super haut, alors que l enthousiasme était palpable jusqu' alors.

----------


## dYnkYn

> Ce qui prouve que ce CF n'a rien d'un CF. Les paliers doivent être incitatifs, celui-là ne l'est pas, et pas seulement en raison de son niveau (au final combien parmi les "lecteurs-sauveurs" de Canard PC sont vraiment intéressés par un tel "futur site" ?). Bref, j'étais sceptique au départ de ce CF, son évolution m'a plutôt convaincu que j'avais bien fait de ne pas y aller. Et à 300 000 le palier, c'est pas celui qui pourra éventuellement venir après qui pourra me convaincre.
> 
> Bref, la barque arrivera au port, grâce à l'élan des supporters restés sur la rive, sans franchement de coup de rame des occupants...


Ca ne veux rien dire ta dernière phrase: j'ai donné pour sauver CanardPC. L'objectif est atteint, entre autres, grâce à mon don, pas grâce à ceux qui regarde depuis la rive  ::huh:: 

Si y a plus, bah tant mieux, ça leur permet d'avoir un coussin de sécurité.

----------


## madgic

> Malgré toutes les explications et vidéos, je pense qu il y a tout de même eu un erreur de communication. À mon sens, ils auraient dû prévoir quelque chose à 200k, sachant très bien qu en 30 jours le palier serait atteint, et éventuellement, ensuite, proposer un truc à 300k, pour une sorte de bonus. La ça a calmé tout le monde ce palier super haut, alors que l enthousiasme était palpable jusqu' alors.





> + Votre nom est publié dans le magazine en tant que “Bienfaiteur” (dans le numéro spécial des 15 ans *si la campagne atteint 200 000€*), ainsi que sur la page de remerciement du site.


donc il y a bien un mini pallier à 200k mais caché dans la description des contreparties...

----------


## znokiss

> Mais je caressais l'espoir qu'une fois les 150 000 € atteints, on sortirait de la logique "demande de dons" pour passer à un CF, un vrai de vrai.





> Malgré toutes les explications et vidéos, je pense qu il y a tout de même eu un erreur de communication. À mon sens, ils auraient dû prévoir quelque chose à 200k, sachant très bien qu en 30 jours le palier serait atteint, et éventuellement, ensuite, proposer un truc à 300k, pour une sorte de bonus.


Ah mais zut : ils auraient tellement du demander à tous ces spécialistes en financement du forum leur recette magique, ça aurait été beaucoup mieux.

----------


## Clydopathe

C'est clair! vu le nombre d'expert sur ce topic, ils auraient même pu prévoir la taxe Presstalis, ils abusent...

----------


## Flad

Presstalis ? Dans 3 mois ils sont morts.

----------


## Foxyrad

> donc il y a bien un mini pallier à 200k mais caché dans la description des contreparties...


Je me suis fais engueulé parce-que je demandais à avoir le magazine des 15ans pour les 170K. 
Le gars disait qu'on l'aurai quand même sans les 200k (Je sais pas d'où il tient l'info, il m'a plus répondu).

----------


## The Number 9

> sinon, l'argent en plus des 150, ben... merci pour les dons...


Ce qui tombe bien puisque c'est un appel aux dons et non un crowdfunding. Tu le dis toi même.

----------


## dYnkYn

Si tu files 5€ à un type dans la rue pour qu'il mange c'est pas pour lui demander la monnaie en retour par rapport au prix du sandwich  ::huh::

----------


## Howii

> Si tu files 5€ à un type dans la rue pour qu'il mange c'est pas pour lui demander la monnaie en retour par rapport au prix du sandwich


Y'a pas de petits profits.

----------


## Lennyroquai

Sans critiquer ceux qui ont émis des réserves constructives quand au schmilblick. (y'en a eu dans ce topic, si si)

Tu as quand même un paquet d'experts CPC qui ont effectivement confondu "Appel aux dons", "Financement de projet" et "Prise de part dans l'actionnariat de CanardPC Corporation afin de peser sur le conseil d'administration"

----------


## lclol

> Tu as quand même un paquet d'experts CPC qui ont effectivement confondu "Appel aux dons", "Financement de projet" et "Prise de part dans l'actionnariat de CanardPC Corporation afin de peser sur le conseil d'administration"


C'est vrai qu'à la base le crowdfundig, Kickstarter et Ulule, c'est pas fait pour du financement de projet. Et d'ailleurs on ne s'y trompe guère vu que CPC n'a pas non plus proposé de contrepartie. (ah si ? parce qu'en fait il y étaient obligés par la plate-forme ? ah...). Et y'a sans doute aucun autre moyen, en France, de faire des "appels aux dons"... :ouaiouai: 

Bon j'arrête je vais pas troller outre mesure, j'en ai déjà trop fait. Après je l'ai dit, j'adore CPC, je continuerai à le lire, mais cette opération ne m'a absolument pas plu. Et ses suites sont aussi décevantes que ses débuts, alors même que, maintenant, CPC a largement de quoi faire une opération gagnant-gagnant pour tous. Je me permets juste de l'exprimer, sorry si ça vous plaît pas.

----------


## Jaycie

Mais...C'est quoi l'opération gagnant/gagnant pour tous ? Tu proposes rien non plus en fait.

----------


## The Number 9

> C'est vrai qu'à la base le crowdfundig, Kickstarter et Ulule, c'est pas fait pour du financement de projet. Et d'ailleurs on ne s'y trompe guère vu que CPC n'a pas non plus proposé de contrepartie. (ah si ? parce qu'en fait il y étaient obligés par la plate-forme ? ah...). Et y'a sans doute aucun autre moyen, en France, de faire des "appels aux dons"...
> 
> Bon j'arrête je vais pas troller outre mesure, j'en ai déjà trop fait. Après je l'ai dit, j'adore CPC, je continuerai à le lire, mais cette opération ne m'a absolument pas plu. Et ses suites sont aussi décevantes que ses débuts, alors même que, maintenant, CPC a largement de quoi faire une opération gagnant-gagnant pour tous. Je me permets juste de l'exprimer, sorry si ça vous plaît pas.


Que cette plateforme ne soit peut être pas la plus adaptée, c'est quelque chose qui se discute évidemment. Je suis assez d'accord avec toi d'ailleurs.
Mais l'objectif était clairement énoncé, c'est un appel aux dons (contrairement au KS pour le site, et la différence a été rappelée régulièrement également). Je ne comprends donc pas trop certaines critiques, qui semblent un peu tout mélanger...

----------


## madgic

> Et y'a sans doute aucun autre moyen, en France, de faire des "appels aux dons"...


Je suis pas sur de mettre un bouton Paypal pour faire des dons, un bandeau à la Wikipédia sur le site et le forum ou du porte à porte pour avoir quelques euros en échange de chocolatines ou de calendriers soit la bonne solution.

----------


## Anonyme32145

> du porte à porte pour avoir quelques euros en échange de chocolatines ou de calendriers soit la bonne solution.


Attention à dire qu'il faut venir de la part de la mairie hein  ::ninja::

----------


## lclol

> Mais...C'est quoi l'opération gagnant/gagnant pour tous ? Tu proposes rien non plus en fait.


Ben si, justement, j'ai parlé un peu plus haut de durées d'abonnements de soutien prolongées, par exemple. Et encore plus haut d'anciens numéros en PDF ou dispo sur le site (d'ailleurs promis lors du précédent CF). On peut imaginer CPC Hardware en numérique, etc...

Et je ne prétends pas avoir la science infuse, y'a sûrement plein d'autres bonnes idées, et y'en a d'ailleurs quelques autres dans les pages qui précèdent.

En fait un CF c'est une dynamique, y'a qu'à regarder ce qui se passe sur l'édition spéciale "Lovecraft" chez Mnémos en ce moment : plus les paliers sont passés plus les contreparties sont généreuses, et plus ça attire de nouveaux participants. Vertueux.

Ici, on peut considérer que jusqu'à 150 000 on avait un "appel aux dons", mais après ? Pourquoi n'a-t-on pas initié quelque chose qui motive ceux qui, comme moi, ne le sont absolument pas par ce qui a été fait ? Comment on passe le cap pour faire venir ceux qui ne sont pas encore là alors que le palier 300 000 est totalement à côté de cet objectif ? Voilà, en bref, c'est ça mes regrets.

----------


## alegria unknown

On peut supposer que la réponse est là :




> Si l'objectif du palier à 300 000 € *était de tester la température pour un nouvel humanoïde*, je crois que la réponse est assez claire.

----------


## Akodo

> Ah mais zut : ils auraient tellement du demander à tous ces spécialistes en financement du forum leur recette magique, ça aurait été beaucoup mieux.


J'ai jamais dit que j'étais spécialiste en financement, ni qu'ils auraient dû demander mon avis (entre autres), je donne juste mon point de vue sur la situation. Je suis loin d'être le seul à avoir tiqué là-dessus, c'est donc qu'il y a matière à polémique. 
Je trouve ça un peu dommage de bâcher tous les gens qui se posent des questions, en mode "taysay-vous de toute façon CPC c'est trop des gentil on leur donne tous nos sous si on veut daborre." Après vous faites ce que vous voulez de vos sous, vous êtres grands ! Mais fallait bien s'attendre à ce que les gens soient interloqués par tant de différence entre les deux premiers paliers à 100k et 150k.

----------


## DangerMo

> Presstalis ? Dans 3 mois ils sont morts.


Ah ah !

----------


## gros_bidule

> On peut supposer que la réponse est là :


Je pense que c'est plus compliqué. Ceux qui ont donné ne peuvent sans doute pas donner encore plus, certains ayant cassé leur tire-lire.
Peut être avec une campagne ulule séparée, et un montant un peu moins élevé, ça passerait tout seul. Mais là, 300k dont 150 pour humanoïde, ça fait beaucoup  ::P: 

Qu'ils tentent plutôt de relancer humanoïde dans 1 an ou 2, ça me semblerait plus réaliste :
- les gens auraient de nouveau quelques sous à débourser
- cela nous aurait donné le temps de voir comment CPC s'est débrouillé avec la campagne ulule, voir si les promesses sont tenues, et comment elles sont tenues ; ceci au lieu de vouloir tout financer et dont tout mettre en œuvre d'un coup

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Je pense que c'est plus compliqué. Ceux qui ont donné ne peuvent sans doute pas donner encore plus, certains ayant cassé leur tire-lire.


Et aussi que certains ont dû donner pour sauver le journal, verraient l'intérêt de filer du pognon sans objectifs supplémentaires, pour gonfler la trésorerie, mais ne voient pas du tout ce que le projet Humanoïde est venu faire dans le sujet.

Même si avec ce message je m'attire les foudres de Kazemaho  ::): .

----------


## Anonyme1202

> Je me suis fais engueulé parce-que je demandais à avoir le magazine des 15ans pour les 170K. 
> Le gars disait qu'on l'aurai quand même sans les 200k (Je sais pas d'où il tient l'info, il m'a plus répondu).


C'étais moi, et il me semble que la source étais un interview de Ivan. Par contre j'ai pas de temps à investir dans la recherche du truc donc qui vivre verra  :;): 

Et je t'ai pas engueulé voyons  :Emo: 
Rien qu'avec ton avatar je t'apprécie  :Mellow2:

----------


## tenshu

> 40k c'est plus du double du capital propre minimum d'une sàrl en Suisse. C'est vraiment pas rien. J'en connais plusieurs que ça coule quasi illico a moins que le propriétaire augmente les fonds propres.





> Tout à fait. C'est la moitie du capital de Presse Non Stop aussi... ca n'a rien d'inquiétant, c'est tout à fait normal.
> Toutes les PMe ne sont pas des machines a fric, loin de la.


WTF les amis 40K€ c'est quoi rapporté en salaires chargés ? *
Sérieusement pour une PME c'est le genre d'accident qu'on doit pouvoir gérer.

J'ai beau être un socialiss invétéré ça me semble pourtant accessible comme concept économique.



* Indice chez vous : 40000 / +-10 postes / 2.

----------


## dYnkYn

> Indice chez vous : 40000 / +-10 postes / 2.


2 semaines ?

----------


## olivarius

Humanoide était un mag vraiment magnifique à lire et à dévorer. J'ai hâte de voir la nouvelle version 100% numérique surtout si au passage ça améliore la version de CPC numérique.

Moi je veux CPC + CPC HW + Humanoide sur un site web ergonomique et agréable à utiliser (là ce n'est pas le cas même pour CPC).

----------


## acdctabs

Moi je voulais que rien ne change et qu'on reste en bimensuel (et pour 300K on me le livrait par drone).
On n'a pas toujours ce qu'on veut !

----------


## Foxyrad

> C'étais moi, et il me semble que la source étais un interview de Ivan. Par contre j'ai pas de temps à investir dans la recherche du truc donc qui vivre verra 
> 
> Et je t'ai pas engueulé voyons 
> Rien qu'avec ton avatar je t'apprécie


Tout est pardonné mon ami.  ::rolleyes::

----------


## loopkiller2

> Humanoide était un mag vraiment magnifique à lire et à dévorer. J'ai hâte de voir la nouvelle version 100% numérique surtout si au passage ça améliore la version de CPC numérique.
> 
> Moi je veux CPC + CPC HW + Humanoide sur un site web ergonomique et agréable à utiliser (là ce n'est pas le cas même pour CPC).


T'es un peu dur pour le site CPC. Qu'est-ce que t'aime pas dans son ergonomie?

----------


## Flad

Ca ne bouge plus guère.

----------


## Anonyme1202

Le soufflet de la hype est retombé avec le streach goal tant demandé.
C'est sympa a observer le changement d'état d'esprit du topic entre avant et l'aprèes 300k  ::P:

----------


## dYnkYn

Corrélation n'est pas causalité. A mon avis le stretch goal n'a aucun rapport, on a juste atteint le nombre de personnes potentiellement intéressées à participer au Ulule. En plus, on est pas sur un KS avec des add-in qui permettent de faire monter le pledge moyen donc rien de bien surprenant je pense.

----------


## Blackogg

> Corrélation n'est pas causalité. A mon avis le stretch goal n'a aucun rapport, on a juste atteint le nombre de personnes potentiellement intéressées à participer au Ulule.


Ben en l'occurrence, la causalité elle y est un peu.

On a CPC qui dit plus ou moins "merci beaucoup les gens, objectif rempli pour pas subir Presstalis, maintenant on arrête de vous embêter et on va se débrouiller. Mais si vraaaaaiment vous voulez continuer à donner des sous, voilà ce qu'on en fera." 
Il n'y a pas d'émulation forte créée autour des stretch goals (ça me choque pas, c'était pas le but de l'opération), et comme les récompenses de base n'en sont pas vraiment (vu qu'on était dans un appel aux dons avec des contreparties symboliques), ben ça va pas attirer d'autres gens que ceux qui étaient là pour faire un don.

----------


## Sylla

> Le soufflet de la hype est retombé avec le streach goal tant demandé.
> C'est sympa a observer le changement d'état d'esprit du topic entre avant et l'aprèes 300k


C'est que "sauvez CPC" c'est plus mobilisateur que "refaites humanoide". Surtout que les gens interesses par le goal à 300k étaient probablement déjà là au départ et en voyant le nouvel objectif ne se sont pas dit "allez je redonne".

----------


## nightoy

Quand même étonné par le manque de réactivité de la rédaction face à un refus quasi-unanime de ce pallier de 300k. Ce n'était pas possible de rectifier le tir et revoir le pallier à la baisse?

----------


## Anonyme32145

S'il faut 150K pour avoir les moyens de faire le magazine ils vont pas demander 50K, pourquoi tu veux qu'ils revoient leur pallier ?
Pour moi c'est clair : 

150K : On sauve CPC.
Plus de 150K : Ca va nous permettre d'améliorer des choses et d'être plus confortable.
300K : On a les moyens de faire un nouvel Humanoïde.


De plus, je ne vois pas de "refus quasi unanime" de pallier  ::unsure::

----------


## azruqh

> Quand même étonné par le manque de réactivité de la rédaction face à un refus quasi-unanime de ce pallier de 300k. Ce n'était pas possible de rectifier le tir et revoir le pallier à la baisse?


Et tu dis quoi aux gens qui ont donné du pognon pour revoir _Humanoïde_ ? Que finalement, non, on va pas faire ça, on va plutôt refaire des sous-bocks ? Mh. Ce palier de 300000, j'ai pas l'impression qu'ils y aient cru une seule seconde. Mais, maintenant qu'il est là...

----------


## Sylla

C'est pas si facile que ça de pondre un projet...

Ils ont bien dit que l'important, c'était de se tirer des griffes de Presstalis et qu'ils préparaient quelque chose pour aller plus loin s'il y avait assez d'argent pour. Le projet retenu nécessite 150k de plus, ils nous le présentent et ils aviseront. Peut-être qu'il y a un autre projet dans les cartons au cas où les 300k ne seraient pas atteints, mais de la même façon qu'ils ont annoncé le projet humanoide après avoir atteint l'objectif de 150% ils feront le point à la fin de l'ulule, car si les 300k ne sont pas atteint, la mise en place d'un projet de remplacement ne peut se faire que si tu sais de combien tu disposes.

----------


## nightoy

> Et tu dis quoi aux gens qui ont donné du pognon pour revoir _Humanoïde_ ? Que finalement, non, on va pas faire ça, on va plutôt refaire des sous-bocks ? Mh. Ce palier de 300000, j'ai pas l'impression qu'ils y aient cru une seule seconde. Mais, maintenant qu'il est là...


dit comme ça j'avoue...  ::sad::

----------


## Croaker

C'est surtout déjà écrit sur la page du projet, ce qu'ils feront de l'argent si le pallier n'est pas atteint.
Il reste encore deux semaines de campagne, à commencer par un numéro papier avec peut être un appel plus explicite sur Humanoïde.

----------


## Baalim

> Et tu dis quoi aux gens qui ont donné du pognon pour revoir _Humanoïde_ ? Que finalement, non, on va pas faire ça, on va plutôt refaire des sous-bocks ? Mh. Ce palier de 300000, j'ai pas l'impression qu'ils y aient cru une seule seconde. Mais, maintenant qu'il est là...


D'annuler leur contribution ulule avant la fin de la campagne ?  ::siffle::

----------


## azruqh

> D'annuler leur contribution ulule avant la fin de la campagne ?


Certes, mais c'est quand même un peu ballot d'en arriver là. ^^

----------


## The Number 9

> Quand même étonné par le manque de réactivité de la rédaction face à un refus quasi-unanime de ce pallier de 300k. Ce n'était pas possible de rectifier le tir et revoir le pallier à la baisse?


Le but de l'opération, c'est un appel aux dons.
Ils ont joué la transparence en annonçant directement ce qu'ils feraient si les dons atteignaient 300k€. Mais rien ne les obligeait, ce n'est pas un financement d'un projet en particulier mais bien un appel aux dons, au départ.

----------


## Flad

> D'annuler leur contribution ulule avant la fin de la campagne ?


Vendredi on a dit !
(et jparle pas d'annuler les contributions).

----------


## Mastaba

Faut dire aussi qu'il n'y a eu quasiment aucune publicité pour ce ulule, hormis ce topic et les 2/3 encarts dans CPC lui même.
Pas de RT massif ni la moindre communication aux médias traditionnels (y a quoi à part les quelques news de sites spécialisés, la vidéo ogaming et le ASI qui est passé gratuit? J'ai vu que Marcus en a parlé dans la quotidienne de gameone aussi.)

Pas de mass PM/mail aux utilisateurs du forum ni le moindre bandeau de pub (le forum étant pourtant un des seuls outils de communication intégralement sous le contrôle direct de CPC et susceptible de toucher du monde).

On est passé d'un "sauver CPC" critique et vital (qui aura quand même eu ses 150K relativement rapidement) à un Humanoïde en dématérialisé qui demande le double.
C'est vrai que les gens qui donnent maintenant que les 150K sont atteints et qui donnent uniquement pour Humanoïde prennent un gros risque, parce que rien ne leur sera remboursé si les 300K ne sont pas atteints. 
Le fait que ca soit un "don" est hors sujet, il s'agit simplement de deux projets différents. Si on donne pour Humanoïde il n'y a pas d'alternative à la réussite, parce que tout ce qui sera en-dessous de 300K sera considéré comme don pour CPC.

Moi aussi, le retour de Humanoïde en version papier m'intéresserait bien plus qu'une version numérique uniquement, mais est-ce que ca serait rentable de l'imprimer seulement pour des abonnements/ventes au numéro par correspondance en se passant complètement de la disponibilité en kiosque? (Entre le coût de la taxe que ca implique et le bénéfice de visibilité/ventes supplémentaires?)

----------


## Gladia

Salut,




> Pas de mass PM/mail aux utilisateurs du forum ni le moindre bandeau de pub (le forum étant pourtant un des seuls outils de communication intégralement sous le contrôle direct de CPC et susceptible de toucher du monde).


  ::huh:: 
J'ai reçu un email pour cette campagne : "Aidez Canard PC à relancer Humanoïde" le 23 mars 2018
_Vous avez reçu ce mail car vous vous êtes inscrit sur le forum de Canard PC._

----------


## Norochj

> Pas de mass PM/mail aux utilisateurs du forum ni le moindre bandeau de pub (le forum étant pourtant un des seuls outils de communication intégralement sous le contrôle direct de CPC et susceptible de toucher du monde).


Tu oublies quand même toutes les vidéos quotidiennes (voir 2 ou3 certains jours) sur la webcam de la rédaction depuis le lancement du Ulule. Certaines ont clairement rapportées des dons, Humanoïde ou non.

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Tu oublies quand même toutes les vidéos quotidiennes (voir 2 ou3 certains jours) sur la webcam de la rédaction depuis le lancement du Ulule.


 ::huh::

----------


## acdctabs

> Tu oublies quand même toutes les vidéos quotidiennes (voir 2 ou3 certains jours) sur la webcam de la rédaction depuis le lancement du Ulule. Certaines ont clairement rapportées des dons, Humanoïde ou non.


Le meilleur moment reste quand Izual a merdé sur la boite à Meuh à 70K.

----------


## Yshuya

> S'il faut 150K pour avoir les moyens de faire le magazine ils vont pas demander 50K, pourquoi tu veux qu'ils revoient leur pallier ?
> Pour moi c'est clair : 
> 
> 150K : On sauve CPC.
> Plus de 150K : Ca va nous permettre d'améliorer des choses et d'être plus confortable.
> 300K : On a les moyens de faire un nouvel Humanoïde.
> 
> 
> De plus, je ne vois pas de "refus quasi unanime" de pallier


Je comprends pas les gens qui disent faite un palier à 200K pour les archives.. S'il faut 150K pour remettre sur rail humanoide et que c'est ce qu'ils veulent faire. Cela met humanoide à 350k, c'est plus problématique mais impossible.

----------


## Vaaahn

> Tu oublies quand même toutes les vidéos quotidiennes (voir 2 ou3 certains jours) sur la webcam de la rédaction depuis le lancement du Ulule. Certaines ont clairement rapportées des dons, Humanoïde ou non.


Chut, il a pas l'abo premium !

----------


## Max_well

AMA CPC sur https://www.reddit.com/r/france/ à 14h aujourd'hui

----------


## Frypolar

> Pas de mass PM/mail aux utilisateurs du forum ni le moindre bandeau de pub (le forum étant pourtant un des seuls outils de communication intégralement sous le contrôle direct de CPC et susceptible de toucher du monde).


Profiter du forum pour annoncer quelque chose  :^_^:  Quelle idée ! Il a fallu des mois (années ?) pour corriger le seul lien du forum qui pointait sur l’accueil du site CPC. Quelqu’un qui arrive sur le forum via un lien ou un serveur CPC, c’était mon cas, ne verra pas qu’il y a un magazine derrière. Ce n’est pas indiqué dans la bannière ou sur les côtés par exemple. Humanoïde, le site ainsi que son kickstarter ont été annoncé d’abord sur le Figaro puis sur Twitter. Là ils vont faire un AMA sur reddit, ça a été annoncé sur twitter mais pas sur le forum. Par contre ils ont utilisé le forum pour les retours sur le site, ça m’a surpris, en bien  ::):

----------


## Izual

Si si, c'est annoncé sur le forum, mais je joue à Fallout 2 en même temps désolé, ça m'a pris un peu plus de temps que prévu. http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/11...-PC-sur-Reddit

----------


## Dirian

> Ça veut dire quoi le fait d'avoir son pseudo en vert sur le forum déjà ?


Ca veux surement dire la meme chose que de l'avoir en rouge ou en noir, que l'on sert a faire joli  ::ninja::

----------


## Frypolar

> Ça veut dire quoi le fait d'avoir son pseudo en vert sur le forum déjà ?


En théorie ou en pratique ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Croaker

Vu sur twitter.




J'en comprends que Presstalis rend l'argent qu'ils avaient piqué en novembre/janvier (du moins une partie) parce que c'est une condition pour que l'Etat lui prête de l'argent.

C'est sûrement une bonne nouvelle. (Même si du coup c'est l'Etat, donc nous, qui récupère la créance pourrie).

----------


## flochy

Mais alors, il faut qu'ils rendent l'argent d'Ulule !  ::o:

----------


## Vaaahn

> Mais alors, il faut qu'ils rendent l'argent d'Ulule !

----------


## Vedder



----------


## acdctabs

Ca fait une belle prime de Noël pour Polynette !

----------


## Izual

> Ca fait une belle prime de Noël pour *le méritant rédacteur Izual* !


J'ai corrigé ça pour toi, je crois que tu avais fait une typo.  :tired:

----------


## CptProut

> J'ai corrigé ça pour toi, je crois que tu avais fait une typo.


Kahn en a plus besoin pour assouvir ces achat compulsif d'anime.  :tired:

----------


## Baalim

> Kahn en a plus besoin pour assouvir ces achat compulsif d'anime.


Il va falloir prévoir un supplément anime, Hentai et ecchi pour donner un coup de fouet à la campagne de financement.

Le  bon plan, c'est que ça lui permettra de passer ses achats en frais professionnels.

----------


## Jeckhyl

> J'ai corrigé ça pour toi, je crois que tu avais fait une typo.


C'est un stagiaire du journal ?

----------


## Minostel

Vu la situation catastrophique de Presstalis ils ne sont pas à l'abri d'un autre coup de p... Je pense qu'ils vont thésauriser l'argent (le crowdfunding a très peu de chance d'atteindre les 300k€).

----------


## Sim's

Je propose que l'argent serve à acheter un sous-marin à ackboo  :tired:

----------


## Catel

> Je propose que l'argent serve à acheter un sous-marin à ackboo


Un U-Boot type XXI  :Bave:

----------


## AgentDerf

Moi quand je reçois un mail Ulule avec pour titre "[News] Aidez Canard PC à relancer Humanoïde" je me sens un peu trahi... 

J'ai jamais filé de l'argent pour Humanoïde, mais pour sauver CPC, et la on dirait que c'est le seul cheval de bataille, Humanoïde... je suis le seul à trouver cela bizarre/reloud?  ::|:

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> J'ai jamais filé de l'argent pour Humanoïde, mais pour sauver CPC, et la on dirait que c'est le seul cheval de bataille, Humanoïde... je suis le seul à trouver cela bizarre/reloud?


Ben plusieurs se plaignaient qu'ils ne communiquent pas assez sur le palier Humanoïde, que c'était un peu un palier "alibi" en sachant qu'ils n'auront pas la somme.

Maintenant CPC est sauvé (c'était aussi mon souhait), ça ne me choque pas qu'ils se concentrent sur Humanoïde. Et je leur souhaite d'y arriver.
Je ne l'ai pas lu, je ne me sentais pas visé par les sujets, mais je n'ai lu ici que de bons retours. S'ils arrivent à diversifier leur offre de mag', toujours de qualité, je trouve ça sain pour PresseNonStop.

----------


## nightoy

le twtich de lundi prochain s'annonce explosif  :Popcorn:  :Death:

----------


## Sylla

Je sais que le sujet fait 50 pages, mais c'est martelé par la rédac' depuis longtemps, l'objectif de ulule c'est:

1- de récupérer 150k pour encaisser Presstalis (sauvez CPC, donc)
2- s'il y a plus, de lancer des projets de développement qui seraient annoncés une fois le premier objectif atteint. 

L'objectif initial pour lequel tu as donné ayant été atteint et dépassé, ils nous proposent la suite qui si elle ne t'intéresse pas n'enlève pas le fait que tu as participé à sauver CPC, pendant que d'autres contributions ont permis d'aller plus loin.

----------


## Setzer

Perso je ne me sens pas "trahi" non plus, la menace était bien réelle et c'est bel et bien les dons initiaux qui ont permis de l’éloigner, du coup je ne vois pas l’intérêt qu'ils auraient à poursuivre leur com' la dessus.

Qu'ils évoquent maintenant uniquement humanoïde pour encourager les nouveaux versements c'est logique : ils ne forcent personnes et les nouveaux donateurs savent pourquoi ils donnent : plus pour le sauvetage de cpc qui est acquis mais pour relancer une publications qu'ils ont aimé ou pour laquelle ils sont curieux.

Il s'agit, comme l'a d'ailleurs dit Ivan, d'une évolution de l'objectif initiale face au succès de la campagne; continuer à communiquer sur la santé financière de cpc et la menace presstalis au delà des pallier prévus pour aurait, pour le coup, été malhonnête de leur part, cela n'a pas été le cas.

edit : grilled

----------


## Croaker

Je pense que le sentiment de "trahison" vient du fait que le gras au delà de l'objectif pourrait être affecté à des trucs du genre assurer la survie à long terme et le passage au numérique de CPC, et donnent l'impression (fausse) de se disperser. 
Je crois que le budget "humanoïde" inclus de toute façon ces éléments.

----------


## Anonyme1202

> Je sais que le sujet fait 50 pages, mais c'est martelé par la rédac' depuis longtemps, l'objectif de ulule c'est:
> 
> 1- de récupérer 150k pour encaisser Presstalis (sauvez CPC, donc)
> 2- s'il y a plus, de lancer des projets de développement qui seraient annoncés une fois le premier objectif atteint. 
> 
> L'objectif initial pour lequel tu as donné ayant été atteint et dépassé, ils nous proposent la suite qui si elle ne t'intéresse pas n'enlève pas le fait que tu as participé à sauver CPC, pendant que d'autres contributions ont permis d'aller plus loin.


Mais laisse tomber certains arrivent pas a faire la part des choses et se sentent trahi  ::rolleyes::  donc qu'ils retirent leurs billes et qu'ils arrêtent de nous faire chier  ::ninja:: 
Perso je m'en tape d'Humanoïde et j'ai réussi a comprendre le fonctionnement de deux paliers donc je suis content de moi.  ::trollface::  #145DEQI

Surtout que si on lance Alab l'archiviste je suis sur qu'il peut nous faire des camemberts qui démontre que ceux qui chialent sont ceux qui pleuraient pour un nouveau palier...

----------


## AgentDerf

Mouais.... le coté sortie de nul part de Humanoïde dans le Ululle, qui devient d'un coup le sujet principal, me dérange.

@AquaMamba : Tu peux te garder ta condescendance et tes remarques à la con pour toi, tu seras mignon.

----------


## Anonyme1202

Mais je suis mignon  :Mellow2: 
Regarde l'historique de ce topic tu verras que c'est vrai.

Par contre pour contrer ma condescendance (et aller droit au but n'est pas condescendance... enfin pas dans mon éducation  ::cry:: ) j'aimerai bien savoir ce que tu as pas compris.

150k pour sauver le mag
les + pour leurs projets.

Tu es pas leurs éditeurs/actionnaires, ils ressuscitent ce qu'ils veulent.

----------


## Vedder

Selon eux, la survie de Presse Non Stop passe par la diversification, et donc la renaissance d'Humanoïde.
Non seulement c'est un point de vue qui se défend, mais en plus ça veut dire qu'ils prévoient sur 5 ans minimum.

On a parfaitement le droit de ne pas être d'accord avec ce plan, de penser qu'il est bancal, ou autre ; mais dans le genre plan de sauvetage à long terme qui essaie de ne pas faire passer les lecteurs à la caisse tout les 3 mois, je trouve que ça se pose là.

----------


## Anonyme1202

Je pense surtout qu'on a aucunement une vision d'ensemble du problème et qu'on essaye tous de faire nos Experts CPC a 3 euros 6 sous.  ::P: 
Après rien n’empêche de ne pas être Okay et donc de retirer ces sousous.

----------


## dglacet



----------


## Vedder

> Je pense surtout qu'on a aucunement une vision d'ensemble du problème et qu'on essaye tous de faire nos Experts CPC a 3 euros 6 sous. 
> Après rien n’empêche de ne pas être Okay et donc de retirer ces sousous.


C'était un peu le sens de mon message, mais ta version est plus filiforme.  ::P:

----------


## Anonyme1202

> 


Mais je les aimes moi et oui, je vais faire ton carton  ::'(:  ::ninja:: 
Pas taper !

----------


## nightoy

> 


mais non voyons, j'ai besoin de ma dose hebdo de shitstorm moi  :Popcorn:

----------


## Ruvon

> Je pense que le sentiment de "trahison" vient du fait que le gras au delà de l'objectif pourrait être affecté à des trucs du genre assurer la survie à long terme et le passage au numérique de CPC, et donnent l'impression (fausse) de se disperser. 
> Je crois que le budget "humanoïde" inclus de toute façon ces éléments.


Investir dans de nouveaux projets qui peuvent potentiellement rameuter plus de lecteurs et donc assurer d'autant plus la survie à long terme ça ne me semble pas être la définition de se disperser (allez hop, l'exemple perso qui sert à rien : un pote qui bosse dans le dev de jeux vidéo n'est pas intéressé par Canard PC (ouais, je sais  :tired:  ) mais il m'a piqué tous mes numéros d'Humanoïde pour les lire de la couv à l'ours, du coup il va sans doute glisser une tite pièce dans la tirelire alors qu'il ne l'aurait pas fait sinon).

Est-ce que tu assures mieux ton avenir en planquant ton pognon derrière la réserve de bière de Moquette ou en le dépensant (en partie au moins) pour te développer et proposer de nouvelles choses ? Bonne question, je suis loin d'être un expert CPC donc je ne vais pas m'exprimer sur ce que je ne connais pas bien  ::ninja::  mais ça ne me semble pas incompatible et ne représente en tous cas pas de quoi se sentir "trahi".

----------


## Anonyme1202

Très bien expliqué  :Mellow2:

----------


## Croaker

Ouais mais pourquoi la techno (domaine déjà assez chargé en sites spécialisés et de qualité) plutôt que d'autres sujets où ils ont également fait leurs preuves comme les boardgames ?

----------


## AgentDerf

C'est pas question de faire les experts ou pas.

Moi ca me dérange quand je back un projet, c'est de cliquer 20 jours plus tard sur la page du projet et de voir une une qui a plus rien à voir.

Exemple à la con, genre tu back un jeu de billard, tu cliques 20 jours et paf tu as en une "On y presque! Pour le palier de jeu de bowling en plus du jeu de billard!" Perso ça me casse les couilles. Au lieu d'avoir un truc fini et cadré, cela part un peu dans tous les sens.

Et bon la menace binaire "Oula je retire mes sous à la moindre contrariété", ça va j'ai plus 12 ans.

Mais faire 2 Ululle cela m'aurai paru bcp plus honnête. Car la franchement, on va dire qu'il doit bien avoir 160K€ pour CPC pur, et peut-être péniblement 30K€ pour Humanoide, c'est dire la popularité et du coup la viabilité du projet de diversification.
Avis personnel je pense que CPC s'en sortira bien mieux sans partir dans Humanoide, du coup re-axés son Ululle sauvetage CPC originel vers cela, c'est de la connerie.

----------


## Anonyme1202

Aucun canard n'a participé au "Ask Me Anything" de CPC de la semaine passé ?
ça aurai typiquement été une question a poser.  ::): 




> C'est pas question de faire les experts ou pas.
> 
> Moi ca me dérange quand je back un projet, c'est de cliquer 20 jours plus tard sur la page du projet et de voir une une qui a plus rien à voir.
> 
> Exemple à la con, genre tu back un jeu de billard, tu cliques 20 jours et paf tu as en une "On y presque! Pour le palier de jeu de bowling en plus du jeu de billard!" Perso ça me casse les couilles. Au lieu d'avoir un truc fini et cadré, cela part un peu dans tous les sens.
> 
> Et bon la menace binaire "Oula je retire mes sous à la moindre contrariété", ça va j'ai plus 12 ans.
> 
> Mais faire 2 Ululle cela m'aurai paru bcp plus honnête. Car la franchement, on va dire qu'il doit bien avoir 160K€ pour CPC pur, et peut-être péniblement 30K€ pour Humanoide, c'est dire la popularité et du coup la viabilité du projet de diversification.
> Avis personnel je pense que CPC s'en sortira bien mieux sans partir dans Humanoide, du coup re-axés son Ululle sauvetage CPC originel vers cela, c'est de la connerie.


Ta pas tords, la communication n'est pas 100% top.
Après dans les détails du Ulule c'est plutôt bien expliqué.

Je dirais que le problème principale c'est que j'ai l'impression que le palier a été fait a la "va vite" pour répondre à la demande des canards qui en voulais plus. 
Ce qui a causé les problèmes auxquels on fais face maintenant.




> Ils ont répondu lors de l'AMA que c'était envisageable et envisagé.


Pendant 30 secondes j'ai cru qu'il n'y avais qu'une question  ::ninja::

----------


## Vedder

> Ouais mais pourquoi la techno (domaine déjà assez chargé en sites spécialisés et de qualité) plutôt que d'autres sujets où ils ont également fait leurs preuves comme les boardgames ?


Ils ont répondu lors de l'AMA que c'était envisageable et envisagé.

----------


## Lego25000

> C'est pas question de faire les experts ou pas.
> 
> Moi ca me dérange quand je back un projet, c'est de cliquer 20 jours plus tard sur la page du projet et de voir une une qui a plus rien à voir.
> 
> Exemple à la con, genre tu back un jeu de billard, tu cliques 20 jours et paf tu as en une "On y presque! Pour le palier de jeu de bowling en plus du jeu de billard!" Perso ça me casse les couilles. Au lieu d'avoir un truc fini et cadré, cela part un peu dans tous les sens.
> 
> Et bon la menace binaire "Oula je retire mes sous à la moindre contrariété", ça va j'ai plus 12 ans.
> 
> Mais faire 2 Ululle cela m'aurai paru bcp plus honnête. Car la franchement, on va dire qu'il doit bien avoir 160K€ pour CPC pur, et peut-être péniblement 30K€ pour Humanoide, c'est dire la popularité et du coup la viabilité du projet de diversification.
> Avis personnel je pense que CPC s'en sortira bien mieux sans partir dans Humanoide, du coup re-axés son Ululle sauvetage CPC originel vers cela, c'est de la connerie.


On sent bien que tu en as vraiment gros..

Mais il est quand même fort probable que l'objectif sera très loin d'être atteint et que donc relancer Humanoïde ne sera pas une priorité. Le solde excédentaire devrait être utilisé à renforcer les magazines actuels, l'infrastructure web, etc... comme décrit le projet ULULE, je suppose.

"
*Mais si on n’atteint pas les 280 000 euros, où va l’argent ?*
Si  l’objectif de 280% n’est pas atteint, vos contributions au-delà de 150  000 euros renforceront notre indépendance en nous aidant à autofinancer  la modernisation de nos moyens techniques, de toute façon indispensable à  tout développement online futur. En priorité, un remplacement complet  de notre boutique et de notre système de gestion d‘abonnement afin  notamment de pouvoir enfin gérer les prélèvements mensuels et les  abonnements multi-titres. "

----------


## dglacet

> Mais je les aimes moi et oui, je vais faire ton carton 
> Pas taper !


T'inquiète, y a pas l'feu au lac  :;):

----------


## Croaker

280 k€ pas 300 ?
J'avais raté la confirmation que Presstalis va rendre une partie de l'argent:

----------


## Lego25000

> 280 k€ pas 300 ?
> J'avais raté la confirmation que Presstalis va rendre une partie de l'argent:


Oui, Ivan avait annoncé que, dès lors, le palier de 300.000 € serait mécaniquement abaissé mais je viens juste de voir ce nouveau palier également.

----------


## Max_well

> Aucun canard n'a participé au "Ask Me Anything" de CPC de la semaine passé ?
> ça aurai typiquement été une question a poser.


Ca tombe bien, il y ont répondu :




> (L-F. Sébum)
> 
> J'ai répondu à kgaut, qui posait un peu la même question :
> 
> Comme on l'explique dans le Ulule, investir pour diversifier les publications, toucher un public plus large et permettre à nos sites et magazines se consolider mutuellement est aussi un moyen de sécuriser l'entreprise à moyen-long terme et de la protéger des variations et crises saisonnières.
> 
> Il ne faut pas envisager le reboot d'Humanoïde comme une charge mais comme une reforme structurelle qui contribuera à rendre l'ensemble plus viable, tout comme le passage de Canard PC à un rythme mensuel.


Tiens, j'en rajoute sur la question "mais vous viendrait nous tirer des sous aussi l'année prochaine"



> (L-F. Sébum)
> (...)
> Le Ulule n'a pas pour but de constituer une rallonge de trésorerie pour « survivre » (ce qui, en effet, serait un peu inquiétant : quid une fois que les X € de crowdfunding ont été utilisés ?) mais (1) de nous permettre de traverser la crise Presstalis de ce début d'année, (2) de nous laisser le temps d'effectuer les modifications nécessaires pour que le mag soit beaucoup plus résistant dans le marché de la presse actuelle et capable de faire face aux futures tempêtes sans aide extérieure. Le passage à un rythme de parution mensuel fait partie des moyens que nous allons mettre en oeuvre.

----------


## AgentDerf

Disons que pour les paliers au dessus j'aurai préférer des trucs CPC centré comme tu cites _"un remplacement complet de notre boutique et de notre système de gestion d‘abonnement afin notamment de pouvoir enfin gérer les prélèvements mensuels et les abonnements multi-titres"_.

Qui impact par exemple CPC Hardware, qui pour moi fait partie du même pool commun à CPC. Humanoide c'est vraiment un monde à part.

----------


## Ruvon

> Ouais mais pourquoi la techno (domaine déjà assez chargé en sites spécialisés et de qualité) plutôt que d'autres sujets où ils ont également fait leurs preuves comme les boardgames ?


Les Hors Série JdS ont-ils été une réussite commerciale ? Vraie question, j'en sais rien. Le fait qu'ils aient répondu que c'était envisageable m'incite à penser que ça n'a pas dû être si dégueulasse que ça.




> C'est pas question de faire les experts ou pas.
> 
> Moi ca me dérange quand je back un projet, c'est de cliquer 20 jours plus tard sur la page du projet et de voir une une qui a plus rien à voir.
> 
> Exemple à la con, genre tu back un jeu de billard, tu cliques 20 jours et paf tu as en une "On y presque! Pour le palier de jeu de bowling en plus du jeu de billard!" Perso ça me casse les couilles. Au lieu d'avoir un truc fini et cadré, cela part un peu dans tous les sens.


Très sérieusement, tu aurais préféré qu'ils arrêtent la campagne une fois le palier de survie atteint ? Qu'est-ce qui te dérange dans le fait qu'une fois que le financement de ce qui t'intéressait soit assuré, quelque chose de plus soit proposé ? Tu as donné pour un objectif, il est atteint, tout va bien non ? C'est pas l'un ou l'autre, c'est l'un sûr et peut-être l'autre en bonus.




> Mais faire 2 Ululle cela m'aurai paru bcp plus honnête. Car la franchement, on va dire qu'il doit bien avoir 160K€ pour CPC pur, et peut-être péniblement 30K€ pour Humanoide, c'est dire la popularité et du coup la viabilité du projet de diversification.
> Avis personnel je pense que CPC s'en sortira bien mieux sans partir dans Humanoide, du coup re-axés son Ululle sauvetage CPC originel vers cela, c'est de la connerie.


D'accord avec l'analyse sur la popularité et la viabilité du projet Humanoïde vu le score actuel (bien qu'il reste quelques jours). mais je ne vois toujours pas où est le problème de le proposer.

Y a pas quelqu'un qui parlait récemment de confondre "ça ne m'intéresse pas" et "c'est de la merde" ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Max_well

> Disons que pour les paliers au dessus j'aurai préférer des trucs CPC centré comme tu cites _"un remplacement complet de notre boutique et de notre système de gestion d‘abonnement afin notamment de pouvoir enfin gérer les prélèvements mensuels et les abonnements multi-titres"_.
> 
> Qui impact par exemple CPC Hardware, qui pour moi fait partie du même pool commun à CPC. Humanoide c'est vraiment un monde à part.


Ce qui est bien, mais ne permets absolument pas de pérenniser l'entreprise et contribuer à sa survie.

----------


## Croaker

Là, je vois ça plutôt des prerequis techniques, avec l'amélioration de la version web. Donc à faire systématiquement.

----------


## Anonyme32145

> Ouais mais pourquoi la techno (domaine déjà assez chargé en sites spécialisés et de qualité) plutôt que d'autres sujets où ils ont également fait leurs preuves comme les boardgames ?


Tu veux vraiment qu'ils perdent de l'argent ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Croaker

Je pense que les vieuxgens capables de claquer 100 balles sur un jeu de plateau qui restera prendre la poussière dans le grenier après une partie sont aussi intéressants sur le plan "marketing" que les technophiles.  ::ninja::

----------


## Anonyme32145

Je suis pas sûr que les populations soient numériquement équivalentes.

----------


## Anonyme1202

Je sais pas si remplacer un magasine sur la technologie pour en faire un sur un sujet de niche soient plus intelligent perso.

Je dis pas, beaucoup de gens jouent à des jeux de sociétés mais de là à acheter un... Magasine...

----------


## Anonyme32145

L'idée n'est plus de faire un magazine mais de faire un site internet payant il me semble  ::unsure::

----------


## Croaker

Et de ramasser un gros budget pub' chez Asmodée.  ::ninja:: 

On pourrait imaginer de faire payer un accès en ligne aux tests du "H.S. annuel pour nowel" rédigés au rythme des sorties, plus des C.R. de parties, des articles de fonds, etc...

----------


## Anonyme1202

Okay  :^_^:

----------


## chrisemail

Le un sort un numéro spécial presstalis : http://r.mail.le-1.fr/bbqolcnz6xh3f.html

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> Mais faire 2 Ululle cela m'aurai paru bcp plus honnête. Car la franchement, on va dire qu'il doit bien avoir 160K€ pour CPC pur, et peut-être péniblement 30K€ pour Humanoide, c'est dire la popularité et du coup la viabilité du projet de diversification.


Justement, ça donne une meilleure visibilité pour Humanoïde qu'en étant seul dans son coin.
Les premiers acheteurs étaient des lecteurs de CPC, aimant son style, pour parler des techs.
Depuis ils ont gagné de nouveaux lecteurs qui peuvent être tentés.
Selon moi l'erreur reste de ne pas diffuser un numéro d'Humanoïde pour que chacun se fasse une idée et puisse intéresser de nouveaux lecteurs.

Et ça a été dit plusieurs fois, le mag' n'a pas été arrêté parce qu'il ne se vendait pas.




> D'accord avec l'analyse sur la popularité et la viabilité du projet Humanoïde vu le score actuel (bien qu'il reste quelques jours). mais je ne vois toujours pas où est le problème de le proposer.


Je ne pense pas qu'il faille l'analyser de cette façon. J'en sais pas plus que vous hein bien entendu, on discute, je peux dire de la merde.

Mais prenons un canard qui achetait les 2 mag', il a donné disons 70 € dans les 48 premières heures pour sauver CPC. Avant l'annonce du palier Huma donc. Difficile de mettre une rallonge même s'il adorerait voir son retour.
Ca ne signifie pas un désintérêt, mais tous ne peuvent pas mettre la même somme. 




> Les Hors Série JdS ont-ils été une réussite commerciale ? Vraie question, j'en sais rien. Le fait qu'ils aient répondu que c'était envisageable m'incite à penser que ça n'a pas dû être si dégueulasse que ça.


Question intéressante. Il existe encore une concurrence sur ce marché ? Dans ma jeunesse il y avait plusieurs mag', certains Casus Belli, Jeux & Stratégie.
Existe t'il seulement un marché ?

----------


## Don Moahskarton

> Mais je les aimes moi et oui, je vais faire ton carton 
> Pas taper !


On rigole pas avec les cartons s'il vous plait.

----------


## Sinequanone

> C'est pas question de faire les experts ou pas.
> 
> Moi ca me dérange quand je back un projet, c'est de cliquer 20 jours plus tard sur la page du projet et de voir une une qui a plus rien à voir.
> 
> Exemple à la con, genre tu back un jeu de billard, tu cliques 20 jours et paf tu as en une "On y presque! Pour le palier de jeu de bowling en plus du jeu de billard!" Perso ça me casse les couilles. Au lieu d'avoir un truc fini et cadré, cela part un peu dans tous les sens.
> 
> Et bon la menace binaire "Oula je retire mes sous à la moindre contrariété", ça va j'ai plus 12 ans.
> 
> Mais faire 2 Ululle cela m'aurai paru bcp plus honnête. Car la franchement, on va dire qu'il doit bien avoir 160K€ pour CPC pur, et peut-être péniblement 30K€ pour Humanoide, c'est dire la popularité et du coup la viabilité du projet de diversification.
> Avis personnel je pense que CPC s'en sortira bien mieux sans partir dans Humanoide, du coup re-axés son Ululle sauvetage CPC originel vers cela, c'est de la connerie.


Je partage ce point de vue. Merci à son auteur de me permettre d'entretenir ma fainéantise.

----------


## tenshu

Donc finalement : 

- CPC n'est pas menacé de disparaître à cause de 40K de délai de paiement
- Le magazine va être relancé en mensuel pour 1-2% de comm prise par presstalis, sans démontrer pourquoi c'est absolument nécessaire, beaucoup plus viable et qu'une simple augmentation de tarif ne suffit pas.
- La campagne Ulule va financer un magazine qui ne sera ni au même format, ni avec le même contenu, ni la même équipe, ni le même nom que Humanoïde
- Mais si ça loupe pas grave ça financera des bricoles, genre ... des trucs critiques pour CPC comme sa boutique ou son site.

C'est toujours aussi déconnant.

J'ai beau avoir aimé Humanoïde ça me semble toujours un plan hautement casse gueule, en plus d'une utilisation du crowndfunding qui ne manquerait pas de faire ricaner la rédac si c'était pour un jv.

----------


## Anonyme1202

Déjà un crowfounding par un magasine qui crachait dessus ça m'a fais rire.  ::): 

Par contre c'est intéressante d'un point de vue communautés, on passe des canards qui se gaussais par milliers sur le topic DDJ pour bien nous montrer leurs soutiens, à des critiques "virulante" en 2 jours  ::lol:: 

Les communautés internet change de veste plus vite que les Suisse pendant les grandes guerres  ::ninja:: 

Heureusement j'ai fais des réserves de pop-corn dès que se topic a été posté  ::trollface::

----------


## dYnkYn

> Donc finalement :


non

----------


## znokiss

> - CPC n'est pas menacé de disparaître à cause de 40K de délai de paiement


Sans réaction aucune sur le fond, j'ai pas compris ta phrase, là.

----------


## DangerMo

Update : je mettrai finalement pas la main au portefeuille, mais pas pour des considérations complexes, juste parce qu'en ce début de mois j'ai finalement du faire une demande d'avance sur salaire.... donc pâtes et eau pendant quelques temps.
Mais le coeur y est !

----------


## nightoy

Le Twitch de Lundi prochain va éclaircir beaucoup de choses, mais il ne faut pas s'étonner des réactions de certains quand on voit si peu de communication de la part de notre chère rédaction.

----------


## Grosnours

Tout cela est un peu confus, oui. On pourrait même dire que cela ne fait pas très sérieux.
Le but à l'origine était de sauver le magasine. Cela s’accompagnait d'une réorganisation en passant au format mensuel, c'était clair net et précis.

Une fois le but accompli, je n'ai pas trop compris pourquoi un nouveau stretch goal a été rajouté. En fait, cela ne me dérange absolument pas que la rédac thésaurise un peu sur cet Ulule ou fasse quelques investissements. S'il y a bien une chose que cette affaire devrait avoir appris à Presse Non Stop c'est que rien n'est écrit et que des coups durs venus de nul part ou des réorganisations liés au marché au flux peuvent toujours arriver ou s'imposer sans prévenir.
Le coté "chouette on a pété les scores, viens on va relancer un autre truc!" je peux le comprendre, mais cela m'enthousiasme très moyennement. Cela donne l'impression que là PNS n'a pas tiré les bonnes leçons de la situation.

Le projet Humanoïde a sans doute beaucoup de mérite, mais il se doit à mes yeux d'exister en parallèle à CPC et pas jumelé à son sauvetage. Cela m'arrangerait quand même au final de ne pas avoir à participer à un Kickstarter/Ulule tous les 1 ou 2 ans pour sauver CPC. Bon ok cela permet de renouveler naturellement son abonnement mais bon on vivrait quand même mieux sans, non ?

----------


## PhilippeH

Eh bien je suis sans doute un peu barge, et moi je leur fais confiance. J'ai souscrit au site et à l'abo numérique, j'ai cotisé sur Ulule, eh bien je re-cotise, là. Pour avoir l'accès à l'abo global 3 mag, miam.
Allez les petits, les retraités sont avec vous !  :Fouras:

----------


## krass

Bon, je vais pas me faire que des amis mais, j'ai beau apprécier CPC et son Forum, mais un boite (entreprise, voire journal ?) qui n'a pas déposé ses comptes au greffe depuis 2014 (source Infogreffe) ... ça m'inspire absolument pas confiance !
Pourquoi je devrais filer des thunes à des gens qui veulent pas rendre compte de ce qu'ils en font ? Après qu'est-ce qui me dit que c'est Prestalis qui creuse le trou et pas la coke et les putes ?

----------


## Boyblue

> Une fois le but accompli, je n'ai pas trop compris pourquoi un nouveau stretch goal a été rajouté. En fait, cela ne me dérange absolument pas que la rédac thésaurise un peu sur cet Ulule ou fasse quelques investissements. S'il y a bien une chose que cette affaire devrait avoir appris à Presse Non Stop c'est que rien n'est écrit et que des coups durs venus de nul part ou des réorganisations liés au marché au flux peuvent toujours arriver ou s'imposer sans prévenir.
> Le coté "chouette on a pété les scores, viens on va relancer un autre truc!" je peux le comprendre, mais cela m'enthousiasme très moyennement. Cela donne l'impression que là PNS n'a pas tiré les bonnes leçons de la situation.


Les gens susceptibles de donner pour sauver le mag l'ont fait dans les premiers jours pour la plupart. Une fois que la campagne arrive aux 150% et qu'il reste plusieurs semaines ça serait idiot de ne rien proposer. Je pense qu'Humanoid 2.0 aurait du être tenté à part mais ça reste plus vendeur comme objectif que de mettre un stretchgoal à 200000 pour changer la boutique. Le gars qui passe par hasard sur le projet sans connaitre le mag donnera plus facilement si on lui propose un nouveau concept qui l'intéresse. Permettre à CPC de changer ses moyens de prod ça va pas l'intéresser.

Par contre je pense que c'est très maladroit d'avoir adossé la relance au sauvetage. Si des gens sont intéressés par le concept Humanoid en ligne mais pas par CPC, je ne suis pas sûr qu'ils prennent le risque de participer sur un objectif qui parait inatteignable mais en sachant que la campagne sera validée car elle est arrivé à l'objectif initiale.

----------


## tompalmer

C'est plutôt une question de timing, y'a toujours un moment où la campagne s'essouffle et c'est tombé un peu avant l'annonce d'Huma. 
Un bon stretchgoal aurait pu diminuer l'effet, mais là on demande le double des sous pour un objectif qui fait pas l'unanimité, c'est plus un écartellement qu'un stretching  ::o: 



Après y'aura toujours les dons de dernière minute, ceux qui attendaient leur salaire etc ... Mais y'a pas plus vraiment d'enjeux, on se dit que de toute façon CPC sera sauvé et si on est intéressé par Humanoïde on se dit que ça passera jamais.

----------


## dYnkYn

> Après qu'est-ce qui me dit que c'est Prestalis qui creuse le trou et pas la coke et les putes ?


Parce que 5 ou 6 autres magazines l'affirment aussi ? Ou alors ils sont tous de connivence #complot

----------


## Anonyme1202

Maintenant je comprends pourquoi a chaque vacances j'entends un groupe de Français se plaindre sur les 4 euros du prix de la navette Aéroport -> Hotel  :tired: 
Cette suspicion  ::lol::

----------


## Baalim

> Maintenant je comprends pourquoi a chaque vacances j'entends un groupe de Français se plaindre sur les 4 euros du prix de la navette Aéroport -> Hotel 
> Cette suspicion


Faut pourtant reconnaître que l'absence de dépôt des comptes sur plusieurs années ne plaide pas pour la transparence.

----------


## Anonyme1202

C'est de loin pas la seule qui le fait pas.
Passé un certain seuil/concurrence personne ne les donnes même si c'est obligatoire.

----------


## Baalim

> C'est de loin pas la seule qui le fait pas.
> Passé un certain seuil/concurrence personne ne les donnes même si c'est obligatoire.


Je suis assez bien placé pour savoir que ce n'est pas aussi généralisé que ça même si, effectivement, certaines filières y ont plus pris goût que d'autres  :;): 

Avec la possibilité offerte aux tpe/pme de déposer leurs comptes avec une confidentialité plus ou moins relative, le concurrent/salarié/fournisseur/créancier qui veut savoir peut obtenir gain de cause.

----------


## The Number 9

> Tout cela est un peu confus, oui. On pourrait même dire que cela ne fait pas très sérieux.
> Le but à l'origine était de sauver le magasine. Cela s’accompagnait d'une réorganisation en passant au format mensuel, c'était clair net et précis.
> 
> Une fois le but accompli, je n'ai pas trop compris pourquoi un nouveau stretch goal a été rajouté. En fait, cela ne me dérange absolument pas que la rédac thésaurise un peu sur cet Ulule ou fasse quelques investissements. S'il y a bien une chose que cette affaire devrait avoir appris à Presse Non Stop c'est que rien n'est écrit et que des coups durs venus de nul part ou des réorganisations liés au marché au flux peuvent toujours arriver ou s'imposer sans prévenir.
> Le coté "chouette on a pété les scores, viens on va relancer un autre truc!" je peux le comprendre, mais cela m'enthousiasme très moyennement. Cela donne l'impression que là PNS n'a pas tiré les bonnes leçons de la situation.
> 
> Le projet Humanoïde a sans doute beaucoup de mérite, mais il se doit à mes yeux d'exister en parallèle à CPC et pas jumelé à son sauvetage. Cela m'arrangerait quand même au final de ne pas avoir à participer à un Kickstarter/Ulule tous les 1 ou 2 ans pour sauver CPC. Bon ok cela permet de renouveler naturellement son abonnement mais bon on vivrait quand même mieux sans, non ?


Imaginons qu'ils ne mettent pas de palier au dessus des paliers initiaux "fin de Prestalis". Et qu'après avoir reçu la somme nécessaire, ils relancent Humanoïde conformément à leur plan de développement.
Vous n'auriez pas l'impression d'être floué ?

Au moins là c'est transparent, si on obtient telle somme en dons, on relance tel projet.

----------


## Anonyme1202

> Je suis assez bien placé pour savoir que ce n'est pas aussi généralisé que ça même si, effectivement, certaines filières y ont plus pris goût que d'autres 
> 
> Avec la possibilité offerte aux tpe/pme de déposer leurs comptes avec une confidentialité plus ou moins relative, le concurrent/salarié/fournisseur/créancier qui veut savoir peut obtenir gain de cause.


mon "personne" était un peu fort oui  ::): 
Et ta pas des jeux a acheter plutôt que contredire ma parole  ::trollface:: 

J'aimerai bien avoir les statistiques des dépôts de comptes d'ailleurs, tu y as accès ?

----------


## Grosnours

> Imaginons qu'ils ne mettent pas de palier au dessus des paliers initiaux "fin de Prestalis". Et qu'après avoir reçu la somme nécessaire, ils relancent Humanoïde conformément à leur plan de développement.
> Vous n'auriez pas l'impression d'être floué ?
> 
> Au moins là c'est transparent, si on obtient telle somme en dons, on relance tel projet.


Oui certes, mais ce que je ne comprends vraiment pas c'est cette apparente détestation du concept de trésor de guerre, matelas ou autre économies pour voir venir au cas où.
Qu'ils engrangent une tonne de pognon, parfait. Mais que le premier réflexe soit de le claquer alors même que la cause du problème se trouvait dans le manque de réserve me parait moins compréhensible.
A mon sens le but premier de PNS serait de chercher à ne plus jamais avoir besoin de Ulule/kickstarter, à chercher à s’inscrire dans une certaine pérennité.

----------


## Baalim

> mon "personne" était un peu fort oui 
> Et ta pas des jeux a acheter plutôt que contredire ma parole 
> 
> J'aimerai bien avoir les statistiques des dépôts de comptes d'ailleurs, tu y as accès ?


J'ai pas l'impression que le CCRCS ait déjà communiqué à ce sujet

----------


## dYnkYn

> Je suis assez bien placé pour savoir que ce n'est pas aussi généralisé que ça même si, effectivement, certaines filières y ont plus pris goût que d'autres


Webedia ou Charlie Hebdo ne sont pas très assidus non plus par exemple.

----------


## Baalim

> Webedia ou Charlie Hebdo ne sont pas très assidus non plus par exemple.


Vu le capital social de Charlie, je ne suis pas surpris.
Par contre, ce qui me surprend plus, c'est que leur commissaire aux comptes ait laissé passer.

----------


## Croaker

> Pourquoi je devrais filer des thunes à des gens qui veulent pas rendre compte de ce qu'ils en font ? Après qu'est-ce qui me dit que c'est Prestalis qui creuse le trou et pas la coke et les putes ?


Parce que la coke et les putes font partie du budget de fonctionnement normal, et que c'est uniquement maintenant qu'il y a ponction Presstalis qu'il y a problème.

----------


## Flad

C'est pas Presstalis la pute ?

----------


## Anonyme1202

Non eux c'est le Dealer  ::trollface::

----------


## Max_well

> Oui certes, mais ce que je ne comprends vraiment pas c'est cette apparente détestation du concept de trésor de guerre, matelas ou autre économies pour voir venir au cas où.
> Qu'ils engrangent une tonne de pognon, parfait. Mais que le premier réflexe soit de le claquer alors même que la cause du problème se trouvait dans le manque de réserve me parait moins compréhensible.
> A mon sens le but premier de PNS serait de chercher à ne plus jamais avoir besoin de Ulule/kickstarter, à chercher à s’inscrire dans une certaine pérennité.


Comment tu assures une pérennité avec une simple réserve de liquidité ?
Le but de relancer Humanoide c'est justement d'investir pour essayer de diversifier et du coup d'assurer la pérennité de la boite.

----------


## Sylla

Chut. Ecoute et prends des cours de gestion d'entreprise.

----------


## Boyblue

> Oui certes, mais ce que je ne comprends vraiment pas c'est cette apparente détestation du concept de trésor de guerre, matelas ou autre économies pour voir venir au cas où.
> Qu'ils engrangent une tonne de pognon, parfait. Mais que le premier réflexe soit de le claquer alors même que la cause du problème se trouvait dans le manque de réserve me parait moins compréhensible.


En même temps je ne suis pas sûr que ça passe de se constituer un trésor de guerre avec les dons des lecteurs ni que ça motive des gens. Sauver le mag c'est concret comme objectif, accumuler en prévision d'un éventuel nouveau coup dur beaucoup moins.

Après se pose aussi la question de la légalité, je ne suis pas sûr qu'une campagne de crowdfunding puisse servir à épargner (peut-être pas au niveau de la loi française mais des conditions d'utilisation du site).




> A mon sens le but premier de PNS serait de chercher à ne plus jamais avoir besoin de Ulule/kickstarter, à chercher à s’inscrire dans une certaine pérennité.


C'est ce qu'ils comptent faire en lançant un nouveau site sur abonnement : 3 publications qui se consolident mutuellement au sein d'un même groupe. C'est un pari risqué car il n'y a aucune garantie que ça marche mais si ça fonctionne c'est plus efficace que de mettre quelques milliers d'euros de côté qui iront dans la poche du voleur lors de la prochaine entourloupe.

----------


## Grosnours

C'est vrai que "sauver CPC en donnant pour qu'on se constitue une réserve de cash" n'est pas sexy du tout. Ni même peut-être légal ou en conformité avec les règles des sites de crowdfunding. L'avantage est que cela permet de pouvoir supporter le prochain problème sans devoir revenir auprès des lecteurs.

Il est aussi tout à fait exact que relancer Humanoide dans la perspective d'avoir des publications diversifiées et des revenus plus conséquents en cas de prochain coup dur est une stratégie à moyen/long terme qui se tient. Comme c'est un pari risqué, il peut aussi s'avérer au final contre productif. Au vu de l'évolution du marché de la presse écrite un (re)lancement de magasine n'est pas une sinécure sans risque.

Cela ne me dérange absolument pas qu'au final le pognon que je donne serve à relancer Humanoide. C'est une somme qui doit servir à assurer la pérennité de PNS, c'est eux les mieux placés pour savoir comment. Mais cela aurait été tellement mieux, plus clair, plus propre, que la campagne pour sauver CPC s'arrête au moment où les fonds étaient réunis et d'en lancer alors une deuxième pour relancer cette publication dans l'optique d'une diversification pour consolider le groupe.

EDIT : je viens de lire l'AMA sur reddit, j'y retrouve à peu près les questions que je me posais, avec des réponses de la rédac. Elles me plaisent plus ou moins, mais c'est très satisfaisant d'avoir ce genre de réponses. Si vous ne l'avez pas encore fait, lisez le.

----------


## The Number 9

> Oui certes, mais ce que je ne comprends vraiment pas c'est cette apparente détestation du concept de trésor de guerre, matelas ou autre économies pour voir venir au cas où.
> Qu'ils engrangent une tonne de pognon, parfait. Mais que le premier réflexe soit de le claquer alors même que la cause du problème se trouvait dans le manque de réserve me parait moins compréhensible.
> A mon sens le but premier de PNS serait de chercher à ne plus jamais avoir besoin de Ulule/kickstarter, à chercher à s’inscrire dans une certaine pérennité.


Je ne suis pas du tout légitime pour juger si la stratégie est viable ou non, au mieux je donne si elle me plait.
Mais, au moins ils sont transparents sur les objectifs avec l'éventuel surplus d'argent. Est ce qu'il pourrait être mieux utilisé, peut être, mais là je préfère rester mesuré.

Par contre, je considérais qu'ulule n'était pas la bonne plateforme pour faire cet appel aux dons. Là ça devient plus adapté avec un vrai projet à "backer", mais cela mélange un peu tout et rend la stratégie un peu floue...

----------


## AgentDerf

> Comment tu assures une pérennité avec une simple réserve de liquidité ?
> Le but de relancer Humanoide c'est justement d'investir pour essayer de diversifier et du coup d'assurer la pérennité de la boite.


Startup Nation fuck Yeah!  :Cigare: 

Ou pas...

----------


## Croaker

On n'est pas à l'abri d'une nouvelle baisse des paliers j'ai l'impression.

MLP (routeur de CPC mais pas CPC HW) conteste de prendre 1% à ses clients et propose de ne rien prendre du tout ou la moitié. 





- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Le recours devant la Cour d’Appel de Paris a pour objectif d’obtenir une annulation de cette décision pour MLP, ou à défaut une baisse du taux de 1% à 0,45 % qui correspond à un niveau de prélèvement en phase avec les besoins anticipés dans le dernier rapport réalisé par le cabinet Deloitte sur la situation économique de MLP.

----------


## Kazemaho

> Après se pose aussi la question de la légalité, je ne suis pas sûr qu'une campagne de crowdfunding puisse servir à épargner (peut-être pas au niveau de la loi française mais des conditions d'utilisation du site).


Sauf que Ulule justement a plusieurs aspects et ne fait pas que du crowdfunding.

Ils font aussi des appels aux dons (campagnes CPC), des préventes (divers romans/BD/musique) et des crowdfundings (financement de projet).

C'est 3 choses différentes (qui ont déjà été expliqués plusieurs fois...) et il ne faut pas tout mettre dans le même panier.

Ici, CPC n'a pas fait un crowdfunding vu qu'il n'y a rien a "funder", ils ont fait un appel aux dons. C'est pas la même chose.

----------


## Boyblue

> Sauf que Ulule justement a plusieurs aspects et ne fait pas que du crowdfunding.
> 
> Ils font aussi des appels aux dons (campagnes CPC), des préventes (divers romans/BD/musique) et des crowdfundings (financement de projet).
> 
> C'est 3 choses différentes (qui ont déjà été expliqués plusieurs fois...) et il ne faut pas tout mettre dans le même panier.
> 
> Ici, CPC n'a pas fait un crowdfunding vu qu'il n'y a rien a "funder", ils ont fait un appel aux dons. C'est pas la même chose.


Oui c'est vrais j'ai utilisé ce terme par facilité. Mais d'un autre côté c'est un peu ce qu'est devenu la campagne maintenant qu'on est passé au financement de projet et qu'une contrepartie liée à sa réalisation a été ajoutée.

----------


## tompalmer

La concurrence arrive  ::P:  

https://fr.ulule.com/next-inpact/

----------


## Achille

> C'est vrai que "sauver CPC en donnant pour qu'on se constitue une réserve de cash" n'est pas sexy du tout. Ni même peut-être légal ou en conformité avec les règles des sites de crowdfunding. L'avantage est que cela permet de pouvoir supporter le prochain problème sans devoir revenir auprès des lecteurs.
> 
> Il est aussi tout à fait exact que relancer Humanoide dans la perspective d'avoir des publications diversifiées et des revenus plus conséquents en cas de prochain coup dur est une stratégie à moyen/long terme qui se tient. Comme c'est un pari risqué, il peut aussi s'avérer au final contre productif. Au vu de l'évolution du marché de la presse écrite un (re)lancement de magasine n'est pas une sinécure sans risque.
> 
> Cela ne me dérange absolument pas qu'au final le pognon que je donne serve à relancer Humanoide. C'est une somme qui doit servir à assurer la pérennité de PNS, c'est eux les mieux placés pour savoir comment. Mais cela aurait été tellement mieux, plus clair, plus propre, que la campagne pour sauver CPC s'arrête au moment où les fonds étaient réunis et d'en lancer alors une deuxième pour relancer cette publication dans l'optique d'une diversification pour consolider le groupe.
> 
> EDIT : je viens de lire l'AMA sur reddit, j'y retrouve à peu près les questions que je me posais, avec des réponses de la rédac. Elles me plaisent plus ou moins, mais c'est très satisfaisant d'avoir ce genre de réponses. Si vous ne l'avez pas encore fait, lisez le.


Et puis est-ce fiscalement une bonne opération.. ? Cette "réserve", si elle n'est pas dépensée, ressortira pour partie en IS  ::ninja::  Les bénéficiaires sont Ulule et l'Etat.

----------


## Praetor

> Et puis est-ce fiscalement une bonne opération.. ? Cette "réserve", si elle n'est pas dépensée, ressortira pour partie en IS  Les bénéficiaires sont Ulule et l'Etat.


Pour ça il y a des techniques comptables. Par exemple pour la taxe Presstalis une provision pour charges futures est parfaitement justifiée, le fisc ne bronchera pas. Le reste peut aussi être provisionné pour des projets en cours ou à venir. Avec un bon comptable il n’y aura pas grand chose pour le fisc.

----------


## tenshu

Une des rares fois où je vais dire que je suis d'accord avec Praetor.


Si j'ai bien suivi, plus de 40k de délai de paiement Presstalis, plus d'augmentation pour mlp. C'est les 2 raisons qui étaient invoquées pour lancer cette campagne et relancer le mag en mensuel ...

----------


## Achille

> Pour ça il y a des techniques comptables. Par exemple pour la taxe Presstalis une provision pour charges futures est parfaitement justifiée, le fisc ne bronchera pas. Le reste peut aussi être provisionné pour des projets en cours ou à venir. Avec un bon comptable il n’y aura pas grand chose pour le fisc.


Non

Edit : pas forcément, mais on ne va pas faire un topic de compta. En tout cas, tu ne peux pas 'provisionner' pour des projets à venir.

----------


## Galba

> ...
> Cela ne me dérange absolument pas qu'au final le pognon que je donne serve à relancer Humanoide. C'est une somme qui doit servir à assurer la pérennité de PNS, c'est eux les mieux placés pour savoir comment. Mais cela aurait été tellement mieux, plus clair, plus propre, que la campagne pour sauver CPC s'arrête au moment où les fonds étaient réunis et d'en lancer alors une deuxième pour relancer cette publication dans l'optique d'une diversification pour consolider le groupe.
> ...


Mais le lancement d'une seconde campagne spécifique pour _Humanoïde_ dans la foulée de la première n'aurait pas moins prêté le flanc aux critiques...

----------


## dYnkYn

> Une des rares fois où je vais dire que je suis d'accord avec Praetor.
> 
> 
> Si j'ai bien suivi, plus de 40k de délai de paiement Presstalis, plus d'augmentation pour mlp. C'est les 2 raisons qui étaient invoquées pour lancer cette campagne et relancer le mag en mensuel ...


Les 40k ne sont pas un délai de paiement. Certes, là ils parlent de rendre une partie, mais rien ne semble certain.

----------


## Kazemaho

> Une des rares fois où je vais dire que je suis d'accord avec Praetor.
> 
> 
> Si j'ai bien suivi, plus de 40k de délai de paiement Presstalis, plus d'augmentation pour mlp. C'est les 2 raisons qui étaient invoquées pour lancer cette campagne et relancer le mag en mensuel ...


Non...
Les raisons évoqués pour la campagne sont que le moindre couac mets en danger le mag ce qui n'est pas perenne à long terme car il y aura d'autre couac sous une forme ou une autre. Donc il faut changer de formule pour pouvoir survivre sur le long terme. Changer de formule va avoir un certain cout (expliqué une bonne centaine de fois...) et qu'ils ne peuvent pas absorber le cout d'un changement de formule ET le problème actuel.

Aujourd’hui, rien n'est changer pour MLP, ils ont fait une requête mais il n'y a rien eu d'arrêter.

----------


## erynnie

Non mais vous pouvez pas simplement remplacer « sauver CPC » par « sauver PNS » dans vos têtes ?
Du coup ça passe mieux pour Humanoïde pour tous les tenants de la théorie du complot  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Mephist0o0

> J'ai beau avoir aimé Humanoïde ça me semble toujours un plan hautement casse gueule, en plus d'une utilisation du crowndfunding qui ne manquerait pas de faire ricaner la rédac si c'était pour un jv.


C’est bien vrai, ça !  :tired:  D'ailleurs dans les news du dernier numéro, les développeurs de Kingdom Come se font détruire simplement parce qu'ils vont fournir certains stretch goals sous la forme de DLC gratuits aux backers.


Sinon content que ça semble s'arranger avec la thune retenue arbitrairement par Presstalis. J'aimais bien aussi Humanoïde mais je comprends pas que la question de son retour revienne aussi vite sur le tapis vu la situation générale de la presse et de PNS.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> Sinon content que ça semble s'arranger avec la thune retenue arbitrairement par Presstalis. J'aimais bien aussi Humanoïde mais je comprends pas que la question de son retour revienne aussi vite sur le tapis vu la situation générale de la presse et de PNS.


Ca a été dit mille fois.  ::sad:: 
Aucun rapport avec la presse, il reviendrait en site sur abonnement. Ensuite diversifier l'offre renforcerait PNS justement.




> Non mais vous pouvez pas simplement remplacer « sauver CPC » par « sauver PNS » dans vos têtes ?
> Du coup ça passe mieux pour Humanoïde pour tous les tenants de la théorie du complot


Voilà.
C'est à se demander si ça vaut bien le coup de laisser le topic ouvert si toutes les 2 pages on retrouve les mêmes rengaines.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Je suis pas sûr par contre que Canard PC ait besoin de cette défense de votre part.

Quand je lis certains messages ici, purée, vous n'avez pas idée à quel point vous êtes contre-productifs.

Ivan choisit de ne pas répondre à certaines questions, vous devriez en prendre de la graine.

----------


## znokiss

Ah ça.. si les gens apprenaient à se retenir d'écrire quand il n'y a pas besoin, y'aurait plus beaucoup d'internet.

----------


## Mastaba

On pourrait se poser des questions si Humanoïde revenait sous forme papier ( ::love:: ), pas tellement sous forme web surtout que j'imagine bien que le site CPC financé avec le KS resservirait aussi pour Humanoïde?

Sinon pour récolter de l'argent ou aider il y aurait d'autres moyen supplémentaires:

-la vente de goodies physiques; oui c'est vrai que c'est très chiant au niveau logistique, mais de (très) grands posters avec des fresques de Couly dessus seraient du plus bel effet pour décorer chez nous, de même que les trucs genre mugs ou tapis de souris.
Des tapis de souris de luxe en verre trempé dépoli à l'acide avec une illustration de qualité Coulyesque en-dessous seraient super, d'autant que ce type de tapis est aujourd'hui inexistant sur la marché depuis que Icemat a été racheté.

-le streaming vidéo, quand on voit le pognon que se font certains youtubeur, on peut imaginer ce que pourrait récolter une chaîne CPC avec des let's play idiots, même peu nombreux ou réguliers.

-le minage de cryptomonnaies, évidemment pas un script planqué salement dans le forum ( ::ninja:: ) mais il y a déjà des applications bien propres comme game chaingers pour l'UNICEF, ca permettrait de faire des dons indirects en utilisant notre GPU. Et de faire tourner le trucs même relativement peu de temps régulièrement ou occasionnellement, sur la masse des utilisateurs à la fin ca ferait sans doute un bonus intéressant.
Et il y a moyen de stimuler la compétition avec un système de score comme à l'époque des teams Folding & Seti@home.

-une gamejam caritative de type make something horrible où les clés/bundle seraient vendues à bas prix.

-des affiches promotionnelles à télécharger/imprimer pour ceux qui disposent d'un espace d'affichage, un peu comme à l'époque où les lecteurs mettaient CPC en avant des présentoirs dans les kiosques.
L'idée étant de pouvoir aider plus concrètement à se passer de la visibilité kiosque pour se passer aussi de presstalis.

-contacter les rédactions de médias plus généralistes pour qu'ils parlent un peu de cette situation qui va bien au-delà de CPC. Parce que j'ai encore vu aucun sujet sur presstalis et la menace qu'il fait peser sur la presse en dehors de ASI (dont le débat est devenu visible gratuitement) et de quelques news sur des sites d'info spécialisés. C'est très dommage qu'à l'heure de la sur-médiatisation du moindre fait divers on utilise pas les moyens de communication moderne pour attirer l'attention sur, justement, une menace de ce type.

----------


## The Number 9

> -contacter les rédactions de médias plus généralistes pour qu'ils parlent un peu de cette situation qui va bien au-delà de CPC. Parce que j'ai encore vu aucun sujet sur presstalis et la menace qu'il fait peser sur la presse en dehors de ASI (dont le débat est devenu visible gratuitement) et de quelques news sur des sites d'info spécialisés. C'est très dommage qu'à l'heure de la sur-médiatisation du moindre fait divers on utilise pas les moyens de communication moderne pour attirer l'attention sur, justement, une menace de ce type.


Il y a régulièrement des sujets sur france inter (encore un cette semaine, doit toujours être accessible, ça doit durer 25 min environ). Il y a eu des articles cités ici.
Ce n'est pas un déferlement médiatique, mais de mémoire j'en trouve quelques uns (et je suis loin d'être exhaustif). Donc si, ils en parlent un peu. Après, comme le disait Ivan, il y a aussi conflit d'intérêt vu que la plupart des grands quotidiens sont administrateurs de prestalis.

Et il y a aussi le choix éditorial. Un sujet comme celui ci ne doit pas être jugé comme suffisamment à même d'intéresser pour en faire le sujet principal du 20h (à tort ou à raison, mais informer c'est aussi choisir).
EDIT: Je voulais dire que tout le monde du journalisme/des médias, est au courant de cette crise. Si elle n'est pas traité, c'est aussi par choix.

----------


## Bah

Effectivement, France Inter en parle régulièrement et dire que les médias généralistes ne traitent pas le truc... Comment dire...

https://www.google.fr/search?q=press...h=812&dpr=1.15

----------


## tompalmer

Quand macron troue son froc ça fait quand même 400 fois plus de titres. 
C'est totalement possible de passer à côté de l'affaire Prestalys, surtout si t'en à peu rien à foutre de base. (c'est le genre d'info qui demande un peu de pédagogie pour en comprendre l'importance)

----------


## The Number 9

> Quand macron troue son froc ça fait quand même 400 fois plus de titres. 
> C'est totalement possible de passer à côté de l'affaire Prestalys, surtout si t'en à peu rien à foutre de base. (c'est le genre d'info qui demande un peu de pédagogie pour en comprendre l'importance)


Personne n'a dit qu'elle faisait les gros titres tous les jours telle une grande grève dans les transports publics.
Mais non, elle n'est pas occultée par les médias généralistes (Bah a fait une réponse complète avec la recherche google, je n'y avais même pas pensé). Elle est reléguée à un second plan à cause de multiples facteurs (choix éditoriaux, probablement un peu de conflit d'intérêt chez certains, ...) donc ce n'est pas toujours très détaillé. Mais ils en parlent.


Et l'argument du "c'est possible de passer à côté si tu en as rien à foutre"...  :tired:

----------


## tompalmer

J'allais dans ton sens et je suis d'accord, l'info est traitée, mais ça reste sous le seuil critique. (sur 17K résultats, combien en sont de gros sites, de manière suivies et répétées, sur la crise actuelle (parce que Prestalys ça existe depuis des dizaines d'années) ? 

si je tape "attaque terroriste Munster", y'a déja 7000 résultats et ça fait que quelques heures, c'est suivi en direct, ça fait des éditions spéciales et des directs, et y'a probablement plus de personnes au courant de ce sujet que de l'existence même de Prestalys.




> Et l'argument du "c'est possible de passer à côté si tu en as rien à foutre"...


Bah oui je suis abonné à l'instant M, podcast média de France inter. 
Si j'avais pas été au courant à cause de CPC, j'aurais jamais écouté les deux podcasts qui ont été fait a ce sujet. J'ai des heures de podcasts tous les jours, je peux pas me permettre de m'intéresser à tout. 

Y'a des infos, si tu veux pas t'y intéresser, tu peux les éviter.

J'ai été infobèse toute ma vie, depuis que je fais un régime là dessus je me sens mieux  ::ninja::

----------


## The Number 9

Oui mais tom, si tu t'en moques, tu ne vas pas gueuler que ce n'est pas assez médiatisé et que tu n'en as pas entendu parlé.  :^_^:

----------


## tompalmer

> Oui mais tom, si tu t'en moques, tu ne vas pas gueuler que ce n'est pas assez médiatisé et que tu n'en as pas entendu parlé.


Moi je m'en moque pas ça m'intèresse ce sujet. Mais je comprends que la plupart des gens, ça leur passe au dessus.

----------


## Bah

> (sur 17K résultats, combien en sont de gros sites, de manière suivies et répétées, sur la crise actuelle (parce que Prestalys ça existe depuis des dizaines d'années) ?


Après effectivement, si tu cherches des infos sur l'actualité de Prestalys, c'est autre chose... J'abonde sur le fait que trop peu de monde a relayé son partenariat avec Fabien Gilot.

----------


## gros_bidule

Petit retour sur les stickers envoyés aux backers du kickstarter du mag CPC online (je ne sais pas trop où poster ça) :
les stickers sont très sympas, mais la qualité du matériau et de la colle laissent franchement à désirer :
- c'est trop fin
- la colle colle trop
résultat : après avoir essayé d'en décoller un d'un laptop, je me suis retrouvé avec de la colle et du papier (la couche entre la colle et l'imprimé) bien scotchée au-dit laptop.
Bref, les stickers sont de mauvaise qualité. Ce n'est pas la mort, ça se nettoie en frottant énergiquement avec une éponge, mais tout de même, j'espère que si vous refaites des stickers (ça serait super méga cool) alors vous choisirez un fabricant un peu moins cheap.  ::(:

----------


## Mastaba

> Effectivement, France Inter en parle régulièrement et dire que les médias généralistes ne traitent pas le truc... Comment dire...
> 
> https://www.google.fr/search?q=press...h=812&dpr=1.15


Non mais avec une recherche google tu trouves bien évidemment tout ce que tu veux.
Ce que je veux dire, c'est qu'il n'y a pas de débats comme celui de ASI mais dans des émissions en direct comme CDansL'Air ou encore 28minutes, pas de sujets aux 20h des JT des grandes chaînes ou d'articles dans des sites plus généralistes.

Le genre que n'importe qui est susceptible de voir, sans chercher spécifiquement des informations dessus auquel cas la personne est déjà un minimum informée de la situation.

----------


## Bah

Ben les sites généralistes sur la première page du google on voit qu'il y a quand même Le Monde, Europe 1, 20minutes et  Libé. Pour voir, je suis aussi allé faire une recherche sur Le Figaro et y'a plusieurs articles. C'est un sujet qui est traité dans la presse. Après, une fois que tu as expliqué la situation y'a pas des masses de choses à ajouter, donc ça va pas faire un nombre d'articles énorme. Concernant les débats sur les émissions en direct, France Inter en a pas mal parlé, je sais pas s'il y'en a eu d'autres. Peut-être pas. Mais enfin ça me paraît suffisant pour en entendre parler (moi je suis pas français, je lis pas de journaux français, je vais pas sur des sites d'actus français, tout ce que j'écoute c'est un peu de France inter et de France Culture, sur des émissions ciblées en plus et j'en ai entendu parler).

----------


## Ruadir

Pour le coup Mastaba a raison. 
Les médias traditionnels ne parlent que très peu de l'affaire Presstalis qui reste une affaire aux conséquences très importantes pour le secteur de la presse et des affaires de manière générale. 
A moins de faire une recherche google précise ou savoir quoi suivre, le grand public n'a pratiquement aucune chance de tomber dessus.
Ici, ça ne compte pas vu que les déboires de Presstalis sont directement responsables des difficultés de CPC.  

En dehors de libération qui en parle de façon régulière, les autres journaux comme le Monde ou Figaro évoque le sujet de manière sporadique sans vraiment le mettre en avant.
A la radio, il n'y a que France Inter pour vraiment en parler et les rares fois où le sujet est mis sur le tapis c'est dans l'Instant M, émission qui est diffusée en semaine à 9h40.

----------


## Rouxbarbe

Presstalis est évoqué aussi du côté des marchands de presse : 
https://www.franceinter.fr/emissions...-09-avril-2018

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Pour le coup Mastaba a raison. 
> Les médias traditionnels ne parlent que très peu de l'affaire Presstalis qui reste une affaire aux conséquences très importantes pour le secteur de la presse et des affaires de manière générale. 
> A moins de faire une recherche google précise ou savoir quoi suivre, le grand public n'a pratiquement aucune chance de tomber dessus.
> Ici, ça ne compte pas vu que les déboires de Presstalis sont directement responsables des difficultés de CPC.  
> 
> En dehors de libération qui en parle de façon régulière, les autres journaux comme le Monde ou Figaro évoque le sujet de manière sporadique sans vraiment le mettre en avant.
> A la radio, il n'y a que France Inter pour vraiment en parler et les rares fois où le sujet est mis sur le tapis c'est dans l'Instant M, émission qui est diffusée en semaine à 9h40.


NE serait-ce pas parce que les gros s'en foutent (ils s'en sortiront), voir y gagnent vu que ça fera toujours moins de concurrence, surtout côté journaux moins tenus en laisse par les politiques/financiers habituels ?$

----------


## Jimmer Fredette

> NE serait-ce pas parce que les gros s'en foutent (ils s'en sortiront), voir y gagnent vu que ça fera toujours moins de concurrence, surtout côté journaux moins tenus en laisse par les politiques/financiers habituels ?$


Le fait que Prestalis soit administré par les grands groupes de presse doit jouer aussi.

----------


## Narm

Le plafond des 200k à sauté ce matin : on aura bien le droit au numéro spécial 15 ans ?  :Emo:

----------


## Anonyme1202

oui

----------


## Akmar Nibelung

Pour info, un stream questions/réponses a lieu en ce moment sur twitch : https://www.twitch.tv/canardpcredac

----------


## Clydopathe

Le stream a été top je trouve. On a pas eu trop de questions de gens se plaignant de la partie Humanoide. Khan a été génial dans sa tenue de motard, mais il a du bien crevé de chaud.

----------


## Anonyme1202

Donc on va enfin nous lâcher avec les commentaires des Jean Expert en publication de magazines et les fameux :
 - Je n'approuve pas la stratégie sur 15 ans Mvoyez, un magazine sur le topinambour c'est bien plus rentable.  :Indeed: 
 - Le numéro 15 ans arrive si ont atteinds 200k ?  ::cry:: 
 - Je me sens trahi ?  ::ninja:: 
 - CPC ils ont un magazine  ::o: 

On va pouvoir avancer un peu ou alors on est de nouveau au début du cycle CPC.  ::ninja:: 







 ::trollface::  mais pas totalement  ::P:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Le stream a été top je trouve. On a pas eu trop de questions de gens se plaignant de la partie Humanoide. Khan a été génial dans sa tenue de motard, mais il a du bien crevé de chaud.


C'est quoi le problème avec Humanoïde ? Le magazine était bon, je suis bien content de le voir revenir même, sous format Web only.

----------


## Getz

> C'est quoi le problème avec Humanoïde ? Le magazine était bon, je suis bien content de le voir revenir même, sous format Web only.


Remonte un peu cette discussion, les gens ne se plaignent pas d'Humanoide en lui même, mais du fait que l'objectif du Ulule est devenu la renaissance d'Humanoide après le premier palier atteint.

----------


## Baalim

> Remonte un peu cette discussion, les gens ne se plaignent pas d'Humanoide en lui même, mais du fait que l'objectif du Ulule est devenu la renaissance d'Humanoide après le premier palier atteint.


 ça et le fait que filer de la thune pour empêcher un magazine à la santé précaire de se casser la gueule, ça se concilie assez peu avec l'objectif de relancer un magazine qui s'est déjà planté  ::siffle::

----------


## PrinceGITS

> ça et le fait que filer de la thune pour empêcher un magazine à la santé précaire de se casser la gueule, ça se concilie assez peu avec l'objectif de relancer un magazine qui s'est déjà planté


L'objectif pour que le magazine ne se casse pas la gueule a été atteint.
Autant profiter du surplus pour développer Presse Non Stop.
Ce serait con de ne rien faire de cet argent...

----------


## Anonyme1202

On est reparti  :Popcorn:

----------


## PrinceGITS

Ouais !  ::trollface:: 

De toute façon, j'ai backé seulement pour l'illustration de Couly.

----------


## Sylla

Hé, Baalim, si tu avais suivi le twitch ( et les  trouzemille réponses de la rédac) Humanoide ne s'est pas planté, au contraire il se vendait mieux que prévu mais ils l'ont arrêté d'eux mêmes parce que trop cher à fabriquer pour une équipe si réduite, ce qui me semble plutôt être signe de lucidité. Pour ce qui est de le relancer, le web n'ayant pas les mêmes coûts que le papier, c'est plutôt pas idiot.

----------


## Ruvon

> ça et le fait que filer de la thune pour empêcher un magazine à la santé précaire de se casser la gueule, ça se concilie assez peu avec l'objectif de relancer un magazine qui s'est déjà planté


Sauf qu'il ne s'était pas à proprement parler planté et que certaines critiques des pages précédentes parlaient aussi du fait qu'ils en avaient rien à foutre d'Humanoide, qu'ils étaient pas venus pour ça, que c'était pas leur guerre et qu'ils en avaient gros.

Je peux d'ailleurs comprendre l'argument du "je mettrais pas plus pour un truc qui m'intéresse pas".

----------


## Anonyme1202

> Hé, Baalim, si tu avais suivi le twitch ( et les  trouzemille réponses de la rédac) Humanoide ne s'est pas planté, au contraire il se vendait mieux que prévu mais ils l'ont arrêté d'eux mêmes parce que trop cher à fabriquer pour une équipe si réduite, ce qui me semble plutôt être signe de lucidité. Pour ce qui est de le relancer, le web n'ayant pas les mêmes coûts que le papier, c'est plutôt pas idiot.


De tout façon faut pas prendre pour argent comptant les commentaires de gestion financière d'un canard qui a 5000 jeux sur Steam donc 2500 en doubles.  ::ninja:: 
Je suis sur qu'il trollait  ::trollface::

----------


## Sylla

Et moi, je suis sûr que son objectif est de posséder tous les jeux qui existent sur steam!

----------


## Getz

Je ne faisais que reporter les dires de certains canards sur ce fil, rien de plus. (Et je pense que Baalim faisait de même également  :;):  )

Jamais lu Humanoide, moi tant que le premier palier est atteint et que Canard PC survit ça me va tout à fait! Le reste je m'en moque un peu!

----------


## Anonyme1202

Pas de soucis  ::P: 

Ce fil, c'est un cycle sans fin des mêmes questions répondues en boucle et surinterprété dans tous les sens. Par contre les réponses officielles presque personne ne les lis/écoute.

Moi non plus d’ailleurs  ::ninja::

----------


## PrinceGITS

Pourquoi lire les réponses officielles quand les Experts du forum peuvent répondre.  ::trollface::

----------


## Sylla

On serait pas des experts, si on faisait pas profiter tous le monde de nos lumières :X1:

----------


## Jimmer Fredette

> On est reparti


Ça sert à rien de faire des AMA, d'ouvrir des sujets sur le forum, de faire 2H de vidéo en fait. 
Sont cons à la rédac.

----------


## Anonyme1202

D'ailleurs pas besoin d'être Nostradamus pour prédire le contenu des 10 prochaines pages.  :Fouras: 
CPC a du fric pour vivoter quelques mois de plus c'est le principal.  ::lol::

----------


## Baalim

> Hé, Baalim, si tu avais suivi le twitch ( et les  trouzemille réponses de la rédac) Humanoide ne s'est pas planté, au contraire il se vendait mieux que prévu mais ils l'ont arrêté d'eux mêmes parce que trop cher à fabriquer pour une équipe si réduite, ce qui me semble plutôt être signe de lucidité. Pour ce qui est de le relancer, le web n'ayant pas les mêmes coûts que le papier, c'est plutôt pas idiot.


Un mag' qui coûte plus cher à produire qu'il ne rapporte (ce que le trop semble indiquer), dans ma branche, on n'appelle pas ça une réussite commerciale même si le nombre de lecteurs est plus important que prévu (ce qui, soit dit en passant, interroge sur le business plan initial).

Comme beaucoup, j'aimais bien le mag et je voudrais bien un abo d'un an mais j'ai le sentiment que ce palier a brouillé l'image initial qui était de sauvé les miches du soldat canard pc.

Quand une société commerciale décide de faire un "appel aux dons" (là aussi, le message est brouillé vu la présence de contreparties), c'est que sa situation financière doit être assez difficile. Du coup, empocher le surplus pour en faire de la trésorerie sans forcément annoncer de nouveaux développements, peut se tenir également.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Hé, Baalim, si tu avais suivi le twitch ( et les  trouzemille réponses de la rédac) Humanoide ne s'est pas planté, au contraire il se vendait mieux que prévu mais ils l'ont arrêté d'eux mêmes parce que trop cher à fabriquer pour une équipe si réduite, ce qui me semble plutôt être signe de lucidité. Pour ce qui est de le relancer, le web n'ayant pas les mêmes coûts que le papier, c'est plutôt pas idiot.


Ben tu vois, je serais plus curieux de voir leurs bilans 2016/2017 que de lire les réponse officielles.
Je dois être un peu con.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Et moi, je suis sûr que son objectif est de posséder tous les jeux qui existent sur steam!


Impossible de lutter vu la tonne de merdes qui sortent chaque jour et, de plus, je suis très très largement largué par mes compétiteurs.  ::ninja:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> De tout façon faut pas prendre pour argent comptant les commentaires de gestion financière d'un canard qui a 5000 jeux sur Steam donc 2500 en doubles. 
> Je suis sur qu'il trollait


Un peu mais pas complètement non plus  ::trollface:: 
En plus, steam, cay nul, faut créer un deuxième compte pour y foutre ses doublons  ::wacko::

----------


## Ruvon

> Comme beaucoup, j'aimais bien le mag et je voudrais bien un abo d'un an mais j'ai le sentiment que ce palier a brouillé l'image initial qui était de sauvé les miches du soldat canard pc.


Je n'ai toujours pas compris pourquoi ça brouille quoi que ce soit, tout est très clair depuis le début mais comme dit plus haut, ce n'est que la cinquantième fois que quelqu'un pose la question, ou bien les réponse ne sont pas satisfaisantes, ou bien ceux qui posent la question ne lisent pas les réponses.




> Quand une société commerciale décide de faire un "appel aux dons" (là aussi, le message est brouillé vu la présence de contreparties), c'est que sa situation financière doit être assez difficile. Du coup, empocher le surplus pour en faire de la trésorerie sans forcément annoncer de nouveaux développements, peut se tenir également.


Tu as sérieusement raté toute la partie sur Prestalis qui rend nécessaire cet appel au don qui n'a rien à voir avec leur situation financière normale ?

----------


## Anonyme32145



----------


## PrinceGITS

> Quand une société commerciale décide de faire un "appel aux dons" (là aussi, le message est brouillé vu la présence de contreparties)


Presse Non Stop n'a jamais voulu avoir recourt aux dons. Ils ont toujours mis des contreparties pour ne pas avoir l'impression d'arnaquer les lecteurs.
C'est peut être pour ça que le message n'est pas très clair.

En fait, ils devraient appeler des "appels aux avances de trésorerie".  ::ninja::

----------


## Frypolar

> Un mag' qui coûte plus cher à produire qu'il ne rapporte (ce que le trop semble indiquer)


Non non, il était rentable mais vu l’avenir peu radieux de la presse papier et la charge de boulot requise (pas de rédacteurs supplémentaires par rapport à CPC) c’était trop risqué. Ils ont arrêté avant que ça ne devienne une pure perte.

----------


## Anonyme1202

On peu pas mettre au bout auto réponse sur le topic, c'est juste à 150 ème fois qu'il faut poster le même truc  ::lol::

----------


## Baalim

> Je n'ai toujours pas compris pourquoi ça brouille quoi que ce soit, tout est très clair depuis le début mais comme dit plus haut, ce n'est que la cinquantième fois que quelqu'un pose la question, ou bien les réponse ne sont pas satisfaisantes, ou bien ceux qui posent la question ne lisent pas les réponses.
> 
> 
> 
> Tu as sérieusement raté toute la partie sur Prestalis qui rend nécessaire cet appel au don qui n'a rien à voir avec leur situation financière normale ?


Je n'ai rien raté du tout. Je constate qu'ils ont besoin de fonds pour faire face à un imprévu qui impacte sérieusement leur trésorerie actuelle et leur revenus futurs  Cela dit, on parle de Presstalis. Qui aurait pu le voir venir, hein ?

Des résultats mirobolants au cours des quatre (cinq) dernières années  :

31/12/2016	-47 276 K€	
31/12/2015	-38 490 K€	
31/12/2014	-42 706 K€	
31/12/2013	-60 369 K€	

Sachant que le dernier plan social date de 2012...

Bref, à leur place, je garderais des sous pour la prochaine tuile "imprévisible".
Sachant que l'Etat a accordé une rallonge de 200 millions, on parie sur le prochain coup du sort ?
Et je soupçonne que les clients MLP seront un peu touchés par l'onde de choc également

----------


## Sylla

C'est les résultats de PNS ça?

----------


## Baalim

> C'est les résultats de PNS ça?


C'est la perte constatée à la clôture de chaque exercice pour Presstalis
https://www.infogreffe.fr/entreprise...rue&tab=entrep

----------


## Sylla

Ah non mais c'est des K€ donc des millions! Pardon, j'avais enlevé des zéros!

----------


## Clydopathe

> C'est quoi le problème avec Humanoïde ? Le magazine était bon, je suis bien content de le voir revenir même, sous format Web only.



J'ai pas de soucis non plus, mais ici il y a pas mal de monde à raler sur le stretch goal de 300k pour Humanoide. Je pensais qu'il y aurait eu plus de mécontent que ça hier sur le stream et ben pas du tout.

----------


## Anonyme1202

Normal ça gueule ici mais pas devant le beau Ivan  ::ninja:: 
Forum de geek  ::P:

----------


## Baalim

> Normal ça gueule ici mais pas devant le beau Ivan 
> Forum de geek


Ben disons que pour suivre l'intervention en live à 20 heures, faut avoir une famille conciliante  ::siffle::

----------


## Croaker

Il n'y avait que les petits jeunes dans le stream, c'était probablement trop tardif pour les autres et Ivan.

----------


## acdctabs

D'après les estimations de leurs premières machines, Moquette n'est pas si jeune ^^

----------


## Anonyme1202

> Ben disons que pour suivre l'intervention en live à 20 heures, faut avoir une famille conciliante


C'est l'avantage d'être seul et indépendant j'imagine.
Mais je l'ai pas suivi pour autant  :Sweat:

----------


## AgentDerf

> On peu pas mettre au bout auto réponse sur le topic, c'est juste à 150 ème fois qu'il faut poster le même truc


Enfin sans vouloir te vexé, on dirait que c'est toi qui est en réponse auto, Tu t'auto monte le bourrichons tout seul non?

----------


## Max_well

> Je n'ai rien raté du tout. Je constate qu'ils ont besoin de fonds pour faire face à un imprévu qui impacte sérieusement leur trésorerie actuelle et leur revenus futurs  Cela dit, on parle de Presstalis. Qui aurait pu le voir venir, hein ?


Tu veux dire qu'ils auraient du passer chez les MLP ?  ::trollface::

----------


## Anonyme1202

> Enfin sans vouloir te vexé, on dirait que c'est toi qui est en réponse auto, Tu t'auto monte le bourrichons tout seul non?


Pas la moindre, j'anime le topic pour avoir plus de grains a moudre.  :Fourbe: 
Du coup, toi qui te sentais trahi ou dans le flou ou pas content, tu as pris le temps de suivre le Stream d'hier ?  :Drum:

----------


## AgentDerf

Non moi à 20h je m'occupe de mes filles, le repas, brossage des dents, pyjama, lecture d'histoire toussa toussa.

Mais bon à quoi bon, le Ulule va s'arrêter à 200K€ donc voila, il y a plus trop de débat.
Je continue de croire que c'était une mauvaise idée de partir sur un Ulule commun pour 2 projets différents à mes yeux. Mais comme tu as pas l'air très ouvert au avis divergent (qui ne sont que des experts qui se la pète et qui sont dans le faux) je vais te laisser "animé le topic".

----------


## dYnkYn

En tout cas, tous les deux animez effectivement très bien le topic  :Popcorn:

----------


## Anonyme1202

> Non moi à 20h je m'occupe de mes filles, le repas, brossage des dents, pyjama, lecture d'histoire toussa toussa.
> 
> Mais bon à quoi bon, le Ulule va s'arrêter à 200K€ donc voila, il y a plus trop de débat.
> Je continue de croire que c'était une mauvaise idée de partir sur un Ulule commun pour 2 projets différents à mes yeux. Mais comme tu as pas l'air très ouvert au avis divergent (qui ne sont que des experts qui se la pète et qui sont dans le faux) je vais te laisser "animé le topic".


Et c'est tout à ton honneur.  ::): 

Comme je l'ai déjà dit dans mes messages précédents je suis totalement d'accord avec toi sur la forme et la communication des responsables de CPC.
Je me plains juste du topic qui tourne en rond. (Mais bon, on pourra dire que le sujet du topic ne se prête pas au grand débat non plus)

Peut-être qu'une mise à jour de l'OP avec un petit résumé des réponses pourrait éviter le phénomène de boucle qui se produit ici.

On s'est pris en grippe suite à ma réponse un peu péremptoire qui faisaient suite à ton message sur le deuxième palier du Ulule mais tu n'étais pas visé personnellement car tu n'était de loin pas le seul a te plaindre a ce sujet. C'est plus la dynamique du topic que je troll/dénonce avec un peu trop de vigueur sans doute.

Sinon on peut se faire des bisous et enterrer la hache de guerre si ça te dit  :Mellow2:  (même si je pense qu'on en était largement pas là  :;): )




> En tout cas, tous les deux animez effectivement très bien le topic


J'aime apporter ma contribution à la consommation de pop-corn chez les canards.  :Mellow2:

----------


## Croaker

A partir du moment où quatre membres de l'équipe, dont la moitié n'ont jamais bossé sur Humanoïde, expliquent que c'est un projet qui leur tient à coeur, financé par Ulule ou autrement, et qu'ils ne voulaient pas mettre d'autres objectifs dans la campagne, je vois pas trop ce qui reste à dire.

Dommage que personne n'ait posé de question sur les jeuxdplatô sur le stream, surtout qu'ils en ont brièvement parlé.

----------


## AgentDerf

> Et c'est tout à ton honneur. 
> 
> Comme je l'ai déjà dit dans mes messages précédents je suis totalement d'accord avec toi sur la forme et la communication des responsables de CPC.
> Je me plains juste du topic qui tourne en rond. (Mais bon, on pourra dire que le sujet du topic ne se prête pas au grand débat non plus)
> 
> Peut-être qu'une mise à jour de l'OP avec un petit résumé des réponses pourrait éviter le phénomène de boucle qui se produit ici.
> 
> On s'est pris en grippe suite à ma réponse un peu péremptoire qui faisaient suite à ton message sur le deuxième palier du Ulule mais tu n'étais pas visé personnellement car tu n'était de loin pas le seul a te plaindre a ce sujet. C'est plus la dynamique du topic que je troll/dénonce avec un peu trop de vigueur sans doute.
> 
> ...


Allez sans rancune! Viens faire un gâté!

----------


## Anonyme1202

Avec plaisir !

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> D'après les estimations de leurs premières machines, Moquette n'est pas si jeune ^^


Hé ho ça va hein !  :tired:

----------


## dYnkYn

> ... sur les jeuxdplatô sur le Stream...


Là tu rentres quand même en concurrence direct face à d'autres magazines existants qui font déjà la même chose.

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Normal ça gueule ici mais pas devant le beau Ivan


C'est con d'avoir raté l'opportunité du coup vu qu'il n'était pas présent sur le twitch




> Ben disons que pour suivre l'intervention en live à 20 heures, faut avoir une famille conciliante


Ou faut les virer une semaine  :Cigare:

----------


## znokiss

Euh, l'offre de magazines de jeux de plateau, c'est quand même un peu pod'chagrin. A part Plato (qui reste très consensuel, ça manque singulièrement de piquant) et Ravage (les HS JdP sont très très mainstream), y'a pas grand chose. 
Un mag' plus ou moins régulier un peu insolent avec chroniques et analyses, j'achète de suite. Contrairement à ce que tu dis, je ne pense pas que ce serait "faire la même chose". Et au vu de la croissance du JdS ces dernières années, je me demande s'il n'y a pas un créneau à prendre.

----------


## Anonyme1202

Oui, mais y a t'il vraiment un marché pour se type de magazine ?
Je passe souvent dans un magasin indé de jeux de plateau en Suisse et le consensus c'est que les clients sont des parents qui prennent des jeux sur les conseils de la vendeuse pour leurs soirée en famille.
Ils cherchent pas forcement a tout connaitre juste a s'amuser 1-2 fois. Donc, je les vois mal s'abonner ou acheter un magazine sur le sujet.

Amha c'est sympa comme idée mais c'est pas plus que ça j'ai l'impression.




> C'est con d'avoir raté l'opportunité du coup vu qu'il n'était pas présent sur le twitch


Oui, j'ai ouï dire qu'il était absent.

----------


## AgentDerf

D'ailleurs on peut revoir le Twitch après coup? Il y a un Youtube ou autre? Car bon c'est sympa le twitch, car c'est en direct, mais toujours a des horaires de chômeur ou d'étudiant ou de célibataire  ::P: 
Donc pouvoir regarder après coup ce qui c'est dit lundi soir il y a moyen?

@Mag de Jeux de plateau : Moi j'avais acheté le HS CPC sur les jeux de plateaux, mais franchement je le referai pas. C'est sympa. Mais en fait c'est trop. Ca décrit trop de jeu, qui coute cher. Finalement avec les sites comme Tric Trac on s'en sort mieux, au coup par coup. Avoir comme ça d'un coup un catalogue de 50 jeux c'est trop je trouve. Enfin pour moi. Et oui je sais pas trop si c'est porteur.
Les jeux de plateaux c'est des jeux sociale, généralement tu prend conseil au vendeur dans la boutique, ou sur le net.

----------


## Calys

> D'ailleurs on peut revoir le Twitch après coup? Il y a un Youtube ou autre? Car bon c'est sympa le twitch, car c'est en direct, mais toujours a des horaires de chômeur ou d'étudiant ou de célibataire 
> Donc pouvoir regarder après coup ce qui c'est dit lundi soir il y a moyen?


https://www.twitch.tv/videos/248485354

----------


## Getz

> D'ailleurs on peut revoir le Twitch après coup? Il y a un Youtube ou autre? Car bon c'est sympa le twitch, car c'est en direct, mais toujours a des horaires de chômeur ou d'étudiant ou de célibataire 
> Donc pouvoir regarder après coup ce qui c'est dit lundi soir il y a moyen?


https://www.twitch.tv/videos/248485354

Ils ont pensé à cliquer sur enregistrer cette fois!  ::lol:: 

(Deuxième fois que je me fais grillé sur le même lien  :^_^: )

----------


## AgentDerf

Cool merci, je vais écouter ça en fond au boulot!

----------


## dYnkYn

Je pense aussi que le mag de jeux ça n'intéresse que trop peu de monde.

----------


## Max_well

> @Mag de Jeux de plateau : Moi j'avais acheté le HS CPC sur les jeux de plateaux, mais franchement je le referai pas. C'est sympa. Mais en fait c'est trop. Ca décrit trop de jeu, qui coute cher. Finalement avec les sites comme Tric Trac on s'en sort mieux, au coup par coup. Avoir comme ça d'un coup un catalogue de 50 jeux c'est trop je trouve. Enfin pour moi. Et oui je sais pas trop si c'est porteur.
> Les jeux de plateaux c'est des jeux sociale, généralement tu prend conseil au vendeur dans la boutique, ou sur le net.


Après l'avantage c'est que les jeux de plateaux se dévalorisent beaucoup moins vite que les jeux video.
10 ou 15 ans après, un bon jeu de plateau reste toujours aussi bon (en général).

----------


## AgentDerf

> Après l'avantage c'est que les jeux de plateaux se dévalorisent beaucoup moins vite que les jeux video.
> 10 ou 15 ans après, un bon jeu de plateau reste toujours aussi bon (en général).


Ah oui je dis pas. J'ai revendu pleins de jeux de plateau que je joue plus trop un assez bon prix.
Par contre un magasine qui en parle... disons que en HS tous les 6 mois/1 ans oui, en mensuel bof.

----------


## Lego25000

> Je pense aussi que le mag de jeux ça n'intéresse que trop peu de monde.


Peut-être mais je constate vraiment une explosion de la pratique des jeux de plateaux dans mon entourage et chez les 25/35-40 surtout.

Des clubs, des soirées hebdomadaires, des lieux dédiés etc..

----------


## Calys

> Cool merci, je vais écouter ça en fond au boulot!


Mais tu vas louper la partie la plus intéressante du stream  ::ninja:: 



Spoiler Alert!

----------


## Max_well

> Mais tu vas louper la partie la plus intéressante du stream 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert!


Moquette  ::lol::

----------


## Vaaahn

> Dommage que personne n'ait posé de question sur les jeuxdplatô sur le stream, surtout qu'ils en ont brièvement parlé.


De mémoire, elle a été abordée cette question. Par contre je sais plus quand, ni ce qu'il y a été dit. A vous de chercher  ::ninja::

----------


## Croaker

Il me semble que c'était pas vraiment la question posée dans le live.

Dans le domaine des références à des jeux sur table, je crois que Kahn a dit à un moment un truc comme "se taper un livre de règles de JdR papier" c'est toujours mieux que de jouer à Virtue Citizen Shroud of the Avatar.

----------


## Flad

La question dans le live c'était sur un Hors série JDR.

----------


## dYnkYn

> Après l'avantage c'est que les jeux de plateaux se dévalorisent beaucoup moins vite que les jeux video.
> 10 ou 15 ans après, un bon jeu de plateau reste toujours aussi bon (en général).


Commercialement, la durée de vie d'un jeu moyen c'est moins de 6 mois. Pire que le jeu vidéo  ::O:

----------


## Minostel

L'un n'empêche pas l'autre. Il y a effectivement tant de sorties de jeux de plateaux que ceux-ci ne peuvent pas rester trop longtemps sur les étals. Par contre ceux qui marchent bien sont assez vite réédités (exemple de codename récemment).

C'est HS et je n'ai pas suivi le twich mais moi, un hors-série annuel sur les jeux de plateau ça me va très bien.

----------


## znokiss

> Commercialement, la durée de vie d'un jeu moyen c'est moins de 6 mois. Pire que le jeu vidéo


C'est vrai (et c'est un peu dommage) mais ça ne va pas à l'encontre de ce que dit Max_well comme quoi ça se dévalorise moins vite. 
Le distributeur a effectivement une fenêtre de plus en plus réduite pour exposer son jeu dans la masse toujours croissante des sorties actuelles. Mais à l'inverse des jeux vidéos qu'on retrouve soldés à -50% au bout d'un an voire 6 mois, ton jeu garde plus ou moins sa "valeur" au fil du temps (voire augmente dans certains cas de rareté). 
Un Catane ou un Puerto Rico qui ont plus de 10 ans se vendent toujours au moins 30€, et c'est pareil sur le marché de l'occase.

----------


## dYnkYn

Et les Ystari se trouvent à moins de 5€ neuf. Donc non, ça marche clairement pas avec tous les jeux. Jette un œil une fois au débarras chez Ludik Bazar.

----------


## Bah

> Jette un œil une fois au débarras chez Ludik Bazar.


Traîne pas trop alors...

----------


## Mastaba

Plus que 45minutes pour récupérer 70126€.

----------


## Baalim

> Plus que 45minutes pour récupérer 70126€.


Damned, c'est mal barré pour mon abonnement humanoïde

----------


## Pinkipou

Vend ton compte Steam et tu pourras compléter le palier.

----------


## Yul

GG et félicitations pour tous les canards

----------


## Don Moahskarton

La rédaction de CPC en ce moment:

----------


## Anonyme1202

Ok peu clôturer le sujet  ::P:

----------


## SuicideSnake

Y a pas moyen de rajouter un peu de rab sur le temps pour essayer d'atteindre les 280 000 ? Y a peut-être des retardataires  :Emo:

----------


## Mastaba

> Y a pas moyen de rajouter un peu de rab sur le temps pour essayer d'atteindre les 280 000 ? Y a peut-être des retardataires


Non en fait maintenant il faut lancer le ulule officiel dédié à Humanoïde.  ::ninja::

----------


## raspyrateur

> Et les Ystari se trouvent à moins de 5€ neuf. Donc non, ça marche clairement pas avec tous les jeux. Jette un œil une fois au débarras chez Ludik Bazar.


Les jeux de plateau c'est comme l'art, faut savoir bien investir.

_regarde ses piles de starcraft et de dune_  ::siffle::

----------


## nightoy

Je fais comment pour faire profiter un canard de l'abonnement mensuel maintenant?

----------


## Anonyme1202

Tu me fais un MP  ::P:

----------


## dYnkYn

> Tu me fais un MP


 :Clap:

----------


## nightoy

Calmos, le canard en question est déjà identifié, vous n'avez qu'à rejoindre le topic des généreux à l'avenir  ::trollface::

----------


## moimadmax

Ca a déjà sûrement du passer comme question, et désolé, mais est ce que la rallonge d'abonnement au site sera faite avant la fin pour ceux qui l'ont kickstart ? (Expire en mai)

----------


## tenshu

> Je pense aussi que le mag de jeux ça n'intéresse que trop peu de monde.


Moquette m'avais dit que le premier HS avait été un succès.

----------


## Anonyme1202

Possible mais un HS et un magasine hebdo/mensuel c'est quand même pas pareil  ::sad:: 
Il avait donné des chiffres ?

----------


## Kaelis

Perso j'avais acheté ce hors-série par curiosité, pour un achat unique. Si il sortait à intervalle régulier je me serais contenté du numéro 1, voire d'un numéro par an.

----------


## Boyblue

Petite question aux canards qui ont contribué avec paypal : est-ce que vous avez été débités ? 

Comme ça se terminait vendredi soir je pensais avoir un message aujourd'hui mais rien.

----------


## gros_bidule

Pas encore pour ma part.




Les impôts parcontre, si  ::P:

----------


## AgentDerf

Ay'é, débité (non ce n'est pas sale).

Du coup l'abonnement numérique il s'active comment? J'ai bien cliqué le lien Ulule pour saisir l'adresse postale pour avoir ma récompense, mais bon du coup adresse postale et récompense numérique?

----------


## Phenixy

La rédac ce matin:

----------


## Lennyroquai

> La rédac ce matin:
> 
> https://s2.qwant.com/thumbr/0x0/5/c/...=0&b=1&p=0&a=1


On a plusieurs témoignages de concessionnaires ayant déjà vu passer Kahn ce matin

----------


## Anonyme1202

mais  ::lol::

----------


## Sylla

> On a plusieurs témoignages de concessionnaires ayant déjà vu passer Kahn ce matin


Le ministère de la defense russe aurait communiqué à propos d'un certain ackboo qui chercherait à acquérir un sous-marin nucléaire.

----------


## Boyblue

Pareil je viens d'avoir le mail. 

Plus qu'à attendre l'abo numérique, j'espère que ça ne va pas tarder j'ai eu la mauvaise idée de dire à un collègue (avec fort potentiel de prolongation à la fin de l'année) que je lui donnais et depuis il n'arrête pas de me demander si je l'ai reçu.

----------


## Anonyme1202

C'est sa récompense pour l'aide dans l’élection de Trump  ::P: 
Il a revendu tous les profils des canards

----------


## Boyblue

Par contre c'est assez trompeur le mail vu que c'est la campagne "Aidez Canard PC à relancer Humanoïd" qui est un succès.

----------


## Cedski

"Nous sommes heureux de vous annoncer que grâce à vous, le projet Aidez Canard PC à relancer Humanoïde a été financé. "

 :haha:

----------


## Clydopathe

J'ai aussi été débité ce matin.

----------


## Grosnours

Pareil.

----------


## Zerger

> "Nous sommes heureux de vous annoncer que grâce à vous, le projet Aidez Canard PC à relancer Humanoïde a été financé. "


Au début, j'ai tilté, j'y ai cru

----------


## Narm

> Pareil je viens d'avoir le mail. 
> 
> Plus qu'à attendre l'abo numérique, j'espère que ça ne va pas tarder j'ai eu la mauvaise idée de dire à un collègue (avec fort potentiel de prolongation à la fin de l'année) que je lui donnais et depuis il n'arrête pas de me demander si je l'ai reçu.


Il n'avait qu'à participer  ::ninja:: 

J'ai bien reçu les deux mails, j'attends le reçu fiscal à filer à ma comptable  ::siffle::

----------


## tompalmer

> La rédac ce matin:
> 
> https://s2.qwant.com/thumbr/0x0/5/c/...=0&b=1&p=0&a=1


Ils n'ont probablement pas encore l'argent, ça prend environ une semaine

----------


## Mydriaze

Putai... j'ai eu un message d'erreur en voulant choisir le pack à 70€!!!!!!! Serieux je suis blasé ca a pas fonctionné!!! Y'a moyen de vous filer la tune et de beneficier des avantage du pack "BIENFAITEUR"? Je suis un retardataire, mais ca me tient à coeur!!! En echange, je vous envoie des nougats de Montelimar!!!! deal?

----------


## Mydriaze

Putai... j'ai eu un message d'erreur en voulant choisir le pack à 70€!!!!!!! Serieux je suis blasé ca a pas fonctionné!!! Y'a moyen de vous filer la tune et de beneficier des avantage du pack "BIENFAITEUR"? Je suis un retardataire, mais ca me tient à coeur!!! En echange, je vous envoie des nougats de Montelimar!!!! deal?

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> La rédac ce matin:
> 
> https://s2.qwant.com/thumbr/0x0/5/c/...=0&b=1&p=0&a=1

----------


## Zodex

Bon, tout ça c'est super mais c'est quand qu'on a les plans du Canard Millenium, hein ? Moi c'est un peu pour ça que j'ai raqué quand même.  ::(: 

 ::ninja::

----------


## A_l_u_c_a_r_d

> Du coup l'abonnement numérique il s'active comment? J'ai bien cliqué le lien Ulule pour saisir l'adresse postale pour avoir ma récompense, mais bon du coup adresse postale et récompense numérique?


Je me pose la même question... c'est vraiment nécessaire de remplir son adresse postale ??

----------


## Zodex

> Je me pose la même question... c'est vraiment nécessaire de remplir son adresse postale ??


Ça m'étonnerait, c'est un message automatique d'Ulule mais là il n'y a pas de "récompenses" matérielles.

----------


## nightoy

moi comme j'offre l'abonnement à un autre canard, j'ai filé ses infos à lui mais pas sur que pour l'abo web ce soit nécessaire.... ::(:

----------


## hilaire

Coucou à tous !

non... rien à dire... j'déconne (cherche le smiley pour envoyer des bisous...)

----------


## Vaaahn

> Coucou à tous !
> 
> non... rien à dire... j'déconne


ftfy

----------


## Erreur

> ftfy


Passait-y l'air de rien pour que tu en rajoutes ?

----------


## Boyblue

Je repose la question au cas où un membre de la redac passe par là : est-ce qu'il y'a une date pour l'envoi des abonnements numériques obtenus via ulule ?

----------


## Snowki

Je me le demande aussi.

----------


## Vaaahn

> Je repose la question au cas où un membre de la redac passe par là : est-ce qu'il y'a une date pour l'envoi des abonnements numériques obtenus via ulule ?


Tu as la réponse par mail via une news Ulule (perso je l'ai reçu il y a 30 minutes).




> Avant de pouvoir profiter de vos abonnements de soutien ou des différentes contreparties, il faut compter environ un mois: c’est le temps nécessaire pour récolter les informations nécessaires auprès de chacun et intégrer celles-ci dans notre boutique.
> 
> Les prochaines étapes:
> 
>     D’ici le 3 mai,  vous recevrez un mail d’explication, vous demandant de vous inscrire sur notre boutique (si ce n’est pas déjà le cas) et de remplir un micro-questionnaire pour faire le lien entre vos infos Ulule et votre compte chez nous.
>     Nous attendrons d’avoir la grande majorité des réponses avant de pouvoir faire un traitement automatisé pour créer les nouveaux abonnements dans notre boutique. Par expérience, cela demande au minimum 15 jours d’attente.
>     Puis, après tests divers, nous activerons les abonnements et vous serez averti par mail. Nous espérons aboutir à ce résultat fin mai début juin.

----------


## moimadmax

Du coup y'aura un trou de 15/30j pour ceux qui avaient kickstarter le site.

----------


## kiloloan

on est le 3 Mai, il ne vous reste plus que quelques heures avant de rentrer dans une certaine rubrique de CPC HardWare  ::): 

 :haha:

----------


## kiloloan

:Vibre:  17:15... toujours aucun mail..... que de suspens les gars.....

----------


## moimadmax

Ca y'est je suis privé de canard PC, je pensais que ça allait fonctionner jusqu'a minuit. Mais non. 
Y'a plus qu'a attendre.  ::(:

----------


## dYnkYn

Vous parlez de quoi?

----------


## Baalim

> Ca y'est je suis privé de canard PC, je pensais que ça allait fonctionner jusqu'a minuit. Mais non. 
> Y'a plus qu'a attendre.


Ah ouais, je suis également redevenu un gueux  :Emo:

----------


## moimadmax

> Vous parlez de quoi?


Ceux qui avait kickstarté le site, on leur abonnement échue depuis hier.

----------


## dYnkYn

Le mien a pas encore débuté  ::):

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Ah ouais, je suis également redevenu un gueux


 :haha:  Fallait gagner au KLJV  ::ninja::

----------


## Papanowel

J'ai fait le boulet, je n'utilise pas la même adresse email sur ulule que sur canardpc  :ouaiouai: 

Est-il possible de signaler la bonne adresse a utiliser pour l'abo?

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> J'ai fait le boulet, je n'utilise pas la même adresse email sur ulule que sur canardpc 
> 
> Est-il possible de signaler la bonne adresse a utiliser pour l'abo?


Pas de soucis, on vous demandera l'email Ulule pour vérification et c'est sur celui-là que sera envoyé le mail de validation, mais vous associez votre abo au compte Canard PC que vous voulez.

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

Hello à tous,

C'est bon !
Le système est en place. Je ne l'ai pas encore annoncé sur Ulule mais vous pouvez activer votre abonnement ici: https://boutique.pressenonstop.com/ulule
On vous demandera votre pseudo Ulule & votre mail Ulule pour vérification, puis le pseudo du compte Canard PC que vous voulez créditer.
Un email de validation sera envoyé sur votre mail Ulule, avec un lien d'activation: si vous cliquez votre abo sera actif immédiatement (sauf si vous avez déjà un abo auquel cas il attendra gentiment que l'abo précédent se termine). Pensez à vérifier vos spams si vous ne voyez rien venir.
Si vous rencontrez un soucis, si le mail n'arrive pas, etc., venez le dire ici, on surveille ce fil de discussion avant de généraliser l'annonce à tous.

Du coup, le diffusez pas tout de suite la nouvelle et le lien svp.

----------


## Groufac

Ça a fonctionné pour moi  ::):

----------


## Zerger

C'est bon pour moi, l'abo est reparti  ::): 
Bon rétablissement au passage !

----------


## Vedder

Ça a fonctionné. Le mail a mis du temps à arriver (15 min) mais je pense que ça vient de ma boîte mail pour le coup.

----------


## Vaaahn

Ça a marché nickel  :;):

----------


## salakis

Ca marche pas chez moi, j'ai plus acces a la webcam de la redac  :Emo:

----------


## Vaaahn

> Ca marche pas chez moi, j'ai plus acces a la webcam de la redac


Encore un qui n'a pas pledgé assez haut  ::rolleyes:: 
Pour le compte platinium, fallait mettre le max !  ::ninja::

----------


## salakis

> Encore un qui n'a pas pledgé assez haut 
> Pour le compte platinium, fallait mettre le max !


J'ai eu la signature de la redac sur mon drapeau, je recois bientot les nouveaux chequiers. Je vais aller m'acheter ma Tesla model S des que je reussirai a refaire celle d'Ivan  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

Nickel pour moi aussi. Ouais, c'était un message instructif.

----------


## Vaaahn

> J'ai eu la signature de la redac sur mon drapeau, je recois bientot les nouveaux chequiers. Je vais aller m'acheter ma Tesla model S des que je reussirai a refaire celle d'Ivan


Teuteuteu, c'est pas très med-varangien-compliant la Tesla. Pour toi, ce sera charrue à bœufs, zou !

----------


## Narm

> Ça a fonctionné. Le mail a mis du temps à arriver (15 min) mais je pense que ça vient de ma boîte mail pour le coup.


Ouaip, chez moi ça a fonctionné en 2 minutes chrono  ::):

----------


## Arseur

Ca a marché en quelques secondes, merci !

Edit : à ceci près que j'ai du me déconnecter puis me reconnecter du site pour avoir réellement accès aux articles et au prochain numéro, bien que j'eusse vu dans l'onglet abonnement de mon compte dans la boutique que l'abonnement était bien commencé aujourd'hui.

----------


## alegria unknown

Nickel par ici aussi !

----------


## Flad

Je comprend rien, j'ai rien donné et en échange j'ai rien reçu, c'est pas normal ! 

 ::ninja::  pour les 2 du fond et Ruvon.

----------


## moutaine

C'est fait pour moi.

----------


## PrinceGITS

C'est fait et je vois bien l'abonnement dans mon compte.
Bon il ne s'activera qu'après mon abonnement Kickstarter...  ::P: 

Concernant les contreparties, on saura quand notre nom sera cité dans un CPC ?
Car j'ai encore 1 an et 2 numéros en version papier avant l'abonnement web. Et j'aimerais bien avoir le numéro avec mon nom dans une news en version papier.  ::):

----------


## CryZy

Impeccable de mon côté.  :;):

----------


## moimadmax

Nickel, pour moi aussi, j'ai juste du me déconnecter du site et me reco afin de pouvoir accéder au articles.

----------


## Norghaal

Le plan s'est déroulé sans accroc pour moi aussi  :;):

----------


## Don Moahskarton

On nous avait promis qu'après la crise Presstalis, y'aurait que des départs volontaires...  :Emo: 
Casque noir, revient !  ::cry::

----------


## Minostel

Idem, plan sans accrocs effectué en quelques secondes.  ::):

----------


## Max_well

C'est quoi la meilleure façon de faire si on veut offrir l'abo ?

----------


## Zodex

> Hello à tous,
> 
> C'est bon !
> Le système est en place. Je ne l'ai pas encore annoncé sur Ulule mais vous pouvez activer votre abonnement ici: https://boutique.pressenonstop.com/ulule
> On vous demandera votre pseudo Ulule & votre mail Ulule pour vérification, puis le pseudo du compte Canard PC que vous voulez créditer.
> Un email de validation sera envoyé sur votre mail Ulule, avec un lien d'activation: si vous cliquez votre abo sera actif immédiatement (sauf si vous avez déjà un abo auquel cas il attendra gentiment que l'abo précédent se termine). Pensez à vérifier vos spams si vous ne voyez rien venir.
> Si vous rencontrez un soucis, si le mail n'arrive pas, etc., venez le dire ici, on surveille ce fil de discussion avant de généraliser l'annonce à tous.
> 
> Du coup, le diffusez pas tout de suite la nouvelle et le lien svp.


Cool merci ça a parfaitement bien marché. Je suis donc réabonné jusqu'en 2020.  :Cigare: 




> C'est quoi la meilleure façon de faire si on veut offrir l'abo ?


_"(...) donc si vous préférez offrir cet abonnement à quelqu'un d'autre, créez un compte pour le bénéficiaire ou récupérez le pseudo voulu."_

En gros si tu veux offrir l'abo à quelqu'un qui est déjà inscrit sur les forums tu fais en sorte qu'il se connecte sur https://boutique.pressenonstop.com avec les mêmes identifiants et mots de passe que ceux du forum pour "activer" le compte de la boutique puis tu mets son pseudo à lui ou elle ici : https://boutique.pressenonstop.com/ulule. (la 3 case)

Et si cette personne n'est pas inscrite sur CPC faut juste lui ouvrir un compte et faire comme ci-dessus.

----------


## dYnkYn

A noter que l'inverse fonctionne aussi, la personne peut se connecter sur la boutique après lui avoir envoyé l'abo (testé ce matin).

----------


## Papanowel

> Pas de soucis, on vous demandera l'email Ulule pour vérification et c'est sur celui-là que sera envoyé le mail de validation, mais vous associez votre abo au compte Canard PC que vous voulez.


Oui, j'ai trop vite paniqué, merci pour la réponse rapide.

Tout s'est passé sans accroc  ::):

----------


## Jesus Army

Activé à l'instant sans soucis aussi. J'étais pas confiant avec Ulule, entre mon nom prénom, mon pseudo et juste mon prénom affiché dans le badge Ulule j'étais pas trop sur duquel saisir dans le formulaire CPC. Mais avec le pseudo ça a fonctionné direct.  ::):

----------


## Roupille

Y a un bon article sur l'obs et les frais exorbitants  de Mme couderc ( qui fait l'intérim à air France ) quand elle etait à la tête de presstalis.

----------


## barbour

Moi mon abo ulule bienfaiteur etait censé prendre le relais à mon abo numérique qui se terminait le 18 mai, j ai active le lien mais je n ai plus accès au site comme abonné, j ai envoyé un mail à press non stop mais pas de réponse.j ai déconnecte et réactive mon compte sans succès.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

J'en ai pas besoin et personne de mon entourage n'est intéressé (faut avouer que ce sont des gros cons aussi), donc je filerais bien l'abo numérique à un canard.
Il y a pas de topic prévu pour ? Sinon je vais poster là bas, s'il existe je ne l'ai pas vu.

Je ne suis pas sûr d'avoir bien compris, mais je dois avoir le pseudo et e-mail de celui ou celle à qui je le donne avant de faire la manip' non ?

----------


## Zodex

> J'en ai pas besoin et personne de mon entourage n'est intéressé (faut avouer que ce sont des gros cons aussi), donc je filerais bien l'abo numérique à un canard.
> Il y a pas de topic prévu pour ? Sinon je vais poster là bas, s'il existe je ne l'ai pas vu.
> 
> Je ne suis pas sûr d'avoir bien compris, mais je dois avoir le pseudo et e-mail de celui ou celle à qui je le donne avant de faire la manip' non ?


Juste son pseudo CPC (parfaitement orthographié, majuscules et tout), et TON e-mail associé à ton compte Ulule.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

OK merci. Donc si quelqu'un souhaite être abonné qu'il me le dise, perso je resterai avec la version papier.

----------


## Rouxbarbe

Tu as le topic des dons ou tu peux en faire un gift sur le topic des généreux également  :;):

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> Tu as le topic des dons ou tu peux en faire un gift sur le topic des généreux également


D'accord, j'y suis mais je n'étais pas sûr que ça corresponde au sujet. Allez hop.

----------


## Franky Mikey

J'ai offert l'abo. Par contre pour le Canard Millenium ça se passe comment ?

----------


## PhilippeH

Ça a marché pour ma première participation, la prolongation d’un mois, mais pas pour la deuxième (j’ai fait un deuxième don pour avoir Humanoïde)

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Moi mon abo ulule bienfaiteur etait censé prendre le relais à mon abo numérique qui se terminait le 18 mai, j ai active le lien mais je n ai plus accès au site comme abonné, j ai envoyé un mail à press non stop mais pas de réponse.j ai déconnecte et réactive mon compte sans succès.


Bonjour,
Utilisez le formulaire de la boutique pour faire remonter votre problème: https://boutique.pressenonstop.com/nous-contacter

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ça a marché pour ma première participation, la prolongation d’un mois, mais pas pour la deuxième (j’ai fait un deuxième don pour avoir Humanoïde)


Ecrivez nous avec toutes les infos nécessaires, on va arranger ça: https://boutique.pressenonstop.com/nous-contacter

----------


## PrinceGITS

Et les plan du Canard Millenium ?  :Mellow2:

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Par contre pour le Canard Millenium ça se passe comment ?


Ah, j'allais faire un "up" là dessus, mais en fait j'ai trouvé la réponse dans le mail d'activation de l'abonnement numérique :




> Les autres contreparties (club des « Amis de Canard PC », *dessin* et citation dans les news) seront mises en place dans un second temps, au cours du mois de juin.


Encore un peu de patience donc.  ::):

----------


## Don Moahskarton

je me demande toujours ce que sera ce "Club des zamis de sépéssé".

----------


## Praetor

> je me demande toujours ce que sera ce "Club des zamis de sépéssé".


C'est comme les Amis de Spirou: ils avaient un code secret pour déchiffrer des messages cryptés dans le journal, on aura accès à la webcam de la rédaction. Ca remplacera les comptes premium.

----------


## datch

Salut à tous, quelqu'un sait quand sortira le Canard PC spécial 15 ans ?

----------


## acdctabs

Je crois que ce sera pour les 15 ans.

----------


## datch

> Je crois que ce sera pour les 15 ans.


Ah ben oui. Je reformule pour les rigolos du fond : quelle est la date d'anniversaire de CPC ? Les 15 ans ca tombe quel mois ?

----------


## acdctabs

https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Canard_PC#Historique  ::):

----------


## datch

> https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Canard_PC#Historique


Ooh allez, t'es trop bon, merci

----------


## PrinceGITS

Par contre, ce sera dans le numéro de novembre ou décembre ?

----------


## Nono

Je dirais novembre. Ou décembre. Ça dépend.

----------


## AMDS

Dans le Virus Informatique N°36, il y a un article sur l'appel au don, et compare CanardPC a des escrocs.
Et nous, nous sommes des pigeons.

----------


## salakis



----------


## PG 13

> Dans le Virus Informatique N°36, il y a un article sur l'appel au don, et compare CanardPC a des escrocs.
> Et nous, nous sommes des pigeons.


Screen? Lien?

----------


## Narm

Je viens d'aller voir sur leur site (http://www.acbm.com/virus/num_36/index.html (désolé je suis portable, et je ne me souviens plus des balises  ::siffle::   ::ninja::  ça fait toujours de la pub de dénigrer quelqu'un de plus connu que soi) : en couverture, Canard PC = Picsou.
Dans l'éditorial en gros CPC n'a qu'à se débrouiller pour augmenter son lectorat au lieu de mendier des sous à des lecteurs qui vivent aussi des temps difficiles.

----------


## Rouxbarbe

2 balles en epub sur Fnac.fr. J'ai pas encore été lire

----------


## Wulfstan

> ça fait toujours de la pub de dénigrer quelqu'un de plus connu que soi


Nooon, les gens n'iraient quand même pas jusqu'à entrer dans leur jeu et leur filer de la thune pour ça. 




> 2 balles en epub sur Fnac.fr. J'ai pas encore été lire


Okay, je n'ai rien dit.

----------


## PG 13

Je trouve pas l' édito choquant, je le trouve un peu popu mais suis pas choqué.

Bonne chance à eux en tout cas, la diversité de la presse est une nécessité  ::happy2:: 


(Je lirai l' article quand un lien gratos aura leaké  ::ninja::  )

----------


## Bah

J'ai pas tout compris ou les mecs se vantent d'être pas cher parce qu'ils ont délocalisé en Europe de l'est ?

----------


## Jeckhyl

Avec de l'humour !

----------


## dYnkYn

"des lecteurs qui vivent aussi des temps difficiles"

Ils sortent ça de quelle statistique ?

----------


## znokiss

Je me demande aussi. Prenons une tof au pif sur le trombi représentant le lecteur de base :

----------


## PG 13

Par rapport aux 30 glorieuses on vit tous des temps difficiles  :X1: 

#SoyonsPopu

----------


## Olorin

Non, mais le Virus, depuis leur retour ils ont l'air d'être dans une espèce de guéguerre unilatérale avec CPC, il n'y a quasiment pas un numéro où ils ne leur mettent pas un taquet.

----------


## AMDS

Oui, il y a déjà eu un article ou deux sur CPC et CPC Hardware. 
Je n'ai pas mis de lien hier car j'avais le magazine sous les yeux. Mais pour des pigeons comme nous, 2€ à l'achat, ce n'est pas énorme  ::): 
Ensuite, c'est une source d'information différente, suffit de mettre les bons filtres de lecture avant.

----------


## Mastaba

Mais il est cool, onc' Picsou!

----------


## Wulfstan

Je viens de lire l'article en question, en rayon (comprenez, je suis un lecteur de Canard PC, je n'ai pas les moyens), ce qui fut très enrichissant. Déjà, voir un magazine venant faire concurrence à des journaux français en se vantant d'être basé en Estonie et en payant ses collaborateurs à l'avenant, donner des leçons de morale pécuniaire à quelqu'un d'autre est magique.  ::lol:: 

Dire que CPC a présenté la situation de manière malhonnête pour ensuite faire dans la première partie de l'article une parfaite resucée de la description qu'en avait fait Ivan dans les colonnes du journal est tout aussi génial. Quant à fustiger la hausse de prix de CPC Hardware, si on s'en tient au ratio nombre de pages utiles/euro, pour un magazine qui paye ses charges et ses salaires en France, lui, je ne suis pas sûr que ça soit un terrain sur lequel Virus Magazine devrait s'engager. 

Le seul point que je leur accorde c'est qu'il manque une mise à jour de l'affaire dans le mag'. Où on en est niveau justice, la contribution de l'État, combien ça aurait/va au final coûté/er à Presse Non-Stop avec tous les rebondissements qu'il y a eu depuis le dernier article d'Ivan, tout ça quoi.

----------


## KaiN34

Virus Magazine ? Je pensais que c'était un truc bricolé à la va vite qui surfait sur la vague des "tavu on est des rebelz de l33t qui piratent comme des ouf guedins et on te file des astuces pour faire comme nous".  :^_^:

----------


## Seymos

> Je me demande aussi. Prenons une tof au pif sur le trombi représentant le lecteur de base : 
> 
> https://i0.wp.com/media2.giphy.com/m...D29O/giphy.gif


Ça pourrait être pas mal mais le bras est pas assez tendu et ça manque de tatouage.

----------


## AMDS

> Virus Magazine ? Je pensais que c'était un truc bricolé à la va vite qui surfait sur la vague des "tavu on est des rebelz de l33t qui piratent comme des ouf guedins et on te file des astuces pour faire comme nous".


Non, le Virus Informatique date d'avant CanardPC, si je ne me trompe pas. Ils ont arrêté de publier pendant pas mal d'années. J'avais des meilleurs souvenirs du contenu de l'époque.

----------


## PrinceGITS

Maintenant, c'est le pendant papier du site rempli d'articles putaclic.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Ah ouais ça a l'air sympa ce site



> Ceci est un extrait du long article paru dans Le Virus Informatique 36 actuellement en kiosques, un magazine dont le travail est uniquement financé par ses lecteurs


Marrant, CPC est financé par ses lecteurs aussi (vu le peu de pub...), appel aux dons inclus.
Ca suinte la jalousie chez les rebelles du Virus.  ::love::  Le prix n'a pas augmenté depuis 15 ans, il a sans doute fallu rogner sur la qualité en compensation  ::trollface:: 
Et le côté proche du peuple parce que "vous êtes aussi dans une situation difficile les gars", mais putain cette barre  ::lol::

----------


## Wulfstan

> Marrant, CPC est financé par ses lecteurs aussi (vu le peu de pub...), appel aux dons inclus.:


Dans l'article, il est justement reproché à CPC de ne pas avoir utilisé l'argent de ses lecteurs pour devenir réellement indépendant en virant toute pub du mag'.  ::lol::

----------


## Mastaba

Ah tiens ils sont chez presstalis eux aussi?  ::ninja::

----------


## EvilGuinness

> Non, le Virus Informatique date d'avant CanardPC, si je ne me trompe pas. Ils ont arrêté de publier pendant pas mal d'années. J'avais des meilleurs souvenirs du contenu de l'époque.


C'est un magazine qui a commencé à paraître alors que j'étais au lycée (1997 d'après leur site). A cette époque bénie de Windows 98, les Micro$$$$$$oft, trou du culz hideout, mini-scandales et petites bidouilles avaient le vent en poupe. Les hebdos pleins de tips sur un peu tout chargeaient les rayons ; à côté de ça ACBM faisait dans le décalé. Ils ont lancé Pirates Mag, avec des têtes de mort et tout. Glorieuse époque de Zataz, de 01 Informatique, et de tous ces magazines et articles qui commençaient par "on ne vous apprend rien d'illégal, utiliser Napster (sur le CD joint au magazine) est légal !!! " avant de montrer comment cliquer sur "chercher". 

Dans mes souvenirs teintés de joystick.fr, de Q2/Q3 et de CS Beta, le contenu de l'époque était toujours sympa. On avait un accès limité aux ressources du net, qui n'était pas ce qu'il est aujourd'hui. Les temps ont changé, le domaine de la sécurité informatique s'est considérablement complexifié, tout cet univers a explosé en même temps que le haut/très haut débit. Les sites d'info fleurissent et le ton a beaucoup changé. Il y a eu les affaires d'espionnage à grande échelle, tous les projets de loi qu'on connaît, les fameuses "boîtes noires"... J'avais acheté leur numéro de reprise, j'avais retrouvé le ton que je connaissais, mais que ce soit moi et/ou les temps qui ont changé, je trouve que le style n'est plus pertinent. 

Ils peuvent rester sur leur ligne "on est là depuis 15 ans, on ne vous demande rien, on n'a jamais augmenté le prix", mais entre temps, on a vu apparaître des gamins de 15 ans qui gagnent des milliers d'euros en jouant à des jeux vidéo devant une webcam, des studios de JV qui se font des burnes en or en vendant des concepts de vaisseaux, et des gamins d'école primaire qui codent des Rasp Pi envoyés dans l'espace avec Thomas Pesquet. Sans même parler de ces bouquins type "j'apprends le Python 3-6 ans".

---

TL;DR : Virus Info était un ovni de la presse que j'ai apprécié, mais tout a tellement changé que leur style est désormais furieusement "old school", et, je le crains, un peu dépassé.

----------


## Phibrizo

Le virus est un magazine que j'appréciais énormément à l'époque. Il avait effectivement un ton décalé et donnait des infos intéressantes.

Je me rappelle que quand pirates mag a été banni des kiosques, j'étais furieux. Je crois me rappeler qu'il a été interdit, en tout cas c'est l'explication dont je me souviens, et je m'étais dit que c'était surtout en raison de son nom, et qu'un magazine au contenu identique mais intitulé bidouilles mag ne l'aurait sans doute pas été, car son côté "piratage" me paraissait franchement plutôt light.

Puis le virus a disparu à son tour et j'ai été tout triste  :Emo: 

Quand, des années après, il est revenu en kiosque j'étais extatique... et j'ai été cruellement déçu.

- J'ai vu un magazine dont le contenu technique ne semblait pas avoir beaucoup évolué depuis les bidouilles sous windows 98
- J'ai vu des journalistes aigris qui utilisaient la moitié de leurs maigres 5 ou 6 pages à expliquer à quel point on vit dans un monde de merde et que imprimer son mag à l'étranger c'est super, état salaud, t'auras pas ma peau, bref des diatribes sans doutes intéressantes dans une manifestation syndicale ou un débat d'anarchistes, mais relativement déplacées dans un mag censé traiter d'informatique, surtout quand la diatribe prend la moitié des pages
- Un ton aigri, mauvais perdant qui suintait de leurs articles

Bref j'ai été un peu... déçu on va dire, mais bon j'imagine que la reprise peut être difficile.

Quelques temps après j'ai vu en kiosque leur numéro suivant. La première -et la seule- chose que j'ai remarquée c'est un "putain de bordel de merde" ou équivalent en gros caractères, en première ou deuxième page. Je ne sais plus. J'ai reposé le magazine en soupirant. Désolé, je ne sais même pas contre telle injustice ils voulaient s'élever, mais trop c'est trop, je voulais un magazine d'informatique, pas lire "insultes magazine". Il me semble que l'on peut s'élever contre les injustices du système capitalisme en conservant un minimum de courtoisie, *BORDEL*!

Et, encore après, j'ai vu leur numéro suivant, dont le titre sur canard pc a attiré mon regard, et j'ai feuilleté l'article  :Facepalm: 

Toujours aigris, toujours jaloux, sans doute se sont-ils dits que taper sur le magazine d'en face leur attirerait des lecteurs... désolé, mais non. Pas moi en tout cas.

Adieu le virus...

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Dans l'article, il est justement reproché à CPC de ne pas avoir utilisé l'argent de ses lecteurs pour devenir réellement indépendant en virant toute pub du mag'.


Je sais bien que les quelques pages de pub feront toujours jaser, mais y'en a pas des masses d'une part, et ce sont rarement les pubs de gros jeux ou de jeux encensés par Cpc, donc la collusion...
Les pubs mat.net et ldlc à la limite, mais osef ils ne font pas de jeux, ils vendent du matos, et ce ne sont pas eux qui fabriquent la matos vendu donc les test hardware...A part pour les ALim Ldlc, mais vu qu'elles semblent bien reçues par les critiques et utilisateurs, je supposequ'elles sont effectivement de bonne qualité et que la véracité des  papiers Hardware n'est pas à remettre en question sur le sujet.
Bref je préfère un mag avec un peu de pub mais de qualité qu'un truc comme le Virus. L'indépendance c'est pas de ne pas avoir des pages de pub, c'est 'avoir une liberté de parole, et en ce sens je ne trouve pas grand chose à reprocher à Cpc...C'est pas comme ces sites web qui t'affichent d'énormes pubs pour le dernier AAA et un 95% au-dit jeu.

----------


## Wulfstan

> Je sais bien que les quelques pages de pub feront toujours jaser, mais y'en a pas des masses d'une part, et ce sont rarement les pubs de gros jeux ou de jeux encensés par Cpc, donc la collusion...


Mais je suis tout à fait d'accord avec toi, je me moquais gentiment de leur reproche.  ::):

----------


## Mastaba

A propos de la pub, le truc drôle c'est qu'en feuilletant mes vieux Joystick/Gen4/PCTeam des années 90, quand les mags étaient énorme et remplis de pubs, ces dernières font tout autant partie des souvenirs nostalgiques.
Y avait plein de pubs sympa et originales et j'ai un peu l'impression qu'on se souviendra pas des pubs actuelles comme autre chose qu'une nuisance.

----------


## PrinceGITS

Perso, j'adore les fausses pubs de CPC !  :Bave:

----------


## Jeckhyl

Ou les vraies pubs tellement bidons qu'on croirait qu'il s'agit de fausses  ::o:  "La Razer Pipeau, la souris tellement rapide qu'elle te transforme en winner"

----------


## Giantcaribou

> C'est un magazine qui a commencé à paraître alors que j'étais au lycée (1997 d'après leur site). A cette époque bénie de Windows 98, les Micro$$$$$$oft, trou du culz hideout, mini-scandales et petites bidouilles avaient le vent en poupe. Les hebdos pleins de tips sur un peu tout chargeaient les rayons ; à côté de ça ACBM faisait dans le décalé. Ils ont lancé Pirates Mag, avec des têtes de mort et tout. Glorieuse époque de Zataz, de 01 Informatique, et de tous ces magazines et articles qui commençaient par "on ne vous apprend rien d'illégal, utiliser Napster (sur le CD joint au magazine) est légal !!! " avant de montrer comment cliquer sur "chercher". 
> 
> ---
> 
> TL;DR : Virus Info était un ovni de la presse que j'ai apprécié, mais tout a tellement changé que leur style est désormais furieusement "old school", et, je le crains, un peu dépassé.


J'ai les mêmes souvenirs que toi (je relance la discussion car j'ai fini par acheter le magazine chez mon marchand de journaux en même temps que le CPC Hardware spécial photographie (très sympa d'ailleurs mais c'est un autre sujet).
L'article est clairement à charge et mériterait un petit droit de réponse, car j'avoue avoir été troublé par un point en particulier qui est la rétrocession des avances "imposées" mais cela fleure quand même bon le contenu "Putaclic" en version IRL.
Petit point de détail, le "tRoU dU cULz hiDEoUt" avait sorti une pique bien sentie sur le Virus et sa mailing list (voir le bas de la page http://www.azerty0.ironie.org/linux.html) et il me semble que cette page avait été écrite pas un nom assez connu chez CanardPC (mais je peux me tromper). De là à y voir une petite vengeance personnelle, il y a un pas que je  n'oserai pas franchir  ::rolleyes:: .

----------


## dYnkYn

ackboo il me semble

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> ackboo il me semble


Le lien "écrire à l'auteur" envoie sur ackboo@cyberdude.com en tout cas #inspecteurderrick

----------


## Wobak

C'est bien lui et ça m'a fait tout bizarre quand je l'ai rencontré pour la première fois du coup  ::lol::  :Mellow2:  :Mellow2:

----------


## dutilleul

> ...
> - Un ton aigri, mauvais perdant qui suintait de leurs articles


C'est des Belges ?




> ...en conservant un minimum de *courtois*ie, *BORDEL*!...

----------


## LeRan

> trou du culz hideout


Ahlala, les barres de rire à l'époque, le coup de nostalgie aujourd'hui  :Emo:

----------


## CzB

Perso je trouve que c'est un peu la goutte d'eau. Avec d'abord ce format numérique copie carbone du mag, puis cette nouvelle formule mensuelle qui ne me convient plus du tout et enfin tous ces départs en même temps ça pue vraiment. Perso je ne vais pas renouveler mon abonnement.
Je pense vraiement que le canard est mort, a force de trop tirer sur la corde et ces multiples financements participatifs pour en arriver là c'est vraiment dommage...

----------


## znokiss



----------


## Chre

Bonjour les Coin²,  L'article est disponible en ligne chez ACBM, ça pique :/   


> Je viens de lire l'article en question, en rayon (comprenez, je suis un lecteur de Canard PC, je n'ai pas les moyens), ce qui fut très enrichissant. Déjà, voir un magazine venant faire concurrence à des journaux français en se vantant d'être basé en Estonie et en payant ses collaborateurs à l'avenant, donner des leçons de morale pécuniaire à quelqu'un d'autre est magique.


  Tout à fait d'accord, sans parler du côté sexiste des illustrations et des articles grossiers, ce qui m'a fait les quitter aussi vite que j'étais retourné les voir.  


> Dire que CPC a présenté la situation de manière malhonnête pour ensuite faire dans la première partie de l'article une parfaite resucée de la description qu'en avait fait Ivan dans les colonnes du journal est tout aussi génial. Quant à fustiger la hausse de prix de CPC Hardware, si on s'en tient au ratio nombre de pages utiles/euro, pour un magazine qui paye ses charges et ses salaires en France, lui, je ne suis pas sûr que ça soit un terrain sur lequel Virus Magazine devrait s'engager.


  :;):  


> Le seul point que je leur accorde c'est qu'il manque une mise à jour de l'affaire dans le mag'. Où on en est niveau justice, la contribution de l'État, combien ça aurait/va au final coûté/er à Presse Non-Stop avec tous les rebondissements qu'il y a eu depuis le dernier article d'Ivan, tout ça quoi.


 Oui, je pense qu'une réponse argumentée serait utile auprès des lecteurs quand même. CPC a reçu *beaucoup* d'argent de ses lecteurs ces dernières années, et un état des lieux de là où on en est serait bienvenu. Je partage aussi les messages sur la question [nouveau site web, passage au mensuel, départs de l'équipe qui se suivent]. Bref, donnez-nous des nouvelles !  ::unsure::

----------


## Rouxbarbe

Je serais également curieux de connaître les stats du forum : nombre d'utilisateurs "actifs", messages par jour, ce genre de choses, histoire de montrer que CPC ce n'est pas qu'un mag papier mais aussi une vrai communauté.

Il y a d'ailleurs un paquet d'inscrits ici qui ne sont pas (ou plus) abonnés, ou n'achètent pas régulièrement le magazine en kiosque non plus. Pour avoir des chiffres là-dessus par contre, à part un sondage je vois pas comment on pourrait les avoir... Bref ce sont aussi les ventes du mag qui permettent de maintenir cette infrastructure.

La petite remarque en bas de page de l'article est assez drôle : comparer le Virus avec CPC fallait oser  ::XD::

----------


## PrinceGITS

> CPC a reçu *beaucoup* d'argent de ses lecteurs ces dernières années, et un état des lieux de là où on en est serait bienvenu. Je partage aussi les messages sur la question [nouveau site web, passage au mensuel, départs de l'équipe qui se suivent]. Bref, donnez-nous des nouvelles !


En dehors du Ulule, Canard PC a toujours fait les levées de fond sans "bénéfice".

Les premières demandes de s'abonner plusieurs années pour avoir un avance de trésorerie ont couté au magazine. Car le lecteur qui s'abonne 4 ans profite du tarif initial tout le long de son abonnement. Au bout de 4 ans, les coûts d'un exemplaire envoyé ne sont plus les mêmes. Je crois qu'Ivan en a parlé sur le Kickstarter (et peut être ici).

Pour le Kickstarter, cela a permis d'avoir une avance de trésorerie également. Ivan a même indiqué que ça n'avait rien rapporté, au contraire. Les goodies ont été plus chers que prévus.

Pour Ulule, il a clairement été dit que c'était pour éviter que le magazine se retrouve dans une situation inconfortable avec un manque de trésorerie. Le surplus a dès le début été identifié comme une aide pour faire avancer le mag.

----------


## Kilidj

> En dehors du Ulule, Canard PC a toujours fait les levées de fond sans "bénéfice".
> 
> Les premières demandes de s'abonner plusieurs années pour avoir un avance de trésorerie ont couté au magazine. Car le lecteur qui s'abonne 4 ans profite du tarif initial tout le long de son abonnement. Au bout de 4 ans, les coûts d'un exemplaire envoyé ne sont plus les mêmes. Je crois qu'Ivan en a parlé sur le Kickstarter (et peut être ici).
> 
> Pour le Kickstarter, cela a permis d'avoir une avance de trésorerie également. Ivan a même indiqué que ça n'avait rien rapporté, au contraire. Les goodies ont été plus chers que prévus.


A te lire, on pourrait croire que des choix sont faits sans aucune analyse, ni anticipation...
 ::huh::

----------


## Mastaba

> Le surplus a dès le début été identifié comme une aide *pour faire avancer le mag.*


0 à 100Km/h en 4sec.

----------


## PrinceGITS

> A te lire, on pourrait croire que des choix sont faits sans aucune analyse, ni anticipation...


En fait, c'est fait pour donner de l'air au magazine à très court terme.
C'était réfléchi. Mais la vision à moyen-long terme d'un magazine dans un système qui dépérit n'est jamais évidente.
Les changements de coûts sont également difficile à prévoir.
Pour les goodies Kickstarter. Il y a eu pas mal de casse sur les tasses envoyées qu'il a fallu gérer. Ce n'était pas prévisible.
Il me semble aussi que la  mise en place du site web a couté plus cher que prévu à cause de l'interface avec la boutique et le forum pour les login.
Ils n'avaient pas non plus prévu que la plupart des backers prendraient le pack avec abonnement papier.

Et je crois surtout que leur politique de ne pas prendre l'argent sans contrepartie les bloquent dans une gestion compliquée.

Pour ça, le Ulule va être plus simple. Que du numérique à gérer, pas de physique. Il n'y aura pas de dépense imprévue.

----------


## dYnkYn

> Perso je trouve que c'est un peu la goutte d'eau. Avec d'abord ce format numérique copie carbone du mag, puis cette nouvelle formule mensuelle qui ne me convient plus du tout et enfin tous ces départs en même temps ça pue vraiment. Perso je ne vais pas renouveler mon abonnement.
> Je pense vraiement que le canard est mort, a force de trop tirer sur la corde et ces multiples financements participatifs pour en arriver là c'est vraiment dommage...


Je pense 100% l'inverse, dans un environnement difficile avec des journaux qui meurent les uns les autres, ils démontrent que jusqu'à maintenant leur façon de gérer le journal a été efficace. Car mine de rien, j'en ai eu des abonnements à d'autres mags de jeux durant les 10 dernières années et le seul toujours en vie, c'est Canard PC.

----------


## Kompre

> Je pense 100% l'inverse, dans un environnement difficile avec des journaux qui meurent les uns les autres, ils démontrent que jusqu'à maintenant leur façon de gérer le journal a été efficace. Car mine de rien, j'en ai eu des abonnements à d'autres mags de jeux durant les 10 dernières années et le seul toujours en vie, c'est Canard PC.


Ouais je suis aussi d'accord. C'est sûr que ca m'attriste de devoir attendre un mois pour avoir ma livrée de tests frais, mais comment ca pourrait être autrement ? C'est un tel plaisir d'ouvrir chaque édition. Les tests sont super intéressants, qu'on soit d'accord ou pas avec la note. Il y a toujours des jeux étonnants qui sont présentés. Et je ne parle pas de la qualité des dossiers. Pour moi ca reste un des rares papiers francais sur le jeu-vidéo qui fait encore du vrai journalisme.

En quand je dis "un des rares", je pense surtout aux articles premium de Gamekult, qui sortent un peu du lot.

Après c'est peut-être les limites de ce que je connais aussi. Mais si j'ai la dalle d'articles intéressants, et que mon CPC me manque, bah je vais regarder les sites anglophones.

----------


## Mastaba

Ce qui me fait un peu peur par contre c'est le renouvellement massif de l'équipe, parce que ca me rappelle un peu le début de la fin de Joystick.

----------


## dYnkYn

> Ce qui me fait un peu peur par contre c'est le renouvellement massif de l'équipe, parce que ca me rappelle un peu le début de la fin de Joystick.


Sauf que les départs n'étaient pas pour les mêmes raisons...

----------


## PrinceGITS

> Ce qui me fait un peu peur par contre c'est le renouvellement massif de l'équipe, parce que ca me rappelle un peu le début de la fin de Joystick.


Le seul départ qui m'attriste est celui de Casque.  ::cry:: 

Je ne me fais pas de souci pour que le ton reste le même avec les nouveaux.
Depuis 15 ans, il y a déjà eu des vagues de départs et cela n'a jamais changé le mag.
Le ton de CPC au début était même très proche de la fin de Joystick avec Casque en rédac chef. Donc s'ils ont réussi à garder le ton entre 2 mags...

----------


## La Marmotta

> Ce qui me fait un peu peur par contre c'est le renouvellement massif de l'équipe, parce que ca me rappelle un peu le début de la fin de Joystick.


N'oublie pas que pour Joystick c'était suite à un rachat du magazine. Là Presse Non-Stop reste toujours indépendante.

----------


## Sylla

> Je pense 100% l'inverse, dans un environnement difficile avec des journaux qui meurent les uns les autres, ils démontrent que jusqu'à maintenant leur façon de gérer le journal a été efficace. Car mine de rien, j'en ai eu des abonnements à d'autres mags de jeux durant les 10 dernières années et le seul toujours en vie, c'est Canard PC.





> Le seul départ qui m'attriste est celui de Casque. 
> 
> Je ne me fais pas de souci pour que le ton reste le même avec les nouveaux.
> Depuis 15 ans, il y a déjà eu des vagues de départs et cela n'a jamais changé le mag.
> Le ton de CPC au début était même très proche de la fin de Joystick avec Casque en rédac chef. Donc s'ils ont réussi à garder le ton entre 2 mags...


Pareil que les deux zouzous. Des renouvellements d'équipe il y en a eu plusieurs et CPC a toujours réussi à repartir de plus belle. Donc, je me fais pas de souci quant à leur capacité à intégrer des nouveaux. Quant à la gestion elle-même, je pense que 15 ans d'existence,ça montre que les mecs qui gèrent ils le font plutôt bien. S'ils naviguaient à vue comme certains idiots font mine de le croire, ils seraient morts en trois mois  :;):

----------


## gros_bidule

Y'a juste un des nouveaux qui a confondu digital et numérique dans le dernier mag.
Il est sans doute jeune, je sais, mais là c'est inexcusable. Donc si vous pouviez le châtier ça serait gentil. Merci  :;): 

(l'irréparable a été commis dans le test de "F-117A Nighthawk" : "Et si les voix digitalisées font planter votre PC")

----------


## moimadmax

> (l'irréparable a été commis dans le test de "F-117A Nighthawk" : "Et si les voix digitalisées font planter votre PC")


Il voulait peut être parler de l'intonation des voix. ::ninja::

----------


## Sylla

> Y'a juste un des nouveaux qui a confondu digital et numérique dans le dernier mag.
> Il est sans doute jeune, je sais, mais là c'est inexcusable. Donc si vous pouviez le châtier ça serait gentil. Merci 
> 
> (l'irréparable a été commis dans le test de "F-117A Nighthawk" : "Et si les voix digitalisées font planter votre PC")


C'est pas Sebum qui a écrit ce test? Si oui, pas franchement un nouveau !

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Y'a juste un des nouveaux qui a confondu digital et numérique dans le dernier mag.
> Il est sans doute jeune, je sais, mais là c'est inexcusable. Donc si vous pouviez le châtier ça serait gentil. Merci 
> 
> (l'irréparable a été commis dans le test de "F-117A Nighthawk" : "Et si les voix digitalisées font planter votre PC")


C'est Sebum qui a écrit ce test! De la part du rédac' chef, ça la fout mal  :;):  C'est pas franchement un des nouveaux!

----------


## PrinceGITS

C'est bien Sebum qui a écrit ce dossier.  :haha:

----------


## dYnkYn

Sauf qu'il me semble que "digital" a été officiellement ajouté au dictionnaire comme synonyme de "numérique". Même si ça n'a pas de sens étymologique.

----------


## PrinceGITS

Il a été ajouté en tant qu'anglicisme dans les dictionnaires grand public. Ce n'est donc pas un synonyme de numérique.

----------


## dYnkYn

Larousse a modifié sa définition en 2013 pour



Par contre, l'Académie française ne le reconnaît pas. A chacun d'en tirer la conclusion qu'il souhaite.







Les purs refuseront, à raison, de l'utiliser!  ::P:

----------


## znokiss

En tout cas en Suisse romande, la "digitalisation" est le nouveau thème qui fait fureur. Faut voir comment ma direction en parle comme la nouvelle quête du graal.

----------


## dYnkYn

> En tout cas en Suisse romande, la "digitalisation" est le nouveau thème qui fait fureur. Faut voir comment ma direction en parle comme la nouvelle quête du graal.


Oui, c'est insupportable... Je leur demande toujours "mais vous mettez vos doigts où exactement ?"

----------


## Guy Moquette

> C'est pas Sebum qui a écrit ce test? Si oui, pas franchement un nouveau !
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> 
> C'est Sebum qui a écrit ce test! De la part du rédac' chef, ça la fout mal  C'est pas franchement un des nouveaux!


Bon, je peux pas rester sans rien dire (même si c'est carrément hors-sujet vu le titre du sujet  ::siffle::  ) : je suis le premier à me moquer (voire, selon l'humeur, à jeter des objets tranchants au visage) de ceux qui emploient l'anglicisme "digital" à toutes les sauces. Mais là, "voix digitalisées" est exactement le terme qui était employé à l'époque où cette prouesse technologique était notable (les années 90, aaaahhh le Manoir de Mortevielle, souvenez-vous, formidable). C'était bien avant que ce terme ne se décline partout, n'importe comment et de manière souvent grotesque. Et depuis ? Ben on n'en parle plus, parce que ça n'a plus rien de notable.

Alors parler de cette technique en écrivant "voix numérisées" serait peut-être plus correct, mais ça ne reviendrait pas vraiment à la mémoire des personnes qui ont connu cette période.
De la même manière que quand on parle de l'émergence de Canal +, "première chaîne cryptée de France" (terme employé à l'époque, devenu presque une marque de fabrique), lever le doigt et déclamer "Naaaaan on dit première chaîne _chiffrée_ !" (eh oui, cryptée, c'est pas correct) ne me paraît pas follement pertinent.

----------


## Ezechiel

> Bon, je peux pas rester sans rien dire (même si c'est carrément hors-sujet vu le titre du sujet  ) : je suis le premier à me moquer (voire, selon l'humeur, à jeter des objets tranchants au visage) de ceux qui emploient l'anglicisme "digital" à toutes les sauces. Mais là, "voix digitalisées" est exactement le terme qui était employé à l'époque où cette prouesse technologique était notable (les années 90, aaaahhh le Manoir de Mortevielle, souvenez-vous, formidable). C'était bien avant que ce terme ne se décline partout, n'importe comment et de manière souvent grotesque. Et depuis ? Ben on n'en parle plus, parce que ça n'a plus rien de notable.
> 
> Alors parler de cette technique en écrivant "voix numérisées" serait peut-être plus correct, mais ça ne reviendrait pas vraiment à la mémoire des personnes qui ont connu cette période.
> De la même manière que quand on parle de l'émergence de Canal +, "première chaîne cryptée de France" (terme employé à l'époque, devenu presque une marque de fabrique), lever le doigt et déclamer "Naaaaan on dit première chaîne _chiffrée_ !" (eh oui, cryptée, c'est pas correct) ne me paraît pas follement pertinent.


C'est pas très _Expert CPC_™ cette réponse  :tired: 

Ici on encule des mouches Monsieur. Les réponses argumentées et pondérées, on aime pas trop ça. 

Vous êtes qui déjà ?

----------


## Flad

> C'est pas très _Expert CPC_™ cette réponse 
> 
> Ici on encule des mouches Monsieur. Les réponses argumentées et pondérées, on aime pas trop ça. 
> 
> Vous êtes qui déjà ?


Un vendeur de monopoly  ::trollface::

----------


## Guy Moquette

> Vous êtes qui déjà ?


Un membre de la LDVD (Ligue de Défense de la Vertu des Drosophiles).

----------


## Nilsou

> Larousse a modifié sa définition en 2013 pour
> 
> https://www.linformaticien.com/Porta...arousse_02.jpg
> 
> Par contre, l'Académie française ne le reconnaît pas. A chacun d'en tirer la conclusion qu'il souhaite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mais Larousse ils font quoi de l'ancien terme du coups .... ???  ::blink::  Parce que "digital" ça a d'autres significations en français à la base... ou en tout cas c'est utilisé dans pas mal de mot en rapport avec doigts. Ne serais-ce que la plante "Une Digitale" ou l'adjectif "digital" (qui appartient aux doigts) comme dans "une empreinte digitale". 

Du coups ils ont bazardé l'ancien sens pour l'anglicisme  ::blink:: 

Par contre, la justification de l'académie française est critiquable, car si "digital" est bien un anglicisme, il n'est pas un anglicisme qui vient d'une base très éloigné du français et "faux amis" comme beaucoup d'anglicisme, mais d'une base latine commune. "Digit" est également utilisé en anglais pour "doigts" d'ailleurs et "digital" peut être un adjectif en anglais qui a exactement le même sens qu'en français (en rapport avec les doigts), dans certains contexte. Le fait que ça ait également pris un sens de "chiffre" en anglais, viens sans doute du fait qu'on compte avec les doigts à la base. 

En résumé, d'un point de vue purement origine et logique des mots ce n'est donc pas vraiment faux. Ni vraiment un faux amis. Même si ça fait clairement doublon. Un signal digital est donc bien un signal qui a un rapport avec les "doigts", d'un certains point de vue, puisqu'on peut le quantifier parfaitement, donc le compter sur les doigts...




> Alors parler de cette technique en écrivant "voix numérisées" serait peut-être plus correct, mais ça ne reviendrait pas vraiment à la mémoire des personnes qui ont connu cette période.
> De la même manière que quand on parle de l'émergence de Canal +, "première chaîne cryptée de France" (terme employé à l'époque, devenu presque une marque de fabrique), lever le doigt et déclamer "Naaaaan on dit première chaîne _chiffrée_ !" (eh oui, cryptée, c'est pas correct) ne me paraît pas follement pertinent.


Bah en tout cas dans le domaine scientifique, je sais pas comment c'était à l'époque, mais aujourd'hui dans les confs en français on dit "voix numérique" ou "voix numérisée" ou "binarisé", je n'ai jamais entendu "voix digitale"  ::unsure::  (même si comme dit plus haut, ce ne serait pas forcement faux) . Crypté aussi c'est le terme "correct" qui a gagné chez les scientifiques à terme d'ailleurs, à y bien réfléchir, car on parle en général maintenant de "chiffrement des communications" dans les papiers. Par contre on utilise bien plus souvent le terme "décryptage", sans doute parce que ça sonne bien  ::P:  (edit : il semble qu'il y ai une logique en fait d'après wiktionnaire, "crypté" s'applique aux opérations dont on a pas la clé, donc on chiffre un message avec une clé, et on le déchiffre avec une clé, mais on le décrypte lorsqu'on a pas la clé, on décrypte donc un message chiffré. Par contre la rareté de cryptage tout seul s'explique bien dans cette logique, car on ne peut crypté un message, vu qu'on ne peut encoder sans connaitre la clé...)

Il semble par contre que Crypter peut s'employer dans le sens de "caché", comme le justifie sa racine grecque, et donc est justifié pour les chaines cryptées (voir ici). Bref, ça dépends du contexte j'imagine. Du point de vue de l'ingé qui fait la chaine : il effectue une opération de chiffrement, et le spectateur une opération de déchiffrement. Mais si il essaie de pirater le bouzin ou de faire le décodage dans sa tête du porno à 2h du matin il fait du decryptage et la chaine est "cryptée" puisque le but de l'opération est de cacher l'information au spectateur. Ce qui n'est pas forcement systématiquement le cas d'une opération de chiffrement .
Il y a donc bien une nuance, mais c'est un peu  ::wacko:: 

Il résume bien en citant une def : 



> Décrypter désignant le fait de « retrouver le message clair correspondant à un message chiffré sans posséder la clé de déchiffrement »,


Sa dernière remarque est très intéressante, puisqu'elle note qu'en anglais il y avais aussi deux termes encipher/decipher et encrypt/decrypt, qui avaient également la même nuance ET les mêmes racines que chiffré/déchiffré et crypté/décrypté.  Simplement l'anglais a tendu historiquement a faire disparaitre la différence de sens entre ces termes, aboutissant à un doublon. Et cette pertes de nuances vient alors se transposer par anglicisme sur le français, alors même qu'a la base les significations étaient strictement équivalente... 

Enfin bref, c'était une lecture intéressante, comme quoi je m'ennuyais pas mal en fait  ::o:

----------


## Bah

> Mais Larousse ils font quoi de l'ancien terme du coups .... ???  Parce que "digital" ça a d'autres significations en français à la base... ou en tout cas c'est utilisé dans pas mal de mot en rapport avec doigts. Ne serais-ce que la plante "Une Digitale" ou l'adjectif "digital" (qui appartient aux doigts) comme dans "une empreinte digitale". 
> 
> Du coups ils ont bazardé l'ancien sens pour l'anglicisme


https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Polys%C3%A9mie

----------


## Uzz

La polysémie, moi j'ai jamais été mais si on me paye le voyage, oui je veux bien.

----------


## Nilsou

> https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Polys%C3%A9mie


C'est fou  ::o:

----------


## Bah

Je me demande d'ailleurs si quand on a importé l'avocat en France, des mecs ont râlé parce qu'on allait confondre avec le métier et que c'était un scandale cet espagnolisme.

----------


## Don Moahskarton

> Je me demande d'ailleurs si quand on a importé l'avocat en France, des mecs ont râlé parce qu'on allait confondre avec le métier et que c'était un scandale cet espagnolisme.


D'un autre coté y'avais pas twitter pour la shitstorm.
T'imagine un drama qui se respecte sans twitlonger toi ?

----------


## Pifou

> TL;DR : Virus Info était un ovni de la presse que j'ai apprécié, mais tout a tellement changé que leur style est désormais furieusement "old school", et, je le crains, un peu dépassé.


"If it's too loud, you're too old"

----------


## Narm

Pfffiou on a sauvé Canard PC mais sans la majorité de Canard PC, v'la que Doc s'en va à son tour  :Emo:

----------


## Kaelis

Mais m*rde  :Emo:

----------


## Flad

Tchuss DocTeub !

----------


## znokiss

> Pfffiou on a sauvé Canard PC mais sans la majorité de Canard PC, v'la que Doc s'en va à son tour


C'est où que ça se passe ?

----------


## Ezechiel

> C'est où que ça se passe ?


This. C'EST QUOI CETTE HISTOIRE §§§

----------


## Ruvon

https://twitter.com/d0cTB/status/1050682586937393153

https://x86.fr/aurevoir-canardpc/

----------


## Ezechiel

> https://twitter.com/d0cTB/status/1050682586937393153
> 
> https://x86.fr/aurevoir-canardpc/


 ::o:

----------


## GI-JoE

Mais... ::'(:

----------


## Haraban

Ivan, Sebum et Khan la semaine prochaine ? comme ça on aura fait à peu près le tour  :^_^:  .

----------


## cooly08

> pfffiou on a sauvé canard pc mais sans la majorité de canard pc, v'la que doc s'en va à son tour


wtf ?  ::O: 
 :Emo:

----------


## Ezechiel

J'avoue que l'attachement à CPC c'est aussi et surtout les gens qui l'animent.
Et là le départ des anciens ça fait quand même bizarre. CPC HW sans TB, c'est pas pareil. Je pense pas renouveler l'abonnement du coup. Je le lisais plus par attachement que par utilité (je joue plus depuis 5 ou 6 ans...). 
C'est pareil sur CPC, voir partir les plumes c'est dur. Et là j'avoue que le plus grand vide c'est le départ de Kalash. Elle avait vraiment un ton et un angle bien à elle. Une vraie personnalité qui apportait un regard singulier.

Si ackboo s'en va, je ragequit.

----------


## moimadmax

C'est de là que venait le "au revoir" en binaire sur la page CPU. C'est vrai qu'il y a tellement de départs que j'avais pas capté.
C'est a se demander si il ne se trame pas quelque chose.

----------


## gros_bidule

Bah, CPC a survécu au départ de Boulon, il survit déjà au départ de Kalash. Ce n'est pas la joie mais le temps passe et tout s'arrange. Ils savent recruter les bonnes personnes chez CPC. Et la direction donne toujours autant de libertés aux rédacteurs. Messieurs et mesdames, vous avez des couilles grosses comme ça !
CPCHW ? Honnêtement, j'apprécie autant les textes du Doc que de Dandu : j'avoue avoir du mal à dire qui a écrit quoi sans regarder la signature ^^. Bref, la relève semble bien assurée. Et partir après 10 ans, c'est plus qu’honorable. Aujourd'hui beaucoup de personnes ne tiennent même pas 2 ans dans leur boite, donc vala, chapeau l'artiste !
Nan, LE départ qui me rendrait tout chagrin comme pas permis, ça serait celui des pingouins et lapins de Couly. Il est juste indissociable du mag. Il est légendaire !

----------


## Narm

En fait, ils partent un par un avec un bout de la caisse discretos et dans quelques mois quelqu'un viendra couper la lumière ici  ::ninja:: 

En vrai, tant qu'ils ne vont pas rejoindre Casque, ça me va  :Emo:

----------


## Jeckhyl

> En vrai, tant qu'ils ne vont pas rejoindre Casque, ça me va


C'est un peu ce qui fait que je n'arrive pas à faire des posts remplis de  :Emo:  pour ces départs. OK, c'est chiant, mais quand même pas comparable avec le départ de Casque. Du coup je leur souhaite simplement bonne chance  ::): .

----------


## La Marmotta

En fait ça fait 3 mois qu'ils se sont fait racheter par Webedia mais ils n'osent rien dire.

----------


## Ezechiel

Ou alors c'est Ivan qui craque après la disparition de Casque, il réoriente le mag pour une faire une publication politico-crypto-gauchiste dans lequel le matos n'aurait plus sa place parce qu'issu d'ogres capitalistes.

----------


## dYnkYn

> En fait ça fait 3 mois qu'ils se sont fait racheter par Webedia mais ils n'osent rien dire.


Moi j'ai entendu dire que c'était par Tencent...

----------


## Bah

T'aurais au moins pu dire "my 2 cents, ça a été acheté par tencent".

----------


## dYnkYn

> T'aurais au moins pu dire "my 2 cents, ça a été acheté par tencent".


Trop subtil pour moi.

----------


## Pifou

> Trop subtil pour moi.


de Ré ?

----------


## znokiss

> T'aurais au moins pu dire "my 2 cents, ça a été acheté par tencent".


fifty cent retweeted this.

----------


## Zodex

> de Ré ?


Odile ?

----------


## Pifou

Tu ne préfères pas un whisky d'abord ?

----------


## Franky Mikey

Vous êtes nuls.  :tired:

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Vous êtes nuls.


Mais non !! Car en fait c’est moi !

Nan j'déconne.

----------


## Flad

Il dit qu'il voit pas le rapport.

----------


## Narm

9 mois plus tard, j'aimerais bien savoir ce qu'il en est du projet :  "Devenez membre des “Amis de Canard PC” et soyez consulté régulièrement sur nos projets et évolutions" ?
L'année se finit et il ne me semble n'avoir rien vu à ce sujet passé ; il est toujours d'actualité ou c'était juste pour nous appâter  :tired:  ?

----------


## Praetor

Et le Canard Millenium? Il s'est perdu dans l'hyperespace?

----------


## dglacet

Je sais pas pour vous, mais j'ai reçu les plans du canardmillenium  ::wub::  ::wub::  ::wub:: 
A l'époque j'avais annoncé que je le ferai en Lego.... je crois que je me suis bien fait troller pour le coup mais..... challenge accepted!!!!!  :Cigare:

----------


## LtBlight

J'ai reçu l'e-mail également, qui annonce de bonnes nouvelles, notamment sur la vente du magazine en mensuel qui fonctionne bien, c'est cool ! Il semblerait qu'on va recevoir régulièrement un e-mail (vu que c'est l'épisode pilote), mais il n'est pas indiqué la periodicité. Mensuel? Trimestriel?

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Je sais pas pour vous, mais j'ai reçu les plans du canardmillenium 
> A l'époque j'avais annoncé que je le ferai en Lego.... je crois que je me suis bien fait troller pour le coup mais..... challenge accepted!!!!!


 ::w00t::  Merci pour le tuyau ! Après vérification, bien arrivé chez moi aussi.

----------


## Vaaahn

Email reçu aussi  ::lol:: 
Continuer comme ça et on est avec vous pour vos prochaines avnetures !  ::ninja::

----------


## Marmottas

> Non, mais le Virus, depuis leur retour ils ont l'air d'être dans une espèce de guéguerre unilatérale avec CPC, il n'y a quasiment pas un numéro où ils ne leur mettent pas un taquet.


Déterrage mais ça semble continuer dans leur prochain numéro (mêmes ficelles en couv' à la put@clic : ce que le monde, mediapart et CPC vous ont caché dans l'affaire Quantic dream ! Mouais...) 
Y a truc entre vous, la rédac ? (un truc mal cuisiné - un Doritos  ::P:  ? - lors d'une bouffe entre journalistes ?)

----------


## gros_bidule

A mon avis, cracher sur les gens reconnus c'est juste la manière d'exister de Virus  ::P:  Et de s'auto palucher, ça doit les faire tripper.
Si c'était leur créneau, ils _dénonceraient_ aussi des restos du cœur...
Bref, poubelle, et on referme bien le couvercle avec de la glue.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Beh la place de rebelle étant déjà prise, ils se sont réfugiés dans celle du rebelle anti-rebelle. On fait ce qu'on peut pour exister...

----------


## Nilsou

Je connaissais pas du tout leur journal, je suis allé acheter leur dernier numéro par curiosité histoire de voir ce qu'ils reprochaient à l’enquête de CPC.

J'ai été un peu étonné au départ, contrairement à la couv putaclic l’enquête derrière est plutôt propre dans la démarche. Les incohérences qu'ils relèvent sont plutôt pertinentes (mais franchement mineures pour la plupart) et bon, la démarche y est en tout cas.

Par contre au niveau du fond c'est moins ça. Pas forcement de leur faute mais on apprends pas grand chose puisque la plupart des témoins ont refusés de leur parler, donc ils répètent ad nauseam durant tout l'article : on a demandé mais pas eu de réponse.

Donc voila, en bref, c'est pas si putaclic que ça, mais rien de choquant non plus et pas franchement énormément d'informations nouvelles contradictoires en dehors de menus détails.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Donc voila, en bref, c'est pas si putaclic que ça,.


Beh si en fait, vu la couv'...En gros si je te lis bien y'avait même pas de quoi pondre une enquête. On est pile dans le putaclic.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Edit: du coup j'ai mis la main dessus au rayon presse aujourd'hui et euh...Grosso modo je partage ton avis. Avec en sus une bonne louche de "on aime pas Canard Pc et ça se sent".
Ils critiquent le manque de clarté voir  accuse carrémment de cacher sciemment des infos, mais en réponse ils pondent un truc sans réelle source, qui ne semble pas tenir compte du fait que beaucoup de points qu'ils remontent sont postérieurs à l'enquête menée par Cpc, le tout avec une mise en forme qui va passer 90% du temps à jouer du "choc" façon documentaire moisie à base de sous-entendus lourdingues pour conclure invariablement chaque arc par "mais bon en fait on en sait rien" ou équivalent.  :^_^: 
Et les attaques gratuites pour décrédibiliser digne d'un interlocuteur complotiste: "Ah le Monde on connaît pas les prud'hommes hein ? Ah Cpc c'est quoi le taux d'encadrement féminin dans votre société ?"
Quand on prétend fait un dossier, à minima faut au moins garder une certaine neutralité pour paraître crébible; C'est malheureux parce que ça là donne plus l'impression d'un article taillé pour charger le fameux "Trio de médias" (sans doute un surnom dévalorisant pour eux) que d'une réelle enquête pour aller au fond des choses.
Je passe sur la magnifique photo d'employées féminines QD prise lors de la journée de la femme pour désamorcer les accusations de sexisme dans le texte. "Là les sourires sont pas photoshoppées. Venez pas nous dire qu'il y a du sexisme ou une mauvaise ambiance chez QD".
J'ai bien aimé la partie Guillaume Fondaumières et son licenciement fictif: "bah c'est dans le cadre de la loi donc c'est pas critiquable, prenez-ça le Trio !" De mémoire la pratique n'avait pas été qualifié d'illégale, par contre immorale ou entubatoire, ouais. Tout ce qui est légal n'est pas forcément beau à voir ou pratiquer...

Ceci-dit je ne serais pas contre un dossier façon "2 ans après" pour refaire un point sur cette histoire avec QD, si un rédacteur se sent motivé 
Histoire de corriger ou enrichir l'original avec ce qui s'est passé depuis.




Et pour revenir un peu sur le titre du topic, je me permet de demander quelle est la part de vérité concernant la baisse du lectorat du mag' et le recours au financement participatif qui serait une tentative déguisée de pallier à cette baisse.
Bon à dire vrai  je ne m'attends pas à une réponse, mais au moins on termine sur le sujet initial.  ::ninja::

----------


## Calys

Tiens d'ailleurs, désolé si ça a déjà été dit ici, mais le numéro en question a été mis à disposition en ligne gratuitement pour ceux que ça intéresse : http://www.acbm.com/virus/num_44/VirusInfo44.pdf

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Tiens d'ailleurs, désolé si ça a déjà été dit ici, mais le numéro en question a été mis à disposition en ligne gratuitement pour ceux que ça intéresse : http://www.acbm.com/virus/num_44/VirusInfo44.pdf


Tain les fautes dès l'édito ça envoie sec chez Virus !

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Et encore, tu vois pas la niouze sur un tweet de Dandu qui ose dire ouvertement que "Linux n'est pas grand public"
Et leur article qui détaille sur 30 lignes que le rédac' de CPC est un abruti, linux y'a plein de distribs faciles à installer/utiliser blabla et y'en a dans les smartphones.
Dans le genre je réponds à côté de la plaque juste pour cracher... :^_^:

----------


## dYnkYn

Prétendre que Linux est grand public c'est juste montrer son ignorance du "grand public".  :haha:

----------


## Mastaba

> Et encore, tu vois pas la niouze sur un tweet de Dandu qui ose dire ouvertement que "Linux n'est pas grand public"
> Et leur article qui détaille sur 30 lignes que le rédac' de CPC est un abruti, linux y'a plein de distribs faciles à installer/utiliser blabla et y'en a dans les smartphones.
> Dans le genre je réponds à côté de la plaque juste pour cracher...


Hé mais en fait le Virus, c'est ackboo qui a imprimé tRoU dU cULz hiDEoUt!

----------


## Dandu

> Et encore, tu vois pas la niouze sur un tweet de Dandu qui ose dire ouvertement que "Linux n'est pas grand public"
> Et leur article qui détaille sur 30 lignes que le rédac' de CPC est un abruti, linux y'a plein de distribs faciles à installer/utiliser blabla et y'en a dans les smartphones.
> Dans le genre je réponds à côté de la plaque juste pour cracher...


Perso, j'ai adoré le fait que je sois un "adorateur de Microsoft Windows" (mais je réponds plus)

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Prétendre que Linux est grand public c'est juste montrer son ignorance du "grand public".


Tout dépend comment tu le vois: si tu pars du principe que les gens utilisent tous les jours des technos tournant sous Linux ou dérivés de Linux,  tu peux oser l'avancer.
Par contre si tu fais un micro-trottoir et que tu demandes aux gens "Vous savez ce que c'est Linux ?"  t'auras probablement plutôt en retour  "C'est pas le gamin dans Snoopy ? ".

----------


## zifox

> *Tout dépend comment tu le vois: si tu pars du principe que les gens utilisent tous les jours des technos tournant sous Linux ou dérivés de Linux,  tu peux oser l'avancer.*
> Par contre si tu fais un micro-trottoir et que tu demandes aux gens "Vous savez ce que c'est Linux ?"  t'auras probablement plutôt en retour  "C'est pas le gamin dans Snoopy ? ".


Ben justement c'est pas le cas. Aucun terminal grand public (que ce soit tablette, smartphone, PC ou autre) ne fonctionne sous linux.

J'ai tenté de lire (en diagonale) le truc de Virus Machin... rien que la manière d'écrire est chiante. Tu sens les mecs énervés qui ne vivent que parce qu'ils s'opposent à quelque chose. Et je parle pas que de l'article sur CPC/mediapart, le reste c'est pareil, j'ai juste pas envie de lire un mec déverser sa bile sur tous les sujets du monde...

----------


## moutaine

Bah Android utilise le noyaux linux, mais hormis ça, tout le reste est custom et justement, ça montre que linux peut-être grand public, mais il faut vouloir le rendre grand public et dans le monde du PC c'est loin d'être gagné.

----------


## gros_bidule

Mouais, on joue énormément sur les mots et chacun y va de son interprétation, mais c'est une habitude avec Linux  :^_^: . 
Pour rejoindre Monsieur Cacao, Linux = le noyau Linux, le système GNU/Linux, tout système utilisant le noyau Linux, ou encore une Distro Linux ? 
Dit-on gif ou jif ? Considère t-on en 2020 que digital = numérique lorsque le contexte est assez clair ? Répondez maintenant en étant très têtu, comme tout bon geek qui se respecte.

Et pour aller plus loin, qu'entend t-on par "grand public" ? Un outil utilisé par les masses sans que cette dernière ait conscience de l'utiliser est-il grand public ? A se compte là, Java est aussi grand public. On l'a bcp trouvé (et le trouve tjrs) dans les téls, smartphones, lecteurs DVD, box, etc.

"Linux et "grand public" sont donc des termes soumis à interprétation (quitte à regarder le dico, et proposer la définition trouvée), donc il faut bien prendre le temps de les définir avant d'avancer quelque chose. Tout le monde n'a pas le dico en tête, et la définition du dico peut différer de l'usage.

----------


## acdctabs

On dit djif, comme le créateur l'a expliqué.

----------


## Dandu

Pour le contexte du tweet en question : c'était évidemment les gens qui viennent m'embêter (on va être poli) parce qu'on recommande pas des machine sous Linux, avec une distribution GNU/Linux à la place de Windows.

Non, parce que bon, les gens sous Android, ceux qui utilisent une Box ou un téléviseur (et pleins d'autres trucs), ils sont techniquement sous Linux, mais c'est un peu particulier quand même.

----------


## gros_bidule

Ha mince, je vois. C'est moche de leur part.
Peut être qu'un CPC avec TuxRacing en couv leur provoquerait une crise cardiaque ?  ::P:

----------


## Mastaba

Est-ce que l'on est utilisateur de linux si on se connecte à un site web qui tourne dessus?  ::ninja::

----------


## zifox

> Mouais, on joue énormément sur les mots et chacun y va de son interprétation, mais c'est une habitude avec Linux . 
> Pour rejoindre Monsieur Cacao, Linux = le noyau Linux, le système GNU/Linux, tout système utilisant le noyau Linux, ou encore une Distro Linux ? 
> Dit-on gif ou jif ? Considère t-on en 2020 que digital = numérique lorsque le contexte est assez clair ? Répondez maintenant en étant très têtu, comme tout bon geek qui se respecte.
> 
> Et pour aller plus loin, qu'entend t-on par "grand public" ? Un outil utilisé par les masses sans que cette dernière ait conscience de l'utiliser est-il grand public ? A se compte là, Java est aussi grand public. On l'a bcp trouvé (et le trouve tjrs) dans les téls, smartphones, lecteurs DVD, box, etc.
> 
> "Linux et "grand public" sont donc des termes soumis à interprétation (quitte à regarder le dico, et proposer la définition trouvée), donc il faut bien prendre le temps de les définir avant d'avancer quelque chose. Tout le monde n'a pas le dico en tête, et la définition du dico peut différer de l'usage.


On peux pas considérer Linux grand public parce que le kernel sert de base à la création d'un OS qui lui est grand public.  Si on applique cette même logique, Unix est grand public parce qu'il sert de base à MacOs.
Rien dans Android ou dans l'interface des box internet/vidéo n'est basé sur Linux. Or c'est ça qui compte si tu considère quelque chose de "grand public": avec quoi l'utilisateur interragit ? Qu'est ce que l'utilisateur utilise ?

----------


## EchoCedric

> On peux pas considérer Linux grand public parce que le kernel sert de base à la création d'un OS qui lui est grand public.  Si on applique cette même logique, Unix est grand public parce qu'il sert de base à MacOs.


En réfléchissant comme ça, le nucléaire c'est grand public parce que je viens d'allumer ma lumière. :D

----------


## gros_bidule

> On peux pas considérer Linux grand public parce que le kernel sert de base à la création d'un OS qui lui est grand public.  Si on applique cette même logique, Unix est grand public parce qu'il sert de base à MacOs.
> Rien dans Android ou dans l'interface des box internet/vidéo n'est basé sur Linux. Or c'est ça qui compte si tu considère quelque chose de "grand public": avec quoi l'utilisateur interragit ? Qu'est ce que l'utilisateur utilise ?


Le soucis est, si j'ai bien compris ton assertion, qu'ici Linux = le noyau Linux. Un truc aussi bas-niveau qu'un noyau n'a pas de lien direct avec le public, donc peut-on seulement parler notion de grand public ? Vu comme ça c'est probablement vite réglé  :^_^: .

Or, quand un mag fait la remarque que Linux est ou n'est pas grand public, j'imagine que l'on parle de distros Linux genre Ubuntu ou Mint, pas du noyau. Il est important de comprendre ce que veut dire l'auteur, sinon tu lui fais dire nawak. Le mag (pas forcément celui cité) ne dit donc pas que Linux = distro, il sous-entend que, dans le contexte de l'article, on _considère_ que Linux = distro. On a besoin de parler de distro car on va le comparer par rapport à la popularité des OS Windows, Android et iOS, et pas celle de leurs noyau.
Une comparaison de noyaux, tu vas peut être la trouver dans un mag d'électronique, qui va parler de la popularité non pas par rapport au grand public (si l'on considère que ce sont les gens en général), mais par rapport aux seuls publics des électroniciens et des industriels.

C'est comme qqun qui dit travailler dans le marketing digital : évidemment qu'il bosse dans le marketing numérique, l'est pas con. Mais tu as toujours des gens pour faussement s'_étonner_ qu'il travaille dans le marketing des doigts, holala. Ou comment prendre les gens pour des cons.

[edit] ça rejoint la remarque de EchoCedric  ::):

----------


## Bah

Ce qui est drôle avec Linux c'est que ceux qui l'utilisent et qui pense que c'est grand public seraient probablement les premiers à se plaindre s'il le devenait vraiment, parce qu'ils rejoindraient la plèbe des techno-moutons.

----------


## zifox

> Ce qui est drôle avec Linux c'est que ceux qui l'utilisent et qui pense que c'est grand public seraient probablement les premiers à se plaindre s'il le devenait vraiment, parce qu'ils rejoindraient la plèbe des techno-moutons.


C'est déjà le cas. C'est assez amusant de trainer sur des forums un peu pointus, parce qu'il y a toujours, outre la guéguerre de "ma distrib est meilleurs que la tienne", la rengaine du "c'était mieux avant" : les distributions deviennent trop lourdes pour attirer le grand public, on m'impose un GUI dans l'install s'en est trop, j'ai décidé de créer un fork pour revenir à la base.

Y'aurait un parallèle à faire entre linux et la bière.  ::lol::

----------

